#ubuntu-ko 2011-02-28
<bundo>  서울로 고고 ~~ ^^';
<tae> 잉어님을 만나뵈러 왓습니다
<tae> 헉뜨.. 아무도 살아있는분 없나요?
<imsu> bundo: 저도 봇 있음 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 파폭 봇 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<skydubble> ÄÚºÐÅõ 10.10 ¾ð¾î¼³Á¤Àº ¾îµð¼­Çϳª¿ä?
<MOKWEON> skydubble : encoding => UTF-8
<skydubble> sorry
<skydubble> where language setting?
<MOKWEON> what irc client are you using?
<howpc2001> 계세요?.우분투 사용중에 궁금한게 있어서 질문드릴려구합니다
<jasonjang> 걍 말씀하세요. howpc2001
<jasonjang> 혹 답을 아는 분이 보고 있다면, 답을 할 겁니다.
<howpc2001> 아.네
<howpc2001> 제가 붙여넣기하겠습니다.
<howpc2001> 우분투 10.10과 10.4를 쓰고있는 초보입니다.
<howpc2001> 현재 데스크탑에 윈도우 xp와 우분투(10.10)를 멀티부팅으로 설정해놓았습니다.-C:/윈도우,우분투인스톨, D:/자료, 윈도우로 c,d를 나누어서 먼저 사용하고있다가 우분투 인스톨함)
<howpc2001> 그리고 라우터에 노트북 한대가 연결되어있구요.,(우분투 10.04)
<howpc2001> 먼저 데탑을 윈도우로 부팅해서 d의 자료폴더를 공유하니 노트북 우분투에서 smb://168.~~로 잘 보이더군요. 그리고 데탑을 우분투로 부팅해서 C의 우분투 폴더를 공유하니 노트북우분투에서 잘 보였습니다.
<howpc2001> 그런데 데탑을 우분투로 부팅해서 D자료 폴더를 공유하고 노트북 우분투로 접근할려니 폴더는 보이는데 마운트를 할수 없다고 나오네요.. 데탑우분투에 센터에서 삼바를 설치해서 삼바에서 D폴더를 지정해서 공유하면 노트북 우분투에서 접근가능할줄 알았는데 역시 마운트를 할수 없다고 나옵니다.
<howpc2001> 데탑 우분투로 부팅하고 D자료 폴더를 공유해서 노트북 우분투에서는 볼수있는 방법이 없을까요
<jasonjang> 저는 질문 내용을 한참 이해하려고 노력하는 중. 잠시만요.
<imsu_merong> 안녕하세요 재순님
<jasonjang> 오랫만, 메롱~ ㅋ
<imsu_merong> 통 못 뵌것 같았는데 연락 드린다는걸 미련한 머리로 깜박깜박 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu_merong> 잘 지내십니까 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 아뇨, irc 글 보면서 안녕하신 줄 믿고 이쑵니다. ㅋ
<imsu_merong> 으흐흐 바쁘셨나봐요 ㅎㅎ 오프모임 가면 재순님하고 분도님 먼저 확인하는데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu_merong> 안계시더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 예, 한두번 결석했죠, 맞아요. 바빠서요.
<imsu_merong> 뭐 바쁘신게 좋은거죠 이히히
<imsu_merong> 전 백수라 ㅋㄷㅋㄷ
<jasonjang> 컹~ 언제부터?!
<jasonjang> howpc2001; 답은 있습니다. 결론부터 말씀드리면 "됩니다".
<imsu_merong> 좀 되었지요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu_merong> 오잉 왜 안되지 쩝;;
<howpc2001> 아.
<howpc2001> 어찌하면되나요?
<jasonjang> howpc2001; 나머지 경우는 잘 된다" 고하는 설명이 좀 길어서 제가 좀 헛갈렸는데...요점은
<howpc2001> 아..네. 좀 길어서 저도 올리기가 난감했어요.
<jasonjang> 우분투 데탑의 두번째 하드로 우분트 놋북에서 접근을 할 수 없다"? 는 것이 질문 요지죠?
<howpc2001> 네.맞습니다.
<jasonjang> 우분투 데탑의 두번째 하드로 우분트 놋북에서 접근을 할 때는 삼바와 무관합니다. 삼바는 리눅스와 마소의 윈도 시리즈를 연결할 때만 씁니다.
<howpc2001> 우분투 노트북에서 우분투 데탑의 폴더를볼려고하는것이죠..
<jasonjang> 걍 다른 무른모 없이 기본적으로 되는데...아마도 권한 문제가 아닌가  저는 의심합니다.
<howpc2001> 아.
<howpc2001> 저도 많은 생각중에 그 생각도 스쳤습니다.
<howpc2001> 근데
<jasonjang> 우선 우분투 데탑의 두번째 하드에 권한을 좀 풀어주고, 우분트 놋북에서 접근을 시도해 보세요
<imsu_merong> 음 저는 안되면 그냥 포기하고 내비 두는데 역시나 열정의 사나이들 ㅋㅋ
<howpc2001> 정확히는 데탑 C:에 윈도우와 우분투가 있습니다
<jasonjang> 무관
<howpc2001> 네.그면
<howpc2001> 권한을 풀어준다면..음..어디서 어떻게 해야하나요?
<howpc2001> 데탑 우분투에서 권한을 풀어줘야합니까?
<jasonjang> 예, 뎁탑 우분투엣 풀어줘야 죠. 그리고
<jasonjang> 지금, 접근은 LAN 을  이용하는 것이죠? ftp http 아닌...
<howpc2001> 네...데탑과 노트북사이에..그냥 공유기입니다.
<jasonjang> 공유기 문제도 아닙니다, 검토에서 제외하시고...
<howpc2001> 그면 권한을 어떻게 푸나요?.초보인지라
<jasonjang> 잠시만요. ㅋ
<jasonjang> 권한관리를 여러 곳에서 할 수 있는데.....잠시만요
<howpc2001> 노트북 우분투에서 알트+f2 삼바로 데탑우분투에 연결하니 공유된폴더랑 공유프린터를 보이던데..공유프린터는 어드민계정인가?.그걸로 들어가니 들어가졌어요.
<howpc2001> 공유프린터는 계정으로 들어가지던데..공유폴더는 못 들어가지네요/
<jasonjang>  알트+f2 > sudo nautilus > (파일 또는) 디스크 ...........속성> 퍼미션 > 보세요
<howpc2001> 노틸러스 화면에서.
<howpc2001> 어디에 있죠?..
<jasonjang> 좌측에서 공유할 디스크를 먼저 찾고,
<howpc2001> 아 잠깐만요
<howpc2001> 제가..데탑에 가서 우분투로 부팅해서 들어올게요
<jasonjang> 잠시만
<jasonjang> 속성창 오른 끝에 보니...공유" 탭도 있네요.
<jasonjang> 저 잠시 일, 다시 호출하려면 제 닉= 또이름을 불러주세요
<nube> 안녕하세요?
<nube> ?
<nube> 안녕하세요??
<nube> ?
<howpc2001> jasonjang:님
<jasonjang> 예
<howpc2001> 보이시나요?..jason님
<jasonjang> 예
<howpc2001> 지금..
<howpc2001> 데스크탑 우분투로 들어왔어요
<howpc2001> 그리고 노틸러스 실행했습니다.
<howpc2001> 여기서 공유할 폴더의 우측키에 속성을 누를까요?
<jasonjang> 계속...
<howpc2001> 속성에 권한탭이있습니다
<jasonjang> 그 오른쪽 공유 탭은? 요
<howpc2001> 공유탭오있네요
<jasonjang> 예
<howpc2001> 폴더공유에서 폴더공유를 누를까요?
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋ(죄송) 농담이지만, 누르지 말고 1년을 계셔 보세요. ㅋ
<howpc2001> ㅋㅋ...
<jasonjang> 답답하실텐데...농담해서 죄송! ㅎ
<howpc2001> 괜찮습니다.
<howpc2001> 공유체크를했씁니다.
<howpc2001> 음..이렇게 했던것같은데.가물가물.
<jasonjang> 저도 가물가물
<howpc2001> 여기서 자동으로 권한추가를했습니다.
<howpc2001> 그면 노트북 우분투에서 삼바로 여기 공유된폴더 들어와보겠습니다.
<howpc2001> 되느지 않되는지/
<jasonjang> 놋북도 1004라면서요? 놋북도 우분투면, 삼바는 무관합니다.
<howpc20011> 그면..노트북 어디서 공유폴더를 볼수있죠?
<jasonjang> 역시 노틸러스의 좌측에서 네트워크...폴더에서 찾을 수 있습니다
<jasonjang> 기타 등등...
<jasonjang> 또는 터미널창에서 명령 또는 각종 파일/웹 브라우져 창에서..
<howpc20011> 네트워크폴더에 안보입니다.
<howpc20011> 단지 윈도네트워크라는 폴더밖에/
<jasonjang> 잠시만요. 저는 보이는데...
<jasonjang> 잠시만요
<jasonjang> 데탑>시스템>설정>개인파일공유 기본설정 ...봤어요?
<howpc2001> 데탑우분투에 시스템-설정..이런게 어디있나여?
<jasonjang> 좌상귀 ...........요
<howpc2001> 노틸러스에서 말고..우분투 메인화면에서 말한은것?
<jasonjang> 옙,
<howpc2001> 시스템.기본설정-기본설정에.
<howpc2001> 시스템-기본설정-기본설정에
<howpc2001> 메시지환경설정이라는거 나와요
<jasonjang> >시스템>설정>"개인파일공유기본설정"
<jasonjang> "개인파일공유기본설정" 없어요?
<howpc2001> 아..데탑은..10.10입니다
<howpc2001> 개인파일공유기본설정이라는건..없어요
<jasonjang> 어찌 빠졌나본데....흠. 추가설치하면 간단히 되겠습니다. 아마도
<howpc2001> 추가설치 어디서하죠?
<jasonjang> 아마도  "개인파일공유기본설정" file sharing 이 없어서 이런 문제가 있었나봐요
<jasonjang> 2곳에서 할 수 있어요.
<jasonjang> 메인>프로그램>소프트웨어 센터 또는
<jasonjang> 메인>시스템>관리>시냅픽...관리자..........에서
<jasonjang> file sharing 으로 검색해 보세요
<jasonjang> Personal File sharing
<howpc20011> 네..해볼게요\
<howpc2001> 아...했어요..개인파일 기본설정나왔네요
<howpc2001> jasonjang:했어요
<jasonjang> 우리 포럼에서 검색 해 봤어요?
<howpc2001> 네...거기 올려보기도했죠
<howpc2001> 답이 없더라구요
<jasonjang> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=56364
<jasonjang> 예, 저는 못 봤었습니다
<howpc2001> 님말처럼 데탑에 깔고..공유했는데도..노트북에서 계속 사용자랑 비번넣어라는말이..
<howpc20011> jssonjang:아니면 마운트에 실패했다는
<jasonjang> 놋북에서 아이디(까지만 또는 아무 비번이라도) 넣어 보세요.
<jasonjang> ja 까지만 치고 TAB 누르면 제 또이름 자동타자 됩니다. 그럼 제가 알아듣죠. 위는 오타여서 몰랐고요.
<jasonjang> Personal File sharing 설치하셨?
<howpc20011> 네..데탑에 설치했습니다.
<jasonjang> 우리 포럼에 우분투끼리 파일공유 글이 많이 없는 것을 보면......아주 쉽기 때문인데..howpc2011님은 뭐가 원인인지 모르겠네요.
<jasonjang> 계속 보는 중
<howpc2001> jasonjang: 다시 노트북을 부팅했습니다.
<howpc2001> 노트북에서 데탑공유파일 폴더는 보이는데....
<jasonjang> ?
<howpc2001> 폴더 들어가면 어떨땐 아이디묻고..어떨땐 마운트가 안되었따는.
<howpc20011> jasonjang: 윈도우 공유 마운트 실패하였습니다라고 또 나오네요
<jasonjang> 흠...
<howpc20011> 노트북에도 퍼스널쉐어링을 깔아야하남요?
<howpc20011> 노트북에 깔려있는것같은데
<howpc20011> 개인파일공유가 노트북에는잇
<howpc20011> 어요
<jasonjang> 놋북보다는 데탑에는 분명히 있어야 하는 것이고요.
<howpc2001> 네..그런것같아요
<jasonjang> 저  아쉽지만, 저 오늘은 여기까지. 또 다른 분이 도움 주실 듯
<jasonjang> 웹 검색해도 글 많이 나오는데...제가 일일이 읽어 보지 못하고, 급 퇴근 합니다.
<jasonjang> 죄송!
<howpc2001> 아.괜찬습니다.
<howpc2001> 제가 다시 한번찾아보죠.
<howpc2001> 컴일 하세요?
<jasonjang> 전혀 아닙니다.
<howpc2001> 아..네.
<howpc2001> jasonjang: 네 ..찾아보니많네요
<howpc2001> 우분투 끼리 공유...모 이런씩으로.
<howpc2001> jasonjang: 빨리 퇴근하시는듯..무슨일하세요?..넘 사적인 질문인가?
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋ 걍 술 약속이죠.
<jasonjang> 우측 명단에 불활성화 표시는 자리비움............인거 알죠?
<howpc2001> 이것도..잘몰라요..오늘 두번째
<howpc2001> 파란색이랑..초록색은?
<howpc20011> jasonjang: 활성화 불활성화는 어찌알수있나요?
<jasonjang> 여기 대화창 명단을 잘 보세요
<howpc20011> jasonjang: 명단에 그냥 빨강.초록, 보라..브라운..모 이런색으로 아이디가 활성화 되어있어오ㅛ
<jasonjang> 죄송, ㅋ
<Seony> jasonjang: 제가 이메일 발송한 뒤로 특별한 소식은 없죠?
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<Lyuso> 안녕하세요. =)
<bundo> 아흐 ^^;
<bundo> 내일 공휴일이네요 ^^;
<Seony> 오.... 3.1절이구나...
<Seony> 아... 좋겠다...
<bundo> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 이만 자러갑니다. 낼 뵈요
<bundo> 헉 하와이 새벽이군요
<shriekout> 어쩔 수 없이... 다시 위로 올라갔... =33
<mad_ak> 안녕하세요!
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> 자러갑니다. 안녕히계세요.
<twinsenx> :)
<lexlove> 저도 먼저 갑니다~~
<MK-BB> bundo 흠
<semosi> 삼일절 아침입니다. 창밖에는 비가 오는데 심하게 오지는 않는것 같습니다.(서울)
#ubuntu-ko 2011-03-01
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 오늘도 휴일이라 그런지 조용하네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<imsu> 안녕하세용
<imsu> olc 센터에서 강의 듣는 분 계십니까?
<skydubble> 저
<jincreator> ?
<skydubble> 제가 가상으로 코분투돌리고잇는데요
<skydubble> 시스템-코분투설치하면 바로 하드에 가나요?
<jincreator> vmware나 virtualbox에 코분투를 돌리시는 건가요?
<skydubble> 네 vmware
<jincreator> 바로 하드에 간다는 건 vmware 안 코분투가 돌아가는 가상 하드가 아닌 vmware가 설치된 진짜 하드로 간다는 건가요?
<skydubble> 네 윈도우7에서 돌리는데
<skydubble> 멀티부팅하려고요
<jincreator> 그러니까 컴퓨터에 윈도 7을 설치 후 그 위에 vmware를 설치하고 vmware안에 코분투가 있는데 코분투와 윈도7을 멀티부팅하고 싶다는 뜻인가요?
<skydubble> 넴
<jincreator> 한번만 더 확인할게요. 컴퓨터에서 윈도 7과 vmware 없이 바로 가상 하드에 설치된 코분투로도 부팅이 가능하게 하려는 건가요?
<skydubble> 네 맞아요
<jincreator> 불가능해요^^;
<skydubble> 아.. 감사합니다
<shriekout> LyukO, 있나요?
<jincreator1> 자러갑니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2011-03-02
<passinger> 수아파파님 넙죽
<suapapa> passinger, 안녕하세요
<passinger> (__)
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<howpc2001> 질문있습니다..보고 아시는분 답변부탁합니다.
<howpc2001> 우분투 10.04사용중입니다
<howpc2001> sysinfo랑 system information은 메모리에 대한 제조사는 명시되어있지 않네요.
<howpc2001> 명령어나 프로그램은 없나요?..^^.
<howpc2001> 메모리 제조사를 알고싶습니다/
<howpc2001> jasonjang: 안녕하세요/
<jasonjang> 안녕하세요?
<jasonjang> 저도 확인해 본 적은 없는데, 우리 포럼 회원분의 블로그를 참고하시고, 관련 연결고리도 따라가 보세요.
<jasonjang> 좋은 결과 있으면, 제게도 좀 알려주시고요. howpc2001
<jasonjang> http://blog.simplism.kr
<howpc2001> jasonjang: 아네.그러죠..블로그 먼저참고하고 이리저리 찾아보고 시도해봐도 잘안되네요..다시 좀 알아보고 결과있음 얘기해드리죠/
<jasonjang> 좀 더 구체적인 주소를 2개 드리자면,
<jasonjang> http://blog.simplism.kr/?p=1778    그리고, http://blog.simplism.kr/?p=1738 이지만, 올린 내용보다는 연결고리를 따라 가심이.....
<locofrank|ubuntu> howpc2001님 sudo lshw 로 확인하세요
<locofrank|ubuntu> http://webshare.shahn.wo.tc/ScreenShot/Workspace%201_014.png
<DKpearl> 안녕하세요 처음뵙겠습니다. 우분투 이제 막 알게된 초보입니다^^;
<DKpearl> 혹시 우분투 10.10버전 로그인화면 테마 변경하는 방법좀 알수 있을까요?
<locofrank|ubuntu> 10.10부터는 아마 예전 방식처럼 바꾸기가 힘든 걸로 알고 있어요
<locofrank|ubuntu> 프로그램을 하나 사용해 보세요
<locofrank|ubuntu> gdm 테마를 설치형식으로 바꾸는 것들이요
<locofrank|ubuntu> 아니면 gdm2setup 이라는 프로그램에 관해 알아보세요. 이게 예전 우분투처럼 gdm 테마 커스터마이징하는 gui 프로그램으로 알고 있습니다.
<DKpearl> 감사합니다^^
<locofrank|ubuntu> 흠.. gdm2setup이 매버릭 저장소가 없네요. 루시드용이 그대로 작동하는지는 모르겠습니다. 설치를 해보셔야 아실 것 같습니다.
<locofrank|ubuntu> 설치해보니 동작은 하는데 바꿀 수 있는게 배경 정도네요
<bundo> shriekout 메일하나 보냈삼
<bundo> 김프 포함 하고 싶음
<MK-BB> ...
<shriekout> 헛
<shriekout> 오픈소스 개발이라...
<shriekout> 김프와는 좀 맞지 않는데요... 그리고... 저렇게 쟁쟁하신 분들 하고... ;;;
<bundo> 제주 가는거징 ^^;
<shriekout> 허헛
<shriekout> 지방선거와 대선 땜시... =ㅅ=;;;
<bundo> 쩝 그럼 깊프 내놔
<bundo> 디비 바꾸어야징 쩝
<bundo> 농이고
<bundo> 활동은 해야함
<bundo> "난 움직이지 않음이 제일죄악이다" = 강분도
<bundo> 쩝
<shriekout> ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 3월  4월중 놀라 오세요
<bundo> 놀러
<ripple> shriekout: 트윗이 maejigureum 인가여?
<shriekout> 아뇨
<bundo> 아뇨
<shriekout> Kim Jin Chul
<shriekout> =33
<ripple> 어.. 일주일동안 엉뚱한 사람을 팔로우하고 있었;;;
<shriekout> 저... 팔로우 해도 별거 없어요
<shriekout> 제 말은 없고... 리트윗이 99% =3
<bundo> 변태 검색함 제일 상위뜨는데 shriekout
<shriekout> 헛
<MK-BB> 삽흠
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 저분도 저랑 똑같네요
<ndsin> 매지구름 닉네임보고 저분 팔로우했었는데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 아 클라스 가야된당.ㅠ
<Guest13821> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2011-03-03
<isha> 안녕하세요
<isha> 초보자 질문하나만 하겠습니다
<isha> 우분투로 pptp 서버를 돌릴수가 있나요 ?
<isha> 제가 원하는 구성은 외부에서 우분투 서버로 vpn 접속하여
<isha> 우분투에 할당된 고정ip를 잡고 외부로 나가고 싶습니다
<isha> 구현 방법에 대해 문의 드립니다 ㅠㅠ
<locofrank|ubuntu> isha님 openvpn 에 대해서 알아보세요
<imsu> seony 아 콧물.. 미침 ㅡ.ㅡ
<imsu> 밥을 먹어야 하는데 콧물 마시는중이에요
<goyangfc1> 졸려요
<goyangfc1> 곧 시험 봐야 하는데
<goyangfc1> 켁
<Seony> imsu: 난 졸려 죽겠다...
<imsu> ㅎㅎ 숙제 하십니까
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<Seony> 하루에 10시간은 자야 정상적인 생활을 할 수 있는데... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이만 잠자러...
<imsu> goyangfc1 뭔시험이요??ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 화이링 ㅎㅎ
<goyangfc1> ㅋㅋ
<goyangfc1> 감사합니다
<goyangfc1> intro to electronics요
<goyangfc1> OpAmps, Diodes, Transistors 등등
<goyangfc1> 캐나다 몬트리올에 있는 멕길대학교 다녀요ㅎㅎ
<goyangfc1> 12월에 졸업해요
<imsu> 아 ㅎㅎ 고생이 많으십니다 ㅎㅎ 요긴 꽃샘 추위 ㅡ.ㅡ
<goyangfc1> ㅋㅋ
<goyangfc1> 여긴 더 추워요
<goyangfc1> -15도네요ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2011-03-04
<MOKWEON> 스왑파티션없이 쓰시는분 계신가요?
<locofrank|ubuntu> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 그동안 모아놓은 채널로그 용량이 무려 500메가인데... 지울려니까 왠지 아깝네요.
<Seony> 그동안 무슨 얘기했는지, 누가 내 뒷다마 깠는지 발본색원 해볼까...
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<mokweon> 얼마나 모은건가요? 장난아니네요헐ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 음... 한 2년치 될 거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 한 2년에서 3년 사이 될 거에요
<mokweon> 쩝 아깝네요
<Seony> 그쵸? 그냥 계속 모아야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 하드 꽉 찰 때까지 모아야지
<mokweon> 덜덜덜
<mokweon> 아 그런데 제꺼 eee넷북이 첨올때 파티션이 네개였는데
<mokweon> D드라이브를 지우고 우분투를 깔았는데 스왑파티션을 만들자리가없는데 없어도 괜찮나요?
<mokweon> 하나는 C드라이브고 나머지 두개는 아마 복원관련인거같은데 네개가 다 프라이머리거든요.
<mokweon> 갑자기 pdf annotate 하던도중에 꺼졌는데 이게 그것때문이지 아니면 그냥 어플리케이션 문제인지 모르겠네요.
<Seony> 사실 스왑파티션이, 꼭 램이 부족해서 만든다기보다는 그게 없으면 안돌아가는 프로그램들이 많아요...
<Seony> 그래서 스왑파티셔닝을 꼭 해주는 거거든요.
<mokweon> 으흠 그랬군요
<acooda_> 딩굴
#ubuntu-ko 2011-03-05
<Seony^MBP> 아... 유닉스 가르치겠다는 교수가, 명령어 어딨는지 몰라서 온 path를 다 헤집고 다녀서야...
<Seony^MBP> 그나마도 원래 path를 다시 되돌리는 방법을 몰라서, 스크롤 올려서 위에 있던 패스 카피&페이스트...
<goyangfc> zzㅋ
<goyangfc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<goyangfc> 데비안 한국 채널도 있나요?
<imsu> Seony, 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu: ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 뭐 좀 여쭤 보려고 들어왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony, xp 에 버박 돌린후 서버 하나 설치해 보려 하는데 추천해주세유 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 역시나 젠투? ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 버박에?
<Seony> 버박에 무슨 젠투야...
<Seony> 버박에 서버 설치해서 돌릴거면 그냥 우분투 서버 깔아
<imsu> 시디 받았는데 안깔려서요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 무슨 씨디?
<imsu> 우분투 서버 시디요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> cpu 가 안맞는다고 메세지가 나오더라구요
<Seony> 잉 그래? 서버버전이라 그런가...
<Seony> 그럼 데탑버전을 깔고 서버를 따로 apt-get 해줘
<imsu> 그럴까요? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 그리고나서 gdm off 해주면 되잖아
<imsu> gdm 은 그래픽이에요?
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 흠 그럴까나 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 오늘 하루종일 축구했더니 몸이..
<MinSikCHO> can i ask sth?
<MinSikCho> 혹시 우분투 관련 도움 좀 받을 수 있을 까요?
<MK-BB> ,,
#ubuntu-ko 2011-03-06
<kerimon> 안녕하세요
<bundo> ^^
<bundo> 아하 cartes 님 이군요
<bundo> 아닌가  mokweon  ?
<cartes> Yudon Won
<cartes> cartes에요
<cartes> 페이스북으로 얘기했져 ^^
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> 페북 일대일 걸지 마세유 헤헤
<bundo> 저 일대일 별루에요 ^^;
<bundo> 그냥 우분투 페북에 대화창에 강분도 어짜구 쳐주는게 좋습니다 .
<bundo> 제가 이야기 가능할때 답하는거요 ^^;
<cartes> 분도님
<bundo> 네
<cartes> 방금 얘기한사람이에요 페북으로
<bundo> 네
<bundo> 그니깐 제가 말하는건요
<bundo> 페북 일대일 걸지 마세유 헤헤
<bundo> 제가 이야기 가능할때 답하는거 좋아하니까... 우분투 한국 모임페북에 서 이야기 해주십사입니다.
<cartes> 네
<cartes> 거긴 어딘지 잘몰르고;;
<cartes> 그냥 여기서 할게요
<cartes> IRC채널에서;
<cartes> facebook group으로 존재하나요?
<bundo> 머 상관은 없습니다
<bundo> 네..
<bundo> facebook 에 그룹 있어요
<cartes> 주소좀 불러주실수있나요?
<bundo> 잠시요 제가 초청할께요
<bundo> 추가 했음 ^^;
<cartes> 담벼락에 글남겨 달라는 말이죠?
<bundo> 아뇨
<bundo> 페북 챗을 우분투 모임에서 해달라는거에요 ^^
<imsu> 아 졸려... 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 저리가
<bundo> imsu 초대장 날렸음
<imsu> 이게 뭐에요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 누가 초대해달라기에 같이 보낸거임
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 뭐에요 떨이도 아니고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 암튼 전 이만 ㅎㅎ 일합니다 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 임수 imsu
<bundo> 종교전쟁은 혼자서 혀
<bundo> 헤헤
<bundo> 그리고 개인설정에서 글타레 정렬방식 고치면 됨
<bundo> 제목으로
<jhj> ???
<jhj> 오잉
<jhj> ㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2012-02-27
<drake_e> lol
<ihavnoth> Hello
<ihavnoth> 다운로드 할려는데 URL를 못찾겠네요
<ihavnoth> https://video.linux.com/videos/userland-tools-and-techniques-for-linux-board-bring-up-and-systems-integration-1
<drake_e> 헐 SI
<ihavnoth> F5 누르니 URL이 나오는군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<drake_e> 하잉
<yemharc> drake_e: :)
<drake_e> ë°¥
<drake_e> 탐
<grr> hi
<grr> hi
<yemharc> grr: 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> Hello
<nama> grr: Good afternoon~
<grr> Hi
<Seony> 재밌는 그림 ㅎㅎ http://seowonjung.com/screenshots/ScreenShot2012-02-26at6.22.29PM.png
<grr> zxzzz
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 이뭐 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 영화에서나 보던 상황인가요?
<Seony> 하나 더 나갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> http://seowonjung.com/screenshots/ScreenShot2012-02-26at6.24.42PM.png
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 월요일은 힘드네요...
<ihavnoth> Seony: 혹시 자막 파일 만들어보셨나요?
<Seony> 아뇨. 번역만 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> https://video.linux.com/
<ihavnoth> 이사이트 자막 파일 만들어 보고싶은데
<ihavnoth> 어디서부터 작업해야할지 모르겠네요
<Seony> 영문자막이 안나오나봐요?
<ihavnoth> 저작권 문제 없으면 Youtube에 올려서 작업하면 그나마 좀 편할것 같은데
<ihavnoth> 네 유투브에 올라와있는건 나오긴하더라고요
<Seony> 음... 제일 좋은 방법은, 포럼 차원에서 공적으로 이메일을 한 통 보내서 합의를 보는 게 제일 좋을 것 같은데요
<ihavnoth> 네
<ihavnoth> 일단 개인적으로 한번 시도만 해봐야겠네요 제가 자막을 한번도 만들어본적이 없어서요
<Seony> 일단 자막 만드는 툴로 만들면 아마 쉬울 거에요.
<Seony> 색깔이라던가 하는 것들은 HTML 태그를 쓰니까 어렵지 않구요..
<Seony> 저도 영문자막을 번역만 해봐서, 실제로 자막 만드는 툴이 어떤지는 잘 모르겠지만 내용을 들여다보면 거의 다 HTML 태그라서 그다지 어렵진 않더라구요..
<ihavnoth> 혹시 가수 걸스데이라고 아시나요?
<Seony> 이름은 들어본 거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> http://www.facebook.com/JDRelic    원곡보다 듣기 좋아요
<ihavnoth> 커버 잘하는거 같아요
<ihavnoth> gaupol이 smi 자막을 지원하지 않나보군요
<Seony> 외국쪽을 좀 돌아다녀보면 smi는 잘 안쓰더라구요. 걔네들은 거의 srt 써요.
<Seony> 근데 srt들여다보면 구조가 smi보다 더 쉬워보이더라구요...
<ihavnoth> smi -> srt해서 편집하고 다시 srt -> smi해야겠네요
<ihavnoth> 혹시 드립위버 쓰시는분?
<ihavnoth> subs로 smi -> srt로 변환하는데 실패할 경우도 있군요
<ihavnoth> 잘되는 자막들은 잘되군요 subs 유틸로 smi <-> srt
<yemharc_> 일이.... 끝나질 않아요 orz
<ihavnoth> 전 시작를 못하고 있습니다.
<ihavnoth> euckr로 된 xxx.smi를 subs로  srt로 변경하면 잘되는데 xxx.smi를 UTF8로 변경 후 하면 에러가 나네요
<ihavnoth> $ -c srt 1.s
<ihavnoth> mi -o t1.srt
<ihavnoth> Error loading '1.smi':No suitable codec is found
<Seony> 음... 저는 자막 전부 다 utf8로 바꿔서 보는데...
<ihavnoth> subs 유틸에 대해서 좀더 알아봐야겠네요
<ihavnoth> 펄 스크립트군요...
<ihavnoth> 신기하군요
<DarkCircle> 음 가끔 비속어 인코딩 할때 euckr->utf-8... 깨지긴 하더라구요
<ihavnoth> iconv로 변환할때랑 오피스로 변환할때랑 subs가 다르게 동작하네요 아마도 subs 버그인거 같네요
<ihavnoth> subs -c srt soffice_utf8.smi -o soffice_utf8.srt
<ihavnoth> Error loading 'soffice_utf8.smi':No suitable codec is found
<DarkCircle> smi에 코덱이 명시 되나요?
<ihavnoth> meld로 보면 두개 파일은 같아요 diff로는 다르게 나오네요
<DarkCircle> 자막만 변환하는거면 단순히 파싱문제일거 같은데 ...
<DarkCircle> 타이밍 표기가 다르다거나 ...
<DarkCircle> 등등.
<ihavnoth> 지금 다른건 라인피드인거 같아요
<DarkCircle> 줄바꿈이 문제인것 같다는거군요 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 하긴 그것도 문제긴 하네요 =ㅅ= 윈도랑 유닉스 계열이랑 달라서 ..
<DarkCircle> 음 근데 그걸 인식해서 처리하는 방법이 있지 않을까 싶기도 한데 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 줄바꿈 패턴은 첫줄에서 판단이 가능하니까능 ...
<ihavnoth> 첫줄만 교체하면 정상 동작하네요
<ihavnoth> 첫줄에 CR 추가했더니 정상 동작하네요...
<ihavnoth> subs를 윈도우에서 테스트했나봐요
<ihavnoth>        1 <SAMI>^M
<ihavnoth>        2 <HEAD>
<ihavnoth> 에러 생긴 soffice_utf8.smi에 ^M 추가했더니 subs가 정상 동작하네요
<ihavnoth> smi까지는 잘 나오는데 smi를 다시 srt로 변환할려니 에러가 나오네요...
<Seony> 그냥 srt로 만드세요. 곰플레이어에서도 srt 잘 읽어요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> Seony: 생각해보니 그래도 되겠군요
<imsu_ins> DarkCircle, 3 차 가셨습니까 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 추워서 그냥 집에왔어요 낄낄
<ihavnoth> 15인치 터치패널 던저주고 내일까지 작업해두라네요
<ihavnoth> ...
<ihavnoth> 정말 스케쥴이 멋져요
<Ponics_Beginner> a
<ihavnoth> 오늘밤은 달리는 날이군요
<ihavnoth> Nvidia GTX 560 쓰시는분? 포럼에 댓글 부탁드립니다.
<ihavnoth> -> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=21095
<ihavnoth> ...
<ihavnoth>  
<ihavnoth> 휴
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2012-02-28
<Seony> Hi
<imsu> razGon_Xch: Seony: 안녕하세요 ~
<Seony> HI
<Seony> razGon_Xch, 이번에 집에 홈서버 다시 구축했는데 한 번 들어보실래요? ㅋㅋ 어쩌면 라즈곤님이 원하시는 기능일수도 있어서..
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 어제 전 술한잔하고 새벽에 fsck.ext4 한다는걸 mkfs.ext4 했네요...
<sslad> hello
<razGon_Xch> 아무도 없으시군요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> imsu, 인사가 늦었습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> Seony, 인제 봤네요.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> Seony, 어떤기능이 있길래...ㅎㅎㅎ 혹시 스트리밍?
<Seony> razGon_Xch: 헛... 죄송합니다. 저도 늦었네요. 외출을 하고와서..
<Seony> razGon_Xch: 일단... 우분투 기반이구요, 서버가 켜지면 토렌트 서버와 에어비디오 서버가 자동으로 실행됩니다.
<Seony> 특정 공유폴더가 있어서, 다른 식구들이 거기다 토렌트 파일만 넣으면 서버가 알아서 토렌트를 받아다주고요,
<Seony> 만약 외부에 외출해있는데, 집에 들어가기 전에 미리 뭘 좀 다운로드하고싶다면 웹 인터페이스가 별도로 있어서 거기다 토렌트 서버를 올릴 수 있습니다..
<Seony> http://seowonjung.com/screenshots/ScreenShot2012-02-27at4.37.44PM.png 이런 식으로요..
<ihavnoth> Seony:  좋네요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그리고 그 다운로드 된 동영상을 iOS의 Air Video에서 실시간 스트리밍으로 시청이 가능합니다.
<Seony> 아, 물론 삼바서버를 이용한 다른 PC에서도 공유가 가능하죠..
<Seony> 혹시 이런 홈서버를 원하셨던 게 아니셨는지... 맞으시면 말씀해주세요. 대충 만드는 방법을 알려드릴께요 ㅎㅎ 별거 아니지만...
<Seony> 퇴근. 집에서 뵈요
<Seony> 음... 이번에 디자이너 한 명 뽑아할 거 같은데, 여기 계신 분들 중에서는 디자이너는 안계시겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> Seony, 오웅!!!
<razGon_Xch> 멋지네요!!
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 혹시 원하시던 게 저런 형태인가요?
<razGon_Xch> 밥먹고 졸렸는데. 졸음이 확!
<razGon_Xch> 예 비슷합니다.
<razGon_Xch> 지금도 약간 그런형태로 쓰이긴 합니다만.
<razGon_Xch> 컴을 주로 사용하는 사람이 저 혼자 뿐이라서요
<razGon_Xch> 저는 vnc로 관리합니다.
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요... 뭐 추가로 더 필요한 기능이 있다면 뭐가 있을까요?
<razGon_Xch> 물론 웹서버와 스트리밍 서버등을 하구요. 그리고 거기에 윈도우 버박으로돌립니다.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 에어비디오...
<Seony> 음... 스트리밍 서버는 리눅스용이 나온 게 있을 것 같고... 제가 해보고 알려드릴께요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 그거는 Oplayer로 사용합니다.
<Seony> 에어비디오 리눅스용이 그런대로 쓸만하더라구요
<razGon_Xch> 그런가요?
<razGon_Xch> 오호~~~
<Seony> 일단 영화보고 자막 나오는데는 지장이 없어요.
<Seony> 아직 베타버전도 아닌 알파 버전이라서 확실치는 않지만, 일단 테스트 해보니까 잘 나와요
<razGon_Xch> 이런 서버의 가장 큰 수혜자는 첫아이입니다.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 아이패드로 이거저거 보여주기.ㅋ
<Seony> 일단 에어비디오가 좋은 건, 아이패드/폰에 동영상을 따로 넣을 필요가 없다는 점에서 좋죠...
<razGon_Xch> 지금 그런 동영상 모으고 있습니다. ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 예
<Seony> 뿐만 아니라, 지정된 폴더에 영상만 넣으면 언제든지 에어비디오에서 시청이 가능하니깐요..
<razGon_Xch> 그건 Oplayer랑 같군요.
<Seony> 따라서, 토렌트에서 자동으로 다운받는 폴더 자체가 에어비디오에서 읽어들이는 폴더가 되는 거죠
<razGon_Xch> 그게 핵심입니다!!
<razGon_Xch> 지금 그리하고 있습니다만.
<Seony> 게다가 저 토렌트 서버의 특징은 웹용 GUI가 있어서, 외부에서도 집에 다운로드를 편리하게 걸어놓을 수 있다는 장점도 있꾸요..
<razGon_Xch> 약간은 번거러워서요.
<razGon_Xch> 아...
<razGon_Xch> 이거군요!!
<razGon_Xch> 토렌트서버
<Seony> 아니면 SSH로 토렌트 명령어를 별도로 실행해줄 필요없이, 파일만 지정된 위치에 넣어주면 자동으로 받습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 오호~!
<Seony> 결국 Web이랑 SSH 둘다 사용이 가능한거죠.
<Seony> 핵심은, "지정된 폴더에 토렌트 파일을 넣으면 자동으로 받는다"에요.
<razGon_Xch> ㅇㅇ
<Seony> 아까 제 스샷 보셨죠?
<Seony> 토렌트 서버 GUI 스샷..
<razGon_Xch> 아. 방금보았습니다.
<Seony> 그게, ssh로 지정된 위치에 파일을 전송하기가 곤란하다거나 불편하다거나 할 때, 저 GUI 인터페이스를 사용하면 되거든요..
<razGon_Xch> 웹으로도 콘트롤 가능하군요.
<razGon_Xch> 저런게 필요했는데.
<Seony> 네. 저게 있으므로 밖에서 집의 다운로드 상황이 얼마나 진행되어있는지까지 볼 수가 있는거죠
<razGon_Xch> 지금 어떻게 하냐면요. 마그넷주소 받아와서 VNC로 붙여넣기 한고 있는 상황이거든요.
<razGon_Xch> 상황을 보려면 vnc로 접속해야 했습니다.
<Seony> 뭐 심지어는, 와이프가 뭐 보고싶다고 말하면 제가 일하는 사무실에서도 집으로 파일을 토렌트로 꽂아줄 수 있다는 점! ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 오호~~ 공부해야 겠군요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 빤따쓰띡!~
<Seony> 별로 어렵지 않습니다. 원하시면 제가 알려드릴께요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 오웅!! 감사!!
<Seony> 홈서버를 솔라리스에서 리눅스로 바꾸니 재밌는걸 할 수 있어서 좋네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 지금 문제가 하나 발생했는데요. VNC가 연결거부하고 있습니다. SSH는 되고요. 다른 기능은 다하는데. 뭐가 문제일까요? 설정바꾼거 없는데요.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 리눅스가 안정적이더라구요.ㅎ
<Seony> 음... 건드리신 적이 없다면, vnc를 kill했다 다시 올리시는 게 좋을 것 같네요. 아니면 리붓이나...
<Seony> 저는 X윈도우는 안띄우니...
<razGon_Xch> 리붓해도 똑같은 현상요.
<Seony> 음... 그렇담, 서버에 모니터 연결하고 설정을 봐야겠네요
<razGon_Xch> 저는 띄워 놓습니다. 병원에서 창하나 더 만들어서 거기서 작업합니다.
<razGon_Xch> 예
<razGon_Xch> 앞으로 5시간 기다려야 겠습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 궁금하더라구요.ㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 토렌트 서버 구축법은 시간 나시면 말씀하세요.
<razGon_Xch> 옙
<Seony> 쉬운거라 금방 됩니다.
<razGon_Xch> 오 이건 또다른 신세계!!
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저도 데리고 사는 식구들이 좀 있어서, 자료 공유를 좀 편하게 하려다보니 찾게됐거든요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 이런식이라면 정말 편하죠.
<razGon_Xch> 저도 학회에서 학회사람들하고 자료 공유를 하려는데 이점이 가장 편하더라구요.
<razGon_Xch> 마치 인공위성 띄운거 같은 느낌..ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 여기다 VPN 서버까지 띄우면, 외부에서도 파일공유가 가능해지죠
<Seony> 삼바로 하면 되지만 그래도 VPN의 핵심은 "안전한 파일공유"
<razGon_Xch> VPN서버요? 저는 FTP로 공유하는데.
<razGon_Xch> 음... 함 확인 해봐야 겠군요.. 구글링..
<Seony> VPN으로 하면, 집에서 내부 네트워크 쓰듯 파일탬색기를 열어서 열고쓰고가 가능하거든요
<razGon_Xch> 아.. 삼바도 가능하던데요.
<razGon_Xch> 아..
<razGon_Xch> 외부에서도 가능하다는 거군요!
<Seony> 네. 근데 삼바는 보안상 위험해서 외부에는 잘 안열어요.
<razGon_Xch> ㅇㅇ
<Seony> 삼바가 아마 135번 포트일텐데...
<razGon_Xch> 저도 ftp쓰는데..ㅎ
<Seony> 아마 한국에서는 135번 포트는 인터넷 회선업체에서 막아놨을껄요
<razGon_Xch> 그렇군요.
<razGon_Xch> vpn이라.... 공부해야 겠네요.
<Seony> VPN을 쓰면요, 접속자한테 내부 IP를 부여해줍니다.
<Seony> 내부에서 접속하듯이 파일공유가 가능해져요.
<razGon_Xch> 안드로이드에서 스트리밍을 하는 방법을 공부하고 있습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 오~
<razGon_Xch> 좋은데요.
<Seony> 다시 말하자면요,
<Seony> vpn으로 접속하면 외부에서 192.168.0.10 이런 식으로 접근이 가능해요.
<razGon_Xch> 아..
<Seony> 즉, 집에 있는 모든 컴퓨터에 접속이 가능해지죠...
<razGon_Xch> 오~~~!!!
<razGon_Xch> 이건 크리티칼!!
<razGon_Xch> 치명적!
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ OpenVPN으로 쉽게 운영이 가능합니다.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 탐나는데요..
<Seony> 이것도 매뉴얼 따라하면 쉽게 해요. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> VPN과 토렌토서버. 구글링. 있다가 끝나고.ㅎ
<Seony> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 지금까지 우분투서버는 기능을 하고있지만 접근 방법이 번거러운게 있는데. 뭔가 바꾸어 놓는군요.
<razGon_Xch> 토렌토 서버는 자료 토렌토파일 올려주라고 친구에게 부탁해도 올림이 된다는 거군요.ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 친구의 자료를 토렌토질로 다 다운받아야 겠네요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 친구분 자료가 토렌트로 공유가 가능해야겠군요
<razGon_Xch> 파일로 만들어서 올리라고 하면 되죠.ㅎ
<Seony> 근데 친구분이 리눅스 서버를 쓰신다면 굳이 토렌트로 복잡하게 안해도 쉽게 가져올 수 있어요
<razGon_Xch> 안써서요.
<Seony> 그게 문제군요! ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ예
<razGon_Xch> 저 진료 볼께요.
<Seony> 넵
<razGon_Xch> 몇분보구요.
<Seony> 저도 밥 먹으러 주방에 고고씽~
<razGon_Xch> mahalo! seony!
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 별말씀을요.
<imsu> Seony: 조만간 서버에 관련해서 여쭤보게 될거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 이제 슬슬 시작해야지 ~ ㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> nfs vers=4로 지정되더니 퍼미션이 요상해지는군요
<ihavnoth> 강제로 vers=3으로하니 예전처럼되네요
<imsu_ins> DarkCircle, 계십니까~
<DarkCircle> 넵
<imsu_ins> 저번에 여쭤본 패턴인식 관련해서 좋은 자료 있나 싶어서요
<DarkCircle> 음 저는 딱히 책을 본게 아니라 (...)
<DarkCircle> 대충 원리만 보고 코드 슥슥 짜거든요 (..)
<DarkCircle> 요즘 나오는 논문들 보면 패턴인식쪽으로 괜찮은 내용들이 잘 나오는데
<imsu_ins> 잘 몰라서요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu_ins> 죄송합니다만 링크 좀 굽신굽신~ ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> imsu_ins / http://as.wiley.com/WileyCDA/WileyTitle/productCd-0471056693.html
<DarkCircle> 고전서중에 뭐가 좋은진 모르겠는데
<DarkCircle> 저게 나름 고전이라고 하는군요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 패턴 인식이 10몇년은 됐는데
<DarkCircle> 본격적으로 (Application을 시작한건 사실 얼마 안된거나 마찬가지예요
<imsu_ins> 쩝;;; 책이군 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 네 아무래도 책이 좋죠
<imsu_ins> 사이트는 없나 보군요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 책보다 좋은게 논문인데 IEEE에서 recognition으로 찾아보시면 좋은게 굉장히 많아요
<Seony> imsu_ins, 나중에 시작할 때 얘기해.
<imsu_ins> 내가 왜 그생각을 못했지 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu_ins> Seony, 넵 ㅎㅎ
<imsu_ins> DarkCircle, 학교가서 뒤져 봐야겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> q
<Ponics_Beginner> 헛...
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹~!
<Ponics_Beginner> imsu_ins: / 임수옹~! 쵝오~!
<imsu_ins> 포닉스/ 안녕하세요~
<imsu_ins> 갑자기 쵝오라니요?
<imsu_ins> 오잉;;
<Seony> imsu_ins, http://jswlinux.tistory.com/entry/Python으로-작성한-Recursive-Insertion-Sort
<Seony> 파이썬으로 짜본건데, 의사코드랑 거의 비슷하지?
<imsu_ins> 네~ ㅎㅎ
<imsu_ins> 이쁘다 폰트 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 맥용 터미널 폰트 ㅎㅎ
<imsu_ins> 의사 코드는 말 그대로 알고리즘을 풀어 쓴거라 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 근데 거의 비슷하지 않아? ㅋㅋ
<imsu_ins> 고급 언어로 갈수록 더 비슷해지는거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 난 파이썬으로 짜면서, 의사코드랑 별반 다를 게 없다고 느꼈는데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu_ins> Seony, ㅋㅋ
<imsu_ins> 그게 파이썬같은 코드의 강점 아닐까 생각 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu_ins> 펄은 너무 복잡해;; ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그래도 펄은 생명공학 분야에서 잘 쓰인다잖아...
<Seony> 그래도 미국은 여전히 펄이 강세인데...
<imsu_ins> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 업무가 인수인계가 안되다보니 잘 안짤려서 그런가 ㅋㅋ
<imsu_ins> 자기만 할 수 있다는;; ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 내가 그 펄에 대한 짤막한 글 얘기해준거 봤어?
<imsu_ins> 아뇨 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> Once write, Never read. ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu_ins> Seony, 궁금한게 있는데 ~ ppt 파일을 pdf 로 변환해주는 기능이 우분투에 있나요?
<Seony> 음... 글쎄. 프린트 누르면 파일로 프린트하는 기능 중에서 PDF로 저장할 수 있지않을까?
<imsu_ins> libreoffice 에 그 기능이 있는거 같은데 써볼까;;
<imsu_ins> 이게 파일 용량이 커지면;; 겁나 느려지더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 내가 해줄께. 보내줘
<imsu_ins> 지금은 아직 ㅎㅎ
<imsu_ins> 열심히 다운 받았는데;;; 원하는 자료가 아니네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 조만간에 서버 구축할 일 생기는갑네
<imsu_ins> 아무래도;;; ㅎㅎ
<imsu_ins> 모르겠어요 정확히는 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 진짜로 시작하게 될 때 얘기해. 서버 구축하겠다고 얘기한지가 언제야 ㅋㅋ
<imsu_ins> Seony, pdf 파일이 원본인데도 깨진건 evince 잘못인가요?
<Seony> 음... 깨진건지 안깨진건지는 다른 컴퓨터에서 먼저 봐야알겠지..
<imsu_ins> 쩝;; 갑자기 사각 박스에 글자가 나오길래 ㅋㅋ
<imsu_ins> 여러군데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu_ins> 글자 ->  숫자
<imsu_ins> 그냥 특수 기호가 잘 못들어간건가;;
<Seony> 딴데서 비교해봐야 알거 같은데
<imsu_ins> 집에가서 확인해 봐야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu_ins> Seony, 오늘 서점가서 파인만 물리학 강의 보이길래 구입했어요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu_ins> 요 파트는 전자기학 쪽인데;;; 천재가 틀림없어;; ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 천재 맞아
<imsu_ins> 아니 다른 교재들은 열심히 수학 식 늘려놓으며 설명하는데
<imsu_ins> 이 놈은 그냥 이건 그냥 이거야~ 이러면서 그냥 넘어가 버리네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu_ins> 능구렁이같이 ㅋㅋ
<imsu_ins> Seony, 중국 논문 소스 가져다가 붙였는데;; 웬 메모리 에러 ㅡ.ㅡ;;;
<imsu_ins> 이건 뭐 분석할 수도 없고 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ
<imsu_ins> 코드는 왜이렇게 시간도 오래 걸리고 긴거야 ㅠ
<imsu_ins> 포기 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Ponics_Beginner> 배곱후다...
<Ponics_Beginner> 쩝.. 뭘 먹어야 하나..
<imsu_ins> 고기고기~
<imsu_ins> Seony, http://www.ohmyautocorrect.com/boyfriend-gets-the-win_37.html
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu_ins, 내가 재밌는 사진 보여줄께 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> http://seowonjung.com/screenshots/ScreenShot2012-02-26at6.22.29PM.png
<imsu_ins> 이해가 잘; ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 비행기 안인데,
<Seony> 기장이 기장실 열더니, 플라잇 시뮬레이터 누구 할 줄 아는 사람 있냐고 묻는 거야..
<Seony> 아... 혹시 MS Flight Simulator를 모르는거 아냐? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> http://seowonjung.com/screenshots/ScreenShot2012-02-26at6.24.42PM.png
<imsu_ins> 몰라요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu_ins> Seony, http://izismile.com/2010/11/15/mindblowing_3d_pencil_drawings_28_pics.html?utm_source=wahoha.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=wahoha
<imsu_ins> 진짜 잘 그렸다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 헐... 튀어나오겠네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu_ins> 그게 워에ㅛ?
<Seony> 플라잇 시뮬레이터?
<imsu_ins> 플라잇 시뮬레이터
<imsu_ins> 네
<Seony> 게임이라고하긴 좀 뭐할 정도로 완벽에 가까운 "시뮬레이터"인데,
<imsu_ins> 용어는 대략 이해가 가는데
<Seony> 세계 각지의 공항에서 뱅기 모는 겜이야
<Seony> 이착륙부터 시작해서 민항기의 구현을 거의 완벽하게 했다고 하더라고...
<Seony> 그래서, 그 겜을 할 줄 안다는 건 이론적으로는 뱅기를 몰 수 있다는 얘기야 ㅎㅎ
<imsu_ins> 근데 기장이 지금 비행기를 운전 못한다는 말인가요?
<imsu_ins> 아니면 그만큼 시뮬레이터가 잘 만들어졌다?
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<Seony> 옛날 팰콘 3.0이란 겜 알아?
<Seony> 전투기 모는 겜인데, 이건 겜이야. 그런데, 이 게임이 얼마나 대단하냐면,
<Seony> 공군사관학교에서 교재로 쓰였던 겜이고,
<Seony> 1년에 한 번씩 공군참모총장배 팰콘 대회를 민간에 개최해서, 우승한 사람은 전투기 부조종석에 태웠을 정도야 ㅋㅋ
<imsu_ins> 헐~
<imsu_ins> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아주 오래된 겜이라서 지금은 못하겠찌만, 예전만 해도 피씨방에서 팰콘 동호회 모이면 그 사람들은 그쪽 용어 써가면서 편대비행 전투도 하고 그랬어 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 근데, MS Flight Simulator는 출시 자체는 게임으로 했지만 사실은 시뮬레이터에 가깝지
<Seony> 그냥 이착륙만 하는 게 아니라 관제탑에 착륙허가도 해야하고 아마 그럴껄.
<Seony> 암튼 그야말로 "시뮬레이터"야. 이론상으로는 뱅기 모는 게 가능하다고 할 정도로.
<Seony> 그 만화는, 뱅기 기장이 뱅기조종을 잘 못해서 플라잇 시뮬레이터 할 줄 아는 사람 있냐고 찾는 거야 ㅋㅋ
<imsu_ins> ㅋㅋ
<imsu_ins> 영화에도 나온거 같은데~
<imsu_ins> 주식 천재 꼬맹이 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> Google Hangout이라고 화상채팅하는 툴이 있는데, 초당 전송률이 50kb밖에 안돼. ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그런가요? 초당전송률이 낮으면 백본문제인거 같은데 ...
<Seony> 아뇨 그게 아니라, 낮은데 끊김없이 잘 돌아가요
<DarkCircle> 전 초당 전송률 괜찮더라구요.
<DarkCircle> 음 그건 둘째고 화상 깔끔하게 잘 나오더군요 :D
<Seony> 네... 역시 구글이 만들어서 다르다는 생각을 하게되는 건가봐요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 화상툴 치고 그렇게 잘 나오는 플러긴은 처음봤다능.
<DarkCircle> USTREAM써보려고 했는데 열라구려서 패스.
<DarkCircle> 구글이 그냥 짱 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> DarkCircle: 혹시 Heroku 아세요?
<DarkCircle> 음 처음 들어보네요
<Seony> 무슨 클라우드 서버라는데, 파이썬/루비 등등에서 앱을 만들어서 그걸 올리면 서비스를 돌려주는데 같거든요...
<Seony> 유명한데 같은데 당최 뭘 어떻게 쓰는건지 감이 안와서..
<DarkCircle> 클라우드 솔루션이란게 개인이 쓰기엔 사실 뭐 딱히 대단해보이진 않아요
<DarkCircle> 규모가 엔터프라이즈 급 정도는 된다면 모르겠지만
<DarkCircle> 기업체 솔루션이라면 굉장히 메리트가 있어보일거 같은데 ..
<Seony> http://www.heroku.com/
<Seony> 지원되는 언어를 보면, 자바 루비 파이썬 Clojure, Scala, Play, Node.js라고 나와있네요
<DarkCircle> Node.js는 웹쟁이들한테 대유행인듯
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> 저주스러운 자바스크립트 -ㅅ-
<Seony> 그게 뭐하는 건데요? ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 자바스크립트 코드를 CPU 노드별로 처리하는 넘이라고 ㅡ.ㅡ ... 뭐 그러더군요.
<DarkCircle> 처리 분산에 있어서는 쓸만한놈인거 같은데 ...
<DarkCircle> 그러고 보니 가이드봇이 안보이는구나 ㅡ.ㅡ
<GuideBot> 바보닭묘> 흠 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 그나저나 가이드봇에 뭐 필요한거 없나요 -ㅅ-?
<Seony> 블리즈컨 코스튬 콘테스트라네요 http://looneyfun.com/blizzcon-2011-cosplay-contest/?utm_source=avalanchers.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=avalanchers
<GuideBot> [Link Title] BlizzCon 2011 Cosplay Contest - Looney Fun
<DarkCircle> 역시 양덕은 무섭군요 ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 좀더 리얼해지고 싶은듯? 크크
<Ponics_Beginner> DarkCircle: / 닭~! 닭~! 닭써클옹~!
<DarkCircle> \-ㅅ-/
<JSeongTae76^M> 안녕하세요!~
<razGon_Xch> 리하이요.ㅎ
<GuideBot> 강진축구> ubuntu] 강진축구 ihavnoth passinger ndsin sparkstar SHASHA`OSX nepho LinDol snakedoc kkb110 GuideBot 바라미 darjeeling @^^ Per4u3e 생기발랄º스머프 리봉댕구 미리나이루2 칼튼 티니_회사 온천거북™-T280 온천거북™-Main 작은주연 너그러움 양들의침묵 Eugene_____ Eugene___ Eugene_ Eugene w Muhanpong Darkness-Angel 티니 티니_tsv jmk1234 해수|회사 suapapa_away kfmes mog422 레나군 blue
<GuideBot> 강진축구> 점호다
<GuideBot> 강진축구> 점호
<GuideBot> 강진축구> 일어나
<GuideBot> 강진축구> ㅂ빤니빤니
<GuideBot> kfmes> 뭐니
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> -_-
<GuideBot> 강진축구> 친목을다지자
<GuideBot> 강진축구> 겜만하지말고
<GuideBot> kfmes> 즐
<GuideBot> passinger> 그래 친목을 다지자
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> 코딩합니다
<GuideBot> 강진축구> 애들아
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> -_-
<GuideBot> 생기발랄º스머프> 여긴 잠수인들이 많아서 콜테러 별로 소용이 없어여
<GuideBot> 강진축구> 한번더먹어라
<GuideBot> 강진축구> ubuntu] 강진축구 ihavnoth passinger ndsin sparkstar SHASHA`OSX nepho LinDol snakedoc kkb110 GuideBot 바라미 darjeeling @^^ Per4u3e 생기발랄º스머프 리봉댕구 미리나이루2 칼튼 티니_회사 온천거북™-T280 온천거북™-Main 작은주연 너그러움 양들의침묵 Eugene_____ Eugene___ Eugene_ Eugene w Muhanpong Darkness-Angel 티니 티니_tsv jmk1234 해수|회사 suapapa_away kfmes mog422 레나군 blue
<GuideBot> passinger> 헉
<GuideBot> 강진축구> ?
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> 엌ㅋㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> kfmes> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 지라인
<GuideBot> passinger> 가현옹이 나보다 빠르셨..
<GuideBot> passinger> ...
<GuideBot> darjeeling> 애새끼가 덤비긴.
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> yeah
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> 멋지십니당ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> \-_-/얘~
<DarkCircle>  =3
<GuideBot> passinger> 친목다지기...
<GuideBot> passinger> 멋진데요
<GuideBot> passinger> ..
<GuideBot> kfmes> 다른채널에서도 도배했나보군요
<GuideBot> 생기발랄º스머프> 우분투 채널에서 콜오길래
<GuideBot> 생기발랄º스머프> 순간 설랬는데
<GuideBot> 생기발랄º스머프> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> kfmes> 앗 다즐옹계셨네요(....)
<GuideBot> darjeeling> 네 가끔 살아 있습니다.
<GuideBot> passinger> 흠..
 * DarkCircle 등짝에 붙이는 약 팔아요~
<DarkCircle> (...)
<GuideBot> passinger> 벤 하는 옵 까먹어서 찾ㄱ 있었는데
<GuideBot> passinger> ..
<DarkCircle> passinger / 너브죽
<GuideBot> passinger> (__)
<GuideBot> passinger> 갑자기
<GuideBot> passinger> 바빠졌어요
<GuideBot> passinger> ...
<GuideBot> passinger> 잘�되니까
<GuideBot> passinger> 빠진게 마구마구 ㅅㅇ각남
<GuideBot> passinger> 생각
<DarkCircle> 불쌍 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 드디어 잉어옹 일본 가시는군요 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 겜기옹께 맛있는거 사달라고 하세요 =3
<GuideBot> passinger> 못만날지도..
<DarkCircle> 그리고 도꾜 한복판에서 껨기옹 만세! 를 외치면 뽀나스 점수
<DarkCircle> (응?)
<JSeongTae76^M> 안녕하세요^^
<DarkCircle> 아 웬지 낮에 왕창 저녁에 왕창 먹은거 때문에 계속 토할거 같은느낌 ㅠㅠ
<JSeongTae76^M> ㄷㄷ
<JSeongTae76^M> 요즘 민트가 끌리네용ㅅ
<JSeongTae76^M> ㅎㆍㄷ
<JSeongTae76^M> 헛
<JSeongTae76^M> 잠시만요
<ihavnoth> 예전에 에러 코드때문에 스크립트로 C헤더랑 커널 헤더 읽어서 에러 코드값 의미 반환해주는 스크립트를 만들어서 썼었는데
<ihavnoth> 누군가 패키지해서 우분투 기본에 들어가있네요 ㅎ ㅎ
<JSeongTae76^M> 안녕하세요^^ 재접속했습니다ㅎ
<JSeongTae76^M> 혹시 민트 리눅스
<JSeongTae76^M> 써보신 분 계싡ㅇ
<JSeongTae76^M> 계신지요..?
<ihavnoth> 전 못써봤어요
<JSeongTae76^M> ;;그렇군요
<JSeongTae76^M> DiskWorks인가 그
<ihavnoth> 전 손 별로 안가는 배포판을 좋아하거든요
<JSeongTae76^M> 그 쪽 자료를 인용하면 작년부터 민트 리눅스가 1위라는;;
<JSeongTae76^M> 흐음;;그러시군요
<JSeongTae76^M> 젠투 배포판이 어울리시겠네요..ㅎ
<JSeongTae76^M> 물론, 농담입니다ㅋ
<ihavnoth> 손가는거 하나하나가 일이라서요
<JSeongTae76^M> 그러시군요;;저는 젠트같은것처럼 커스터마이징이 강한 배포판에 관심이 꽤 있으나 실제로는 우분투를ㅎ
<GuideBot> 미이라곰> 젠투가 깔끔해서 좋아요
<GuideBot> 미이라곰> 데탑은 저두 우분투 사용합니다
<JSeongTae76^M> 오홋
<ihavnoth> 펀드가 아직도 -네요... -6.12%
<ihavnoth> 쩝
<JSeongTae76^M> 펀드하시나봐요../
<ihavnoth> 제가 하는건 아니고
<ihavnoth> 적립식이요
<JSeongTae76^M> 아하
<JSeongTae76^M> 오늘 페도라 16을 잠시 써보았는데
<ihavnoth> 페도라는 정말 써본지 오래됐네요 ㅎㅎ
<JSeongTae76^M> RPM / YUM 명령어만 익숙해지니 별 다를 께 없더라고요
<ihavnoth> 다 그렇죠 뭐
<JSeongTae76^M> 저는 7살 때 포맷을 했었습니다ㅎ
<JSeongTae76^M> 뭐;; Windows95가 아닌 DOS / Win3.1 디슼니ㅣㅅ으
<JSeongTae76^M> 디스켓을 빌려와서
<ihavnoth> 전 7살때 발전기를 만들었쬬...
<ihavnoth> 물론 실패했지만 ㅎㅎㅎ
<JSeongTae76^M> 쌩고생했었지요ㅎㅎ
<JSeongTae76^M> 헠
<JSeongTae76^M> 그러고나서 3학년때
<JSeongTae76^M> 리눅스에 관심을 가지고
<JSeongTae76^M> 당시 인기 최고였더
<JSeongTae76^M> 레드햇 9를 설치했는데
<JSeongTae76^M> 설치하다가 HTTP를 선택하지 않아서
<JSeongTae76^M> 인터넷을 못 했었지요ㅠ
<ihavnoth> 기억이 가물해지긴했지만 처음에 리눅스 쓸때 재미난 추억들이 많았는데
<ihavnoth> 어디 기록을 해두지 않으니 이젠 기억도 안나네요
<JSeongTae76^M> 그러다 페도라랑 우분투를  설치했다 삭제했다하다가 작년부터 리눅스의 참맛을 깨닫고 메인 OS로 사용했었지요ㅎ
<JSeongTae76^M> 그렇군요..
<ihavnoth> 어디 정리해놨으면 수필집 내도 될텐데요 ㅎㅎ
<JSeongTae76^M> 오늘 인터넷 기사가 왔었는데
<JSeongTae76^M> ㅈㆍ
<JSeongTae76^M> 키자마자 콘솔이ㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> ㅎㅎ 그건 매너가 아닌데요...
<JSeongTae76^M> 많이 당혹해하시더라구요ㅋㅋ 인증 후 바로 startx
<JSeongTae76^M> 흐흐흐흐흐흐;; 왠만하면 콘솔을 사용해서ㅋ
<GuideBot> 미이라곰> 페도라 패키져로서 뿌듯하네요
<GuideBot> 미이라곰> ㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 오~
<ihavnoth> 전 패키징은 어렵더라고요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> 미이라곰> 거까이꺼
<GuideBot> 미이라곰> 가이드 있습니다
<JSeongTae76^M> 패키징이라ㅎ
<JSeongTae76^M> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ거까이꺼라뇨ㅋ
<ihavnoth> 패키징하는게 여러가지로 좋죠
<GuideBot> 미이라곰> 만드는 방법 전부 공개되어 있습니다
<GuideBot> 미이라곰> 제가 패키징한부분은 비공개이고요
<ihavnoth> 정보 보면 다 나오는거 아니에요?
<GuideBot> 미이라곰> 나오긴 합니다 ^^
<GuideBot> 미이라곰> 별도로 위키에 작성을 해야 하는 부분이 있어서 ㅋㅋ
<JSeongTae76^M> 여러분은
<JSeongTae76^M> 리눅승늬ㆍ
<ihavnoth> 블로그 위키 나올때 제가 슬펌프여서 블로그나 위키도 잘 못써요...
<JSeongTae76^M> 민트 리눅스
<JSeongTae76^M> 초반에 한글때문에 셋팅이 좀 필요하나보네요ㅠ
<ihavnoth> 그냥 우분투 쓰시고 우분투 패키징하시는게 더 도움이 될꺼같네요
<GuideBot> 미이라곰> 전 컨펌을 받기 위해서 하는거라서 고생했죠
<JSeongTae76^M> 여러분은
<ihavnoth> 배포판 이것저것 써봐야 거기서 거기라서...
<GuideBot> 미이라곰> 제가 배포판 50개쯤 써봤는데 ui는 중국애들이 가장 윈도그스럽고 편해요
<GuideBot> 미이라곰> 언어가 때놈이라서 문제지
<ihavnoth> 중국 하니 갑자기 옛기억이...
<JSeongTae76^M>  /clear
<JSeongTae76^M> 오늘
<ihavnoth> 우리나라에서 세미나때 APM 설명하고 있을때 중국 리눅스 세미나에선 임베디드 하고 있었다는...
<JSeongTae76^M> ;;
<JSeongTae76^M> 흠
<ihavnoth> JSeongTae76^M:  민트로 갈아타지 마시고 우분투 쓰면서 포럼에 댓글좀 달아주세요
<GuideBot> 미이라곰> 어차피 우분투로 돌아오게 되어있음 ㅋ
<JSeongTae76^M> 어차피 민트 리눅스 자체가 우분투 기반입니다
<ihavnoth> 아 그래요?
<JSeongTae76^M> 네넺
<JSeongTae76^M> 네넵
<JSeongTae76^M> 데비안 기반이랑 우분투 기반
<JSeongTae76^M> 요렇게 두개ㅏ
<ihavnoth> 전 몇년째 우분투만 써서 잘 몰라요
<JSeongTae76^M> 민트 리눅스가
<JSeongTae76^M> 우분투 기반에
<JSeongTae76^M> 그놈 3 탑재
<JSeongTae76^M> 조금 더 놓은 퀄리티
<JSeongTae76^M> 민트 자체만의 툴
<JSeongTae76^M> 그리고 여러 플러그인
<JSeongTae76^M> 그리고 자바
<JSeongTae76^M> 이런 식 입니다ㅎ
<ihavnoth> 전 이것저것 귀찮아서 저희 회사 사람들도 전부 제가 버전까지 지정해서 우분투 쓰게했었어
<ihavnoth> 10.04
<JSeongTae76^M> LTS라 그런 것 같네요
<JSeongTae76^M> 흐음
<JSeongTae76^M> 왠지 우분투기 조금 질리는..ㅜ
<JSeongTae76^M> 넘오래써서
<GuideBot> 미이라곰> 개인적으로는 11.04가
<GuideBot> 미이라곰> 가장 좋아보임
<ihavnoth> JSeongTae76^M:  그럴땐 패키징을 하세요...
<JSeongTae76^M> 잉
<JSeongTae76^M> 패키징이 어떤건가요
<ihavnoth> deb맹그는거요
<JSeongTae76^M> 그건 아는데
<ihavnoth> 저도 안해봐서 자세한건 몰라요
<JSeongTae76^M> 질리는거랑 패키징이릴
<JSeongTae76^M> 무슨 상괸인디
<JSeongTae76^M> 상관인지..
<ihavnoth> 뭔가 새로운걸 찾으시는거 같아서요
<JSeongTae76^M> 모바일이라 오타가 잘 나네요 ㅜㅜ 죄송합니다
<JSeongTae76^M> 밎이요
<JSeongTae76^M> 맞아욬ㅋ
<GuideBot> 미이라곰> 제가 deb 해본것은 그 머지 자테온????
<JSeongTae76^M> 데비안은
<JSeongTae76^M> 저에게 큰 충격읗..
<ihavnoth> 데비안은 기억이 안좋아서 한달 정도 써본거 같네요
<JSeongTae76^M> 그놈 3를 설치하는데
<JSeongTae76^M> 시스템을 날리는 데비안
<JSeongTae76^M> ...
<ihavnoth> 다음 우분투 모임은 독산동에서 했으면 좋겠네요
<JSeongTae76^M> 잉
<GuideBot> 미이라곰> 노쓰형이 그동네 있어서 ㅋㅋ 그런것일듯
<JSeongTae76^M> ㅋㅋ
<JSeongTae76^M> 이 채팅방이
<JSeongTae76^M> 카톡으로 옮겨진다면
<JSeongTae76^M> 어떻게 될까요
<ihavnoth> 제가 어제 밤먹으로 갔는데 이름이 로비에 테라텍이 보이는거에요
<ihavnoth> 헉
<GuideBot> 미이라곰> 테라택이였나 작년 국책으로 우분투코리아 관리및 머 하는것으로
<GuideBot> 미이라곰> 돈좀 받은
<GuideBot> 미이라곰> ㅋ
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> 엉엉
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> VirutalBox 트래픽 Tor 로 보내는 방법 없을까요 ㅠㅠㅠ
<ihavnoth> 어디서 많이 본거 같다 했더니 우분투 모임때 한번 온듯
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> proxychains 써봐도 안되고
<ihavnoth> Tor가 뭘까요?
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> ㅁㄴㅇㄹ
<JSeongTae76^M> ㅁㄴㅇㄹ
<JSeongTae76^M> 무슨 뜻인가요
<GuideBot> 미이라곰> 토르... 프록시 같은거 맞죠?
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> asdf 멍ㄴㄹ;ㅐㅑ러092ㅕ390거렇 와 같은 뜻입니다 'ㅡ';
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> 넹
<ihavnoth> 어려운 거군요
<GuideBot> passinger> 토르 프로젝트 그거 아닌가요? 중국같은데 프록시 공급해 주는..
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> 미이라곰> hanirc에서
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> 그런 일도 하죠 'ㅡ'
<GuideBot> 미이라곰> 토르는 막힙니다
<ihavnoth> 전 버춸박스는 주식거래할때 써서...
<GuideBot> passinger> 흠..
<GuideBot> passinger> 토르만 따로 막는 법이 있나 보군요..
<GuideBot> 미이라곰> 다즐이가 토르 열받아 하다가
<GuideBot> 미이라곰> ㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> 판별할 방법도 있겠죠 'ㅡ'
<GuideBot> 미이라곰> 아마 저걸로
<GuideBot> 미이라곰> 막았으�ㅅ
<GuideBot> 미이라곰> proxy도 막는 방법 연구하다가
<GuideBot> 미이라곰> ㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> 미이라곰> 막고
<GuideBot> 미이라곰> ㅋ
<ihavnoth> 3월 1일날 출근하래요...
<ihavnoth> 돈도 안주면서 -.-
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> 프리노드에 물어봐야겠당 ㅠㅠ
<GuideBot> 미이라곰> 우분투는 정말 잘 만들었습니다
<GuideBot> 미이라곰> 서버로는 업데이트가 너무 많아서 살짝 불만이고요
<GuideBot> 미이라곰> 우분투 보안팀 활약 대단합니다 ^^ 존경할 정도입니다
<ihavnoth> 나도 한때 보안을 꿈궜는데
<ihavnoth> http://www2.torrentrg.com/bbs/board.php?bo_table=torrent_movie&wr_id=193676
<GuideBot> [Link Title] 토렌트알지 > 토렌트영화 > [한글] 라 원(Ra.One.2011).DVDRip.XviD.MP3-D3si
<ihavnoth> ㅋㅋㅋ 스토리가 완전 제 취향입니다.
<GuideBot> snakedoc_> ��
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 드2 cm9시험중
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 전화 프로세서가 자꾸 죽는건 어쩌다보니 해결했는데
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 이젠 죽진 않아도 전화불능
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 유심잡을려고 재시도하니
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> 또 무한 사망 -_-;
<GuideBot> Darkness-Angel> cm7?도 비슷한 증세 보여서 어찌했는데 잊어버림
<GuideBot> nepho_> 안녕하세요.
<Seony> Hi
<GuideBot> nepho_> 자리에 계시는분 계실까요..
<GuideBot> nepho_> 혹시 dns 설정해보신분 계신가요..ㅜㅡ
<GuideBot> nepho_> 퇴근은 했는데 잠을 못자고 있는..!!
<ihavnoth> 저도 이제 자요
<ihavnoth> 영화 몇개 보니 이시간이네요
<GuideBot> nepho_> 실례합니다.. 혹시 kt dns 관리 전화번호 같은것 아시는분 계신가요
<GuideBot> nepho_> kns.kornet.net여기이네요..
#ubuntu-ko 2012-02-29
<GuideBot> nepho_> 으으.. nslookup 으로 네임서버 ip 요청시 변경한 ip와 변경전 ip가 왔다갔다 하고 있으면
<GuideBot> nepho_> 설정이 정상 적용 진행중인걸까요
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<GuideBot> nepho_> 헬로우..
<GuideBot> 너그러움> ㅎㅎ 새벽에 지라인 한번 있었네..
<Seony> 혹시 웹디자인이랑 플래시 가능하신 분 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ihavnoth님 혹시 디자인쪽은 안하시나요? ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> Seony:  안녕하세요, 네 지금은 단순 코딩만하고 있습니다.
<ihavnoth> 혹시 11.10쓰시는분?
<Seony> 외국 나가시고 싶어하시는 거 같아서... 저희가 이번에 디자이너가 필요하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> ...
<ihavnoth> UI 디자인인가요? 설계의미의 디자인인가요?
<Seony> 그냥 웹디자인 같은 시각적인 면의 디자인요...
<Seony> 여기가 그렇게 깊이있는 일을 하는데는 아니거든요 ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> blueguy> 흠..
<GuideBot> blueguy> Seony / 저 아는 분 중에.. 디자이너가 있기는 한데.. "패키지" 디자인만 했던 친구인데..
<GuideBot> blueguy> 그런 친구도 괜찮나요?
<GuideBot> blueguy> 흐흐.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 일단 최소한 웹디자인은 가능해야되서요..
<Seony> 플래시도 하면 좋고... 아니면 영상 디자인이나 인쇄물도 좋구요..
<Seony> 지금 있는 디자이너가 그만 둔다고 하는데, 그 디자이너가 자바 프로그래머.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 거기다 PHP에 플래시 액션스크립트까지...
<Seony> 근데 디자인 실력은 좀 그래요.
<Seony> 코딩 부분은 허접하지만 제가 맡기로 하고, 좀 실력있는 디자이너가 필요해서요... 그닥 좋은 조건은 아니긴 하지만...
<GuideBot> 미리나이루2> 저기
<GuideBot> 미리나이루2> 서버에서
<GuideBot> 미리나이루2> 리던던트 파워면
<GuideBot> 미리나이루2> 500+500=1000이아니라
<GuideBot> 미리나이루2> 500+500은 500
<GuideBot> 미리나이루2> 인거죠?
<ihavnoth> 끊어졌네요...
<ihavnoth> 혹시 11.10 쓰시는분?
<ihavnoth> route -n 결과 값좀 알려주세요
<Seony> 11.10은 서버버전을 테스트삼아 쓰는 게 있는데 괜찮으신가요?
<ihavnoth> 네 게이트웨이가 먼저 나오는지 나중에 나오는지만 알려주세요
<Seony> 그럼 불러주세요.
<ihavnoth> 예전엔 네트워크가 먼저 나오고 그다음에 게이트웨이였는데 제꺼 순서가 반대네요
<Seony> http://seowonjung.com/screenshots/ScreenShot2012-02-28at3.40.34PM.png
<ihavnoth> 게이트웨이가 먼저 나오는군요
<ihavnoth> 저 2.6.xx로 부팅해봐야겠네요.. 아무래도 커널 3.0부터 바뀐거 같네요
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> ihavnoth 님 계신가요 'ㅡ'..
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> (계실 리가 없나)
<ihavnoth> 2.6.XX 커널에서 게이트웨이가 맨 마지막에 나오네요
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> 3.0에서 바뀐게 맞나보네요 ㄷㄷ
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> 저도 저렇게 'ㅡ'..
<ihavnoth> USB 네트웍카드가 이상하게 동작해서  찾아보는게 그것때문에안되는줄 알고 삽질했네요
<ihavnoth> 커널 3.0에서 제 USB 이더넷이 오작동하네요
<ihavnoth> wireshark에서 LLC에러 어쩌고...
<ihavnoth> arp가 안되요 쩝... 주말에 시간날때 검색 좀 해봐야겠네요
<ihavnoth> 지금은 뽑았다 꼽았다 반복하면 해결되긴하네요
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> 저런 ㅠㅠㅠ
<ihavnoth> X200쓰는데 내장 이더넷이 디텍트가 안되서 USB 사서 쓰거든요
<Seony> 음... XP에서 cmd 열어서 nslookup google.com 하면 잘 나오는데, 인터넷 익스플로러 열어서 하면 안되는 경우는 뭐가 문제인지 혹시 아시는 분 계세요?
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> 혹시 프록시 설정 켜져있는거 아닌가요 ㄷ;
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> (확인 안하셨을리 없겠지만;)
<Seony> 프록시, 자동구성 모두 꺼져있어요...
<Seony> 이노무 윈도우즈 문제는 구글에서 암만 검색해봐야 나오는 답변들이, ctrl+alt+del 누르고 cpu 높게 나오는거 죽이고, 윈도우 업데이트 한다음 재부팅하세요 라는 답변 뿐... ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> ㅋㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> 구글만 안되는건가요?
<Seony> 아뇨. 웹브라우저들이 아예 통신이 안되요..
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> ping은 가고요?
<Seony> 커맨드 열어서 nslookup, ping 등등 입력하면 다 되거든요..
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> 삮...
<Seony> 크롬도 안되고 파폭도 안되고 익스도 안되고..
<ihavnoth> Seony:  IP로 입력해도 안되나요?
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> winsock 깨졌다던가..
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> It Works!
<ihavnoth> 백신이라도 한번 돌려보세요...
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> 보이나요
<Seony> 웹브라우저에서는 ip로도 안되요.
<ihavnoth> 패키지 이름이 하나 생각 안나는데요
<ihavnoth> 지정된 언어 설정 밴 나머지는 패키지 설치 후 자동으로 제거해주는 툴이었는데
<ihavnoth> 이름이 생각이 안나요...
<ihavnoth> 밴 -> 뺀
<GuideBot> 미리나이루2> ...
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> Seony, 소켓 건들어진거라고 볼 수밖에 없는거같은데요 ㅁㄴㅇㄹ
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> 비스타만 되도 그 연결 문제 검색? 하면 잡던데 소켓 깨진건
<Seony> 아... 소켓만 따로 복구가 가능하면 모르겠는데, 골치아프군요..
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> 정상 컴에서 레지 들고오면 되지 않을까 싶은데요
<Seony> 사무실에 XP를 쓰는 컴이 없어서요 ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> 미리나이루2> XP는 도저히 몫쓰겟더군요
<Seony> 그냥 포맷하고 다시 깔으라고 해야겠네요
<GuideBot> 미리나이루2> 7에 맞들여버리니
<GuideBot> 미리나이루2> 대신 98SE 컴을 하나 제작중입니다.
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> 'ㅁ'
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> 밑져야 본전이니 Windows 네트워크 진단을 한번 해보시는게..
<GuideBot> 미리나이루2> P2 233 256M PC1323 X 3EA
<GuideBot> 미리나이루2> 4GB IDE SSD
<GuideBot> 미리나이루2> IDE DVD-ROM
<GuideBot> 미리나이루2> ...
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> P2...
<GuideBot> 미리나이루2> 첨에
<GuideBot> 미리나이루2> 투알셀 1.1기가 誄는대
<GuideBot> 미리나이루2> "너무 빠르더"군요
<GuideBot> 미리나이루2> 그래서 코퍼마인 733을
<GuideBot> 미리나이루2> 가져왓는대
<GuideBot> 미리나이루2> 이거도 빠릅니다.
<GuideBot> 미리나이루2> ..
<GuideBot> 미리나이루2> 카트마이 500을 가져왓는대
<GuideBot> 미리나이루2> 이것도 빠릅니다.
<GuideBot> 미리나이루2> ..
<GuideBot> 미리나이루2> 셀 433을 가죠ㅕ왓는대 이것도 너무 빠릅니다.
<GuideBot> 미리나이루2> ..
<GuideBot> 미리나이루2> 그래서 아는 분때
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> ...
<GuideBot> 미리나이루2> BX메인보드와 P2 233을 공수했다죠
<GuideBot> 강진축구> #ubuntu] 강진축구 ihavnoth darjeeling krisna 슁킷|호갱님 Eugene^ 패수맨|놋북 LinDol Per4u3e nepho_ 좋은진호 dig4ever hyoragi_us 미리나이루2 rviews Darkness-Angel nepho snakedoc GuideBot @^^ 리봉댕구 칼튼 티니_회사 온천거북™-T280 거북-빡침 작은주연 너그러움 양들의침묵 Eugene_____ Eugene___ Eugene_ Eugene w Muhanpong 티니 티니_tsv jmk1234 해수|회사 suapapa_away kfmes pjm0616 d
<GuideBot> 강진축구> 일어나
<GuideBot> 강진축구> 점호야
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 또?
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> 와
<GuideBot> 너그러움> ㅡㅡ
<GuideBot> blueguy> ?
<GuideBot> 강진축구> 응
<GuideBot> 강진축구> 일어나
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> 어제 지라인 먹은 바보 아닌가
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 지라인 당하고 또 왔네...
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> 'ㅡ'
<GuideBot> blueguy> 이건 뭐지?
<GuideBot> Eugene^> ...
<GuideBot> 강진축구> 한번더먹어라
<GuideBot> 강진축구> #ubuntu] 강진축구 ihavnoth darjeeling krisna 슁킷|호갱님 Eugene^ 패수맨|놋북 LinDol Per4u3e nepho_ 좋은진호 dig4ever hyoragi_us 미리나이루2 rviews Darkness-Angel nepho snakedoc GuideBot @^^ 리봉댕구 칼튼 티니_회사 온천거북™-T280 거북-빡침 작은주연 너그러움 양들의침묵 Eugene_____ Eugene___ Eugene_ Eugene w Muhanpong 티니 티니_tsv jmk1234 해수|회사 suapapa_away kfmes pjm0616 d
<GuideBot> 너그러움> ㅋ
<GuideBot> 너그러움> ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 빠르네
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> 다즐옹 귀찮게 'ㅁ'...
<GuideBot> blueguy> 쟨 뭔가요?
<GuideBot> Eugene^> 강진축\蛆빱빱빱빱빱빱빱빱빱빱빱빱빱빱빱빱빱빱빱빱빱�
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> 강진축구요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 정신나간 인간이죠 뭐
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> -ㅂ-
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 조용히 다들 잘 있는 방에와서...
<GuideBot> Eugene^> 추억돋네용
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 테러나 하고 있고
<GuideBot> ihavnoth> 그냥 애정결핍인 아이죠...
<GuideBot> 미리나이루2> 아 저거 테로ㅓ하러 다니는 채널 구성원
<GuideBot> 미리나이루2> 있습니다.
<GuideBot> 미리나이루2> ..
<GuideBot> 너그러움> ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> 미리나이루2> 저거 어디 체널에 제대로 모여서
<Seony> 왜 한아얄씨에만 저런 사람들이 있는지 ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 지라인 요새 12시간이면 풀리나요?
<GuideBot> 미리나이루2> DC처럼 "털러다닌다"
<GuideBot> 미리나이루2> 라고 하더군요
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> 그리고 G-Lined
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 털어봐야 털릴것도 아닌데..
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> -_-
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> 아얄에서 털려면
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> 줄창지게 잠수타다가
<GuideBot> 미리나이루2> DDOS요
<GuideBot> 미리나이루2> 털려면
<GuideBot> 미리나이루2> 그게 답이죠
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> 모두 다 나갔을때 나갔다 들어와서 옵 내꺼!
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> 'ㅡ'
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 장기적으로 버티다가 옵 가지고 있을때 디옵시키고 나가는거죠..
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 근데 빵글이나 챈섭이 있으면 그것도 불가
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그래서 저는 프리노드가 좋습니다 ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 프리노드에 채널들 어떤거 있나요?
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 프리노드 서버 검색해볼까나...
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> 프리노드야 채널 엄청 많죠 'ㅡ'...
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> /list 치면 그냥 훅간다는..
<Seony> 일단 기본적으로 저희 우분투 포럼 공식채널이 있구요..
<Seony> 거외 우분투 각 국가별 공식채널은 다 있어요
<GuideBot> 너그러움> 해외서버네요
<Seony> 네...
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> ##asm 이나 ##c++ 같은곳도 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 우분투 로코팀 국제회의도 항상 프리노드에서 열리죠..
<Seony> 일단 이런저런 이유를 떠나서, 프리노드는 제가 강력하게 통제하기 때문에 ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> 'ㅁ'!
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> 챈섭 드신건가용
<Seony> 정확히는 프리노드에 있는 우분투 포럼 한국채널만요..
<Per4u3e> 'ㅁ'
<Seony> 프리노드 챈섭이야 항상 상주해있죠..
<Per4u3e> 안녕하세요(?)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 저희는 깨끗한 채팅환경을 위해서 나름의 규칙이 있습니다. 한 번 읽어주세요 ㅎㅎ
<Per4u3e> 그나저나 저 가이드봇이 어딜 릴레이하나 했더니 여기였군요 'ㅁ'
<Seony> 네...
<Seony> 한아얄씨 쪽이 너무 조용해서, 저희가 좀 도와주는 차원에서 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 여기는 대화가 많거든요...
<razGon_Xch> 질문있는데요. VNC에서 unable to connect to host:connection refused(10061)이거 나오면 뭔가요?
<razGon_Xch> 일단 직장쪽에서 접근은 안됩니다.
<Seony> razGon_Xch: 서버에 모니터 연결해서 설정 보셨어요?
<razGon_Xch> 단, 집에서는 같이 되었습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 설정변경된건 없었습니다만,
<Seony> 그럼 집에서는 vnc 접속이 잘 되구요?
<razGon_Xch> 예 너무 잘됩니다.
<Per4u3e> Error means that the remote port on the machine is closed. Try port-forwarding your router and configuring your firewall.
<Per4u3e> 이라는데요 'ㅡ'...
<Seony> 그럼 결론은 하나네요. 외부에서 접속이 안된다라면, 공유기 쪽 문제겠네요
<razGon_Xch> 아. 그러면 공유기 조지거나 리셋하면 되겠군요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 역시...
<Seony> 조지면 망가질지도 모르니 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> Per4u3e, Seony 감사합니다.!!ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 업데이트나 리셋해봐야 겠습니다.ㅎ
<Seony> 여기서 VPN 연결하면 속도가 얼마나 나올지는 모르겠지만,
<GuideBot> darjeeling> Seony : HanIRC 만 있는게 아니라.
<GuideBot> darjeeling> Seony : HanIRC 에 한국사람이 많아서 그래요.
<Seony> 내부 네트웍으로 연결되는 것이니만큼 공유기의 제약에 벗어나죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> darjeeling, ㅎㅎ 네 알고있습니다. 그냥 하는 소리에요 ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> darjeeling> Seony : 이상한 사람이 많아지는게죠. 그리고 어려서..
<GuideBot> darjeeling> Seony : 그리고 빵글이 관리를 딴분이 하나요 흠.
<Seony> 실은 여기도 이상한 사람 좀 있었는데 다 내쫓았거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 전 이만 퇴근합니다.
<Seony> 다같이 커피 한 잔씩 하기로 해서 한 30분 일찍 나가자네요
<JSTaeLoVECSYoung> 안녕하세요^^ (닉네임 변경 안내 ; JSeongTae76 >> JSTaeLoVECSYoung)
<GuideBot> readytoact> 아흑
<JSTaeLoVECSYoung> readytoact, ...왜 그러세요;;
<GuideBot> readytoact> 자릴 잘못 앉았네요..
<GuideBot> readytoact> 햇볕을 등지고 앉았다.. ㅠㅠ 화면이 안보여요
<JSTaeLoVECSYoung> readytoact, 헐..ㄷㄷ
<readytoact> 아.. 지금 지하철인데
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ...
<readytoact> 보안액정필름껴서 가뜩이나 어두운데
<JSTaeLoVECSYoung> 헐..ㄷㄷ
<readytoact> 해를 등지고 앉아서...
<JSTaeLoVECSYoung> 헐;;
<JSTaeLoVECSYoung> 저는 집이라는ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 음.. 이제 좀 괜찮네
<readytoact> 하앍
<JSTaeLoVECSYoung> zzzzz
<JSTaeLoVECSYoung> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 역시 서울은 지하철 와이파이는 쓸 수가 업써요
<JSTaeLoVECSYoung> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<GuideBot> 미리나이루2> 11111
<readytoact> 사람들 버글대면 터지지도 않아요
<JSTaeLoVECSYoung> 울산은 지하철도 없지요ㅜㅜ
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 사실.. 사람들 버글대면 와이브로도 잘 안되서
<readytoact> 짭-
<JSTaeLoVECSYoung> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 노트북 배터리가 약해서
<readytoact> 한시간 남짓 밖에 사용을 못하니...
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ
<JSTaeLoVECSYoung> 저는 노트북도 없는..ㅜ
<readytoact> 전 사무실거 들고 다녀요
<readytoact> 좀 무겁긴한데
<readytoact> 있는것도 감지덕지입니다
<readytoact> 으으 다와가네
<readytoact> 젠장
<JSTaeLoVECSYoung> ㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> localepurge군요
<GuideBot> 이보영> !입실 까망베르
<JSTaeLoVECSYoung> ...
<JSTaeLoVECSYoung> GuideBot, !도움
<JSTaeLoVECSYoung> GuidBot, 도움
<JSTaeLoVECSYoung> 뭐 어떻게 쓰는건지0ㅋㅋ
<JSTaeLoVECSYoung> 쩝ㅋ
<Seony> 쿼리로 하면 됩니다.
<Seony> 공개된 곳에서 사용하면 다른 사람한테 피해를 주기 때문에, 쿼리로 불러야 작동되게끔 만들어져있어요
<ihavnoth> 해외 아동 후원으로 검색하니 너무 많이 나오네요
<ihavnoth> 유니세프, 월드비전, 굿네이버스...
<JSTaeLoVECSYoung> Seony, 그렇군요ㅎㅎ]
<JSTaeLoVECSYoung> 개인적으로 월드비전과 굿네이버스를 추천합니다ㅎ
<JSTaeLoVECSYoung> 월드비전과 굿네이버스는 많이 알려져 있지요ㅎㅎ (학교에서하는 저금통의 80%가 바닥에 보면 월드비전ㅎㅎ 아니며는 굿네이버스)
<JSTaeLoVECSYoung> 오옷
<JSTaeLoVECSYoung> 가이드봇 괜찮네요ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 굿네이버스는 아이들 리스트 중에 지정해서 후원해줄 수 있군요
<letmeln> hi there
<letmeln> 파일 소유자 권한이 rws 라고 되어있는거 setuid bit 가 설정되어 있는 바이너리 실행시 무슨일이 벌어지는건가요?!
<letmeln>  ㅠㅠ
<letmeln> ~.~
<letmeln> 웹채팅이 이상한겅가..
<ihavnoth> rws라는게 있긴하나요?
<letmeln> 아 ; 아닌가요 ㅠ
<ihavnoth> 해보고 올께요
<letmeln> 제가 레드햇 6.2 버전이라서..;
<letmeln> rwsrwxrwx 이렇게 나오네요 ㅠ
<ihavnoth> 네
<ihavnoth> rws라고해서 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> user 부분에 있는 s는
<letmeln> 그런 권한의 바이너리를 실행하면 어떻게 되는지 궁굼합니다 일반과 어떻게 다른지 ㅠ
<letmeln> 넵~
<ihavnoth> 실행할때 effective id가 user로 변경되요
<letmeln> 아하!
<letmeln> 감사합니다.
<letmeln> 그럼 guest 소유의 rws 파일을 guest2 가 실행하면 quest euid를 얻는게 맞죠?!
<ihavnoth> 네
<ihavnoth> rws라는 표현은 조금 생소하네요
<ihavnoth> 그래서 보안 정검할때 파일 체크에서
<letmeln> 아 잘 안쓰는 표현이군요 ;
<letmeln> 넵
<ihavnoth> find / -perm -04000으로 검색하고 그럴꺼에요
<ihavnoth> user가 root인데 set uid걸려있으면 문제 생길수도 있으니깐요
<letmeln> 아하!~
<ihavnoth> 보통 rws라고 표현안하고 그냥 setUID라고 표현할꺼에요
<letmeln> 넵넵
<letmeln> 감사합니다~
<ihavnoth> 도움됐다니 다행이네요
<letmeln> 네네 ~~
<letmeln> chmod u+s test 로 test파일에 setUID해주었는데요. setGID와 setUID를 한번에 하는 방법은 없는가요?!~
<ihavnoth> ug+s 하면 되지 않을까요?
<ihavnoth> 해보진 않았습니다.
<readytoact> 노쓰님 말씀대로 함 되요
<letmeln> 오 직관적이네요
<readytoact> chmod sg+s test
<letmeln> 확인해보니 잘되네요~
<readytoact> -_-..
<readytoact> 노트북 세대와
<readytoact> PC7대를
<readytoact> 셋팅해야하는데..
<ihavnoth> letmeln:  옵션 만든 사람이 변태가 아닌 이상 아마 누구나 짐작할 수 있게 만들었을꺼에요
<readytoact> 먼저 작업하던분이 GHO 파일로 이미지를 찍어놓고 가셨네요
<readytoact> -_-.. 이틀동안 구닥다리 고스트만 찾다가
<letmeln> chmod 이런거 누가 만들었을까요.. 참 대단한거 같아여 ;
<readytoact> 그냥 클론질라로 땜빵
<readytoact> 역시 오픈소스가 짱이야요
<ihavnoth> 클론질라 만세이~
<letmeln> 오픈소스만세~
<ihavnoth> 클론질라 1:n 안되죠?
<readytoact> 올 한해는 포럼 세미나에서
<readytoact> ihavnoth: 상용은 서버버전으로 되는거 같아요
<readytoact> 아오 이제 작업해야지
<readytoact> -_-.. 젠장
<ihavnoth> readytoact:  dd + partclone으로 스크립트 만들어서 돌리는것도 누군가 올려주면 좋겠군요
<readytoact> 아..
<readytoact> 예전에 dd함 해봤는데요
<readytoact> dd는 너무 느려요 ㅠㅠ
<ihavnoth> 클론질라 = dd + partclone + ui 거든요
<readytoact> 아 그렇군요
<readytoact> 근데 왜 콘솔에선 그렇게 느린거지
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ
<readytoact> 옵션을 안줘서 그런가
<ihavnoth> dd로 mbr만 복사하고... 파티션은 partclone으로 해야하거든요
<ihavnoth> dd로 통째로하면 느린게 정상이죠
<readytoact> 아하 그렇군요
<readytoact> 좀 화딱지 스럽네요 ㅠㅠ
<letmeln> find / -perm -0400 2>/dev/null 에다가 먼가 추가하면 결과를 파일로 뽑을 수 있을꺼 같은데 멍가를 추가하면 될까요?!
<readytoact> 고스트에서도 Gho 확장자 지원을 안하네요 상위버전에서는
<ihavnoth> 얼마전에 제가 SSD 40G짜리 400대 복사했거든요
<ihavnoth>  > 파일명
<readytoact> 와와
<GuideBot> spy> 클론질라가 좋긴 좋데요
<readytoact> ---..
<readytoact> 아니 이놈의 USB가 왜 또 난리야..
<readytoact> UnetBootin으로 iso 작업했는데
<readytoact> 부팅이 안되네;;;;
<readytoact> ---;;;
<letmeln> find / -perm -0400 2>/dev/null 이것과 find / -perm -0400 2>/dev/null > result 이것의 처리 속도가 엄청나게 차이가 나는데요.. 이건 왜 그런걸까요?!?!
<ihavnoth> USB 터치를 연결했는데 evtest에서 X Y 값이 안오고 Z Rx값이 넘어오네요
<ihavnoth> letmeln:  화면에 뿌리잖아요 화면이 터미널의 일종인데 거기에도 속도가 있거든요
<ihavnoth> stty 라고 쳐보시면 속도 나올꺼에요
<readytoact> 왜.. 하드 복제로 시간을 이렇게 보내고 있는겐가...
<readytoact> -_-...
<readytoact> 고작 11대를
<ihavnoth> 제가 느낀건 제가 연봉이 작아서였어요
<ihavnoth> 하드카피를 저한테 시킬줄이야 -.-
<ihavnoth> 시간당 20만원씩 받아줘야 그런거 안시킬텐데요...
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ
<letmeln> 와 .. 그렇군요 !
<readytoact> 저흰..
<readytoact> 비영리단체라서
<readytoact> 급여가 없어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 대단한 일을 하시는군요
<ihavnoth> 저도 로또되면 비영리단체로...
<readytoact> 방화벽 파일서버
<readytoact> 전부 오픈소스
<readytoact> 요즘은 SMS 손보고 있는중이고... 엊그제부턴
<readytoact> 웹기반 화상회의도 준비해요 ㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 오 잘되면 저도 쓸게요
<ihavnoth> 화상회의 좋아요
<ihavnoth> 물론 열악한 네트워크 환경에서도 안끊어져야 겠지만요...
<imsu> DarkCircle: 계십니까 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 오오 임수님이다
<readytoact> 명강의를 해주신
<imsu> readytoact: 안녕하세요 ㅡ.ㅡ;; 명강의는 무슨;; 부끄럽습니다 흑흑
<ihavnoth> 저도 강의 듣고 싶어요
<imsu> 얼굴이 뜨거워;;; 들지 못했던 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<ihavnoth> 3월 모임은 어디가 될까요?
<ihavnoth> 장소가..
<readytoact> 아
<readytoact> 독특하고 멋진 강의였습니다
<imsu> calloc 함수에서 배열이 0으로 세팅 되어야 하는데 0으로 세팅 안되는 이유가 뭘까요?
<readytoact> 특히나 리눅스기반에서 사운드 편집유틸이 ..뭐였죠? ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 저도 노트북만 연결됐으면 제화면으로 실제 운영환경 보여드리려 했는데 못했어요
<ihavnoth> imsu:  리턴값은 어떻게 나오나요?
<imsu> readytoact: audacity 말씀하시는건가요?
<imsu> ihavnoth: 확인을 못해봤네요 ㅡ.ㅡ; 돌아가는데 10분이 넘는거라 제길 ㅡ.;
<ihavnoth> imsu:  리턴값이 없는 함수군요
<readytoact> imsu 아넴 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> imsu: calloc 코드 부분을 뿌려주세요
<ihavnoth> 할당 실패는 NULL 리턴이라서 할당 실패는 아니겠네요
<letmeln> vuln.c:8: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function ‘exit’ vuln.c:10: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function ‘strcpy’
<letmeln> 이것의 의미를 아시는분 계신가요?!~
<ihavnoth> 헤더 파일을 추가 안하셔서 그래요
<ihavnoth> #include <string.h>
<letmeln> 아하 ! ~ exit 는여 ?~
<ihavnoth> unistd.h인거 같은데 부정확해요 ㅎㅎ 그런건 ctags나 man쓰시면 바로 나오니
<ihavnoth> stdlib.h네요 죄소오 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ihavnoth: 그게 문제가 돌아가다가 갑자기 문제가 생겨서요
<imsu> 메모리 할당을 너무 많이 해서 그런가 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<ihavnoth> letmeln:  해당 펑션 man 해보시면 잘 나와요
<ihavnoth> imsu:  메모리 할당 못하면 리턴이 NULL이라네요 NULL 체크루틴이 이미 존재할꺼같네요
<letmeln> 감사합니다 ~~
<imsu> ihavnoth: 그 메모리 할당을 못하는거 같아요 ㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> imsu:  재수라고 해야할까요? SEGV가 안나다니...
<imsu> ihavnoth: 문제는 문법에는 오류가 없다는거죠
<imsu> ihavnoth: 100 개 frame 이 있으면 50개 까지는 잘 돌아가다가 더이상 할당 못하고 죽어버린다는;;;;
<ihavnoth> 죽는나서 echo $? 값이 SEGV인가요?
<ihavnoth> 죽는나서 -> 죽고나서
<imsu> 메모리 체크를 하거든요 예를 들면 calloc로 10개 할당 한다 그러면 10개에 전부 0이 들어가 있는지 확인해 보는데
<imsu> 0이 안되어 있는게 발생하는거죠
<imsu> 결론은 메모리 할당이 안되었다고;;
<ihavnoth> 네
<DarkCircle> 네에 -ㅠ-
<imsu> DarkCircle: 위의 메모리 할당에 관해서 질문하려고 했습니다 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 3월초에는 고기 먹습니다
<DarkCircle> (으어어~)
<DarkCircle> 아 3월초가 아니라 3월에 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle>  =3
<DarkCircle> 스슥
<ihavnoth> 고기는 누가 사나요?
<GuideBot> 미리나이루2> 111
<DarkCircle> ihavnoth / 다음커뮤니케이션에서 질러주신다고 하더군요 (소문으로만)
<ihavnoth> 오~ 어디 가면 먹을 수 있어요?
<ihavnoth> 터지 패널이 X, Y값을 안주네요...
<letmeln> gcc 사용시 -ldl -lc 옵션이 어떤 역할을 하는지 아시는 분 계신가요?!
<ihavnoth> man ld 하면 자세하게 설명 나와요
<ihavnoth> 링킹할때 찾을 라이브러리 이름이에요
<letmeln> 리눅스는 너무 어렵네요 .. ㅠ;
<ihavnoth> letmeln:  안하던걸 할려면 다 그렇죠 뭐
<ihavnoth> letmeln:  그래도 한번 해본건 다음에 할때 쉬워요...
<letmeln> 네ㅎ 열심히 해야겠네요 .. ㅎ
<readytoact> 아
<readytoact> 역시 클론질라가 짱이네 -_-
<readytoact> disk to disk로  대당 20분 정도 잡음되요 ㅠㅠ
<ihavnoth> 그게 용량 커지면 느려지죠....
<readytoact> 뭐 500G에 OS랑 SW 몇개 깐거라서
<readytoact> 일단 찍어내고 나중에 라이센스만 각각 입력하면 되니까
<readytoact> 무엇보다... 7대뿐 후훗-
<ihavnoth> 전 40GB SSD에 12GB 정도 사용하고 있었는데 4-6분 정도 걸리더군요
<readytoact> 듣자하니
<readytoact> 업계에서 더이상 HDD를 생산하지 않는다고 하더라구요
<readytoact> 중단 예정이라고. 다 SSD로 전환한대요
<ihavnoth> 그래요?
<readytoact> 시게이트만 HDD계속 양산하고
<readytoact> 그래
<readytoact> 그새ㅓ
<readytoact> 그래서... 뭐냐...
<readytoact> 아
<readytoact> 태국 홍수이후로 올랐던 HDD값이 떨어지는걸 기대하는게 무리라고
<ihavnoth> 시게이트 땡잡았군요... 경쟁자들 알아서 떨어져 나가면
<GuideBot> darjeeli_> 흠
<readytoact> 저희 사무실이
<readytoact> 용산근처에 있어서 왕왕 다니는데
<readytoact> -_-.. 뭐 발품팔아도 싼 HDD찾을수가 없어요
<ihavnoth> letmeln:  http://wiki.kldp.org/Translations/html/LinkerLoader-KLDP/index.html 요거 보시길 추천합니다.
<GuideBot> [Link Title] 링커와 로더
<ihavnoth> letmeln:  저게 좀 이해하기 거시기하시면 http://www.hanb.co.kr/book/look.html?isbn=978-89-7914-768-1
<GuideBot> [Link Title] 컴파일러 구조와 원리
<ihavnoth> 저 책도 괜찮습니다.
<letmeln> 우와 감사합니다!
<letmeln> 어셈블리 공부중인데 마치면 커널이랑 컴파일러도 공부해보려고 했는데
<letmeln> 컴파일러 공부할때 보면 좋겠네요 ^^
<ihavnoth> letmeln:  다 보셔도 좋지만 시간 없으시면 링커와 로더 중심으로 보시고
<letmeln> 넵
<ihavnoth> letmeln:  그 시간도 없으시면 Hello World 수행 과정만 보셔도 될꺼에요
<letmeln> 아 ~~ 네 감사합니다 ~~
<ihavnoth> 사용자가 Hello World 실행했을때 내부적으로 어떻게 동작하는지 과정이요
<letmeln> 네넵 !! ㅎ
<letmeln> 혹시 그런데 오프라인 세미나도 참가 하시고 하시는 분이신가요?!
<ihavnoth> 요즘은 게을러 져서 잘 못갔어요
<letmeln> 아; 몇번 갔어서 혹시 뵌분인가해서요 ㅎ
<ihavnoth> 가장 최근에 간게 작년 테라텍인거 같네요..
<letmeln> 아 그럼 못뵜을것 같네요 ^^
<ihavnoth> 오프모임에 여성 비율이 높아지면 나갈려고 대기중입니다 ^.^
<letmeln> 아 ! ~ 그렇군여ㅎㅎ;;;;
<ihavnoth> ....
<ihavnoth> 농담한건데 너무 진진하게 받아주시는군요
<letmeln> ;; 아 저도 그런척만 해본거에요 ㅎ
<letmeln> 안녕히계세요~~~
<ihavnoth> 축구 보러 가고 싶은데 같이 일하던 사람이 가기 싫다네요
<GuideBot> bot>  멋진컴맹 앤드 야리 Per4u3e blueguy 티니 작은주연 루안페리아 양들의침묵 생기발랄º스머프 Arashiel cp ihavnoth LinDol nepho_ dig4ever 미리나이루2 nepho GuideBot 리봉댕구 칼튼 티니_회사 온천거북™-T280 너그러움 w Muhanpong jmk1234 해수|회사 dlunch^srv1 jasonjang dlunch spy rootbox 좋은진호__ 레나군 mog422
<GuideBot> bot>  멋진컴맹 앤드 야리 Per4u3e blueguy 티니 작은주연 루안페리아 양들의침묵 생기발랄º스머프 Arashiel cp ihavnoth LinDol nepho_ dig4ever 미리나이루2 nepho GuideBot 리봉댕구 칼튼 티니_회사 온천거북™-T280 너그러움 w Muhanpong jmk1234 해수|회사 dlunch^srv1 jasonjang dlunch spy rootbox 좋은진호__ 레나군 mog422
<GuideBot> bot>  멋진컴맹 앤드 야리 Per4u3e blueguy 티니 작은주연 루안페리아 양들의침묵 생기발랄º스머프 Arashiel cp ihavnoth LinDol nepho_ dig4ever 미리나이루2 nepho GuideBot 리봉댕구 칼튼 티니_회사 온천거북™-T280 너그러움 w Muhanpong jmk1234 해수|회사 dlunch^srv1 jasonjang dlunch spy rootbox 좋은진호__ 레나군 mog422
<GuideBot> 루안페리아>   광역호출하지마세요
<GuideBot> MilkAmoled> bot2
<GuideBot> MilkAmoled> 안녕하세요 병신아.
<GuideBot> 노즈도르무> bot2
<GuideBot> 노즈도르무> 씨발놈아
<GuideBot> 노즈도르무> 아오
<GuideBot> MilkAmoled> blueguy
<GuideBot> 노즈도르무> 여기
<GuideBot> MilkAmoled> 죄송합니다.
<GuideBot> 노즈도르무> 방장
<GuideBot> MilkAmoled> 호출 실수입니다.
<GuideBot> 노즈도르무> 없나요?
<GuideBot> MilkAmoled> bot2
<GuideBot> MilkAmoled> bot2
<GuideBot> MilkAmoled> bot2
<GuideBot> MilkAmoled> bot2
<GuideBot> MilkAmoled> bot2
<GuideBot> MilkAmoled> bot2
<GuideBot> MilkAmoled> bot2
<GuideBot> MilkAmoled> bot2
<GuideBot> MilkAmoled> bot2
<GuideBot> MilkAmoled> bot2
<GuideBot> MilkAmoled> bot2
<GuideBot> MilkAmoled> bot2
<GuideBot> MilkAmoled> bot2
<GuideBot> MilkAmoled> bot2
<GuideBot> MilkAmoled> 개새끼가 ㅡㅡ
<GuideBot> MilkAmoled> bot3
<GuideBot> MilkAmoled> bot3
<GuideBot> MilkAmoled> bot3
<GuideBot> MilkAmoled> bot3
<GuideBot> MilkAmoled> bot3
<GuideBot> MilkAmoled> bot3
<GuideBot> MilkAmoled> bot3
<GuideBot> MilkAmoled> bot3
<GuideBot> MilkAmoled> bot3
<GuideBot> MilkAmoled> bot3
<GuideBot> 노즈도르무> bot4
<GuideBot> 노즈도르무> bot4
<GuideBot> 노즈도르무> bot4
<GuideBot> 노즈도르무> bot4
<GuideBot> 노즈도르무> bot4
<GuideBot> 노즈도르무> bot4
<GuideBot> 노즈도르무> bot4
<GuideBot> 노즈도르무> bot4
<GuideBot> 노즈도르무> bot4
<GuideBot> 노즈도르무> bot4
<GuideBot> 노즈도르무> bot4
<GuideBot> 노즈도르무> bot4
<GuideBot> 노즈도르무> bot4
<GuideBot> 노즈도르무> bot4
<GuideBot> 노즈도르무> bot4
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> MilkAmoled, 노즈도르무
<GuideBot> 노즈도르무> bot4
<GuideBot> 루안페리아>   아 왜그러시나요
<GuideBot> 노즈도르무> bot4
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> 그냥 냅두세요
<GuideBot> 노즈도르무> bot4
<GuideBot> 노즈도르무> bot4
<GuideBot> MilkAmoled> bot4 인가 뭔가,
<GuideBot> 루안페리아>   도배하지좀마세요
<GuideBot> 노즈도르무> bot4
<GuideBot> 노즈도르무> bot4
<GuideBot> MilkAmoled> 저 분이 계속 파코즈 채널 와서
<GuideBot> 노즈도르무> bot4
<GuideBot> 노즈도르무> bot4
<GuideBot> MilkAmoled> 도배를 하시곤 가시네요?
<GuideBot> 노즈도르무> bot4
<GuideBot> 노즈도르무> bot4
<GuideBot> MilkAmoled> 처리좀 해주시죠.
<GuideBot> 노즈도르무> bot4
<GuideBot> MilkAmoled> bot6
<GuideBot> 노즈도르무> bot4
<GuideBot> 루안페리아>   아니 그러면 왜 여기와서 도배하는건가요
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> 테러야 한두번 있나요 ㅠㅠ
<GuideBot> 노즈도르무> bot4
<GuideBot> 노즈도르무> bot4
<GuideBot> 노즈도르무> bot4
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> #abuse 가세요
<GuideBot> 노즈도르무> bot4
<GuideBot> 노즈도르무> bot4
<GuideBot> MilkAmoled> 네~
<GuideBot> 노즈도르무> bot4
<GuideBot> 노즈도르무> bot4
<GuideBot> 노즈도르무> dksl
<GuideBot> 노즈도르무> wlrma
<GuideBot> 노즈도르무> 지금
<GuideBot> 노즈도르무> 호출테러질
<GuideBot> 노즈도르무> 하고 있는데
<GuideBot> 루안페리아>   그럼 귓말로하세요
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> 저런...
<GuideBot> 루안페리아>   참개념이없네요
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> 'ㅡ'
<Seony> 한아얄씨랑 중계 끊을까...
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> 일단 여기 옵이 없어서요 ㅠㅠ
<GuideBot> 루안페리아>   방장분이 /msg ^^ 입장 #ubuntu
<GuideBot> 루안페리아>   하고 관리하시면될껀데
<Seony> 네. 알고있어요 ㅎㅎ
<GuideBot> 루안페리아>   아 고장이났네요 챈섭이
<GuideBot> Per4u3e> 흑흑..
<DarkCircle> 다즐옹 오늘 안계시나 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 오늘 잉어옹 일본갔고
<DarkCircle> ...섭 대장은 일단 바쁘심 (...그렇게 쉴드 -ㅅ-...)
<GuideBot> 바보닭묘> 빵글이가 빠져 있군요 -ㅅ- ...
<GuideBot> 바보닭묘> 가이드 봇 빼는건 1. 빵글오퍼 2. 다즐옹 3. 써니옹 소관 -ㅅ- ...
<GuideBot> darjeeling> ?
<GuideBot> darjeeling> 흠
<GuideBot> darjeeling> 제가 한건 아님
<GuideBot> darjeeling> ..
<GuideBot> darjeeling> 저는 관리권한이 없어서
<DarkCircle> 아 코딩해서 넣어야겠구나 -ㅅ- ... (먼산)
<ihavnoth> 야심한 밤에 아프리카 풍선걸들 구경하고 있네요...
<ihavnoth> 사무실에서 하두 담배를 펴대서 눈도 아프고 졸리고 죽겠네요
<Ponics-Beginner> ㅁㅁ
<Ponics_Beginner> 냠냠..
<ReckLess> Hello!
<ReckLess> English is spoken here?
<ReckLess> Guys?
#ubuntu-ko 2012-03-01
<Seony> 퇴근...
<Seony> 오늘은 많이 조용하네요
<ihavnoth> 사무실에서 자다 일어났어요...
<ihavnoth> 상태가 많이 안좋네요
<Seony> 저도 오늘... ㅎㅎ 새벽 5시에 잤거든요
<ihavnoth> 씻고 담배 피고 정신 차리고 와야겠네요
<Seony> 저는 좀 자야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오늘도 새벽까지 공부 고고씽 해야되서..
<ihavnoth> 네 다음에 뵙겠습니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 다음까진 아니구요... 좀 있다... 한 3시간만 잘려구요
<Seony> 암튼 이따뵈요
<razGon_OpQ> 굳모닝 에브리원!
<razGon_OpQ> 아니당. 굳애프터눈!
<diboi> razGon_OpQ, 굳 이브닝!
<diboi> 반갑습니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 반갑습니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 근데 이브닝인거 보니 에레이나 러시아?
<Seony> 로씨야!
<razGon_OpQ> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 하바로브스키!
<razGon_OpQ> 하라쇼!
<razGon_OpQ> ㅎㅎ 역시 잘찍었당..ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 아웅...리하이요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> Seony, 핸폰으로 아얄씨중입니다. 오래간만에 버스타고 가네요..ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 그나저나 어제 그제 공부해야됬는데 월말정산해야되서요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그러고보니 월말이네요
<razGon_OpQ> 방금전까지 정산하고 ㅎㄷㄷ 바빳습니다
<razGon_OpQ> 근데 토렌토 웹기반의 gui는 구글에서 뭐라고 쳐서 볼수 있을까요?
<Seony> 제가 보여드린거 말씀하시는거죠?
<razGon_OpQ> 예 저는 델루지 사용합니다만. 보니깐 뮤토렌토 같았는데 말이죠
<Seony> http://www.utorrent.com/downloads/linux 이거 받으시면 됩니다...
<GuideBot> [Link Title] Download - µTorrent - a (very) tiny BitTorrent client
<razGon_OpQ> 아.. 뮤토렌 이였군요
<Seony> 네. 아직 알파버전 단계에 있는 개발버전이에요
<Seony> 전 잠시 급한 일로 외출을... 30분 후에 오겠습니다.
<razGon_OpQ> ㅇ
<razGon_OpQ> 옙
<razGon_OpQ> 다녀오세요
<razGon_OpQ> 솔직히 그거보구서 흥분을 가라앉힐수가 없었습니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 지금의 서버관리가 좀더  유동적이고 편리할거 같아서요
<razGon_OpQ> 잠시졸았네요..ㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpQ> 졸다가 핸폰 떨어트림..ㅠㅠ
<diboi> razGon_OpQ, 그나마 가깝고 널리 알려진 도시가 애틀랜타 인데 네시간 떨어져 있네요 하하
<razGon_OpQ> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 미국이세요?
<razGon_OpQ> 러시아 라고 생각...ㅎㅎ
<diboi> 네 미국입니다 하하
<razGon_OpQ> 그렇군요...ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 애틀란타 . 서부나 중부인줄알았는데요 알고보니 ㅇ
<razGon_OpQ> 동부쪽이네요. 조지아주.
<diboi> razGon_OpQ, 맞습니다. 얼마전 사우나? 찜질방? 에서 가족을 총으로 쏴서 다섯 명이 죽은 사고가 있었다네요, 허허
<razGon_OpQ> 그렇군요
<jason-jang> 아...diboi~ 오랫만, nick 을 바꿨군요??
<Seony> jason-jang, 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 저는 이제 저녁밥을..
<diboi> jason-jang, 안녕하십니까? 네 닷컴 도메인을 새로 장만할 때 짧고 쉬운 듯 해서 골랐습니다
<jason-jang> 안녕하세요 Seony , 어서 다녀오세요 30분. ㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵
<jason-jang> 예, 잘 했습니다. diboi 식구분들 다 안녕하시고, 아버님 여전히 바쁘죠?
<razGon_OpQ> 헛... 갑자기 많아졌네요..ㅎㅎ
<jason-jang> 최근 안보여서, 바쁘신가? 하고 생각만 했습니다. 적응 잘 되고 있죠?
<diboi> jason-jang, 네 정규 직원으로 바뀌어서 시급이 아주아주 조금 올랐습니다. 8시간 딱 맞춰 일할 수 있는게 아니라서 무척 고생하십니다
<jason-jang> razGon_OpQ, 역시 오랫만에 인사드립니다.
<diboi> jason-jang, 동네 대학교의 영어 프로그램에서 영어로 읽고 쓰는 법을 배우며 편입을 알아보고 있습니다.
<razGon_OpQ> Jason-jang, 오래간만입니다
<jason-jang> 동네 대학이라면 CC ?
<razGon_OpQ> 헛 ㅉㅉㅃ
<Seony> diboi: 아직 학교 안들어가셨군요...
<jason-jang> 찌찌뽕? ㅋ
<Seony> 거긴 봄학기가 언제 시작이에요?
<razGon_OpQ> 저는 가족만나러갑니다
<diboi> 아니요 도시에 4년제 2년제 하나씩 있는데 4년제입니다. 대한민국에서 못마친 학사 과정을 마저 하고 싶어서 알아보고있습니다. 어떻게 SAT 안 보고 대한민국에서 가져온 credit으로 부빌려고 노력중입니다. 하하
<jason-jang> 아~ 한국은 오늘 완전 봄날 입니다. 창문 열어놔도 춥지가 않아서 환기시키기 딱 좋고...나들이가기도 짱입니다.
<diboi> Seony, 1월 중순에 시작해서 3월 중순에 쉬었다가 5월까지 하는 듯 합니다.
<Seony> 음... 여기랑 똑같네요.
<diboi> 그렇군요
<Seony> 그러면 가을학기를 노리셔야겠군요.
<Seony> 편입에 너무 신경쓰지 마시구요, 그냥 CC에서 시작하세요. 그게 편해요
<Seony> CC에서 실수 좀 해도 4년제 편입하면 성적이 reset 되니까 부담이 없거든요
<jason-jang> 말씀들 나누셔요.  저는 회사 일 좀 보면서 곁눈질 하겠습니다.
<Seony> 넵
<diboi> Seony, CC 가려면 다른 도시로 가야하는데 그럼 네집 살림이 되서 무척 부담스러워요. 하지만 충고를 잘 새겨두겠습니다.
<Seony> 아... 거리가 멀군요..
<diboi> 다른 도시 CC에 입학한 다음 강의만 이 대학교에서 듣는 방법도 있다고 들었습니다
<jason-jang> 헐~ 동네마다 있는 것이 CC 인데...그 곳은 좀 의외군요.
<Seony> 네. 원래 같은 학교 계열이면 어느 CC를 가든 어느 학교를 가든 똑같아요..
<jason-jang> 대도시에는 학과별로 4~5곳 씩 있던데....
<diboi> 도시가 워낙 작아서 그런가봐요 하하 Technical College 뿐입니다.
<jason-jang> 예에 ~ 끄덕끄덕
<Coffee_Instant> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<diboi> Coffee_Instant, 안녕하세요
<jason-jang> 어서오십쇼~ Coffee_Instant 잘 못 보던? 첨 보는 또이름..이십니다.
<Coffee_Instant> ㅎㅎ 가끔와요
<jason-jang> <--- 무식한 넘. ㅋ
<ihavnoth> 서울 날씨 참 좋네요
<GuideBot> snakedoc> 유부남들은 모두 다 베페에..
<Seony> 베페는 뭐에요?
<ihavnoth> 구글에 검색해보니 baby fair가 나오네요
<Seony> 아... 그런 게 있었군요...
<ihavnoth> http://www.befe.co.kr/plus/event/babyfair/ing/view_new.php?numIdx=263&cpage=1
<GuideBot> [Link Title] 1년 365일 베이비페어, BeFe
<ihavnoth> 저도 뭔지 모르겟네요
<ihavnoth> 연구소장님이 사무실에서 자꾸 담배펴서 죽겠네요
<ihavnoth> 욕나오네요
<Seony> 담배 안피우시나보네요
<ihavnoth> 많이 펴요...
<ihavnoth> 전 나가서
<ihavnoth> 사무실에서 피면 눈매워서 집중이안되거든요
<Seony> 아.... 그래도 밖에서 피우시는군요..
<Seony> 저는 끊은지 이제 한 10년 됐는데... 예전에 예비군 훈련 가니까 저만 빼고 다 피우는데 진짜 죽는줄 알았어요...
<Seony> 정말 돌아가시겠더라구요 ㅋ
<ihavnoth> 제가 담배피러 나갈때마다 소장님과 같이 가야겠네요 그래야 실내에서 안피실듯 하네요
<Coffee_Instant> 음
<Coffee_Instant> 서니님
<Seony> 네
<Coffee_Instant> 커피가 이제 맛있어요
<Coffee_Instant> 향기도 적응되서 좋구요
<Seony> 잘됐네요 :)
<Coffee_Instant> ....근디 한줌도 안남았어요 +_+
<Coffee_Instant> .....-__-a
<Seony> 헛... 많이 드셨네요.
<Coffee_Instant> +_+ 포풍흡입하였지요
<Seony> 나중에 저랑 좀 친해지면... 나중에 제가 한국 갈 때 커피 좀 사갖고갈수도.. ㅎㅎ
<Coffee_Instant> ㅁㄴㅇㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹ
<Coffee_Instant> 래ㅏㅈ
<Coffee_Instant> 컥 키보드 왜이래
<Coffee_Instant> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Coffee_Instant> 그거.....오오오오 매력적이네요!
<DarkCircle> ㄹ어가 생각나네요 ㄲㄲㄲㄲ
<DarkCircle> ㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹ (응?)
<Coffee_Instant> 닭써님 반가워요
<Coffee_Instant> 구글뮤직은 역시 좋다!
<Coffee_Instant> 나중에 뵙겠습니다 ㅎ
<Ponics-Beginner> DarkCircle / 닭~! 써클옹~! 3.1절에도 불구하고 열삽질 하는 닭써클옹~!
<Ponics-Beginner> ㅁ
<Seony> 요즘 한국에서는 넷북 하나에 얼마에요?
<DarkCircle> 평균 30~40만원 선 하는거 같아요 (보급형 사양 기준)
<Seony> 음... 아주 비싸진 않군요...
<ihavnoth> 제가 2010년도에 32만원에 사서 아직 쓰고있어요
<ihavnoth> 지금 중고 시장에서 10만원 정도 할꺼에요 아톰이거든요
<Seony> 이번에 인천리눅스동호회 아는 동생이 결혼해서 하와이로 신혼여행 온다길래, 남는 넷북이나 하나 줄까 해서요...
<Seony> 비싸진 않으니 결혼선물로 주긴 좀 그렇군요
<ihavnoth> 보통 축의금를 생각하면 싸구려도 아니죠
<semosi_Home> 자주 와야 늘 낯설텐데 페북에 들락거리다보니 놓치는 것이 많군요
<semosi_Home> 혹 Seony 안녕요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<semosi_Home> 마침 자리에 계셨군요 ^^
<Seony> 마침이라기보단 항상있습니다. ㅎㅎ
<semosi_Home> ㅎㅎ
<semosi_Home> 키노트 같은 애플소프트웨어는 원래 앱스토어에서 사는 건가요?
<Seony> 원래는 패키지로 팔았는데요, 앱스토어가 생기면서 그리로 넘어갔습니다. 이제는 패키지로는 안나와요
<semosi_Home> 박스 패캐지나 USB 상태로 팔지도 않고요?
<Seony> 네. 박스 패키지는 안나와요
<Seony> 대신 가격이 엄청 저렴하죠
<semosi_Home> 그런것 같아요 키노트가 3만원이 채 안되는것 같더라구요
<ndsin> 소프트웨어의 경우 박스 패키지의 매력은 많이 없어진거 같아요
<Seony> $19.99입니다.
<semosi_Home> 네 그렇더라구요
<Seony> 미국 물가 기준으로, 두 사람 밥값 혹은 담배 3값 정도 되는 가격입니다.
<semosi_Home> 참 저번에 아이맥을 구입하려다 그냥 아직 초보라 맥북프로 13인치로 구했거던요
<Seony> 드디어 구매하셨군요 :)
<semosi_Home> 네
<semosi_Home> 저는 하고자 하는 것은 시간이 좀 걸리더라도
<semosi_Home> 해 보는 쪽으로 늘 살고 있습니다...^^
<semosi_Home> ㅋㅋㅋ
<semosi_Home> 13인치는 해상도가 좀 낮춰어 진것 같더라구요
<semosi_Home> 맥이 가지는 생동감을 느끼기에는 좀 아쉬운 점이 있더라구요
<Seony> 화면이 원체 작으니... 그래서 데탑이 좀 더 낫습니다. 어차피 가격대가 같은데 성능이 더 낫거든요
<semosi_Home> 그렇긴 하죠..저도 그 점이 좋긴 하더라구요
<semosi_Home> 맥을 클수록 효과가 좋더라구요
<semosi_Home> 맥은..
<Seony> 뭐든 화면이 클수록 편하긴 하죠. :)
<semosi_Home> 음 그런가요..
<semosi_Home> 그렇지만 아직 솔라리스를 버린것은 아니고요
<Seony> 개인적인 의견이지만, 맥은 아무래도 이것저것 평소에 띄워놓는 프로그램이 많아서 아마 더더욱 그렇게 느끼는 것일 수도 있스니다...
<Seony> 윈도우나 리눅스 유저가 잘 안쓰는 캘린더 프로그램조차도 맥에서는 아주아주 잘쓰이니깐요.
<semosi_Home> 여러 운영체제중에 가장 쉽게 접하기 힘들어서 일단은 맥을 구매했죠
<semosi_Home> 네 편의성 문제에서는 앞서는 것 같아요..
<semosi_Home> 그래서 어쩜 자주 귀찮게 해 드릴것 같네요..
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 괜찮습니다 :)
<semosi_Home> 맥은 제가 정말 아는것이 없어서
<ihavnoth> 어제 축구 전반전 끝나고 보드 나왔는데 이제 살았네요...
<semosi_Home> 참 아이러니 한것은 맥에 첨 반한것은 맥에서 운영되는 스몰토크를 본 뒤였는데
<ihavnoth> 내일 데모인데 이제 콘솔만 살았다는...
<semosi_Home> 지금 스몰토크가 가장 잘 돌아가는 체제는 윈도우 이군요..
<semosi_Home> 다른분들 보니 솔라리스를 서버로 많이 사용하던데 괜찮은가봐요?
<Seony> 개인용 홈서버로는 비추합니다. ㅎㅎ 제 경험이에요
<semosi_Home> 아 개인용이 아니고
<semosi_Home> 전문 데이타 업체이더라구요
<Seony> 음... 부팅해서 안정적으로 서비스 제공하고 딱히 건드리지 않는다면 아주 좋죠.
<ndsin> 금융권이나 큰 기업쪽에서는 솔라리스 거의 안씁니다
<semosi_Home> 그럼 많이 알려진 centos인가요?
<Seony> 금융권은 IBM 많이 쓰는 거 같더라구요.
<Seony> 예전에 제가 다니던 곳은 SCO UNIX를 아직도 쓰고있었어요 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 네 IBM AIX 아니면 HPUX 많이 쓰더군요
<semosi_Home> 아 그렇군요.혹 서버 업그레이드 비용이 비싸서 그런것은 아니고요?
<semosi_Home> 아님 엄두가 안나던가
<Seony> 금융장비 쪽이 AIX나 HP/UX 쪽으로 나오는 게 많다는 얘길 들었어요
<ndsin> 솔라리스를 쓰는 이유라면 아마 가격때문일듯 싶네요
<semosi_Home> 음 그렇군ㅇ
<semosi_Home> 그렇군요..
<semosi_Home> 서버라는 것이 별 필요 없을것 같더니 왠지 요즘은 한개 있었으면 하더라구요
<semosi_Home> 개인들도 자신의 자료를 어디서나 접근가능하고
<semosi_Home> 그리고 필요한 데이타는 수집도 해 주고 하면 말이죠
<Seony> 저도 이번에 홈서버를 우분투로 갈아엎었는데 편하고 좋네요...
<semosi_Home> 아 그랬나요?
<semosi_Home> 하드웨어는 맥미니로?
<Seony> 제 맥에서 crontab으로 시간 예약해놓고 하루에 한 번씩 백업도 하게 만들어서 쓰는데 마음 편합니다. ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 비대칭 인터넷이라 외부로 데이터 보내기는 좀 버겹네요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 아뇨. 남는 노트북이 하나 있어서요.
<Seony> 맥미니는 팔아서 SSD 샀어요 ㅎㅎ
<semosi_Home> 서버로 노트북이 가능한가요?
<Seony> 전화기로도 서버가 가능한 시대잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 가정집에서는 오히려 노트북이 조용하고 전기 적게 먹어서 좋은것같아요 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 가격대가 안나오나?;
<ndsin> 남는 노트북;
<semosi_Home> 그래도 장시간 운영에는 여러가지 불합리 하지 않나요?
<Seony> ndsin: 네. 그게 제가 놋북으로 서버 돌리는 이유죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 장시간 운영할수록 전기세가 적게 나와서 좋아요
<Seony> 더군다나 정전시 위력을 발휘하죠
<ndsin> 소음도 적구요 ㅎㅎ
<semosi_Home> 아 그렇군요
<Seony> 전기가 나가도 놋북이라서 안전하죠...
<semosi_Home> 그런 점이 또 색다른 관점이네요
<semosi_Home> 저는 서버는 큰 캐비넷만 생각했는데..ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 요즘 트렌드(?)에요
<semosi_Home> 그래요?
<ndsin> 드레이크님은 아이폰으로 서버 돌리시더군요;
<semosi_Home> 패션은 못 따라가도 컴은 한번 노력해 봐야 하는데
<Seony> 또다른 장점이라면, 모니터도 붙어있따는 점이 있겠죠
<semosi_Home> 그렇군요 일체형이네요
<Seony> 모니터+본체+UPC 일체형이죠
<Seony> 저전력이고..
<semosi_Home> 음 아마 그것은 늘 한가지 시각이 아닌 다른시각으로 볼수 있기에 가능한것이겠죠
<semosi_Home> 다른 사람들은 영업사원 검은 가방속의 컴이 노트북인데..ㅎㅎ
<semosi_Home> 커피숍에서 곱게 매니큐어 칠한 손 앞에는 맥에어..
<semosi_Home> 머리 부시시한 컴 작업꾼 앞에는 데스크탑에 모니터 2개.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<semosi_Home> 이런 선입견에서 물건 구매를 하다보면 활용도도 그것에 제한되지 않나 싶어요
<semosi_Home> 서버는 그런측면에서 네트웍에 가장 적합한 시스템이라 아주 구미가 당기네요
<Seony> 집에 남는 컴이 있으면 서버로 쓰기 딱 좋죠
<Seony> 몬스터 한캔 마셔야할 시간이 왔군요... ㅎㅎ
<semosi_Home> 뭐죠?
<semosi_Home> 음료수 인가요?
<Seony> 네. 에너지 드링크에요. 한국에 수입이 안되는....
<Seony> 일반적으로 한 캔을 마시면 4시간 가량 멀쩡할 수 있다는 음료에요.
<semosi_Home> 참 맥을 많이 사용하셨으니 한가지 궁금한게요
<Seony> 네
<semosi_Home> 원래 맥은 2개까지 가능한 운영체제에 한정되어 있는건지?
<semosi_Home> 부트캠프로 여러가지를 설치할 수 있는 건가요?
<Seony> 부트캠프는 윈도우 설치만 허락되어있는 프로그램이에요.
<Seony> 다시 말하자면, 리눅스 등을 설치하려면 편법을 동원해야죠...
<semosi_Home> 음 그렇군요
<semosi_Home> 네 어떻게 가능한거죠?
<Seony> 글쎄요. 전 안해봐서 잘 모르겠습니다. 앞으로도 할 계획이 없구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 차라리 저한테는 VMware 돌리는 게 낫습니다.
<semosi_Home> 그렇군요
<semosi_Home> 저는 윈도우 호스트에서 버박으로 우분투를 회사컴에 돌리고 있는데
<semosi_Home> 왠지 좀 아쉽더라구요
<semosi_Home> 실제 하드웨어가 좀 오래 되어서 그런지
<Seony> 개인차가 있겠습니다만, 저한테는 데탑은 맥, 서버는 리눅스가 딱 좋더라구요.
<semosi_Home> 동작이 슬로비디오로 가는 경우가 있어서..
<semosi_Home> 중간에 노트북이 빠졌어요
<semosi_Home> 휴대용 노트북은 어느쪽인가요?
<Seony> 아... 그런 의미가 아니구요 ㅎㅎ,
<Seony> 개인용은 맥, 서버용은 리눅스라는 의미에요
<semosi_Home> 아.
<semosi_Home> 일단 Seony 님과 함께 할 수 있는 주제거리를 가져서
<semosi_Home> 좋습니다.
<semosi_Home> 저는 2가지가 가장 하고 싶은게
<Seony> :)
<semosi_Home> 내가 필요한 데이타를 공급해 주는 서버와
<semosi_Home> 서버의 데이타를 잘 이용할 수 있는 노트북 입니다.
<Seony> 맥북은 누가 쓰시는 거에요?
<semosi_Home> 서버는 내가 여기저기서 모으는 데이타를 잘 분류해서 저장해 줘야 되죠
<heavenly> 안녕하세요~
<semosi_Home> 맥북은 일단 제가 사용하고요
<Seony> 네 안녕하세요
<semosi_Home> 아이들은 그냥 윈도우 노트북이라 데탑을..
<semosi_Home> 물론 같이 사용도 가능하고요
<heavenly> Seony: 또 뵙네요..^^ 저번에, ftp 백업때문에 찾아왔던 사람이에요.ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아 네 :)
<Seony> semosi_Home: 사실상 "분류"라는 작업은 사람이 직접 해야하는 작업인데요,
<semosi_Home> 그렇죠..
<Seony> 맥을 쓰시고, 서류가 많으시다면 그 "분류"를 자동으로 해주는 개념의 프로그램이 있습니다.
<semosi_Home> 아 그런가요?
<Seony> DevonThink라는 나름 희대의 걸작이 있어요.
<semosi_Home> 뭐죠?
<semosi_Home> 저번에 한번 보여주신것 같기도 하고
<Seony> 맥 유저들 사이에서는 극찬을 받는 프로그램 중 하나입니다. 문서파일 많으시면 없어서는 안될 프로그램이에요
<semosi_Home> 일단 잠시 메모를..
<heavenly> 으음. 서니니 말씀을 들으니 갑자기 또 막 맥을 써보고 싶어지네요...ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 심지어는 그거 쓸려고 맥 산다는 얘길 할 정도의 프로그램이에요.
<heavenly> (  -  -) 맥으로 눈을 돌려볼까.....
<Seony> <- 맥빠입니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 하지만 맥 사시라고 별로 추천은 안해드립니다. 좋은 건 저만 쓰고싶거든요 ㅋㅋ
<heavenly> 나같은 사람이 또 계시다니....=_=
<heavenly> 질문여 ( - -)/~  : 그거'한글'문서도 분류가 되나요~~?
<semosi_Home> 잠시 빠져 나가야 하는군요..기다려 주세요
<Seony> 그게 분류라는 게, 문서를 검색해서 나오는 단어들을 데이터베이스화하고 거기서 자주 검색되는 단어를 토대로 분류를 하는거라서 한글이든 영어든 상관없어요
<semosi_Home> 참 Seony 맥에서 여기로 들어오려면 어떻게 해야 되요?
<Seony> semosi_Home: 우분투 포럼 사이트에 있는 대화방 입장을 이용하시거나요,
<Seony> IRC 클라이언트를 쓰시면 됩니다.
<Seony> Xchat이 맥용으로도 있어요
<semosi_Home> 아 그렇군요
<semosi_Home> 네 잠시 뒤에 뵈요
<heavenly> SEONY: 아,, 제가 말한건 hwp 를 지칭하는거였어요..ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 넵
<Seony> 아... 데본에서 읽을 수 있는 파일들만 가능해요
<heavenly> 피진에서 irc 되나요..?
<Seony> 될껄요
<heavenly> 여기 계정이....ㅡㅡa
<Seony> 주소는 irc.freenode.net이구요, 채널은 #ubuntu-ko 입니다.
<Seony> 오잉... 위치가 브라질...
<Heavenly1> ¾Æ..
<Heavenly1> 됬네요.^^
<Heavenly1> À¸À½..? Á¦²¨ ±Û¾¾  Ȥ½Ã ±úÁöÁø ¾ÊÁö¿ä..?
<Seony> Heavenly1, 인코딩 바꾸셔야해요. UTF-8로 바꾸세요.
<Heavenly1> 안깨지나?
<Heavenly1> 됬네요..^^
<Seony> 네
<Heavenly1> 아..맥, 선망의 대상...
<Heavenly1> 표범... 사자....
<Heavenly1> ㅎㅎ
<Heavenly1> 데본에서 읽히는것만 된다고 말씀하셨나요..?
<Seony> 네
<Heavenly1> 아쉽네요...ㅠ.ㅠ 대부분의 자료들이 한글파일이거든요.
<Seony> 그걸 PDF로 변환하신다음 넣으면 됩니다.
<Heavenly1> 헛헛.... 그런방법이..ㅎㅎㅎ
<Heavenly1> 데이타들이 갑자기 커지진 않을까요..? 그런데, 그거 편집은 못하지 않나요..?
<Seony> 네. 편집은 못하죠...
<Seony> 그래서 표준 문서포맷을 이용하는 게 좋긴하죠...
<Heavenly1> 표준 문서 포멧이 무얼 말슴하시는건지..ㅡㅡa
<Seony> http://www.google.co.kr/search?hl=ko&newwindow=1&q=표준+문서+포맷&oq=표준+문서+포맷&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=3&gs_upl=2921568l2924307l0l2924421l18l13l1l0l0l3l260l1563l0.7.2l9l0&gs_l=serp.3...2921568l2924307l0l2924421l18l13l1l0l0l3l260l1563l0j7j2l9l0
<Heavenly1> 말씀만 여쭈면 링크가 막 나와요..^^;;
<Seony> 질문하시기 전에 검색을 해보시라는 의도입니다.
<Heavenly1> ^^;;;;; 쿨럭....
<Heavenly1> 안녕하세요~
<semosi_HOme> Seony:  왔어요
<semosi_HOme> 안녕하세요 ^^
<Seony> 넵 :)
<semosi_HOme> 일단은 커뮤니티를 통해서 들어왔네요
<semosi_HOme> 조금전에 추천한 프로그램은 유료이네요
<Seony> 데본이요?
<semosi_HOme> 제법 비싼것 같던데 그 가치가 아주 좋은가 봐요?
<semosi_HOme> 네 데본
<Seony> 네. 근데 그 정도 가치는 하고도 남는다는 게 일반적인 평입니다.
<Seony> 위대한 앱이에요 ㅎㅎ
<semosi_HOme> 그렇군요
<semosi_HOme> 음 인터넷 검색 말고 그냥 추천해 주신다면 다른것 한개만 더 부탁드릴수 있을가요?
<Seony> 어떤걸요?
<semosi_HOme> 그렇죠 주제가 있어야 겠네요
<semosi_HOme> 음.....
<semosi_HOme> 메모장 종류요..
<semosi_HOme> 실은 이것은 아닌데 딱히 뭐라 말해야 될지 모르겠네요
<Seony> 저는 내장된 스티커 프로그램을 많이 이용하는 편입니다. 제가 쓰는 방식을 스크린샷으로 보여드릴께요.
<semosi_HOme> 머리속에 생각나는 것을 그냥 막 태그를 붙여놓아 저장하면
<semosi_HOme> 나중에 잘 모아서 보여주는 프로그램을 말한는 것인데 말입니다.
<Seony> http://seowonjung.com/screenshots/ScreenShot2012-03-01at1.18.55AM.png
<Seony> 아... 그런 프로그램이라면 데본씽크 패키지에 아마 있을텐데요..
<Seony> 스크린샷 상단에 보시면 메모장을 접은 형태로 쭉 나열되어있죠..
<semosi_HOme> 그럼 데본이 모든것을 해결해 줄 수 있겠네요.
<Seony> 저는 저런식으로 메모장을 접었다폈다하면서 쓰는 편입니다..
<semosi_HOme> 저 스티커는 별도 설치없이 내장된 프로그램이라는 거네요
<semosi_HOme> 일단 간략하고 접근하기 편하겠네요
<Seony> 네. 사견이지만, 맥은 내장된 프로그램들의 퀄러티가 좋아서 무엇하나 버릴 게 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 특히 그래프 그려주는 프로그램은 정말 간단하면서도 편하죠. 최고에요
<semosi_HOme> 음 그점이 무척 많은 생각을 하게 만드네요
<semosi_HOme> 차라리 맥에 익숙해 지는 시간을 더 갖도록 해야 겠군요
<Seony> 이것저것 응용프로그램 폴더 안에 있는거 하나씩 다 눌러보세요
<semosi_HOme> 네 알겠습니다.
<semosi_HOme> 원래 호기심 많은 학생이 귀찮게 하는 것 아시죠.
<semosi_HOme> ㅎㅎ 잘 부탁드려요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵.
<semosi_HOme> 선뜻 받아 주셔서 기분 좋습니다.
<Seony> 원래 "공통의 관심사"라는 게 사람을 엮어주잖아요 :)
<Heavenly1> 해킨이나 할까......(  _ _)
<semosi_HOme> 음 그럴지도 모르겠네요
<semosi_HOme> 일단 새로운 세계를 한번 맛보는 것은 흥분이 있네요
<semosi_HOme> Seony: 오늘은 좀 바쁜것 같으니 이쯤에서 그만 할까요/
<Seony> 넵. 언제든지 또 말씀주세요
<semosi_HOme> 그럼 나름대로 좀 찾아보고 이야기 나눌게요
<ihavnoth> 출근해서 36시간째 사무실에 있는데 24시간 더 하다 가라네요...
<Heavenly1> 고생하시네요...
<ihavnoth> 가슴이 아파와요...
<Heavenly1> 무슨 작업 중이신거죠..?
<ihavnoth> 보드 bring up이랑 touch 작업이에요
<Heavenly1> 잠은 어떻게 주무세요..?
<ihavnoth> 아침에 의자에서 4시간 잤어요
<Heavenly1> 혹시 결혼 하셨나요..?
<ihavnoth> 아직 못했어요...
<Heavenly1> ㅠ.ㅠ 박카스의 은총이 깃들길...!
<ihavnoth> usb 맛이갔네요 휴
<ihavnoth> usb  포트 맛가면 리부팅해야하는게 너무 귀찮아요
<Heavenly1> ㅠ.ㅠ
<ihavnoth> usb reset 기능이 있으면 좋겠어요
<Heavenly1> 서버에서 말씀이시죠..?
<ihavnoth> 아뇨 제 노트북이에요
<Heavenly1> OS..?
<Heavenly1> OS가..어찌되세요..?
<ihavnoth> USB 장치를 많이 쓰다보면 가끔 포트가 죽는 경우가 있거든요(포트가 죽은건지 잘 모르겠지만 특정 device가 안잡히거든요)
<ihavnoth> 우분투 11.10인데 그 전 버전부터 쭉 그랬어요
<Heavenly1> 전 가끔씩 윈도우에서 그러던데
<ihavnoth> 네 USB 핫플러그때문에 그런지 좀 약해보이더라고요
<Heavenly1> 방금 전 녹음작업하다가 한 트랙을 잘못건들여서 녹음한게 날라가갔어요.
<ihavnoth> 전 리부팅하고 오겠습니다.
<Heavenly1> ㅎㅎ
<Heavenly1> 전 재녹음....ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> (__) 안녕하세효오
<Heavenly1> 엇, 안녕하세요.
<Heavenly1> 엇,
<Heavenly1> 타이밍 놓치는게 예술이네..
<DarkCircle> 드레이콩 안보이시네 ...
<DarkCircle> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=21135
<GuideBot> [Link Title] 글타래 보기 - 집에서 간단히 할수있는 재택알바 추천드려요~ - 우분투 한국 커뮤니티 •
<DarkCircle> 광고 올라왔느넫 .
<Heavenly> 요즘 간간히 우분투가 다운이 되버리네요;...ㅡㅡa
<Heavenly> 다들 퇴근하셨나요...??
<ihavnoth> 전 아직 달리고 있어요
<user_kobunto> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> hello
<ihavnoth> 포럼 사이트가 안들어가지네요
<ihavnoth> 되는군요
<ihavnoth> 드뎌 퇴근을...
<cobuntu> 코분투 개발자가
<cobuntu> 누구요
<cobuntu> 히히히히
<cobuntu> 존경함다
<cobuntu> 근데 프로그램들이 다영어로 나오네옄ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cobuntu> 우분투 한국판으로 깔앗을때는
<cobuntu> 한국어인데
<cobuntu> 허허허허컿컼ㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2012-03-02
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<readytoact1> (__)
<Seony> Hi
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> Seony: 퀵실버 모듈이 엄청나게 많네요
<Seony> 네. 근데 저는 하나도 안써요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 게다가 이거 오픈소스였군요
<yemharc> 전 기능보고 당연히 유료겠거니 했는데 (...)
<yemharc> Seony: 혹시 맥포트 캐쉬 어디 쌓이는지 아세요?
<yemharc> avr-gcc관련 설치했더니 용량이 몇gb씩 날아가네요...
<Seony> 맥포트라면... /opt 아래잖아요
<yemharc> 캐쉬도 전부 거기에 들어가있나요?
<yemharc> clean으로 안 날아거서요
<uni4dfx> Hello, I have a question. Does anyone know this korean video codec called SMV2. I am trying to use it on Linux and have been having some trouble.
<Seony> 음.. 거기있지 않을까요?
<yemharc> (좀 무리하더라도 128로 살걸 그랬나봐요)
<Seony> SMV2는 처음 보는 codec인데... 구글링 해볼까요
<uni4dfx> http://codec.alshow.co.kr/page/en/smv1-2.htm
<yemharc> 동영상 변환용 코덱 DideoNET SMV2
<Seony> uni4dfx: GOM player 한 번 써보세요.
<uni4dfx> Seony but what about on Linux?
<Seony> 아... Linux구나..
<yemharc> uni4dfx: maybe... THIS? http://goo.gl/47A0N
<uni4dfx> yemharc that's a multicast networking protocol, not a video codec :D
<Seony> yemharc: MacPort는 캐시가 따로 없는 거 같은데요.
<uni4dfx> 마이크로 때문 에 ....아우
<yemharc> uni4dfx: mplayer -vc help
<yemharc> uni4dfx: mplayer working it  ::: http://pastebin.com/bDe9TpFy
<uni4dfx> 이미 써봤 는데  ...멈추둔데여
<uni4dfx> VirtualBox에세도 안되여
<yemharc> 읭...
<yemharc> mplayer로 돌리는데 멈춰버린건가요
<yemharc> 어라...
<yemharc> 제 맥북 SSD 사용자 교체 가능하네요...
<yemharc> 되려 램이 안되고...
<uni4dfx> 멈췄어여 !
<uni4dfx> 한국사아트 쓰려면 리눅스는 좀 힘드네여 ... 한국사이티는 다 윈도우에세만 잘되고.....
<uni4dfx> Got it working by installing EBSPlayer from wine lol... that was the last thing i believed would work :D
<letmeln> cpu 명령어 싸이클중 indirect cycle 에 컴퓨터는 어떤일을 하고 있는것 인가요?????
<letmeln> 혹시 아시는분 계신가여 ? ㅠ
<yemharc>   letmeln 간접사이클이 도는 동안 필요한 공간을 MBR에 만들어요
<yemharc> letmeln: http://goo.gl/qGxST 참고하세요
<letmeln> 넵 !~ 감사합니다 ㅎ
<Seony> 이틀 연속으로 몬스터+레드불만 마셔대니까 후폭풍이 두렵네요
<yemharc> ........
<Seony> 레드불은 한국에도 팔죠?
<Seony> 제 와이프왈, 한국 TV에서 할아버지가 레드불 마시고 늦둥이 하나 봤다는 광고가 나온다던데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제가 얘기들은 한 가지 일화를 얘기해드리자면,
<Seony> 레드불은 미국에서도 가격이 좀 나가니까 자주 못마시는데, 몬스터는 가격이 싸서 많이 먹거든요...
<Seony> 특히 피곤하고 자시고 그런걸 떠나서 맛있어서 (박카스맛) 먹는 애들도 많은데요...
<Seony> 저희 사무실에 일하는 직원이 직접 들은 얘기라는데, 어떤 여자가 휠체어 타고다니면서 몬스터를 마시고있는 자기한테 와서, 그거 너무 많이 마시지 말라고..
<Seony> 너무 많이 마시면 자기처럼 된다고... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그게 참...
<yemharc> 레드불은 좀 너무 잔인한 음료에요...
<yemharc> 보통 개념적으로 "니놈의 피로를 풀어주마"인데 그건 "니가 피곤하건 말건 잠만 안 오게 해주마" 같은 녀석인지라...
<Seony> 사실 그게 타우린+카페인 범벅이거든요.
<Seony> 그래서 마실 때는 괜찮은데, 약효가 떨어지면 그간 누적된 피로가 한 방에 쏟아지기 때문에,
<Seony> 후폭풍이 장난 아니거든요..
<ihavnoth> http://www.airbusan.com
<ihavnoth> 홈페이지가 안뜨는군요
<razGon_Xch> 리하이요.ㅎ
<Seony> Hi
<razGon_Xch> 후... 여기 비오는데.. 힘드네요...
<razGon_Xch> 몸이 잠이 온다는...ㅠ.ㅠ
<Seony> 비가 온다는 얘기는 날씨가 많이 따뜻해졌다는 얘기네요..
<razGon_Xch> 라면먹고 자야 하는데. 회식날이라...ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 예
<razGon_Xch> 오늘 최고 기온 14도
<Seony> 그 정도면 많이 따뜻해진거군요
<razGon_Xch> 3월 초에 그정도면 정말 좋아 진거요.
<razGon_Xch> 하긴 여기는 광주니 서울하고 몇도차이나지요.
<Seony> 한국에 살 때는 추운날씨를 좋아했거든요. 몸에 열이 많아서 더위는 진짜 싫어했는데...
<Seony> 이제 더운 곳에 살다보니 추운 상상을 하면 싫어지네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 저도 약간 추운 날씨가 좋은데요. 솔직히 저는 시원한 날씨가 좋아요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 한 일주일간 불안들어오는 방에서 자취 했더니...ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 그뒤로는 따뜻한 곳을 찾습니다. ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 저는 땀이 너무 많아서 더위도 싫어합니다.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 서늘한 곳..ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저두요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> ATI 계열의 비디오 카드 드라이버 어디서 찾나요? AMD에서 찾으려니 없구. 라데온에서 찾자니 APU라서 애매합니다.
<Seony> aptitude로 검색하면 없나요?
<razGon_Xch> 그걸루 받으면 이상한게 다운로드 받아서 이상해서 직접 다운받았습니다.
<yemharc> dma
<razGon_Xch> deb패키지 받아서요. 근데..없어졌습니다.
<Seony> 음... 저는 리눅스는 서버로만 쓰니...
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Xch> 음........
<yemharc> 뭐가 안되시나요
<razGon_Xch> 일단은 aptitude로 받아야 겠군요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> AMD E-350의 그래픽드라이버 설치하려고 하는데 없어서요.
<razGon_Xch> 홈피 찾아서 deb패키지로 찾으려니 없어서 그냥 패키지 관리자로 설치해야 겠습니다.ㅎ
<yemharc> 64비트요?
<razGon_Xch> 옙
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/bHZD 요긴 AMD공식사이트
<razGon_Xch> 역시!!
<razGon_Xch> 대단하십니다. 이거 찾았는데요...ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/gRB6 여기가 xorg-edger라고 그 관련 드라이버 패키징 하는 애들이에요
<yemharc> ppa고요
<yemharc> 인텔 드라이버, nvidia, amd 다 취급하고
<yemharc> 오픈소스 드라이버도 패키징 합니다
<razGon_Xch> AMD는 공식패키지가 좀 떨어지죠?
<yemharc> 현재 12.04 베타판까지 릴리즈 되어 있구요
<yemharc> 비슷해요
<yemharc> 요샌 많이 나아져서...
<yemharc> 음... PPA 설치하실 때에는 fglrx로 검색해서 설치하시면 됩니다. (AMD제품)
<yemharc> 만약에 그래픽 관련 문제(깨짐 등등)가 발생하면 터미널로 들어가셔서 fglrx 관련 패키지를 모두 삭제하신 다음 다시 부팅하면 일단 정상출력 됩니다.
<yemharc> 그리고 edgers 팀이 오타로 악명이 높은데
<yemharc> 가끔 패키지 설치에 실패했다고 할 때에 에러 메세지 끝부분을 보시면 설치 스크립트 (주로 파이선) 오타인 경우가 많아요
<yemharc> 그거만 수정하면 정상 설치됩니다.
<razGon_Xch> yemharc, 예 일단은 서버그래픽카드에 설치해야 겠습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 아웅... 까먹었네요.
<razGon_Xch> .run파일 실행 어떻게 시키죠?
<Seony> sh ./....run
<razGon_Xch> !!
<razGon_Xch> 감사합니다!!^^
<Seony> 아파 앞에 sudo 붙이셔야할 거에요
<razGon_Xch> 아무일도 안일어나네요.
<razGon_Xch> 그다음에 install 하면 되나요?^^;;
<razGon_Xch> 아웅.. 다 까먹당....ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> razGon_Xch: http://goo.gl/iqi2a 참고하세요
<razGon_Xch> 아.. 잘못 오타 친거네요.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 감사합니다.
<razGon_Xch> 팀뷰어? 맞죠?
<yemharc> ?
<razGon_Xch> 앗.. 벌써 집에 갈시간.. 근데 오늘은 회식있네요.
<razGon_Xch> 회식하러 갑니다.
<razGon_Xch> 있다뵈요.ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 신경 안쓰고 있으면 어느샌가 가이드봇이 하늘에서 지켜보고계셔 ㄱ- ...
<ihavnoth> 너무 졸리네요
<yemharc_> 음
<yemharc> 이 좋은 주말에 난 왜 야근이지...
<ihavnoth> 저도...
<yemharc> 컴을 새로 바꿔줘서 세팅하고 있는데
<ihavnoth> https://video.linux.com/videos/towards-a-standard-audio-hal-for-android
<ihavnoth> 요거 보고 있어요
<GuideBot> [Link Title] Towards a Standard Audio HAL for Android | The Linux Foundation Video Site
<yemharc> 윈도으는 쓰면 쓸수록 불편하네요...
<Ponics-Beginner> yemharc / 밀옹~!
<yemharc> Ponics-Beginner: 안녕하세요
<Ponics-Beginner> yemharc / 3월에 있을 세미나에는 밀옹이 꼭참석하여 자리를 거시기 해 주삼!
<yemharc> 아마 올 중순까지는 참여 힘들지 싶네요
<Lee_> 계시나요
<Lee_> 여기서 질문해도 되나요;;
<Lee_> 아 게시판이 있구나;; 게시판에 질문남겨야겠네요
<jason-jang> Do Not Disturb? 서니!
<ihavnoth> https://video.linux.com/videos/using-openocd-jtag-in-android-kernel-debugging
<GuideBot> [Link Title] Using OpenOCD JTAG in Android Kernel Debugging | The Linux Foundation Video Site
<ihavnoth> 리눅스 컨퍼런스 영사아보다보니 허태준씨도 발표를 했었네요
<ihavnoth> https://video.linux.com/videos/lkml-survival-guide-for-repressed-asian-geeks
<GuideBot> [Link Title] LKML Survival Guide (For Repressed Asian Geeks) | The Linux Foundation Video Site
<Seony> 영상이 어디에 올라와있어요?
<ihavnoth> 부럽네요
<Seony> 오... 그렇군요
<ihavnoth> kldp 세미나 참석해서 한번 봤었는데 그땐 sata쪽 커미터 였거든요
<Seony> 처음에 나오는 사람은 누구에요?
<ihavnoth> 지금은 메인터너라고 하더라고요
<ihavnoth> 처음에 다른 사람이 나오나요?
<Seony> 안경끼고 머리 곱슬인 남자 나오는데요
<ihavnoth> 얼굴이 기억이 잘 안나긴하는데 저분아니에요?
<Seony> 아... 전 얼굴을 잘 몰라서 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 한국분이에요?
<ihavnoth> 네
<ihavnoth> cgroup, percpu allocator, workqueue 메인테이너로 활동하고 있다네요
<ihavnoth> 2년만에...
<Seony> 한국에서 활동하시는 분이 아닌가보군요
<ihavnoth> 한국에서활동하셨는데 지금은 모르겠네요
<ihavnoth> 지금도 한국일꺼같은데요...
<Seony> 오... 그렇군요...
<ihavnoth> http://googledevkr.blogspot.com/2012/02/blog-post_24.html
<GuideBot> [Link Title] Google Developers Korea 블로그: 구글 오픈소스 라운드테이블 행사에 개발자 여러분들을 초대합니다~!
<Seony> 영어가 유창하긴 한데, 왠지 한국말을 할 것 같은 억양이라.. ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 최근 한국행사에도 패널로 참석하신거보니
<ihavnoth> 전 뭐했나 쉽네요...
<ihavnoth> 커널 메인터너는 넘사벽(이 단어 아실려나요?)처럼 느껴지는군요
<Seony> 넘사벽은 알아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 한국 인터넷 웹서핑을 하도많이 해서..
<ihavnoth> ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> video.linux.com 몇개 다운 받아서 갤탭으로 출퇴근할때 보고 댕겨요
<ihavnoth> 영어가 짧아서 대부분 무슨 말인지 모르지만요...
<Seony> 근데 소리가 선명하지 않아서, 저도 잘 못알아듣겠네요. 이어폰으로 들어야지..
<ihavnoth> 미국에서하는 리눅스 컨퍼런스 보통 무료인가요?
<Seony> 음... 글쎄요. 관심이 없어서... 보통 무료일 것 같은데요...
<ihavnoth> http://www.yoctoproject.org/about 요즘에 이런게 유행하나보군요
<GuideBot> [Link Title] About the Yocto Project | Yocto Project
<ihavnoth> 오늘 처음 봤어요
<Seony> 모바일 쪽 같네요
<ihavnoth> 12.04 beta 1 나왔다고 기사떴군요
<ihavnoth> Seony:  혹시 뉴스서버 사용하시는거 있나요?
<Seony> 뉴스서버라면 뭘 말씀하시는 거에요?
<ihavnoth> news.bora.net 같은거요 유즈넷
<Seony> 아... 유즈넷... 아뇨 안써요. 뉴스는 그냥 뉴스 사이트 가서 읽고나오는 편이라서요...
<ihavnoth> 네
<Seony> 아.. 요즈 휘발유값이 안떨어지는군요..
<Seony> 한국은 기름값 진짜 비싸더라구요..
<ihavnoth> 전 차가 없어서...
<Seony> 사실 대중교통이 편하긴 해요. 저도 한국에서 차가 있긴 있었지만 안타고 다녔어요..
<Seony> DarkCircle: 계시면 응답 좀 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2012-03-03
<DarkCircle> Seony / 부르셨나이까 (_ _ ) 너브죽
<Seony> 넵. 쿼리로..
 * DarkCircle GuideBot !도움
<hwan> wj
<hwan> 저
<hwan> 여기우분투하시는분들이죠?
<hwan> 저기우분투로vpn설정하는법좀알려주세요
<hwan>  음다들바쁘신가
<Ponics-Beginner> ㅁ
<Ponics-Beginner> ㅁ
<Ponics_beginner> ㅁ
#ubuntu-ko 2012-03-04
<licu83> 안녕하세요
<kbc_> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 구글 요새 안드로이드 개발환경 너무 신경 안써주네요...
<readytoact> 구글 크롬도 신경안쓰나봐요
<readytoact> 불안불안
<yemharc> 진짜 점점 정떨어지게 하네...
<yemharc> 안그래도 이클립스 기능도 약해서 개발하면 귀찮은게 한두개도 아닌데...
<Ponics_beginner> yemharc / 밀옹~!
<Ponics_beginner> yemharc / 요즘 몸상태가 매우 메롱 스럽삼...
<yemharc> Ponics_beginner: 건강 챙기세요
<yemharc> 몸 나빠지는거 진짜 한순간이에요
<Ponics_beginner> yemharc / 이미 나빠지고 있는듯....
<kbc_>  우분투 처음 사용자입니다. 터미널이란걸 어떻게 여는건가요?
<yemharc> ctrl + alt + T
<kbc_> 감사합니다
<Ponics_beginner> ㅁ
<kbc_> phpMyAdmin - Error Cannot start session without error, please check errors given in you PHP and/or webserver log file and configure your PHP installation properly. 오류가 뜹니다. 구글링 해보고 있는데 권한이 없다는거 같은데 해결방법 아시는분 있나요?
<readytoact1> kbc_: 브라우저 캐시를 삭제하고 다시 해보셨나요? 혹시..
<kbc_> readytoact1 성공했네요 php.ini에서 session.autorestart 를 1로 했더니 제대로 되는군요 감샇바니다
<kbc_> 오타;; 감사합니다
<ihavnoth> 포럼 페이지가 안뜨네요
<oming> 훅
<oming> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> 아톰 N280에 11.10깔았는데 잘돌아가네요
<oming> 다들 주무시나...
<ihavnoth> 전 이제 일어났어요
<oming> ... 헣
<ihavnoth> 아톰이라고 무시했는데
<ihavnoth> 빠르네요
<oming> 부랍디..
<oming> 나두 노트북...
<ihavnoth> ... 10년도에 30만원 주고 산거에요 넷북..
<ihavnoth> 중고로는 지금 한 10만원 안할꺼에요
<oming> 나두나두... 사고싶구느...
<ihavnoth> 크기가 작아서 책상위에 모니터랑 무선키보드/마우스만있으며되네요
<ihavnoth> 넷북 본체는 마우스패드로...
<oming> ㅋㅋㅌ
<DarkCircle> 포럼 서버를 내린거 같네요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-02-25
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^ 새로운 한주의 시작이네요
<samahui> 행복한 일 가득한 한 주 되세요 ^^
<JSTae76> samahui, 네^^
<razGon_web_> 리하이요
<razGon_web_> 봄이 옵니다. 이번주 따뜻하게 보내세요.
<JSTae76> 오늘 아얄씨 채널이 왜 이렇게 훈훈하죠ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> razGon_web_: JSTae76 낼름~
<ahoops_> 아 커피마시러 나왔는데~ 아침부터 짱개들의 습격으로~ 아주 시끄럽군요~
<JSTae76> ahoops_, 만지작~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> Seony, Hi
<Seony> 일요일이라 하루종일 티비&영화만 ㅋ
<JSTae76> Seony,  안녕하세요
<autowiz2012> 저도 하이~~
<JSTae76> Seony, ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 저 오늘 생일이에요!
<Seony> 오오 생일축하해
<JSTae76> Seony, 감사합니다ㅎ
<Seony> 줄게 없네 ㅋ
<JSTae76> Seony, 하와이 커피가 먹고싶..
<JSTae76> 농담입니다 ㅋ
<autowiz2012> 생일축하 irc 메시지 한줄이면 됀거지요...
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 제가 Seony님을 뵌지도 어연.. 3년정도됬네요
<Seony> JSTae76: ㅇㅇ 하지만 너가 모르는 사실 하나는, 난 여기 오래 계신 분들 대부분 다 실제로 봤지 ㅋ
<JSTae76> Seony, 오..진짜요?
<JSTae76> 저도 언젠간 Seony님을 뵙어야지하고있는데
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 나가봐야해서 모바일로 넘어가겠습니다 (꾸벅)
<JSTae76dev_m> 짠
<Seony> 가끔 초등학교나 중학교 때로 돌아가고 싶은 생각이 드는데...
<Seony> 그런 기회가 온다면... 쓰러져 죽기 전까지 공부만 해야지 ㅋ
<JSTae76dev_m> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web_> 질문있는데요. i7_아이비브릿지의 그래픽코어인 HD4000정도면 어느정도 퍼포먼스 가능한가요?
<dummy_bot> Intel HD 4000 Ivy Bridge Graphics On Linux http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel_hd4000_ivybridge&num=1
<samahui_lab> 쉽게 생각해서 확실히 기존 내장그래픽보다는 좋은 성능입니다. 캐주얼게임이나 동영상보기에서는 그다지 부족함이 없죠
<samahui_lab> 하지만 최신 게임등을 좋은 환경에서 돌리기에는 아직 부족하죠
<samahui_lab> 그래도 확실히 3000보다는 났더군요
<samahui_lab> 점심 먹으러 가야겠네요
<samahui_lab> 점심 식사들 맛있게 하세요 ^^
<dummy_bot> 2) 그래픽카드 벤치마크 http://deviantcj.tistory.com/455
<dummy_bot> 모바일 아이비(i7 3720QM QS) 내장그래픽 HD 4000 게임성능 http://www.clien.net/cs2/bbs/board.php?bo_table=use&wr_id=372664&page=
<razgon_GNM> ㅎㅏㅇㅣyo.
<razGon_web_> 서버 재구축 완료했습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_web_>  dummy_bot 감사합니다.
<dummy_bot> :) 저두 HD 4000에 관심 있던터라 덕분에 검색해봤네여.
<razGon_web_> 그렇군요. 저도 실은 아는 형님에게 컴조립 견적을 드리는데. 진료용이라서요. 사양을 가장 좋은 것으로 하는 것을 말씀드리려했습니다.
<razGon_web_> 단 게임을 하지 않으나 영화 관람 하셔서요. 어느정도의 그래픽코어는 나와야 되서 여쭤바드렸습니다.
<daesu_> 안녕하세요 한국에 리닉스 컴퓨터점 있어요 ? system76 비슷한점예요 ?
<yemharc> 한국엔 없어요
<daesu_> 아 그래요
<daesu_> 그래서 좋은 리닉스 노트복 알았어요 ?
<daesu_> 영어 하세요 ?
<yemharc> I do not speak English well.
<daesu_> I do not speak Korean well. ;)
<yemharc> try to ask for help by [Seony]
<daesu_> I want to find a computer store to buy good linux notebooks from. And for support.
<yemharc> Korea do not have a company selling Linux products
<daesu_> Ok.
<daesu_> What about a good LG/Samsung notebook for linux ?
<yemharc> Samsung product is not recommended to use Linux.
<daesu_> Thank you. :)
<yemharc> http://linux-laptop.com
<yemharc> and ubuntu : http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<yemharc> Lenovo product, the price is cheaper, but the performance falters
<yemharc> But high performance Lenovo is a good choice, unless you need something.
<daesu_> Thanks. I have to go for lunch now. :) 수고하세요
<yemharc> :) Good luck~
<Seony> 레노보가 좋긴 할 거에요
<yemharc> 아무래도 데탑 대용이 아니라면 가장 괜찮을거 같긴 해요
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<dummy_bot> daesu_: very rare in korea but... http://www.evot.biz/about-us
<dummy_bot> daesu_: very rare in korea but also ... http://www.openpc.kr/
<Seony> 근데 IP보니까 한국이네요...
<JSTae76> Seony, 무슨 일이에요?
<JSTae76> 오늘 제 생일이라고 나라 곳곳에 태극기도 걸고ㅎㅎ 전세계적으로 제 생일을 기다렸다던데..특히 정치인사분들이ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> JSTae76: 누가 노트북 물어봐서...
<JSTae76> Seony, 음.. 나중에 Log를 읽어봐야겠네요;
<dummy_bot> daesu_: several years ago, there were vendors like 'wolf and fox' for ubuntu preinstalled notebook model(one or two), and 'dynalinux' for desktop model. but shortly after launching they stoped or faded away ..
<dummy_bot> daesu_: you can search linux preinstalled netbook or notebook at bb.co.kr or danawa.co.kr at search menu selecting OS as linux. mostly imported to korea from acer or dell ..
<dummy_bot> daesu_: if you reside in europe or italy. you can drop by http://www.ekoore.com/web/en/product/notebook-3.html  even though canonical recently launched ubuntu project for smartphone and tablet, i think ekoore started in advance that kind of project a few years ahead.
<daesu_> Thank you. I live in Seoul.
<daesu_> I'm looking for a store which can provide support if our laptops break down.
<daesu_> And we will be running linux on them.
<daesu_> Thanks for all the help. 감사합니다
<Seony> daesu_: where are you from?
<daesu_> Ireland
<Seony> oh wow... what are you?
<daesu_> I'm a software engineer
<Seony> I think working in Europe should be much better than working in S.Korea...
 * daesu_ 와이프는 한국 사람이에요 :)
<Seony> Oh I see.  Btw, americans call 리닉스, not 리눅스 right?
<daesu_> I'm not sure :)
<dummy_bot> daesu_: welcom my pleasure. in case offline support or remote support (probably commercial support) is necessary for massive deployment of ubuntu desktop for your organizaion, openpc.kr or evot.biz might be able to. but i'm NOT sure cuz i don't have any personal aquaintance with those company :) another thought just came up. former ubuntu community leader mr. bundo works at openpc.kr and...
<daesu_> That sounds right though.
<Seony> Anyway, I hope you enjoy your life in Korea.
<daesu_> Thanks Seony, I do enjoy it here.
<daesu_> dummy_bot, do they sell laptops ? I only see desktops on the website.
<daesu_> Sorry i mean notebook. laptop = notebook
<daesu_> Seony, are you a programmer too ?
<Seony> No, i'm a server admin at hawaii state university.
<Seony> but i like programming.
<daesu_> Oh wow, very far. Do you miss Korea ?
<Seony> sometimes, especially I really miss snow.
<dummy_bot> nop, as far as i know. evot.biz for lightweight desktop or bearbone type. openpc.kr for um... mini pc somewhat like raspberry pi.
<daesu_> Ah really. Thanks dummy_bot. I will send them an email.
<daesu_> If I ever leave Korea I will miss korean food :D
<dummy_bot> but i can't deny possiblity that someday they expand their line to preinstalled laptop ..
<daesu_> I hope so!
<dummy_bot> woops boss arrived. i better pretend working harder now ;-) hav a nice day~
<daesu_> haha byw
<daesu_> bye
<samahui> 퇴근시간이네요
<samahui> 다들 퇴근 잘하세요 ^^
<samahui> 전 저녁 먹으러 다녀오겠습니다 ~ 나중에 뵈요
<razGon_web_> 저도 퇴근 합니다.
<razGon_web_> 있다 뵈요
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다
<jzmer> any good korean fonts (myungjo/mincho/serif) to recommend aside from sm myungjo?
<jzmer> i care not as on whether the font is commercial or not
<blake> 안녕하세요
<razgon_LBT> 리하이요
<razgon_LBT> razGon is back!!
<razGon_CLI> 리하이요
<ahoops> razGon_CLI, 안녕하세요.
<razGon_CLI> ahoops: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_CLI> devSejong: 어서 오세요.
<devSejong> 반갑습니다.
<razGon_CLI> 우분투서버에서 쓰는 백신은 뭐가 있을까요?
<lexlove> 퇴근합니다.^^
<devSejong> 리눅스에 백신이 따로 필요있나요?? root권한을 가지지 않은이상 다른 파일을 수정할 권한조차 없기 떄문에, 윈도우처럼 바이러스같은 프로그램은 함부러 돌아다니지 못합니다.
<devSejong> 자세한 설명은 여기계신 우분투 고수님께서 해주실껍니다..^^
<razGon_CLI> devSejong: 물론 우분투는 필요없지요. 하지만, 우분투가 서버의 역할을 하는 경우가 많고 제서버에서 단말기인 윈도우로 자료를 배급하므로 그것은 클린해야 된다고 생각해서 그쪽에 설치하는게 있는가 생각해서 여쭤드렸습니다.
<razGon_CLI> clamav라고 있다고 하던데. 그건 우분투 패키지에서 빠져서요.
<devSejong> razGon_CLI: 그렇군요.. 첨부파일이 바이러스가 걸려있을경우에는 상당히 위험할 것 같습니다.
<razGon_CLI> clamtk가 있었군요.
<razGon_CLI> 리하이요.\
<razGon_CLI> 아이가 자다가 일어 났네요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_CLI> ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_CLI> 늦은 월요일밤. 지치네요.
<razGon_CLI> 잡니다. 내일뵈요
<devSejong1> 좋은밤되셔요! 내일 즐겁게 만나요
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2013-02-26
<nanun> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<wispit> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> JSTae76: 낼름
<JSTae76> ahoops_, 낼름
<samahui> 몸살로 고생중이라 일은 일대로 힘들고
<samahui> 집중도 안되고
<samahui> 정신없이 시간만 흐르고 있네요
<Work^Seony> samahui, 들어가서 쉬셔야겠네요..
<samahui> 안그래도 그러고 싶은데
<samahui> 일이 넘 많아서
<samahui> 오전에 일볼꺼 대충 마무리하고
<samahui> 오후에 일찍 들어간다고 했어요
<samahui> 머리도 무겁고 이번 몸살은 어찌된게 관절 마디마디만 다 쑤시네요
<samahui> 손가락 마디마져 하나하나 다 쑤셔요 ㅎㅎ;;
<ahoops> samahui, 오늘당장 아주 급한일을 처리해야하지 않는다면, 휴식을 취하시는게 제일 좋으실거같아요. :)
<razGon_web> http://shop.danawa.com/pc/?controller=estimateDeal&methods=view&representProductSeq=680583
<razGon_web> 이거 구성 잘된걸까요?
<razGon_web> samahui: 광주 오세요. 요즘 독감 장난아니던데요.
<Work^Seony> 요즘은 35만원이면 사무용 피씨가 한 대 나오는 세상이니... 느낌 참 특이하네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 분명, 물가는 오르고 있는데, 컴퓨터 가격은 내려갔으니..
<razGon_web> 그것도 SSD를 장착해서요. 하드는  USB로 하면 괜찮죠.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 윈XP설치한 버전으로요. 그렇게 하면 가능하죠.
<samahui> 급한일이 넘 많아요 ㅎㅎ 점심도 아직 먹으러 못가고 있네요
<samahui> 푹 쉬고 싶습니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_web> samahui: 허거거..
<razGon_web> 푹쉬시구요. 대략 추이를 보니 처치를 아무리 잘해도 1주일간은 고생하는 코스더라구요.
<samahui> 근데 저가격에서 모니터 키보드 마우스 들어가야 하니까
<samahui> 결국 10만원은 더 오르죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 일주일 고생코스 입니다 ^^;;
<samahui> 그래서 전 간단한 업무용이면 노트북 추천드립니다
<samahui> 보급형 15인치 저정도 사양 많습니다
<samahui> 30만원대에서 60좀 안되는 정도면 괜찮은거 많아요
<razGon_web> 아. 모니터와 키보드 마우스는 있습니다.  그리고 제가 할게 아니라 다른 병원에 들어갈거라서요.^^;
<samahui> 그렇다면 괜찮은데요
<razGon_web> 의뢰들어와서 저거 추천했습니다. ㅎ
<samahui> 비슷하게 i3들어간 놈으로 가도 괜찮습니다 ^^
<razGon_web> 접수용 컴퓨터입니다.
<razGon_web> 아.. 그방법도 있군요. AMD선택한게 그래픽코어 때문에요.ㅎ
<ahoops> Server^Seony, 하와이 놀러가게되면, 통상적으로 미니멈 여행경비가 얼마나 필요할까요. 뱅기표 제외하고요.
<razGon_web> 비싸군요. i3.
<samahui> 2세대 이상 3세대 내장이면 인텔그래픽도 괜찮아요
<ahoops> Server^Seony, 물론, 개개인의 경제적 재량의 차이의 다름때문에 애매한 질문이라는거 아는데요. 기준은 시체놀이에요.
<samahui> 영화만 보는 정도면 고해상도도 문제 없구요
<razGon_web> 헉.. 부잔데? 시체놀이는 하와이에서.ㅋ
<ahoops> :)
<samahui> 시...시체놀이를 하와이에서라 ... 흠..
<ahoops> 액티비티는 관심이 없어서요. :)
<samahui> 저도 데려가세요 몸도 아픈데 가서 놀아야겠어요  ㅋ
<razGon_web> 보라카이에서 하와이라. 좀..
<ahoops> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> samahui, 여자분이시라면, 언제나 환영입니다만..? :P
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<ahoops> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 여자분 데리고 가는건 어떤가요? ㅋ ㅋ
<ahoops> razGon_web, 추운곳은 싫어요.
<razGon_web> samahui: 그렇군요. 실은 제가 AMD의 APU코어를 사용하면서 완전히 만족해서요. CPU야 첨단을 걷건 말건 그래픽코어가 좋으니 커버가 많이 되더군요.
<samahui> 네 일반적인 작업이나 영화감상 정도는 amd 괜찮아요
<razGon_web> AMD E-350. 서버사용하고요. 메인컴은 APU 라노 A6-3500입니다.
<samahui> 전 지금은 amd가 시스템이 없습니다만 그전까지는 저도 라노가 메인 데탑이였습니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_web> 아쉬운건 FM1-FM2소켓이 호환이 안되서 나중에 보드 바꿔야 합니다.ㅠ
<samahui> 노트북 바꾸면서 하나둘 인텔로 넘어왔네요
<razGon_web> 하긴 그렇게 되기 전까지 3년은 걸리겠군요.ㅋ
<samahui> 그건 인텔도 점점 올라갈수록 호환성 죽이고 있죠
<samahui> 많이 팔아먹어야 하니까
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_web> 옙ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 그래픽코어가 딸리고 가격이 비싸고 해서 균형이 덜 잡힌 키큰 여자애 랄까요?
<razGon_web> 라노는 키작은데 비율과 몸매가 이쁜. 근데 약간은 백치미도 흐르는 그런...ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 트리니티는 볼륨감을 더 주어서 섹시해지긴 했지만, 백치미는 여전한.ㅋ
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 저도 조만간 간단하게 게임 좀 돌아갈 정도로 데탑이나 하나 꾸리려 하는데 노트북이 하도 많아서 선듯 구입할 엄두가 안나네요
<samahui> 점심 식사들 맛나게 드세요 ^^
<samahui> 저도 점심 먹으러 갑니다. 점심먹고 약먹고 피치를 올려서 일좀하다 퇴근해야겠네요
<ahoops> razGon_web, 라즈곤님~
<ahoops> 가상견적서보구, 좋은생각이 떠올랐어요~
<ahoops> 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ;
<razGon_web> ahoops: 예?
<razGon_web> samahui: 파이팅!
<Work^Seony> 퇴근
<JSTae76dev> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> http://shop.danawa.com/pc/?controller=estimateDeal&methods=productInformation&productSeq=1455191&community=1
<razGon_web> 5카피 이상용 이건 뭔가요?
<Seony> razGon_web: 말 그대로 5개 이상 사야 그 가격에 준다는 게 맞을 거에요
<Seony> 아니면, 5카피 이상 판다는 얘기거나...
<samahui> 약먹었더니 더 졸리네요
<samahui> 전 이만 퇴근합니다 ^^;;
<samahui> 병가로 반차쓰기는 오랜만이네요 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요 ^^
<ahoops> 나른한 오후군요~
<razGon_web> 퇴근합니다
<razGon_CLI> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_CLI> 리하이요
<razGon_CLI> 다들 주무시고 있군요.
<nanun> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> nanun: 안녕하세요?
<nanun> razgon/ 안녕하세요 ^^
<razGon_web> 서버복구 해야 하는데. 힘드네요. 한번 호되게 당하니 건드리기가 싫네요.ㅎ
<nanun> 헛, 복구하고 계신가요? 복구는 언제나 힘들어요 ㅜ.ㅠ
<nanun> 무슨 서버에요?
<razGon_web> 근데 갈아 엎은게 제가 스스로 엎었어요.
<razGon_web> 홈서버입니다.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 사양이 낮다보니 오픈박스에서 굴려볼까했는데. 제 기술력으로는 딱 그놈 코어올리고 거기에 작동시키는게 편하겠습니다.
<razGon_web> vnc에서 한글 문제는 풀리지 않는 숙제군요.
<nanun> ~.~
<nanun> 전 터미널 작업을 주로 해서... 해당 문제는 모르겠네요..
<nanun> 전 집에도 우분트 데탑, 회사도 우분트 데탑, 일하는 서버들은 centos server / arch / ubuntu 등인데..
<nanun> 보통 screen으로 붙어서 작업하네요 ~.~
<nanun> 그런데 vnc에서 한글 문제란, 어떤 문제인가요?
<nanun> 한/영 전환?
<Work^Seony> vnc에서 한영전환 안되는 문제는 옛날부터 있었던 건데, 아직도 안되는가보군요..
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> Hi
<JSTae76> Work^Seony, 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-02-27
<nanun> razGon , seony/ 전 ubuntu <-> ubuntu 로 vncviewer, x11vnc 이걸로 접속하는데, ctrl+space로 한영 전환 잘 쓰고 있습니다. IBUS이구요
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> 네네~
<nanun> 향긋한 목요일이에요
<Work^Seony> 수요일 아니에요?
<ahoops_> 수욜이에요.
<ahoops_> http://uxblog.idvsolutions.com
<ahoops_> 예쁜 그림들이 많아서 어제부터 열심히 보고있네요.
<Work^Seony> 얼마 전에 구글 글래스 패러디 동영상을 봤는데, 그거 끼고 FPS 하는 영상도 있더라구요
<ahoops_> 웹에서 저정도의 고화질의 이미지를 interactive하게 구현하려면 어떤게 필요한지 모르겠어요.
<Work^Seony> 생각해보니까, 어떤 전기적인 신호를 줬을 때 단단해지는 섬유가 있다면, 실제로 글래스 끼고 FPS를 실감나게 할 날도 머지않을 듯 싶군요..
<ahoops_> 흠.
<ahoops_> 웹게임쪽을 알아봐야하나봐요.
<Work^Seony> 웹게임은 그냥 텍스트잖아요
<ahoops_> 그런가요?
<ahoops_> 막 비행기도 날라다니고 그런거 아닌가요?
<ahoops_> 슈팅게임같은거요.
<ahoops_> 어떻게 돌아가는지 전혀 지식이 없어서요.
<Work^Seony> 그건 아마 플래시로 만드는 걸껄요... 보통 사람들이 말하는 오게임 같은 웹게임은 다 텍스트에요
<Work^Seony> 저 지도는 보니까, 일단은 자바스크립트 같네요.,...
<Work^Seony> 그 뭐더라.. 캔버스인가 그런걸로 구현하는게 아닌가 싶은데요
<ahoops_> 음
<ahoops_> 캔버스랑 svg랑..
<ahoops_> 근데 저런지도는 엄청나게 미려해서 속도가 좀 관건이지싶군요.
<ahoops_> svg가 벡터기반이라 줌,확대에서는 훨씬 유리하겠네요.
<ahoops_> 근데 게임쪽은 캔버스쪽이 더 나을거같구요..
<ahoops_> Server^Seony: 저 심심해요.
<ahoops_> 미국을 꼭 한번 가보고싶은 이유가
<ahoops_> 한시즌이라도 야구를 풀로 보고싶어요..
<ahoops_> 야구장에서요.
<ahoops_> 제가 야구를 엄청 좋아하거든요.
<ahoops_> Server^Seony: 하와이에도 야구장있나요? 메이저리그 열리는 야구장이요.
<Work^Seony> 야구팀은 없고, 대신 풋볼팀이 있어요
<Work^Seony> 알로하 스타디움이라는 경기장이 있는데, 경기가 없을 때는 시장판이 열리죠 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 시장판 -ㅅ-;;
<Work^Seony> 근데 그 시장판이 규모가 꽤 커서, 거기서 성공하신 분들이 꽤 많을 정도에요.
<ahoops_> 아..단위가 좀 되나봐요..
<Work^Seony> 한국사람 부자 중에서 손에 꼽히는 사람들은 거의 다 거기 출신이죠
<nanun> 정신이 없네요, 목요일인줄 알았어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> nanun, ㅎㅎ 희망사항을 얘기하신줄 알았습니다
<nanun> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 구글 글래스 나오면 꼭 갖구싶어요.
<ahoops_> 비싸도 무조건 구매할거임!!
<Work^Seony> 지금 신청 받고있지 않아요?
<ahoops_> 직접 찾아가야해요.
<ahoops_> 수령을 직접가서 하는 방식이라서요. 신청해도 될지안될지도 모르구요.
<Work^Seony> 아... 그렇군요...
<ahoops_> 구글 글래스 사게되면..
<Work^Seony> 하여간 그거보니까 FPS를 직접 몸으로 뛰는 날을 기대해봅니다 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 꼭 선글래스로 안경알 바꿀수있으면 좋을텐데요.
<Work^Seony> 그게 안경테에도 탈부착이 가능한 형태던데요
<ahoops_> 오 그래요.
<Work^Seony> 안경알 겉에 장착한 이미지를 본 거 같아요
<ahoops_> 2개정도사서 하나는 선글래스구 하나는 걍 일반껄로..쓸수있겠군요.
<ahoops_> http://hongdev.tistory.com/214
<ahoops_> 이런거 사서 키입력만 들어가준다면.ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 저의 로망인!! 완벽하게 비치에 배깔고 살아갈수있어요~
<ahoops_> 철수!!
<JSTae76> 안녕하셍
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> yemharc, 안녕하세요 :)
<Work^Seony> Hi
<JSTae76> Work^Seony, :)
<JSTae76> Google+ 행아웃이 날로 발전하고있네요
<JSTae76> Xpressengine에서 설정 작업을 하다보면 갑자기 "Forbidden" 에러가 발생하는데 무슨 문제일까요?
<Work^Seony> 아마 Rewrite이 제대로 작동 안해서일거야
<JSTae76> Work^Seony, 다 괜찮은데 지금까지 발생하는 원인은 레이아웃 설정같은 부분에 몇몇 텍스트 상자에 텍스트를 입력하고 저장을 누르면 발생하는데 한 1분 정도는 접속조차 불가능해집니다 :(
<JSTae76> Work^Seony, 그리고 첨부파일 업로드도 사파리에서는 안되고 크롬에서는 잘 되네요;;
<Work^Seony> 그건 나도 그래
<JSTae76> Work^Seony,  첫번째 상황, 두번쨰 상황, 어떤 상황요?
<Work^Seony> 업로드
<Work^Seony> XE가 엄청 무거운데다 CPU 사용률도 심해서 되도록이면 안쓰는게 좋아
<Work^Seony> 우리 포럼 서버도, 서버 주인이 예전에 XE 돌렸을 때 가끔 한 번씩 맛탱이 가고 그랬어
<JSTae76> Work^Seony, Wordpress는 뭔가 부족하고 직접 설계하자니 아직 실력이 안되고;
<yemharc> Work^Seony: npxxtect 술상무가 해냈습니다
<Work^Seony> yemharc, 그게 뭐에요?
<Work^Seony> JSTae76, 워드프레스는 블로그지, CMS가 아니잖아.
<yemharc> 모든 안드로이드폰 백신앱 기본설치 의무화라는군요
<yemharc> 삭제안됨 강종안됨
<Work^Seony> JSTae76, 니가 원하는게 CMS면, XE 수준에 맞는 CMS를 찾아보면 될 거야...
<Work^Seony> yemharc, 헐...
<JSTae76> Work^Seony, 흠.. 찾아봐야겠어요
<JSTae76> yemharc, 루팅..
<yemharc> 진짜 한국 IT는 술자리에서 결정되나봐요......
<JSTae76> yemharc, 루팅해서 System App에서 해당 백신을 삭제하면 안되나요?
<yemharc> 그건 할 줄 아는 사람들 한정이죠.
<JSTae76> yemharc, 흠.. 삭제가 가능하니 그나마 다행이네요;
<yemharc> 보통은 루팅이니 백그라운드 앱이니 그런거 신경 안쓰고 살거든요
<yemharc> 지금도 충분히 품질 더러운 앱인데 그게 기본으로 깔리다니.........
<yemharc> 안드 유저들에게 그저 묵념......
<JSTae76> Markers, 안녕하세요
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 안녕하세요 -)
<JSTae76> Work^Seony, 계시나요?
<JSTae76> 일러스트레이션으로 7 * 2.5cm의 표를 만들고 안에 글자를 서술해야하는데 어떤식으로해야할까요? (그 때 그ㄷ 떄 서술하는 글자가 다름)
<Work^Seony> 어떤식이라니?
<Work^Seony> 그때그때 서술해야지. 일러스트레이터는 노가다 프로그램이야.
<JSTae76> Work^Seony, 끙.. 그렇구요
<JSTae76> 그렇군요
<ahoops> JSTae76, 꼭 일러스트 그런거로 작업해야하는거에요?
<Markers> 음 드라이버 잡아주는 이유가 디바이스 인식 못하기 때문에 잡아주는거죠? 보통?
<ahoops> 디바이스 자체는 커널에서 잡아내지 않나요.
<ahoops> 단지, 그 디바이스에 접근하기 위해서 드라이버를 잡아주거 아닐까요.
<Markers> 윈도우 포맷을 하고 다시 설치 했는데 윈도우에서 드라이버 찾아서 설치한것과 안 한것 차이가 나는지 몰라서 -_-
<ahoops> 네..
<ahoops> 드라이버 버젼의 차이문제같은데요.
<Work^Seony> 보스님 오늘 강의하시는 날이니까 일찍 들어가야겠네요 ㅋ
<razGon_web> i7으로 우분투 올려서 서버로 사용하고 윈도우7을 버박으로 올려서 사용해서 서버와 윈도우7과 반반나눠서 사용하는 것은 어떨까요?
<razGon_web> 단 내장비디오 칲셋만 사용합니다.
<ahoops> razGon_web, 서버 역할이 어떤거에요?
<razGon_web> 아이비브릿지 i7이 설계전력이 아주 낮네요.
<ahoops> 개인용 서버에요?
<razGon_web> 예 물론 개인 홈서버에 병원 홈피서버등등 해서 박세게 굴리려구요.ㅎ
<ahoops> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 버박으로 쓰는 윈도우가 생각보다 불편하다는걸 염두에 두세요...
<razGon_web> 미디어 서버도 돼게 하고요.
<razGon_web> 헉.
<razGon_web> 예를 들면요?
<Work^Seony> USB 연결하는 것부터도 일단 설정을 해야하구요,
<razGon_web> 아. 그거야 뭐.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 생각보다 반응이 빠르지도 않구요,
<razGon_web> 아니면 VMware를?
<razGon_web> 반응은 하드웨어 빨로 합니다. ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 어차피 서버의 cpu 사용율은 얼마 안될테지만, 그래도 생각보다 많이 느려요
<razGon_web> 음 그런가요?
<Work^Seony> 제 맥북도 i7 쿼드코어에 ssd까지 달았찌만,
<Work^Seony> 가상으로 돌리는 윈도우는 아주 속터져요
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<Work^Seony> 하지만, 제 의견은 너무 믿지마시구요 ㅋ
<razGon_web> 3.4기가 i7이면 괜찮을거 같아서요.
<Work^Seony> 전 이만 퇴근합니다.
<razGon_web> 실은 아이비 브릿지의 저전력에 감동해서 써볼까해서요
<razGon_web> 있다 뵈요.ㅎ
<ahoops> 서버에 포커스를 둘거냐, 라즈곤님 개인 용도의 데스크탑에 포커스를 둘거냐를 결정하시면 될거같아요.
<razGon_web> 밤에는 서버. 낮에는 진료실컴.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 이렇게요.ㅎ
<ahoops> 크크.
<ahoops> 어차피 게임안하실거면 리눅에 윈도쓰셔도 될거같아요.
<razGon_web> 병원데이터를 이원화해서 구성하구요. 하드를 빵빵하게 달아보려구요.
<razGon_web> 뭐 많이 하면 동영상 감상 정도 할겁니다.
<ahoops> 그럼 리눅쓰셔도 되고 윈도쓰셔도 될거같은데요..
<ahoops> 개인적으로는 그냥;; 컴터 하나 더사세요!
<razGon_web> 그게 왜냐하면 백업을 해놓기 좋아서요. 고스트도 있지만, 간단하게 vbox에 VID를 갈기만 해서 복구.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 이미 컴 하나 생깁니다.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 근데 새로운 컴에 대한
<ahoops> 컴터값이 워낙싸니깐 그냥 서버전용으로 하나 할당하셔도 될거같아요.
<ahoops> i7으로 xenserver를 설치하시구 그안에 서버올려서 쓰셔도 될것같아요.
<razGon_web> 젠서버.
<razGon_web> 그것도 좋죠.ㅋ
<ahoops> 관리가 워낙 편하니깐 나쁘지 않을것같아요.
<ahoops> 점심식사 맛나게하세요~
<ahoops> 밥먹으로 나가야겠네요 ㅋ
<razGon_web> 서버랑 윈도랑 전환하는게 아니라 서버는 움직이되 윈도우가 기생하는 형태로 가려구요.
<razGon_web> ahoops: 맛점하세요!
<samahui> 제 엘리트북이 지금 그렇게 돌아가고 있습니다. 우분투 리눅스 서버에 VB로 윈도우7
<samahui> 돌리는데 잘돌아갑니다.
<samahui> i7 에 16기가 메모리 256SSD+1THDD 쿼드로그래픽카드 인데 전혀 불편함 없이 써지네요
<JSTae76> 친구에게 생일선물 받았습니다 +-+
<JSTae76> 친구에게 생일선물 받았습니다 +_+
<samahui> 추카드려요
<JSTae76> samahui, 감사합니다 +_+
<samahui> 어제부터 몸살이 심하더니 오늘은 목도 잠기네요 ㅜㅜ
<JSTae76> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 점심시간에 한숨 자야겠어요
<samahui> 약기운에 멍하고 몸살로 마디가 쑤시고 목까지 아프니 정말 일하기 싫어지네요
<razGon_web> samahui: 오웅 그렇군요. 그러면 그렇게 구성을 다음 목표로 잡아야 겠습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 헉.
<razGon_web> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=1801672&cate1=861&cate2=873&cate3=959&cate4=0
<razGon_web> 이런것도 있군요. 사양은 i7아이비 브릿지인데. 그래픽코어빠진 녀석입니다. 일반 메인보드에 장착되고요.
<razGon_web> AMD의 비세라와 비슷합니다.
<samahui> 나쁘지 않은 놈이지만 지원 상황이 좋지 못해서 결국 그냥 일반 i7으로 가는게 나아 보이는데요
<razGon_web> samahui: 그렇군요.
<samahui> 우선 소켓이 제온과 달라서
<samahui> 듀얼로 쓸수 있는 보드도 없고
<samahui> 메모리 지원 부분도 ecc달아주면 안전성은 좋겠지만 지원하는 보드가 비싸서 메리트가 없고
<samahui> 결국 일반 i7급으로 쓰는 개인서버용이라고 보면 되는데
<samahui> 그럴꺼면 결국 일반 i7쓰는게 났죠 ^^
<razGon_web> samahui: 흠. i7.아이비 브릿지로 할걸 생각해봐야 겠습니다. 보드와 CPU만 달면 되니깐요.
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 그것도 괜찮을듯해요
<razGon_web> 아니면 옥타코어 AMD것으로 하는게 좋을까요?
<razGon_web> 최근 나온건 실패작이라던데.
<samahui> i7 이후로 나온 amd 대부분이 동급 i7에 밀려서 실패작 소리를 듣죠
<samahui> 그래도 전 나름 amd도 괜찮다고 봅니다 우선 가격이 싸자나요 ㅎㅎ;; \
<razGon_web> 예ㅃ
<razGon_web> 실제로 저는 전략을 상당히 잘짰다고 봅니다.
<razGon_web> CPU가 안되니 비디오카드를 같이 끼워팔자.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 저도 컴의 절반이 AMD입니다.
<samahui> 그래픽 카드는 ati를 소시적부터 좋아해서 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 노트북을 계속 써와서 그런지 예전 노트북에는 거진 지포스보다 ati가 많았거든요
<samahui> 그래서 그런지 전 아직은 ATI이미지가 좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 현실은 TP이외의 노트북은 다 지포스로 넘어왔지만요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 케플러 아키텍쳐로 넘어오면서 지포스가 확실히 전력과 성능 모두 났더군요
<samahui> 전 잠시 일하러
<DarkCircle> Cheayuncho, 계심?
<razGon_web> http://www.zdnet.co.kr/tv/tv_view.asp?artice_id=20130227100912
<razGon_web> TIZEN이 나왔군요. 드디어
<razGon_web> 퇴근합니다.
<daesu> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<daesu> Hey :)
<daesu> Anyone know a Flash FXUI developer who wants a  job ? :D
<Seony> Action script, right?
<daesu> I'm not actually sure
<Seony> Most korean programmers don't know flash action script, because, that's a design-related field.
<daesu> Yeah it's difficult to find people :)
<Seony> but the problem is, action script is a real OO programming language, which is not easy for desiginers.
<daesu> here is the product, I'm not familiar with it either. http://www.arm.com/community/partners/display_product/rw/ProductId/4686/
<Seony> that's why korean websites are terrible.
<daesu> Its not my area.
<daesu> haha
<Seony> oh it doesn't look like flash something.
<daesu> Oh the company is Korean (http://www.digitalaria.com/)
<daesu> I didn't know that
<Seony> interesting.
<daesu> Do you know any good website to search for developers?
<Seony> do you mean "hiring" website? or community for developers?
<daesu> Both :D
<Seony> it depends on what technology you're looking for, I think.
<Seony> My first recommended webiste is Facebook, lol
<Seony> seriously.
<daesu> haha really ? ok :)
<Seony> You're looking for korean developers, right?
<daesu> Yes
<daesu> Living in Seoul
<Seony> Try to find out computer-groups on it, like Ubuntu Korean Group.
<Seony> DId you know, www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntu.ko/ ?
<daesu> No I didn't thank you
<Seony> You might like this, https://www.facebook.com/groups/openstack.kr/
<Seony> Sleep!
<Cheayuncho> DarkCircle, 방금 자리에 도착했습니다.
<DarkCircle> 우분투 실땅 누구로 바뀌었나요 ?_?
<Cheayuncho> 이민효 공대 아름이 누님이용
<DarkCircle> 아 누군지 알겠다 끄덕.
<ddd> 아아
<Guest59341> 저기요
<Guest59341> 우분투 노트북 버전 없나요?
<Guest59341> 아니면 우분투에서 내장 그래픽 사용하는 방법 있나요...
<razGon_Web> 안녕하세요?
<devSejong> 좋은아침입니다
<razGon_Web> 제가 사마휘님에게 원격으로 걸렸습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_Web> 감기가 아주...ㅠㅠ
#ubuntu-ko 2013-02-28
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다~
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui> 제 감기가 거기 까지 갔군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 전 이제 증상이 늘어나서 콧물에 목아픔까지 동반하고 있습니다.
<lexlove> 요즘 감기 심하던데 얼른 나으세요
<samahui> 남에게 옮겨야 빨리나간다는 낭설에 따라 회사 울 팀원들 모두에게 옮기는 중입니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅜㅜ 근데 났지는 않고 오히려 악화되고 있어요. 역시 사람은 마음을 곱게 써야...
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Web> 감기약 먹었더니 어질 어질... 환각. 진료.ㅋ
<razGon_Web> 물론 진료 못볼정도는 아니고 좀 붕뜬거 같은 잠덜깬거 같은 느낌이 좀 듭니다.
<razGon_Web> 약하게.
<samahui> 저도 감기 몸살에 약기운으로 몽롱하고 흐리멍텅한 상태로 개발작업중입니다.
<samahui> 계속 에러만 생길듯해요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<lexlove> ㅠㅠ 저는 멀쩡한데 제 윈도우즈 컴퓨터가 이상해요. 느릿느릿~
<lexlove> 얼마나 있어야 학원에서 리눅스로 가르칠까요? 윈도우즈는 가끔 짜증나요.
<Work^Seony> 바로 하셔도 될 거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> lexlove, 안녕하세요. 오랫만에 뵙습니다.
<lexlove> Work^Seony, hi! ㅋㅋ 아직 배우러 오질 않아요.
<lexlove> 직장인과 취직하려는 사람들 위주이다보니 보통 한글, 엑셀, 파워포인트를 배우러 오죠.
<Work^Seony> 아~ 취직하려는 사람들이군요...
<Work^Seony> 그럼, 리눅스를 배우면 더 좋은 곳에 취직할 수 있다고 광고를 내심이... ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 그럴까요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 고급인력이잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 여기가 아직 시골이에요.^^
<lexlove> 참! 이번 학기에 여기 대학교에서 한타임 강의하게 되었어요
<lexlove> 교양이긴 하지만 예전부터 하고 싶었던 일이라서 기대되요. 잘하고 싶은 맘에 걱정도 되구요
<Work^Seony> 오오... 축하드립니다.  이젠 대학교에서도 강의를 하시는군요..
<lexlove> 감사합니다. ^^
<Work^Seony> 근데 뭐 가르치세요?
<lexlove> 파워포인트 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 프레젠테이션
<Work^Seony> 교양과목 가르치시는군요
<lexlove> 잘해서 나중에 전공과목도 해보고 싶어요. 임베디드소프트웨어 과목에 강사가 없길래 미리 준비하려구요.
<Work^Seony> 근데, 파워포인트만 한 과목인가봐요?
<lexlove> 네. 학원 일때문에 더 하지도 못해요
<Work^Seony> 아니 그게 아니라, 그 대학교는 파워포인트에 한 과목을 통째로 배정한 거에요?
<lexlove> 네
<Work^Seony> 헐... 그렇군요...
<lexlove> 일주일에 3시간
<lexlove> 주 1회 3시간씩 총 15주
<Work^Seony> 여기 학교는, 워드, 엑셀, 엑세스, 파워포인트에다 컴퓨터 기초까지 포함해서 한 과목에다 때려박았는데 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 그렇군요. 여기는 엑셀 과목 따로 파워포인트 과목 따로 이렇게 되어 있어요. 워드는 없네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 기말쯤 되면 파워포인트로 애니메이션 하나 만들겠군요 ㅋ
<lexlove> 기말에 자기소개 프레젠테이션 만들고 싶어요.
<Work^Seony> 학기 내내 하는 건데, 자기 소개 하는건 너무 쉽지 않을까요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제 생각엔 자기소개 프리젠테이션은 학기 중반쯤? ㅋ
<lexlove> 학기 내에는 회사소개서, 마케팅 계획서, 사업계획서 등.... 만들거라서
<Work^Seony> 그게 자기소개보다 더 어려워보이는데요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 기말에 취업대비용 자기소개 프레젠테이션 할까 생각했어요
<lexlove> 제 강의계획서를 너무 거창하게 만들어버렸어요
<Work^Seony> 아... 세부적인 계획이 있으셨던거군요..
<lexlove> 미리 강의계획서를 올리고 학생들이 선택하는 형식이에요. 프레젠테이션 과정명 5개
<lexlove> 과정만 5개. 그중 선택하는 건데 제가 계획서를 거창하게 잡아서 2~4학년들이 많네요.
<lexlove> 처음하는 건데 심리적으로 압박이 심해요. 1학년이길 바랬는데 말이죠
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 처음 하시는 거니까 부담감이 크시겠군요...
<lexlove> 네.^^ 그래도 좋아요. 대학강단에 서보고 싶은 꿈이 있었으니까
<lexlove> 첫번째 계단이라고 생각하고 열심히 해보려구요. 미흡하겠지만 그냥 최선을 다하자고 마음 먹었어요
<Work^Seony> 부담갖지말고 편하게 하세요.  학생들은, 점수 잘주는 교수/강사를 좋아하잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<daesu> Work^Seony, 안녕하세요!
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<daesu> 내일 휴가예요 :D
<Work^Seony> 오... 휴가~
<samahui> 내일 3/1절이라 전국민 휴가
<samahui> 전 오랜만에 삼일 연속 쉬는 황금같은 연휴내요
<samahui> 이기회에 푹 쉬고 감기라도 뚝 떨어트리고 와야겠네요
<Cheayuncho> 어?
<Cheayuncho> 2월은 31일까지있는게 아니라는 사실을 갑자기 생각해버렸다...
<Cheayuncho> 하.... 4일이 개학이라니... 으악....
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;; 개학준비 잘해서 합리적이고 만족스런 학기 맞이하세요
<Markers> 그냥 2월달 31일까지 있었으면 좋겠어요
<Markers> 벌써 3월이라늬 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 2월 하니까 2월 29일이 생일인 사람이 생각나네요
<yemharc> ........
<samahui> 4년에 한번 생일인가요? ㅎㅎ;;
<yemharc> 윤달이 생일인 사람도 2월이면 그냥 생일이다 하는데 저 경우엔 아예 날 자체가 없죠
<samahui> 전통적으로는 그런경우 28일 생일을 지내죠
<samahui> 안그러면 진짜 4년에 한번이니 ㅎㅎ;;
<yemharc> 나이는_안_먹는데_몸은_늙어간다.ical
<samahui> 나이는 1/4로 먹으니 10살이 되면 40대 중년의 몸 ㅋ ㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> Seony: 계세요?
<Seony> 네
<yemharc> 애플 키보드 베터리 잔량이 무조건 100%로 나오는데 이거 해결방법이 있나요?
<Seony> 음... 그거 어디서 이슈를 본거 같은 기억이 나네요
<yemharc> 문제제기 자체는 꽤 많은데 해결법이 안보이네요;;
<lexlove> 저도 질문있어요. 네트워크내에 윈도우즈 컴퓨터로 우분투에 접속하고 싶어서 텔넷설정 다하고 vncserver 설정까지 했는데  윈도우즈에서 vnc로 우분투에 접속되질 않아요. 윈도즈컴퓨터에서 telnet 접속은 되거든요. 어째서 vnc만 안되네요. 제가 뭔가 빠뜨린것인지....
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> vncserver 시작은 시키셨나요
<lexlove> 네
<JSTae76> lexlove, 설정값을 확인해보세요
<lexlove> vnc 상의 설정값이요?
<JSTae76> lexlove, 우분투 데스크탑에 내장되어있는 VNC 서버를 구동시키고 Windows 클라이언트상에서의 VNC 설정을 확인해보세요
<lexlove> JSTae76, Main server port 가 5900으로 되어있는데 혹시 다른 값을 줘야하나요?
<JSTae76> lexlove, 아니요
<JSTae76> lexlove, 그..VNC가 방식이 두가지였나..뭐 그랬는데 그거 확인해보세요
<lexlove> JSTae76,  해결했어요
<JSTae76> lexlove, :)
<lexlove> vncserver 설정하면 번호지정해주잖아요. 자동으로 1번 주던데. vnc 접속할 때 아이피 주소 뒤에 :vncserver 번호 써줘야하는 거군요. ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 저는 그냥 아이피주소만 썼거든요 ^^
<lexlove> 터미널만 뜨네요. 그래도 만족해요. telnet로 접속했더니 한글이 다 깨져서 보이더라구요.^^
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ;;
<yemharc> vncserver :1 -geometry 1920x1080 정도로 시작하신 다음
<yemharc> vnc://ip:5900
<JSTae76> yemharc, chdir("~/vendor/cm");
<JSTae76> yemharc, 뭐가 잘못됬나요?
<yemharc> ?
<JSTae76> yemharc, 디렉토리가 안 옮겨지네요;
<yemharc> 절대경로로
<Markers> yemharc님 바쁘신가요
<yemharc> 말씀하세요
<JSTae76> yemharc, 네?
<yemharc> JSTae76: 경로를 절대경로로 쓰세요
<Markers> 혹시 그 머냐 -_- 매너리즘 같은거에 빠지신적 있으신가요?
<yemharc> 많죠
<yemharc> rev = os.getcwd()
<yemharc> print "%s" % rev
<yemharc> os.chdir("/home")
<Markers> 그럴때는 어떻게 하시나요 =ㅁ=
<yemharc> rev = os.getcwd()
<yemharc> print "%s" % rev
<yemharc> JSTae76: 테스트 코드
<yemharc> Markers: 아쉽지만 딱히 없는데요;;
<yemharc> 매너리즘이라고 해도 원인도 다양하고요...
<yemharc> 프로그래밍쪽이라면 제 경우에는 "무지하게 쓸데없지만 해보고 싶은거"를 만들어요
<Markers> 그냥 생활자체가 너무 무의미하고 해도 아무것도 안되는거 같고 그래서 -_-...
<yemharc> 매너리즘에서 빠지는건 보통 지금 하고 있는게 재미가 없을때에요
<yemharc> 그럼 가장 간단한건 재밌는걸 하는거죠
<yemharc> "지금 뭘 하면 재미를 느낄까"를 아는게 포인트에요
<yemharc> ....그리고 그런건 보통 삽질로 귀결되고요
<yemharc> 누가 시켰는데 안풀리는거랑, 내가 하려고 하는데 안풀리는거랑은 심적으로 느껴지는게 전혀 틀리니까요
<Markers> 둘다 일때는 어떻게 해야될까요 -ㅁ-
<Markers> 시켜서 안되고 귀찮고 이런거는 그냥 그러려니 하는데
<Markers> 제가 계획 잡아서 이것저것 해야지 하는데 일이 손에 잡히지도 않고 그냥 멍때리고만 있고 ...
<Markers> -ㄱ
<yemharc> 계획을 잡으니까 그래요
<yemharc> 말도 안되는 소리같지만 할 마음도 없는데 계획을 잡으니까 괜히 압박감만 느끼는거고
<yemharc> 그러니까 더 하기 싫어지고
<Markers> 흠..
<yemharc> 그렇게 미루면 계획 자체가 틀어지니 압박감이 커지고
<yemharc> 악순환이죠
<Markers> 근데 "꼭 해야 되는 일" 을 해야되는데 아휴 ㅠ
<yemharc> 그런걸 "일"이라고 합니다 :)
<Markers> 어떤 방법 같은게 없을려나요 -ㄱ...
<Markers> 재밌는 일을 찾는것도
<Markers> 엄청 힘들어보이는데;
<yemharc> 당연히 힘들죠
<yemharc> 먹고 살기도 바쁜 세상에서 자기가 좋아하는 일 찾는게 쉬우면 다들 그렇게 힘들다 힘들어 하지도 않겠죠
<Markers> ㅠ
<yemharc> 그래서 사회적으로 노는(?)게 용인되는 학생때 이것저것 해보라고들 하는거고요
<yemharc> 꼭 자기 분야에 한정해서 찾지 마세요
<yemharc> 안풀리고 복잡하면 다른것도 해 보고 하는겁니다
<yemharc> 음.... 제 기준에서 추천하는건 여행이네요.
<Markers> 음..
<yemharc> 무슨 거창한게 아니라, 가볍게 걸어서 "동네에서 안 가본"곳들 그냥 돌아다녀 본다던가
<Markers> 대학원 학기 시작하는데 여행이라 …ㄸㄸㄸㄷ
<yemharc> 요샌 스마트폰도 있으니 돌아다니면서 생각없이 사진도 좀 찍어보고
<yemharc> 꼭 어디 멀리 가는게 여행은 아니잖아요
<Markers> 평소에 안 해본것을 하라는 얘기군요
<drake_cli> 내방에서 안방 가는것도 여행임 ㅋ
<yemharc> 네
<Markers> 내일 한번 해봐야겟네요
<Markers> 안방 덜덜..
<yemharc> drake_cli: ncurses로 커널빌더 만들려는데 같이 하실라우
<drake_cli> 미친놈
<yemharc> 넣고싶은 기능은 추려놨는데
<drake_cli> 아주 그냥
<yemharc> 나중에 드라이버 만들때 있으면 편할거같다 싶은거
<drake_cli> eclipse for cli 만들자카지왜
<yemharc> 만들면 VIM 개조할거에요
<JSTae76> yemharc, 성공했습니다
<drake_cli> 헐
<yemharc> JSTae76: ㅇㅇ
<drake_cli> 그걸 벌써
<yemharc> drake_cli: 사실 IDE도 생각은 해봤는데 일이 커져서.......
<drake_cli> ㅇㅇ
<Markers> ì°¸
<JSTae76> yemharc, 절대경로로 입력하면서 홈 디렉토리로 하는 방법은 없을까요? (계정 이름을 모른다는 전제하에)
<drake_cli> 타자연습 프로그램 어떠삼
<Markers> ST2 에서 자동완성 기능 지원하나요???
<yemharc> IDE같은 인텔리센스는 안돼요
<drake_cli> 흠
<yemharc> 자바는 되는거 같긴 한데 확인은 안해봣고
<Markers> 그렇구나
<JSTae76> yemharc, 방법 없을까요?
<Markers> ST2 쓸려다가 먼가 처음 봤던 vi 쓰는 느낌이라
<yemharc> JSTae76: whoami 결과를 변수에 넣고
<yemharc> path를 조각내서
<yemharc> id = `whoami`
<JSTae76> sprintf를 쓰면 되겠네요
<yemharc> path = "/home"
<drake_cli> 이런건 덬규가 잘하는디
<yemharc> 최종적으로 패스 정해질땐 path + id + "경로"
<yemharc> 하면 되겠죠
<Markers> 최근 나눔 모임에 덕규형 안왔다던데 맞나요?
<yemharc> 이번달 못왔어요
<drake_cli> ê²°êµ­
<Markers> 대타 왔는데 한번 쓸어버렸다고 그러던데 -ㄱ
<drake_cli> 퇴사 결심
<Markers> 응?
<yemharc> drake_cli: 아, 역시?
<Markers> 퇴사?
<drake_cli> 자기가 원한 길이랑 다르다고..
<Markers> 덕규형이영?
<yemharc> 근데 시작부터 임베디드 시키는 회사면 요샌 찾기 힘들거같은데
<drake_cli> 시발 여자 개발자가 3명이나 되는 회산데 그냥 다니지 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 드라이버 전문 업체같은게 있을리도 없고.....
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 아 근데
<Markers> 장소 정하실때
<Markers> 임의 장소로 정하시는건가요?
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> 모임요?
<Markers> 네네
<drake_cli> 요즘은 장소 정하는거 내맘임
<yemharc> 그때그때 인맥따라 여건따라
<Markers> 요 근래 계속 강남쪽인거 같아서 ㅠㅠ
<drake_cli> 왜요 어디 할데 있어요?
<drake_cli> 요즘은 우리 모임도 덩치가 커져서
<drake_cli> 50인석 미만 잡으면 좀 힘들어서..
<Markers> 음;
<drake_cli> 3월달은 17시에 끝내야함
<drake_cli> 얼른 끝내고 술마시러 가야지
<Markers> 그날 당일 일찍 일어나야겟군요 그럼 -ㄱ
<Markers> 막상 일어나서 갈까 맘 먹다 보면 시간이 애매해서 가질 않앗는데
<drake_cli> 근데 장소 어디 추천하는곳 있으면 그쪽으로 가는 방향으로 해볼게요
<drake_cli> 일단 경기권이면 좀 거시기하고
<drake_cli> 지방이면 안되고
<Markers> 아뇨 장소가 요 근래 강남쪽에만 치우치는거 같아가지구 궁금해서 여쭈어본거예요 ㅎ
<drake_cli> 지방이면 모임 새로 만드는게 싸게 묵힘
<drake_cli> 음? 이번 2월에 강남이었던 이유는 MS가 거기 있었기 때문인데..
<drake_cli> 1월에 어디서 했더라
<drake_cli> 1월에 가락에서 했는데
<drake_cli> 2월엔 MS라서 강남
<drake_cli> 강남 별로 안 좋아해요
<drake_cli> 술값 비쌈
<Markers> 사람 많다니 가면 모르는 사람이 엄청 많아졌겟군요 ;ㅁ;
<Markers> 다시 뉴페이스가 되겟군
<drake_cli> 올ㅋ
<Markers> 12월달인가 그때 가고나서
<Markers> 그 이후론 못 간듯 ;
<Markers> 11월달이엇나보구나
<drake_cli> 장소 좁았을때.. 였나
<drake_cli> 작년 11월은 혜화동
<drake_cli> 30인석이었나 그랬었던걸로..
<Markers> 네네 그때 맞는거 같네요
<drake_cli> ㅈㅅ
<drake_cli> 장소 좁은데 ㅋㅋ
<drake_cli> 근데 그때 장소 제가 안 잡았음
<Markers> 장실장님 100일 휴가는 언제 나올까요
<Markers> 장소가 좁거나 그런건 상관 안해요 ㅋㅋ 거리가 문제인거지 ㅋㅋ
<drake_cli> 어디가좋아요?
<drake_cli> 난 강붘이라 강붘 좋음
<drake_cli> 혜화동 좋음
<drake_cli> ㅋㅋ
<Markers> 제 입장에선 강남쪽만 아니면 될거 같아요
<drake_cli> 구로쪽에 뭐 없나
<drake_cli> ㅋㅋ
<Markers> 구로는 회사가 많아서 회의 장소 같은건 많이 있을듯 싶어요(?) 아마도?
<Markers> 돈이 많이 들려나 -ㄱ
<drake_cli> 회의 장소는 많지만 우리가 쓸 장소는 없지요
<drake_cli> 일단 3월은 신촌비즈센터쪽으로 타진이 될것 같고
<drake_cli> 4월은 서울시청 밀고있고..
<drake_cli> 5월은 토즈에서 하고
<drake_cli> 6월은 삼성이나 LG
<Markers> 신촌!
<drake_cli> NHN에 쳐들어가볼까
<cai_> popeye92: 잘 지내고 계신가요 :)
<Markers> 잘못하면 제주도 다음까지 가실 기세시네 ㄸㄷ
<drake_cli> MS가 한번 받아줬으니 다음에 또 장소협상할때 조금은 유리한 입장에 놓인듯
<drake_cli> '에이, MS도 해줬는데 님들이 안해줌?' <-
<drake_cli> 님들이 MS보다 비싸네여
<popeye92> cai_: 하이... 백수 생활 그리 재미있진 않네
<drake_cli> 백수가 얼마나 바쁜데요
<Markers> 백수가 바쁜가요?
<Markers> 응?
<Markers> 다른의미에서인가
<drake_cli> 겁내바쁨
<drake_cli> 뭔가바쁨
<cai_> 백수시라뇨.. 바쁘게 활동하고 계신것 같던데
<drake_cli> 한 2년 뱈수로 지내는데 여기저기 오라는데도 많고
<drake_cli> 일단 뱈수는 몸이 약해서 술을 마시면 다음날은 꼭 늦게까지 자줘야 함
<popeye92> cai_: "활동"은 있지만 돈되는게 아니라는게 함정이지
<drake_cli> 빙고
<cai_> 아하.. 그렇긴 하죠.. 흠.. '투자' 하신만큼 배가 되어 돌아오지 않을까요 ;)
<popeye92> cai_: 그래야 할텐데 말이지
<cai_> 아니면 간간히 컨트랙트 일 하시는것도
<cai_> 승진이형처럼 ㅋㅋ
<popeye92> cai_: 승진이처럼 첨부터 그거만 했으면 일이 좀 들어오겠지만..이제 시작해서 그랜지 난 별로 없어
<cai_> 승진이형한테 몇개 건네달라고 하세요ㅎㅎ 이것저것 많이 벌려놔서 정신없어하는것 같던데 항상 ㅡ,.ㅡ;
<cai_> 근데 그와중에도 그걸 다 소화하긴 하나봐요;; 역시 무서운 굇수인듯
<popeye92> 안 줄껄 ㅎㅎ
<cai_> "네트워크 보안 관련 강사를 찾습니다!"
<cai_> 저런건 페이가 별로 안되나요?
<popeye92> 나두 그거 같이 해
<cai_> 오오 그렇군요
<drake_cli> 나 상곤이한테 땡전 한푼 안 줬는데..
<cai_> 아 승진이형도 하는거에요?
<drake_cli> 찔린당
<cai_> 그냥 소개만 해주는건줄 ㅋㅋ
<popeye92> cai_: 우리나라에 영어로 강사할 사람이 많지도 않은데..그거다 보안과정이니...거의 없지..
<cai_> 그러게요ㅋㅋ 한국에있었으면 지원해보고 싶은데 아쉽네요
<popeye92> cai_: 한국에 있는 외국애들 몇 명 만났는데 소개시켜 줄까봐
<drake_cli> 음? 뭐 '영어로 네트워크 보안에 대해서 설명'할 수 있는 사람이 필요한건가요?
<cai_> 대상은 누구에요? 국내 대학에 와있는 학생들인가..
<cai_> drake_cli: 넹 3일동안 7시간/일 강의에요
<cai_> - 네트워크 개요 및 기본 (기반지식 위주)
<cai_> - 네트워크 패킷 분석 방법 (와이어샤크 등 실무)
<cai_> - 네트워크 공격기술 (스니핑, 스푸핑, DDoS, Exploits, DNS, SSL)
<cai_> - 네트워크 공격 관련 각종 실습
<drake_cli> 헐 빡세다
<popeye92> 해외에서 보안강의를 들으러 와요
<drake_cli> 상곤이가 할수 있긴 할텐데..
<cai_> 오호 주최는요?
<drake_cli> DES/AES/RSA 기술쪽 전문인데.. 상곤이..
<popeye92> cai_: KISA
<cai_> ㅋㅋ 신기하네요 kisa에서 해외 학생 상대로하는 강연이라닛..
<popeye92> kisa 가 해외 보안 사업에 손대기 시작했지
<cai_> 그렇군요
<popeye92> 보안 인프라 세팅해주면서 보안강의도 해주기
<cai_> 아.. 페이스북 피드들 보고 있으면
<cai_> 한국에 재미난 이벤트들 많은데
<cai_> 못가는게 아쉬운것들이 참 많아요
<cai_> 미국엔 하도 지역별로 나뉘어있고 양질의 모임은 너무 멀리있고 ㅠㅠ
<drake_cli> 음..
<popeye92> cai_: 자네는 거기서 내 자리 좀 만들어놓으시게 ㅎㅎ
<drake_cli> cai_: 님 구글 입사!?
<cai_> popeye92: ㅋㅋ 제가 무슨 힘이 있겠어요 ㅠㅠ
<cai_> drake_cli: 아뇨 ㅋㅋ 전 그냥 사업중
<drake_cli> 헐
<cai_> 근데 구글 입사 생각보다 안어려운뎅
<drake_cli> 구글같은 회사의 사장!!
<autowiz2012> drake 다....
<cai_> 한국에서 바로 미국본사로 오려면 빡셀수 있겠네요..
<cai_> 한국지점도 꽤 좋지 않나요 오피스 환경?
<cai_> popeye92: 이번에 RSAC에 안랩분들도 오시고 한국분들 많이 오셨던데 ㅠㅠ
<cai_> NDSS컨퍼런스 끝나고 오신 교수님들도 계시고
<popeye92> cai_: RSA 도 언젠가 가볼라구... 지난 주에 OWASP AppSec 하면서 사람들을 많이 만났지
<popeye92> blackhat 도 가려면...돈 많이 벌어야겠당
<cai_> 크.. 부럽네요.. 보안관련 사람들하고 in person으로 대화해본게 언제쩍인지 -_-
<cai_> PPP애들하고 얘기하는게 전부에요 요즘엔..
<drake_cli> nshc는 잘하고있나..
<popeye92> cai_: ㅎㅎ 그렇겠네
<drake_cli> 함 가봐야는디..
<popeye92> drake_cli: nshc 도 열심히 잘 하고 있죠
<cai_> popeye92: 블랙햇 가시기 전에 일단 회사에 들어가셔서 회사보고 티켓값을 내게 하는게 정답
<cai_> nshc 회사 옮겼나요?
<cai_> 예전에 거기서 강의했던적 있었는데 ㅋㅋ.. 벌써 2년은 된듯 싶네요
<cai_> (완전 멀었던 기억밖에...ㄷㄷ)
<popeye92> 건물 사서 옮겼다는 얘기에 축하화환은 보냈는데...가보진 못 했어
<drake_cli> 원래 저기 당정에 있었는데 서울 올라온거 같던데
<cai_> 오호
<cai_> 그렇군요.. 당정에 있을때 갔던지라 -_-)
<drake_cli> 상곤이가 말하는 보안
<cai_> popeye92: ㅋㅋ 시간나시면 함 방문해보셔여
<popeye92> nshc 가 의왕에 있네 그려
<popeye92> cai_: 넘 멀어
<drake_cli> '홍채인식에 지문인식에 음성인식에 별별짓 다 해서 들어가는 사무실이 있는데요, 아무리 그렇게 보안장치를 해놔도 야쿠르트 아줌마는 항상 내앞에 있는 이유를 모르겠네여' <-
<cai_> ㅋㅋ
<popeye92> 야쿠르트 아줌마랑 구두닦아주는 아저씨랑
<autowiz2012> 음냥냥...
<lexlove> 퇴근합니다. 즐거운 휴일 되세요`
<razGon_web> 대한 독립 만세!
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-03-01
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 오늘도 진료중...ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 바쁘시니 다행이네요
<Mirnae> 안녕하세요. 도움이 필요해서 왔습니다. 현재 우분투 12.04사용중인데 부팅후 정상 사용중 랜덤하게 화면이 검게 변하며 깜빡이는 문제가 발생합니다. ctrl+alt+f1 터미널 모드로들어가면 그런 현상은 없습니다. 검게 화면이 변할때 아무키나 누르면 다시 정상적인 화면이 뜨는데 다시 잠시후 다시 검은 화면으로 변하네요. intel 915GM/GM/910GML 그래픽카드ë
<Work^Seony> 915은 여럿 우분투 관련 포럼에서 이슈가 제기된 칩셋이라서, 12.04 이상 버전에서는 쓰기에 좀 무리가 있을 거에요..
<Mirnae> 아 그렇나요? 급실망중..
<Work^Seony> 퇴근!
<razgon_LBT> 인생막장.ㅎ
<razgon_LBT> 안녕하세요?
<razgon_LBT> 추운날에 라즈곤입니다.
<razgon_LBT> 어제 감기 걸려서 아주 죽는줄알았어요
<JSTae76> ECHO "안녕하세요";
<razgon_LBT> JSTae76, 누구야~~?
<JSTae76> razgon_LBT, 여자요 (부끄)
<razgon_LBT> codefile_누구야?
<razgon_LBT> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_LBT> 좋겠다.ㅋ
<JSTae76> 예?
<Cheayuncho> 하아... 6년간 저에게 많은것을 보여준 모니터가
<Cheayuncho> 요단강을 건너가버렸습니다..
<Cheayuncho> 나에게 외설적인것부터시작해서 예술적인것까지 많은걸 보여준녀석이...
<Cheayuncho> 오늘... 죽어버렸습니다 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 감기에서 돌아왔습니다.
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2013-03-02
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> '
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<razGon_web> 감기에 버티는 날입니다.
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎㅎ;
<ahoops_> 굶주림에 버티는 날입니다. ㅠ
<ahoops_> 한 3일 굶었더니;; 죽겠군요.
<ahoops_> 살쪄야하는데 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 혼자살면 정말 이게 문제인것같아요. 굶기를 밥먹듯이.. ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> 안녕하세용
<Work^Seony> VMware Workstation 9이 생겼는데, 이걸 쓸지 패러럴즈를 쓸지 고민되네요
<ahoops_> 그건 좋은건가요 -ㅅ-
<Work^Seony> 그걸 잘 몰라서 문제에요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 문제는 VMware workstation은 아주 비싸거든요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 얼마에요~
<ahoops_> 그까이꺼 얼마에요!!
<Work^Seony> $250
<ahoops_> 아.주. 비싸군요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 아... 근데 이거 맥에서는 안되는거구나...
<Work^Seony> 고민 안해도 되겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 벌써 3월이네요..
<Work^Seony> 담달에 유타로 교육 갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 우앙..
<ahoops_> 어떤 교육이에요.
<Work^Seony> 3일 교육에 $2,950 이에요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 꺄아~
<Work^Seony> Bacula라고 하는 백업시스템 교육이에요
<ahoops_> 네..
<ahoops_> 백업이 절대 쉬운문제가 아니긴하죠..돈도 많아야하구 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그래도 미국에서 가장 안전한 주니까 별일 없겠죠 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 하와이에 너무 오래 살다보니까, 백인들 많은데 가면 좀 위축되요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 미국이 안전하지 않다고 느끼는 경우가 제법 되나봐요?
<Work^Seony> 전 안당해봤는데, 얘기를 많이 들어서요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 네..
<Work^Seony> 그래도 가장 안전하다고 하는 곳 1위가 유타이고 2위가 하와이거든요
<ahoops_> 네..
<Work^Seony> 하와이는 여자 혼자서 밤에 돌아다녀도 아무렇지 않은 곳인데, 그럼 유타는 더 안전하다는 의미일테니 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 역시 몰몬교의 성지 답네요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 진짜 한국에서 안전문제를 걱정해본 기억이 평생없는것같은데..
<Work^Seony> 요즘은 한국 위험하잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 나와사니깐 큰 걱정의 대상중에 하나가 안전이에요.
<Work^Seony> 피해야할 1순위는, 고등학생들 모여있는 곳 ㅎ
<ahoops_> 전 한국에서도 쳐박혀 살어서 그랬을려나요. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 드디어 학교 홈페이지 Staff list에 제 이름이 등록됐네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> https://coe.hawaii.edu/directory/
<ahoops_> 감축~
<Work^Seony> seowon 치면 나옵니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 사진 찍은지 벌써 1주일이 넘었는데 웹사이트 관리자는 아직도 업로드를 안햇는지...
<Work^Seony> 하여간 그 아줌마 일처리가 엄청 느려서..
<ahoops_> 나오는군요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 두달후면..
<ahoops_> 우기시작이라서 전 열심히 나와서 사는중에요.
<Work^Seony> 아... 거기는 5월부터 우기 시작이군요...
<Work^Seony> 여기는 겨울이 우기거든요..
<ahoops_> 반년 우기, 반년 건기라서요. 우기때는 진짜 사람날라가요 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 바람이 워낙쎄서 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 이곳의 지도 데이터를 얼추 쌓아놨는데요.
<ahoops_> 이제 이걸..
<Work^Seony> 오... 그렇구나... 여기도 쎄긴 쎈데, 사람이 날아다닐 정도는 아니라...
<ahoops_> 좀 과장한거죠.ㅎㅎ;
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 데이터를 웹으로 좀 뿌려야하는데..
<ahoops_> 만만치 않네요. ㅠ
<ahoops_> jquery 도배질해야하는 상황에요~
<Work^Seony> 그래서 웹사이트 개발을 노가다라고 하는 거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> ㅠ
<ahoops_> 최종목표는..
<ahoops_> clojure + clojure script로 끝내고 싶은데요.
<ahoops_> 공부의 양이 결코 적지않네요.
<ahoops_> 웹에 대해서 잘 몰라서..빡씨군요.
<ahoops_> (또 맘먹으면 금방금방하기도 하지만, 노는것도 그만큼중요한거라 속도가 안나요.ㅡㅡ;;)
<Work^Seony> 저는 막상 교육 간다고 하니까 엄청 부담스러워요
<Work^Seony> 분명 그 교육 갔다오면 다들 저한테 기대하는게 클텐데,
<ahoops_> 왜요..댕겨오심되죠~
<ahoops_> 아..기대치;;
<Work^Seony> 갔다와서 잘 모르는 것처럼 보이면...
<ahoops_> 개발자는 개발하면서 배우는거고~ 시스템 관리도 관리하면서 배운다!! 원래 그런거다!! 이 컨셉으로 밀고나가세요~
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 하루에 백만원짜리 교육이라...
<Work^Seony> 거기다 뱅기표에 호텔비에 제 월급까지 고려하면, 3일 교육에 5백만원은 되지않나 싶은데요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 그돈이면 저 2달 생활비는되는데!!
<Work^Seony> 저는 3달치는 됩니다 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 아 저도 3달은 되겠네요..
<ahoops_> 백업솔루션 업체의 교육이죠?
<Work^Seony> 업체는 업체인데, 사실 솔루션 자체는 오픈소스에요
<ahoops_> 네..
<Work^Seony> Bacula는 오픈소스인데, 모니터링 툴이나 플러긴 등등은 어떤 회사에서 제작하더라구요,...
<ahoops_> 아항..
<Work^Seony> 거기서 교육하는 건데, 본사는 스위에 있고, 교육하는 곳은 스위스랑 유타 두군데 뿐이에요
<Work^Seony> 그나마도 올해 미국에서 수강 가능한게 딱 4월 뿐...
<ahoops_> 하악..
<ahoops_> 저도 예전에 회사다닐때..
<ahoops_> 정말 백업쪽이 만만치 않았었던 기억이 나는군요.
<ahoops_> 결과적으로는 넷앱꺼를 사용했지만요.
<Work^Seony> 저희는 백업 자체는 별로 고민은 안해요.  이미 Bacula로 정리가 잘 되어있어서, 서버가 늘어나면 붙이기만 하면 되거든요...
<Work^Seony> 근데 그 Bacula라는 오픈소스 솔루션 자체가 사용하기가 좀 어려워요..
<ahoops_> 네..
<ahoops_> 잘하실수있어요!!
<ahoops_> 툴일뿐이자나요~
<ahoops_> 따로 관리용 툴을 개발해내야하는것두 아니고~
<Work^Seony> 네. 뭐 사람이 1:1로 붙어서 가르쳐준다고 하니까 시키는거 따라하면 사용법 정도니까 잘 익힐 수 있을 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 쿼리드려도 되요?
<Work^Seony> 넵
<ahoops_> 넹넹.
<ahoops> 잼난게 필요하다.
<Work^Seony> ahoops, 아까 보스님 오셔서 얘기 끊겼어요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> ㅋ
<ahoops> 전 짱개때문에 집으로 왔어요..시끄러워서요 ㅡㅡ;;
<ahoops> 맨날 가는 까페가 있는데, 대륙님들 오시면 맨날 피난가기 급급해요.
<Work^Seony> 제 동생 말에 의하면, 중국사람들은 시끄럽고 크게 얘기해야 "호탕"하다고 생각한다네요
<ahoops> 그건 호탕이 아니고 노이즈일뿐에요..
<ahoops> 너무해요 진짜..
<Work^Seony> 분도님 오시자마자 바로 나가시네..
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다.
<dummy-bot> clear
#ubuntu-ko 2013-03-03
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<ahoops__> Server^Seony: 퍽
<oming> 아아 테스트...
<oming> 잘 되나욤?
<ahoops> 네 잘되요.
<oming> 감사합니당.
#ubuntu-ko 2014-02-24
<Seony> 요가는 아니에요
<samahui> 엣지 라인이 맞는거 같습니다
<samahui> 성능도 괜찮고 얇게 잘나왔네요
<Seony> http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/thinkpad/x-series/x1-carbon/?sb=:00000025:000038B4:
<Seony> X1 카본 울트라북 이라고 써있네요
<samahui> 아 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 직원 중에 이거 쓰는 직원이 있어서 실물을 봤는데 정말 괜찮아요
<samahui> 카본도 나름 괜찮은데 초기 모델이 문제가 약간 있었던 기억이 나네요
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<Seony> 제 와이프는 오히려 애플 별로 안좋아하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 지금 나오는 모델은  칭찬 일색이군요
<samahui> 제 와이프 될 사람도 애플 안좋아해요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아이패드랑 아이폰은 좋아하는데, 컴퓨터는 싫어해요.  그래서 자기 노트북은 이걸로 하겠다네요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 제 여친님은 아이패드도 싫어해요. 사람들 다 쓰는게 좋은거라 생각이 강한듯해서 안드로이드로 패드도 사줬어요
<Seony> 일단 올해 돈 모이는거 봐서, 제 맥프로부터.. ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 전 그냥 눈치보고 있어야 되요. 너무 많이 샀고 가지고 있다고 벌써 눈치줘요
<samahui> 결혼하면 더 못사겠죠? ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 네 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 새로운 구입신공을 익혀야 겠네요. 예전에는 선물주고 내가 먹기 신공같은게 통했는데 이제는 경제적으로다가 태클걸거 같아서요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 그래서 저는 와이프랑 합의를 봤어요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 비상금 숨겨놓는 스킬이 늘어나시겠군요
<samahui> 비상금이 문제가 아니라 구입해서 회사에 놓는 수 밖에 안보여요 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui> 저도 합의 봐야겠네요. ^^;;
<Seony> 네.  제 경우는요 경제적으로 크게 무리없는 범위 내에서 월 얼마씩 용돈 개념으로 받기로 하고,
<Seony> 그 돈은, 버리든 불에 태우든 내가 알아서 한다 라고 정했죠
<Seony> 저번에 구입한 썬더볼트 디스플레이 2대도 그 용돈을 모아서 산거거든요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ ;;
<samahui> 저희는 그런거 안통해요. 그냥 있는거 또사면 안된다 식이라서요. 제가 좀 노트북 수집취미가 있어서 이것저것 예전 모델들이 많거든요
<samahui> 그거 봐서 더 그런듯해요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> IBM메니아 활돌을 오래하면서 구형들을 거진 다 모아놨거든요.
<Seony> 아~
<samahui> 덕분에 신형 사는데 제약이 생기네요.
<Seony> 저는 좀 해봤는데, 모아놓은 것들이 결국 그냥 짐만 되어버려서 안하기로 했죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 사실 안하기로 한지는 꽤 오래됐어요
<samahui> 저도 그러고 싶지만 모아놓은 놈들이 워낙 이뻐하던 놈들이라 잘 안되네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 특히 옛날에 영화 다운로드받으면 전부 다 씨디에 구워서 보관했는데,
<Seony> 그게 세월이 지나니까 결국 다 쓰레기더라구요
<samahui> 저랑 같으시군요
<samahui> 영화 시디로 구워 보관하던건 다 쓰레기가 되더라고요
<Seony> 언젠가 그걸 느끼고서는, 모아놓지 않기로 했어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그래서 요즘은 하드에 저장해놓고 하드를 쌓아놨죠 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 모아놓은 것들을 "자주 보면" 모을 가치가 있는데요,
<samahui> 그건 그래요
<samahui> 요즘 그래서 하드 정리중입니다
<Seony> 한 번 보고 씨디 직행이면 시간낭비 돈낭비 같더라구요..
<samahui> 정말 명작이나 또 보고 싶은 놈들만 살려주고 있어요
<Seony> 제가 유일하게 "수집"한다고 볼 수 있는건 음악씨디에요
<Seony> 음악은 늘 끼고 살거든요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 어느날부터 영화를 모으기 시작했는데 정신차리고 보니 하드에 몇테라의 영화가 있더라고요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 테라...
<samahui> 근데 이거 다 다시보려면 제가 늙게더군요. 전 그래서 지워버렸어요
<Seony> 어마어마하네요
<samahui> 고전영화부터 각 시리즈 거기에 장르별로 거진 다 모았어요
<Seony> 저는 지금 이 순간에도 음악을 끼고있으니... 음악을 모으는 거야말로 제게 딱 맞는 수집거리더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 봤던 영화는 거의 다 모으거나 DVD도 파일화 해서 저장해놓고 그랬죠
<Seony> 흐... 정말 장난 아니네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 음악 모아놓고 랜덤으로 들으면 아! 이노래도 정말 좋았지 하는 시간이 와요. 그럴대 좋은거 같아요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 네.  저는 좀 유난히 음악을 좋아해서, 한쪽 벽면을 음악씨디로 전부 채우는게 목표입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 정말 얼마전에야 이거 언제 다 볼 수 있을까? 내가 방송국도 아니고 이거 다 가지고 있어서 뭐하지? 하는 생각이 들더라고요
<samahui> 그리고 지웠어요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 네 영화는 좀 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 할아버님이 예전에 LP를 수집하는 취미가 있으셔서 응접실 한쪽 벽면을 LP로 체우던건 봤었습니다.
<samahui> 어린맘에 참 멋지다 싶었는데
<samahui> 지금은 할아버님 돌아기시고 아버님이 창고 어딘가에 넣어 놨는지 볼수가 없네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> LP라서 참 애매하겠네요
<Seony> 제가 고등학교 때부터 씨디를 모으기 시작했는데요, 모으기 전에 테이프로 모을까 씨디로 모을까 참 고민 많이 했거든요
<Seony> 아무래도 학생 때니까 돈이 없었던게 제일 문제였죠
<samahui> 씨디로 모으시길 잘하셨네요 ㅋ ㅋ
<Seony> 그러다 결론 내린게, 돈이 없어도 미래를 위해서 씨디로 모으자 했죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 테이프라면 조만간 나오지도 않을거 같고 무엇보다 자주 들으면 늘어져요 ㅋ
<Seony> 아무리 MP3 나와도 씨디는 당분간 안없어질거 같아요
<samahui> 진화 할 수 는 있겠네요. 용량땜시요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네.  게다가 그 황금귀라고 하는 사람들이 주장하는 바로는, 아무리 돈을 발라도 씨디를 따라갈 순 없거든요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 테이프는 공등학생때 열심히 듣고 댕겼는데 ... 좋아하는 곡만 죽어라 반복재생했더니 늘어져서 나중에는 노래 박자가 안맞더라는 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 헐 그 정도까지..
<samahui> 정말 좋아라하면 한곡만 죽어라 파는 몹쓸성격인지라 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 저는 음반을 통째로... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이 노래 다음에 그노래지 그런거요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래서 랜덤도 싫어해요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 게다가 수집 자체도 나름대로의 룰을 정하고 모아요.
<Seony> 예를 들면, 정규 스튜디오 앨범만 모으고,
<samahui> 테이프는 랜덤불가라 쭈욱 들어야하고 CD의 경우는 랜덤으로 들으면 숨겨놓은 노래 나오는 놈들이 간혹 있었어서 랜덤으로 듣기가 버릇이 되었었어요
<Seony> 한 번 모으기 시작한 뮤지션은 전부 다 구입한다 라던가..
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저도 그건 그랬었는데 어느날부터인가 공부에 일에 바쁘다보니 안듣고 안모으게 되더라고요
<Seony> 공부할 때 음악듣는건 확실히 방해되는게 맞는데요, 코딩할 때 듣는건 좋던데요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그러다 빠진게 노트북이라 노트북 수집으로 자연스레 넘어가버렸죠
<Seony> 고급취미네요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 코딩때는 오히려 주변 잡소리 없애려고 노래 틀어놔요. 다만 이어폰이 아니라 그냥 컴에서 흘러나오게요 ㅋ
<samahui> 주변사람 귀따위 신경쓰지 않습니다 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<Seony> 저는 밀폐형 헤드폰 끼고 작업해요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 고급취미 였는데~ 어느날부터 그것도 클래식 모델 모으기로 넘어가서요
<samahui> 다행이죠 ㅋ
<samahui> 첨에는 최신을 사들였는데 가격도 가격이고 이건 나중에 모을만한 가치있는 제품이 잘 나오지 않더라고요
<Seony> 글쵸.
<Seony> 다 고만고만하고, 불안불안하고..
<samahui> 하지만 클래식모델은 제가 현역으로 쓰던 향수도 자극해주고 또 명품이라 칭송받던 것들은 지금 켜서 두드려봐도 요즘 노트북보다 좋아보이고 그래요 물론 성능은 형편없지만요 ㅎㅎ;
<Seony> 글쵸.  저는 성능 떨어지면 쳐다도 안봐서요 ㅋ
<samahui> 당시 작성하던 프로그램들도 들어있고 가끔 당시의 게임도 돌려보고 그러면서 즐기죠 ㅋ
<samahui> 지금도 메인으로 쓰는 노트북들과 데탑 옆으로 구형인 IBM A31p에 리눅스 깔아서 채팅용으로 쓰는걸요 ㅋ
<samahui> 음악틀어놓고 영화도 틀어놓고 채팅도 돌리고 가끔 타이핑 용으로도 쓰고 프린터 서버로도 물려놓고 아주 활용도가좋아요
<samahui> 안정성이나 튼튼함은 요즘 노트북보다 좋거든요 ㅋ
<Seony> 하긴 놋북이니까 전기세도 적게 먹겠네요
<samahui> 넵 그게 노트북의 가장 큰 메리트죠
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 저는 가능하면 한대에서 전부 해결하고 싶어해서... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 성능이 필요하거나 접속이 많아야하는 서버가 아니라면 홈서버로 쓰기 딱 좋아요 ㅋ ㅋ
<ipeter> 어이쿠
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ~~
<ipeter> 아침부터 활기차게 대화중이시군요!
<ipeter> 월요일날 힘이나네요!
<ipeter> 좋은 아침입니다~
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저도 그게 작업할때 효율적이긴 한데 그냥 켜놓고 가끔씩 들여다보고 사용하면 기분전환이되요 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 네 좋은 아침입니다~ 힘내야죠 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 잠시후부터 회의전쟁 시작입니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 개발자들이시니 아시겠지만 요즘 노트북보다 예전 노트북이 화면이 더 작업하기 좋아요. 메인은 1920*1080이지만 A31p는 1600*1400이거든요
<Seony> 회의전까지 여기서 마음을 가라앉히시는군요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ 여긴 고요한 아침의 직장터입니다.
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ 넵 ㅋ
<ipeter> 사마휘님은 혹시 보안업체쪽에서 일하시나요?
<samahui> 보안 프로그램 개발은 하고 있습니디만
<samahui> 연구소입니다 ㅋ
<ipeter> 허허..
<Seony> yemharc: 안녕하세요
<ipeter> yemharc: 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> samahui: 요즘 바브시겠어요.
<yemharc> 피곤한 월요일이군요
<ipeter> samahui: 보안 강화에 화두가 그쪽에서 많이 이뤄지더라구요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 여기서는 방금 활기찬 월요일 어쩌고 저쩌고 했었는데..
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> yemharc: 여기 오신 이상 활기차셔야 합니다. (살작 강요)
<samahui> 감자기 분..분위기가.. 흑흑
<samahui> 현실은 외면하는 겁니다!
<samahui> 난 하늘을 날고 있다~~~!
<ipeter> 약간 한산해서 집에 서버에 ssh 몰래 접속해보니
<yemharc> 현실을 외면하면 밥벌이는 어쩝니까 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 좀비 프로세스 있다고 뜨네요.
<ipeter> 터미널 색깔도 검은색인데 무섭습니다.
<samahui> 월급받을때는 현실적입니다 ㅋ
<samahui> 좀비야 자주 발생합니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 크게 신경쓰지마세요.
<ipeter> samahui: 월급날... 행복하죠.. 므흣~ 하지만 주말보다 더 안온다는 슬픈사실...ㅠ
<Seony> 좀비 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 아! 워데하는나링군요
<samahui> 후딱 일하고 저녁에 퇴근해서 봐야겠네요 ㅋ
<ipeter> samahui: 그래도 이번달은 짧아서 증말 다행입니다.
<samahui> 월급날 얼마 안남아서 행복합니다
<ipeter> samahui: 워데가 뭐예요..?
<Seony> 워킹데드
<samahui> 워킹데드라고 미드예요 ㅋ
<Seony> 좀비 나오는 미드에요
<ipeter> samahui: 아앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 아직도 오래 남았어요!
<samahui> 저희랑 월급날이 다르시군요 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<ipeter> 전 히로즈 reborn 15년도에 나오는 트레일러보고
<ipeter> 깜짝 놀랐습니다.
<ipeter> samahui: 네. 전 초쯤에 받아요..ㅠ
<samahui> 10일이신가보군요 ㅋ
<ipeter> samahui: 체감상이지만 말일날 받는게 제일 빨리 오는거 같아요.
<ipeter> samahui: 헉헉헉 혹시 우리회사 선임분 아니신지. ㅎㄷㄷ
<samahui> 월급날은 25일아니면 10일이 대부분이더군요. 가끔 다른날도 있지만요 ㅋ
<ipeter> 첨 잠시 있던 회사는 매달 말일이었거든요.
<yemharc> 월급날이면 크게 5 10 15 25 정도 아닌가요
<ipeter> 은근 잘 왔던 기억이 있스니다.
<ipeter> 10일은 정말 안와요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 보통 10일아니면 25일이 많아요
<Seony> 저는 5일 20일
<samahui> 외국은 제외 입니다 ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 회의 시작할때 된거 같아요 ~ 이따 다시 올께요
<samahui> 즐거운 하루들 되세요 ~~
<Seony> 수고하세요
<ipeter> samahui: 수고하세요!
<ipeter> Seony: 아..저도 두번받고 싶습니다.
<ipeter> Seony: ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데, 한번 받으면 계획을 세우게 되는데,
<Seony> 두번 받으면 계획을 잘 안세우게 되요
<ipeter> 5일 받으시는건 서원님이 가지시고,. 20일날 들어오는건 와이프분 주세요.
<ipeter> 공평하네요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 월급 독과점 방지법안 통과 땅땅땅.
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 결혼하면 그게 생각대로 안됩니다.
<Seony> 일단 기본적인 월급은 다 중전한테 넘어가죠
<ipeter> Seony: 다 뺏기나요? -.ㅡ+
<ipeter> Seony: ㅎㄷㄷㄷ ㅎㄷㄷㄷ ㅎㄷㄷㄷㄷ ㅎㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<Seony> 그다음 중전마마한테 결제를 요청하죠 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 어엌ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 결혼은 다음생애에...
<Seony> 사실 한국에서는 여자들이 경제권을 쥐고싶어하잖아요
<ipeter> 그렇죠.
<ipeter> 여자들이 그래도 하나하나 꼼꼼히 잘 챙기니 말이죠.
<ipeter> 남자는 가격 비슷하면 대충 지르고..
<ipeter> 정신나가면 비싼것도 마구 지르죠..ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 웁..저만 그런가요.
<ipeter> 급 챙피해지네요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 저도 그래요
<Seony> 그래서 결혼하고나서 그거 때문에 좀 트러블이 많았고, 사실 지금도 많아요
<Seony> 제 와이프는 사고싶은게 별로 없는데, 저는 너무 많거든요
<ipeter> 중전마마가 검소하신듯하네요.
<ipeter> 여자분들 은근 낭비벽 많으신분들 많아요.
<ipeter> 그리고...
<ipeter> 사고 싶은거 많은거... (조용히 동의합니다.ㅋㅋㅋ)
<ipeter> 근데 전 요즘 뜸하네요.
<Seony> 네.  제 와이프는 쓸데없는 지출을 아주 싫어해요
<ipeter> 예전엔 맥북이 그렇게도 가지고 싶었는데, 이젠 그다지 맥 쓰고싶지도 않고..그냥 우분투 써야하나 그생각해요.
<ipeter> =.=
<ipeter> autowiz_2013: 안녕하세요?
<autowiz_2013> 아이피터님 안녕하세요
<autowiz_2013> 스플릿은 뭐 답없죠 반토막 날때도 많고. ㅋㅋ 어제는
<autowiz_2013> 스픗릿 나더니 저혼자 있더군요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_2013> 외로운 무인도에 간듯한 느낌이었어요 ..
<ipeter> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2315189&cate1=860&cate2=869&cate3=10585&cate4=0
<ipeter> 맥북에어가 더 저렴하네요.
<autowiz_2013> 2560 x 1440 이면 우와
<autowiz_2013> 제 27인치 모니터랑 같은데요 멋지다 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> gjr
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 해상도는 이제사 확인했네요.
<ipeter> 그럼 레티나급인데..
<ipeter> 그리 비싼건 아니군요.
<autowiz_2013> 지금 30인치나 27인치도
<autowiz_2013> 처음 나왔을때는 기존 17인치나 19인치에 비해
<autowiz_2013> dpi 가 높아서 같은 픽셀 글자가 작게 보이곤 했었는데
<autowiz_2013> 레티나는 더 하겠지요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 그래도 느므 비싸네요.
<ipeter> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 회의 끝나고 왔더니 점심시간 다되가네요
<samahui> 징그러운 회사 ㅋ
<samahui> 점심드 맛나게 드세요~
<ipeter> 점심먹고 왔습니다. 모두 즐거운 식사시간 되세요.
<ipeter> 혹시 서버에 svn 구축해놓으신 분 계신가요?
<yemharc> http://forum.falinux.com/zbxe/index.php?document_srl=590153&mid=lecture_tip
<ipeter> yemharc:  아.. 구축은 다했는데요,
<yemharc> ?
<ipeter> yemharc: 리붓뒤에 다시 서비스를 스타트 시키는걸 까먹어서
<yemharc> 서비스 자동실행요?
<ipeter> yemharc: 찾고있는데 안보이네요.
<ipeter> 아니요.
<ipeter> 자동실행까지는 아니어도
<ipeter> 일단 단발성 서비스 실행 커맨드라인이 생각이 안나서요..
<ipeter> 그때 했었는데..
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> sudo service svnserved start
<yemharc> 일겁니다
<yemharc> 자동실행 거실거면
<yemharc> sudo update-rc.d svnserve defaults
<yemharc> svnserve인지 svnserved인지 헷갈리네요. 요건 탭으로 자동완성 되니 확인해보시구요
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 감사합니다!
<ipeter> yemharc: 아흑. 감사합니다.
<ipeter> yemharc: 구축 완료 되었네요.
<yemharc> 됐나요?
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 네네.
<ipeter> sudo update-rc.d svnserve defaults
<ipeter> 이녀석 쳐주면
<ipeter> 이후에 리붓해도 자동으로 서비스 실행되는 녀석인가요?
<ipeter> 현재 우분투 서버 12.04에서 돌리는 중입니다.
<yemharc> 네
<ipeter> yemharc: 감사합니다.
<yemharc> 간단히 설명하면 윈도에서 시작프로그램 폴더에 등록하는 개념이고
<yemharc> 리눅스 식으로 말하면 init.rc 혹은 rc.d 등에 스크립트 등록하는 걸 자동화 한겁니다
<ipeter> 현재 2006년에 구매했던 놋북 아직도 돌아가서
<ipeter> 램2기가로 업해서
<ipeter> 우분투 12.04 서버 돌리는 중이거든요.
<ipeter> 거기에 svn 서버도 구축하고, 톰캣 아파치 설치해서
<ipeter> 개인 서버 만들어서 홈페이지 하나 띄어볼려구요.
<yemharc> 그런정도 작업이야 아톰CPU를 써도 무난하니 사양은 걱정 안하셔도 되겠네요
<ipeter> 아.. 그렇군요.
<ipeter> 고맙습니다..ㅠ 조금 많이 헤맸었거든요.
<yemharc> 톰캣을 쓰시는건 뭔가 이유가 있나요?
<ipeter> 뭐 가장 익숙한 서버 사용하려는것 말고는 특별한 이유는 없습니다.
<ipeter> 아파치, 톰캣이요..
<ipeter> 사실 제가 능숙한 편이 아니라 배우는 입장이라 부족한 면이 많습니다.
<ipeter> 많은 가르침 부탁드립니다.
<yemharc> 에..... 아뇨 저 jsp는 몰라서 (...)
<yemharc> 시스템 설정같은건 도와드릴 수 있어요
<ipeter> 아..시.스.템.설.정. 덜덜덜
<ipeter> 고맙습니다.
<ipeter> 뭐 엔터프라이즈급 홈피도 아니지만,
<ipeter> 뭐 그냥 한번 해보려구요.
<ipeter> 모르는게 정말 많네요..ㅠ
<yemharc> 심심하시면 설치 다 하신 다음에
<yemharc> http://gatling-tool.org
<yemharc> 요런거 한번 해보세요
<yemharc> 설정 바꿔가면서
<ipeter> +_+ 아이고!! 완전 고맙습니다!!!
<ipeter> 열심히 해보겠습니다!
<ipeter> (_ _)
<madbox> 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<madbox> 최근에 우분트를 업무용으로 써볼까 해서 시작했는데. 마음에 드는 UI 환경을 만드는게 상당히 어렵네요. 기본으로 된걸 쓰면 되겠지만 맘에 안들고. 여러가지 환경이 있던데. kbuntu,lubuntu,gnome, 등등... 혹시 추천 하시는게 있나요.
<yemharc> 어떤 업무냐에 따라 틀리겠네요
<bluedusk> 본인취향이라..;
<bluedusk> http://bit.ly/Os3LwZ
<bluedusk> 전 이렇게 해두고 쓰고 있어요
<madbox> 하하네.. 그렇겠죠... 혹시 지금 사용하고 계시는 환경은 어떤 것을 쓰고 계신가요.
<madbox> 오 깔끔하네요.
<madbox> bluedusk/ 지금 저게 gnome 이 기본 이신거죠 ?
<bluedusk> 네
<bluedusk> ubuntu 12.04 에서 유니티 지우고 gnome-classic 환경으로 바꿔서 쓰고 있어요
<madbox> 네 . 감사합니다. 저도 gnome 으로 시작 해야 겠네요/.
<bluedusk> 엄밀히 말하면 xfce 기본 구성 이랑도 비슷해요..;
<madbox> 네. 유니티... 좋은 것 같기도 하면서.. 좀 답답하더군요...
<madbox> 아 정보 감사합니다.
<yemharc> 커스텀하기 귀찮고 유니티는 싫고 좀 이쁘장한건 원하고 하시면 gnome shell도 좋은 대안이죠
<yemharc> kde는 안쓴지 한참되서 뭐라 말은 못 드리겠고...
<autowiz_2013> 제 5계급에
<madbox> :) 일단 gnome shell 과 xfce 를 시도 해 봐야겠네요.
<autowiz_2013> 나오는거 처럼 CLI 로 화면 분할 해서 쓰는것도 뭔가 좀 뽀대가 날듯도 하지만
<yemharc> 여러가지 의미로 좌절감을 느껴보고 싶으시다면 window-maker도 (...도망가자)
<madbox> 하하.. 윈도우 메이커는 제게는 좀 복잡할 거 같군요  ;;;;
<bluedusk> 어차피 ui 라는게 본인에게 맞쳐 쓸꺼면
<bluedusk> 본인이 커스터마이징 해서 쓰는게 가장 속편한거 같더라구요..
<madbox> 대량으로 커스텀 하면.. 제가 다시 잘 복구 할 수 있을지 좀 의문이라서요. ( 복사를 해두 면 되려나.. )
<Markers> 그냥 쉘에서 쓰시면 편해요 UI 고민할 필요가 없...
<madbox> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<madbox> 네 알겠습니다. 참고할게요. : )
<bluedusk> gnome 기준이면 ~/.config 에 대부분의 설정이 다 들어가있어요
<bluedusk> 패널 위치나 그런거..
<bluedusk> 전 뭐 통째로 빽업받아두긴 하지만.;
<madbox> 설정이 잘되면.. 저도 백업을 해두어야 겠네요/
<bluedusk> 그쵸ㅕ 나중에 다시 설정하는 귀찮음을 없애려면..;
<bluedusk> 근데 뭐 그렇다고 완전 손안가는건 아니라서..;
<madbox> 그정도는... 그래도 괜찮을 것 같아요. 조금 손보는 거라면...
<madbox> 다들 감사드립니다. 이제 설치가 되서. 재부팅 합니다.
<yemharc> 연구소 잡혀갑니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_2013> 질문좀 드려도 되나요? ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_2013> 레코드가 이렇고롬 있습니다. abc 101 abcd
<autowiz_2013> abc 101 abcde
<autowiz_2013> aaa 102 abcdef
<autowiz_2013> aaa 102 abcdefg
<autowiz_2013> 여기에서 두번째 컬럼 별로 개수를 세어 보고 싶습니다. 어떤 방법이 있을까요 중복 제거 한 값을 추출하는 방법이라도 있을까요?
<autowiz_2013> 그냥 엑셀로 해야 할려나요?
<autowiz> 부르렁
<autowiz> 어 여기가 아닌데 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> cat 파일 | awk '{print $2}' | uniq | wc -l
<bluedusk> cat 파일 | awk '{print $2}' | sort |uniq | wc -l
<autowiz_2013> 감사합니다.
<autowiz_2013> sort -u 할때 다른컬럼이 있으면 안되나 보네요
<autowiz_2013> 엔신님 수고하셨습니다. 쉬세요~~
<ipeter> 졸립습니다.
<autowiz_2013> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_2013> 2013번째 오즈복제본 입니다.
<ipeter> 무서워요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 퇴근 시간이네요. 다들 즐거운 마음으로 집으로 향하시고 맛난 저녁들 드세요~
<samahui> 저도 이만 가볼께요~
<ipeter> 안뇽하세요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<samahui> 좋은 아침... 아니 미세먼지 가득한 아침입니다.
<samahui> 주변국들이 피해만 날려주는군요
<razGon_chtZlla> 후. 쭝꿔
<razGon_chtZlla> samahui: 노트북의 현자여! 노트북 추천해주세요. 울마눌 업무용이요. 울마눌 취직했습니다.ㅠㅠ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 가지고 다니실꺼면 작은인치 작업능률을 따지시려면 15.6인치 추천드릴게 있습니다만
<razGon_chtZlla> 둘다두개정도까지 추천받습니다.
<samahui> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2325331&cate1=860&cate2=869&cate3=10581&cate4=0
<samahui> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2388178&cate1=860&cate2=869&cate3=10581&cate4=0
<samahui> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2388149&cate1=860&cate2=869&cate3=10581&cate4=0
<samahui> 엘쥐가 이번 라인업이 업무환경에 괜찮으면서 AS좋으니 추천드립니다 이쁘기도 하구요
<samahui> 다만 그램의 경우 초기 액정 불량이 약간 있습니다
<samahui> 푸른빛선이 돈다는 소리가 있어서 추후 그부분 해결된 모델이 다시 나올 가능성이 있습니다
<samahui> 뽑기운이 존재하죠
<samahui> 전 15.6인치 짜리를 추천드립니다. 업무환경에 탁월한 15.6인치에 1920*1080해상도이면서 가격도 나름 괜찮죠
<samahui> AS포기하면 한성이나 MSI도 괜찮습니다
<samahui> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2188483&cate1=860&cate2=869&cate3=31883&cate4=0
<samahui> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2413585&cate1=860&cate2=869&cate3=12734&cate4=0
<samahui> 요런것들요 ㅋ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 전부 100만원 이하면서 성능도 괜찮은 놈들입니다.
<samahui> 다만 외산들은 OS미포함 100프로 입니다 ㅋ
<samahui> 엘쥐 15인치도 운영체제 미포함이예요
<razGon_chtZlla> yemharc: 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> razGon_chtZlla: 안녕하세요
<samahui> 개인적으로는 엘쥐 15인치 추천드립니다
<razGon_chtZlla> 저 15인치짜리 엘지 있습니다. 아이브릿지 버전으로요.
<samahui> 오호 그렇군요
<razGon_chtZlla> 괜찮죠. 저도 만족하고 있습니다. 이동이 적을때는 괜찮아요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 단, 엘지 것은 키감이...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_chtZlla> 그램은 정말 실망이더군요.
<samahui> 엘지가 옛날에는 정말 키감이 좋았는데 요즘 신형들 키감이 말들이 많네요
<razGon_chtZlla> 실은 그것때문에 문의 드립니다.
<samahui> 듀얼2코어 들어간 모델들 나왔을때는 정말 좋았었습니다
<samahui> 키감 좋은거 찾으시는건가요?
<samahui> 그럼 레노버로 가세요
<samahui> 7열을 버렸지만 키감 자체는 아직 빠지지 않습니다
<samahui> 아니면 델도 괜찮은 선택이고요
<yemharc> 노트북 키감만이라면 HP 추천해요
<yemharc> 최근 envy 시리즈는 키감 괜찮더라구요
<samahui> HP도 물빠진 느낌나서 작업 오래하면 손바닥아파요
<samahui> 요즘 엘지랑 비슷합니다
<razGon_chtZlla> 솔직히 이전에 xnote x130넷북이 키감이 좋아요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 음 결국은 레노버밖에 안남았군요.
<samahui> 엘쥐 12인치 라인이 예전 키를 그대로 쓴다면 좋은 키감 나오는 모델들 많을거계요
<razGon_chtZlla> 제가 쓰는건 아니라서 좀 그렇지만, 마눌님은 그램같은거 좋아하더군요.
<samahui> 여자분들이 좋아라 하십니다
<samahui> 그래서 추천드렸구요
<razGon_chtZlla> 예전에 아이패드가 뭔지도 모르고 덥석샀죠. 이쁘다고요.ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 여자분들은 제 생각에 성능이나 기능 등 보다도 외관을 첫째 구매이유로 뽑더군요
<samahui> 작고 가볍고 깔끔하니 이쁘장하면 좋아라하십니다
<yemharc> 대부분 그렇긴 하죠
<yemharc> 남자들은 디자인 좀 투박해도 성능을 보고
<samahui> 오히려 투박한 디자인이 마음에 들어서 구입하는 경우도 있죠
<samahui> 예전 TP라인이 그런식이였죠
<samahui> 투박한 깜장박스모양의 노트북이지만 업무용으로 가장 잘 팔렸죠
<samahui> razGon님 사모님이 그램을 마음에 들어하셨다면 휴대성 있는 모델을 좋아하실거 같은데요?
<razGon_chtZlla> 이쁜거요.ㅋ
<samahui> 12~13인치대를 알아보셔야 하는거 아닐까요?
<samahui> 큰거도 괜찮으면 http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2115802&cate1=860&cate2=869&cate3=10586&cate4=0 요녀석도 괜찮고요. 저렴하면서 성능도 나름 나오고 키보드 감 좋은편입니다
<razGon_chtZlla> 그래야 될거 같아요. 아니면 그램 사라고 하고 거기에 키보드 붙일까요? 미니 기계식 키보드
#ubuntu-ko 2014-02-25
<razGon_chtZlla> 아이비 브릿지군요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 괜찮은거 같군요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 키감이 좋다라. 비슷한 버전의 엘지것은 실만감만 안겨 줘서요.
<samahui> 엘쥐가 키감이 많이 나빠졌군요
<razGon_chtZlla> 그램은 정말 실망. 느낌이 참...
<samahui> 솔직히 예전에 TP생산하던 업체라 그런지 키보드 참 좋게 나왔었는데요
<razGon_chtZlla> 제가 에어패드 중국거있는데. 로지텍의 블루투스 키보드와 컨셉은 비슷하지만 키감이 별로 입니다.
<samahui> 전 TP의 7열키보드 이후로 키감 좋은 녀석으로 예전 엘쥐의 P100이라는 모델을 참 좋아라 했거든요
<razGon_chtZlla> 근데 그런키감이 나오더군요!!
<samahui> 10인치 타블릿 노트북인데 키감이 찰졌었죠
<samahui> 헐~
<razGon_chtZlla> 저는 제가 경험한것은 엘지 xnote x130
<razGon_chtZlla> 이게 좋더군요.
<samahui> 근데 요즘 노트북 치클릿 이라고 하나요. 키보드 모양이 비슷해지면서 다 키감이 나빠졌어요
<samahui> 손톱에 안걸린다는등 옆키와 간섭이 적다는등 내세우며 많이들 넣고 있지만 실질적으로 작업할때 키감 정말 나쁘게 느껴집니다
<samahui> 전 그래서 HP엘리트북도 버리고 델의 워크스테이션으로 와버렸어요
<razGon_chtZlla> 망할 블록 키보드!!
<samahui> 앞으로 더 그렇게 갈거 같아요. 하이엔드모델아니고서는 성능차가 없으니 가격경쟁붙어서 외형만 신경쓰고 키보드등 단가를 줄여나가니 더 나빠질거 같아요
<razGon_chtZlla> 진짜 무게 생각 안할거면 키보드에 신경쓰면 될텐데.
<razGon_chtZlla> 그런면에서는 삼성보다 엘지가 개념있었는데. 위에 상관이 바뀌었는지 무조건 단가로 가는거 같아요.ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 위에 추천드린 15인치 평은 나쁘지 않네요. TP라인중 저가형인 엣지모델이지만 키감도 좋고 성능도 괜찮다고 다들 그러네요(TPHOLIC)에서요 ㅋ
<samahui> 가성비로 가장 추천드립니다
<samahui> 다만 사모님이 크기가 너무 크다고 싫어하실수도 있어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_chtZlla> 하스웰 버젼 나오면 추천해야 겠습니다.
<yemharc> 으어......
<yemharc> 아이폰 배터리 갈러 가야겠네요
<yemharc> 풀챠지 용량이 1114라니......
<razGon_chtZlla> 아니면 그램으로 갈듯해여.ㅠㅠ
<razGon_chtZlla> 헉..
<razGon_chtZlla> yemharc: 아이폰4?
<yemharc> 5요
<yemharc> ...
<razGon_chtZlla> 허걱!!
<razGon_chtZlla> 4s에서 현역으로 잘뛰는 울마눌 핸폰은 정체가 뭐죠?
<samahui> ㅋ ㅋ 주변 여성분들이 다 그램 구입하더라고요 ㅋ
<razGon_chtZlla> 그램 보았는데. 잘빠진 아가씨 같더라구요.
<yemharc> 배터리는 어차피 개인차이니까요
<yemharc> 근데 전 아마 리퍼 가능할거 같네요
<samahui> 전 모양보다도 13인치대에 FHD라는 사실이 마음에 들더군요
<razGon_chtZlla> 하지만 같이 생활하다 보면 이건 좀 아니다라고 할거 같아요.ㅠ
<yemharc> 리사이클이 400회 조금 넘었는데 배터리 용량이 20%로 곤두박질 친거라서요
<samahui> 리퍼된다면 다행이네요
<razGon_chtZlla> 화면은 정말 좋습니다.
<razGon_chtZlla> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_chtZlla> 배터리 갈면 얼마나 나올까요?
<razGon_chtZlla> 4s의 경우에요?
<samahui> 애플은 답없음 이예요 ㅋ
<samahui> 그램이 화면은 좋은데 문제가 아까 말씀드렸지만 초기 불량이 좀 있습니다. 파란 줄이 간다나 뭐래나 그런 이슈가 요즘 보입니다
<yemharc> 음
<samahui> 그래서 조만간 수정된 모델로 다시 나온다는 소리가 있네요
<yemharc> 사제 배터리로 갈아치울까.......
<yemharc> 4300짜리 있던데
<razGon_chtZlla> 일단은 아직은 보류중이니 기다려 봐야죠.ㅋ
<razGon_chtZlla> 필요하다면 사줘야 될판입니다.
<razGon_chtZlla> 레노버엣지 버젼은 써본적 있는데. 키감이 좋더군요.
<yemharc> 연구소 갑니다아....
<razGon_chtZlla> 13인치인가 11인치짜리인가 였는데. 싸더라도 그런게 좋아 보여요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 헉.인사도 하기전에..ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 엣기 까지는 그래도 TP라인이니까요 ㅋ
<samahui> 씽크패드 들어간 모델은 아직 쓸만은해요
<ipeter> 혹시
<ipeter> 자차 운전하고 다니시는분 계신가요?
<samahui> 안녕하세요~~
<ipeter> 안녕하세요~
<samahui> 회사차라 자차가 아니네요~
<ipeter> 신호과속 교통카메라가 대낯에도 후래시가 터지나요?
<ipeter> 위반 차량 찍을때요
<samahui> 글쎄요. 과속해본적이 별로 없어서요
<samahui> 고속도로에서 찍혔을때는 불빛은 못본거 같네요
<ipeter> 신호위반 했는데..
<ipeter> 찍혔을지는 모르겠네요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<razGon_chtZlla> 낮에도 터집니다.
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;; 걱정마세요. 찍혔으면 쪽지 날라옵니다
<samahui> 낮에도 터지는군요 ㅋ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 슬프군요.
<samahui> 근데 낮인데 터져도 표가 날까요? 전 정말 신호를 잘지키는건지 한번도 본적이 없는거 같아요 ㅎㅎ;;
<ipeter> 터지지 않은거 같긴 한데..
<ipeter> 그거 후레시가 생각보다 좀 강렬(?)해서 보여요.
<bluedusk> 자차시면 범칙금 나오는거 조회 가능할꺼에요
<bluedusk> 어디서 본적이 있는데
<ipeter> 네. 실시간 조회 사이트 있긴한데...
<ipeter> 바로 바로 뜨는지는 잘 몰겠네요.
<ipeter> 한번 확인해봐야겠어요.
<samahui> 부디 무사히 넘어가셨길 ...
<samahui> 전 일 좀 하다가 올께요~ 즐거운 하루 보내세요~
<ipeter> 네~
<razGon_chtZlla> 즐작업요!
<ipeter> 있다가 뵙겠습니다~
<ahoops__> 좋은아침입니다.
<madbox> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<madbox> : )
<madbox> 어제 채널분들의 도움으로  ui 선택으로 여러 테스트를 해봤는데. xfce   저한테 제일 잘 맞더군요.
<madbox> 감사드립니다.
<ipeter> 잠시만 나갔다 오겠습니다.
<autowiz_2014> 10시 04분 이군요
<razGon_chtZlla> 곧점심시간이군요. 후..
<bluedusk> 그렇군요
<bluedusk> 점심 맛나게 드셔요
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<Ferendevelop> 요즘 젠투는 그냥 시간 싸움이네요.
<Ferendevelop> 삽질을 기대했는데 별 거 없군요.
<madboxs> 들어 오느라.. 한 참 삽질을 했네요... ubuntu-kr....
<madboxs> ㅜㅜ
<madboxs> 늦었지만. 안녕하세요 ~.
<Ferendevelop> madboxs: 어서오세요~
<razGon_chtZlla> madboxs: 어서오세요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 그냥 청구 체크나 해야 겟다.
<razGon_chtZlla> 헉. 말이 이쪽으로 셋네요.ㅋ
<razGon_chtZlla> 모두 점심 맛있게 하세요!
<madboxs> 네 즐거운 점심 되세요
<madboxs> 음 xchat 에서. 영문 뒷부분이 잘려서 나오네요...
<madboxs> 폰트 문제인가...
<madboxs> 혹시 아시는 분 있나요 ?
<razGon_chtZlla> xchat은 잘 안씁니다. 혹시 파이어 폭스 쓰시면 챗질라 혹은 윈도우시면 인클챗이 도움이 되실겁니다.
<razGon_chtZlla> 저는 잘모르겠습니다.ㅠㅠ
<madboxs> razGon_chtZlla, 네 제가 우분트 데스크 탑이라. 파폭웹에서는 잘 보여요 :)
<razGon_chtZlla> 파폭에 플러그인 있습니다. 챗질라쓰시면 됩니다. ㅎ
<madboxs> 아. 그럼 한 번 그것도.
<madboxs> 오늘 닉섭 인증하고 자동 조인 등록 하느라 오전을 보내서. 그것도 한번 해봐야 겠네요.
<madboxs> 다시 오겠습니다.
<madboxs> reboot
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<razGon_chtZlla> Markers: 어서오세요
<Markers> 안녕하세요 ㅋ
<razGon_chtZlla> ^^
<razGon_chtZlla> 점심 맛있게 드셧어요?
<razGon_chtZlla> 오후 시작해야 겠네요.^^
<Markers> 학교식당에서 고추장 스파게티 먹었네요 ㅋ
<razGon_chtZlla> Seony: 웰컴2더 홈!
<Seony> 안녕하세요 ㅗㅗ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 주문했습니다
<Markers> 혹시 다들 잠을 몇시간 정도 주무시나요?
<Seony> 저는 7시간쯤
<Markers> 보통 몇시에 주무셔서 몇시에 일어나세용?
<Seony> 12시에 자서 7시에 일어나죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아 7시 반인가
<Markers> 그러시구낭. 잠이 더 필요하거나 그러지는 않으세요?
<Seony> 더 필요해요 ㅋㅋ
<Markers> 덜덜...
<Markers> 아 제가 요새 잠을 엄청 많이 자는데 이게 너무 불변칙적이라 잠 자는 습관을 좀 길들여야될거 같은데 어떻게 해야 될지 모르겟네요.
<Seony> 잠은 잘수록 늘어요
<Markers> ..;
<Markers> 거의 반나절동안 자서;
<Seony> 잠을 많이 자는건 괜찮은데, 깨어있는 시간 동안 그만큼 효율을 내야죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아인슈타인이 최하 14시간을 잤다잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 음.. 전 범인은 아닌거 같아서;
<samahui> 잠은 충분히 자는 것도 중요하지만 푸욱~ 깊게 자야 되요
<samahui> 전 4~6시간정도 잡니다만
<Seony> 범인이 아니면... 기인이군요 ㅋㅋ
<Markers> 한 6~8시간 정도 잤으면 좋겠는데 해가 중천에 떠야 일어나니;
<Seony> 저는 잠 적은 사람이 세상에서 제일 부러워요
<samahui> 빛이랑 소리등 다 차단하고 정말 세상모르고 푸욱 잡니다
<Seony> 커피 마셔서 깨어있는 사람이 두번째로 부럽구요
<Markers> 전 제일 부러운게 먹어도 살 안 찌는 사람 -ㅁ-..
<samahui> Seony님 저를 부러워 하시는군요 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ 잠 없고 커피 먹으면 잠못자요 ㅋ
<Seony> 헐 최고시네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 전 먹어도 잘 안쪄요.
<samahui> 먹어도 살안찌는 사람은 저도 부러워요
<Seony> 원래는 무지 잘찌는데, 운동을 꾸준히 해주니까 이제는 잘 안쪄요
<Markers> 기초대사량이 높으시군요.
<samahui> 한창때는 하루 6끼를 먹어도 안쪘는데 30넘고부터는 먹으면 족족 그대로 쪄요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 네.  지금 이 순간에도 초코바 폭풍흡입 중 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 제가 부러워할 부분이군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Markers> 헐.
<Markers> 전 물과 밥만 먹어도 2~3키로씩 찌는데
<Seony> 그건 당연하죠.  뱃속에 음식물이 들어갔잖아요
<Seony> 그게 소화되고난 이후의 체중을 봐야죠
<Markers> 아무튼 수면 관련 습관에 대해서 찾고 있는데 불면증에 대해서는 많은데 잠을 줄이거나 조절하는 방법에 대해선 아직 못 찾았네요;
<Seony> 참고로, 저는 살 빼고나서 잠이 좀 줄었어요
<Seony> 체중이 많이 나갈 때는 코도 심하게 골았구요
<Markers> 혹시 운동을 언제쯤 하세요? 아침? 저녘?
<Seony> 1주일에 딱 두번, 잠자기 전에 30분만 해요
<Markers> 그렇군요.
<Markers> 잠자기전에 운동하면 잠 잘 안오지 않나요?
<Seony> 힘들어서 잠 쏟아지는데요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 헐 ㅋ
<Seony> 근데 사실 저는, 누우면 1분 안에 잠드는 체질이라서 그건 잘 모르겠어요
<Markers> 먼가 부럽네요.
<Markers> 안 좋은건가 누우면 바로 자는 체질이라;
<Seony> 방금까지만해도 장난치고 있는데, 말이 없길래 부르니까 이미 자고있더라 하는 그런 류죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아... 또 방금 젤리 2봉지 폭풍흡입했네요.  또 먹을거 찾으러 두리번...
<Seony> 오늘은 운동 해야겠네요
<Markers> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_chtZlla> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_chtZlla> 이상하게 한국은 운동하기 힘든거 같아요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 그만큼 여유가 없는 건가?
<Seony> 그래요?  근데 저는 집에서 하는 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 집에서 한 30분 잠자기 전에요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_chtZlla> 저도 그래야 겠는데요? 층간 소음땜시.
<Seony> 뛰는건 안하고, 그냥 근력운동만 하거든요
<Markers> 글쎄여. 저도 힘든거 같다는 생각은 하는데 그건 솔직히 할려고 마음을 먹으면 할 수 있는데 안하는 거 같아서..
<razGon_chtZlla> 가장 좋은게. 30분정도 산책하고 돌아오면 잠을 팍자더군요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 하긴 다 핑계죠.ㅋ
<Seony> 저는 좀 이상한게, 그 수면 체크하는 앱 아이폰에 설치해서 며칠 해보면 완전 깊게 잠든걸로 나오는데요, 매일 아침 출근하면 그렇게 졸린지 모르겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그 뭐더라... 기면증인가 수면중독인가... 비슷한거 같아요
<razGon_chtZlla> 저는 4-5시간 자는데. 중간에 낮잠 한 20분정도.
<Seony> 10시간을 자도 다음날 학교 수업가면 잠이 쏟아져요
<razGon_chtZlla> ㅎㄷㄷ
<Seony> 졸업하고 취업해서 이제 마음 편하고 먹고살만하니까 안졸립더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<Markers> SleepBot 이라는 안드로이드 앱 써봤는데 이게 수면 체크는 좋은거 같은데 정작 일어나야 할 시간에 못 일어나게 되더라구영.
<razGon_chtZlla> 그건 수업을 무의식적으로 거부하는 겁니다.ㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ 그게 원인이었군요!
<DarkCircle> 엌
<razGon_chtZlla> 이번에 하스웰 기반의 셀레론 듀얼코어[베이트레일]의 노트북은 사용해 보니 괜찮네요.
<razGon_chtZlla> 저전력에 싼가격. 30만원대의 가격치고는 괜찮네요. 윈도우 체험지수는 5점대에 머물지만요.
<Seony> 저는 그때 도와주신 덕분에 결정해서 주문했어요
<Seony> 다음주 중으로 모두 도착할 것 같네요
<razGon_chtZlla> 오웅!!
<razGon_chtZlla> 무엇으로 결정하셨는지요?
<razGon_chtZlla> 글라디에이터? 막시무스?!
<Seony> 애즈락 z87m extreme4에요
<Seony> 막시무스 하려다가, 그게 오버하거나 게이머 아니면 보드가 가진 기능을 반도 못쓰는거라더라구요
<razGon_chtZlla> 오!
<razGon_chtZlla> z87은 원래 오버용아닌가요?
<Seony> 다나와 베스트셀러 3번째인가 그렇더라구요
<razGon_chtZlla> 익스트림 좋죠. 전원부가 굉장히 좋아서요.
<Seony> 일단 가격이 맘에 들어서 샀어요
<Seony> 네 맞아요
<razGon_chtZlla> 그게 오버가 잘되서 그래요.ㅋ
<Seony> 그런 이유도 있었구요
<razGon_chtZlla> 오버가 원래 극한으로 잘가서 전원부가 잘받쳐줘야 하거든요.ㅋ
<Seony> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2057285&cate1=861&cate2=875&cate3=968&cate4=0
<Seony> 이거일거에요
<Seony> 4k 모니터도 지원되고, 디스플레이 포트도 총 5개나 되고...
<Markers> 저 혹시 프로그래머 삶에 대한 인터뷰나 취재 같은 거 아시는거 있나요 -_-ㅋ?
<Markers> 이거 sbs 다큐멘터리 스페셜 이런거 보니깐 왜 프로그래머에 대한 거는 없나 싶네.
<samahui> 커피숍에 앉아서 시간 보내고 있습니다 ㅋ
<samahui> 일 안될때 이렇게 밖에 나와서 환경의 변화를 주는 것도 나름 괜찮은거 같아요.
<Seony> 외근이시군요
<Markers> 혹시 smi 파일을 srt 파일로 변환 시켜주는 프로그램 대표적인게 머 있나요?
<samahui> Uzys가 검색하면 가장 많이 뜨더군요
<samahui> Seony: 네 외근나와서 일끝나고 복귀 안하고 그냥 죽치고 있습니다
<Seony> 기분전환 되시겠네요..
<samahui> 향긋한 커피에 센드위치 하나 먹으면서 일하니 기분이 좋네요
<samahui> 다만 공기가 너무 나빠서 창가자리에 앉지 않고 깊숙한 자리에 조용히 앉아 있습니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 오늘 미세먼지 정말 심하네요. 잠
<samahui> 잠깐만 밖에 나가도 목이 칼칼해요
<Seony> 황사랑은 다른건가봐요
<samahui> 황사+미세먼지입니다
<samahui> 중국에서 아주 대량으로 보내줘서 안개낀 날씨 같아 보입니다만
<Seony> 제가 4년 전에 한국 갔었을 때 놀랐던게, 여름에 밖에 나갔다오면 티셔츠 목부분이 까매지더라구요.
<samahui> 극미세 먼지라 눈에 보이지도 않으면서 폐에 그래도 붙어버려 건강에 아주 않좋습니다
<Seony> 한국에 살 때는 당연히 알던건데, 여기서 너무 오래 살다보니 알면서도 충격이었어요
<samahui> 그건 매연때문에 더그래요 제가 그래서 오토바이를 안타죠
<Seony> 여기서는 운동화 하얀거 한켤레 사면 한 6개월은 안빨아도 새거 같거든요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 제가 오토바이타고 강남 돌아댕기다 들어와서 얼굴이 탔는줄 알았던 일이 있었죠. ㅜㅜ 알고보니 공해로 얼굴에 꺼멓게 묻어난거 더라고요
<samahui> 옷으로 땀닦았다가 까맣게 물든 티셔츠를 보며 기겁을 했었습니다
<samahui> 그리고 오토바이를 안타게 되더군요
<samahui> 콧구멍 속도 까매 집니다 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui> 근데 그런건 어찌 잘 막으면 괜찮은데 미세먼지는 너무나도 미세하면서 중금속이 썪여 있는지라 마시면 폐에 그대로 흡착된답니다
<Seony> 위험하네요
<samahui> 아무튼 주변국들이 도움은 안주고 시비걸고 병주고 공해주고 그러네요
<samahui> 저쪽은 공해 반대쪽은 방사능
<Seony> 도움이 안되네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 이럴때도 이민 이라는 생각이 머리에 살짝 드네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제가 늘 강조하지만, 이민은 최대한 나이가 젊으실 때 나와야합니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 장손만 아니면 벌써 갔어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저번에 종가집이라고 하셨었나요?
<samahui> 넵
<Seony> 종가집 장손이면 이민 나오기가 좀 쉽지않겠네요
<samahui> 종가집 장손이라는 결혼에 절대적 불리한 입장에 처해있습니다
<samahui> 다행이 결혼은 합니다만 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 잘해드려야겠네요
<samahui> 공해 빼고는 날씨도 따땃한 편이고 본이 다가오고 있는게 느껴지는 날이네요
<samahui> 무조건 잘해야죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 저는 종가집은 아니지만, 그래도 저희 집안 장손이거든요.  제가 나올 때는, 내가 이민 1세대가 되겠다 라는 생각으로 나왔죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 하와이에 새로운 종파를 세우시는 겁니다
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 사실 제 동갑사촌이 하와이 오고싶어했었어요
<samahui> 진주 정씨 신가요?
<Seony> 관광으로 3개월 왔다갔는데, 한국에서 비자를 거절당했죠...
<samahui> 진양 정씨?
<samahui> 헐...
<Seony> 아뇨.  저는 좀 특이하게 고무래 정씨를 쓴답니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 고무래정 이요?
<Seony> 울나라 정씨는 대부분 나라 정씨인데요,
<Seony> 저는 J 처럼 생긴 고무래 정 이라는 좀 특이한 정씨에요
<Seony> http://hanja.naver.com/hanja?q=%E4%B8%81
<samahui> 그렇군요. 제가 모르는 성이십니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 유명하신 조상으로는 다산 정약용이 계십니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그럼 고무래 정씨 하와이파 를 만드시는겁니다
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 조선 후기 실학자로 유명했죠
<Seony> 목민심서라는 책을 쓰신..
<samahui> 다산 정약용 선생님 후손이군요
<samahui> 훌륭한 조상을 본받아 하와이에 새로운 문파를 세우세요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 네.  참고로, 다산 정약용 때 울나라에 천주교가 들어왔거든요
<Seony> 그 죄로 고향에서 쫓겨나 지방으로 귀향을 가게됐는데,
<Seony> 우연찮게도, 저랑 같은 성씨를 쓰는 사람들은 종교가 전부 천주교에요
<Seony> 흔한 성씨가 아니다보니, 저도 살면서 지금까지 총 3명 봤어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그렇군요. 전 하도 흔한 성인지라 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 김이박최 중 하나시군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그중 가장 많은거죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 넷상에서 오랫동안 써온 가명은 사마 씨입니다
<samahui> 사마 휘 ㅋ ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네.  삼국지 읽으면서 가장 베일에 쌓인 인물 같은... ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 삼국지 읽으면 대부분 유-관-장 의리로 묶인 스토리에 공감하면서 자연스레 촉한정통론자가 되어버리죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 서서, 제갈량, 방통 같은 인물을 제자로 데리고 있을 정도니 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 그래도 조조를 좋아라해서 조조 위주로 써놓은 책도 찾아 읽고는 했습니다
<samahui> 제자라기보다는 친구에 가깝죠
<samahui> 서로 통하는 사이로써요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 조조는 사실 대단한 인물이죠...
<samahui> 인재를 중시하는 부분에서는 유비 이상이죠
<Seony> 제 나름대로 조조에게 배운점은, 뭔가 아니다 싶은 생각이 들면 최대한 빨리 철수하라는 점이랑,
<Seony> 해야겠단 마음을 먹으면 누구보다도 빨리 해야한다라는 점이에요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 후사에 다들 유비 중심으로 써놔서 그렇치 알고보면 조조가 더 인물을 아끼죠
<Seony> 네
<samahui> 결단역이 돋보이는 인물이죠
<Seony> 조조는, 어제의 원수라도 오늘의 부하로 만들었던 사람이잖아요
<samahui> 조조가 가장 현실적인 인물인듯해서 좋아합니다. 유비는 좀 이상주의자죠
<samahui> 노트북 무거운거 들고 와서 켜놓고 작업하고 있으니 사람들이 쳐다보네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 냉정하게 말하자면, 유비는 약간 남 등쳐먹어서 성공한 케이스에요
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 다들 12인치 이하 노트북 들고와서 작업들하는데 저만 15.6인치 입니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 놋북 정도야 뭐... 여기서는 아이맥 들고와서 스타벅스에서 겜하는데요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 심지어 스피커까지 들고와서...
<samahui> 유비는 등쳐먹지도 못했죠. 남들이 먹여살린 케이스죠
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제가 봤던 사람들 중 제일 어이 없었던게, 놋북 17인치에 스피커 들고와서 딱 셋업하더니,
<Seony> 한다는 게임이 플래시 겜이었어요
<samahui> 글고보니 우리나라 사람들은 다들 휴대할대는 휴대용 들고 댕기는데 외국애들은 각자 쓰는거 그냥 들고 오는듯 큰 모델이 간혹 보이네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 헉
<Seony> 첨 봤을 때 좀 웃겼어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저 가끔 그런 어이없는짓 해요 ㅜㅜ 18인치 에일리언웨어 들고 나가서 지뢰찾기해요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 재가 바빠서 게임을 못하다가 요즘 하나 잼난걸 찾아서 하고 있는게 있는데 이게 카드 게임인지라 하고 있으면 가끔 그 큰걸로 프리셀하냐고 하고 지나갑니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 알고보면 하스스톤 꽤 사양 타는데 말이죠 ㅋ
<samahui> 하스스톤 잼나네요
<Seony> 그거 블리자드에서 만든거죠?
<samahui> 이놈 가끔 하려고 리눅스에 윈도우7 버추얼박스로 깔았어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 넵
<Seony> 인터넷에서 사람들이 뭔 카드게임이 이리 사양이 높냐고 그러더라구요
<samahui> 3D지원하는 그래픽카드와 2기가 이상의 램만 있으면 원활하게 돌아갑니다
<samahui> 그리 높지많은 안아요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 듀얼코어 이상의 노트북에 2기가 이상의 램만 되면 왠만큼 될껄요
<ss_> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 다만 제가 시간이 없어서 많이 못하는지라 새로운 카드를 못만들어서 요즘 전적이 안좋아요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ss_: 안녕하세요
<samahui> 그리고 가끔 상대바과 패가 안맞으면 카드 다 쓸때가지 하다가 20분가까이 겜을 하게도 되고요 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 그게 여러 사람이랑 같이 하는 겜이군요
<samahui> 인터넷 상에서 무작위로 사람을 만나서 하거나 친구등록해놓고 1:1도 되는 방식입니다.
<samahui> 케릭터가 월드오브워크래프트 케릭터가 나오는지라 친숙하기도 하구요
<Seony> 아~
<samahui> 와우 하던 사람들이 많이 하는거 같네요
<samahui> 한번 해보세요. 오픈 베타라 제한도 없습니다
<Seony> 예전에 여기에 페북 테트리스 온라인을 개발한 회사가 하나 있었는데요,
<Seony> 거기 프로그래머 한 명이 한국사람이었거든요
<Seony> 그분이 작년에 블리자드로 갔어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 다만 한국은 고놈의 법땜시 인증이 꼭 필요해서 전 북미계정 만들어서 즐기고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui> 불리자드도 일해보고 싶은 곳이기는한데 전 갈 수 있어도 안갈꺼예요.
<Seony> 겜은 좋아하지만, 당분간은 할 시간이 없을듯 싶어요...
<samahui> 이상하게 이직자가 많더군요
<Seony> 그래도 디아블로 확장팩 나오면 바로 살려구요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 전 나오는거 봐서 결정할 생각입니다
<samahui> 요즘 블리자드가 예전만 못해요
<samahui> 우리나라에서는요
<Seony> 스타2랑 디아3 땜시... ㅎ
<samahui> 방송권으로 싸우다 게임방송도 많이 놓쳤고 스타2도 LOL에 밀리고 이래저래 인지도 떨어지는 중이죠
<Seony> 요즘 LOL이 대세잖아요
<Seony> 와우도 요즘 거의 안하죠?
<Seony> 인제 사람들이 노가다성 온라인겜은 더 이상 안하려는 듯 싶어요
<samahui> 거기다 오프로 되면 좋은데 온라인화 해놓고 관리 잘못해서 초기 접속문제로 많이 씹혔죠
<samahui> 그래도 와우는 고정팬은 그대로인거 같아요
<samahui> 저도가끔 들어가보기는 하는걸요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 물론 들어가만 봅니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 그래서인지 스타도 디아도 다 초기 무료불량을 늘렸죠
<samahui> 테란종족 무료로 바뀌었고
<samahui> 디아도 몇랩까지인가 개정만있으면 가능하죠
<samahui> 그래도 LOL로 떠나가 사람들 돌리기는 힘들꺼 같아요
<samahui> 다만 하스스톤이 새로 뜨는 중이라 어찌 될지는 모르겠네요.
<samahui> 스타나 디아 둘다 확장팩 나와봐야 할꺼 같아요. 확장나오고 뭔가 파격적으로 나가지 않으면 이대로 서서히 지겠던걸요
<Seony> 글쵸
<Seony> 확장팩 나와도 사실 제 예상은 그냥 그럴것 같구요,
<Seony> 저는 그냥, 스토리가 궁금해서... ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 네 그런것도 있고 오프플레이도 되고 하면 좋은데 이게 온라인 아니면 안되면서 접속도 원할하지 못했던 초기 잘못이 커요
<samahui> 거디가 전 솔직히 스타도 디아도 배틀넷보다 직원들과 IPX나 내부망으로 플레이하는거 좋아했었는데 그게 불가능한것도 좀 큰거 같아요
<Seony> 디아3은 부익부빈익빈이 너무 심해서 그만뒀어요
<samahui> 불법복제는 막았을지 몰라도 예전 스타1때처럼 대량으로 팔아먹진 못한거죠
<Seony> 글쵸
<samahui> 아직은 그때의 여파로 꾀 나갔다고보지만 다음 스타3 나왔을때는 아예 잊혀지지 않을까 싶네요
<samahui> 스타1으로 스타2는 나름 팔수 있었지만 스타3나오면  LOL이나 그 비슷한 무료 게임에 먹힐거 같아요
<Seony> 지금처럼 하면 분명 망하겠죠
<Seony> 근데, 만약 3이 나온다고하면 일단 주목은 받을 거에요
<samahui> 마소 스타일로 알면서 모르는척 불법복제로라도 점유율을 높이는게 답이지 않을까 싶네요. 비록 씁쓸한 현실이지만요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 네 지금까지 네임벨류가 있으니까요
<Seony> 아... 게임 좋아하는데 할 시간이 없어서..
<samahui> 저도 그래요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 일 좀 더 하다가 복귀해야겠네요 벌써 6시 다되어가네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁시간 되세요 ~
<samahui> 이따 다시 뵈요~
<Seony> 수고하세요
<samahui> 저녁먹고 왔습니다.
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요 (___)
#ubuntu-ko 2014-02-26
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ~
<samahui> 오늘도 즐거운 하루 되세요~
<razGon_chtZlla> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_chtZlla> bluedusk: 오래간만입니다.
<bluedusk> razGon_chtZlla, 넵 (__)
<MK-BB> 흠
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<samahui> 오늘은 오전 시간이 빨리 지나가네요
<bluedusk> 근데 아직 점심시간은 멀고도 멀었네요.ㅠ
<samahui> 한시간만 있으면 점심입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 한시간도 안남았군요
<razGon_chtZlla> 오전은 환자가 딱 질리지 않을 정도로 오네요.ㅎ
<razGon_chtZlla> 밀리는 것도 아니고 나름 휴식도 주고...
<razGon_chtZlla> 스마트폰의 문자 뭘로 쓰세요?
<razGon_chtZlla> 성태군이 구글 단모음 자판 쓰라고 하는데 편리하긴 한데 오타가 많이 나네요.ㅎ
<razGon_chtZlla> 쉬프트와 ㅗ 자판자리를 혼돈해서 놓아서 ㅋ과 ㅎ을 자꾸찍어요.ㅋ
<samahui> 그냥 삼성의 천지인 씁니다 익숙하기도하고 편하자나요
<Azeban> Can anyone help me translate something from Korean to English?
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Markers> 안녕하세요.
<Markers> 혹시 서울 사시는분들 도시가스 한달에 얼마정도 나오시나욤? 평균?
<ipeter> 읍... 세금을 안내다보니,
<ipeter> 제 기억상으로는 19만원 돈이요...?
<Markers> 헙.....
<ipeter> 그게 도시가스 세금이면 말이죠..
<Markers> 3인가족이신가요?
<ipeter> 그게 도시가스 세금인지는 모르겠네요.
<ipeter> 4인 가족입니다.
<Markers> 후덜덜..
<ipeter> 많이나오는 편인가요?
<Markers> 오늘 공과금 내는데 도시가스 낼려고 보니 21만원 나와서 -_-;;;;
<ipeter> 겨울이라서 보일러에, 온수비 해서 그렇게 나와서요..
<Markers> 혼자 사는 솔로 원룸 자취생인뎅. 도시가스 공과금이 엄청 밀렸나 생각중이예요.
<ipeter> 근데 저희가 엄청 적게 쓰는편이긴해요.
<Markers> 정말 밀린게 아니면 어쩌다가 저렇게 쓴건지 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 겨울철에 많이 나오는편이긴 하는데...
<ipeter> ㅜㅜ
<Markers> 제 기억에 작년 겨울에 한달에 보통 3~5만원대 였던걸로 기억나는데
<Work^Seony> 보일러 효율 체크 해보셔야할듯..
<Markers> 그래서 지금 일단 제일 의심가는건 한 2~3개월 연체해서 저렇게 나왔나 의심중이예요;
<ipeter> 그게 제일 의심스럽네요.
<Markers> 앞으로는 이메일 발송으로 청구서 받을려구용;
<Markers> 편지지로 받으니 관리가 안됨;
<ipeter> 이메일로도 가능하시다면 그게 좋을듯 하네요..
<Azeban> Can anyone help me translate something from Korean to English?
<ipeter> Azeban: Seony님의 다른 이름은 영짱이라고 합니다.
<Work^Seony> Azeban, Well, I think all can do for you
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<Ferendevelop> 맛있는 점심 드셨는지요?
<ipeter> 난감하네요.
<Ferendevelop> ipeter: 무슨 일 있으신가요?
<ipeter> 네.
<ipeter> @Fer
<ipeter> Ferendevelop: 네
<ipeter> Ferendevelop: 동서고금을 막론하고, 좋은 사수는 드무네요.
<ipeter> 제 사수와 잘 안맞아서 회사 차장님께 타회사사람도 함께 근무하는 곳에서 참 힘들다고,
<ipeter> 이런모습 외부에 보이기보다는 그냥 사람 교체가 옳지 않을까 말하고
<ipeter> 저 다른곳에 배치시켜달라고 했거든요.
<ipeter> 근데 뜻밖에 소식을 들었습니다.
<Ferendevelop> 무슨 소식인가요?
<ipeter> 이분 일 잘하는것도 아니고, 사회성도 좋은편이 아니라
<ipeter> 자기도 사이트에서 쫒아내려고 했는데
<ipeter> 그냥 참고 데리고 간 후에
<ipeter> 여기에 유지 보수로 내버려둔거라고
<ipeter> 제가 생각하는것만큼 똑똑하고, 잘 하는 분이 아니라고 하시더라구요.
<ipeter> 지적하는건 괜찮은데, 아니 오히려 좋은거지요.
<ipeter> 제가 잘 못하는걸 보완할 계기가 되니까요.
<Ferendevelop> 네네, 그렇죠.
<ipeter> 근데 이분은 항상 다른회사 사람들 앞에서 사람을 바보가되도록 무안을 주고 자기가 대다히 스마트하게 일을 잘 처리하는데
<ipeter> 너 좀 스마트하게 잘 해라 이런식으로 말씀을 하니까
<ipeter> 조금 많이 답답해했거든요.
<ipeter> SI업체면 타회사 분들도 엄청 많은데, 그 많은 사람들 앞에서 그런식으로 대하니까 힘들더라구요.
<Ferendevelop> 아.. 좀 몰상식한 사람이군요;;
<ipeter> 근데 자꾸 트러블이(저도 조금식 화가나서 다툼이 생기더군요) 생기니까 외부사람들에게 그런모습 보이기 싫어서
<ipeter> 아무래도 제가 이곳에서 빠지는게 옳지 않을까.. 생각들어 말씀드리니
<ipeter> 차장님 왈 " 걔가 그렇게 행동하면 안되는데." 이러시더라구요.
<ipeter> 성격도 특이해서 같이 일하는사람 다 싫어하고, 말은 이것저것 많이해서 잘하는줄 알았는데
<ipeter> ]실력 형편없어서 같이 프로젝트 나갔다가 내쫒고 싶었는데 참고 데리고 있었다고 말씀하시더라구요.
<madboxs> 안녕하세요.
<ipeter> "근데 거기서 그렇게 왕처럼 행동하면 안돼지.." 이러시면서
<Ferendevelop> 정말로 난감한 상황이군요;;
<Ferendevelop> madboxs: 어서오세요.
<ipeter> 내가 가서 밟아줄까? 이런말씀까지 들었습니다...;;;;
<ipeter> madboxs: 어서오세요.
<ipeter> 그래서 그냥 저런성격 받아들이기로 했어요.
<ipeter> 스크랑 계약이 6월까지니 그때까지 견디기로 했구요.
<ipeter> 괜찮은 사람에게 불평불만 꺼내서 신입이 참을성 없다고 무슨 소리 나올까봐 말 꺼내기 되게 힘들었데
<ipeter> 회사에서도 유명하다고하니 그냥 제가 받아들여야지요.
<Ferendevelop> 허우..
<ipeter> 뭐. 대학교 2학년때 편의점 알바 반년 (물론 정말 별거 아닌 사회생활이지만)하면서
<ipeter> 이상한 손님 만나면서 '아, 사회는 우리가 생각하는 정상적이고 노말한 사람만 있는게 아니구나..'라는걸 깨닫기는 했지만,
<ipeter> 제가 아직 덜 정신차렸나봐요.
<Ferendevelop> 아침 막장 드라마보다 더 막장 같은 일이 일어나는게 세상이죠..
<ipeter> 차장님은 잘못된거 있으면 이렇게 계속 참다가 전화하지말고 따져야한다고 말바꾸는거 녹음이라도 하라고 하셨는데,
<Ferendevelop> 그게 좀 어렵더군요..
<ipeter> 저도 옛날 사람이라서(80년생) 윗사람에게 대들고, 그러면 안된다는 고정관념이 있거든요.
<ipeter> 그냥 받아들여야겠네요.
<bluedusk> 하아..
<Ferendevelop> 사회에서는 윗사람한테 대들면 살기 힘들어지죠?
<bluedusk> 그렇군요..
<Ferendevelop> 제가 아직 학교라는 공간이라서 잘 못 느끼겠네요.
<bluedusk> 윗사람한테 대들다기 보다..
<ipeter> 뭐 여기 계신분들 윗분 좋은분들이 어디있겠습니까.
<bluedusk> 뭐.. 전 잘모르겠..;
<bluedusk> <<<
<ipeter> 그냥 답답해서 한시름 적어보았습니다.
<bluedusk> 윗분들 괜츰한거 같아요..
<madboxs> : ) 전 다행히 좋은 분들과.. ( 내가.. 혹시 저런걸 수도.. 쿨럭 )
<madboxs> 직장생활을 하고 있는데.. 그런 사이에도 불합리하고 이상한 것들이 많죠.
<bluedusk> 전 아직 아랫사람이라..=_=
<Ferendevelop> madboxs: 그래서 전 군대가 무서워요.
<madboxs> 보통은. 그 직장 개개별로. 오랜 시간을 조직이라는 또하나의 사회를 구성하고 움직이기 때문에.
<Ferendevelop> 사회에서는 절대로 합리적인 일들만 일어나는게 아닌 걸 알고, 세상에는 아침 드라마보다 더 막장인 사람이 많다는걸 알기에 군대가 무서워요.
<madboxs> 그안에 그렇게 된 과정들이 있는데. 그걸 다 알기 전에는 새로온 사람은 참 알기 힘들어요.
<madboxs> ㅎㅎ 차라리 군대가 낳을 겁니다. : )
<Ferendevelop> madboxs: 정말요?
<ipeter> 군대까지 다녀왔는데 이런 푸념글 올린거 참 부끄럽네요.
<ipeter> 그냥 잊어주세요.
<madboxs> 네 그래도 거긴 사회가 지켜보고 (잘 되고 있진 않지만) 감시하고 있으니까요 .
<madboxs> 직장은 .. 그런게 없죠
<Ferendevelop> madboxs: 제가 이게 성격이 안 좋다는 걸 알지만, 어떤 일이 합리적이지 않고 그 일을 함으로써 저에게 오는 이득이 없다고 생각하면 저는 무조건 그 일을 합리적으로 바꿀려고 하거든요.
<madboxs> 네 그건 좋은 거에용
<madboxs> 어제도 같은 일을 당한 친구하고 이야기를 했는데.
<Ferendevelop> 하지만 우리나라에서는 썩 좋아 보이지 않네요. 물론 외국도 어느정도는 이렇겠지만.
<madboxs> 결론이 어떤 거였냐 하면..
<madboxs> 그걸 이야기 하는데 있어서 듣는 사람에게 어떻게 매력적으로 이야기해서 설득하느냐..
<madboxs> ㅎㅎ 그게 필요합니다. 사회에서는.
<Ferendevelop> 제 생각에는 지금 40~50대 어른분들 (모두가 그렇다고 하는 건 아니니깐 오해하지 말아주세요)의 대부분은 어떤 말에 반박을 하면 무조건 말대꾸, 시비로 규정하고 훈계 할려하시더군요.
<madboxs> 그렇죠. 맞아요.
<madboxs> 어째거나. 그건 그 사람 본인의 문제지만.
<madboxs> 내가 그사람과 일을하려고 한다면. 맞춰줘야 하는데.
<madboxs> 거기서 불합리 하다고 나는 생각하게 되는 일이 많아요.
<madboxs> 그런일은. 초등학생도 일어 나요 ㅎㅎ.
<madboxs> : )
<Ferendevelop> ipeter: 아닙니다. 속에 끙 앓고 있는 것 보단 났죠.
<Ferendevelop> madboxs: 그러게 말입니다..
<Ferendevelop> 일단 밥 먹고 오겠습니다.
<madboxs> ipeter,  힘내세요.
<madboxs> Ferendevelop, 맛나게 먹고 오세용.
<ipeter> Ferendevelop: 식사 맛있게하세요. 감사합니다.
<ipeter> madboxs: 고맙습니다. 뭐 신입은 귀머거리 삼년 벙어리 삼년, 장님 삼년이라던 같은없게 아는분이 말씀해주신게 생각나네요.
<ipeter> madboxs: 현명하게 해결하도록 하겠습니다.
<madboxs> ipeter, 그냥 지나가는 말로 말씀드리면.. 친해지고 더 깊게 이야기 할 수 있게 되면. 아마. 더 빨리 그 불합리 한 것들이 해결 되실 겁니다.
<ipeter> madboxs: 근데 마음의 벽이 생긴게 참 친해지기 어려운 스타일이예요.
<madboxs> ipeter,  :)  괜찮아요. 전 머 부하직원한 테도 그런 대우 받는데요 머 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> madboxs: 말씀하신 방법이 가장 현명하지만 친해지고 싶은 마음이 없는게 좀 난처하네요..ㅠㅠ 같이 잘 일해야할텐데요.
<madboxs> 다들 격는 고민이니. 아마 자기에 맞는 방법을 곧 찾게 되실거에요.
<madboxs> 에구. 친히지기 싫을 땐. 전. 그냥 대화를 안하고 일만 이야기 하긴 합니다만...
<madboxs> 좋은 방법은 아니죠.
<ipeter> 제가 뭐 대단한 사람도 아닌데, 뭐가 옳다 말해서 그사람 성격 고치려드는건 좀 그렇고 그냥 전 받아들이는 편입니다.
<ipeter> 단지 또 그런 불합리한 상황 받으면 상처받고 힘들어하겠죠.
<madboxs> 아. 상처는 안받으셔도 괜찮은데. 그게 좀 아쉽네요.
<ipeter> 다른사람들 앞에서 무안주는게 참 참기 힘들어요.
<ipeter> 둘이서 있을때 이렇게 하는거라고 가르쳐주는거면 참 좋은데,
<madboxs> 다른 방법으로는. 싫은 사람을 빼고.주변 사람들과 친해지는 방법도 있긴 합니다만.. 이건 "따" 라서.
<madboxs> 그럼 아주 사람이 나쁜건 아닌가보네요.
<ipeter> 다른사람들 앞에서 부족한 부분에서 가르쳐 주려는게 아닌 그것도 모르냐는 식으로 말하니 조금 힘들더라구요.
<madboxs> 약간 자랑하고 싶은 스타일 일지도.
<bluedusk> 그게 사람마다 다르지만
<madboxs> 걍 어체가 마음과 다를 수도 있는 경우도 있어요 .
<bluedusk> 사람이 좀 무감각해서 그러걸 신경 안쓰고 말하는건지
<bluedusk> 아님 그런 상황을 인식하고 고의적인지 부터 파악을 해야
<ipeter> 둘이서 있을때 이렇게 하는거라고 가르쳐주는거면 참 좋은데, => 이랬으면 좋겠다는 말이예요. 이렇다는 이야기가 아닙니다...ㅠㅠ
<madboxs> 블루더스크 님이 하신 말씀이 맞는거 같기도 하네요.
<bluedusk> 그냥 참고 넘어갈지
<bluedusk> 아니면 뭔가 행동을 취할지 뭐 ..;
<bluedusk> 여튼 그럴거 같은데 제가 그냥 보기에는 후자일 가능성이 높을거 같은디요
<ipeter> bluedusk:  네. 저도 그런줄 알아서 한번 말씀드렸거든요. 근데 계속 그래요.
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 약간 주변 사람들에게 인정 받으려고 그러는 면이 크더라구요.
<ipeter> 그래서 항상 드는 생각이
<bluedusk> 그러면
<ipeter> '저사람 살면서 참 무시당하고 억눌려살았구나..' 이생각밖에 안들더라구요.
<bluedusk> 꼬치 꼬치 캐묻어서
<bluedusk> 얕은 지식을 드러내게 하는 방법도
<bluedusk> 뭘 그런것도 모르냐고 무안주려면
<ipeter> 저희 차장님이 그말씀 하시더라구요.
<bluedusk> 일부러 웃으면서 더 아 잘 모르니깐 잘아시는 선배님께 여쭤보는겁니다
<bluedusk> 밥한끼 대접할테니 알려달라고
<bluedusk> 더 들러 붙으면
<ipeter> 말은 많이해서 많이 아는거 같은데, 깊이는 하나도 없어서 할줄아는거 없다고.
<bluedusk> 그런 부류 사람들은 결과 -> 원인 순으로 기본개념이나 구조에 대해 깊이 있게 물어보면
<ipeter> bluedusk: 좋은 방법이네요. 참고하겠습니다.
<bluedusk> 대부분 금방 드러나요 얕은지식이
<ipeter> 네네..
<Ferendevelop> madboxs: 앗. 먹고 와서 확인했습니다. 고맙습니다. :-)
<Ferendevelop> ipeter: 별 말씀을요. :-)
<Ferendevelop> 그런데 다들 처음엔 어떻게 하시다가 이 채널에 들어오게 되셨나요?
<ipeter> Ferendevelop: 전 진짜 천재일우로 서원님을 알게되어 오게되었습니다.
<Ferendevelop> ipeter: 오오.. 낙하산!
<bluedusk> 오오
<ipeter> 허허 진짜 제게는 구세주와같은 존재시죠..ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Ferendevelop> 전 초등학교 3학년 때 저희 아버지 동료 직원분에게 솔라리스가 앞으로 세상을 ..이라는 말씀에 바로 탐색 시작, 레드햇을 접하고 어쩌다 우분투를 접해서 포럼에 들어왔다가 그냥 들어왔었는데. 실제로는 2년 전 8월부터 좀 고정 멤버(?)가 되기 시작 했네요.
<Ferendevelop> ipeter: 괜찮으시다면 무슨 일인지 알 수 있을까요?
<ipeter> Ferendevelop: 무슨일을 말씀하시는거죠?
<Ferendevelop> ipeter: 서원님을 알게된 계기요ㅎㅎ
<madboxs> 저는 업무용으로 우분트를 설치하게 되면서. 최근 2~3일 동안 오기 시작했습니다. : )
<Ferendevelop> madboxs: 아~ 몇일전에 razgon형에게 그 아얄씨 프로그램 이야기하던 그 분이군요!
<madboxs> 네. 본래는 madbox 인데.. 어디 대만 분이 이미 닉섭에 사인을 하셔서..
<madboxs> 뒤에 에스 하나 추가로..
<Ferendevelop> 아아. NickServ 이거요?
<ipeter> 읍
<ipeter> 튕겼습니다.
<ipeter> 다시 돌아왔습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> =__+
<madboxs> 예전에 인사는 리하이 였는데 말이죠.
<Ferendevelop> ipeter: 어서오세요~
<Ferendevelop> 부가티 베이론 아세요?
<Ferendevelop> 최대 속력 418 Km의 자동차..
<madboxs> 오오오..
<Ferendevelop> 사실 이 차를 알긴 좀 오래 됬는데..
<madboxs> 저는. 좀 싼걸로. 머스탱..
<Ferendevelop> 어제 내셔널 지오그래픽에서 부가티 베이론을 만드는 모습을 보여주는데 와..정말 멋지더군요.
<Ferendevelop> 그 장인 정신과 어마어마한 기술력
<Ferendevelop> 그거 보니깐 앞으로 SW 만들 때는 저렇게 최대한 최고로 만들어야겠다는 생각이 들더군요 +_+
<Ferendevelop> 현실은 nnn errors, nnn warnings
<madboxs> ㅎㅎ.
<Ferendevelop_> 앗.. 저도 팅겼네요.
<Seony> ipeter: 엔젤 아줌마랑 얘길 좀 해봤는데요, 뭐 별로 걱정 안해도 될거 같아요
<Ferendevelop_> 전 이만.
<ipeter> Seony: 네네!
<ipeter> Seony: 시간 맞추게되면 잘 가이드 해드리겠습니다!
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵
<ipeter> Seony: 서원님?
<Seony> 네
<ipeter> Seony: 백교수님께 컨택한번 용기내서 해볼까요?
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 해보세요.  밑져야 본전인데요 뭐
<ipeter> 네네..ㅠ
<ipeter> Seony: 서원님? 서원님은 어떤 컴 언어 main이세요?
<ipeter> Seony: 파이썬이신가요?
<ipeter> samahui: ??
<ipeter> samahui_ws: ??
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 외부 나왔는데 제자리 컴을 안끄고 나왔네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> ipeter: php요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ipeter: 사실, 프로그래밍은 잘 못해요.  그냥 학교 졸업할 수준 정도거든요
<ipeter> Seony: 저는 전혀 모르는 언어입니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ  웹사이트 제작하는데 필요한 3대 언어 중 하나에요
<Seony> 사실상 거의 대부분이라고 볼 수 있죠
<ipeter> 시스템 엔지니어링부터 웹사이트까지..덜덜덜
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 엇!
<ipeter> 잠시만 자리 비우겠습니다.
<Seony> samahui_ws, ws는 뭐에요?
<bluedusk> workstation?
<madboxs> 다시 왔습니다.
<Darkcircle_mba> ~(~_~)~
<Darkcircle_mba> 웹서버 ?ㅅ?
<Seony> 외부 나오셨다고 하셨으니 웍스테이션이 맞겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<madboxs> 혹시 우분투 창 관리자에서 xfce 투명도 알파 가 그레이 색으로 조정이 안되게 디스에이블 되어 있는데. 푸는 방법이 있나요
<madboxs> 게스트에서는 조정이 잘 되는데. 희안하게 제 게정에서는 안되네요.
<madboxs> 게스트 계정좀 다녀 오겠습니다.
<samahui_ws> bluedusk님이 맞추셨네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 웤스 놋불 들고 나와서 그냥 붙였어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오오 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 역시 사람은 눈치가 빨라야...
<samahui_ws> ㅋ
<samahui_ws> 눈치 다들 빠르세요~
<samahui_ws> 어제는 12시 찍고 퇴근했는데 오늘은 어찌될지 감이 안오네요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 헐 12시요?
<Seony> 저도 한국에서 직장생활 하다 온 사람이지만, 참 거시기하네요...
<samahui_ws> 어제 대충 1시 반인가 회사에서 나갔어요
<samahui_ws> 12시 찍고 정리 좀 하다 보니 1시 넘어서 퇴근했네요
<Seony> 제 사수는, 저 10시까지 비상 걸려서 일하니까 다음날 아침에 문자 보내서, 점심 먹고 오후에 나오라고 그랬는데요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 출입근 카드 체크내역 봤더니 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 이래서 제가, 빨리 외국 나오시라는 거에요 ㅎ
<samahui_ws> 좋은 사수네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 전 제가 사수 입장이라 열심히 밤샘하고 같이 밤샘한 팀원들 다~ 일찍 출근시켜요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그날 그닥 많이 피곤한 것도 없어서 그냥 아침 10시 반에 나가니까, 왜 나왔냐고... ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 대신 쉴때는 쉬게 해줍니다. 출근 아예 늦춰 주던가 하루 월차 쓰게 만들죠
<samahui_ws> 정말 좋은 곳이군요
<samahui_ws> 하루 빨리 이민을 고려해봐야 겠습니다
<Seony> 좀 인간적인 대우를 해주죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 라고 울 팀원들이 생각하고 있을거계요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_ws> 저도 나가고 싶지만... 부양가족들이 이나라를 좋아라하는군요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 네.  그쯤되면 사실 좀 외국 나오는게 불가능하지않나 싶어요
<samahui_ws> 호적 파서 나가는 방법이.... ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_ws> 후딱 일하고 복귀해서 마무리 지어야지 퇴근을 일찍하죠. 열심히 일 좀 하다 오겠습니다~
<Seony> 수고하세요
<samahui_ws> 넵! 수고하세요~
<madboxs> 아.. 찾았네요. "창 관리자 기능향상" 에.. 단축기 쪽에 알파를 활성화 해야 되네요..
<madboxs> 왜 투명이 안되나 고민했는데..
<madboxs> 오늘은 계속 로그인아웃 할거 같아서. 이만 가보겠습니다.
<samahui_ws> 전 복귀합니다
<autowiz_2014> 냠
<autowiz_2014> 냠냠냠
<ipeter> ??
<autowiz_2014> 덥석
<autowiz_2014> 오물오물 쩝쩝
<ipeter> gjq
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 뭐 드세요!!!
<autowiz_2014> 피...
<autowiz_2014> 터 님
<autowiz_2014> 퇴근들 안하십니까?
<ipeter> 전 오늘 심란한 일이 있어서 그런지 그냥 멍하니 자리에 있네요.
<autowiz_2014> 심란한 일 이 있으시다니 . 다 좋아지기를 기도 드립니다.
<ipeter> 고맙습니다.
<ipeter> 이만 들어가보겠습니다.
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 퇴근하고 집에 도착했습니다.
<ipeter> 밥먹고 한숨좀 돌렸네요
<ipeter> =.=
<autowiz_2014> 저는 사무실 이옵니다.
<ipeter> autowiz_2014: 아이고 고생하시네요..
<ipeter> 언능 들어가세요.
<autowiz_2014> 갈때 되면 갈 수 있겠지요 ㅠ
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 화이팅...
<ipeter> 늦은밤까지 함께 해드리겠습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz_2014> 헐
<autowiz_2014> 고마우면서도 뭔가 야시시한 느낌이랄까요 이왕이면 아침까지 함께 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 헛
<ipeter> 부끄부끄이옵니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 저녁은 드시고 하시는거죠?
<ipeter> 건강 챙기세요.
<samahui> 잠시 일보고 오다보니 넘 늦었네요
<samahui> 저녁으로 먹은 낙지가 너무 매워서 속도 안좋고 걍 오늘은 일찍 쉬어야 겠네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 점점 일이 밀려 쌓여가는군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 다들 즐겁고 행복한 저녁 좋은 꿈꾸세요~
<ipeter> 수고하셨습니다.
<ipeter> 편안한밤 되세요.
<samahui> 퇴근 하려고 했는데 일땜시 조금 쉬고 오는 정도로 만족해야 겠네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 일이 너무 많아요 밤샘은 개발자의 필수덕목이죠
<samahui> ipeter님은 이시간까지 어인일로 계세요
<samahui> 후딱 퇴근하세요~
<Azeban> Server^Seony, hello
<Azeban> can you help?
<samahui> 다행이 대충 정리하고 가면 될거 같네요.
<samahui> 다들 즐거운 밤 되세요~ 내일봐요~~
<autowiz_2014> 퇴근합니다
<autowiz_2014> 오늘하루도 좋은일들만 가득하시기를
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 다이어트 선공적입니다.
<samahui> 요요도 없이 따악 알맞게 빠지고 있다는게 이제사 표나네요 ㅎ히ㅣ
<Work^Seony> 어떻게 하셨어요?
<samahui> 그냥 먹는량을 적당하게 바꾸고 운동했죠
<Work^Seony> 오~ 그렇군요...
<Work^Seony> 저는 요즘 운동량은 좀 줄이고 먹는걸 늘렸는데 오히려 체중은 줄었어요
<samahui> 옷! 부러운 소리예요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 그래봐야 몇백그램 정도지만.. ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 운동 할 시간이 주말뿐이라... 먹는량 계산을 해봤더니 너무 과하게 먹어왔더라고요 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui> 그래서 먹는량을 일반적인량을 딱 줄이고 주말만 되면 죽어라 뛰고 했죠
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요... 근데 사실 먹는 양만 줄여도 확실히 효과는 있어요
<Work^Seony> 그게 초반에는 포만감이 안생기니까 힘들긴 하지만..
<samahui> 지금까지 먹는양을 계산해보니 하루 4~5천 칼로리씩 먹어왔었어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 헛... 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> 저는... 계산해보면 한 1천 칼로리쯤?
<samahui> 살찌는 체질이 아닌거던데요... 이렇게 먹고 약간 큼직한 체격이였으니 ... 알고보면 안찌는 체질인데요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 사실 점심 먹을 때 사람들이 "칼로리 폭탄"이라고 부르는 음식들을 먹는 편인데요, 어차피 그거만 먹고 이후엔 안먹으니... ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 혼자살아서 그냥 일이 급하면 햄버거 먹고(그것도 양이 안맞아서 2개이상씩 ㅎㅎ)
<samahui> 저녁은 꼬옥 고기 들어간 식사를하고 그랬었거든요
<samahui> 일반적으로 먹어도 양이 많았던 거더라고요
<samahui> 고향집에서 먹던 그대로 계속 먹어왔는데 전 양 많다고 생각을 안했었던거예요. 칼로리표 보고 계산해보니까 다른사람 배로 먹어왔더군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 조금 더 하시면 더 줄겠네요.
<samahui> 먹는거 일반적으로 바꾸는데 시간이 오래 걸렸어요 ㅎㅎ;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그게 제일 힘들긴 해요
<samahui> 지금은 조금 더 과하게 먹으면 백 아파요
<samahui> 배부름이 아니라 아픔이라고 인지시켰더니 효과적이네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 다행이네요.
<Work^Seony> 나중에는 과식하면 머리가 아프실 거에요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 아무튼 이제사 아랫배가 살아졌어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 하지만 다리굵기는 26인치 라는... 근육이라 빠지지도 않아요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 운동을 너무 과하게 해왔나봐요... 다리가 선수 다리라더군요
<samahui> 종아리도 얇은디 허벅지가 짱짱하네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 종아리 얇은건 별로 안좋긴 한데...
<samahui> 쇼트트랙본 여친님이 오빠도 숏트랙하라더군요 ㅎㅎ;; 비슷하다고
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Markers> 안녕하세요.
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<Markers> 살 빠지셧다니 축하드립니다. ㅎ
<samahui> 감사합니다~
<samahui> 근데 크게 표나지는 않아요... 점점 빠지고 있어서 이제사 4~5키로 정도 줄었어요
<Markers> 4~5키로면 엄청 줄어드셧네영
<samahui> 다만 배 들어간건 큰 수학이죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 20키로 쩠던거라 앞으로 15키로 빼야되요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 다만 찌기 전이랑 근육량 차이가 좀 있어서 다 빠지진 안고 아마도 10여키로 가까이 빼면 확실한 예전 모습으로 돌아갈거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 일단 근육만 안줄어들면 괜찮을 거에요
<Markers> 본인의 기초대사량이 얼마인지 알수 있는 방법이 있을까요?
<Work^Seony> 그거 계산하는 사이트가 어디 있는데, 구글링 해보세요
<Markers> 제가 소유하고 있는 다큐멘터리 좀 보니깐 박태환이 나오는게 있던데 박태환이 그냥 4일인가 뒹굴렀더니 6kg 정도 빠진다는 얘기를 듣고 너무 부럽다는 생각을 했어요.ㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 평소에 운동을 그만큼 많이 하기 때문이죠
<samahui> 선수자나요 ~
<samahui> 확실히  선수랑 일반인은 다르더라고요
<Work^Seony> 걔네들은 체중이  줄면 근육이 줄어든다는 의미라서, 아주 안좋은 거에요
<Work^Seony> 부러운게 아니라...
#ubuntu-ko 2014-02-27
<Markers> 음...
<Markers> 기초 대사량 계산기 라고 해서 있는거 쳐보니
<Markers> 먼가 언밸런스하네요;
<samahui> 그렇쵸 그게 맞는 이야기일꺼예요. 비슷한 예로 남자보다 여자분이 근육량 주는게 확 표나거든요. 제 주변에 운동선수 출신 친구가 한명 있는데요 매일 운동하면 평면이지만 하루 이틀 쉬면 글레머스해집니다
<samahui> 어찌 예가 좀 이상하군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Markers> 현재의 기초 대사량을 계산하는게 아니라 그냥 키랑 몸무게로 필요한 기초 대사량을 체크하는거넹 ㅠ
<samahui> 기초 대사량이라는건 사람 몸집에 맞는 열량을 나타내는거니 맞는거죠
<samahui> 다만 거기에 근육량이나 체지방에 따라서 가변값이 주어지는거죠
<samahui> 그건 병원가서 체크하면 쉽게 가능합니다
<Markers> 병원에서 저런거 체크해주나요/
<samahui> 가정의학과나 비만클리닉가면 체지방 분석해줘요
<Markers> 음.... 안봐도 분명 30%가 넘겟지;
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<madboxs> 굿모닝~.
<ipeter> autowiz_: 괜찮으세요?
<ipeter> autowiz_2014: 잠좀 주무셨나요?
<ipeter> madboxs: 굿모닝입니다.
<ipeter> 아. 이거 굉장히 우스운 질문일수 잇는데요,
<ipeter> 한 폴더에서 다른 엑셀파일 두개를 모두 열었을때,
<ipeter> 왜 따로따로 뜨지를 않는지 난감하네요.
<ipeter> 듀얼 모니터를 사용해서
<ipeter> 한쪽엔 엑셀파일 A, 다른 모니터엔 엑셀파일 B를 열어서
<ipeter> 작업하고 싶은데 오늘 갑자기 뚱딴지같이 안되네요.
<ipeter> =.=
<ipeter> 혹시 제가 어디를 봐야지 아는분 계신가요?
<Work^Seony> 전에는 그게 됐구요?
<yemharc> ipeter: 뭘 사용하시는데요?
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 뭘 이란게 어떤걸 말씀하시는거죠?
<ipeter> 엑셀 버전인가요,
<ipeter> 아니면...모니터 종류인가요?
<yemharc> 오피스 프로그램요
<ipeter> 지금은 A, B를 동시에 열고
<ipeter> 작업을 하면 A를 작업표시줄에서 누르면 A만, 엑셀파일 B를 누르면 A자리에서 B가 열리는 형태라서
<ipeter> 듀얼 모니터에서 나눠서 작업을 할 수 없습니다.
<ipeter> yemharc: 오피스 프로그램은 2010을 사용합니다.
<yemharc> http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=haengro&logNo=40149328322
<ipeter> 고맙습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 해보고 결과 말씀드리겠습니다.
<ipeter> 아니 이게 원래는 안되는거였군요.
<ipeter> 제가 됐었다고 착각했나봅니다.
<yemharc> 네. 왠지 몰라도 기본으로 다중실행 막혀 있습니다
<ipeter> 윈 8을  사용중인데 좀 다르나보네요.
<ipeter> =.=
<samahui> 듀얼 모니터 쓰시는거면 엑셀 전체 창을 창모드로 두 창에 걸쳐 크게 키우시고 내부에서 페이지 별로 여는건 가능합니다
<samahui> 보통 그렇게 사용하죠
<Markers> 잠시 로그아웃하겠습니다.
<samahui> 쉽게 말해서 엑셀 프로그램 자체를 두개 켤수는 없기 때문에 하나를 켜고 창내부 엑셀 파일창을 전체 크기가 아니라 창모드로 여시면 두파일 볼수 있죠
<samahui> 요령 문제입니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 그리고 엑셀 같은건 프로그래머들보다는 경리 아가씨에게 물어보면 확실하게 답변이 나옵니다  ^^;;
<yemharc> samahui: 경리야말로 엑셀 전문가죠
<ipeter> yemharc:  samahui: 두분 감사합니다.ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 으음
<ipeter> samahui: 주변 경리아가씨 참한분 계시면 소개팅 앙망합니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 경리 아저씨는 계시는군요
<ipeter> samahui: 근데 그걸 찾을 어케 하는거죠?
<ipeter> 창을요.
<ipeter> 하나를 크게 키운후 그 안에 하나 만든다는건데,
<ipeter> 내부에서 페이지를 여나요...?
<ipeter> 아앜ㅋㅋ 이거 어떻게 작업할지 작업 환경 만드느라 골치가 더 아프네요.
<ipeter> 그냥 불편해도 일단 작업 들어가야겠습니다.
<ipeter> 답변 주신 분들 정말 고맙습니다!
<Work^Seony> 자바스크립트는 디버깅하기 참 힘드네요
<yemharc> 창모드는 별거 없습니다
<yemharc> 오른쪽 위를 보시면 전체 창의 X(닫기버튼) 조금 아래에 또 보일겁니다.
<yemharc> 그개 엑셀 프로그램 내부의 "열린 문서"에 대한 창 조절입니다. 마찬가지도 해당 제목표시줄 더블클릭하면 전체화면 <-> 창모드 왔다갔다 하고요
<yemharc> samahui님 말씀하신건 엑셀 전체창은 '마우스로 잡아 늘려서' 모니터 두개를 다 차지하게 늘린 다음에
<yemharc> 그 안에서 열린 문서 창을 사이즈 조절해서 한 모니터에 하나씩 넓혀서 쓰는 방법을 말하신겁니다
<samahui> Seony님 자바스크립트는 걍 브라우져창에 개발자도구 이용하는게 속편하죠.
<samahui> 전 다시 잠수 좀 해서 일 하다 올께요~
<ipeter> yemharc:  아이고. 이제사 봤네요.
<ipeter> yemharc: 진심으로 감사합니다.
<ipeter> yemharc: 또 한번 해보겠습니다.
<ipeter> 혹시 식사 않하시고 이시간에 계속 여기서 계신분들 기별좀 주세요.
<ipeter> 어제 혹시 난감한 제 사수 이야기 들어보신적 있나요?
<ipeter> yemharc: 근데 경리 아저씨가 아니라 경비 아저씨 아닌가요?
<ipeter> yemharc: ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요.
<ahoops_> 이게 맥북이 종종 소리가 안날때가 있어요..
<ahoops_> 꼭 껏다켜야 소리나는군요.
<ahoops_> 꾸졌어.
<samahui> 점심 먹고 올께요~ 점심 맛있게들 드세요~
<ipeter> samahui: 점심 맛있게드세요~
<ipeter> 지금 사수는 아직도 자고 있습니다. =.=
<ipeter> 1:11분인데도요.
<ipeter> 저거 깨워줘야 하나요.
<bluedusk> 좋은 사수네요
<bluedusk> 좋은 사수의 단잠을 깨우는건
<bluedusk> 좋지 않다고 생각합니다.
<bluedusk> 푹 주무시게 놔두세요
<ipeter> 뭐. 갑(스크)이 점심먹고 왔는데 스윽 보고 가긴 갑니다.
<ipeter> 일은 잘하긴 하죠. 한 프로젝트 2년있었으니요.
<ipeter> 근데 성격 정말 못됐고, 하도 잘난체 하는 사람이라 다른 SI업체들 다 모여있는 곳에서
<bluedusk> 뭐 애도 아니고 시간 되서 깨워달라는 부탁이 있었으면 몰라도
<bluedusk> 그런게 아니면 그냥 ..
<ipeter> 다 들리게 무안주고 난처하게 하는 인간이라 어제 트러블이 있어서 본사에 차장님께 여쭤보니
<ipeter> 본사 사람들도 다 싫어하는 인간이더군요.
<ipeter> 신입인 제 앞에선 항상 똑똑하게 일좀 하라고, 스마트하게 살라고 하더니,
<bluedusk> ㅇㅇ 어제 이야기 봤어요..;
<ipeter> 기술적으로도 인성적으로도 아주 문제 있는 사람이라고 차장님이 말씀해주셔서 알았습니다.
<ipeter> 에휴. 그냥 두죠 뭐.
<ipeter> 뭐 본사 차장님도 부당한거 녹음을 해서라도 시시비비 가리라고 말씀하셨으니, 이젠 그냥 참아서 바보가 되기보다는 저도 좀 따져야겠네요.
<ipeter> 신입인데 여기서 저 사람에게 당한게 너무 많아서 많이 속상합니다.
<Seony> 뭐 직장생활이라는게, 이런 사람도 있고 저런 사람도 있다보니...
<Seony> 저런 사수가 여자이고 나이가 어리면 더 열받습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제가 겪어봤거든요
<ipeter> Seony: 이해해요.
<Seony> 한판 붙을 수도 없고..
<ipeter> Seony: 첫 직장이다보니 아직 어케 대처해야하는지도 잘 모르겠구요.
<ipeter> Seony: 일 못해도 뭐 그러려니 하는데 이건 아주 인성이 나쁜 사람이라서 평판도 좀 안좋은 사람이네요.
<Seony> 그런 사람일수록 먼저 그만두고 나갈 확률이 높아요
<ipeter> 참 난감합니다. 뭐 정들고 망치질해서 깍아주는 성격이 아니라 피곤하기도 하구요.
<ipeter> 차장님 말씀으로는 이런말까지 않하려했는데 자기 프로젝트 데려가서 이런저런 이야기 많이해서 잘하는줄 알았는데 뒤통수 맞았다고,
<ipeter> 프로젝트에서 내쫒으려했는데 자기가 그냥 참고 끝까지 데리고 있어줬다고
<ipeter> 그렇게까지 말씀하더군요.
<ipeter> 근데 여기서는 신입한테 거의 신처럼 행동했던거 생각하면 많이 기가차네요.
<ipeter> 오죽했으면 여기 유지보수에서 이 사람 빼고 다음 프로젝트에 데려가야할지 말아야할지 고민해야할 문제라고 말씀하시던데..
<ipeter> 에휴...
<Seony> 좀 기다리세요.  그 정도면 곧 짤리겠죠
<ipeter> 넹넹
<Seony> 주문한 부품들이 다 왔는데, 보드만 아직 안왔네요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 오옷!
<ipeter> 서버 말씀하시는거죠;/
<ipeter> ?
<Seony> 네
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ 제 서버는 2006년도 구닥다리 놋북인데... 부럽습니다.
<Seony> 뭐 저도 싼거 샀는데요..
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 내일 도착 예정이군요
<ipeter> 주소 불러주시면 언제 한번 그 아이피로 찔러볼께요.
<ipeter> ì¿¡ì¿¡
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 지금도 제 홈서버는 돌아가고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 저도 지금 svn정도만 구축한 상태고, 조만간 웹서버 한번 돌려보려고 하는데.. 기술적인 문제로  =.=
<Seony> 저는 홈서버 하나로 돌리는게 너무 많아서... 이제 코어2듀오로 좀 무리가 오네요
<bluedusk> 헐 전 i5 1세대로 돌리는데
<bluedusk> 전기세가..ㅠ
<Seony> 제온 E3 샀는데, 성능 좋길 기대해야겠네요
<Seony> OS용 하드는 ssd 128로 돌리고, 자료저장은 1.5테라 2개로..
<ipeter> 커컥커커커컥
<Seony> 할일 많은데 더 바빠지겠네요..
<ipeter> 제온 E3??
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<ipeter> 엔터프라이즈용인가요?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아뇨 별로 안비싸요
<Seony> i7 4770k보다 더 싼거에요
<Seony> 엔터프라이즈급이면 최하 E5는 되야죠
<bluedusk> 전 주로 자료 저장용이라..=_=
<Seony> 저는 자료저장보단 티비 시청용 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 우분투 14.04가 나왔으면 시기적으로 딱 좋겠꾸만...
<bluedusk> 일단 알파 깔고 넘어가시는것도??
<bluedusk> 한 2개월 남았으니..
<Seony> 알파 설치한 상태에서 정식 나오면 그냥 거기서 apt-get dist-upgrade로 바로 넘어가나요?
<Seony> 제가 12.04에서 13.04, 13.10으로 릴리즈 업데이트 해봣는데, 무쟈게 불안하더라구요
<bluedusk> 제 기억에 넘어갔던걸로
<bluedusk> 그게 12.04 -> 13.04 식으로 넘어가느건 불안하거나
<bluedusk> 잘안됬는데
<Seony> 세상에 그렇게 불안한 배포판은 처음 봤어요
<ipeter> 전 서버는 12.04, 놋북은 13.04 사용중이예요.
<bluedusk> lts 알파에서 lts 정식으로는
<bluedusk> 잘 넘어가졌던걸로..기억해요
<bluedusk> 12.04 기준으로..;
<Seony> 뭐 하긴 패키지 버전들은 거의 다 같을테니...
<Seony> 학교 미러서버에서 미리 받아놔야겠군요
<bluedusk> 전 서버는 12.04 놋북은 12.04
<Seony> 저도 무조건 12.04
<Seony> LTS아니면 관심도 안갖습니다 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 생각해보니 8.04 부터 쓰기 시작했는데
<bluedusk> 은근히 저도 오랜기간 쓰고 있는거 같네요..;
<ipeter> bluedusk: 부럽습니다.
<bluedusk> ipeter, ㅇ_ㅇ??
<ipeter> bluedusk: 저도 놋북 12.04 쓰고 싶었는데, 듀얼모니터 사용하면(델모니터)
<bluedusk> 아 오래 쓰고 있는거요??
<Seony> 알파랑 데일리 라이브 중에서 뭐가 더 나아요?
<ipeter> bluedusk: 화면이 마구 흔들려서 12.04 포기하고, 13.04 간거예요..
<bluedusk> 제 기억에 저도 알파 깔았다가 12.04 넘어간걸로..
<bluedusk> 전 12.04로 듀얼 모니터에 하나는 피벗 돌려서 사용중인데요..;
<ipeter> 확실히 12.04좋은게, 13.04에는 우분투 인터넷뱅킹 지원하는 은행에서 안되는곳 있더라구요.
<ipeter> 12.04는 잘됬다는.. 기억이..
<ipeter> 피벗 기능 좋아요. 근데..전 목이 아파서..
<bluedusk> 전 은행같은건 걍 핸폰으로만..;
<ipeter> 네 폰이 쨩쨩이예요.
<samahui> 은행은 리눅스 버젼보다 프라우져 종류를 더 가리죠. 모든건 activex를 아직 사용하는 국내 은행들 행태가 문제죠
<samahui> 아무튼 오후에도 힘내서 열심히~ 일합시다!!!
<ipeter> 모두들 화이팅 하세요.
<ipeter> Seony님 또 안녕하세요..?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_2014> 저도 또 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 자고온 사이에 접속이 끊어져있었어요
<ipeter> 어제 교수님께 보낸 이메일 거의 바로 확인하셨네요.
<Seony> 답장은 없구요?
<ipeter> 네. 아직까지 답장은 없네요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 너무 황당하셨나요?
<ipeter> ㅠ
<Seony> 그렇다고는 해도 보통 싫다좋다 답장은 해줄 거에요
<Seony> 아마 학기 중이라 바쁘시기도 할거고..
<ipeter> 아 맞다.. 바쁘실 때군요..ㅠ
<autowiz_2014> 아이고 양쪽어깨가 동시에 막 아프네요
<autowiz_2014> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 제 사수는 저보고 주물러 달라고 하시죠..ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_2014> 먼저 주물러 준다고 하지 않는 상황에서 주물러 달라고 하면 좀 귀찮더라구요 , 종종 명절때 당해봐서 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 2틀연속 주물러 달라길래
<ipeter> 혼신의 힘을 다해서 주물러 드렸습니다.
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 서원님!
<ipeter> 이메일 왔습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 답장은 안돼! 입니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 엑셀 두개 켜는거 가능하지 않나요?
<ipeter> 읍
<autowiz_2014> 아 제가 스크롤 중이었다는걸 잊었네요
<ipeter> autowiz_: autowiz_2014 오토위즈님!!!!!
<autowiz_2014> 넵
<ipeter> 안녕하세요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_2014> 하이요
<autowiz_2014> ㅎㅋㅎㅋ
<ipeter> 하이요~
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아이쿠 어지럽습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_2014> 제가 어떨때는 ㅎㅎ 하고 어떨때는 ㅋㅋ 하는데   하루는 ㅎㅋㅎㅋ 했다가
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_2014> 그게 뭐냐고 쿠사리 먹었습니다. ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 아무려믄 어떤가요.
<ipeter> 반가우면 되는겁니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 하루 잘 보내셨나요?
<autowiz_2014> 오늘 오전부터 핸폰 이상해져서 AS센터도 갔다오고 바쁜 하루를 보냈습니다
<autowiz_2014> 엑셀여실때 파일을 더블클릭하시면 한창에서 계속 열리구요
<autowiz_2014> 엑셀 실행 아이콘으로 실행하면 새창으로 열립니다.
<autowiz_2014> 저는 그냥 cmd 에서 start excel 이라고 칩니다만 .뭐 이미 뒷북인거 같네요
<ipeter> 바로가기 아이콘 말씀하시는건가요?
<ipeter> 아닙니다.
<autowiz_2014> 8에서 바뀌었나요?
<autowiz_2014> 8은 제가 아직 별로 안써봐서
<ipeter> 8은...안되는거 같네요.
<ipeter> 오옷!!!
<ipeter> 커맨드 찾에서 start excel하니까
<ipeter> 다른 창으로 띄어집니다!
<ipeter> 고맙습니다.
<ipeter> (넙죽)
<autowiz_2014> 다만 그때부터는 xls 파일 클릭하면 나중창으로 뜰껀데 그런건 뭐 일일이 열기 하시거나
<autowiz_2014> 드래그 해서 여시면 됩니다.
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 그냥 좌측 상단에 열기 버튼을 이용해서 해당 파일을 열어도 되는군요!
<ipeter> 오토위즈님 진짜 고맙습니다.
<ipeter> 다른 방법들은 레지스트리 등록하고 어쩌고 진짜 힘들더라구요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 으으...
<bluedusk> 으으
<ipeter> 집 개인 서버에 svn설치했는데,
<ipeter> 트렁크, 브랜치, 택 만들었어야 했는데,
<bluedusk> 전 libreoffice 쓰다가 kingsoft office로 갈아탔는데
<bluedusk> ms에서 online으로 지원해준다고 해서..
<ipeter> 안만들었더니..ㅠㅠ 슬퍼지네요.
<ipeter> bluedusk: 무료인가요...?
<bluedusk> ipeter, 네 일단 아직은 무료라고..
<bluedusk> google docs 같은 형태로 서비스 해주는거 같더라구요
<bluedusk> 아직 가입은 안했는데
<ipeter> 음.. 달려야겠네요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> svn 말고 git로 갈아 타시는건 어떠신지?
<Seony> 흠... 모르는 사이에 또 튕겼었네요
<ipeter> bluedusk: 읍. 힘들어서 일단 익숙한 svn으로 갔습니다.
<bluedusk> 하긴 전 익숙한게 없어서
<ipeter> 요즘 깃이 대세긴 대세래요.
<samahui> 퇴근들 하세요~
<samahui> 저녁 드실 분들은 맛난 저녁 드시구요~
<samahui> 전 밥먹고 올겠습니다
<ipeter> 배고프네요.
<ipeter> 퇴근해보겠습니다.
<ipeter> 수고하셨습니다.
<samahui> 밥 듣든하게 먹고 싶지만 살때문에 두부요리 먹고 왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 든든하지는 않아도 속이 편안하니 좋네요
<DarkCircle> 추워
<DarkCircle> ...
#ubuntu-ko 2014-02-28
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> The all problem was all in LGE (...)
<autowiz_2014> LGT? LGE?
<autowiz_2014> 아 나가셨구나.
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz_2014> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 점심들 먹고 일하세요~
<samahui> 점심 맛있게들 드세요~ 전 밥먹으러 갑니다~
<ipeter> 네에~
<samahui> 불금 되세요~
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<Ferendevelop_> Seony: 어서오세요.
<Seony> Hi
<Seony> 지금 홈서버 조립 중
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 오오.. 신형인가요ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 제온 E3
<Ferendevelop> 오오.. 제온
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 처음부터 싹 조립하시는거에요? 아니면 CPU, RAM, HDD 이렇게 몇 몇 부품만 교체하는거에요?
<samahui> 물건 도착했군요
<samahui> 제온으로 가셨네요 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui> 새물건 사서 조립 완성하면 기분이 참 좋지요
<samahui> 저도 그런 기분 느끼고 싶어지는 금요일 오후군요. 그래서 저도 하나 질렀습니다. 전 조립의 즐거움은 아니고 개봉의 즐거움을 느낄만한 노트북 하나 질렀어요.
<samahui> 기존꺼 하나 봉인하고 대체할 목적으로 지른거라 성능 좋은 놈은 아니지만 새로운 놈 온다니 기분이 좋네요
<samahui> 지금 택배 기다리고 있습니다. ㅎㅎ
<samahui> Ferendevelop: 싹 다 새거 조립하신답니다
<Ferendevelop> samahui: 궁금증을 풀어주셔 고맙습니다.
<Ferendevelop> 방금 원도우 시디키가 다른 PC에서 사용된다는 말과 함께 정품인증이 안되길래 전화해서 첫번재 설치 ID를 불렀는데 바로 인증 키 A-H를 알려주네요. 뒷 번호는 애초부터 필요가 없는건지,, 좀 신기하네요.
<samahui> 윈도우 정품인데 시디키가 다른PC에서 사용중이라고 뜨셨나요? 헐...
<samahui> 그럴때는 어찌 된거냐 다지셔요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저도 가끔 오래된 노트북에 있던 OEM시디키 땜시 전화해서 물어보면 인증키 금방 알려주더군요
<Ferendevelop> samahui: 그게 Windows 정품 인증 방식이 개*이여서요.
<Ferendevelop> samahui: 정품인데 불법이라 뜨는 사람도 많아요.. -_-;
<samahui> 하긴... MS에서도 정품 안쓰는 업체는 단속해도 개인 단속은안하죠
<samahui> 이렇건 저렇건 점유률 높이는게 이득이니까요
<Ferendevelop> 네네.. 대부분이 그래요.
<Ferendevelop> 마소 입장에서는 점유율을 높이고 사람들이 자사 제품에 익숙하게 만드는게 관건이죠.
<samahui> 저번에 어디서 봤는지 기억이 안나는데 MS에 복사본 언제 나오냐고 물으니 친절히 조만간 나오지 않겠냐고 대답한게 생각나네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Ferendevelop> samahui: Google+ Microsoft 공식 계정이였죠?
<samahui> 네
<Ferendevelop> cracked? not yet. 이거 ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅋㅋ재미있는 행동이였죠 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 한국인터넷진흥원에서 SEED 알고리즘 파일을 내려받을려는데 홍보는 리눅스에도 채택되었다면서 떠들고 있는데 실상은 .EXE 파일;
<samahui> 우리나라 업체였으면 불법은 나쁜겁니다 등등 위트없이 나왔겠죠
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> samahui: 제 생각에는 답변도 아예 안 했을 것 같아요.
<Ferendevelop> 그나저나 이 공인인증서는 언제쯤 폐지될까요..?
<samahui> 돈 벌만큼 벌면? 아닐까요
<samahui> 에휴 한심한 무늬만 IT강국의 현실이죠
<Ferendevelop> 그게 제 생각에는.. 이루어지지 않을 것 같아요.
<Ferendevelop> IT 강국 무늬도 안되요. 그냥 IT 속도 강국
<samahui> 공인인증서와 엑티브x계속 사용하는 현 환경에서 보안문제가 끊기는 날은 없을겁니다
<Ferendevelop> 아마 윗선놈들이 바껴야 시행되지 않을까요?
<Ferendevelop> SSL 방식을 이용하면 돈을 별로 못 벌기 때문에 아직 공인 인증서가 있는데..
<samahui> 어서오세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 돈을 못버는걸 떠나서 책임 전가의 목적도 있죠
<samahui> 이거저거 보안툴 설치하게 했으니 은행은 책임 없다
<Ferendevelop> 이게 매년 수많은 사람들로부터 범용이라는 이름하에 4,400원에 보안 업체들도 돈 벌죠~ 윗선들 입장에서는 너 좋고~ 나 좋교죠,
<samahui> 이런식으로요
<Ferendevelop> +1
<Ferendevelop> 맞는 말씀입니다.
<Ferendevelop> 표준보안방식은 사용자가 조심해야 하는 상황은 별로 없거든요.
<samahui> 다른 해먹을거나 책임전가할꺼 나오면 그만두겠죠
<samahui> 답답한 현실입니다
<samahui> 일이나 해야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 그에 반해 공인인증서는 표준인증방식에서의 제일 중요한 개인키를 컴퓨터 조작도 잘못하는 사람들에게 넘깆쇼.
<samahui> 불금인데 저녁에 일찍 퇴근해서 영화라도 봐야죠 ㅋ
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ어서 일하세요~
<Ferendevelop> 점심은 드시고 하시는거죠?
<samahui> 넵 듣든하게 먹었습니다 ㅎㅎ일 좀하고 오께요~ 이따봐요~~~~ ^^
<Ferendevelop> samahui: 넵. 열심히하세요~
<ipeter> 아이고. 이제 왔습니다.
<ipeter> 다시 일하러 가겠습니다.
<ipeter> 발도장만 살짝 찍고 갑니다.
<Ferendevelop> ipeter: :-)
<ipeter> 좋은오후 되세요!
<Ferendevelop> ipeter님도 좋은 하루되세요
<samahui> 자동으로 들락달락 하고 좋은데요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 즐거운 불금의 오후 되세요~ 전 일이 많아서 열심히 일하겠습니다
<ipeter_> 안녕하세요.
<ipeter_> 오늘 야근입니다.
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<Seony> Hi
<Ferendevelop> 다들 퇴근하실 시간이군요.
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 안녕하세요.
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 홈 서버는 잘 조립되었나요?
<Seony> 무사히 잘 됐어
<Seony> 한 10년만에 해보는거라 좀 걱정 많았는데
<Ferendevelop> 다행이군요.
<Ferendevelop> 우분투이죠?
<Seony> 당연하지 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 타임머신 서버로 사용하실 생각은 없으세요?
<Ferendevelop> 아.. 왠지 타임머신도 갖고 계실 것 같은 느낌이 듭니다..
<Seony> 타임머신 1년 써보고 떄려쳤다는 얘기 안했었나? ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 네! 왜 때려치셨나요ㅋㅋ?
<Seony> 하루에 2-3씩 타임머신 돌린 데이터를 1년 동안 모아놓고 타임머신 돌려봐.  내 말이 무슨 말인지 알게 될거야 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 흠.. 경험이 필요하군요. ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 근데 뭐 전 OS 설정 백업 보다는 데이터 백업만 중요해서.. 아마 NAS를 사거나 만들지 않을까요?
<Seony> NAS는 내 맘대로 주무를 수가 없어서.
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 그래서 만들려고 하는 거..에요..
<Seony> 나스 살 돈이면 서버 한대 나오더라고.
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 하긴.. 나스가 좀 많이 비싸요;
<Seony> 많이 비싸... 하드값 포함된 것도 아니고.
<MK-ubuntu> Èì
<samahui> 불금 즐기고들 계신가요?
<samahui> 전 퇴근합니다. 심야 영화 한편 보고 가야겠네요 ㅎㅎ::
<samahui> 즐거운 주말 되세요~
<samahui> 아! 벌써 토요일... ㅜㅜ  아무튼 다음에 봐요~
#ubuntu-ko 2014-03-01
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<razGon_FaFx> 좋은 아침입니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2014-03-02
<nanotron> netsurf 프레임버퍼 모드에서 한글 입력을 할 수 있을까요?
#ubuntu-ko 2015-02-23
<autowiz> 새해가 된지 얼마안됐는데 또 새해가 되었네요 ㅎ
<autowiz> 올한해 모두들 건강하시고 , 많이 많이 행복하시길~~
<jun__> 안녕하세요~ 새해 복 많이 받으시구요~
<jun__> 대략 10일만에 접속하네요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun__> 명절에 이것저것 주워먹었더니... 돼지 된거 같아요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 다시 빼시면 됩니다 ^^
<Seony> ㅎㅎ  맛ㅅ있는거 많이 드셨나보네요
<Seony> 저도 요즘 많이 먹어서 살이 많이 쪘어요...
<autowiz> 서니님은 근육이 우락부락 할거 같은 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 우락부락한 수준까진 안되요.  그정도 되려면 생계유지를 위한 업무 제외한 나머지 시간을 전부 운동에 쏟아야하거든요
<autowiz> 근육돌  서니님 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그냥 딱 보면 "운동하나보다"라고 생각될 정도밖에 안되요
<autowiz> 그래도 부럽습니다 ~~ ㅎ
<Seony> 저 그래봐야 3일에 한 번 밖에 운동 안해요
<Seony> 그나마도 한 40분쯤?
<autowiz> 근육이 좀 붙은상태면 조금만해도 현상유지가 되는건가요?
<autowiz> 짧게라도 집중적으로 웨이트 해주면 그럴거 같기도 하네요.
<Seony> 네.  조금만 해줘도 유지는 되요
<Seony> 제 경험으로 봤을 때, 대략 3일에 한 번 정도만 해주면 되구요,
<Seony> 스포츠의학인가 그쪽에서 말하길, 매일 운동하는건 효과가 전혀 없다고 결론이 났어요
<autowiz> 운동 하는 만큼 잘 먹고 잘 쉬어 줘야 한다고 들었는데
<autowiz> 매일 하는것도 답은 아닌거군요 ㅎ
<Seony> 운동할 때 제일 중요한 게,
<Seony> 운동보다 쉬는거라고 하더라구요
<Seony> 근육이 생성되는 과정이, 근육을 운동을 해서 손상을 시키고, 그걸 몸이 재생시키는 과정에서 근육이 불어나는 거라고 하더라구요
<Seony> 그런데, 회복할 시간도 없이 계속 손상만 시키면 근육이 안생기는거죠...
<Seony> 근데 이게 또 웃기는게,
<Seony> 근육의 주 성분은 다들 아시다시피 단백질이잖아요
<Seony> 근데 단백질은, 우리 몸에서 한 번에 받아들이는 총량이 제한되어있어요
<Seony> 그게 보통 2-3시간 내에 20~30 그램이래요
<Seony> 그래서, 헬스하시는 분들이 하루에 5끼를 먹는 거에요
<jun__> 음.... 제가 삼시세끼와 동시에 주기적으로 간식을 먹어서 이렇게 살이 쪘나보군요.....ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ  뭐, 살이 찌는 원리는 간단하죠.  소모하는 칼로리보다 먹는 칼로리가 더 높기 때문입니다.
<Seony> 잠시 외출합니다
<autowiz> 잘 다녀오세요~
<jun__> 오랫동안 쉬다가 일하려니까 뭔가 찌뿌둥한게... 정말 일이 안잡히네요
<samahui_TPC> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_TPC> 즐거운 새해입니다
<samahui_TPC> 라즈베리파이2는 라즈베리파이보다 확실히 쓸만하네요. 오랜만에 라즈베리파이를 새로 구입하게 만드는군요.
<jun__> 안녕하세요~
<jun__> 라즈베리파이??
<samahui_TPC> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_TPC> 미니컴퓨터예요
<jun__> 지금 찾아보고 있어요 뭐하는 컴퓨터인가요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_TPC> 5만원짜리 쿼드코어 보드입니다 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 오우~~~
<jun__> 흥미로운데요~
<razGon_MINILA> 라즈베리파이2로 어느정도 할수 있는지요?
<samahui_TPC> 기존모델은 느려서 활용도가 극히 낮았는데 이번에 2가 나왔는데 이건 속도도 꽤 되서 쓸만하게 변했더라고요
<samahui_TPC> nas로 쓰기에도 나쁘지 않아요... 다만 아직까지 랜이 10/100이라 본격적으로 사용하기에는 좀 아쉽죠
<samahui_TPC> nas, 에뮬게임기, 각종 기기제어용, 프로그래밍 등에 사용하죠
<samahui_TPC> 아무튼 전 모델보다는 확실히 빨라져서 쓸만합니다
<samahui_TPC> 4.5만원정도에 케이스보드 확장보드등등 다 구입해도 10만원이 안넘으니 쓸만하죠
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<jun__> 안녕하세요~
<jun__> 이제 점심시간이네요.. 다들 맛점하세요~ ^^
<samahui_TPC> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_TPC> 점심 맛나게들 드세요
<readytoact1> 켁켁
<autowiz> 토닥토닥
<readytoact1> 연휴끝에 작은놈이 새벽내 열이나서
<readytoact1> 잠을 못자고 오전 반차내고 병원다녀오는중
<autowiz> 지금은 좀 괜찮아졌나요?
<autowiz> 애기들은 열나는것도 무섭지요 ㅠㅠ 저도 어릴때 열 많이 나서
<readytoact1> 뭐 애들이 열나는거야
<readytoact1> 일상다반사니까
<autowiz> 40도 를 두세번은 찍은듯하네요
<readytoact1> 네
<readytoact1> 애들은 그래요
<readytoact1> 어른들이 40도면 무서운건데
<readytoact1> 애들은 종종 그렇더라구요.
<readytoact1> 하악.. 몸이 너무 힘드네요
<samahui_TPC> 40도넘어가면 뇌세포가 죽기 시작한다죠
<samahui_TPC> 위험하셨네요
<samahui_TPC> 후딱 쾌차하세요~
<readytoact1> -_-ㅋ 저는 괜찮아요
<readytoact1> -0- 애들이 아픈거라
<samahui_TPC> 애들은 아피기도 잘하지만 쉽게 났기도하죠
<readytoact1> 부모맘이 아플뿐 ㅋㅋ
<jun__> 전 아직 미혼인지라... 이해하기 힘든 부분이네요... 울 부모님도 그러셨을려나;;;
<readytoact1> 사람이 살면서 겪어보지 않으면 절대 알 수 없는 것들 중 하나인것 같아요.
<jun__> 아직 모르는 1인.....
<jun__> 오늘 황사가 심한데 마스크 챙기셨나요~?????
<autowiz> 저는 미혼인데 알거 같은  ㅠㅠ
<jun__> 저는 과천으로 외근이기에...오늘은 먼저 퇴근합니다~
<jun__> 다들 수고하세요~
<readytoact2> 크허험험..
<samahui_TPC> 손에 꼽힐만큼 심한 황사군요
<samahui_TPC> 차타고 돌아댕기다가 창문열었더니 계속 기침을 하게 만들어주는군요
<samahui_TPC> 돌아댕기지 말아야겠어요
<readytoact2> 오늘같은날
<readytoact2> 운전들하면서 창문열고 다니는분들도 많더라구요
<readytoact2> -_-;;;
<autowiz> 연휴 막바지부터 황사황사 하더니
<autowiz> 정말 황사가 오긴 왔군요. 바깥쪽벽면 반이 창문으로된 오피스텔 살때 가 아직 기억납니다. 황사가 왔는데
<autowiz> 집안에 있는데 하늘이 완전 누런빛으로 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 황사가 심한가보네요
<samahui_TPC> 네 황사가 너무 심하네요
<samahui_TPC> 일보러 잠시 드라이빙 다녀왔는데 차안에서도 기침연발이였어요
<samahui_TPC> 밖에 그냥 나가면 그대로 기관지염걸리지 않을까 싶습니다
<Seony> samahui_TPC: 안녕하세요.  오랫만입니다
<autowiz> 사마휘님 안녕하세요~
<samahui_TPC> 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이번에 나온 라즈베리파이는 어떻게 더 좋아요?
<samahui_TPC> 코어가 늘었어요
<samahui_TPC> 쿼드코어로요
<Seony> 그럼 성능이 전체적으로 더 낫겠군요
<samahui_TPC> 그리고 arm v7이라 안드로이드올려도 좀더 쓸만하고요
<samahui_TPC> 확실히 쓸만하게 되었습니다
<samahui_TPC> 그전에는 솔직히 너무 느려서 쓸모가 없었죠
<samahui_TPC> 아~ 기본 메모리도 1기가로 올랐네요
<samahui_TPC> USB포트도 4개고
<samahui_TPC> 대충 이렇습니다
<Seony> 음... 네 첫번째 버전은 저도 지금 쓰는데, 좀 심하게 느리죠...
<samahui_TPC> 저도 B모델 쓰다가 너무 느려서 처분해버리고 그냥 안써야지 하다가 이번에 나온 2가 많이 개선된거 같아서 구입했는데 괜찮네요
<autowiz> 라즈베리파이에 윈도우즈도 올라가나보네요? ??
<Seony> 저는 라즈베리파이에 레드마인 올려서 제 프로그래밍 소스코드 관리하는데, 이게 한 번 돌아갈 때마다 거의 2분 정도를 기다려야해요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TPC> 아직 시간이 없어서 제대로 만져보진 못했지만 이따가 찬찬히 살펴봐야죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 윈도우는 안올라갈껄요
<Seony> arm용 윈도우가 없지않아요?
<samahui_TPC> 이번에 새로 10버젼 올라간다고 발표났어요
<autowiz> 아 올라간다면 인가 보네요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_TPC> 라즈베리파이2를 지원하는 버젼의 윈도우10이 나온다는거 같네요
<samahui_TPC> 마소 공식소식이니 확실합니다
<autowiz> http://chunchu.tistory.com/746
<Seony> 헐... 마소 ceo 바뀌고서 정말 많은게 바뀌는군요
<autowiz> 저기 5단계 동영상처럼 클러스터 묶어보고싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> (위 url 내용중에 8인치 미만 태블릿 , 마이크로 pc 는 무료라는데)
<samahui_TPC> 근대 일반 판매용이 아니라 개발자 전용으로 나올거예요
<autowiz> 100개씩 클러스터 묶으면 돈내야 하는거 아닐지 ... 뭐 별로 마소 쓸 생각은 없지만 그냥 글이 보여서요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 전 그냥 웹개발용 서버랑 터미널 용도면 만족합니다 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr_> 개인개발자가 윈도10을 올릴 수 있도록 마소 윈도를 마이그레이션해서 M$에 기부했어요.
<autowiz> jason 님이 하신거군요 와~~
<autowiz> 우와~~~
<jason_kr_> 쉿~
<samahui_TPC> 저도 개발용 서버겸 nas정도로 쓸건데 이게 내장랜이 칩셋의 한계로 10/100메가밖에 안되는게 좀 아쉽네요
<Seony> 기가빗 달아봐야 어차피 씨퓨가 처리를 못하죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 기가를 다 처리는 못해줘도
<samahui_TPC> 성능이 좋아졌는데 대부분 에뮬머신으로 활용도 좋아졌다고 반기는군요 ;;
<autowiz> 적어도 200Mbps 정도만 속도 나와주지는 않을까요?
<autowiz> 100Mbps 파일서버로는 좀 느린감이 있는거 같더라구요.
<Seony> 많이 느리죠 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr_> 저는 아직도 '학습용'정도로...생각중여요.
<samahui_TPC> 혼자 쓰는데는 문제 없죠뭐
<samahui_TPC> 대충 일 정리하고 영화라도 돌려보면서 성능차이를 느껴봐야겠네요
<Seony> 가격은 똑같겠죠?
<Seony> 하나 사서 웹서버 교체할까...
<samahui_TPC> 같은가격입니다
<samahui_TPC> 이게 가장 큰 매리트죠... 같은가격에 6배(라즈베리측발표로는) 성능 이니까요
<Seony> 쿼드코어에 램도 1기가네요
<autowiz> 아... 저도 막 사서 이것저것해보고 싶네요
<Seony> 전 이것저것 해보고싶지 않습니다 ㅋ
<Seony> 오늘은 여기 날씨가 무지 덥네요
<Seony> 이렇게 더울거면 차라리 사무실에서 앉아있는게 더 낫겠어요...
<jason_kr_> ㅎㅎㅎ 에어콘 강'으로 켜고, 난방히터 온도는 ..아니, 걍 끄세요. ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ  여름 다시 온거 같아요
<jason_kr_> 여름이 오고는 있죠~
<samahui_pi> 라즈베리파이로 접속해봤습니다 ㅎㅎ;; 일해야 하는데 쓸대없는 짓하고 있어요
<samahui_pi> 정말 쓸만한데요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 그전 모델에서는 다중작업이 힘들었는데 이건 쉽게 되는군요
<jason_kr_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_pi> ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 1080p 동영상도 잘돌아가는군요
<autowiz> 오오~
<samahui_pi> 정말 장족의 발전인데요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TPC> 가지고 놀 가치가 높아졌군요
<samahui_pi> 정말 빠릿해졌어요
<samahui_pi> 쓸만하네요
<PotatoGim> pchero: 똑똑똑
<Seony> DarkCircle: 젠투에 i3를 설치했는데, gtk 어플들 systemd 안쓰고 설치할 방법 있을까요?
<Seony> 요즘은 이상하게 잠을 많이 자면 머리가 아프네요...
<Seony> 잠을 안자면 졸려죽겠고...
<samahui_pi> 잠을 너무 안나서 그런거 아닐까요?
<Seony> 평소에 많이 자는거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 그럼 너무 많이 자서... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 집 스피커가 라디오를 타네요...
<readytoact> ;;;
<readytoact> 안주무시고 뭐하심까
<Seony> 곧 자야죠
<readytoact> -0- 저
<Seony> 아직 12시 밖에 안됐어요...
<readytoact> 결재일이 이틀밖에 안남았어요 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 12밖에 안되다뇨
<readytoact> 자야지.
<readytoact> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 다들 일찍 주무시나보네요..
<Seony> 저는 보통 1시에서 2시 사이에 자거든요
<readytoact> 전 어린아이들의 아빱니다 -0-
<readytoact> 매일 8시까지 출근해야하고
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 글쵸...
<readytoact> 저녁엔 아토피가 있는 아들놈 긁어줘야하고
<readytoact> ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 이브 결재일을 넘어서 결재해도
<readytoact> 지원금 받나요?
<Seony> 음... 그건 잘 모르겠어요.  지금 알아봐야겠네요
<readytoact> -0- 넹.. 3월로 카드 결재를 넘겨야할 것 같아서
<DarkCircle> gtk+3를 안쓰고 gtk2를 쓰시면 될것 같네요 'ㅅ'a
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 이게 유료가 아니면 못찍는 스킬도 있네요
<DarkCircle> 그리고 최근은 거의 대부분 내지는 전부가 gtk3 + webkit-gtk + wayland + systemd 의존.
<DarkCircle> 마테 데스크톱 쪽에서 gtk2 쪽 살려서 키워나가는 중이긴 한데
<Seony> readytoact, 꼭 21일 안에 결제해야한다는 조항은 없다네요
<Seony> DarkCircle: i3wm 설치했는데, 놋북용으로 아주 좋더라구요
<DarkCircle> 요샌 별게 다 나오는군요 -ㅠ-
<readytoact> Seony: 카라칼 타려고 이런저런 스킬찍고 미사일 관련 찍으려는데 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> i3는 꽤 오래된 wm이에요...
<DarkCircle> 자고 일어나면 듣도보도 못한 창 관리자가 ..
<readytoact> 이건 리눅스 클라이언트 없으려나
<Seony> readytoact, EFT요?  아님 클라이언트요?
<DarkCircle> 아마 줏어듣도보도못한 창 관리자 십수여종 되는듯.
<Seony> DarkCircle: 근데 제가 확실히 데비안 계열의 편리함에 익숙해져있는지 모르겠지만, 놋북에 설치했는데 전원관리가 제대로 안되네요...
<readytoact> Seony: 이브 클라이언트요
<readytoact> ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 전 잠시 저녁먹으러
<Seony> readytoact, 옛날에 나왔었는데 현재는 지원이 끊겼구요, 와인으로 아주 잘돌아간다고 해요
<PotatoGim> pchero: 똑똑똑
<pchero_work> PotatoGim: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 오, 계셨군요 ㅎ
<PotatoGim> 혹시 일전에 남긴 질문 보셨었나요?
<PotatoGim> 중요한 것은 아니지만 궁금하다보니..^^;
<pchero_work> 어?? 뭐였죠?
<pchero_work> 음.. 제대로 못봤어요
<PotatoGim> REQ/REP가 프로토콜, REP/SUB는 REP가 받으면 SUB로 브로드캐스팅이 맞는지 질문 드렸었어요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 아
<pchero_work> 아니에요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> REQ/REP 는 명령 요청/명령 결과 인터페이스
<PotatoGim> 저 조합을 두개로 나누신 연유가 따로 있나요?ㅎ
<pchero_work> REP/SUB 는 이벤트 전송
<pchero_work> 요렇게 구분해서 사용해요.
<pchero_work> Asterisk 에서 두가지 타입이 있거든요.
<PotatoGim> REP는 어디에서 수신을 받고 전송하는건가요?
<pchero_work> REP는 Asterisk 에서 전체 전송되는 Event 타입 메시지 처리를 위해 사용하고요
<PotatoGim> 아하...
<pchero_work> REQ는 클라이언트에서 요청되는 명령 처리를 위해 사용합니다. ㅎ
<PotatoGim> 그럼 REQ/REP가 내부 프로토콜이고 REP/SUB는 REP가 수신한 내용을 SUB로 전달하는게 맞는거죠?
<pchero_work> 헉..
<pchero_work> README 내용을 잘못 적었네요. -_-;;;
<pchero_work> REQ-REP. PUB/SUB 입니다.
<pchero_work> REQ-REP. PUB-SUB 입니다.
<PotatoGim> 아하...ㅜ
<pchero_work> 뭔가 좀 이상하다 느꼈는데.. -_-;;; 에궁.. 죄송합니다.
<PotatoGim> 흐흐흐... 아뇨, 저도 조합이 특이해서 궁금함에...^^;
<PotatoGim> 답신 감사합니다!
<pchero_work> PotatoGim: 바로 수정해서 커밋했어요! :)
<PotatoGim> 옙..^^ 혹시 REQ-REP 구간이 꼭 동기적으로 되야 하는 부분인가요? ㅎ
<pchero_work> 넵. 저도 그 부분을 좀 많이 고민했었는데, 결론은 동기였어요.
<PotatoGim> 음.. 그렇군요. 클라이언트가 여러 대가 되니 REQ-REP가 난해하더라구요.. ㅎㅎ;
<pchero_work> 넵 저도 걱정을 했었는데
<pchero_work> 사실 예상되는 클라이언트가 많아야 세대 정도 라서 그렇게 부담되지는 않을 것 같았어요.
<PotatoGim> 그 정도면 굳이 비동기가 아니어도 상관이 없겠군요. 시간 내주셔서 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> PotatoGim: 저야말로.. (__) ㅎㅎㅎ :)
<pchero_work> http://bbs2.ruliweb.daum.net/gaia/do/ruliweb/default/read?articleId=24545580&bbsId=G005&itemId=143
<pchero_work> 빵터졌네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> ㅋㅋㅋ 난 이걸 싸야겠어요
<DarkCircle> 전 위내시경 수면 안했는데 -ㅅ-a ... 넣었다 빼는게 목에 걸리는 이물감 때문에 거시기해서 그렇지
<DarkCircle> 써니옹 가셨네 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 응가하고 나서 정신이 없다가 이제 발견 =3
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 늦은 밤이네요.
<ipeter> 혹시 개인 클라우드 구축하신분 계신가요?
<pchero_work> ipeter: 집에 ownCloud 로 만들어서 사용중입니다. ㅎ
<ipeter> 허허
<ipeter> 혹시 뭐로 구축하셨는지 여쭤봐도 될까요?
<pchero_work> https://owncloud.org/
<ipeter> specification 말씀해주실 수 있나요?
<pchero_work> 이걸로 만들었어요
<ipeter> nas 구매할까하다가...그냥 삽질해서 배우는겸 구축할까 생각중입니다..ㅠ
<ipeter> 근데 ftp쓰는거랑 많이 차이 날까요?
<pchero_work> 많이 차이나요. 정말 편리함. :)
<ipeter> 후훗
<pchero_work> HW 사양을 많이 타서 라즈베리파이같은 걸로 구축하시면 절대 안되요.
<ipeter> openstack인가...그거는 어떨까요?
<pchero_work> 오픈스택은 클라우드라기보단..
<pchero_work> 가상화 솔루션으로 봐야해요
<ipeter> 살짝 서치해본 바로는 어렵다고 하던데..
<ipeter> 네에...
<autowiz> 냠냠냠
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 흐... 여전히 이 시간에 계시네요
<autowiz> 예 프로젝트 시작했으니까요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 시작하면 시작했다고 일찍 나오시고, 프로젝트 없으면 그냥 일찍 나오시는거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 사실 없으면 집에서 놀아야 하는데 .. ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 어딘가 너무 콕 찝어서 말씀해주신거 같은 ㅎㅎ  ..
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ근데 일하시는걸 즐기시는거라면 문제는 없는거 같아요
<autowiz> 일은 어쩔 수 없이 하는거지요 ^^
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 얼마 전에 한국에서 오신 IT 하셨던 분을 만났는데,
<Work^Seony> 연합뉴스에서 일하셨다고 하더라구요...
<Work^Seony> 근데 거기가, 무쟈게 일하기 좋은가봐요
<Work^Seony> 하와이 이민간다는데 주위에서 다들 말릴 정도래요...
<autowiz> 회사일은 그냥 먹고살려고 하는거고 , 좀 큰돈 벌어볼까 싶어서 개발쪽 공부하고 있네요 ..
<autowiz> 연합뉴스가 사이즈도 크고 그렇긴 한데 내부사정은 잘 모르겠네요
<Work^Seony> 거기가 공기업이래요...
<autowiz> 아 그래요?
<Work^Seony> 네 뭐 그렇다고 얘기하더라구요...
<Work^Seony> 야근도 없고 딱히 일이 많은 것도 아니고,
<Work^Seony> 늘상 "갑"의 위치에 있는 회사라 스트레스 받을 일도 없고 그렇대요
<autowiz> 그냥 갑의 위치는 현재로서는 관심이 없어졌네요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 빌딩을 하나 사볼려고 합니다. ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 근데, 얼마나 큰 돈을 버실려고 개발을...
<autowiz> 뭐 수십년 걸리겠지만서두
<autowiz> 그렇게 생각하고나니 삶의 태도자체가 바뀌더라구요.
<Work^Seony> 오 그렇군요...
<Work^Seony> 하긴 뭔가 목표가 생기면, 스스로 부지런해지긴 해요
<autowiz> 24시간이 모자르게 되버려서 자는시간도 아깝고 ...
<autowiz> 서니님 라즈베리 파이 어렵나요?
<Work^Seony> 저도 펑펑 놀다가 요즘 갑자기 일 들어오니까 게임 해본지 어언 3주째...
<Work^Seony> 음... 어렵다는 의미가...
<autowiz> 그냥 메뉴얼 보고 임베디드 설치만 하면 되는걸까요?
<Work^Seony> 일단 저는 회로 같은건 볼줄 몰라서 기판은 잘 모르구요,
<autowiz> 일단은 부팅 정도만
<Work^Seony> 라즈베리 재단에서 나오는 데비안이 있어요
<Work^Seony> 일명 라즈비안 이라고 부르는데요,
<Work^Seony> 걔만 sd 카드에 설치해서 부팅해주면 끝이에요
<Work^Seony> 거기서부터는 걍 리눅스에요
<autowiz> 많이 편해졌군요 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 라즈베리파이는 처음 나올 때부터 그랬었어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 전에 룸매가 가지고 있긴 했었는데
<Work^Seony> 다른 arm 보드들이 불편한거죠..
<autowiz> 직접 동작하는건 못봤었거든요.
<autowiz> ATmega 128 대학때 한다고
<Work^Seony> 라즈베리 사려는 분들한테 제가 늘 강조하는게, 생각보다 아주아주아주 많이 느립니다...
<autowiz> LCD 컨트롤 하고 ㅎㅎ 재미있었습니다.
<autowiz> 이번에 6 배 빨라졌다고 하던데
<autowiz> 그래도 느리나요?
<Work^Seony> 당연한 얘기지만, 넷북만도 못한 성능을 갖고있는 거잖아요...  근데 거기서 리눅스가 돌아간다는 이유만으로 사람들이 많이 착각을 하게되죠
<autowiz> 빠릿빠릿 할것이다라는 착각 말씀이군요
<Work^Seony> 빠릿할 것이다 라는 수준이 아니라,
<Work^Seony> vi에 플러그인 몇 개만 붙여도 못 쓸 정도에요
<autowiz> ㅠㅠ 생각보다 느리군요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 네.  그걸로 뭔가 홈서버를 대체해보실 생각이라면 절대 안하시는걸 추천해드려요
<autowiz> 그냥 LCD 에 모니터링 정보 만 뛰우면 될거 같습니다. 재미로
<Work^Seony> 재미로 해보실 생각이면 적극 추천합니다.
<Work^Seony> 오만가지 다 되는거 같더라구요
<Work^Seony> 제가 제일 해보고 싶은건, 라즈베리용 카메라 달아서 블랙박스 만들어보고 싶어요
<autowiz> 블랙박스로 쓸 수 는 있을까요?
<autowiz> 영상처리는 HW 코덱방식이라서 괜찮을려나요?
<Work^Seony> 제 생각엔 그 정도는 가능하지않을까 싶어요
<Work^Seony> 블랙박스 아니면, 유비키를 이용한 집 대문 보조키라던가... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 보조키는 살짜기 위험하지는 않을까 하는생각이 ㅠㅠ ( 사실 저도 해보고 싶긴 하네요 )
<Work^Seony> 그걸 메인키로 쓰긴 위험할 거 같구요, 걍 보조키 정도로만요
<autowiz> 요즘 많이 하고 싶은건 , 보일러 원격 컨트롤, 커튼 , 조명 리모컨 컨트롤 같은거 해보고 싶어요.
<Work^Seony> 재미로 하다보면 노하우가 생길 거 같긴 해요
<autowiz> 의외로 그렇게 시작하다가 일이 커지는경우도 있구요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제가 혹시 그 얘기 해드렸는지 모르겠는데요,
<Work^Seony> 저희 직원 중 하나가, 자기가 해보고 싶은 일을 얘기하다 이런 얘낄 했었어요
<Work^Seony> 모기 킬러를 만들고 싶대요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 라즈베리파이랑, dvd 드라이브에 들어가는 레이저 있죠?
<Work^Seony> 그 레이저가 dvd를 기록할 때 나오는 정도라면 모기를 죽일 수 있지않을까 하는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 소나 달아서, 모기 날개짓에서 나오는 주파수 감지하면 피슝~
<autowiz> 방향을 잘 찾아서 쏜다면 가능은 하겠네요 다만 .사람 눈은 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그래서, 잠잘 때 몸 주위에 두는거죠
<autowiz> 초점이 안맞으니까 별로 상관없려나요 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네 괜찮을 거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 뭐, 모기를 죽이진 못하더라도 날개만 태워도 충분하니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 모기가 날아다니는 속도가 좀 빠른데 , 레이저의 영향범위는 작으니까 엄청난 속도로 방향 전환이 되어야 할지도 모르겠네요
<Work^Seony> 모기는 느리게 날아다니는 대표적인 곤충 아니었나요?
<autowiz> 느렸던 건가요 .. 제 팔에 앉아있는 모기는 생각보다 빨리 도망치더라구요..
<autowiz> 그러고보니 그냥 날아다닐때는 그렇게 빠르지는 않았던거 같네요. 제가 손으로 잡으려고할때만 빨리 날았을지도
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ  살기를 느껴서 필사적으로 도망갔나봐요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 사무라이 처럼 저도 살기를 쓰는 법을 배우고 싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 데리고 사는 룸메이트 애 하나가 한국 간다고해서 새로 또 구해야하는데 잘 안구해져서 고민이군요...
<autowiz> 룸메이트를 구해야 한다는 말씀이신거지요?
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 한달에 얼마정도면 되나요?
<Work^Seony> 저희집은 한달에 $600 이에요
<autowiz> 가게되면 자주는 아니더라도 가끔씩 서니님이랑 맥주 한잔하면서 컴퓨터 과외도 받고 그럴 수 있나요 ? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오시면 저랑 자주 맥주 하실 수 있죠
<Work^Seony> 제가 가진건 시간 뿐이거든요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 룸메는 전체 한명이신건가요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨  저는 둘 데리고 살아요
<Work^Seony> 보통 하와이에 방이 3개짜리인 집이 별로 없는데, 저는 운좋게 3개짜리인 집을 찾았죠...
<autowiz> 아 요즘 한국에 방구하는 사이트 보니까 하우스메이트라는 말도 쓰더라구요
<autowiz> 정말로 한집에서 방만 따로 쓰는 사람들
<Work^Seony> 원래는 한 명만 데리고 살았고, 그럴려고 했는데, 여기 집세가 워낙 비싸서 어쩔 수 없더라구요...
<autowiz> 생각보다 비싼가 보군요 ... 아참 하와이 였지요 ㅠㅠ 집 전체는 한달에 얼마나 하나요?
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요...  한국은 부동산 시장이 워낙 들끓는 곳이니...
<Work^Seony> 보통, 동네의 수준이나 건물의 수준에 따라 집값이 엄청나게 많이 차이나는데요,
<Work^Seony> 발품을 많이 팔지않고 걍 쉽게 구하고 싶다고 가정했을 때,
<autowiz> (그래서 룸메이트는 정말 원룸인데 방을 같이쓰는경우 , 하우스메이트는 방을 따로 쓰는경우)
<Work^Seony> 방 2개짜리는 보통 $1500 - $2000 정도 되요
<autowiz> 뭐 물가가 비싸니까 페이도 많이 받겠지만 비싸긴 비싸군요
<Work^Seony> 네.  미국인들이 월급의 1/3을 집세로 낸다는 말이 그냥 나오는게 아니죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 한국도 부동산 오르는만큼 월급이 같이 좀 올라줬으면 하는 바램이 ..
<Work^Seony> 싼집 찾는다면 많이 싼집도 있어요
<autowiz> 서니님 집도 전기때문에 가끔 고생하시는데
<autowiz> 더오래된집은 겁나서 컴 못키는거 아닌가요 ? ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 저희집보다 더 심한데는 없을걸요
<autowiz> 아이고 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 사실 하와이 집들이 전체적으로 많이 낡긴 했어요
<Work^Seony> 여기는 기본이 50년 된 집들이거든요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 하와이도 집을 나무로 많이 짓나요?
<Work^Seony> 네.  한국에서 말하는 "아파트"가 아니라면, 일반 주택은 나무로 많이 짓죠
<autowiz> 바람 많이 불면 불안하지는 않으실까 해서요
<Work^Seony> 많이 불안하죠 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 집이 흔들리거든요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 그만큼 하와이가 바람이 많이 부는 곳이라 건축법이 무지 엄격하대요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 미국 서부영화에서 보면 나무 판자로 집을 짓는데
<autowiz> 요즘도 그런곳이 꽤 있나보더라구요.
<Work^Seony> 일단 나무로 짓는게 빠르기도 하고, 가격도 적게 들어요
<Work^Seony> 미국이 인건비가 비싸다보니, 한국처럼 공구리쳐서 지을려면 돈이 어마어마하게 들어가거든요
<autowiz> 인건비가 있군요 아아
<Work^Seony> 어마무시하죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오죽하면 가전제품 고장나면 고치는 것보다 새로 사는게 더 싸다고 할 정도...
<autowiz> 하와이에서 퀵서비스 하면 잘 될려나요? 이미 있나요?
<Work^Seony> 그런 서비스는 없지만, 잘 될지는 모르겠어요
<Work^Seony> 왜냐면 여기 사람들 생각이, 뭐 오늘 안가면 내일 가겠지 이런 식이거든요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 늘 날씨가 좋으니 .. 캘리포니아 사는 사람들도 뭔가에 쫏기는 일 없이 그저 풍요롭게 사는사람들 많다고 들었거든요.
<Work^Seony> 네.  그래서 미국을 보통 동부랑 서부로 나누잖아요.  동부는 약간 좀 workaholic이라면, 서부는 좀 인생을 즐기는 쪽?
<autowiz> 하와이는 따지고 보면 미국 서부라고 보는게 맞나요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네.  따지자면 서부에 속해요
<autowiz> 미국 동쪽은 다른 대륙이 있으니 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 근데, 사실 하와이는, 미국인들 사이에서도 미국이라고 생각하지 않아요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 하와이는 그냥 하와이 인건가요?
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 네.  왜냐면, 여기 와보시면 아시는데요, 전부 동양인들 밖에 안보이거든요
<Work^Seony> 미국애들 입장에선, 난 분명 미국으로 관광온게 맞는데 느낌은 일본에 온거 같으니깐요... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 잠깐 집에 갔다가 다시 출근 했어요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-02-24
<jun__> 안녕하세요~ 좋은 아침입니다~
<autowiz> 예 좋은 하루 되세요~
<jun__> 4월 지나면 화요일부터 야구하는 날이구나 하고 기다릴텐데... 요샌 딱히 야구 하는 일정도 없고.. 심심하네요
<autowiz> 심심하실때는 코딩을
<jun__> 제가 코딩에는 자신이 없는지라... ㅎㅎㅎㅎ autowiz님은 어떤 언어를 베이스로 코딩하시나요???
<autowiz> bash shell 제일 좋아해요 ^^
<autowiz> windows batch 는 좀 싫어하구요
<readytoact> 아힘들다
<readytoact> -0-
<jun__> 아침부터 힘드신일이 많나보네요~
<autowiz> 아 누가누가 우리 액트님 힘들게 하나요
<autowiz> 다리몽둥이를 그냥 ...
<readytoact> -_-.. 그럼 제가 2층에서 뛰어내리면 되는군요
<autowiz> 다리몽동이를 그냥 ... 쓰다듬어 드려야 겠군요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 부비부비 이히히히
<autowiz> 아 미치겠다... 가뜩이나 일많은데 자꾸 다른파트꺼 까지 넘어오네요 이런 바보들 같으니라고
<autowiz> 저도 그냥 3층에서 확~
<readytoact> -_-z
<readytoact> 확실히 하실거면 머리부터 착지를
<readytoact> 프로세스가
<autowiz> 저기요
<readytoact> 요기요
<autowiz> 액트님이 저를 죽이시려고 하시는거 같습니다. 저좀 살려주세요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 아 요기요  배고프다
<readytoact> 전 방금
<readytoact> 쌍화탕(드링크) 한병 마셨어요
<jun__> 저는 설 지나고 그저 멍하니 있는데.. 다들 바쁘시네요...
<jun__> 한가한 1인...;;;
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 라고 인사하니까 퇴근시간이군요...
<dkj0208> http://forum.falinux.com/_lectimages/+8000_999_centos/centos-999.png <-  웹 파일 목록이라고 부르나요? 혹시 windows server도 이미지 처럼 나올수 있나요?
<jun__> 오늘은 갑작스럽게 분당으로 외근이 생겨서 전 이만 물러나겠습니다~~ 다들 즐거운 화요일 되세요~~~
<jun__> 전 내일 다시 놀러오겠습니다~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_pi> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 애플에서 나오는 공유기가 snmp를 지원하는군요...
<Seony> 데이터를 뽑아볼 시간입니다 ㅎ
<Seony> 음... 근데 기기별로 네트워크 사용량을 뽑아볼랬더니 또 그건 안나오네요...
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> 아이패드는 블루투스 마우스 못잡나요?
<Seony> 음... 마우스는 저도 안해봐서 잘 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> http://shop.ridibooks.com/Detail/400000173
<razGon_MINILA> 저 이거 사버렸어요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_MINILA> http://shop.ridibooks.com/Detail/400000542
<razGon_MINILA> 이거 사려는데 팔려버려서요
<Seony> 오... 리모콘이 더 좋을듯 싶네요
<Seony> 딴데서느 안파나봐요?
<razGon_MINILA> 리모콘은 리디북스ㅡ 전용.
<razGon_MINILA> 이런게 있기는 한데. 6만원대.
<razGon_MINILA> 예
<razGon_MINILA> 다 팔려 버렷어요.
<razGon_MINILA> samahui_pi, 안녕하세요?
<razGon_MINILA> 알파이 어떠세요?
<razGon_MINILA> 랄파이.
<razGon_MINILA> 라즈베리파이.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> define 랄파이 = 라즈베리파이2
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 오드로이드 봤는데. 탐나긴 햇지만 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> def죠?
<Seony> 그건 언어마다 조금씩 달라요
<razGon_MINILA> 20여년전 c언어를 찾아서.ㅋㅋ
<Seony> define 쓰는 언어도 있고 def 쓰는 언어도 있고..
<razGon_MINILA> 제가 코딩을 마지막으로 한게 22년전 고등학교 기술시간에 씨언어가 마지막입니다.ㅋ
<Seony> 그래도 신기한게, 기술시간에 씨언어를 가르쳤네요...
<razGon_MINILA> 당시에 저희 고등학교에 전산실이 있어서요.
<razGon_MINILA> 삼국지2많이 햇죠.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 저것으로 책을 많이 볼지 드라마를 많이 볼지는.ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> ㅡ.ㅡ
<readytoact> 아아악
<readytoact> ssh 터널링
<readytoact> 머리에 쥐가 나네요 -0-
<bluedusk> readytoact,  ssh 터널링 왜하시려고 하시는데요?
<bluedusk> 용도가? 방화벽 우회용?
<readytoact> bluedusk: 아.. 베스천 안쪽에 있는 내부망 서버에
<readytoact> 파일을 넘기려고요
<bluedusk> 걍 s3 공유 스토리지를 하나 해두세요
<bluedusk> 훨씬 편할거 같은데
<readytoact> ㅎㅎ 그냥 겸사겸사
<readytoact> 그러고보니 S3가 있었군요
<readytoact> -- aws 첨써보는 촌놈
<readytoact> 흡
<readytoact> -0- 드디어 이해를 했네요
<readytoact> 캬캬캬캬캬
<samahui_pi> 저녁 맛나게들 드세요
<samahui_pi> 밥먹고 올께요~!
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 아... 세금보고 작성 중인데 무지 복잡하네요...
<autowiz> 어느 나라나 세금 관련된건 복잡한거 같아요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-02-25
<jun__> 안녕하세요~ 좋은 아침입니다~~~
<autowiz> 좋은 하루들 되십시요~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun__> 오늘도 미세먼지가 장난 아니라는데... 저도 몇일 먼저릴 들이켰더리 목이 답답하니 죽겠네요...
<autowiz> 뭐 먼지를 피할수 있는것도 아닌거 같고
<autowiz> 가급적 외출 자제하면서 조심하는 수 밖에 없는거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 옛날에는 그렇게 심하지 않은거 같았는데 이젠 안그런가보네요
<autowiz> 딱 늦겨울 부터 초본 정도 까지 황사 대박이지요
<razGon_MINILA> 중국에서 뿜어내서. 중금속오염이 심각해요.
<razGon_MINILA> 게다가 산업화로 사막화가 활성화 되었다고 합니다.
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요...
<Work^Seony> 와이셔츠 하루만 입어도 목 부분이 까매지는 것도 이제는 적응이 안되더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요~ 좋은아침 입니다.
<samahui_TP> 중국에서 중금속과 미세먼지를~ 일본에서는 방사능을~ 우리나라는 받기만 하는군요.
<Work^Seony> 무쟈게 일하기싫은 하루네요...
<samahui_TP> 저도 무지막지하게 하기 싫어요 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 저도 잠을 잘 못자서 그런지 일하기 싫으네요.... 뭐 일하고 싶은날이 있었나 싶긴 하지만요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 통신사때 많이줬으니 이제 좀 받아도 됩니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 우리나라는 한류를 받죠.ㅋ
<autowiz> 우분투 데탑으로 개발서버 돌리고 있는데
<autowiz> 업데이트가 생각보다는 자주 올라와서 이걸
<Work^Seony> LTS에요?
<autowiz> 그냥 수동으로 해야할지 , 완전자동(은 좀 불안하고) 으로 해야할지 고민이네요
<autowiz> 어 ... LTS 인지 알았는데 14.10 이네요 ㅋ
<samahui_TP> 저처럼 마음 내킬때만 업데이트를 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> LTS면 업데이트가 그다지 많지않을테지만, 신경쓰이신다면 보안업데이트만 하세요.
<Work^Seony> 14.10 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 그럴까도 생각했는데요즘 보안이슈가 좀 많아서
<Work^Seony> 이미 세팅 끝났으면 돌이킬 수 없는 강을 건너셨꾼요 ㅋ
<autowiz> 뭐 개발서버야 심심하면 갈아 엎으니까 괜찮습니다 ^^
<autowiz> 요점은 너무 업데이트를 안해도 불안하고 , 너무 자주해도 불안하다는 말이지요 . 업데이트 하면서 잘 돌아가던 프로그램이 안돌아간다던가 하는경우가 아주 가끔이긴 하지만
<autowiz> 있기는 있었거든요
<Work^Seony> 보안업데이트만 따로 할 수 있는 명령어가 있어요...
<Work^Seony> unattended-upgrade 라고... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 서버들은 보안업데이트말고는 가능하면 업데이트 안하는게 맞겠지요? 일반적으로
<Work^Seony> 저는 다 합니다
<Work^Seony> LTS판에서 나오는 업데이트는 일반적으로 작동에 문제가 없는 선에서 배포가 되거든요
<Work^Seony> 담달에 아마존 한국 입성하나보네요
<readytoact> Work^Seony: ?네?
<readytoact> 아
<readytoact> 쇼핑몰
<samahui_TP> 요즘 해외직구가 많아지더니 외국 쇼핑몰사이트들이 국내시장에 관심이 생기는가 보군요
<readytoact> 내년 3월에 오픈 예정이라는군요 지금은 ㅎ지사설립하고 채용진행하고 있고
<readytoact> 그러게ㅛㅇ.
<samahui_TP> 다만... 들어오면 국내기업처럼 가격올려대지 않을까 살짝 걱정도 됩니다
<samahui_TP> 이놈의 나라는 거품이 너무 많아요
<readytoact> 아마존이 그럴라나요
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ
<autowiz> 예 아마존이 들어온다는데
<readytoact> 대놓고 호갱만들진 안을 것 같은데
<Work^Seony> 아마존 프라임 멤버쉽이 꽤 좋거든요
<autowiz> 아마존 멤버쉽도 유료 인가요?
<Work^Seony> 네 유료에요
<Work^Seony> 1년에 학생은 $50, 성인은 $80 인데, 혜택이 많아서 아마존 자주 이용하는 사람은 아마 필수적으로 쓸거에요...
<autowiz> 생각보다는 비싸네요 음...
<Work^Seony> 아마존에서 스트리밍하는 영화, 미드, 음악 전부 무료에다, 배송 비싼 미국에서 배송까지 공짜거든요
<Work^Seony> 그런가요?  저는 싸다고 생각해요
<Work^Seony> 건당 배송비만 $20 정도 생각해야하기 때문에 $80이면 싸죠...
<jun__> 젊다는거 빼면 딱히 좋은게 없는거 같아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 어서들 오셔요~
<jun__> 와 다들 컴백하셨네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제일 짜증나는게, 물건값은 $40인데 배송은 $60... 이럴 땐 구매를 포기해야하는데, 아마존 프라임이 있으면 해결이 되죠...
<autowiz> 아 미국내 배송비 무료면 이야기가 달라지지요
<autowiz> 정말 싼거같아요
<Work^Seony> 아마존 신용카드로 결제하면 5%인가도 적립해주구요...
<Work^Seony> 물건구매할 때 1센트까지 전부 환산해서 적용할 수 있죠...
<Work^Seony> 외국생활하다보니 아마존이 구세주가 되어버렸네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 배송비만 따져도 남네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 물론 많이 이용하는 사람이라면요
<jun__> 무선터치패드가 있구나...
<jun__> 제가 아마존을 사용한 적이 없어서.. 대부분 어떤 제품을 구입하나요..?
<samahui_TP> 책이요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저는 대부분 생필품 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 크흠~ 저는 한동안 아마존을 이용할 일이 없겠네요;;;; 아마존에서 생필품을 살경우 언제 올지....
<Work^Seony> 놋북에 젠투 빌드하고 그놈 대신 i3 쓰기시작했는데, 정말 놋북용으로 딱이네요...
<autowiz> 오오 i3 이거 인텔 i3 cpu 랑 햇갈리는거 빼고는 좋아보이는데요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네.  일명 "타일식 윈도우 매니져"라고 해서,
<Work^Seony> 마우스를 일체 사용하지 않는 wm이에요
<Work^Seony> 웹브라우저 쓸 땐 어쩔 수 없지만, 거의 다 키로 가능하죠...
<readytoact> jun__: 조카 선물(장난감) 이라든지 건강식품(비타민) 등등
<readytoact> 아마존에서 구매해서 쓰고 있어요
<readytoact> 엊그젠 기타 수리하다 보니 기타줄같은것도 20-30개 정도씩 사면 저렴하고
<readytoact> 물론 기타도 저렴. 테일러 기타 하나 갖고 싶당
<Work^Seony> 근데, 고프로가 뭐하는 물건이에요?
<readytoact> 그거
<autowiz> 그것이 스포츠용 캠코더에요
<readytoact> 항공촬영 앵글 아닌가요
<readytoact> 아
<autowiz> 헬멧 옆에 붙여도 되고
<readytoact> 액션카메라구나
<autowiz> 자전거에 붙여도 되고
<readytoact> ㅇㅇ 맞네요
<autowiz> 스노우보드 , 서핑보드 , 자동차 등등
<readytoact> 익스트림OPS라는 영화 보면
<readytoact> 저런 액션카메라 머리에 달고 산악스키타는건데
<readytoact> 옛날 영환대도 무지 잼있는데
<readytoact> 지금 토렌트 걸어놓은지 2주
<readytoact> -0-
<autowiz> 고화질 지원되는데 충격에 강하고 방수 킷도 잘 나와있고 그렇거든요.
<Work^Seony> 많이 움직일 때 영상을 녹화하는데 쓰는거군요...
<autowiz> 탑기어 코리아 보면 코프로 캠코더 엄청 씁니다.
<readytoact> Work^Seony: 서니님
<Work^Seony> 네
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 파란색 부유물은 뭔가요.
<Work^Seony> 이름이 뭔데요?
<readytoact> https://www.dropbox.com/s/cw0rwmcctjyr5hl/2015-02-13%20%EC%98%A4%ED%9B%84%208-41-00.jpg?dl=0
<readytoact> 밥먹으러가기전에 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 유저 같은데
<readytoact> -_-.. 루팅해도 되나
<readytoact> 별거 없네요ㅗ ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 소스코드 ㅋ
<readytoact> 학;;
<Work^Seony> 화면 하단 계기판에 보시면, 왼쪽 위에 초록색 불 들어온게 보이실 거에요
<Work^Seony> Safety라고 하는데,
<Work^Seony> 그걸 Enable Safety라고 설정해놓으면, 문제가 될만한 부유물은 루팅하지 않게끔 설정하는 거에요
<autowiz> 아 갑자기 파란색 부유물이라고 하셔서 뭔말인가 했는데 ( 사진이라던가 동영상 url 올라온것도 없고 0
<autowiz> )
<autowiz> eve online 이야기 셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> IT인들의 게임이죠 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 저는 IT 인 될 자격이 없는건가요 ㅠㅠ
<readytoact> 냠 택배미션도
<readytoact> -_-.. 그냥 마켓에서 사서 떼우려고 했더니
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 아직 늦지않으셨습니다
<Work^Seony> 택배미션은, 미션 자체가 배달이잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> -_- 사서 가져다 줬는데
<readytoact> 직접캐라고 --
<readytoact> 경유지 하나가 완료가 안되는군요
<Work^Seony> 잉?  그럴리가요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 액트님 그런 꼼수를 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그럼 택배가 아니라, 마이닝 같은데요
<readytoact> 에 스헝사좌료
<readytoact> autowiz: 이게 이브의 매력입니다
<readytoact> -_- 세상살이에서 하는건 거의 다 되는 듯.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 시세조작도 가능하니깐요...
<autowiz> ㅋㅋ 무서운 eve 세상
<Work^Seony> 근데 요즘은 시세조작이 힘든게, 대기업들이 협박한다네요..
<readytoact> Work^Seony: Suntendi Recall (2 of 5) Objectives
<Work^Seony> readytoact, 아... 저거는 미션 5개짜리인데 나머지 3개를 더 하셔야하는 거에요..
<Work^Seony> 근데 튜토리얼 10연퀘 다 하시지 않으셨어요?
<readytoact> 네 그냥 npc들한테 미션받아 벌어먹고 사는중예요
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 얜 돈도 커서
<Work^Seony> 다 하셨으면, 요람을 떠나 어서 강호로 나가셔야죠
<readytoact> -0- 아직 결재전이라 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아 맞다... ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 카라칼 탈 준비는 다 끝났는뎅
<readytoact> 놀순 없으니 용돈벌이라도
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 네 준비되면 말씀해주세요
<Work^Seony> 모듈 목록도 다 뽑아놓으셨어요?
<Work^Seony> 모듈이랑 모듈들에 맞는 스킬이랑..
<readytoact> ㅋㅋ 결재는 3월 넘어가서  카드로 부욱~-
<readytoact> 네 배자체는 탈 수 있는데
<readytoact> 탑재되는 모듈 중 일부는 트라이얼로 안되서
<Work^Seony> 음... 그렇군요...
<Work^Seony> 배값보다 모듈값이 훨씬 비싸니...
<readytoact> 카라칼로 돈벌어서 -_- 택배나 하고 다녀야지
<readytoact> 회사 설립하는데는 돈미 많이 드나요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨.  돈보단 스킬이 더 중요해요
<readytoact> -0- 그냥 1인 기업할라고요
<readytoact> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> CEO랑 회사 설립 관련 스킬이 있어야하거든요
<readytoact> Work^Seony: 연구소하나 차리세요. CEO겸 연구소장 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저랑 같이 해요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 어이쿠
<readytoact> 이게 머야
<readytoact> --;;
<readytoact> 스테이션 앞이
<readytoact> 전쟁터;;
<Work^Seony> 이브 컨텐츠 이것저것 즐겨보시고, 혹 생산&공장돌이가 적성에 맞으시면 저랑 같이 생산을 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 잉?  스테이션 앞에서 전쟁을 할리가요...
<readytoact> ;; 지금 총질하고 난린데
<Work^Seony> 오오... 재밌는 구경 하시게됐군요
<readytoact> -_-;; 구경이라뇨 목숨이 달랑거려서
<readytoact> 튀는 중
<Work^Seony> 스테이션 앞에서 그러면 바로 경찰 출동이라서 초토화되는데...
<autowiz> 그 경찰들은 A.I. 인가요? 사람 인가요?
<autowiz> 최근 하셨을 시간인거지요?
<autowiz> 퇴근
<Seony> 퇴근하고 집에와서 와이프랑 얘기 좀 하다가, 잠깐 마트가서 쇼핑 좀 하고왔어요
<autowiz> 많은 일이 있었군요 그사이에 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 퇴근한지 1시간 반 됐네요..
<Seony> 얼마 전에, 한국에서 오신 IT 하시는 분을 만났는데,
<Seony> 연합뉴스 시스템 엔지니어라고 하시더라구요...
<Seony> 왠지 이거 얘기를 했었던 것 같은 데쟈뷰 현상이... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 네 몇일전에 이야기 하셨습니다.
<autowiz> 연합뉴스 대우가 좋다고
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저희 회사 이사한지가 두달쯤 되어 가는데
<autowiz> 옆사무실이 두달전쯤 인가 부터 계속 문이 닫겨 있더라구요
<autowiz> 최근들어 사람들이 자꾸 저희사무실와서 옆사무실에 대해 물어보는군요
<autowiz> 채무관계도 좀 있는거 같고 쩝...
<Seony> 뭔가 좀 불안하시겠네요..
<Seony> 아... 옆사무실...
<autowiz> 오늘도 머리 조금 히끗히끗한 아주머니가 오셔서 전화좀 빌려쓰자고 하시더니 , 영어가 아주 4~5년은 외국에서 쭈욱 사신거 같이 유창하시던데
<autowiz> 전사무실 채무 관련 서류도 오긴 합니다. ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 리눅스를 그렇게 한다고 했는데 아직도 잘 모르는 부분이 많네요
<autowiz> 제가 모자란건가요? 원래 그런건가요? ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 울고 만 싶습니다.
<Seony> 원래 그런 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 누가 그러더라구요...  전기쪽 분야는 30년전 이론을 아직 그대로 쓰는데,
<Seony> IT는 매일 바뀐다고...
<Seony> 하긴 생각해보면, 전기는 이미 맥스웰에 의해서 몇백년 전에 모든 이론이 정립되어있으니....
<autowiz> http://helloworld.naver.com/helloworld/textyle/651829
<autowiz> 네이버에서 차트 라이브러리를 만들었나봅니다.
<autowiz> 시간되면 한번 써봐야겠습니다
<Seony> 다양한 모양이 되는군요...
<Seony> 그냥 평범한 그래프라면 rrdtool이 제일 편하긴 하지만...
<Seony> 한국에 돈 20만원 보내야하는데 무쟈게 스트레스군요....
<PotatoGim> 어찌 스트레스를 받으세요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 보낼 방법이 마땅치 않거든요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> irc로 보내시면 어떠실지 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 아얄씨로요? ㅎㅎ  달러->원화?
<readytoact> 할
<readytoact> -_-.. 클라우드프론트 어렵네요
<samahui_TP> paypal로 결제하는식으로 보내면 수수료들까요?
<PotatoGim> 그냥 송금하면 되는게 아닌가봐요? 수수료가 좀 있는 걸로 알긴 한데...
<jason_kr> paypal or western union, 이 젤 좋쵸
<jason_kr> 설마 빝코인? ㅎ
<readytoact> Seony: 결제할때 미리 말씀드려야하죠?
<jason_kr> 내가 지금 당장 여유있으면, 여기서 국내 송금하고, 내년에 seo ny 올 때 받음되는데...ㅎ <--- 에쒸, 글 쓰고 보니 재미없네. 쩝
<autowiz> jaso n : 제말이 그말이었어요
<jason_kr> 흐흐흐  ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~ 잘 지내시지요?
<jason_kr> 덕분에요, 잘 다녀 왔죠?
<autowiz> 네 저도 잘 다녀 왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 흐흐흐 먼저 송금해드리고 나중에 받기로한 후 나중에 만날때까지 매일매일 닥달해서 Seony님 피말리기 하시는건가요?
<samahui_pi> 좋은데요~
<jason_kr> ㅎ 미리 잠수를? ㅎ
<samahui_pi> 눈치채고 도망가셨군요
<readytoact> 그때가서
<jason_kr> ㅎ
<readytoact> 환율이 팍 오르면
<PotatoGim> 환치기?
<samahui_pi> 20만원 환치기해서 얼마나 번다고요 걍 정신적으로 공격을..
<samahui_pi> 헉 진짜 나가셨군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<PotatoGim> 헉...
<PotatoGim> ...이런...
<PotatoGim> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/01/intel-compute-stick-specs-ubuntu-version
<PotatoGim> 3월 출시 예정인 것 같은데 89불이면 메리트 있지 않나요?
<autowiz> 500 mA 로 잘 동작할려는지요 ? ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 크윽.. 믿고 쓰는 인텔!
<Seony> readytoact: 네 결제하실 때 알려주세요
<readytoact> -0-
<readytoact> 그냥 지금할가 고민중
<Seony> 지금 하셔야 빨리 스킬 찍죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 이브는 시간 = 돈 이에요
<readytoact> PotatoGim: 학...ㅠㅠ
<readytoact> 사..사고싶다.
<PotatoGim> 어서 그분을 영접하세요... ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그리고 저도 지원금을 드릴려면 시간이 걸리기 때문에,
<readytoact> -0- 으으으...
<readytoact> 이번달 카드를
<readytoact> -_-;;;; 15불...15불...
<Seony> 카라칼 타실려면, 오늘 결제하셔도 며칠 기다리셔야할 거에요...
<readytoact> 지금 멀린 피팅 새로하고 있어요 -_- 좀 더 살아볼라고
<Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ 넵
<PotatoGim> 아이고... 간만에 뉴스레터를 몰아서 봤더니...
<PotatoGim> 봐놓고 기억이 안나네요...
<Seony> 많이 보면 그렇죠 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> Seo결재는 그냥 진행하면 되나요?
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 까이꺼 언제해도 할건데
<readytoact> Seony: 하죠 뭐
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네  혹시나 잘못 하실까 싶어서 제가 알려드릴께요 잠시만요
<PotatoGim> 오오.. 쿨가이..
<readytoact> -_- 150불이라면 못했겠지만
<readytoact> 3일 밥굶는다 치고
<autowiz> 정말 굶으실려구요?
<autowiz> 겁나 힘들텐데 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> readytoact: https://secure.eveonline.com/AddGametime/
<readytoact> autowiz: 요즘도 굶어요
<autowiz> 가끔 한두끼 굶는거야 가능한데
<autowiz> 하긴 꼭 3일을 연속으로 굶어야 할 필요는 없겠네요
<readytoact> Seony: 엌 역시 몰아결재하면 싸군요
<readytoact> -0-
<Seony> 루리웹에서 "프리저 덕후"라길래 보니까,
<Seony> 드래곤볼 프리저 피규가 수백개네요...
<Seony> 그런데 반전이...
<Seony> 여자분...
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 프리저가 이상형이라던가 그런가 보죠. ㅎ
<autowiz> 나쁜남자 스타일일지도 ^^
<readytoact> 이런 첫달엔 Activation fee도 있네요 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 이거 중지했다 다시할때마다 내는거 아닌가요? ㅋ
<Seony> 열혈 덕질 덕분에, 프리저 성우와 사진에 싸인까지 받았네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> readytoact: 아뇨.  그건 한 번만 내는 거에요
<readytoact> 아. 일시불 내면 주는 배도 다ㄹ군요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그러니까, 계정 처음 생성하면 해당 계정에 대한 모든 정보를 평생 스토리지에 저장해주는 그런 개념의 비용이더라구요...
<Seony> 배도 준대요?
<Seony> 헐 난 그런거 없었는데
<Seony> 이브나 들어갈까...
<readytoact> 결재 완료했슴당.
<Seony> 오오 드디어 이브 유저가 되셨군요...
<readytoact> -_-v
<Seony> 저랑 같이 우주 한 구석에 자리를 잡아보아요 ㅋ
<autowiz> 평생 같이 하실지도 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 이제 당신은 ~우주 미아!
<samahui_TP> ㅋ
<autowiz> 다음달엔 저도 같이 합새 할지도 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 진짜 평생할 수 있는 겜이에요
<samahui_TP> 다들 합세하면 eve내에서 irc하는건가요?
<Seony> 헐 진짜 그럴 수도 있겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 게임용 컴한대 새로 맞춰야 겠군요
<Seony> 이브 채팅 시스템이 irc라서, 채널 만들기가 쉽거든요
<samahui_TP> 저도 합세해야죠
<Seony> 오오 시작하실 때 말씀해주세요.  초대장 보내드릴께요
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ 넵
<autowiz> 우리 사마휘님도 끌어들입시다 호호
<samahui_TP> 돈생긴걸로 게임용 노트북이나 하나 사야겠어요
<Seony> 업무 보면서 할 수 있다는 장점 때문에, 아마 하기 편하실 거에요
<samahui_TP> 데탑을 맞추기에는 자리도 없고 회사 집 오가면서 게임을 하려면 역시 노트북이죠 ㅋ
<Seony> 더군다나 사양도 적게타고..
<samahui_TP> M4800 중고로 하나 수배해 놨는데 덥썩 물고 사야겠네요
<samahui_TP> 그럼 이제 m4800두대로 일과 게임을... 그리고 같은 모델 두개라 마눌님 눈피하기도 좋쵸  ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<autowiz> 이게 사무실 이사 전에는 완전 구석자리라서 다른사람들이 제 화면 보는일이 거의 없었는데
<Seony> 오오 ㅋㅋ 그렇군요
<autowiz> 이사하고 위치가 틀어져서 , 겜켜기가 조금은 힘드네요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_TP> 전 이번에 사무실 옮기면서 자리가 격실구조로 되버려서 용이하게 겜할 수 있습니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<Seony> autowiz: readytoact님 보시면 아시다시피 사무실에서 업무보면서 할 수 있는 겜이죠 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아무도 안볼때 살짝 올려서 하고 내리고 그럴려고 했는데 이게 은근
<autowiz> 누가 언제 제 옆을 지나갈지 몰라서 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아~ ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이브는 게임 자체가 배경화면 같아서 괜찮으실 거에요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 우주 배경화면이라고 하시면 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제 와이프도 저보고 배경화면 바꿨냐고 물어봤을 정도거든요
<samahui_pi> 저처럼 평소 바탕화면이 별자리인 사람은 더욱더 좋겠는데요?
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ  예전에 xp 시절인가 바탕화면을 html 로 지정할수 있었을대
<autowiz> 때 여러가지 뻘짓 많이 했었는데 말이지요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오오 맞아요 그런 시절이 있었쬬 ㅋ
<autowiz> 동적으로 뭔가 열심히 걸어 놓기도 하고. 날씨나 세계지도 같은거 바탕에 깔아 놓기도 하고
<Seony> readytoact: 집에서 이브 안들어간지 오래되서, 클라이언트 업그레이드 하느라 시간이 좀 걸리네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 전 그시절엔 오히려 메모리 아끼느라 바탕화며은 검정색이였다는 슬픈 과거가...
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 저도 그랬어요
<samahui_TP> 이브 우분투 지원하죠?
<Seony> 메모리 아낄려고 바탕화면 없애버렸죠...
<Seony> 아뇨 지원은 끊겼어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데, 와인으로 아주 잘돌아간다고 합니다
<autowiz> 사실 저도 검정이나 회색 바탕화면 많이 썼었습니다.
<Seony> readytoact님이 버박에다 돌리시는거 같던데요
<Seony> 스샷 찍으시는거 보니까 해상도가 640 같더라구요
<readytoact> dk
<readytoact> 아 전
<readytoact> exsi에다 돌리고 아얄씨랑 콘솔작업ㅇ용으로만  리눅을 써서
<Seony> readytoact: 제가 개당 4,000,000짜리 임플란트 2개 드릴께요...
<samahui_TP> 임플란트 뭘 그리 비싸요~~
<Seony> 저게 사실 초반용이라 무지 싼거에요
<samahui_TP> 요즘 임플란트 많이 싸졌어요
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 월6만원이면
<readytoact> 한국에선 임플란트를 할 수 있다는 광고를
<readytoact> 심심찮케 볼 수 있습니다!
<samahui_TP> 임플란트 200만원 이하로 가능해요
<Seony> 여기랑 얼마 차이 안나는군요
<samahui_TP> 많이 내렸죠
<samahui_TP> 처음 할때는 진짜 한개에 3~400이상 들었던거 같은데 지금은 싼곳은 100에도 되요
<samahui_TP> 제가 힘줄때 이를 꽉 무는 성질이 있어서 운동하면서 어금니를 다 버렸거든요
<samahui_TP> 임플란트 처음할때랑 지금이랑 천지차이라 격세지감을 느끼는 중이죠
<Seony> 임플란트 해보시니까 어때요?
<Seony> 잇몸에 구멍 뚫을 때 괜찮아요?
<samahui_TP> 턱아프고 머리 어지러워요
<samahui_TP> 드드드드드드드드 이 소리가 일주일 머리속을 맴돌더군요
<Seony> 의사 말로는 별로 안아프다더라구요...
<samahui_TP> 아픈건 없어요
<Seony> 저도 2주 후에 임플란트 하거든요...
<samahui_TP> 마취하고 하기때문에 아프지 않고 이질감과 잇몸뚫을때 드드득이 머리에 남죠
<samahui_TP> 근데 전 한지 좀 되서 요즘 가격 내리고서는 안해봤는데... 이게 시술이 더 간단해 져서 싸진걸지도 모른다는 생각이 들더라고요
<Seony> 재료를 싼거 쓴다는 소리가 있어요
<samahui_TP> 그렇겠죠
<samahui_TP> 재료도 더 저렴해지고 또 많이 개발되었을거예요
<Seony> 항생제를 4알 먹고 오래서 심히 걱정 중입니다.
<Seony> 제가 항생제 부작용 때문에 한달을 고생했꺼든요
<samahui_TP> 그럼 좀 위험할수도 있겠는데요
<samahui_TP> 전 마취가 잘 안되서 고생했었지만... 마취야 마취약 양만 늘리면 해결되는거라
<Seony> 그 부작용이라는게.... 밥을 못먹어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 항생제는 염증도 막고 잇몸 감염이 생기면 뇌로 직결되서 위험하다고 하더라고요
<samahui_TP> 전 임플란트 할때가 어릴적 신경치료 할때보다 안아프더라고요
<Seony> 저는 치과는 별로 안무섭습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 어릴적에 친척병원을 다니는 바람에 이를 다 버렸어요
<Seony> 신경치료도 고만고만하고, 심지어는 신경이 살아있는 생니에 드릴질을 해도 버텼어요
<samahui_TP> 엉터리 치료에 너무 아프다고하니 치료이전에 신경다 죽여놔서 이가 망가질때까지 몰랐거든요
<samahui_TP> 전 신경 다말이 굵은가봐요 ㅎㅎ;; 그러니 마취도 잘 안먹죠
<samahui_TP> 마취가 안되니 더 아프고 그런 악순환이죠
<pchero_work> usleep 이 삭제될 함수였네요.. -_-;;;
<pchero_work> 오늘 처음 알았네요. 헐. 2008년도에 삭제 대상으로 올라왔는데 그걸 이제야..
<samahui_pi> 즐거운 저녁시간들 보내세요
<samahui_pi> 나중에뵈요~
<autowiz> usleep 이 빠지면 다른걸 대신 쓸 수 있는건가요? ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 퇴근했다가 다시 출근 .. 이젠 뭐 놀랍지도 않네요
<pchero_work> 헐..
<pchero_work> ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> autowiz: usleep 대신 nanosleep 을 사용하시면 됩니다. 사용법은 약간 달라요.
<pchero_work> autowiz: 장애 났나요?
<autowiz> 장애가 나긴했는데 다른 팀에서 알아서 할줄 알았더니만 결국엔 또 저한테 오는군요 ...
<pchero_work> 아... ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 군대 갔을때 일 잘해봐야 일만 많아진다고 중간만 가라~ 는 말이 있었는데
<autowiz> 왜 사회에서도 이런건지 슬프네요 우앙~ ㅠㅠ
<jason_kr> 예전부터 알고는 있었지만, 최근 어디선가 다시 읽은 글에, "호의에서 나온 반복된 행동을 받아 들이는 쪽에서는 당연한 권리(의무)로 착각한다"는....  즉, 오즈님이 분명히 선을 그을 필요가 있다는 뜻이겠죠?
<samahui_pi> 중고사려다가 걍 새거 사버렸는데... 이거 배송이 애매하고 또 조만간 차세대 I7나오지 않을까하는 염려가...
<samahui_pi> 벌써 1년 지난 모델을 사자니 좀 아깝네요
<autowiz> 어떤걸 중고로 살려다가 새걸로 사신거에요?
<autowiz> 게임용 pc ? 노트북 ? ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> http://youtu.be/LN5zMZNZHwo
<autowiz> 생각보닫 어려운 게임이 아니다.
<autowiz> 으음 어떤생각을 하고 계시는걸까 ㅎㅎㅎ
<readytoact> -_-a 그냥
<readytoact> 지원금을 기다리는중입니다 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 오늘은 점검시간이 기네요.
<DarkCircle> bluedusk, ?!
<LinDol> DarkCircle, 부뷔부뷔
<DarkCircle> LinDol, 소고기는 언제 /-ㅠ-/
<pchero_work> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0UjELAUMjE
<autowiz> 이브 패치중..
<samahui_pi> 델 프리시젼 m4800이라고 15.6인치 워크스테이션 노트북이요
<samahui_pi> 방금 결제하고 왔는데 35%dc되서 1900달러밖에 안하는군요. 좋은데요~
<autowiz> 어디서 사신거에요?
<autowiz> 왠 할인을 그렇게나
<samahui_pi> 미국델에서 사서 출장가있는 직원이 들고올꺼예요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 쿠폰으로 활인받았어요
<autowiz> 오오 좋으시겠다~ ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 완전 기분은 좋은데... 조금있으면 차세대 시퓨와 그래픽 달린놈이 나오지 않을까 생각이 드는군요
<autowiz> 뭐 신제품 나오는거야 어쩔 수 없는거지요
<autowiz> 서버는 아직 점검중이군요 음음...
<samahui_pi> 그나저나 처음 m4600이나 m4800구입했을때 같은 사양이 4~500만원 넘었었는데 이제 반토막이군요
<samahui_pi> ㅡ,.ㅡ 확실히 노트북은 1년정도 안정기 가지고 구입하는것도 나쁘지 않은거 같아요
<samahui_pi> 오호~ 한국델은 아직도 4~500넘어는 가격이군요... 한국델은 델이 아니라 삼송이나 헬쥐 비슷한 쓰레X 기업이군요
<samahui_pi> 야식먹고 오겠습니다~ 즐거운 노동!! ㅜㅜ
<Demonion> ㅎㅇㅇ
<Demonion> hiyo
<DarkCircle> lowyo
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> 발시려죽겠네요 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 날씨는 풀렸는데 =3
<DarkCircle> 이제 밤 기온이 3도인건 분명 낮 날씨가 많이 풀린다는거
<pchero_work> http://okky.kr/article/272785 헐.. 이건 사람 인성이 안된거네요.
<pchero_work> 글읽고 진심 화가 남. -_-
<Demonion> ㄸㄷ
<pchero_work> 디비에서
<pchero_work> 칼럼 내용에 다른 테이블의 name 을 입력하고
<pchero_work> 참조되게끔 할 수 있나요?
<pchero_work> select * from (select table_name from main_table limit 1);
<pchero_work> 이런 방식
<autowiz> 저도 그거 함 해볼려고했는데 안되더라구요
<pchero_work> 흠..
<autowiz> 오라클에서는 프로시저 방식이나 xml build 인가 하는 방식으로는 되는거 같은데
<autowiz> 꽤 복잡해보였구요 그냥 쉘 스크립트가
<pchero_work> 네
<autowiz> 테이블 목록 가져워서 다시 재 조회 하는걸로 했습니다.
<pchero_work> 테이블 목록?
<autowiz> 예를 들면 select * from (select table_name from main_table limit 1);
<autowiz> 저기에서 (select table_name from main_table limit 1) 부분을 spool 로 로컬 파일로 떨어뜨리고
<pchero_work> 넵
<autowiz> 쉘 스크립트가 for 나 while 을 이용해서 각각 select * from main_table_a ; select * from main_table_b 식으로
<autowiz> 여러번 쿼리를 날리거나
<autowiz> 두번째는 쉘스크립트가 sql 쿼리문을 생성하는거지요
<pchero_work> 음.. 뭔가 복잡하네요.. ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ
<autowiz> select * from main_table_a
<autowiz> union all
<autowiz> select * from main_table_b
<autowiz> ...
<autowiz> 굳이 select * from ~~ 이 필요하신건가요?
<pchero_work> autowiz: 특정 테이블들의 리스트만을 관리하다가 필요할때만 뽑아서 쓰고 싶어서요.
<autowiz> 저는
<autowiz> [oracle] select count(*) from (select tname from tab ) ;
<autowiz> [mysql] select count(*) from (show tables ) ;
<autowiz> 식으로
<autowiz> 모든 혹은 특정 테이블 레코드수를 좀 통계로 내서 보고 싶었는데 잘 안되더라구요
<autowiz> 프로시져에서는 for 문도 쓸 수 있는거 같던데 저는 아직 못하겠네요.
<autowiz> 일단은 프로그램수준으로 테이블목록을 가져온다음에
<autowiz> 1) 테이블 별로 쿼리 날려서 결과를 가져온다음 프로그램이 합치는 방법
<autowiz> 2) 한번에 자료를 가져오는 쿼리를 프로그램이 만들어서 만들어진 쿼리를 프로그램이 실행하는 방법
<pchero_work> 음..
<autowiz> 밖에 없는듯 합니다. 제가아는건 여기까지네요 ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> autowiz: 감사합니다. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 좀더 살펴봐야겠어요. :)
<pchero_work> 오호 이런 방법이 있네요.
<pchero_work> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8809943/how-to-select-from-mysql-where-table-name-is-variable
<DarkCircle> 오밤중에 ㄱ-
<ipeter> 혹시, 터미널에 입력하는 커맨드 라인을 웹 화면에서 구현하고
<ipeter> 터미널에서의 결과값을 웹화면에 뿌려주는
<ipeter> 웹사이트 개발이 가능할까요?
<ipeter> 아니면 혹시라도 현재 그런것이 있나요?
<autowiz> 웹쉘 들 많이 있습니다.
<autowiz> 좀다른 걸까나요?
<autowiz> pchero 님 감사합니다. 저도 한번 해봐야겠네요
<ipeter> 오 감사합니다.
<ipeter> 한번 확인해보겠습니다.
<ipeter> 터미널만 칠 생각을 했지,
<ipeter> 웹셸이라는 단어조차 몰라 검색할줄도 몰랐습니다.
<ipeter> 정말 감사합니다~!
<autowiz> php 에서는 아주 간단하게 됩니다.
<ipeter> 오잉?
<ipeter> 그런가요?
<ipeter> 자바에서는요?
<autowiz> 종류별로 소스가 다 있을거 같아요. 요즘 해킹에 많이 이용되거든요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_pi> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_pi> 벌써 출근하신건가요?
<autowiz> 이제 퇴근 할려구요
<autowiz> 아 졸려랑 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_pi> 수고하셨어요
<samahui_pi> 저도 할거 대충하고 들어가고 싶지만... 아마도 밤샘이 기다리는거 같아요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_pi> 들어가고져 했던 시간은 이미 한시간전에 지나갔죠
<Work^Seony> 흐... 고생 많으시네요...
<samahui_pi> 어쩔 수 없죠
<samahui_pi> 그나저나 노트북은 3월이 되어서야 받겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 회사에서 받으시는 거에요?
<samahui_pi> 출장간 동료가 받아서 직접 가지고 들어올겁니다.
<samahui_WS> 3월3일쯤 받을거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 오오... 1주일 남았네요
<samahui_WS> 웤스 신형으로 바꾸니 기분이 좋아요~
<Work^Seony> 그래도 회사에서 자주 바꿔주네요
<samahui_WS> 이번에는 CPU와 그래픽만 최고 사양으로하고 램등은 그냥 기본으로 질러서 저렴하게 했네요
<Work^Seony> 램 기본이면 몇기가에요?
<samahui_WS> 이번껀 제 개인거로 사려고요. 이번에 성과급과 설보너스 받아서요
<Work^Seony> 64? ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 8기가요
<Work^Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 왜냐면~ 쓰던거 옮겨야죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 32기가로만 맞춰서 쓰려고요
<Work^Seony> 아... 그럴 수 있군요.  근데 ddr 타입이나 속도가 다르진 않구요?
<samahui_WS> 램이나 하드는 SSD와 8기가짜리 네개가 기다리고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 2세대부터 12800 으로 써와서 4세대랑 혼용되요
<samahui_WS> 미래를 예견한 1인 ㅎㅎ;
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요....   하긴 놋북이니까 12800이겠네요
<samahui_WS> 넵
<samahui_WS> 덕분에 짜투리돈 안들어가고 좋네요
<Work^Seony> 그럴때 기분이 은근히 좋죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 새로 간놈을 메인으로 옮기고 기존걸 윈도우깔던가해서 게임용으로 쓸겁니다
<samahui_WS> 많이 좋아요
<samahui_WS> 덕분에 몇십만냥 굳었으니까요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 기존꺼는 토렌트 머신겸 게임기 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 당장 데탑도 있고 다른 노트북도 있고하니 쓰던놈 하드 지우고 윈도우로 세팅해놓고 기다려야겠네요
<samahui_WS> 그래야 주말부터 달리죠 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui_pi> 대충 정리하고 가야겠네요.
<samahui_WS> 즐거운 하루 되세요~
<samahui_WS> 몇시간 후에 뵙겠습니다~
<Work^Seony> read from socket failed connection reset by peer 메시지가 계속 생성되는데, 이거 원인을 알 수가 없네요..
<Gentoo^Seony> 미팅 중입니다.  한글이 잘 나오려나 모르겠네요...
<Gentoo^Seony> 젠투 + URxvt + ibus + irssi 입니다
#ubuntu-ko 2015-02-26
<creater> 안녕하세요?
<creater> 이번에
<creater> 우분투 포트를 열려고하는데
<creater> 혹시 어케 여는지 아시는분 계신가요?
<creater> 글구 혹시 외부에서 강제로 여는 방법도 있나요?
<creater> ㅊ
<creater> 아무도 없군여 ㅋㅋ
<creater> 인녕ㄹ젇래ㅔ저ㅐㄹㅈ더레ㅐㅈㄷ
<creater> 흠....
<creater> 이만점
<jun__> 안녕하세요~ 일주일중에 회사 회식이 제일많다는 목요일입니다~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun__> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> razGon_MINILA, 이브온라인 같이 시작하신 분이 한 분 생겼씁니다 ㅎㅎ.  조만간 한 분 더 하실지도 몰라요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> samahui_TP, 출근하셨나보네요
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_TP> 넵 출근 이제사 했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 늦잠 잤네요
<samahui_TP> Seony님 퇴근해버리신건가요?
<samahui_TP> 전 외근이 있어서 댕기올께요~
<Seony> 네 전 걍 나왔어요
<readytoact> 아아
<readytoact> 판교에 왔습니다.
<Seony> readytoact: 지원금 보내드렸습니다
<jun__> 게임성지 판교~!!!
<autowiz> 아 어제 이브 하다가
<autowiz> 새벽에 4시간을 잠도 못자고 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 서니님 액트님 영향이 큼 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 히잉~
<jun__> 하다보면 도끼자루 썩는줄 모른다는 그런 게임인가요;;;;
<autowiz> 그렇게 엄청난 중독성을 가진게임은 아닌데
<autowiz> 재미는 있더라구요 ^^
<jun__> 크흠~~~ 저는 의지가 약하기 때문에... 좀 더 내공을 키우고 해봐야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 기존 쓰던 m4600에 윈도우 깔았어요. 이제 내일저녁에나 토요일에 이브깔고 즐기면 됩니다 푸하하하
<Seony> 오오 내일부터에요?
<Seony> 지금 미리 초대장 보내드릴까요?
<samahui_WS> m4800 한대는 풀업해서 업무용 메인으로 투입하고 새로 구입한놈오면 개인용 데탑대용으로 굴려야겠네요
<samahui_WS> 가용하는 웍스만 3대입니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 클라이언트 용량이 7기가인데, 이게 한국에 서버가 없으니까 느릴 수도 있어요.  미리 받아놓으세요.
<samahui_WS> 초대장은 내일 보내주시면 될거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 네
<samahui_WS> 내일 저녁부터 받아놓고 토일요일 달려야죠
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 전... 해적이 될겁니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 유유자적 돌아댕기면서 행패나부리는 플레이를 구상중입니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 해적 되실려면 전투를 꽤 잘하셔야겠어요
<Seony> 이브가, 컨트롤보다 상황판단을 요구하는 게임이거든요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 연습 좀하면서 돈벌고해야죠
<Seony> 느긋하게 하는 게임이지만, 순간순간의 상황판단이 전세를 좌우하거든요
<samahui_WS> 우주선은 갖춰야 그러고 놀죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 업무보시면서 틈날 때마다 충분히 가능하니까,
<Seony> 배틀크루저 탈 때 되면 셋이 같이 해요
<samahui_WS> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> ¤¾¤¾ ÀÎÄÚµùµµ ¸Â´Âµ¥ ÇѱÛÀÌ ±úÁ®º¸¿©¼­ ¿Ö ±×·±°¡ Çß´õ´Ï ÆùÆ®°¡ Ʋ·È¾ú±º¿ä.
<autowiz> 아이고
<autowiz> encoding error occured.
<samahui_WS> ok
<samahui_WS> 다시 왔습니다
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<samahui_WS> 역시 윈도우에서 irc프로그램 찾기 힘드네요
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요
<samahui_WS> 주말 이브온라인 달리기 위한 컴 마련했습니다
<samahui_WS> 윈도우7 오랜만에 깔아봤네요
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> cd이미지가 잘 만들어져있어서 한방에 설치가 쉽게 되는군요... 다만 좀 불안하기도 합니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 앗!... 정말 빠른 회선을 쓰는데도... 6.23기가를 600KB/s의 속도로 다운받는군요...
<autowiz> 조금 다를 수 있지요 회선속도랑 다운 속도는
<samahui_WS> 자연스럽게 설치하고 게임하려면 주말이 되겠군요 ㅎ;ㅎ;  일하지 않고 게임할까봐 알아서 제어해주는군요
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 윈도우 설치 기념으로다가 스팀과 오리진도 설치중입니다
<samahui_WS> 예전에 사놨던 게임들이나 신나게 즐겨야겠네요
<autowiz> 게임 파티의 날이군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 현실은 설치만 주구장창해주고 주말이 되서야 할 수 있을겁니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz> 아이고 빡시게 사시는군요
<samahui_WS> 이브온라인데 스팀에 있는 게임들(GTA시리즈,엘더스크롤시리즈 등등), 오리진 게임들(베틀필드 등등) 설치걸어놨더니 흠... 다 200KB/s 정도의 속도로 설치중이군요. 그것도 하나 설치하고 나머지는 대기중 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 밤새 이렇게 켜놓고 자러가야겠네요
<autowiz> 완전 오래 걸리겠네요
<samahui_WS> 한시간만에 20프로 받았네요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 사마휘님!!
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<samahui_WS> 잘지내셨어요?
<samahui_WS> 요즘 바빠서 간혹 떠올랐더니 오랜만에 뵙는거 같네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<ipeter> 허허
<ipeter> 저도 잘 지냈습니다.
<ipeter> 가정은 별일 없으시죠?
<ipeter> 아이도 잘 크구요?!
<samahui_WS> 아기도 잘 크고 설상여금도 받고 모든게 잘 돌아가는 중입니다
<autowiz> 사마휘님 결혼 하신지 얼마 안되신걸로 ...
<samahui_WS> 얼마 안되서 아기는 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 부럽 ㅠ
<autowiz> 피터님 저희 도 빨리 결혼합시다.
<ipeter> 개인용 클라우드 만드는거
<ipeter> owncloud말고 또 뭐가 좋을까요?
<ipeter> 그러게요.
<ipeter> 결혼해야할텐데..
<ipeter> 이놈의 야근쟁이에게 올 여자는 없는듯 싶습니다.
<autowiz> 정 여자 안오면 남자끼리 어떠신가요? ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> ...(...)
<ipeter> 오열
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 안되요
<autowiz> 5열종대 ㅋ
<ipeter> 아직 시간이 있으니 벌써부터 좌절하지 마시고...
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 아...개인 클라우드 구축하려는데 pech님 말씀듣고 owncloud설치하려다가
<ipeter> APM구축 귀찮아서요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> ~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 아직 안주무시는 거에요?  이미 일어나신 거에요? ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 전자입니다 ㅎ 아직 회사네요...
<PotatoGim> 아무래도 전생에 죄를 지으면 개발자를 직으로 하는게 아닐까 싶어요...ㅜ
<Work^Seony> 헐... 그렇군요... 피곤하시겠군요...
<PotatoGim> 입사 이래로.. 만 3년 7개월 내내 피곤에 찌들어있습니다..ㅜ 휴가 써본게 언제인지 기억도 안나네요.. ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 계시는 쪽은 오전인가요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아침 9시 20분이에요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제 생각엔 얼른 벗어나셔야할듯 싶어요...
<PotatoGim> 캬.. 이제 하루의 시작이시군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저도 한국에서 직장생활 3년간 하고 여기왔지만,
<Work^Seony> 제가 여기 생활에 익숙해져서 그런지, 한국에서 직장생활하시는 분들 보면 정말 말도 안되게 고생이더라구요..
<PotatoGim> 흑...ㅜ 이게 아니었는데 하면서도 막연히 어떻게든 풀리겠지 하다보니 여기까지 와버렸네요..
<PotatoGim> 그래서 찬찬히 준비 중입니다...^^
<PotatoGim> 물론 언제 준비가 다 될지 모르는게...ㅜ
<Work^Seony> 한국에서는 이제 perl 쓰는데도 별로 없죠?
<PotatoGim> 아무래도 여기에선 비주류에 가깝죠 ㅎㅎ 저도 메인은 C/C++인데 기존 코드가 Perl이다보니..
<Work^Seony> 아...  여기서는, perl 하나만 잘해도 먹고사는데 지장이 없다는 말을 많이 하거든요 ㅎㅎ...
<PotatoGim> 그쵸? 그런게 참 부러워요. 여기는 확 달았다가 확 꺼지는 성향이 강해서...ㅡㅡ;
<Work^Seony> 그래서, 저는 한국에서 IT하시는 분들한테 무조건 미국 오시라고 합니다
<Work^Seony> 한국에서 가진 경력과 실력이면 여기서도 충분히 되거든요..
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 그런가요? 예전엔 사람 사는데가 얼마나 차이나겠냐 했는데... 이젠 아닌 것 같아요.
<PotatoGim> 아니, 정확히는 아니라고 믿고 싶어요..ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 차이 많이 나요
<Work^Seony> 저도 여기 채팅으로 설명 못할 수많은 이야기가 있거든요...
<PotatoGim> 한국에 오실 일이 있으시면 꼭 들어보고 싶네요...ㅎㅎ 잠시 연초 태우러...^^
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 내년 봄에 한 번 갑니다
<Work^Seony> 돈 많이 들어서  가기 싫은데, 내년에 한 번은 가야 한 5년간 안갈 수 있꺼든요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 잠깐 회의실에서 끄적거리다가 왔네요; 마침 그리 멀지 않은 시간에 방문하신다니.. 학수고대를..ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 넵
<samahui_WS> 좋은 새벽 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 지금 출근하신 거에요?
<jason_kr> 귿 모닝 ^^
<jason_kr> 난, 자다 깼어요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> ^^
<jason_kr> 어휴~ 무척 춥네요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-02-27
<jun__> 안녕하세요~ 불금 아침입니다~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun__> Seony 님은 아직 목요일 밤이겠네요..? ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 목요일 2시에요
<jun__> 새벽 2시요..?
<Work^Seony> 아니죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오후죠
<Work^Seony> 제가 만약 새벽 2시까지 깨어있다면, 그건 게임하느라 그런 겁니다  ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 갑자기 음악듣는거에 꽂혀서 유튜브에서 이승철 노래 몇개 보는데, 역시 노래 좋은거 많네요...
<jason_kr> PSY 만큼 흥행 못한 것이 아쉽죠. ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 가창력으로는, 앞으로 남자 가수 중 저만한 사람 또 나올까 모르겠어요...
<jun__> 요새 가수는 단기간으로 어떻게든 뜨고 돈만 많이 벌려고 하는거 같아서 영.....
<Work^Seony> 어쩔 수 없죠.   돈이 중요한 시대라... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> readytoact, 그저께 버디지원금 보내드린거 혹시 확인하셨어요?
<readytoact> -0-  ?
<readytoact> Can't type korean.
<readytoact> not yet.
<Work^Seony> 그저께 보내드렸습니다.  시간 나시면 확인해보세요
<readytoact> Work^Seony: OK, thx. I check it later.
<samahui_WS> 밤세 켜놓았더니 이브등등 다 받아놨군요
<Work^Seony> 오오 드디어 다 받으셨군요
<Work^Seony> 근데 이브 클라이언트 다운로드 속도가 생각보다 많이 느리네요
<samahui_WS> 새벽에 퇴근하기 전에는 2메가 까지 나오더라고요
<readytoact>                                      djdj
<readytoact> 어엌;;
<readytoact> -0- ... 거..거금이 들어왔군요!!!
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 네 4억입니다
<readytoact> 안그래도 지금 벌어놓은돈 야금야금까먹ㄱ고 있는 중이엇는데
<readytoact> 멀린에도 미사일 피팅이 가능해서 미사일관련 스킬 올리는중입니다.
<readytoact> 멀린에 함 달고 다녀볼라고요
<Work^Seony> 어떤 스킬책은 하나에 12,000,000짜리도 있어요.  아마 스킬 올리는 것도 돈 많이 들 거에요
<readytoact> 카라칼은 좀 있다 살까 ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 이러다가 이브채널을 만들어야하나 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 누군가 스킬 다올릴려면 10년이라더니... 정말 그런건가요?
<Work^Seony> 게임을 느긋하게 하시네요
<Work^Seony> 저는 성격이 급해서, 바로바로 좋은거 사서 빨리 타고댕겼거든요
<Work^Seony> samahui_WS, 아뇨.  모든 스킬을 다 올리는건 불가능해요
<jason_kr> 여기 입올라인' 체널 아녔어여? ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> Work^Seony: 잘 모르니까 이러는거죠
<readytoact> -0-;;;
<jason_kr> 하하하, 내 말은 농담이니 힝경쓰지 마세요. ㅎ
<Work^Seony> jason_kr, ㅎㅎㅎ 원래 이브온라인 = IT  하는 사람들이 많이 한대요
<readytoact> jason_kr: 제가 물을 흐린겁니다.
<jason_kr> 전혀~ ㅋㅋㅋ요
<Work^Seony> samahui_WS, 일단 스킬 종류가 너무나도 많고, 그걸 전부 다 올리는건 현실적으로 불가능해서 보통 유저들간 스킬이 100% 똑같진 않아요
<samahui_WS> 그러니까요. 만일 다 올릴수있다고해도 10년은 걸릴거라고 하더라고요
<samahui_WS> 스킬찍기 게임이라고까지 말하더라고요
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 그나저나 시작하면 셔틀하나 주어지는건가요?
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 아무래도 스킬의 차이가 결국 pvp할 때 이기느냐 지느냐를 결정하기도 하죠...
<Work^Seony> 제일 기본 셔틀은 항상 무상으로 제공되요
<readytoact> samahui_WS: -_-a 제가 배 몇척은 드릴수 있어요
<readytoact> 미션하다보면 그냥 막 주는 배들 몇척 있습니다.
<samahui_WS> 하나하나 스스로 해나가야... 해적질을하죠 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 근데 이거 한달만 무료군요
<Work^Seony> 네 미션하다보면 프리깃급 함선까지는 그냥 공짜로 줘요.
<Work^Seony> 카라칼 제외하고..
<Work^Seony> 원래 보름이 무료인데, 초대장 받으면 1주일 추가해서 3주 무료에요
<samahui_WS> 1년 결제하면 88불인가 대략 10만냥이하면 싸네요
<readytoact> Work^Seony: 카카칼 종류가 세갠데
<Work^Seony> 네.  비싼 겜은 아니에요...
<readytoact> 외관(색상)차이인가요
<samahui_WS> 잉? 어제 접속했을때 1달 무료에 1년 88달라 이벤트라 낼름 해버렸는데요
<Work^Seony> readytoact, 아뇨.  그게, 어디서 생산되는 함선이냐에 따라 달라요
<Work^Seony> samahui_WS, 엇... 기왕하시는거 초대장 받고 하시면 3주 무료도 챙기셨을텐데...
<samahui_WS> ㅡㅡ
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 초대장 예전에 주셨던거 기억하시는지? ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ 한번 했었자나요
<readytoact> samahui_WS: 다시 계정 만드세요 -0- 그걸로
<Work^Seony> 왜냐면, 초대장 받고 결제하시면 제가 지원금을 보내드릴 수가 있거든요...
<Work^Seony> 아 그걸로 결제하셨어요?
<readytoact> https://www.dropbox.com/s/wgmedlw7hg00dkl/2015-02-27_111800.png?dl=0
<Work^Seony> readytoact, 네 저기서 네이비 이슈라고 하는건, 해군에서 생산한 함선이라서 성능이 훨씬 좋은데, 대신 무쟈게 비쌉니다
<Work^Seony> samahui_WS, 음... 초대장은 발송했는데, 그걸로 계정을 생성했다고 안나오네요...
<readytoact> 네
<readytoact> 거의7배 비싸네요
<Work^Seony> readytoact, 보통 배틀쉽 급에서는 큰맘먹고 네이슈 타는 사람들도 있어요
<samahui_WS> 어찌 돌아가나 어제는 접속만 해봤어요
<Work^Seony> 보통 해적질이나 피케이 하려고...
<samahui_WS> 주말에 본격적으로 달려야죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 그때 그 초대장 쓸께요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 음 일단 그럼 기본 함선으로
<samahui_WS> 근데 그래픽 훌륭하네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> samahui_WS, 계정은 아직 안만드셨구요?
<samahui_WS> 노는 메일로 테스트 중이예요
<samahui_WS> 시스템에서 얼마나 돌아가나 그래픽은 어떻고 인터페이스는 어떤지 등등 만 봤어요
<readytoact> Work^Seony: 저는 배사고 찾으러갑니다.  ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 설마 그 계정으로 결제하신건 아니죠?
<samahui_WS> 그냥 1달 무료라니까요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 29일 남았다고 뜨네요
<samahui_WS> 결제는 안했어요. 주말에 정식으로 할때 해야죠
<Work^Seony> 아... 근데, 초대장 받으신 계정으로 다시 하시려면 아마 시간이 아까워서 못하실텐데요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그냥 제가 보내드린 초대장으로 다시 계정 만드시고 하세요.  안그러면 1달 후에 무쟈게 시간 아까우실 거에요...
<samahui_WS> 오늘 어차피 대전 출장이라 한시간 정도 둘러만 보다 갈라고요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아~ ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 하여간 결제하실 때 꼭 제가 보 내드린 초대장으로 하세요.  그러면 제가 지원금을 4억 보내드릴 수 있어요
<readytoact> -0-.. 질렀어요
<Work^Seony> readytoact, 배 뭐 사셨어요?
<readytoact> 그냥 기본 카라칼요
<samahui_WS> 넵
<samahui_WS> 잘 부탁드릴께요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 오
<readytoact> 이제 회사차리ㄴ시는건가요
<readytoact> 전 그럼 해적질로 조공을 바치면 되나요
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ  회사 하나 차려볼까요
<Work^Seony> 회사 관련된 스킬은 하나도 안찍었는데...
<Work^Seony> 다른 분이 차리세요
<readytoact> 엇
<readytoact> 바지사장
<Work^Seony> 회사 차리는건 나중에 세력 키우고나서 해보세요
<Work^Seony> 회사 세우면, 주변에서 자꾸 전쟁 걸어서 피곤해요
<readytoact> 멀린갈아타고 카라칼 찾으러가야지 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그럼 멀린은 거기 스테이션에 놓고 오시겠꾼요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 모듈 다 맞추셨어요?
<readytoact> 아직요.
<readytoact> 일단 배만 샀고
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 있는거 끼우고.. 미사일은 스킬도 찍어야하니까
<readytoact> 4일남았습니 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 카라칼이면, light missile 찍어야겠군요..
<readytoact> 아.. 정들었던 멀린을
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 드디어...
<readytoact> PVE는 뭔가요
<Work^Seony> 엔피씨랑 싸우는거요
<Work^Seony> PvP = Player vs Player
<Work^Seony> PvE = Player vs Environment
<samahui_WS> 오토파일럿 시켜놓고 그냥 접속 끊으면 어찌 되나요?
<samahui_WS> 점심 먹고 출장가야되는디 이거 은근 눈이 가네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 일해야죠~ 다들 즐점하시고 해피한 불금즐기세요~ 전 출장댕기올께요
<readytoact> 오
<readytoact> 확실히 모듈을 다 달아도
<samahui_WS> 출장가겠다고 밥도 안먹고 있는디~ 같이 가는 놈이 외근나가 안돌아오는군요ㅛ
<samahui_WS> 확 버리고 갈 수도 읍고
<readytoact> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 밥이나 먹고 와야겠네요. ㅜㅜ
<readytoact> ircCloud^Seony:
<readytoact> 아얄씨클라우든는 뭔가요
<readytoact> ircCloud^Seony: 이게 미사일은 -_-ㅋ
<readytoact> 개수표시가 왜 안되죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 아얄씨를 대신 접속해주는 서비스에요
<readytoact> https://www.dropbox.com/s/d2nhdpa2hfwepc5/2015-02-27_123132.png?dl=0
<ircCloud^Seony> 접속유지도 해주고 로그도 남겨주고 하느데, 유료로 안하면 2시간만 접속유지해줍니다 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 지금 남는 런처랑 터렛좀 드리면 되겠네요 -0-
<ircCloud^Seony> 개수표시가 안된게 아니라, 장전이 안된거에요
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 왜 장전이 안되죠
<readytoact> 리로드가 안보이는것도 있고.
<ircCloud^Seony> 런처에 맞는 미사일 갖고게신거에요?
<readytoact> 네
<readytoact> 스콜지 라이트
<ircCloud^Seony> 스커지 미슬이면.... 런처는 어떤거에요?
<readytoact> rapid light입니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 레이피드는 미슬이 따로있어요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 레이피드 미슬이 성능이 좀 더 좋을 거에요....
<readytoact> https://www.dropbox.com/s/4vpl2jsp0fmld55/2015-02-27_123526.png?dl=0
<readytoact> 이건 지원하는게 아닌가 보군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 어라... 쓸수있나보네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 혹시 라이트 미슬 스킬도 있으신거죠?
<ircCloud^Seony> show info해서 스킬 있는지 보세요
<readytoact> https://www.dropbox.com/s/wud8ie5utfpdkd9/2015-02-27_123703.png?dl=0
<ircCloud^Seony> 런처는 스킬이 되는군요.  그럼 미슬은요?
<readytoact> 헐
<readytoact> -_-..
<readytoact> 장전이 아니라
<readytoact> 스테이션에서 피팅해야해요
<ircCloud^Seony> 잉?  모듈 피팅도 안하고 나오신 거에요?
<readytoact> 아뇨 미슬요
<ircCloud^Seony> 미슬은 피팅 안해도 되요
<ircCloud^Seony> 카고에 싣고나오시기만 하면 됩니다
<readytoact> 잠시만요
<readytoact_iPhon> 할
<readytoact_iPhon> 아이폰으로..
<readytoact_iPhon> 피팅창에 미슬 올리니까 올라가져서요
<ircCloud^Seony> 잉? 그래요?  음... 저는 모르고 있엇던 건가봐요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact_iPhon> 그냥 장전하세요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 보통 미슬런처 피팅을 자주 안하다보니 기억이 잘 안나네요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 참고로, 스커지 미슬은 물리데미지 주는 미슬입니다
<readytoact_iPhon> 느흐흐 그냥 뽀갬되죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 4렙미션쯤 가면 뎀별 미슬 장착하고 나가야하거든요...
<readytoact_iPhon> 그리고 각 에이전트 들이랑
<readytoact_iPhon> 뭐라구러지.. 호감도? 그건 애이전트마다 달라지는거죠?
<ircCloud^Seony> 스탠딩이요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact_iPhon> 특정 에이전트랑 호감도가 아 스탠딩 떨어져도 상관없는건가요
<ircCloud^Seony> 보통 해당 에이전트가 속한 회사의 아무 에이전트들한테 미션을 하다보면, 그 에이전트의 스탠딩도 오르지만, 회사에 대한 스탠딩도 오르거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 특정 에이전트의 스탠딩만 떨어지는게 아니라, 해당 회사의 스탠딩도 같이 떨어져요
<readytoact_iPhon> 아
<readytoact_iPhon> 이직은 어떻게 해요
<ircCloud^Seony> 캐릭 정보 보면 회사별 에이전트별 스탠딩이 나와요
<ircCloud^Seony> 이직은, 회사 찾기 하셔서 Apply라는 버튼이 있어요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 보통 npc 회사는 이직이 바로 가능한데, 유저회사는 안그래요
<ircCloud^Seony> 심사를 보죠 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact_iPhon> 헐
<readytoact_iPhon> npc회사는 옮기는 차이가 있나요
<ircCloud^Seony> 무쟈게 크죠
<readytoact_iPhon> 옹 +_+!!
<ircCloud^Seony> 유저회사는 각종 복지제도가 좋잖아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 예를 들어서, 배 파괴당하면 무조건 보상처리해준다거나...
<ircCloud^Seony> 소행성대에 광 캐러가면 서포트해준다거나... 이사갈 때 이삿짐 옮겨준다거나 등등요
<readytoact_iPhon> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 복지제도 보면서 옮기는 겁니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 현실이랑 똑같아요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 현실이랑 하나 다른게 있다면, 이브는 유저가 월급을 받는게 아니라, 유저가 회사에 세금을 내야되요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그 세금을 기반으로 회사가 운영되는거죠
<readytoact_iPhon> npc회사는 차이 없는건가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 네.  아무런 차이는 없어요
<readytoact_iPhon> 음.. 왠지 -.,- 유저에게 돈내는건 아까울듯
<readytoact_iPhon> 동네 건달에게 보호비 상납하는 느낌
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ 그런셈이죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 걍 세금 낸다고 생각하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 어차피 npc 회사도 세금 내요
<ircCloud^Seony> 기왕내는거, npc보단 유저가 낫죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 보통 npc 회사 세율은 15% 정도이고, 유저회사는 0-15%까지 다양해요
<ircCloud^Seony> 신생기업들이 적은 세율로 유혹하죠 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 하지만 명심해야할 점은, 세율이 낮을수록 복지가 적다는 점...
<readytoact_iPhon> 음..
<samahui_WS> 전 갑니다~ 나중에 봐요~
<readytoact> ircCloud^Seony: -_-ㅋ 스테이션에서 쟁여야 하네요
<readytoact> 뭐 이랴.. ㅠ.ㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭘요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 미슬요?
<readytoact> 네
<ircCloud^Seony> 아뇨 그냥 카고에 싣고다니시면 되요
<readytoact> 음.. 다시 확인해보야겠어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 함선에 한 5천발씩 싣고다닙니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 미슬 사러다니는게 귀찮아서, 한 번 살때 만발씩 사요
<readytoact> ㄷㄷㄷㄷ;;;
<ircCloud^Seony> 그게 나중에 3렙 미션 어려운거 나가면, 미션 하나에 미슬 천발씩 쓰게되실 거에요
<readytoact> -0-;;
<Seony> https://www.dropbox.com/s/1yca6l80unz30n0/Screenshot%202015-02-26%2019.41.10.png?dl=0
<Seony> 1번은 그림을 보자마자 바로 찾았고,
<Seony> 2번은 2초가 걸렸고, 3번은 못찾아서 첫줄부터 들여다봤네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 오늘 정말 여러가지 하는군요
<samahui_TP> 출장가다가 일정 미뤄져서 거진다갔다가 돌아왔네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<PotatoGim> 컥..
<PotatoGim> 허무반 즐거움반?
<samahui_WS> 짜증반, 귀차니즘반, 허무로 마무리죠
<readytoact1> 허웅.
<readytoact1> Work^Seony: 핫
<readytoact1> 아직도 사무실에?
<readytoact1> ircCloud^Seony: 여기신강
<ircCloud^Seony>  네 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact1> 헉
<ircCloud^Seony> 티비랑 컴 다 끄고 방에 들어왔어요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact1> 2백만짜리 모듈 주웟어요
<readytoact1> 아  주무시려는군요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐 어떤건데요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 지금 아이패드용 이브 neocom으로 피팅 좀 보고있었어요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact1> https://www.dropbox.com/s/662q7uq3cylf8be/2015-02-27_182736.png?dl=0
<readytoact1> 아항
<readytoact1> 우어
<readytoact1> 바이어들도 150만 부르네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 알고보니까 카라칼이 크루즈었네요
<readytoact1> 저요?
<readytoact1> 아..
<readytoact1> 카라칼이 프릿 위엣급이군요
<readytoact1> -_-ㅋ 얼떨결에
<ircCloud^Seony> 오오 바이어가 150만 부르는거면 돈 되는거네요
<readytoact1> 타버렸네
<readytoact1> 근데
<readytoact1> Quantity 총 합으로 부르는건가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 아뇨 개당 단가일 거에요
<readytoact1> https://www.dropbox.com/s/cwndhf9c0ibdw06/2015-02-27_182910.png?dl=0
<readytoact1> 흠 일단 팔러 가볼겡
<readytoact1> 근데 어디 갔더니
<readytoact1> sell 메뉴가 안보이더라고요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그냥 아이템에다 우클릭하심 되요
<readytoact1> 잡 아이템들이 많이 나오는데 -_-ㅋ 처치곤란.
<ircCloud^Seony> 나중에 재처리시키세요
<readytoact1> 네 우클릭했는데 안떠요
<ircCloud^Seony> 저도 잡템이 수백개에요
<readytoact1> 일단 팔러 가봅니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 지금 스테이션에 계시는거죠?
<readytoact1> 앜;;;
<ircCloud^Seony> 아이템은 스테이션에 정박시켜야 사고팔 수 있어요
<readytoact1> -_-
<readytoact1> 아이템 안들고 왔네요
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<readytoact1> 게이트왔다 다시 가는중.
<ircCloud^Seony> 점프게이트 타는거 귀찮죠 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact1> 네 뭐 -,.-
<ircCloud^Seony> 이제 돈 생기셨으니, 카라칼 타고 2렙 미션 좀 하시다가,
<readytoact1> https://www.dropbox.com/s/c9gfxaov5em6loe/2015-02-27_183259.png?dl=0
<ircCloud^Seony> 곧 드레이크 맞추셔서 3렙 미션 도세요
<readytoact1> 이건 뭔가요
<readytoact1> -_-..
<readytoact1> 없는게 아니었네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아마르 종족 함선이 쓰는 레이저 렌즈에요
<readytoact1> 아
<readytoact1> 칼다리는 필요 없나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 못써요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아마르 함선 타실려면 그쪽 스킬 찍으시면 되는데
<ircCloud^Seony> 굳이 시간낭비 할 필요는 옶으니 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact1> 오..
<readytoact1> 대충 싸잡아서 리프로세싱 하니까
<readytoact1> https://www.dropbox.com/s/i9u66nhcl04sb1n/2015-02-27_183652.png?dl=0
<readytoact1> -_-ㅋ 이건 뭔가용
<ircCloud^Seony> 그거 리프로세싱해서나오는 광물들 모아다가 나중에 설계도 복사본 구입하셔서 그거랑 같이 리프로세싱에 넘겨주면 함선이나 부품도 제작됩니다
<readytoact1> 그 아이템에
<readytoact1> 느낌표뜬거
<ircCloud^Seony> 마약 같은데요
<readytoact1> ;;; 마..마약
<ircCloud^Seony> 불법거래물 들고 점프게이트 타다 세관에 걸립니다. 조심하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 마약 외에 불법거래 품목이 몇 개 더 있어요
<readytoact1> Drains energy from the target ship and adds it to your own.
<readytoact1> Note: a Nosferatu module will not drain your target's capacitor below your own capacitor level.
<readytoact1> 피빨아 먹는 모듈인거 같은데
<ircCloud^Seony> 점프게이트 보면 주변에 돌아댕기는 함선 보셨죠?
<readytoact1> -_-ㅋ 저런것도 걸리나요
<readytoact1> 네
<ircCloud^Seony> 걔네들이 경찰이랑 세관이에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 음 보통 카고에 싣고나가면 경고가 뜰 거에요
<readytoact1> 걸리면 죽나요 -0-
<readytoact1> 아..
<readytoact1> 그렇군요
<readytoact1> -_-ㅋ 그런건 어떻게 숨겨 다니죠?
<ircCloud^Seony> 저게 마약이 맞는지는 모르겠어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 음 아마 포장하는 방법이 따로 있을 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 암튼 아까 스샷 보니까 재처리효율이 46% 나오네요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact1> 흠흠.. 이제 드론도 좀 태워볼까 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 스킬 찍으시면 더 잘나오긴 한ㅡㄴ
<readytoact1> 아
<readytoact1> 그것도 찍어야 하는군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 드론은 배틀크루저급부터 태울 수 있을거에요
<readytoact1> http://wiki.eveuniversity.org/Caracal
<readytoact1> 여기 홉고블린이라고
<ircCloud^Seony> 재처리해서 나오는 광물들 잘 모아두면 나중에 부품이나 함선을 구매하지않고 아예 제작을 할 수 있어서 좋죠
<readytoact1> 워리어 II
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 네 홉고 좋아요
<readytoact1> 이런 드론들 태울 수 있는거죠?
<ircCloud^Seony> 나중에 배틀휩 타면 미션 돌 때 프리깃을 못잡거든요.  그때 홉고 내보내야죠 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact1> 아..
<readytoact1> 카라칼이 멀린보다 느리더라구요
<readytoact1> 급이 커서 그렇군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 배틀쉽이 함선이 커서 프리깃을 못잡아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 드론 스킬 미리미리 찍어두세요
<readytoact1> https://www.dropbox.com/s/pheyvmjlj0q6cye/2015-02-27_184358.png?dl=0
<readytoact1> -_-ㅋ sell 이 안나와요
<readytoact1> 아하하하하;;;;
<readytoact1> -,.- 죄송.
<readytoact1> 스테이션 카고에 옮겨야 하는군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact1> 아 주무셔야는데
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ 괜찮아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 저 샤워하고 다시 올게요
<readytoact1> 넹
<ircCloud^Seony> 다시 왔습니다
<readytoact1> -0- 넹
<readytoact1> 회사 스탠딩은 어디서 볼 수 있나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 캐릭 인포에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 스탠딩이라는 탭이 있어요
<readytoact1> 네
<readytoact1> 제 회사 ;;
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ 스샷 찍어서보여주시묜 설명해드릴게요
<readytoact1> -0- 자..잠시만 미션하나 털고
<readytoact1> 갈란테 누굴 죽이라네요
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ 네
<ircCloud^Seony> 일단 지금은 그냥 하시구요, 다음에 갈란테 죽이라고 나오면 그 미션은 accept 하지마세요
<readytoact1> -_-..
<readytoact1> 이미..
<ircCloud^Seony> 스토리상 갈란테가 적대적인 관계라서 가끔 나오는데요, 저 미션하면서 갈란테 스탠딩이 낮아지면, 나중에 갈란테 기반 회사에 못들어가게되요
<ircCloud^Seony> 지금은 그냥 하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 어차피 팩션 스탠딩은 -2.0 밑으로만 안떨어지면 괜찮아요
<readytoact1> ㅡ.ㅡ
<readytoact1> 갈란테 중위를 죽이라는데
<ircCloud^Seony> 미션 받으신건 그냥 하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 받은거 거절하면, 스탠딩이 많이 떨어져요
<readytoact1> 웅..
<readytoact1> 이 중위놈이 어딨는겨 -_-..
<SeasonedChicken> 중위를 찾기 위해 대위를 갈구시면 'ㅅ'/
<SeasonedChicken> (ㅇ?)
<readytoact1> 왠지 -_-
<SeasonedChicken> 써니옹은 주무시러 가셨군요 'ㅅ'
<readytoact1> 스테이션에 뭘 두고 온 느낌
<readytoact1> ircCloud^Seony: 제가 못주무시게 해서 -0-
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<SeasonedChicken> 엌
<ircCloud^Seony> SeasonedChicken: 젠투 뭐 물어볼게 있었는데 까먹었어요 ㅎㅎ
<SeasonedChicken> 아 참 두 분 게임하시는 중이지 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<SeasonedChicken> 게임할 시간 빼앗으면 실례니 ..
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 지금 게임 안해요
<readytoact1> https://www.dropbox.com/s/y1ywxe3eehpeox6/2015-02-27_192219.png?dl=0
<ircCloud^Seony> 샤워하고 나와서 아이패드로 놀고있어요 ㅎㅎ
<SeasonedChicken> 아 여기서 까먹으셔도 ... 정 안되면 페북 메시지로라도 보내셔도 돼요.
<readytoact1> 근데 전투는 -_-ㅋ..
<SeasonedChicken> 언제든 아무 채널이라도 봐서 답변은 드릴 수 있으니 (ㅋㅋㅋ)
<readytoact1> 역시 시간을 많이 잡아먹네요
<SeasonedChicken> 젠투와 전투를 둘다 젠투로 보고 있는중 (= =) ...
<SeasonedChicken> 졸렸...
<ircCloud^Seony> 그럼 내일 출근해서 메시지 드릴게요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아까 번역된 매뉴얼 읽다가 궁금한게 하나 있었거든요
<SeasonedChicken> 아 !
<SeasonedChicken> 넵.
<ircCloud^Seony> readytoact1:
<SeasonedChicken> 메뉴얼은 항상 "최신이 아니기" 때문에 궁금증은 언제든지 생기는법이죠 'ㅅ'ㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> readytoact1: 저기 스탠딩 팩션이랑 회사별로 나뉘어져잇죠
<readytoact1> ircCloud^Seony: 넵-
<ircCloud^Seony> 회사별 스탠딩이 3.0이 넘어야 3렙 미션을 받을 수 있어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 에이전트 스탠딩하고는 별도에요
<readytoact1> 음.. 네
<readytoact1> 아 방금 미션은
<readytoact1> 찾았어요
<readytoact1> 콘트롤타워 뽀개기
<ircCloud^Seony> 2렙 에이전트한테 미션을 꾸준히 받아서 하시면 그 에이전트가 속한 회사의 스탠딩이 조금씩 올라요
<readytoact1> 웅..
<readytoact1> 엌
<readytoact1> 3.37짜리 에이저느도 있어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 에이전트는 미션 많이 하면 금방 올라가요
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 스탠딩 8 넘는 에이전트들 수두룩합니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 점프클론 만들려면 해당 스테이션의 소유회사 스탠딩이 8이 넘어야되요
<ircCloud^Seony> SeasonedChicken: 참 근데 emerge -uDN world 할 때 @ 붙이는거랑 안붙이는거랑 무슨 차이에요?
<SeasonedChicken> 보다 간단한 답을 원하신다면 ... https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-899878-start-0.html 이 링크를 보시면 되는데,
<SeasonedChicken> 더 간단한 결론을 말씀드리자면, "차이점이 없으므로 신경쓸 필요가 없다."
<SeasonedChicken> 정도 되겠습니다 'ㅅ'a
<ircCloud^Seony> 보긴했는데 정확히 무슨 말인지 이해가 잘 안가서요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 참 그 매뉴얼에 궁금했던거 하나가 생각이 났는데,
<SeasonedChicken> 그러니까 world 랑 system은 @ 붙이기 귀찮아서 만든 alias입니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 개발자가 아니더라도 패키지 설치할 때만큼은 ccache 설치해놓는게 도움이 안될까요?
<SeasonedChicken> 실제로는 @를 붙여도 안붙여도 상관 없다는거죠.
<SeasonedChicken> ccache를 어떻게 쓰느냐 이게 문젠데
<SeasonedChicken> 네네
<SeasonedChicken> ccache를 잘못 쓰면 컴파일에 문제가 생길 수 있거든요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 네... 안그래도 매뉴얼 보면, 개발자가 아니면 쓰지말라고 써있더라구요
<SeasonedChicken> 특히 distcc랑 연동해서 쓸 때 그렇습니다. 이유라면 이전 컴파일 잔재가 캐시에 남아서 ..
<readytoact1> 아흠.. 전 이만 집에 가야겠네요. 아들들이 불러대서 ㅎㅎ
<SeasonedChicken> 개발자의 경우에는 어차피 이전 결과물을 가지고 자신이 새로 고친 부분에 대해서만 캐시에서 제외하고 기능 테스트하고 이게 필요하거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 패키지 설치하는 시간이라도 줄일 수 있다면.. ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> readytoact1: 넵 들어가세요
<SeasonedChicken> readytoact1: 쉬세용 'ㅅ'/
<SeasonedChicken> 그러니까 ... 이게 리비전이 확 바뀌거나 이래버리면 diff가 워낙 많아서
<SeasonedChicken> 캐시에서 가져다 쓰면 안되는 부분이 있는데 이걸 가져다 써서 문제가 생깁니다.
<SeasonedChicken> 음 ... 조금 더 긍정적으로 말씀드리자면
<SeasonedChicken> 복불복?
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 그렇다면, 자기 시스템이 좀 많이 낡았다싶으면 캐시를 전부 지워주고하면 되겠군요
<SeasonedChicken> 재수 좋으면 그냥 그대로 쭉 컴파일이 되는거고
<SeasonedChicken> 안되면 가다 문제 생기는거고 ..
<SeasonedChicken> 캐시에 뭐가 들어갔는지는 사실 컴퓨터가 알지 휴먼/묘족/야채족/등등...은 모르니까요 ㅇㅇ
<SeasonedChicken> 우리는 ... 어른말을 듣기 싫으면 그냥 인생이야 어차피 한방이니 ... 그냥 해보면 됩니다. ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 네
<ircCloud^Seony> 참 그리구요,
<ircCloud^Seony> 보통 emerge webrsyn는 얼마나 자주 돌려주는 거에요?
<SeasonedChicken> 음 ... 보통? 은 잘 모르겠네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 우분투가 요즘 좋아진게, 굳이 aptget update을 안해줘도 되더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 업데이트할거 있으면 알아서 알려주다보니까 편한데, 젠투는 빌드 다 끝나고나서 한 3일 후에 rsync 돌려보니까 수십개 나오더라구요
<SeasonedChicken> 음 ... 저같은경우는 하루에 두번정도 돌리는데, 매일 해서 세번을 초과하는 횟수만큼 돌리면 서버마다 돌아가면서 밴을 먹입니다. (먼산)
<SeasonedChicken> 하루에 올라가는게 엄청나서 언제 어떻게 될지 몰라요 ㅎㅎ
<SeasonedChicken> 가끔은 USE 플래그가 바뀌기도 하고
<SeasonedChicken> 어떨때는  USE_PYTHON 이라든ㄱ ㅏ ... 별의별 새로운 변수가 튀어나오기도 하고 ..
<SeasonedChicken> 젠투는 우분투 마냥 걸리적거리는게 없으면 크론으로 걍 업데이트 걸어버리고 돌리면 되는데
<ircCloud^Seony> 게다가 이머지 싱크하고나서 시스템 업데이트하려니까, 무슨무슨 패키지들은 문제가 생길 수도 있다고 경고도 나오고...
<SeasonedChicken> perl이 특히 그런 경우인데요
<SeasonedChicken> perl은 ... emerge perl;perl-cleaner --all; 하시면 됩니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 그러다보니 시스템 업데이트를 함부로 못하겠더라구요
<SeasonedChicken> python도 거의 마찬가지구요. 가끔은 빌드하다 뻑나는데 그런건 어차피 무시 ..
<SeasonedChicken> 되면 되는대로 안되면 안되는대로
<SeasonedChicken> 웬만해서는 다 빌드 되고 제대로 돌아갑니다.
<SeasonedChicken> 대신에 ... 요새 파폭처럼 세그폴트가 이리저리 튀어나오는 상황은 장담 불가.
<ircCloud^Seony> 음...  그렇군요.  내일 가서 다시 돌려보고 나오는 메시지 알려드릴게요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아직 젠투를 많이 안써봐서, 저게 무시해도 되는건지 아닌건지 불안하네요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 제 전역 use 플래그에 문제가 있는지, 그놈 빌드하려면 circular dependencies 문제가 생기는데,
<ircCloud^Seony> 이거 나중에 시간이 나면 좀 해결해봐야겠어요...
<SeasonedChicken> 아 그러면
<SeasonedChicken>  .. /etc/portage/package.use 에서 하나씩 빼시면 됩니다.
<SeasonedChicken> 전역 플래그는 걸어두고 패키지 한두가지에 대해서만 하나하나 빼시면 돼요
<SeasonedChicken> 흔히 cups나 emacs라든지 ... libevent 등등을 두고 양다리 의존성이 걸려서 의존성이 뱅뱅 도는 경우가 있거든요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 제 기억으로는 다른 거였어요.  그것도 내일 가서 돌려보고 메시지 드려볼게요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> use 플래그는 이제 이해가 가는데, 뭘 전역에 넣어여할지 말아야할지 참 고민되더라구요
<SeasonedChicken> 대충 메시지 보면 바로 해결 가능할겁니다. 일단 전역에 넣어두시고 USE 플래그 때문에 순환의존 걸리면 빼는건 전역에서 빼는게 아니라 /etc/portage/package.use에서
<SeasonedChicken> dev-libs/libevent -blabla
<SeasonedChicken> 이런식으로 빼시면 됩니다.
<SeasonedChicken> 그냥 예시예요. ;-)
<ircCloud^Seony> 아... 그런거군요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 암튼 그 문제 때문에 i3wm이라는 윈도우매니저를 설치한건데, 이거 의외로 맘에 드네요
<SeasonedChicken> 설정세트를 잘 관리하면 나중에 시스템 갈아엎을때 그냥 설정을 복사해서 넣고 world 한번 돌려주면 지가 알아서 싹 해주죠.
<ircCloud^Seony> 일단 저는 이만 자러갈게요
<ircCloud^Seony> 내일 출근해야해서 ㅎㅎ
<SeasonedChicken>  /etc/portage/make.conf는 기본 플래그보다 우선하는 전역 플래그 저장소고,
<SeasonedChicken> 개별적으로 빼는건 아까 말씀드린거에서 빼시면 됩니다 ;-)
<SeasonedChicken> 주무세요 :D
<ircCloud^Seony> 사무실가면 바로 메시지 날리겠습니다.  페북으로 보내면 주무시는데 방해가 될거고...
<ircCloud^Seony> 아얄씨 어떤 닉네임으로 보낼까요?
<SeasonedChicken> 아 어차피 야행성이라 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 넵 ㅎㅎ
<SeasonedChicken> 양념치킨은 맥북이니까 DarkCircle로 보내시면 됩니다. ;-)
<ircCloud^Seony> 그럼 7시간 후에 뵐게요
<SeasonedChicken> 넵 !
<samahui_WS> 불금! 되세요
<samahui_WS> 전 내일 이브를 달리기 위해서 다 하고 가야겠군요 ㅎㅎ; 즐거운 저녁들 되세요
<commaniakr> 안녕하세요~
<commaniakr> 안녕하세요~
<jason_kr> hi~ commaniakr
<commaniakr> 안녕하세요!
<jason_kr> 자주는 아녔지만, 몇 번 뵌 닉입니다. ^^
<commaniakr> 지난달 나눔행사 전후로 몇 번 접속했었습니다ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 저는 지난달 불참? 했는지...격이 없네요. ㅠㅠ
<jason_kr> 지난 달 어떤 주제가 있었죠? 혹 기억을?
<commaniakr> 김선교님의 톰보이 메모 활용법과
<jason_kr> 아, 격 합니다. 저 참석
<commaniakr> 세벌님의 yeelong  넷북 한글입출력 성공기 등...
<jason_kr> 녭, 그랬군요. 같은 날 였군요.
<jason_kr> 그날 혹시 뒷풀이는 어뎠어요?
<commaniakr> 곱창을 먹었던 것 같습니다.
<jason_kr> 아, 그럼 더 기억합니다.
<jason_kr> 저는...입구+창쪽에 앉았었는데, 어디 쪽에 계셨유?
<jason_kr> 저는 2층 올라가면서 입구에서부터 우측 2번째자리. ㅎ
<jason_kr> 벽쪽? 창쪽?
<commaniakr> 전 고등학생들 앉은 자리 옆에 있었어요.
<commaniakr> 선교님 맞은편에
<jason_kr> 내가 선교님 맞은편 같은데, 그럼 내 우측에 앉으셨나? ㅎ
<jason_kr> 에~ 통과. 해요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 12월 1월 모임에 IRC 에 대해서 더 알고 싶어 한다~는 말을 전해 듣기는 했습니다.
<commaniakr> 혹시 제 오른쪽에 앉아 게셨던 분이신가요?
<jason_kr> 거야~ 모르죠. ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 선교님이 내 우측에 앉았나~ 우측 앞에 앉았었거든요.
<jason_kr> 글고 보니, 요즘 선교님이 뜸하시~ ㅎ
<commaniakr> 아, 제가 태희님께 프린터 나눔 받은 사람입니다.
<jason_kr> 아~ ㅋㅋㅋ 좀 기억합니다. ㅎ
<commaniakr> 이러면 혹시 기억하실련지요ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 내가 09년도부터 나눔행사= 월례 모임 참여할 때는,
<SeasonedChicken> 태희옹 아직도 재학중이면 오늘 애들 술먹이느라고 눈이 벌개져있을텐데 'ㅅ'
<jason_kr> 내가 먼저 1)모두 자기 소개하고 2)전부 출석부(이름+닉) 적었었는데....
<LYUSO_THINK> 서울 올라가면 이제 자주 참석할려나요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 대구원정은 무리라
<jason_kr> 태희님이 벌써 '옹'이요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<SeasonedChicken> 옹이죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<SeasonedChicken> 군대 갔다왔으니 ?ㅅ?/
<LYUSO_THINK> 그러고보니 여기 계시는분중에 저 아는 분 거의 없으실..것 같..
<jason_kr> 류소님, 소여물님+구석기+TK 박 님이랑 유치하면, 왜 못가겠어요?
<commaniakr> 저도 대학 신입생 행사 참여하니 술은 아주...
<jason_kr> 대구에서도 2번 했죠?
<SeasonedChicken> 전 학부때 매년마다 신입생 행사갔는데 (...)
<LYUSO_THINK> jason_kr, 대구에서 2번 했긴 한데 ... 정규스케일 그건 무리였죠 그냥 미팅정도?... 였으니
<SeasonedChicken> 4년차때 신입생 행사는 욕나올정도로 피곤했는데 ... -ㅅ-
<commaniakr> 그나마 저희 학과가 술 많이 안 먹이는 편인데도 저마다 혀가 꼬이더군요
<LYUSO_THINK> 흠냐
<SeasonedChicken> 신입생 애들이 개판쳐서가 아니라
<SeasonedChicken> 동기넘이 술먹고 개꼬장 ... ㅡ,.ㅡ
<SeasonedChicken> 캬앗!
<commaniakr> 이게 대학이구나! 싶었습니다-_-
<jason_kr> 류소님, 전국모임을 대구에서 2번 했다고요. 대구 지역 모임말고요...ㅎ
<SeasonedChicken> 대구에서 제 기억으론
<jason_kr> 아~ 인원수. 그건 글쵸
<LYUSO_THINK> 오 그랬었군요...
<SeasonedChicken> 그 무슨 센터인가 거기서 한건 확실함
<jason_kr> 풉 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> 그 때 군대가있었나 왜 기억을 못하지
<jason_kr> 풉. ㅋ
<jason_kr> 통과. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 나도 1회는 참석 했어요.
<jason_kr> 닭클+저+류소= 전부 닭 머리? ㅋㅋㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> 히이이이
<SeasonedChicken> 그게 아마 2010~2011 쯤
<SeasonedChicken> 한번하고
<SeasonedChicken> 작년인가 제작년에 한번.
<LYUSO_THINK> 입대한 거 맞네요..ㅋㅋㅋ;;
<commaniakr> 제가 지금 광주에 있는데
<commaniakr> 광주 지역모임을 한 적도 있나요?
<jason_kr> 닭클님, 기억이 정통한 듯.
<jason_kr> 예, 광주 모임 이..........지방 전국모임의 시동 였어요.
<jason_kr> 뭐든지....광주'가 좀 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 혼자 빨리 하쟎요? ㅋ
<commaniakr> 검색해보니 2013년 8월에.. 전남대 공대7호관에서 했었군요
<commaniakr> 저희 학부 건물에서...
<jason_kr> 포럼 '검색'이 가끔 되기도 하나봐요? ㅎ (비꼼 입니다)
<commaniakr> 아 저는 운이 좋았군요ㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> 거의 음..
<SeasonedChicken> 광주 모임은 사실상 ... 없어졌고
<jason_kr> 그쵸, 정기 모임은...ㅠㅠ
<SeasonedChicken> 왜냐면 그 주축 멤버가 그 ... 뼛속깊이 ㅍㄹ 피가 흐른다는 거기에 ...
<commaniakr> 강한친구들이요?
<SeasonedChicken> 하여간 ... 주축 멤버가 빠지면서 모임이 없어졌다는건 참 ... ...
<SeasonedChicken> 근데 제 생각으론 주축 멤버 없어졌다고 해서 아 안하는구나 못하겠네 이건 안좋은 마인드.
<commaniakr>  뼛속까지 푸른 피가 흐르는 곳이 어디죠?
<jason_kr> "제 생각"뿐 아니라, 옳은 말씀
<commaniakr> 군대라면... 대학생이 모임의 주축 멤버였다는 건데...
<commaniakr> 후에 기회가 된다면 제가 모임을 주최 해볼까도 진지하게 생각해봐야겠어요ㅎㅎ;;
<commaniakr> 안녕하세요~
<Bluedusk> 쩝...
<Bluedusk> linux engineer  구직하기가 이렇게 힘들어서야..ㅠ
<Bluedusk> 는 제가 할줄 아는게 없어서겠죠??
<samahui_WS> 오늘도 변함없이 밤샘... 아기가 보고 싶군요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> DarkCircle: 패키지 업글하려니 이렇게 나오네요.
<DarkCircle> (!)
<ircCloud^Seony> The following packages are causing rebuilds:
<ircCloud^Seony>   (x11-base/xorg-server-1.16.4:0/1.16.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) causes rebuilds for:
<ircCloud^Seony>     (x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-2.3.3:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)
<ircCloud^Seony>     (x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.4.4:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)
<DarkCircle> 흠 베사라 ...
<ircCloud^Seony> 이거 무시해도 되는 메시지에요?
<DarkCircle> fbdev도 안쓰시지 않나요 ?ㅅ?
<DarkCircle> 아마 VIDEO_CARDS 변수에 안쓰는값을 넣으셨을 확률이 ..
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 고해상도 콘솔 쓰려고 fb 올렸어요
<DarkCircle> 그래픽 카드는 어떤걸 쓰세요?
<DarkCircle> xf86에선 fb 안쓰셔도 되는데 ..
<ircCloud^Seony> 인텔 내장칩셋이에요
<ircCloud^Seony> VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965 fbdev vesa"
<ircCloud^Seony> 그러면 베사는 지울까요
<DarkCircle> 아 그러면 fbdev 빼세요. 커널에 인텔 드라이버 잘 되어 있읜.
<DarkCircle> 으니
<ircCloud^Seony> 넵
<ircCloud^Seony> fb 안하니까 해상도가 320이라서 안되겠더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> xf86-input-keyboard xf86-input-mouse xf86-input-evdev xf86-video-intel 이쯤만 빌드해도 됩니다
<DarkCircle> 그리고 커널 부팅할 때 매개변수에 설정해주는 방법 있어요. 그걸 설정해놓으면 무조건 고해상도로 갑니다.
<Work^Seony> 아 그래요?  커널 설정 안해본지 너무 오래되서 몰랐네요
<DarkCircle> 요샌 드라이버가 하도 좋게 나와서 그냥 대충 커널 드라이버 올려주고 ...
<DarkCircle> xf86-video-intel 컴파일해주고 하면 알아서 다 잡아요
<Work^Seony> 근데 그건 X 띄울 때 그렇고, 저는 X 안띄우고 그냥 콘솔로 썼을 때거든요..
<Work^Seony> circular dependencies는 뭔가 바뀐게 있는지, 이제 안나오네요..
<DarkCircle> 아까 fbdev랑 vesa가 물리면서 나온거군요
<Work^Seony> 아~
<Work^Seony> 이제 이해가 가네요
<Work^Seony> USE에 sse나 mmx 같은 씨퓨플래그랑, CPU_FLAGS_X86에 넣는거랑 결국은 같은 거에요?
<DarkCircle> USE에 넣었던게 CPU_FLAGS_X86 으로 넣는 방식으로 바뀐거예요
<DarkCircle> 앞으로는 USE에 있는건 인식 안합니다.
<Work^Seony> 오... 그런거군요..  그럼 유즈에 넣은건 지워야겠습니다
<Work^Seony> 시스템을 통째로 다시 컴파일해야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> world 한번 쭉 돌려주시면 돼요 :D
<DarkCircle> 한번 슥 돌리고 커피마시고 딴짓하다가 ...
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> -N 붙이고 하면 알아서 다 나오겠쬬...
<DarkCircle> 잠시 어디 갔다오면 끝나있겠죠
<Work^Seony> 근데 xorg-server 관련한 리빌드 경고는 여전히 나오네요
<Work^Seony> 아까보다 2줄 줄어들었찌만...
<Work^Seony> 걍 베사도 지워볼까요
<ircCloud^Seony>   (x11-base/xorg-server-1.16.4:0/1.16.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) causes rebuilds for:
<ircCloud^Seony>     (x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-2.3.3:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)
<Work^Seony> 주무시러가신듯 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이미 빌드 돌리는 중입니다.  25/63 진행 중
<DarkCircle> 아뇽 /-ㅠ-/
<DarkCircle> 4년전에 짠 프로그램에 버그가 있어서 -.-;
<DarkCircle> 그 페북에 요새 돌아다니는 말도 안되는 계산식 있죠 ...
<DarkCircle> 6/2*(1+2)
<DarkCircle> 어후 벌써 네시 반이네 -ㅅ-
<Work^Seony> 9 아니에요?
<DarkCircle> 9죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아 다들 산수 못해서 ㅡ,.ㅡ ...
<Work^Seony> 컴퓨터 하는 사람들이 저거 모르면 안되는데...
<DarkCircle> 서울대 생까지 1이라고 하니 돌겠...
<DarkCircle> 그리고 애초에 6/2(1+2)는 식 자체가 잘못된거거든요
<Work^Seony> 음... 근데 저는 페북에서 못본거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> LinkedIn 가면 종종 저런게 나오는데, 정말 해깔리는 것들만 나오거든요...
<Work^Seony> 저도 틀린적이 있는게 있었는데 기억이 안나네요...
<DarkCircle> 정확한 식이 6/2(1+2) 인데
<DarkCircle> 2하고 여는 괄호 사이에 중점이 딱 찍히있으면 곱셈이 돼요.
<DarkCircle> 근데 이 점이 없어서 틀린 식이 되는거고 따라서 답이 나올 수 없는건데 ..
<DarkCircle> 만약 저게 곱하기 기호를 생략한거라면 살려주고 괄호안을 처리해주고 그리가잖아요?
<Work^Seony> 글쵸...
<DarkCircle> 결국 나눗셈이랑 곱셈이랑 남은건데 나눗셈하고 곱셈하고 분명히 우선순위가 없는데 다들 1이라고 ...
<DarkCircle> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 결과 뽑아보려고 예전에 만들어두던 계산기가 있는데 ...
<DarkCircle> 삼각함수까지 파싱하는 ㅡ,.ㅡ;
<Work^Seony> 심지어는 1 + 1 + 1 + 1 + 1 + 1 + 1 + 1 + 1 + 1 + 1 + 1 + 1 x 0 + 1을 90%가 틀린다네요...
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 돌겠 ㅡ,.ㅡ ...
<Work^Seony> 이걸 1이라고 대답하는 사람들이 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 걍 1 x 0 없는 셈 치고 1끼리 다 더하면 나오는건데
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 글쵸  답은 12거든요..
<DarkCircle> 진짜 애들 공부하는거 맞나 ... -_-
<DarkCircle> 전 주입식 암기 교육을 절대로 반대하는 입장입니다만 ... 기본적인걸 우기면 정말 답안나오는듯
<Work^Seony> 제가 틀린적이 있는 문제를 지금 생각난김에 찾아봐야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 6 ÷ 2 (2 + 1)
<Work^Seony> 이거였어요
<Work^Seony> 아 이거 아니다
<Work^Seony> 위에꺼랑 똑같은거구나
<chansol> 흠...
<chansol> 장염에 이어 감기 공격으로 미치겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 너무 오래되서 히스토리에 안나오네요...
<chansol> 몸이 피폐해지는 느낌 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 헐... 장염에 감기...  고생하시네요
<chansol> 저거 수학식 저도 페북에서 비슷한거 본 것 같아요
<chansol> 은근 계산할 때 우선순위 많이들 헷갈려 하더군요. 그나마 한국은 좀 나은 듯 싶은데..
<chansol> 외국은 거의 초토화같아요.
<chansol> seony// 그래도 장염은 병원에 다녀서 많이 좋아졌습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 흐... 장염은 진짜...  고생이 많죠...
<chansol> 네.. 은근 오래가더라고요…
<DarkCircle> 장염은 몸 무리하면 안돼요. 그냥 자는게 답 ...
<DarkCircle> 손발 차가워도 안되고 ... 찬음식금물이고
<DarkCircle> 맵거나 짜거나 심하게 기름진 음식도 ...
<DarkCircle> 그냥 크림스프 정도 몇수저 떠다먹고 그냥 쭉 자는게 답.
<DarkCircle> 는 내일이 3월이군요 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<chansol> 잘때도 요동치니 잠이 안와서 초기엔 못잤어요
<chansol> 그래도 덕분에 살이 빠져서 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 근데 잘때 요동칠 정도면
<DarkCircle> 장염이 좀 심한데요?
<DarkCircle> 근래 들어서 뭘 드셨길래...
<DarkCircle> 술?
<chansol> 넵.. 원래 장이 안좋은 편이라..
<DarkCircle> 매운거?
<chansol> 글쎄요.. 딱히 문제될만한 음식은 없었던 것 같은데 그러네요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 흠 ...
<DarkCircle> 일단 쭉 봐야 할듯?
<DarkCircle> 찬음식중에 샐러드라든가
<DarkCircle> 어디 뷔페음식같은거 퍼먹을때 문제 있었을수도 있고
<chansol> 지금은 회복중인데 보름동안 금식하다가 수프 좀 먹고.. 그랬어요
<DarkCircle> 음식먹을때 손 안씻고 드신적 몇번 있다면 세균성 장염 의심..
<chansol> 손은 자주 씻어요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 가끔은 바이러스성 장염도 있던데 골치아프더군요 ㅡ,.ㅡ;
<DarkCircle> 요새는 라즈곤님 안들어오시나 ..
<Work^Seony> 요즘 좀 바쁘시대요
<chansol> 확실한건 장염을 겪기 전엔 평소에 자주 복통이 있었는데.. 지금은 회복중이라 그런지 복통도 함께 회복되는 장점이 있더군요
<chansol> 앗 그렇군요..
<DarkCircle> 하긴 이제 씨즌이다보니 (ㅋㅋ)
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 이맘때쯤에 돌아가시는 분들이 좀 있죠.
<chansol> 올 겨울은 작년보단 안추웠던 것 같아요.
<chansol> (저만그런건가요 ㅋㅋ)
<DarkCircle> 날씨 좀 좋아지겠다고 생각해서 나왔다가 갑자기 추워진날씨에 비명횡사 ..
<chansol> 조심해야죠..
<DarkCircle> 어르신분들이 그런상황.
<chansol> 황사 무시하고 나갔다가 기관지에 미세먼지 공격 받아서..
<chansol> 마스크는 써야겠구나 싶더라고요
<DarkCircle> 아무래도 의심되는게 장염이 찬 음식중에 약간 상한 음식을 먹어서 배탈이 나면서 장염이 걸렸을 수도 있는데
<chansol> 넵..
<DarkCircle> 제가 엊그제 먹었던 저녁밥이 그렇(...)
<chansol> 아….
<DarkCircle> 데워먹으라고 그랬는데 안데워먹어서(?)
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<chansol> 음식은 항상 즉시 만든걸 먹어야 합니다 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그리고 그걸 실온에 뒀다먹었거든요 ... 한나절..
<DarkCircle> 하.
<DarkCircle> 파워응가 ㅡ,.ㅡ ;
<chansol> 실온은 어떤 음식이든 문제죠 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 특히 이런날은 빵이 더 문제
<DarkCircle> 겉으로보기엔 멀쩡한데
<DarkCircle> 먹고 나서 배가 살살 아픈게 있거든요
<chansol> 그런건 냄새도 멀쩡하죠 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그러게요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 완전 돌아버려요 _-_
<DarkCircle> 밀가루라서 배가 아픈게 아님 ..
<chansol> 밀봉이라도 잘 해두셔야...
<chansol> 파리바게트같은 곳은 실온에 하루종일 둬도 괜찮잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 거긴 제빵 기술이 워낙 발달해서 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 옛날에는 방부제를 발라서 그렇다 그러는데
<DarkCircle> 실제 제빵 교본책에 보면 대기업에서 쓰는 제과류 부패방지용 식용 물질이 있어서
<DarkCircle> 그걸 적정비율로 첨부하면 촉촉한 느낌을 더 오래 유지하면서 보관 기한도 길어진다 ..
<DarkCircle> 라는 내용이 있습니다. 그러니까 이걸 100개를 먹든 1000개를 먹든 사실 사람의 몸에는 전혀 지장이 없어요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 방부제라는게 결국은 썩지않게 하는 거니까, 사실 먹어도 큰 해는 없지않을까 싶은데요
<DarkCircle> 근데 시체에 바르는 그런 방부제랑
<DarkCircle> 식료품에 첨가하는 방부제의 개념은 달라요 ㅎㅎ
<chansol> 음.. 방부제가 아니었나보군요
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<chansol> 물론 식료품에 시체에 사용하는 방부제를 쓰면..
<chansol> 끔찍하네요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 시체에 쓰는 ... 몰약?
<DarkCircle> 그건 먹는게 아닙니다.ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 밀가루 반죽할때 물과 밀가루와 뭐 등등 ... 하여간 비율 잘 맞추면서 첨가물을 넣으면
<chansol> 음.. 이거 참
<chansol> 넵
<DarkCircle> 최소한 일주일은 제맛을 유지한채로 버틴다고
<DarkCircle> ..
<chansol> 몸에는 해가 없다지만..
<chansol> 그래도 뭔가 찜찜하죠
<DarkCircle> 동네 제과제빵집의 빵은 3일 지나면 썪습니다.
<DarkCircle> 첨가물이 별로 안들어가 있기 때문에요
<chansol> 그래도 공통점은..
<chansol> 둘 다 어떤 빵은 포장 안되고 내놓았으니..
<DarkCircle> 거짓말 안하고 사실은 이틀째부터 미생물이 번식하죠
<chansol> 파리 같은 벌래가 앉을 수 있죠
<chansol> 미생물.. =_=a;;
<DarkCircle> 뭐 벌레야 먹을 수 있는거고 ...
<DarkCircle> (응?)
<chansol> (….)
<chansol> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 사람이 벌레를 먹는다는게 아니라
<DarkCircle> 벌레가 빵을.
<chansol> 아 ㅋㅋ
<chansol> 뭔가 표현이 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그 첨가물이 나트륨 계열이었던거까지만 기억이 납니다.
<chansol> 아무튼 생각해보면 제과점 빵도 그리 청결하진 않네요
<DarkCircle> 워낙 오래돼서 정확하지 않을 수도 있음.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 사람이 먹을 수 있는 정도면 ...
<DarkCircle> 의약품 아닌 이상 어지간히 먹어도 죽거나 그러진 않아요 ㅇㅇ
<DarkCircle> 청결하지 않다기보단 ...
<DarkCircle> 깨끗하게 만들어도 워낙 사람이란 동물(?)이 지저분하니 -ㅅ-
<chansol> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 내쉬는 입김에 온갖 세균이 나풀나풀.
<DarkCircle> 공기중에도 잔뜩.
<DarkCircle> 가만히 있어도 세균이 (...) 숨쉴때도 세균을 먹으니까요.
<DarkCircle> 그게 바이러스여서 ...목구녕 -> 식도 -> 위장 하면 으로 쳐들어가면
<chansol> 뭐.. 그..래도 왠만한 세균은 면역이 있으니까요
<DarkCircle> 정말 큰일납니다.
<chansol> 에볼라같은게 아니라면..
<DarkCircle> 위장은 세균에는 면역이 되지만 바이러스는 모르겠네요
<DarkCircle> 왜냐면
<DarkCircle> 바이러스는 끊임없이 증식하는 과정에서 돌연변이하고 진화하니까.
<DarkCircle> 바이러스가 독감의 매개든 뭐가 됐든 무서운건 ...
<DarkCircle> 돌연변이 과정을 거쳐서 강려크해진다는거 ... 약도 씹어먹어버리고 .. 짱짱맨
<chansol> ....
<DarkCircle> 사람의 몸에 어떤 항생제 조차도 안들으면
<DarkCircle> 그냥 인생 포기하고 ... (먼산)
<DarkCircle> ... 가는게 정답.
<chansol> 그럼 지금까지의 의료 기술은 병에 대한 치료..가 아니라 그냥 버티....는거군요
<DarkCircle> 버틴다기보단 ... 버틸 수 있게 만드는걸 키워내고 먹고 마시고 넣고
<DarkCircle> 사람이 못버티면 ... 몸이 ㅂㅅ되거나 죽거나 .
<Work^Seony> 암치료가 사실상 그런 거라더라구요...
<chansol> 음…
<Work^Seony> 아직 현대의학이 암을 정복하기 못했기 때문에, 암조직을 절제하고나서, 몸의 면역상태를 리셋 시킨다네요...
<chansol> 리셋이라..
<Work^Seony> 그러니까, 방사선으로 면역체계를 완전히 무력화시킨다음, 다시 처음부터 재생...
<Work^Seony> 그래서 그게 몸에 무리가 많이 가는거래요..
<chansol> 면역체계는 왜 리셋하는걸까요?
<Work^Seony> 암세포의 활동을 막기위해서요 ㅎㅎ
<chansol> 음.. 면역체계랑 암세포와 연관이 있나보군요
<Work^Seony> 저도 오래 전에 읽은거라 까먹었는데, 연관이 있다기보단 아예 몸상태를 처음으로 되돌리는거라네요
<Work^Seony> 컴퓨터로 치면, 포맷해서 운영체제를 재설치하는거죠..
<chansol> 환생이로군요 -_-;;
<Work^Seony> DarkCircle, 젠투 업글 64개 패키지 끝났습니다 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 금방 끝나네요 'ㅅ'/
<DarkCircle> 배고프 ...
<Work^Seony> 근데 문제는, 의사들도 암을 어떻게 다뤄야할지 모르기 때문에,
<Work^Seony> 사실상 환자의 몸을 이리저리 테스팅한다는 거에요
<chansol> 뭐라도 드세요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 거진 실험대상 수준이라더라구요...
<chansol> 마루타군요;;
<Work^Seony> 어디서 읽은건데 자료를 집에 저장해놓은거 같아요..
<DarkCircle> 여기짜르다 다른데 또 이상하면 거기도 짜르고 저기도 짜르고
<DarkCircle> 짜르고 짜르다 그냥 사람이 뷁 하고 죽는 ...
<chansol> ……
<DarkCircle> 그래서 암은 빨리 발견해서 빨리 치료해야 덜 피곤.
<Work^Seony> 제가 본거랑 똑같진 않지만 대충 비슷한 내용이 있네요
<Work^Seony> http://egloos.zum.com/hwangkiha/v/1448282
<DarkCircle> 제 큰아부지가 위암이셨는데 위암 1기라 재빠르게 종양떼내고 방사선 치료하시고 ...
<DarkCircle> 거의 다 나아서 퇴원 .
<DarkCircle> 암이라는게 그냥 말하자면 ...
<DarkCircle> 자가증식 프로그램의 루틴 버그 ..
<chansol> 하루동안에만 5천개에서 만개까지 자연발생적으로 암세포가 생겨 나는데 그것을 무엇으로 막을 수 있을까요?.. 태어나자 마자 항암치료를 하거나 항암제를 먹어야 할까요?..
<chansol> 음..
<DarkCircle> 그냥 무한루프가 돈다고 하면 되죠
<chansol> 암이란게.. 모든 사람이 존재하는건가보군요
<DarkCircle> 꼭 그런건 아닌데
<DarkCircle> 한반도 인구는 잠재적으로 그 열성인자를 대부분 보유하고 있어서 암에 걸릴 확률이 높습니다.
<DarkCircle> 암이란게 있다는걸 알게 된건 고작 반세기 조금 지났으니까요.
<DarkCircle> 당시만 해도 암에 걸리면 그냥 죽는다 라고 생각했으니.
<DarkCircle> 아니 솔직히 어르신 세대같은 경우는 왜 죽었는지 조차도 모릅니다. ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그냥 끙끙 앓다가 미친듯이 아파서 돌아가시거나 뭐 그랬으니 .
<Work^Seony> 암세포는 누구나 갖고있죠...
<DarkCircle> 너무 아프면 화장실을 못가고 화장실을 못가서 노폐물이 몸에 축적되면 그로 인해 장기가 주루룩 망가져갑니다.
<DarkCircle> 콩팥이 망가지고 간이 땡땡붓고
<chansol> 그게 암이었을 수 있다는거군요
<DarkCircle> 몸에 독이 되는걸 배출을 못하니 온몸이 맛이 가기 시작.
<DarkCircle> 그래서 응가든 뭐든 참지 말고 화장실을 바로 가라는 얘기가 .........소화기간에 발생할 수 있는 온갖 질병을 예방할 수 있는 1차적 조치이기 떄문에.
<chansol> ….소변좀 보고 오겠습니다
<chansol> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 제 주변에는 암환자가 지인들도 그렇고 하도 수두룩해서 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<Work^Seony> 헐 그래요?
<Work^Seony> 저는 지금껏 딱 2명 봤어요...
<chansol> 헉..
<DarkCircle> 제가 졸업을 못할 뻔(?)했기도 하니까 ...
<DarkCircle> 생각보다 치명적이었죠.
<Work^Seony> 제가 한국에서 직장생활할 때,
<Work^Seony> 상무님이 한 분 계셨는데,
<Work^Seony> 동네 유지집안 출신이었어요
<Work^Seony> 강서구 모 지역에서 무쟈게 부자였단 소리죠...
<Work^Seony> 걍 매년하는 건강검진 받으러 갔다가 유방암을 초기에 발견하신 거에요
<chansol> 아...
<Work^Seony> 초기니까 다행이다 싶으면서도 한 편으로는, 그분이 들어놓으신 보험이 워낙 많아서,
<Work^Seony> 암 보험금으로만 1억을 넘게 타셨어요..
<Work^Seony> 우리 직원들은, 돈 있는 사람은 암에 걸려도 돈을 버는구나 했었죠
<Work^Seony> 수술 마치고 1-2년 있다가 재발되서 돌아가셨어요
<Work^Seony> 근데 황당한게, 그분은 건강을 위해서 예전부터 굉장히 노력 많이 하셨거든요
<chansol> 돈이 많아도.. 사는게 낫죠..
<Work^Seony> 몸에 좋은 것만 먹고, 운동 열심히 하고 즐겁게 살고...
<Work^Seony> 그래서, 아무리 그런 노력해도 소용없구나 싶었어요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 암은 사실 재발할때가 크리인데 ㄷㄷㄷ
<DarkCircle> 초기에야 잡으면 땡이긴 한데 재발해버리면 의사가 멘붕.
<DarkCircle> 검진도 무지 힘들고 ... 막말로 고려은단 한알 정도보다 조금 작은? 암세포가 있다가 어느날 갑자기 확 커지기도 하니까 ..
<DarkCircle> 그런 연필심 두께 스러운 ... 암세포는 아얘 기계로 발견 조차도 안됩니다.
<chansol> 음...
<chansol> 기술이 많이 떨어지군요
<DarkCircle> 기술이 떨어진다기보단 ...
<DarkCircle> 사람의 몸을 스캔하는데 미리 단위오 스캔을 해버리면 단가가 엄청나게 올라가요
<DarkCircle> 시간도 오래걸리고요
<chansol> 뜬금없지만..
<chansol> 그래도 돈이 많으면 할 수 있겠네요..
<FriedChicken_> 추워서 이불로 겨들어왔네요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> fried는 어디서 쓰는 닉이에요?
<FriedChicken_> 화장실용 클라이언트요 'ㅅ'/
<chansol> 화장실 전용 클라이언트라..
<chansol> 갑부시네요..
<FriedChicken_> 는 스맛폰 (...)
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<FriedChicken_> 화장실에 원격 터미널과 컴파일러 머신이 있다면
<FriedChicken_> 응가하면서 코딩이 가능할듯 ㅡㅅㅡ
<Work^Seony> 터미널 설치하면 되죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 재밌네요 http://ppss.kr/archives/38095
<Work^Seony> 헐... 검은색 파란색이 실제라니... 헐...
#ubuntu-ko 2015-02-28
<jason_kr> 드라코 글까지? ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 게암하고 싶었는데 오늘도 일이네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 어제 밤샘했는데도 못 끝냈어요
<Seony> 헐... 고생이 많으시네요...
<samahui_WS> 아마도 오후 6시까지 풀작업 할거 같아요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 살려줘요~~~
<commaniakr> 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> 미친듯이 춥네요 -ㅅ-
<Seony> 몇도에요?
<DarkCircle> 3도?
<DarkCircle> 이상하게 영하일때보다 더 추운듯
<Seony> 원래 그쯤이 제일 추울 때죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오히려 영하 1-2도가 더 안추울 거에요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 4시간째 ownCloud 업그레이드 중입니다
<Seony> 대규모 업그레이드네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그렇네요 4시간 이라니 . 정말 기네요
<Seony> 디비를 컨버전 중이거든요..
<autowiz> 오래 걸릴만 하네요
<Seony> 근데 사실 디비 자체는 별로 안커요
<Seony> 덤프로 sql 내보내면 150메가쯤...
<autowiz> 흐음...
<autowiz> 디비 자체변환 속도 말고 다른작업들이 동시에 일어나는데 그거때문에 오래걸리는거 겠군요.
<Seony> 스크립트가 php로 짜여진거라 효율이 좀 떨어지는거 같아요
<autowiz> 그럴 수도 있긴 하겠네요.
<autowiz> 그냥 숫자로 된 로그파일에서
<autowiz> 1000 단위로 * 여러개 찍어주는 쉘 스크립트 돌리는데 완전 오래 걸리더라구요.
<autowiz> expr 이 너무 많아서 그랬던거 같아요 fork 하고 terminate 하고 하는게 오리걸리는듯
<DarkCircle> 엌
<DarkCircle> 별은 왴
<autowiz> 완전 오래된 방화벽이 있었는데 특정속도 이상 올라가면 패킷이 빠지는거 같아서
<autowiz> 숫자로는 잘 안보여서 잘보이게 할려고 만들었었드랬죠
<autowiz> 왜 엑셀 놔두고 그랬나 하면 ㅎㅎ .. 뭐 그냥 geek 라서 그런듯 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ownCloud 업그레이드를 성공적으로 마쳤습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아 진짜 이것때문에 몇달을 고생했는데...
<Seony> 인제 앞으로 잘되길 바래야겠어요,...
<autowiz> 축하 드립니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 감사합니다.  이로서 제 앞날이 조금은 밝아졌네요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_travel> ??
<pchero_travel> 좋은소식있나요?? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> pc hero 님 기다리고 있었거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_travel> ???
<autowiz> 히어로님 등장으로 서니님 앞날이 좀더 밝아졌다는 그런 내용 입니다 ^__^
<Seony> 오늘 제가 5시간에 걸쳐서 무슨 서비스 하나를 업그레이드 했거든요...
<pchero_travel> 헉...
<Seony> 뭐 사실 별거 아닌데... 걍 명령어 몇개 때리고 한 3시간 기다렸어요
<pchero_travel> 어떤 서비스요?
<Seony> ownCloud라고 하는 Dropbox 같은 서비스에요
<pchero_travel> 오
<pchero_travel> 저도 그거 쓰고 있어요
<Seony> 저희가 5를 쓰고있었는데, 이게 진짜 버그가 많거든요...
<Seony> 미루다미루다 이제서야 7로 올렸어요
<pchero_travel> 7.2 인가
<pchero_travel> 업글됐죠? ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_travel> 오오오
<Seony> 곧 8 나올 거에요
<pchero_travel> 그거 클라이언트도 업글하셔야해요
<Seony> 네.  저희는 엔터프라이즈 쓰고있어서 좀 달라요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_travel> 클라이언트 업글하시면 Ignore 디렉토리 설정.. 아
<pchero_travel> 전 요 며칠간 죽다 살아나서.. ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 그게, 컴퓨터를 잘 아는 사람이 쓰면 참 좋은데, 컴퓨터를 거의 모르는 사람들이 쓰다보니 문제가 좀 많아요...
<Seony> 예를 들면, 파일명에 $나 &가 들어간다거나.. ㅎㅎ
<pchero_travel> 헐.. ㅋ
<Seony> 저런 파일명은 웹에서는 정말 취약하거든요..
<pchero_travel> 얼마전에 누구였더라
<pchero_travel> 가입 아이디를 NULL 로 입력했다가
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 허용되버린거겠죠? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_travel> 시스템에서 버그가 걸려버린 사연이 있었는데.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 디비에 진짜 NULL로 들어갔겠군요...
<Seony> 진짜 깬다 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_travel> 자기도 모르게 Sql Insection 공격이.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저 얘기 써먹어야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_travel> 아
<pchero_travel> 이건 다른 이야긴데
<pchero_travel> 생각난김에..
<pchero_travel> afraid.org 혹시 아시는 분?
<Seony> 저는 모르겠네요
<pchero_travel> 도메인 오픈 서비스인데...
<pchero_travel> 네임서버를 무료로 이용하는 대신에 다른 사람들에게 등록한 도메인의 2차 도메인을 사용할 수 있게끔 해주는 서비스에요
<pchero_travel> 잘 쓰고 있었는데..
<pchero_travel> 얼마전에 어떤분이 제 사이트 접속이 안된다고 하셔서 찾아보니..
<pchero_travel> Avast 에서 afraid.org 네임서버를 사용하는 도메인은
<autowiz> 다 막아버린 건가요?
<pchero_travel> 전부 블럭 처리를 하더라구요.
<pchero_travel> 문의 메일을 보내니까
<pchero_travel> DNS hijack 위험성이 있다고.
<pchero_travel> 아.. 이거 횡설수설하네요.. 아침에 감기 약을 좀 먹었더니.. -_-;;;
<pchero_travel> 실은 지난 목/금 이틀 병가내고 집에서 끙끙 앓았어요. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 아침에 드신게 아직 영향이 있으신가 보네요 ㅠㅠ
<pchero_travel> 죽는 줄 알았음...
<autowiz> 아이고 아프신줄 알았으면 찾아뵜어야 했는데 죄송합니다.
<autowiz> ^____^
<pchero_travel> 헉... ^^;;;;
<autowiz> 히어로님 몸은 좀 괜찮으세요?
<pchero_travel> 진통제로 계속 버티고 있어요.. ㅎㅎ 약빨 떨어지면 큰일날꺼 같아요..
<autowiz> 잊어버리지말고 시간 맞춰서 챙겨 드세요
<autowiz> 약 계속 드셔야 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_travel> 넵 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아니지 약 너무 드시면 안되는데 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 0
<DarkCircle> 아세트 아미노펜 계열로 드시는건 아니죠?
<DarkCircle> (...)
<PotatoGim> 독성 물질이라는 말들이...
<PotatoGim> 특히 애연/주가들에게는 치명적이라던데...
<hyoungmin> 안녕하세여 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요~
<hyoungmin> 오늘 유익한 시간이었어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<hyoungmin> 사실 온오프 믹스 보고 간건데 여기 사이트는 처음왔네요 ㅎ
<hyoungmin> 책도 얻었어요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<hyoungmin> ㄴ안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<hyoungmin> 모바일 에서는 irc 접속이 안되네요 ㅎ
<samahui_WS> 모바일이면 스마트폰 말씀이신가요?
<samahui_WS> 접속 될텐데요? 쉽게 하시려면 모바일용 irc앱을 이용하세요
<hyoungmin> 잘못 말햇네요 ㅎㅎ irc 접속은 가능한데 모바일 웹에서 irc 로 연결이 안되서 데스크탑 모드로 들어왔어요
<DarkCircle> 웹으론 쉽지 않죠. ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 근데 장태희군은 도데체 서버 관리를 어떻게 하는거지 흠 ...
<jason_kr> 장태희님 책임이 아닌 걸로 알아요. 저는
<jason_kr> 내 알기론, 총책임 송현도, 직접 책임 윤건영(?) 윤건호(?) = 닉 건빵, 드라이 브레드.
<DarkCircle> 정확히는 도메인 건은 ... 인구옹이 하는걸로 되어 있는데 하다하다 안돼서 장태희옹이 (...)
<jason_kr> 아~ 그랬군요.
<jason_kr> 요즘 스펨글 올라오는 것, 처리도 시원챦코....음..레임덕'인지~
<DarkCircle> 레임덬ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 공식 성명으로 "요새 너무 귀찮아서 '격렬하게' 아무것도 하고 싶지 않습니다. 조금만 기다려주세요" 라고 하면 이해해줄 법도 한데 'ㅅ'
<autowiz> 레임덕 은 ... 오리 인가요?
<DarkCircle> 절뚝거리는 오리 ...
<autowiz> 오덕이랑 레임덕이랑 싸우면 누가 이기나요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 양덕이요
<autowiz> 양덕은 또 뭔가요? 어 나가셔버렸다
<autowiz> 혹시 이건 컴퓨터 켜지면 자동으로 로그인 하는건가요? 아니면 이시간까지 안주무시고 계시는건가요 ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2015-03-01
<DarkCircle> 켜질때 자동으로 켜놓고 있고 켠채로 계속 있는거죠 (ㅋㅋㅋ)
<autowiz> 점심 식사는 하셨습니까? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> c 프로그램 stack 구조 설명 잘된 웹페이지 아시는거 있으시면 알려주시면 감사하겠습니다. 어디서 어디까지가 스텍인지 잘 모르겠네요
<DarkCircle> 스택이란게 딱히 구조랄게 없는데 ...
<DarkCircle> 그냥 0번부터 뒷번호 순으로 넣고 뺄때는 뒷번호부터 0번 순으로 ..
<DarkCircle> (중간에서 빼기 없음)
<DarkCircle> push pop peek 셋만 하는 단순한 구조죠
<autowiz> 중간것 수정은 되는거지요?
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 안됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 수정하려면 위에걸 빼서 다른 스택에 넣었다가 수정할걸 수정하고 넣고 다른 스택에 넣은걸 pop 하고 다시  원래 스택으로 push 해야죠
<DarkCircle> 그냥 간단하게 말해서 택시에서 쓰는 그 스프링 동전지갑 이라고 보시면 돼요
<DarkCircle> 100원짜리를 넣었다가 중간에 50원짜리가 들어갔다.
<DarkCircle> 그러면 50원짜리를 빼려면 위 100원짜리를 다 빼고 50원을 빼야 하잖아요?
<autowiz> 사이즈 수정은 아니고 그냥 데이터 수정은 되겠지요?
<DarkCircle> 네 데이터 수정은 됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 근데 만약에 추상 객체형 스택이라면 사이즈는 물론이고 데이터형 수정도 가능하죠
<DarkCircle> 어딘가에 데이터형을 명시해야겠지만
<DarkCircle> String을 넣을 수도 있고 Double을 넣을 수도 있고
<DarkCircle> 정적 배열을 스택에 구겨넣을 수도 있고
<DarkCircle> Map<K,V>도 넣을 수 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> Map<K,V> ~= Dictionary.
<autowiz> 간만에 C 만지다가 시간 많이 보냈네요
<autowiz> 만지작 만지작 ㅎㅎ  char* string1 ; string1 = "hello" ; 부터 발단이 됩니다.
<autowiz> 저렇게 주면 안되는데 주면 어떻게 되나 해봤는데 ,
<autowiz> http://www.geeksforgeeks.org/memory-layout-of-c-program/
<autowiz> 여기나오는 initialized data 영역에 read-only 로 저장되기에 hello 문자열 편집 불가(SIGSEGV 에러) 뜨네요
<DarkCircle> 저건 어셈블리 레벨의 스택이군요
<DarkCircle> 저기서 말하는 스택은 펑션 콜이나 프로시저에 대한 RSB를 합쳐서 이야기하는건데 ..
<autowiz> 다클옹 여쭤볼게 있습니다요.
<autowiz> 점심 뭐 드셨어요? ㅠㅠ 매일매일 메뉴정하는게 힘듭니다.
<DarkCircle> ?ㅅ?a
<DarkCircle> 아 오늘 공휴일이라 쉬는데가 많겠군요 -ㅅ-a
<autowiz> 네네 근처에는 편의점 말고는 다 문닫았어요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Demonion> ㅎㅇㅇ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 행복한하루 즐거운 하루 되세요~~
#ubuntu-ko 2016-02-29
<autowiz> lex 님 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 주말동안 몸건강히 잘 계셨습니까?
<lexlove> 오즈님 안녕하세요.^^
<ipeter> 방(금)출(근)했습니다.
<lexlove> 피터님 안녕하세요.^^
<ipeter> 렉스님 안녕하세요?!
<mattkim> dkssudgktpdy
<mattkim> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<mattkim> 넵 반갑습니다!
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<jun_> autowiz: 어제 컴터 업글한다는게.. 케이스랑 파워만 빼고 싹 바꿔버렸습니다....ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 으음...
<autowiz> 돈좀 들었나?
<autowiz> 파워는 몇와트?
<jun_> 파워는 500와트 그대루요
<jun_> 600으로 올릴까 말까 고민중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 정확하게 89만원 들었습니다.. 아 램까지 합하면 94만원이네요
<autowiz> 파워 너무 딸리면 낭패 보는경우가 있어서
<autowiz> 이름있는회사꺼 써줘야함
<jun_> 일단 급한거 위주로 산다는게 이리 됐는데... 파워도 곧 갈아야죠 뭐 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 본의아니게 바꾸고 나니까 게임욕심이 나더라구요;;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 원래 이거하면 저것도 보이고 해서 계속 욕심이 생기는거야 ㅋㅋ
<jun_> 풀옵은 아니어도 위쳐를 할수 있는 수준이 되었으니..욕심이.....ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 전 다시 본사로 복귀해서 접속하겠습니다.. 눈도 많이 오고 추운데.. 그래도 맛점하세요~
<head_> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<JasonJang> 즐 주말?
<JasonJang> 저는 주말에 head _ 입장하기를 목이 빠아아아지게 기다렸어요. ㅎ (애로 사항이 있어서)
<JasonJang> 중간에 '님'자가 빠졌군요. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 지금 눈와요?
<JasonJang> 지금은 안와요
<autowiz> 넵 감사합니다.
<JasonJang> auto wiz: 난 반복 읽어도 이해가 안되는데...이해 되요?  http://techholic.co.kr/archives/49440
<autowiz> 적혀있는글만으로는 이해가 안되게 만들어져 있군요 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 그래요? 그렇쵸? ㅋ 이미 어느 정도는 성공한 기술이라지만...저는 좀
<jun_> 맛점 하셨습니까~??
<lexlove> 출장가용
<ipeter> 커헉
<ipeter> 1분차로 인사 놓침.
<ipeter> 잘 다녀오세요.
<JasonJang> head _: 공개창에서 질문 좀 해도 되죠? *.dwg 파일의 크기가 약100메가바이트이며, 내용은 (예를 들어)서울의 gis data예요. 열어서 (예를 들어) 여의도'만 남기고 상,하,좌,우로 임시선을 그어서 trimming 하려고 하는데..가장 간편하게 하는 법이 따로 있을까요? 왜냐면 4개의 임시선
<JasonJang> 밖의 모든 요소를 선택하려니 시간이 아주 많이 소요될 것 같아서 말이죠. ㅠㅠ
<JasonJang> (저 잠시)
<lex_phone> 전에 제 피부질환의 병명을 물어보셨군요. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lex_phone> 폰으로 들어오니 보이네요. ^^
<lex_phone> 병명은 지루성피부염 + 모낭염 입니다. 한달분 약을 받아왔는데 지금 거의 다 나은거 같네요. ^^
<ipeter> 어엇!
<ipeter> 렉스님 폰이다!!!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 출장은 잘 다녀오셨나요?
<lex_phone> 네. 잘다녀왔어요. ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 출장을 3시간만에;;;;;ㄷㄷㄷ
<lex_phone> 2시간 걸렸어용~~~~
<lex_phone> 거가서 30분은 시청에서 아는 사람 만나서 커피마셨어요. ㅠㅠ
<lex_phone> 죄 지은거 같은 마음이에요. ㅎㅎ
<jun_> .....
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ 원래 그런게 출장의 묘미 아닌가요.
<ipeter> 가끔 어디 갈때 있으면 청계천 한바퀴 돌고 와주고.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 전 그냥 들어가기 싫어서 카페에서 노트북으로 작업해버리고 안들어가는 경우도 있는데요 뭐 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lex_phone> 정신줄 놓고 수다떠는데 사장님께서 전화하셔서 정신차리고 복귀했어요~
<head_> 에고
<head_> jun_:  블럭을 잡아놓으시고
<head_> xclip하시면 됩니다 줄
<head_> 자르시지 않으셔도 되유 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> head_: 네?
<head_> 헉
<head_> 잘못 불럿 ㅜㅠ
<head_> 죄송 ㅜㅠ
<jun_> 아닙니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<head_> JasonJang:
<jun_> 심심하던 저를 심해에서 꺼내주셨는데요 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<head_> 도면 전체를 블럭 잡아놓으시고
<head_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<head_> 지송합니다 ㅎㅎ
<head_> xc명령어를 치면 xclip이 활성화됩니다
<head_> 거기에서 지정된 부분만 선택해주시면 나머디 부분은 안나오게 됩니다 ㅎ
<head_> 주말에도 접속 해야겟군유 ㅎㅎ
<Gooos2> 안녕하세요
<head_> 안녕하세유 ㅎ
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<lex_phone> 안녕하세요. ^^
<head|office> 안녕하시유
<head|office> 옿잉
<head|office> 렉스님 여기도계시넹 ㅎㅎ
<lex_phone> ????
<head|office> 아
<head|office> 다른 채널인줄 알앗네요 ㅎㅎ
<lex_phone> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<head|office> 한 아얄씨 채널 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 건축 관련 종사자들 아얄씨 하시면
<head|office> 한곳에 채널 만들면 좋을거 같은데 ㅎㅎ
<lex_phone> 그분들이 irc를 안하세요. ㅠㅠ
<head|office> 렉스님 일단 첫번쨰로 초대 합니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lex_phone> 대신 단체카톡방을 만들죠. ㅎㅎ
<head|office> #architecture-ko
<head|office> 그것도 좋겟군요 ㅎㅎ
<lex_phone> 현재 운영되고 있군요.
<head|office> 진짜요?
<head|office> 건축 관련 단체 카톡방이?!
<head|office> 오! 어디에유 오픈채팅방인가유
<lex_phone> 건축은 아니구요. 건설공무방이에요.
<lex_phone> 여자들이 많은 수다방이에요. ^^
<head|office> 아 진짜유 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 건축 관련 계신분 몇분 여기도 계신데
<head|office> 같이 모아서 방만들면 좋을거같아서 만들엇어요 다행히 만든 분이 안계시네유 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 한국에도 없어서 제가 하나 만들엇습니다 한 아얄씨에도 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 정보 공유하면 좋을거 같군요 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 근데 왜 글씨가 꺠져나오죠 만들긴햇는디
<head|office> 써니님한테 여쭤봐야도ㅓㅣ나
<head|office> work^seony
<head|office> 아얄씨 방을 만들엇느데 프리노드 채널에서요 한글이 꺠져서 나옵니다 어떻게 해야하나요?
<head|office> 아 해결됫군요ㅕ ㅎㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> head_: 답글 고맙게 잘 봤습니다. 잘 알았습니다. 해 보께요. (그 전에 100메가 파일, 열리는 PC를 먼저 살껍니다. ㅠㅠ)
<head_> ㅜㅜ 네
<JasonJang> 따로 답 글 드렸음. 많이 감사 ^^
<JasonJang> 확실히 xc 가 trim 보다는 편한 거죠?! ^^
<head_> 그럼요
<head_> 대신 파일 용량은 트림하면 잘라서 지우는거기땨뮨에
<head_> 줄어들지만
<head_> xc는 줄어들징 않아요 참고하세욯ㅎ
<lex_phone> 캐드 이야기 였군요. ㅠㅠ
<JasonJang> 옙, lex_ phone
<jun_> 캐드 전용  quadro??? 맞나??? 그 그래픽 카드 쓰면 좋나요..?
<Seony> 꼭 캐드 전용은 아니고, 그래픽 작업 전반적인 용도일 거에요
<JasonJang> 안쓰는 것보다 좋겠죠? ㅎ  (하나마나한 답, 쩝)
<jun_> 음~
<jun_> 어제 설득당해가꾸 그냥 게임용 그래픽카드를 샀거든요
<jun_> 이게 잘한건지 아닌건지 알길이 없으니...
<Seony> 얼마짜리 사셨어요?
<jun_> 카드값으로 45만원짜리요;;;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오...
<Seony> 근데, 콘솔 한 대 값이네요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> Seony님이 추천해주신 위쳐3를 지를까 말까 고민중입니다.. ㅎㅎㅎ 물론 pc용이지만요;;;
<Seony> 위쳐3는 추천하는 수준이 아니라, 게임사에 길이 남을 작품입니다 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 패드랑 위쳐3를..??? 크~
<jun_> 전 이만 들어가 보겠습니다~
<jun_> 수고하세요~
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌: 물도 나오는 싱크대 장난감. 왜 사내아이에게 이런 장난감을 사주냐고 호통을 쳤더니 마눌리언은 싸늘한 목소리로 "공감능력을 키우기 위해서. 네 놈에겐 없는 능력이지."라고 말했다.
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ
<head_irccloud> 야근하는 밤입니다 ㅎ
<autowiz> 야간근무하는 좋은 밤 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<mattkim> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> gdd
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 정치성향 테스트라는데, 제가 생각했던 것 상상 이상으로 문항이 많네요.
<Work^Seony> https://cyluss.github.io/politicalcompass/index.html
#ubuntu-ko 2016-03-01
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 ~~
<autowiz> 80문제 기네요 헉헉
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 이쁜 마름모 꼴이 나왔습니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 좌상 우하
<autowiz> 거의 정가운데로 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 으음 cpu 가 연산을 하는데
<autowiz> 10+10 을 하는경우하고
<autowiz> 10+20 을 하는경우하고
<autowiz> cpu 사이클은 같을까요?
<Work^Seony> 음... 상식적으로는 같지않을까 싶네요
<autowiz> 처음에 ,컴퓨터는 0과 1밖에 모른다고 생각을 하게되어버려서
<autowiz> 10+10 은 10 tick ( 정확하지만 않지만 일단 간략하게 )
<autowiz> 10 + 20 은 20 tick 인가? 라는 엉뚱한 생각을 해버려서 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> ALU 에서는 레지스터 를 논리합시켜버리니까
<autowiz> 아니 논리합이 아니라 산술합이겠네요
<autowiz> 그래서 다시 생각해보니 , 레지스터 사이즈를 벗어나지 않는한 한 사이클안에 끝날거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 렉스님 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 3.1 절인데 어인일이신지요
<Seony> 아... 3.1절이군요...
<head_irccloud> 안녕하세유
<head_irccloud> 출근하는 날이에유 ㅜㅠ
<head_irccloud> 이런날 출근해야한다는게 넘 그렇네요 ㅜㅜ
<HolyKnight> 헐 ㅠ
<JasonJang> 오~ auto wiz 좋은 질문 였어요. 10:35분
<autowiz> 아 재순님
<autowiz> 혹시 자리 계신가요?
<JasonJang> Full Nick 을 부르면 운전중이라도 걍 튀나옴. 지금은 마침 보고 이었어요.
<JasonJang> Full Nick 을 부르면 수영중만 아니면 걍 튀나옴. 지금은 마침 보고 이었어요.
<JasonJang> 그리고 전 자리비움이면 가능한 /away 해요.
<JasonJang> autowiz: 불러 놓고선?!    뷁헿헿헿
<head_irccloud> 후아 나만 나왓네 ㅠㅜ 젠장 들오가야지 ㅠㅜ
<autowiz> 아 죄송합니다.
<autowiz> JasonJang: 어제 무선통신... passive WiFi
<autowiz> 보니까 장비가 완전 다른거더군요
<JasonJang> 그쵸?!!
<autowiz> 제가 이해한걸 쉽게 설명하면 이렇습니다.
<autowiz> A (RF 장비) ----- B ( 저전력 WiFi )(passive) ------ C ( passive WiFi 수신기)
<autowiz> 저런 특수한 구조에서 A 가 쏜 신호들이 C 로 가다가
<autowiz> B 가 일부를 습수해 버리면 그만큼 C 에 변화가 나타나는걸 감지해서 통신하겠다는거지요
<autowiz> 이게 이동성이나 장비 호환성등등은 전부 다시 생각해봐야 하지만
<autowiz> 비교적 좁은 범위라면 가능성이 있어보입니다.
<autowiz> 뭐 제가 가능성이 있다고 말하는건 좀 우습지만요. 이미 이사람들은 통신 테스트까지 마치고 실현가능하다고 기사가 난거니까요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> http://m.blog.naver.com/saehaehope/220544806117
<autowiz> 아... 제가 키아누리브스 엄청 좋아하는데
<autowiz> 안타깝네요 ... ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 그래도 참 대단한 사람인거 같습니다. 진정 .
<JasonJang> 많이 이해했습니다. 사실 내가 RF 관련 자격증이 있기도 하지만...어려웠었음.
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=4520221&cpage=4
<jhon> hi
<jhon> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<autowiz> 한것도 없이 피곤하네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 운전을 좀 오래 해서 그런가
<oming> 아흥 졸리당...
<oming> ....
<oming> 음... 고민상담좀 해주실 선배님?? 계신가요?
<autowiz> 아이고 오밍님 나가셔버리셨네 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> ssl 관련 심각한 보안버그 발견됐네요
<Work^Seony> 패치는 아직 나오지 않은 상황입니다...
<autowiz> 혹시 링크라도?
<autowiz> 굽신굽신 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/03/more-than-13-million-https-websites-imperiled-by-new-decryption-attack/
<Work^Seony> 저도 아직 첫 문단만 읽어봤는데요,
<Work^Seony> 내용은 복호할 때 민감한 내용을 몇시간이 채 안되는 시간, 즉 저비용으로 거의 즉시 볼 수 있답니다
<autowiz> 저도 작년부터 키교환 알고리즘 쪽 파면 통신내용 해독해서 볼 수 있을거 같아서 시도하고 있었는데 뭔가 나오긴 계속 나오는군요
<autowiz> 좀 복잡해지긴하지만 , 일단 패킷 내용전부 저장하다가 키 찾아지면 그때부터 좌좌작 복호화시키면 전체내용 감청도 가능할거 같은 생각이
<Work^Seony> 오.. 보안으로 점점 파고드시는군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 키교환 알고리즘의 암호화 비트레벨을 올린다고 권고사항이 올라오긴 했는데 아직시간이 좀 걸리겠지요.
<autowiz> 잘은 못해도 보안 했었드랬지요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 시스템 세팅하고 운영하는것도 힘든데 , 그거 뚫는놈들은 참...  조금 분야가 다르긴  해도 머리는 좋은듯 합니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아무나 하는건 아니죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 국내에서는 역시나 좀 대접이 소홀해서 많이들 떠나기도 하고 힘들어 하기도 하고
<autowiz> 빅쇼트 라는 영화를 봤는데 저는 꽤 재미 있었습니다.
<Work^Seony> 무슨 영화에요?
<autowiz> 서브프라임 사태를 조금 일찍 알아챈 사람들의 이야기 입니다.
<autowiz> 나름 흥미진진 하더라구요
<Work^Seony> 음모론 영화군요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_LeO660m> 안녕하세요/>
<JasonJang> ^^
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<head_irccloud> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-03-02
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> ipeter, 저랑 엔젤 아줌마 만날 날짜 정해주세요
<ipeter> 아,
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 네 써니님.
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 혹시 스케쥴이 바쁘지 않으시면 그냥 따로 볼까요?
<ipeter> 아직 저도 잘 모르겠네요.
<ipeter> 이곳 직장의 일이 점점 꼬여져가서요.
<ipeter> 그나저나 오늘 개강해서 학생들이 학교에 바글바글하네요.
<Work^Seony> 저는 아마 바쁠 일은 별로 없을 거에요.  그래도 아마 엔젤아줌마는 셋이 다 같이 보고싶어 할텐데요
<ipeter> 넹넹.
<ipeter> autowiz: 주식하는 저로서는 빅쇼트 어마무시하게 재미있게 봤어요.
<ipeter> 근데 주식 않하시거나, 경제에 관심 없으시면 거기서 나오는 용어라든지 어떻게 흘러가는게 흥미로우신가요?
<ipeter> 경제 관심없는 여친이랑 봤다가는 꾸사리 엄청 먹을것 같던 영화라고 생각들었습니다.
<Work^Seony> 관심없는 사람이 보면 따분하겠죠?
<Work^Seony> 무슨 말인지 아예 이해가 안갈테니...
<ipeter> 네네..
<autowiz> 뭐 용어들 많이 설명해 주잖아요
<autowiz> 서브프라임 관련 기사도 몇몇 읽었던적 있어서 대충 내용은 알고 있었지요
<Work^Seony> 그렇긴 한데,
<Work^Seony> 보통 여자들은 그런 설명 들어가면서 영화를 봐야되면 싫어하지 않을까 싶은데요
<autowiz> 배우들이 멋있어서 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 배우들이 멋있긴하죠.
<ipeter> 후덜덜 했습니다.
<ipeter> 휴.
<ipeter> 정신없네요.
<autowiz> 정신 차리세요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> cat 정신 > /dev/brain
<ipeter> 후.
<ipeter> 정신 열중쉬엇하고 있었네요.
<ipeter> 정신차렷 해야겠어요.
<ipeter> 아...아재개그.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 으음.... 고민중입니다.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 피터님 아재개그만 이그노어 할 수 있는 방법없나하고
<ipeter> 있습니다..
<ipeter> 오즈님 아재개그 그만하시죠.
<ipeter> 그럼 저도 그만하겠습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아차
<autowiz> 제가 문제였군요
<ipeter> 후후. 근데 나름 재미있는데 왜 그러세요.
<ipeter> =)
<ipeter> 아우. 오늘 엄청 힘이 빠지네요.
<autowiz> 왜 힘이 빠지실까요
<autowiz> 개강해서 사람이 많아서 그런가요?
<ipeter> 모르겠어요..+_+
<ipeter> 그냥 노곤노곤 늘어지네요...ㅠ
<autowiz> 정신이 빠져서 그런걸까요?
<ipeter> 휴...정신을 도로 채워넣어야겠어요.
<ipeter> 채우고나서 코막고 입막고 귀막으면...정신이 빠지진 않겠죠..?
<ipeter> 대신 혼이 빠질듯.
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 오실 날짜가 다가오니
<ipeter> 좀 설레신가요?
<ipeter> 만나실분이 워낙 많다고 들었습니다.
<razGon_LeO660m> 우리나라의 웨어러블에 대한 접근을 한다면 어떤부분을 잘할까요?
<Seony> 아직 전세계적으로 웨어러블 자체가 접근하기 힘들지 않나요?
<Seony> 스마트 와치도 아직 애매하고,
<Seony> 머리에 쓰는건 아직 제대로 된 기계가 나오지도 않았고...
<autowiz> 몸속에 넣어야지요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그러면 웨어러블이 아니라, 임플란트
<autowiz> 아핫 그렇군요
<autowiz> 임플란트
<samahui> 점심 맛나게 드셨으면 오후에도 즐겁게~~~~ 일해봅시다...
<autowiz> 넵 사마휘님도 점심 맛있게 접신 하셨기를 비옵니다. 비옵니다.
<samahui> 점심은 맛났으나 위장병이 도져서 즐겁지는 못했어요. 일땜시 신경을 많이 썼더니 속이 쓰리네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 마음도 몸도 좀 편안히 가지셔야 하는데 에고고 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 식도와 목에 염즘이 좀 생겼어요
<autowiz> 저도 가끔 게임하다가 신경 심하게 쓰면 속이 막 뒤집어지는경우가 있어서 , 쿨럭..  원인은 다르지만 증상은 비슷합니다 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 일도 일이지만 잠을 못자니 감기도 안떨어져나가고 덕분에 염증도 생긴거 같아요
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 게임과 일 다 비슷하게 스트레스 받는다면 전 게임을 하겠습니다
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 한약이라던가 몸보신되는걸 좀 드시지요
<samahui> 몸은 너무 거대해져서 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 한약보다는 그냥 병원 치료만 받을라고요
<autowiz> 저는 삼계탕 옻닭 등을 즐겨 먹습니다.
<autowiz> 기가 좀 허하다 싶을때는 한그릇씩 해줘야 하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 닭하니 생각났는데
<samahui> 상일인가 동쪽 외부로 나가니 닭 오리 물고기 등을 파는곳이 많더군요... 근데 이곳들이 집을 개조한거라 방으로 나눠있고 방에 손님 받고 고스톱판이나 아니면 흐음 한 일들이 많다네요
<samahui> 놀러가서 첨 알았습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 산장처럼 만든 음식점은 많이들 방이 따로 있긴합니다.
<samahui> 닭도리탕 기다리면서 재미로 고스톱 좀 쳤는데 거기 소개해준 사람 말이 도박끈들이 모여드는 장소이자 애정행각에 최적화 되어있다더군요
<autowiz> 완전 프라이빗 공간이긴 한데
<samahui> 네
<autowiz> 새로운 정보이군요 ㅋㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 사마휘님 몸도 안좋다고 하시니 저랑 같이 거기로 한번 가시지요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 나중에 단체로 몸보신하러 가볼까요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그것도 괜찮을 수 도 있겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 삼계탕이나 오리 백숙 옷닭 도 하더군요
<autowiz> 둘이서 가면 제가 사마휘님 안마도 해드리고 그러겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 안마 해주기에는 너무 거대합니다
<samahui> 손아프셔요
<autowiz> 그럼 발로 ...    ㅡ.ㅡ;;; 죄송합니다.
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 상상해도 되죠?^^
<samahui> 밟으면 꿈틀 합니다
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 신발벗는 식당으로 가셔야겠습니다.
<autowiz> 타이 맛사지 정말 정식으로 배워서 친구들한테 시전해보고 싶은 마음이 요즘 종종 드네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 정식으로 배우셨다는 말씀이세요? 와~
<samahui> 오호~
<autowiz> 아니요 배우고 싶다는 거지요 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 근데 마사지는 이성에게 받아야 하는거 아시죠?
<samahui> 음양의 조화니 뭐니 해서 남자는 여자에게 여자는 남자에게 받아야 좋답니다
<samahui> 고로 배우셔도 여성분들 해주셔야 합니다
<autowiz> 렉스님 1빠따
<lexlove> 저는 아직 안마의 시원함을 모릅니다. 아프기만 해서 안좋아해요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 제가 신세계를 열어드리겠습니다.
<samahui> 글고보니 저도 안마 싫어해요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 누군가 저 만지는게 싫어요
<autowiz> 저도 싫습니다. 모르는사람이 몸에 손대는거 질색인데
<samahui> 물론 이쁜 설현이 안마해 준다면 받겠습니다
<autowiz>  근육이 뻐근할때는 타이마사지가 적격이라 , 엄청 시원하더라구요
<autowiz> 작업이나 업무 많아서 목, 어깨 근육 굳었을때 라던가
<samahui> 타이 마사지가 시원한가 보군요
<autowiz> 제가 설현 마스크 쓰고 가겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 여행가서도 안받았었는데요 ㅎㅎ ;;
<samahui> 설현 마스크 말고 몸매가 되시면 받겠습니다
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 아침엔 간단하게 빵 먹고 점심은 안먹었더니 배가 살짝 고파지네요
<autowiz> 점심빵을 먹어야겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 후훗
<ipeter> 몇대나 맞으실래요?
<ipeter> 퍼퍼버버벅
<ipeter> 점심빵 고고
<ipeter> 퍽퍽퍽
<ipeter> 아침에 몇대 맞으셨나요? 아침빵.
<autowiz> 별로 웃기는 말도 아닌데 웃기네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 그게 바로 아재개그의 매력이고 힘이 아닐까요.
<ipeter> =_= 벌써 우리는 그럴나이.
<autowiz> 같은 나이라는걸 부정하고 싶어지네요
<ipeter> gngnt
<ipeter> 후훗
<ipeter> 근데 오즈님은 저보다 훨씬 젊어보이시기에
<ipeter> 뭐 솔직히 다른나이 하겠다고 하시면
<ipeter> 저는 할말이 없습니다.
<autowiz> 갑자거 저한테 왜이러세요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 무섭습니다
<ipeter> ?!
<ipeter> 음?!
<ipeter> 사실인데요 뭐.
<ipeter> 아...음성지원된다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<head_irccloud> 전 몸빵을 먹겟습니다
<head_irccloud>  뚜시
<head_irccloud> 뚜시뚜시
<head_irccloud>  죄송합니다 ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> 음.
<ipeter> 또한명의 아재군요.
<ipeter> 아재 아얄씨 클럽 하나 만들까요.
<commania> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<commania> 개...강이네요
<autowiz> 시작도 있고 끝도 있고 , 그사이에 과정도 있고 인연도 있고 사랑도 있고
<autowiz> 생일빵도 있고 뭐 그런게 사람사는거 아니겠습니까
<samahui> 그런게 사람 사는거죠
<samahui> 조만간 생일인데 생일빵이 무섭군요
<samahui> 아니 조만간 나이 또 먹는게 무서운거죠 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 나이 먹기 싫어요
<samahui> 얼마전까지 40대를 향해 달려갔는데 이제 50대를 바라보며 달려가야 하는군요... 마음만은 아직 20대 라 외쳐봅니다
<ipeter> 어엇
<ipeter> 사마휘님 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 오랫만에 인사 드립니다.
<ipeter> commania: 맞아요. 개강이라서 학교가 아주 들썩들썩 하네요.
<ipeter> HolyKnight: 홀리님?
<ipeter> 계신지요?
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<samahui> 학교 벌써 개강했나요?
<JasonJang> 예
<samahui> 싱그러운 신입생들과 놀고 싶군요
<JasonJang> 싱그럽다? 비리다? 흠.... ㅋ
<samahui> 풋풋함을 느껴본지 오래인거 같군요
<JasonJang> auto wiz: R U buzy? ㅎ
<ipeter> 후훗
<ipeter> 맨처음에 보면 그냥 어린애들로만 여겨지다가
<ipeter> 시간이 지나면 예뻐보이더군요.
<lexlove> 말 잘듣는 아이는 예뻐보이고 말 안듣는 아이는 뺀질이로 보여요.ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 하긴 너무 어리면 감당하기 힘들죠
<samahui> 예전에~ 아는 동생이 소개팅 해줬는데 내가 30대 중반 넘었을때 20대 초반애를 만났더니... 대화가 산으로 가서 나중에는 인생상담 해주고 있었다죠...
<samahui> 갸는 좋다는데... 제가 도저히 안되겠더라고요... 말이 안통하는 느낌을 떠나서 아이 키우는 느낌인지라 ... 사귈 수 없더군요
<ipeter> 아아...인생상담.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 많이 웃었습니다.
<ipeter> 사마휘님 또 떠나셨군요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 안녕히 가소서
<ipeter> 아. 음악 스트리밍 서비스 은근 비싸네요.
<lexlove> 얼마씩 내야하나요?
<ipeter> 뭐 상품마다 다르지만
<ipeter> 대략 6~9천원 사이인것 같아요.
<ipeter> 월마다요.
<ipeter> 그래도 대게 처음 가입할때는
<ipeter> 몇달간 조금 파격적인 가격에
<ipeter> 디스카운트 해줍니다.
<ipeter> 아. 퇴근할때가 되니까
<ipeter> 노곤노곤 늘어지던 몸이 조금은 기운을 차리네요.
<ipeter> 그렇다고 연장근무하기는 싫습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<head_irccloud> 뷰럽네유 ㅜㅠ
<lexlove> 집 컴퓨터가 나갔다가 자동 접속했나봐요.ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 퇴근합니다.^^
<head_irccloud> 야근하네유 오늘두 ㅎㅎ
<bonsung> 안녕하세요 우분투 중에 우분투 서버,클라우드,기린 은 알겠는데 우분투 코어는 어떤버젼인가요?
<autowiz> 코어는 정말 필수적인 시스템만 설치되는걸로 알고 있습니다.
<autowiz> 일반적으로 리눅스에서 많이 쓰는 명령어들도 많이 빠지구요
<mattkim> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz>  안녕하세요
<head_irccloud> 안녕하세여 ㅎ
<mattkim> 넵 ㅎㅎ 반갑습니당
<autowiz> 혹시 맷데이먼 아세요?
<autowiz> 죄송합니다 설렁개그 였습니다.
<mattkim> 혹시 액션배우... 였나요?
<autowiz> 네 그렇개 알고 있습니다.
<mattkim> 아 ㅋㅋ 넵 들어봤어요
<autowiz> 맷 데이먼 (Matt Damon | Matthew Paige Damon) 이라서 이름이 같으셔서 그냥 여쭤봤습니다 ㅋㅋ
<mattkim> 아 ㅋㅋ 넹 엄청 옛날에 본? 시리즈인가 본거같아요
<Ferendevelop> Chrome에서 "인증서 기반 인증에 실패했습니다." 이 에러는 어떤 상황에 뜨는건가요?
<Ferendevelop> 제가 알기론 인증서가 만료되었을 때 뜨는걸로 알고 있는데, 이게 떴다가 안 떴다가 그러네요.
<autowiz> 으음
<autowiz> 떳다 안떳다한다구요?
<autowiz> 혹시 대형 사이트인가요? 서버 여러대로 분산되거나 그런
<ferendevelop> Google, YouTube 같은 사이트만 이용합니다.
<autowiz> 으음 이상하네요
<autowiz> 인증서 기반인증이라는게 사이트에서 제공하는 기능일까요?
<autowiz> 최근 구글인가 페이스북인가 시작하던데
<autowiz> 그게 아니면 접속중에 네트웍 이상으로 정상적인 접속을 못한경우
<ferendevelop> 인증서 기반 인증이라는게 그냥 SSL 인증 아닌가요?
<autowiz> 저도 같을거라 생각하지만 어떻게 보면 다를 수 있지요
<autowiz> SSH 자동로긴 기능을 쓸때
<ferendevelop> 일하는 곳에서 인터넷 사용하고 있는데, 제가 알기론 회사 VPN을 통해서 인터넷을 사용하는걸로 알고 있거든요.
<autowiz> ssh 통신은 기본적으로 ssl 로 전부 암호화가 되는데 그거랑 별개로
<ferendevelop> 그래서 발생하는 문제라고 생각했었는데 이게 크롬만 이러고, IE에서는 아예 문제가 발생하지 않으니 이상하네요.
<autowiz> 사용자 패스워드 대신 기존에 패스워드 입력용으로 만들었던 인증서를 클라이언트가 제출하면
<autowiz> 서버가 pass 워드 대신 그걸로 사용자 인증을 하는거지요
<autowiz> 최근에 크롬이 먼저 나서서
<autowiz> ssl 관련 프로토콜중에 오래된것들을 접속거부하게 만들었습니다.
<autowiz> 다른 브라우저들도 수개월 내에 동참하게 될것 같긴 합니다만.
<autowiz> 파이어폭스로 접속을 해보시면 좀더 자세한 정보를 쉽게 보실 수 도 있습니다.
<autowiz> (근데 이상한게 그랬다 말았다 한다는게 이상하네요 , 제일 먼저 예상되는 가능성은
<ferendevelop> SSL 프로토콜 중 구버전을 접속 차단한건가요?
<autowiz> 라운드 로빈등으로 여러대 서버중 한대에 접속되게 하는 구조에서 서버마다 SSL 프로토콜 설정이 다른경우 일어날 수 는 있지만) 구글이나 유투브가 그렇게 허술한지
<autowiz> 네 SSLv2 SSLv3 , 그리고 암호화 방식 한가지 를 포함해서 거기에 해당될경우 에러 SSL 에러 페이지가 뜨는걸로 알고 있습니다.
<autowiz> 그런데 저는 아직 까지 구글이나 유투브 보다가 그런적은 없었거든요. 유튜브는 별로 안보긴 합니다만
<ferendevelop> 설명 읽어보면 "서버가 브라우저에서 보낸 인증서를 수락하지 않았습니다."라고 있는데
<autowiz> RC4 암호화 방식이었던거 같습니다.
<ferendevelop> Google <-> Google Chrome 사이에서 딱히 문제가 발생할 것 같지도 않고 이상하네요.
<autowiz> 크롬은 최신버젼까지 올리신건가요?
<ferendevelop> 넵. 최신 버전 입니다.
<autowiz> 캡쳐라도 하나 뜨셔서 어디 올려보셔야 할지도 모르겠습니다.
<ferendevelop> 그래야 할 듯합니다.
<autowiz> 좀 불편하시더라도 파이어폭스를 몇주정도 사용해보시는건 어떠실까요?
<autowiz> 크롬은 자세한 이유에 대해 설명이 약하더라구요
<autowiz> 파폭은 좀 자세히 알려줍니다.
<ferendevelop> 그럴까 싶었는데 이게 일하는 곳에 있는 공용 PC라서 함부러 설치하는 것 조금 꺼려지네요.
<autowiz> 경고만 뜨고 접속이 되는것도 이유중에 하나입니다.;
<ferendevelop> 잠시만요, 포터블 버전을 구해서 한 번 사용해봐야겠네요.
<ferendevelop> 근데 이게 한 번 이렇게 문제가 발생하면 브라우저를 재시작 할 때까지는 계속 이럽니다.
<ferendevelop> 브라우저를 껐다가 키면 정상적으로 다시 돌아가고요.
<autowiz> 으음
<autowiz> 다른 문제가 있는건가 싶기도 하네요
<HolyKnight> ㅇ.ㅇ
<ferendevelop> 이런건 어떻게 찾아봐야할지 모르겠네요.
<ferendevelop> 운영체제처럼 로그가 남는 것도 아니고 말이죠..
<ferendevelop> 일단 전 잠시 일 하고 오겠습니다.
<autowiz> 내일은 삼겹살 데이 인가요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<head_irccloud> 그게 뭐지여 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 주위 가까운분들과 삼겹살을 구워 먹는 날이 아닐까 싶습니다 ㅎㅎ
<LinDol> 안녕하세요 :)
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<LinDol> :)
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요 :-)
<head_irccloud> 부럽네여 ㅠㅜ
<ferendevelop> autowiz: http://imgur.com/KdZKLCw
<autowiz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJlngKuiGGQ
<autowiz> 일단 요거 한번 보시구요
<autowiz> 새로고침하면 해결된다는 사람이 종종 있는데
<autowiz> 정확한 원인은 아직 모르겠네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 구글서버 IP 를 수동으로 고정시켜서 한번 써볼까요?
<ferendevelop> HOST 파일로 고정할까요?
<autowiz> 네 일단 그렇게 한번 해보시지요. 서버쪽이 L4 로 다시 로드밸런싱 하면 답이 없긴 합니다만 ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> 근데 이거 회사 VPN 통과하는데 호스트 파일 적용해도 효과가 있을려나요?
<autowiz> 어지간하면 효과 있지 않을까요?
<autowiz> 대상 IP 가 하나로 고정되는거니까요 vpn 하고 별개로
<ferendevelop> 한 번 해봐야겠네요.
<ferendevelop> 적용했습니다.
<autowiz> 또 에러나면
<autowiz> 주소줄 왼쪽 부분 눌러서 어떤 메시지들이 떠있는지 한번 봐야 할거 같습니다.
<ferendevelop> 또 에러가 발생하네요ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 어허 거참...
<autowiz> 혹시 인터넷 익스플로러 , 인터넷옵션 > 고급탭 에서 SSL 2.0 이랑 3.0 사용 켜져 있으신가요?
<head_irccloud> 어흑
<head_irccloud> 이제 퇴근햇습니다 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 수고많으셨습니다~~
<head_irccloud> 오즈님은 설마
<head_irccloud> 아직도?!
<head_irccloud> 전 도망치듯 튀어 나왔습니다만 ㅡㅡ 아오 너무 오래해서 화가 치밀어서 ㅡㅡ
<autowiz> 화가 뭔가요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 웹사이트 ssl로 운영하시는 분?
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-03-03
<ipeter> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 출근했습니다.
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<samahui_TP> 하이요~
<samahui_TP> 홀리님 오랜만에 뵙는군요
<samahui_TP> 요즘 주식은 잘 되시나요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> 다행히 오늘자로 플러스 전환되는것
<HolyKnight> 같슴미다.
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ 다행이네요
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요~ Seony님
<HolyKnight> 데헷
<Work^Seony> samahui_TP, 한국 방문일자 결정 났습니다
<Work^Seony> 3월 31일 도착해서 4월 28일까지 있을 거에요.  가면 한 번 뵈요.
<samahui_TP> 오호
<samahui_TP> 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 오시면 연락주세요~
<samahui_TP> 날짜 정해서 여기 사람들 모두 함께 회식한번 하는것도 나쁘지 않을듯 합니다
<Work^Seony> 아얄씨에서 연락드리면 되나요?
<Work^Seony> 네 저도 여기 분들이랑 다 같이 뵈었음 해요
<samahui_TP> 그러셔도 되고
<samahui_TP> 아니면 전화 주세요
<samahui_TP> 날짜를 정해서 여기 분들이랑 함께 보죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 많을수록 좋을거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 오옷
<ipeter> 심쿵심쿵 하네요.
<JasonJang> Work^ Seony: 혹 충청 또는 그 이남으로도 갈 일 있어요?
<ipeter> 저...저도 끼어도 되나요..?
<Work^Seony> 아직은 모르겠어요
<samahui_TP> 당근 끼셔요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 야호!!! 고맙습니다!!
<ipeter> =)
<Work^Seony> JasonJang, 서울에 사시지 않으세요?  저번에 뵈었을 때 서울에 계셨던 것 같았는데요
<JasonJang> 서울 맞쵸. 저는 음...
<JasonJang> Rexlove님을 따로 만나려나~ 하는 유도질문 였어요. ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> 선의로 말하자면, Rexlove 님 배려하려면 우리가 충청쯤으로 가야하나~ 생각도 아주 짧게 했었는데....
<JasonJang> 연구 중입니다.
<Work^Seony> 렉스님은 옛날에 한 번 뵙긴 했었는데,
<Work^Seony> 렉스님은 충청이 아니라 전남에 계시잖아요
<JasonJang> 오즈'님하고 머리를 쥐짜보께요
<Work^Seony> 전남까지 가게된다면 라즈곤님도 뵐 수 있겠지만...
<Work^Seony> 전남이면 허벌나게 멀어부러서... ㅋ
<JasonJang> 당근 이번에  카이'님은 불참할 것이고...레비'님은 올 수도 있겠...뽀 빠 이님 만날 수 있을 (아유~ 혼자 상상)
<lexlove> 지금 아랫지방에 라즈곤님과 저뿐인거죠?ㅠㅠ 또 다음 기회가 있겠죠.^^
<JasonJang> 렉스님께만 벵기표를 보내주자니 형평성에 어긋나는 거 같기도 하구....
<lexlove> ^^ 마음 감사히 받겠습니다.
<autowiz>  공항이동시간 따지면 ktx 도 괜찮습니다
<autowiz> 목포까지 두시간 반인가 3시간 인가
<Work^Seony> 막상 한국 가면 대중교통도 어떻게 타야되는지 모르는 촌놈 되는군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> ㅎㅎ 금방 적응 되시겠지요
<JasonJang> 공항내리면서 '고'통카드 한장 사믄 끝.
<samahui_TP> 1시간30분 거리인 대전 근교에 팬션 잡고 함 모일까요?
<autowiz> 서니님 제가 관리하던 사이트들 중에 SSL 로 돌리는거 많습니다.
<JasonJang> 사마휘는 현재 QTH (=location) ?
<Work^Seony> autowiz, https://www.ssllabs.com 에서 테스트 해보셨어요?
<JasonJang> 님자의 오타 는. ㅋㅋㅋ 양해를
<autowiz> 네 필요한 경우 테스트 해봅니다.
<Work^Seony> 필요하시면, A+ 등급 받는 설정 공유해드립니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 얼마전에 한곳에서 크롬에서 접속안된다고 수정해달라고 그러더라구요
<JasonJang> 사마휘님 현재 QTH (=location) ?
<samahui_TP> 전 서울 입니다만
<JasonJang> 예에~
<samahui_TP> 역삼에서 일하고 신사에서 뒹굴거리고 있습니다
<autowiz> 아 설정 나중에 받겠습니다. ㅎㅎ  요즘은 유지보수 손때고 개발만 하고 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> Work^ Seony: 얼굴책에도 내용 공유 했죠?
<Work^Seony> 네
<Work^Seony> 거기는 아파치만 올렸고, 블로그에는 아파치랑 엔진엑스 전부 올렸어요
<JasonJang> ^^
<autowiz> 회사직원하나가
<autowiz> 톰켓이 끼어있어서 고생하고 있던데
<samahui_TP> 세원님 오시면 다들 모여서 대전근교 놀러나 가자구용 그럼 라즈곤님등도 오실 수 있을듯 한데요
<ipeter> 오오!!!
<autowiz> 키스토어 사용법도 잘 모르고 그래서 대충 개념만 말해주고 말았습니다.
<ipeter> 벚꽃놀이가요!!!
<JasonJang> 세원(x) 서니, 써니, 서원 (o)
<Work^Seony> 제 이름이 좀 어렵습니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아. 벚꽃 시즌인가요?
<ipeter> 4월 초로 알고 있습니다.
<autowiz> 벚꽃하면 또 아픈 기억이 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 헐
<JasonJang> 오즈'님 내 차타고 부산 모임 같이 갔었었나요?
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 대전근교로 내려가면
<samahui_TP> 걍 써니님 으로다가 통일 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 라즈곤님 뵐 수 있겠군요.
<autowiz> 부산모임을 가긴 했었지요
<autowiz> 다른교통수단으로
<JasonJang> 아~  글쿤요
<JasonJang> 내 차로 7명 이동한 적도 있...ㅋ
<samahui_TP> 그럼 저도 꼽사리 운전하기 싫어서가 절대 아닙니다
<ipeter> =)
<samahui_TP> 잠시 결제댕겨올께요 보스가 찾는군요
<Work^Seony> 넵
<Work^Seony> 컴퓨터 관련된 스티커 같은거 있으면 다들 붙이시나요?
<Work^Seony> vim, emacs, puppet, apache, ubuntu  스티커가 있는데, 원체 이런거 붙이는걸 싫어해서 쌓아두고 있거든요...
<mattkim> 저는 스티커 다 붙이는편인데 ㅋ
<mattkim> SSD랑 CPU 스티커 들어있는거 다붙여놨어요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저는 Vim 스티커 비싸게 주고사서 아직 안붙이고 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 한국 가기 전에 지급받기로되어있는 맥북이나 빨리 받았음 좋겠는데,
<Work^Seony> 아직도 감감무소식이네요
<ipeter> 휴..
<Work^Seony> 그거 안나오면, 쇳덩어리 들고 가야하는디...
<ipeter> 혹시 갖고 오시나요?
<ipeter> 써니님?
<ipeter> 미국 티켓팅 보통 한달전에 해야하나요?
<Work^Seony> 한국 가기 전에 지급받으면 갖구 갈거구요...
<Work^Seony> 네 보통 한 달 전에는 해놔야죠
<ipeter> 여기 4월 중순에 그만두면...미국 여행 생각하고 있어서요.
<ipeter> 물론 호주 여행도 생각하고 있습니다.
<ipeter> 친구들에게 일단 부지런히 연락좀 해놔야겠네요.
<autowiz> 미국여행 == 하와이 여행
<autowiz> 니가가라 하와이~
<Work^Seony> 어제 비정상회담 봤는데, 권오중 아들이 가장 살고싶어했던 곳으로 하와이를 꼽았다더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 김흥국 아들도 하와이 와있긴한데..
<autowiz> vim 도 스티커가 있군요?
<autowiz> google.com
<autowiz> 이런
<Work^Seony> 네 emacs 스티커도 있어요
<autowiz> http://google.com
<Work^Seony> https://vim.sexy/img/Vimlogo.svg
<Work^Seony> 이렇게 생겼죠
<autowiz> 영화에 보면 고수들중에 노트북에 스티커 한가득 붙이는 사람들 가끔 있는데
<Work^Seony> autowiz님 스티커 하나 드릴까요?
<autowiz> 저도 몇개 붙여나가고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> autowiz: 그게 고수들만 하는군요?
<samahui_TP> 난 다음번 해외 나간다면 모이또가서 몰디브 마셔야죠
<ipeter> 역시나...
<ipeter> 전 아무것도 없습니다.
<samahui_TP> 나도 붙였었으니 이제는 깔끔한게 좋아요
<ipeter> samahui_TP: ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 빵터졌어요.
<samahui_TP> 그래도 가져다 주신다면 붙이겠습니다
<autowiz> 모히또 라는 가게가 한국에만 수십개는 생길거 같습니다. ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 영화 보셨군요?
<samahui_TP> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 저도 영화 참 재미있게 보았습니다
<Work^Seony> 스티커 갖고있는거 보여드릴께요 잠시만요
<Work^Seony> https://www.dropbox.com/s/fifv7b692itwdk3/2016-03-02%2015.38.28.jpg?dl=0
<Work^Seony> apachecloudstack은 2개 있습니다...
<Work^Seony> 필요하신 분 말씀하시면 선물로 드리도록 하죠
<samahui_TP> 모히또 자체가 얼마전 마리텔에서 백종원이 짝퉁 쉽게 만드는법 강의해서 대중적으로 알려졌는디 영화에서 몰디무 묶어서 잼나게 그려놓으니 완전 인기 폭팔이죠
<ipeter> 오오!!!
<ipeter> 저요 저요!!
<samahui_TP> 우분투가 제 TP에 가장 어울리겠군요
<ipeter> 빔, 아파치클라우드스택, 우분투 스티커요!!
<samahui_TP> Xen프로젝트 kicks aas! 도 좋네요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 전 저걸로다가 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 와...써니님 한국오신다고하니 이렇게 아얄씨가 들썩이네요.
<Work^Seony> 6년만에 나가는 거거든요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 막상 왔는데 다들 씹으시면 Seony님 좌절하심니다 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 꼭 한번 이상 모입시다~~~!
<Work^Seony> https://www.unixstickers.com/ 라는 웹사이트가 있는데, 파이썬 스티커도 파네요...
<Work^Seony> 아 그러고보니 오만가지 스티커를 다 파는군요...
<samahui_TP> 하와이에서 오시는건데 저런거 말고 하와이 민속의상입은 아리따운 처녀도 싸오시면 안되는갑요?
<samahui_TP> 괜찮은 사이트군요
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 걔네들도 먹고사느라 바쁘거든요
<samahui_TP> 해외 판매도 하나요?
<samahui_TP> 사고 싶군요
<autowiz> 펄 스티커는 이게 모야 ㅠㅠ ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 잠시만요 한 번 볼께요
<autowiz> http://www.unixstickers.com/stickers/coding_stickers/usr-bin-perl-programming-shaped-sticker
<autowiz> 무슨 훈장처럼 하나씩 붙이는것도 재미있을거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 해외배송 해준다네요
<samahui_TP> 좋군요
<samahui_TP> ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 몇개 구입해서 회사에 뿌려야 겠군요
<Work^Seony> 저도 몇 개 사서 선물로 좀 드려야겠네요...
<autowiz> 배쉬, 펄, 파이션, vim , ubuntu, fedora , centos 또....
<autowiz> SSD 는 이미 붙였고
<JasonJang> 뭔 뉴스 속보가 있죠?
<samahui_TP> 북이 또 미사일 쐈군요
<autowiz> 아그래요?
<samahui_TP> 아니요
<samahui_TP> 찍은거예요
<samahui_TP> 속보라기에 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 대북제제 결의안 채택 오늘이죠?
<JasonJang> 한참 대화중에 껴들어 미안. 맞아요. 동해 여러발
<samahui_TP> 그거 채택된 뉴스 일지도 모르겠네요
<samahui_TP> 앗!
<samahui_TP> 돗자리 깔아야 겠군요
<autowiz> 잘만하시면 때돈 버시게되는건가요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 자자자~ 사주 봅니다~ 미래를 예측해 드립니다~~~
<samahui_TP> 로또 번호는 직접 찍으세요~~~
<mattkim> #!/bin/bash 스티커 아니 이걸 2.69달러씩..ㄷㄷ
<mattkim> 비싼거 같애요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저도 한국 나가면 로또 살겁니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 펄 스티커 좀 글쵸? ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 한국거 사지말고 미국 메가 뭐시기 사세요
<samahui_TP> 한국은 조작의 냄세가 나요
<samahui_TP> 어찌 2000원일대 그렇게 안나오고 1~200억 터지더니
<Work^Seony> 나무위키에서 로또 설명 좀 봤는데, 조작은 없는 거 같더라구요
<samahui_TP> 1000원으로 바꾸고 매달 나와요
<samahui_TP> 것도 10여명씩
<samahui_TP> ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 세계적으로다가 그런 경우가 없는데 조작이 아니라면... 한국인은 운이 다들 좋나봐요 10명씩 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 오실때 제 메가뭐시기 하나 사주세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 근데.. 본토 아닌 하와이에도 파나요?
<samahui_TP> 궁금하네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아뇨
<Work^Seony> 해당 주에 가서 사야되요
<samahui_TP> 글쿤요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 하와이는 복권을 안팔아서 못하죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 그럼 패스~
<samahui_TP> 하와이는 청정지역이군요
<samahui_TP> 좋네요
<Work^Seony> 복권 팔았으면 저도 아마 여럿 샀을 걸요
<samahui_TP> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 사지마세요 ~ 전 회사에서 한장 사줘서 그거로 계속 하고 있어요
<samahui_TP> 매주 5등을 하고 있죠
<samahui_TP> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 끝나지 않아요
<samahui_TP> 벌써 16개월정도 하고 있네요
<samahui_TP> 그때 사준 복권이 계속 당첨 물론 5등만... 그래서 계속 사고 도 사고... 아 중간에 4등도하고 3등도 한번 되었군요
<samahui_TP> 술사고 피해봤지만
<samahui_TP> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 아무튼 그렇게 2년째 복권을 교환받고 있습니다
<Work^Seony> 흐... 그렇군요
<samahui_TP> 이번주도 저번주꺼 되서 바꾸러 가야되요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 헐...  어찌보면 운이 엄청 좋으시네요
<samahui_TP> 어찌보면 그렇쵸... 다르게 보면... 1등은 왜 안나오는가? 죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 실제로 캐나다에선 같은 번호로만 무려 50여 년을 로또를 산 사람이 89살 나이에 60억이 넘는 로또에 당첨되었다 라고 하네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 씨X  50년동안 60억 넘게 벌고 말지
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 라고 말은하지만 저도 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 테러방지법 통과 되었군요
<samahui_TP> 이제 '상당히' 정부에 거슬리면 인터넷 감청은 정당한 겁니다
<samahui_TP> 과거 보안법인가로 이런저런 기술들 개발하고도 외국에서만 팬매했던 기억이...
<Work^Seony> 이제 뭐 아이폰이나 텔레그램 갈아타야죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 예전에 텔레그램 말로만 갈아탄다 했는데,
<samahui_TP> 인터넷 업체들은 머리아프겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이제는 다들 갈아탈듯 싶어요
<autowiz> 기술적으로 도망다닐 무언가를 만들어낼것입니다.
<samahui_TP> 벨레그램 갈아타고 쓰지는 않고 있었는데
<samahui_TP> 이제 그거 써야겠네요
<autowiz> 카톡말고 다른것도 몇개 있습니다.
<samahui_TP> 적극적으로다가
<Work^Seony> 저도 설치만 해놓고 안쓰고 있었는데, 이제 써야할 듯 싶네요
<autowiz> 이참에 icq 를 사용하는걸로다가 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> Back to the Old School~ zz
<autowiz> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그놈의 번호가 지롤맞아서... ㅋㅋ
<mattkim> 1등당첨 기다리는거는 저뿐만이 아니었군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 뭐... 다들 글쵸? ㅋㅋ
<mattkim> 저도 정말 간절히 소망하고 있는데 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 어쩐지
<ipeter> 주식 곤두박질 왜 치지...?
<ipeter> 하고 생각하고 있었는데
<ipeter> 북한 미사일..ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 휴..
<samahui_TP> 테러방지법 통과 이유도 북한이죠 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 정부가 내세우는 이유도 북한 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui_TP> 짠거 아닌가 싶어요
<Work^Seony> 어쩌면, 테러방지법 통과 때문에 몰래 북한한테 미사일 좀 쏴달라고 부탁했을지도 몰라요
<Work^Seony> 예전에 실제로 그런 일이 있었기 땜시...
<autowiz> 그럴지도 모른다 정도가 아니라
<autowiz> 저는 거의 90%이상 확신하고 있습니다.
<autowiz> 음모론 인거 같아도 제생각에는 당연해 보이네요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 아무튼 이래저래  국내 IT의 미래는 어둡습닏 ㅏ
<ipeter> 휴... 아무튼 빨리 이나라를 떠야하는게 맞지 않을까요.
<Work^Seony> 네 국내 IT는 제가 봐도 좀...
<Work^Seony> 미쿡에서는 완전  엘리트 취급해주는데...
<ipeter> 트럼프 공화당 대선주자 될것 같으니까, 캐나다 이민 질문 검색 늘어난다고 하던데요.
<samahui_TP> 이민갑시다~
<samahui_TP> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 트럼프는 정말 아니라고 보는데요
<samahui_TP> 막장 미국을 볼 수 있겠군요
<ipeter> 저는 허접한 IT 엔지니어라서..미국가도 힘들것 같아요.
<samahui_TP> 이명박 미국버젼을 볼지도...
<ipeter> 트럼프 근데 공화당 경선에서 1위 먹을듯 싶다고 하는것 같은데요.
<samahui_TP> IT버리고 다른걸 한다해도 국내보다 미국이 났겠죠
<Work^Seony> 제 생각도... ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 전 외근이 잡혀서 ㅎㅎ 나중에뵈요
<samahui_TP> 즐거운 오후 시간들 보내세요~~~
<ipeter> 비싸네요.
<ipeter> 중화항공타면
<ipeter> 샌프란 라운드티켓 85만원 정도네요.
<Work^Seony> 85만원이면 싼거 아닌가요?
<Work^Seony> 한국에서 SF까지면 거리가 장난이 아닌데..
<ipeter> 네네.
<Work^Seony> 환율까지 고려하면 싼 거에요
<ipeter> 뭐 그정도면 싼거죠.
<Work^Seony> 저는 이번에 한국 가는거 $780 줬어요
<Work^Seony> 이것도 싸서 좋다고 산건데
<ipeter> 원웨이요?
<Work^Seony> 하와이는 논스톱이 많아요
<Work^Seony> 원웨이요?  ㅎㅎ 제가 뭐하러 원웨이를 사요...
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 인천에서 타이페이 갔다가 다시 샌프란시스콬ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아무래도 스탑바이해서
<ipeter> 샌프란시스코가는게 좋지 않을까 생각되네요.
<Work^Seony> 보통 스탑하는 장소가 많을수록 싸지긴 한데, 몸이 힘들어요
<ipeter> 글쵸.
<Work^Seony> 예전에 하와이에서 스위스 갈 때, 3stop으로 갔었는데 엄청 힘들었어요
<ipeter> 타이페이서 샌프란...덜덜덜 하네요.
<ipeter> 저 스탑 많이 하는거 탔다가 덴버에서 비행기 놓쳐서 죽는줄 알았어요.
<ipeter> 그나마 타이페이서 샌프란까지는 직항이네요.
<ipeter> 대만도 한번 가보고 싶은데 말이죠.
<ipeter> 피체로님 뵈러 덴마크도 한번 가보고 싶네요.
<ipeter> 아번 여쭤봐야겠어요.
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌: 대부분 신입 사원은 1년차에 외제차를 산다. 갚을 게 있어야만 회사에서 버틸 수 있으니까. 한 부서에서는 주니어 사원 7명이 빚을 내 벤츠를 샀다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 플스 3
<HolyKnight> 국전가서 팔듯함다....
<HolyKnight> 중고로 구입해서 중고로 파네유
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 엇
<pangpang> dd
<pangpang> 질문있는데 대답해 주실분~
<autowiz> 들어보구요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 홀리찡 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 벤츠 몇천짜리 중고도 많이 들 있습니다. ㅎㅎ
<pangpang> 파일이 존재하는데 if문(조건문)으로 파일이 존재하는지 명령을 주니깐 자꾸 없다고 나와요 어떻하죠?
<pangpang> -e , -a , -s 옵션들 넣었는데도 파일이 없다고 나와요. 용량있는 파일이에요.
<pangpang> 공파일은 있다 없다가 나오는데 용량이 들어가면 무조건 없다고 나오네요
<pangpang> 아니에요 알아냈어요
<autowiz> 문법을 어떻게 쓰셨는지 볼 수 있을까요
<autowiz> 음.. 해결되신거같네요
<pangpang> 파일하나를 그냥 옵션명령만 해서는 공파일은 찾아지는데 용량이 들어가거나 하면 무조건 없다고 나오더라구요.
<pangpang> 조건식은 if /디렉토리/파일명.flv -e &> /dev/null
<pangpang> 아래 조건식은 있으면 있다 없으면 없다인데 공파일은 있으면 있다가 나오는데 용량있는 파일은 무조건 없다고 나오더라구요. 그 이유를 모르겠어요.
<pangpang> 지금은 find명령어로 if 조건문을 바꿔서 만들긴 했는데 위에 안되는 이유는 아직도 모르겠네요ㅠㅠ
<pangpang> 저렇게 옵션으로만 파일 유무를 알아내는게 공파일만 가능하던데 그이유를 알고싶어서 그런데 아시는분 계신가요?
<autowiz> 으음
<autowiz> 쉘 스크립트 인가요?
<autowiz> -e (exist) 옵션이면 파일이름 앞에 가야만 할거 같은데요
<autowiz> 아니면 파일이 실행되어버리지 않을까 싶습니다.
<pangpang> 실행파일 앞에 넣어도 결과는 같더라구여ㅠㅠ
<pangpang> 네 쉘스크립트에요
<ipeter_> 흠.
<ipeter_> 안녕하세요.
<ipeter_> 다른 컴으로 또 들어왔습니다.
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 팡팡님 쉘 어떤거 사용하세요?
<autowiz> bash 에서 기본형태는
<autowiz>  if [ -e /home/autowiz/exdel ] ; then echo OK ; else echo false ; fi
<autowiz> OK
<autowiz> 이렇거든요 중괄호 로 [ ] 묶어 줘야 합니다.
<autowiz> [[     ]]   이렇게 중괄호 두개로 붂는 것도 있는데 이건 bash 만 되는거라 , 사람마다 호불호가 갈리구요
<lexlove> 곧 퇴근합니다.^^
<ipeter_> 피체로님
<ipeter_> 덴마크 여행가면 한번 뵈올 수 있는건가요?
<ipeter_> 그냥 이리저리 여행 목적지 생각중입니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 개인적으로 bash는 별로 안좋아합니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 스크립트 짜야되면 걍 파이썬으로...
<ircCloud^Seony> 요즘엔 php로 쉘에서 돌릴 스크립트 짜는게 더 편해졌어요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 써니님은 도대체 몇개의 언어를 하시나요?
<ipeter_> 부럽습니다.
<pchero_work> 아. :)
<yesoknono> 안녕하세요
<yesoknono> 질문이 있는데요. 우분투 포럼 회원탈퇴는 어떻게하는건가요?
<autowiz> 어라? 탈퇴 메뉴가 있었던거 같은데 제 기억이 잘못된건지
<autowiz> 안보이네요
<autowiz> 포럼관리자에게 쪽지나 메일을 보내보는건 어떨까 싶습니다.
<autowiz> admin@ubuntu-kr.org 아마 여기로 보내면 뭔가 답장이 오지 않을까 싶습니다.
<lex_home> 밤에는  조용하군요.^^
<JasonJang> 사람들이 말이요, 질문을 했으면 나가기 전에 답을 보고      아주 간단한 인사라도 해야 히는 건데....   네티켓이 아주 꽝이요.     저는 그런 행동들 중복 보이면 걍 /ignore !!
<lex_home> ^^
<lex_home> 매너 없는 사람들이 많죠. -.ㅜ
<JasonJang> 몸 상태가 메롱이라 짜징 한번 냈네요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 퇴근은? 아~ 홈!!
<lex_home> 잘하셨어요. 그래야 다음 방에 가서 조심할거에요.^^
<lex_home> 퇴근하셨나요?
<lex_home> 당연히 하셨겠지요? 저는 집입니다.^^;
<JasonJang> 정작 볼 사람 몇명은 이미 나갔다능 ㅠㅠ       //조퇴후 운공조식 중여요.
<lex_home> ^^;; 운공조식  무술을 좀 하셨군요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 운기조식을 알다니....ㄷㄷㄷ 렉스님도  중원무림에서?
<JasonJang> 숨은 실력자의 내공이 느껴지네요. ^^
<lex_home> 저는 지켜보기만 했지요.
<JasonJang> 오호~ ㄷㄷㄷ
<lex_home> 음.... 제1인자의 딸  하면 좋을텐데..ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 장문인/방주의    딸?
<lex_home> 네.ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> autowiz: 핑   씨
<lex_home> 뭐 역활을 하나 맡는다면 높은 것으로 미리 찜 해놔야죠.ㅎㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 예, 좋쵸.    //오즈는 삼겹살 먹나부다. 대지처럼...
<lex_home> 후계자들을 지켜보는 역할입니다.ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 그랬다가 나중에 복수의 화신이 되는....ㅎ  //이번에 신작
<lex_home> 아.... 제가 사랑하는 이를 죽이는 모양입니다..ㅋㅋ
<lex_home> 그럼 틈틈히 무술을 연마해야겠습니다.
<JasonJang> 넷플릭스 동영상 갈무리 +기계번역한 자막 "와호장룡" 나왔던데....화질은 좋더만요.
<JasonJang> 건담에 혼을 불어 넣으시던가....
<lex_home> 아 좋은 방법이에요. 그게 더 빠를거 같아요.ㅎㅎ
<lex_home> 매일 입김을 후~
<lex_home> 한동안 우분투 안쓰다가 다시 쓰려니 한영 전환이 잘 안되네요.ㅠㅠ
<JasonJang> 풉 ㅎ   프라스틱 말고  3D 프린터로 끔속으로....
<JasonJang> 금속
<JasonJang> 아이버스, 나비 말고...다솜? 써보세요. 추천!!
<JasonJang> 저는...20,000
<lex_home> 우분투 14.04에 기본적으로 설치되어 있는게 아이버스인가요?
<JasonJang> 기본 아이버스
<JasonJang> 새로 설치중?
<lex_home> 새로 설치한거에요.
<lex_home> 삼일절에 10.04에서 14.04로 설치했어요.
<JasonJang> 14.04.4가 좋다던데.
<lex_home> 처음에 한글을 바로 사용하지 못했어요. 흑;;;
<JasonJang> 아 ^^
<autowiz> 으음
<JasonJang> 10.04 추억의.... ㄷㄷㄷ
<lex_home> 아.. 14.04.4로 설치했습니다.
<JasonJang> 삼겹살 잡솼우?
<lex_home> 10.04에선 바로 업그레이드가 안되더군요.흑;;;
<lex_home> 전 못먹었어요.
<JasonJang> 업그레드 될텐데.... 글쿤요.
<lex_home> 안된다고 안내메시지가 뜨더라구요
<JasonJang> 오즈 3겹살 잡솼?
<JasonJang> 오즈, 수일내로 함 봐요.
<autowiz> 넵 몸안좋으시다면서
<autowiz> 괘차 하세요~
<JasonJang> 내 운공조식 끝나면 ....
<JasonJang> 예
<autowiz> 쾌차
<autowiz> 삼격살 5명이서 5인분 먹었습니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> (간단히 저녁으로다가)
<JasonJang> 아주 괘짝, 관을 보내라
<JasonJang> 약소하게 잡솼네
<JasonJang> 그 나이면 5명이시 각5인분은 먹어줘야...
<autowiz> 전엔 3인분 정도 까지 먹었던거 같은데
<autowiz> 요즘은 다이어트도 해야하고 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<mattkim> 안녕하세요 :)
<lex_home> 안녕하세요
<mattkim> :)
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌: 얼마전 내 친구가 쇼핑몰에서 조이스틱인가 레고인가를 보고 있으니 와이프가 뒤에서 보고 "왜? 너도 당첨되었다고 하게?"하고 물어봤단다. 그날밤 너무 무서운 나머지 울면서 잤다고.
<lex_home> 무슨 뜻이죠? 저만 모르는 건가요?
<mattkim> 사실 저도 이해못하고 있었습니다 ㅋㅋ
<lex_home> 프린터 드라이버를 다운받는데 리눅스용을 zip파일로 주네요.ㅎㅎ
<mattkim> 재시작좀하겠습니당 ㅎㅎ
<lex_home> 역시나 안풀어지네요. 훔;;;
<lex_home> 아 아직 덜받아졌네요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 리눅스에서 zip 파일 풀 수 있어요. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lex_home> 4분이나 남은 아이를 풀려고 하니 못풀죠.ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 오늘 삼겹살 데이라죠? ㅎㅎ
<lex_home> 그렇다네요.
<pchero_work> 무척 땡기네요.. ㅎㅎㅎ ㅠㅠ
<lex_home> 저두요.ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 지금이라도 나가서 드셔요.. ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 친구들 소환! :)
<lex_home> 무리데쓰!
<pchero_work> 나제???
<pchero_work> 어제부터 이상하게 몸이 쉽게 피곤해지네요..
<pchero_work> 무지하게 졸림.. ㅠㅠ
<lex_home> 먼저 들어갑니다.^^;
<autowiz> 좋은 하루들 되세요~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> autowiz, 혹시 서버에 ssd 캐시 설정해보신 적 있으세요?
<autowiz> 아니요 없습니다 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> ssd를 lvm을 이용해서 캐시로 쓸 수 있는 기능이 있거든요...
<autowiz> dm-cache bcache 가 검색 되네요
<Work^Seony> 저희 스토리지에 하드 12개에 ssd가 4개 박혀있는데, 예전에 오픈스택 엔지니어가 그걸 캐시로 쓸 거라고 했거든요...
<Work^Seony> 근데 암만 봐도 이게 설정이 안되어있어서...
<Work^Seony> 네 http://blog.kylemanna.com/linux/2013/06/30/ssd-caching-using-dmcache-tutorial/
<Work^Seony> 이거 보세요
<Work^Seony> 상당히 유용하실 겁니다
<autowiz> 하드웨어적으로 구현되서 안보이는건 아니겠지요?
<autowiz> 다른 방식으로 캐쉬로 쓸려고 했었을지도 모르는 거구요
<Work^Seony> lvm 관련 커맨드 암만 날려봐도 아무 것도 안나오네요
<Work^Seony> 마운트도 안되어있구요...
<Work^Seony> 심지어는 포맷도 안되어있어요
<Work^Seony> 저 튜토리얼을 보면, 포맷을 하는 과정은 안보이긴 해요
<autowiz> raw 로 쓰는경우 포멧이 안된걸로 보일 수 있을거 같습니다.
<autowiz> dd 로 내용을 직접 긁어보는건 어떨까요?
<Work^Seony> 네 그 점은 이해가 되긴 하는데, 대체 어떻게 설정을 해서 쓰는건지 설정 자체를 찾을 수가 없네요...
<autowiz> disk io 추적하는 프로그램에서는 ... 뭐 안잡힐 지도 모르겠습니다만
<Work^Seony> 아 dd로...
<Work^Seony> 근데, 파티션 전체를 dd로 떠야하나요?
<autowiz> 파티션이나 디스크 자체를 떠봐야 하지 않을까요?
<autowiz> 일부만 뜨면되지요
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 그렇겠죠...
<Work^Seony> 파티션이라고해봐야 10기가 밖에 안되어있긴한데...
<Work^Seony> 아 근데 이것도 이상하군요...
<Work^Seony> 300기가짜리 ssd에, 10기가짜리 파티션만 5개...
<autowiz>  raw 로 쓰는경우
<autowiz>  mbr 부분까지 캐쉬 프로그램이 써버리면
<autowiz> fdisk 에서는 완전 엉망으로 보이는 경우도 있습니다.
<autowiz> 아니면 정말로 10기가짜리로 나눠서 캐슁 기능이 돌아가는걸 수 도 있구요
<Work^Seony> 이게 gpt라서, parted로 보면 그렇게 나와요
<Work^Seony> 음... ssd라 일부러 여유공간을 뒀다고 생각하기에는, 공간을 너무 많이 낭비하는 거 같은데요
<Work^Seony> dd if=/dev/sdu2 of=/mnt/sdu2.img
<autowiz> 일단 어떤 구성인지 찾기전엔 알 수 가 없는거지요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 이거 맞게하는 거겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 갑자기 dd 뜨려니 겁나네요
<autowiz> bs=1048576 count=100
<autowiz> 하면 100MB 떠집니다.
<Work^Seony> 그만큼만 떠도 마운트가 되나요?
<autowiz> seek 같은 오프셋 지정하는 옵션도 있구요
<autowiz> 마운트가 안되겠지요
<autowiz> 그냥 데이터가 있는지
<autowiz> 데이터가 변하는지만 보면 될거같은데요
<Work^Seony> 아 이해됐네요
<autowiz> 근데 전체적으로 자주 바뀌지는 않을거같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 음... 데이터가 있는 것 같긴 하네요
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 파티션을 통째로 떠봐야겠어요
<autowiz> 판단을 하기에는 신중해야할거같습니다.  그리고 직접 마운트는 힘들 수 도 있는게 캐슁 프로그램이 조각내서 자료 관리하는거면 직접 마운트가 안되겠지요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 걍 캐시가 돌아가고 있는지만 좀 알고싶은건데, 엔지니어가 제대로 설정을 한게 맞는건지, 설정을 하려고 했는데 까먹은건지 알 수가 없네요..
<autowiz> 그러게요 좀 곤란한 상황이시네요
<autowiz> 함부로 만질수도 없고
<autowiz> 여유공간이 되면 전체를 뜨거나 전체 헤쉬를 구한다음에
<autowiz> 몇시간이나 몇일 있다가 다시 떠보는 방법이 있을거  같습니다. 100% 확신은 못해도 뭔가 단서가 나오겠지요
<Work^Seony> 파일시스템 타입을 지정하라고 나오는군요..
<Work^Seony> 파일시스템이 없는데..
<Work^Seony> dd로 이미지 뜬거 보면 용량이 있긴한데, less로 열면 ^@만 반복되거든요
<Work^Seony> 이거 그냥 빈 공간이라고 봐도 되는 건가요?
<autowiz> 캐쉬프로그램이 캐슁대상을 파일로 복사해서 가지고 있을 가능성도 있지만 , 자체적인 방식으로 블럭을 나눠서 저장한다면
<autowiz> 데이터를 읽어보기는 많이 힘들겁니다.
<Work^Seony> 흠... 그렇군요...
<autowiz> hexdump -C -v 로 한번 보시고
<Work^Seony> 걍 ...... 만 나오네요
<Work^Seony> 100메가짜리 파일에 걸었으니 망정이지... 끝없이 나오는군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|
<Work^Seony> 비었다고 봐도 되겠죠?
<autowiz> -C 는 hex + ascii  , -v 는 00 00 인 줄 까지 표시 입니다.
<autowiz> sudo hexdump -C /dev/sdu | more 해서 좀 보시는게 맞을거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 앞에 1기가 뛰어넘고 데이터가 들어가 있을 수 도 있을거 같은데요
<Work^Seony> 음... 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> 실행하는데 오래 걸리나보네요
<autowiz> 널 데이터인 부분은 그냥 넘어가니까
<autowiz> 지금 막 넘어가고 있을껍니다.
<Work^Seony> 아... 그럼 데이터가 있으면, more에서 걸리겠군요
<autowiz> 넵
<Work^Seony> 그러면, 커맨드라인 그냥 떨어지면, 하드 자체가 통째로 비어있는 거겠군요
<autowiz> 통째로 비어있으면 맨 앞줄 이랑 맨뒷줄정도는 화면에 나올겁니다 아마도
<Work^Seony> 앞줄이고 뭐고 암것두 안나오는데요
<Work^Seony> 음... EFI PART 뜨는거 보니까,
<Work^Seony> EFI 파티션인듯 싶군요..
<autowiz> 아무것도 없이 끝나버렸나요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 뭔가 나오긴 했어요
<Work^Seony> 이게, 이 디스크에 파티션이 총 6개가 있는데, 첫번째 파티션 flag가 bios_grub이라고 나오거든요
<Work^Seony> 아마 efi 파티션인거 같아요
<Work^Seony> hexdump를 sdu가 아니라 sdu2로 돌려야할 거 같아요
<autowiz> 저는 그거 직접 설정한거 아니면 안믿는게 vmware esx 서버 설치하고서 나중에 다른하드로 윈도우즈 부팅해서 하드를 봤더니
<autowiz> mbr 인거 같았는데 파티션이 10개 정도
<Work^Seony> 흐...
<autowiz> 지맘대로 되어 있더라구요. 그러니까 어쩌다가 얻어걸려서 파티션처럼 보일뿐이지 전혀 파티션정보가 아닌거지요. 뭐 캐이스 바이 캐이스니까
<autowiz> 이번건 아닐 수 도 있겠습니다만.
<Work^Seony> 글쵸...
<Work^Seony> sdu2로 놓고 돌리니까, 3줄 나오네요
<Work^Seony> 00000000  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|
<Work^Seony> *
<Work^Seony> 280000000
<Work^Seony> 이렇게 나오고 끝나네요
<autowiz> *이 생략 이구요, 마지막줄은 보통 저렇게 주소만 나오고 내용없이 끝납니다.
<Work^Seony> 그럼 sdu2 파티션은 비어있단 얘기군요
<autowiz> 네 전체가 00 00 00~~  이라는 얘기네요
<Work^Seony> 음... 나머지 파티션 전부 다 돌려보고 1번 파티션 제외하고 똑같이 비어있으면, 설정이 안됐다고 봐야할 거 같아요..
<autowiz> 그럴 가능성이 상당히 있을 수 있다고 생각합니다.
<autowiz> 다만 현존하는 ssd 캐슁기능 메뉴얼 다 찾아서
<autowiz> 설정이나 상태 확인하는 명령을 전부 실행해보고 싶어지긴합니다.
<Work^Seony> 네 저두요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 지금까지, 2,3,4,5 파티션 덤프 떠봤는데 비었네요
<Work^Seony> 마지막 6번 파티션만 남았군요
<Work^Seony> 6번 파티션은 뭔가 있네요
<autowiz> blkid 로는 뭐 안나오겠지요?
<Work^Seony> 네 암것두요.  파일시스템이 없거든요...
<Work^Seony> lsblk -o KNAME,TYPE,SIZE,MODEL 돌리면, 정보는 보여줍니다
<autowiz> 파티션들이 디스크에 잘~ 할당되어 있는게 맞겠지요?
<autowiz> 행여나 디스크 전체 영역중에 , 파티셔닝 이 아예 안된 부분이 있는지 확인해보는것도 필요할거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 300기가 중에서 10기가짜리 5개에 25기가 하나이니,
<Work^Seony> 250기가가 비어있단 얘기죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 영~ 뭔가 찜찜하네요
<Work^Seony> 그러게요 아 답답하군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> ls -al /dev/mapper/*cache 등이 있으면 dm-cache 의심
<Work^Seony> 그건 없어요.  진작에 찾아봤죠 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> control이라는 디바이스가 나오는데, 마운트가 되는 장치는 아니더라구요
<autowiz> find /sys -name "*bcache*"
<autowiz> bcache 를 쓰는경우
<Work^Seony> bcache도 없네요
<autowiz> 일단은 조급해하지 마시고 좀 더 찾아보셔요~
<autowiz> 전 외출좀 하고 오겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> 넵 도움 감사합니다
<autowiz> 아이고 무슨말씀을요...
<mattkim> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 혹시 맷 데이먼....
<autowiz> 저희 혹시 전에 만난적 있지 않나요?
<mattkim> ㅋㅋ 왠지 그런 기분이 드네요
<autowiz> ㅎㅎ 농담입니다. 저 아이큐가 4자리라 전부다 기억합니다.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<mattkim> 우와 ㅋ
<autowiz> 10.01 입니다. 저는 0 하고 1 밖에 취급안합니다 ㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-03-04
<Work^Seony> 1001 이면, 10진수로 몇이죠?
<yjm> 9입니다
<Work^Seony> 음... 그러면 아이큐로 쓸 수 없는 숫자군요 ㅎㅎ
<yjm> 그런데 1001이 2진수 말씀하시는거 맞으시죵?
<Work^Seony> 네
<yjm> 그럼 9맞아용
<yjm> 계산할때 ...2^n으로 생각하시면됩니다 짧은 2진수는 금방 계산되죠 예를들면 ............8 4 2 1
<yjm> 으로 생각하시면 됩니다
<Work^Seony> 2진수 안써본지 오래되니까 인제 계산이 잘 안되네요
<autowiz> 130 진수 입니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yjm> ㅋ
<yjm> 흠 한아얄이랑 다른 서버 사용하나보넹
<Work^Seony> 아까 ssd 캐시 알아보다보니,
<Work^Seony> ceph에서 제공하는 ssd cache tiering은 최신버전에서 적용되더라구요...
<Work^Seony> 그럼 일단 제 서버는 아닌거고...
<Work^Seony> yjm, 여기는 프리노드입니다...
<yjm> 헉
<yjm> 죄송합니다 ㅋㅋ
<yjm> 흠... qt 관련해서 물어 볼사람이 없어서
<yjm> 혼자 공부하는데 너무 어렵네요
<Work^Seony> 그쪽은 아마 개발하시는 분들 쪽을 찾으시는게 빠르지 않나 싶은데, 그러고보니 qt 개발하는  분들도 몇 안되겠군요...
<Work^Seony> pyqt는 좀 있을거 같은데..
<yjm> 우분투에서 QT Creator를 이용해서 회사에서 해라고해서 여기저기 찾다가 여기와버려서
<Work^Seony> qt 4 designer라는 것도 알아보세요
<yjm> ㅎㅎㅎ..
<yjm> qt 6사용해서
<yjm> qt 5자료라도 찾고있어용 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그럼 qt 6 designer도 있겠죠.  qt 제작사에서 배포하는 툴이니...
<yjm> 이거 좀만있으면 나오는 버젼이기도 하고 한글 지원된다고해서 사용중인데 어제 처음 있다고 듣고 예재를 해라고하는데 예제파일이 하나같이 잘안되니..영..
<yjm> 비디오 관련을 해야되는데
<yjm> 막막하네요
<yjm> 영어로 나온곳도 영어만 막 적혀있고 뭘해라는지 이해가 안가요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 흐... 고생하시네요
<yjm> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 일단은 첫걸음부터.
<autowiz> 창을 만드는거 부터 시작해보시지요
<yjm> ㅎㅎ 버튼 눌러서 계산하는거는 첫날 다해봤죠..ㅠㅠ
<yjm> mfc 하다가 해서 그런지는 몰라도 엄청 불편하긴하던데..
<autowiz> 비디오면 코덱도 손대야 할텐데 저도 경험이 없어서 ㅠㅠ
<yjm> 라이브러리 import하는 방법도 모르겟어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yjm> 이게 어디에 숨어있는거지 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 음... 저는 개발자가 아니라 잘 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<yjm> 보통 라이브러리는 굴러댕기는거 넣으면 되겠던데 아니면 예제 파일 돌아가는거 하나 찾아서 집어넣으면 되는데 리눅스 자체를 거의 처음이라서 너무힘들어요
<yjm> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<mattkim> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<yjm> 안녕하세용
<lexlove> 비가 계속 오네요.^^
<yjm> 부산에는 토요일까지 온다고 되어있네요 믿을만한 기상청은 아니지만ㅋ
<lexlove> 광양은 일요일까지 온다고 합니다.ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아... 여기도 비 좀 왔으면 좋겠네요...
<yjm> 강릉.....이신가용?ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 외국이에요
<yjm> ㄸ
<yjm> ㄸ3ㄷ
<Work^Seony> 지금 오후 3시 20분이니, 퇴근 1시간 40분 남았군요 ㅋ
<lexlove> 출근한지 1시간 40분정도 된거 같습니다.ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅇ.ㅇ
<lexlove> Work^Seony, 그래도 저희는 금요일이에요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 뭐, 저는 일에 대한 스트레스가 없어서 괜찮아요 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 췟~ 부러워해주세요.
<Work^Seony> 긴 명절이 1년에 두번이나 있는건 부럽습니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎ 그거라도 부러워해주세요.^^;
<Work^Seony> 그나마 이번에 휴가 5주 갔다오고도 여전히 13일이나 휴가가 더 남아있는게 다행스럽네요
<ipeter_> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter_> 오늘은 늦게 인사 드립니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter_> 9시 50분쯤에 출근했는데
<ipeter_> 딴짓거리 하느라 이제 들어와보네요.
<ipeter_> 오늘은 버스를 놓쳐서 당산행 버스를 타고 가서 지하철로 환승했습니다.
<Work^Seony> 얼마 전에 영재발굴단에서 자동차에 빠져산다고 나왔던 아이가 뺑소니범 잡는게 기여했네요
<Work^Seony> 대단합니다...
<lexlove> 와~ 그런일이 있었어요? 요즘 아이들은 다 영재가 아닌지 의심스럽습니다.ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근무 중이시니 유튜브 링크를 드리기가 좀 그렇네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qtmultimediawidgets-player-example.html
<yjm> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yjm> 이미 다뜯어서 저거 완료했어요
<yjm> ㅋㅋ
<yjm> 근데 열면 ui쪽 디자인하는거 안열려서..ㅂㄷㅂㄷ합니다
<Work^Seony> 윈도우용 qt는 걍 윈도우 프로그램 같네요
<yjm> 윈도우만쓸꺼면
<yjm> mfc가 200배는 편하고 좋죠 ㅋㅋ
<yjm> ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요....  윈도우를 아예 안쓰다보니 ㅎㅎ
<yjm> ㅋ;
<yjm> 이러니 저러니해도 윈도우가 편하긴하죠.. 걍 버튼만 눌려줘서;;ㅠㅠ
<yjm> 관리도 알아서 해주고 리눅스는 직접해야되니..
<autowiz> 저는 mfc 도 어렵던데요 ㅠㅠ 처음하는거라 무지 힘들었었습니다.
<yjm> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> 하아
<yjm> 영상 처리들어가면 코덱 뜯고
<yjm> 헛짓 많이해용 ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> 십여년전에 Mfc 두꺼운 책 샀는디 하나도 안했네유
<yjm> 중요한건 출근 일주일만에 너무 많은걸 배워서 뇌에 과부화 걸릴꺼같네요
<yjm> mfc좀 해놓을껄..
<Work^Seony> 첫 직장은 아니죠?
<yjm> 첫직장입니다
<yjm> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 오... 축하합니다 ㅎㅎ
<yjm> 대학원 졸업하고
<yjm> 첫직장..
<lexlove> 축하드려요.^^
<Work^Seony> 사회 첫 발을 내딛으신거군요
<yjm> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 첫발이 중요합니다.
<yjm> 29살인데 뭘알겠습니까... 맞아가면서 배워야죠
<autowiz> 첫발이 왼발 인가요? 오른발 인가요?
<ipeter_> 오오
<ipeter_> 축하드립니다.
<yjm> 양발입니다 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 아...아재개그 작렬이군요.
<ipeter_> 저도 시작하겠습니다.
<lexlove> 전 첫직장이 헬게이트였어요.ㅠㅠ
<yjm> 끝은 언제인가요?
<yjm> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 치킨집 오픈하실 때?
<yjm> 여기 그래도 직원분들 다들좋아서...
<lexlove> 끝은 저희도 경험을 못해서요.ㅎㅎ
<yjm> 빨리 돈많이 모아서
<ipeter_> 끝은 yjm[~yjm@109.70.54.56] has quit
<yjm> 관두고 공장이나 들어가던지해야지..
<Work^Seony> 저는 60대까지는 현역에 있을려구요 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 이거 뜰때까지 입니다.
<yjm> ㅋㅋ
<yjm> 내일도 옵니다
<Work^Seony> 독수리 타법으로 타자칠 때까지 서버 관리를!
<ipeter_> 내일도 합니다.
<ipeter_> 요즘 드라마 태양의 후예에 빠져삽니다.
<lexlove> 내일은 다소 조용할 수 있습니다.ㅎㅎ
<yjm> 개인적으로 irc질 하는거 좋아해서
<ipeter_> 남자인데 송중기에 빠졌습니다.
<yjm> 어
<yjm> 죄송합니다
<yjm> 월욜날 오게
<yjm> ㅆ습니다
<yjm> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yjm> 내일 노는날~
<ipeter_> 말투도 군대말투로 쓰겠습니다.
<ipeter_> 내일도 오시지 말입니다.
<lexlove> 내일 오세요.^^
<yjm> 군대 말투는 다나까 아닙니다나까?
<Work^Seony> 제 와이프도 거기서 송중기 멋있다고 하더라구요
<ipeter_> 군대아재개그
<lexlove> 송중기는 멋있고 송혜교는 예쁘고
<ipeter_> 송중기 정말 잘생기지 말입니다.
<yjm> 그거 완전 애니메이션 캐릭터아닙니다나까?
<ipeter_> 그런말투 아주 않좋지 말입니다.
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yjm> 연예인들 좋아하는거나 애니메이션 좋아하는거나 다른게 없어 보입니다나까
<lexlove> 아닙니다나까? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 파병 이야기라서 옛 추억도 솔솔나고
<ipeter_> 참 재미있게 보고있지 말입니다.
<Work^Seony> 파병 때 군생활 하셨나요?
<ipeter_> 네.
<ipeter_> 파병갔었습니다.
<Work^Seony> 그때도 군대라는게 있었꾼요
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 어디로?
<ipeter_> 동티모르라는곳으로 갔었지 말입니다.
<ipeter_> 나름 월남전 이후 최초 전투병 파병이었지 말입니다.
<ipeter_> 아.. 이런말투 계속 쓰다가 한대 맞겠습니다.
<ipeter_> 바꿀께요. ver.민간인
<yjm> 군대 이야기하니 해군병장 만기 전역인데 2010년 3월 22일날 전역했는데 3월 26일날 천안함 침몰함
<ipeter_> 근데 다 거짓말이예요. 송혜교같은 민간인 의료지원단...개뿔도 없습니다.
<Work^Seony> 2010년이면 제가 한창 힘든 유학생활 하던 시절이군요...
<ipeter_> 남자군의관만 득실득실 했습니다.
<yjm> 그런데 있는 민간인은..
<ipeter_> 2010년 전역...
<ipeter_> 헉...
<yjm> 가끔씩 등장하는 교회인들
<yjm> 리눅스 마우스 스크롤 설정 어떻게 하시는지 아시는분 있으신가요?
<Work^Seony> 마우스 스크롤이 어떤데요?
<yjm> 휠돌리면 한페이지씩 넘어가버리니..영 불편하네요
<yjm> 가운데
<yjm> 휠마우스
<yjm> 휠돌리면은 한페이지씩 넘어가버려서
<yjm> 윈도우에서는 3줄 5줄 이렇게 세팅 되던데 우분투 14.04버젼인가 쓰는데 넘 불편하네요 ㅠㅠ 천천히 내리고싶은뎅
<Work^Seony> 저도 우분투 14.04 쓰는데, 저는 3줄 정도씩 내려가는데요
<yjm> 흠;
<yjm> 휙휙 올라가는딩..
<yjm> 거의 한페이지
<yjm> 올라가네요 ㅋㅋㅋ 파폭 네이버 메인화면 기준
<Work^Seony> 구글링 좀 해보니까, 마우스 휠 감도는 명령어로 조절해야하나보네요
<yjm> ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 마우스 제어판에는 별다른 설정은 없나요?
<yjm> 리눅스 대2쯤인가 cent os 한학기에 해보고 처음인디
<yjm> 네
<yjm> 그냥 더블클릭 속도
<yjm> 조절 이것만 있네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> imwheel이라는 패키지를 설치해서 코드를 몇줄 넣어주면 되나보군요
<Work^Seony> 영문인데 혹시 보시고 싶으시면... http://www.webupd8.org/2015/12/how-to-change-mouse-scroll-wheel-speed.html
<Work^Seony> 혹시 무선인가요?
<yjm> 저거 해봤는데 잘못 설정했는지 안먹히던디
<yjm> 넹
<mattkim> 파폭이면 파폭설정에서 찾아볼 수 있지 않을까요?
<Work^Seony> 우리 포럼에 이런 글이 있네요 https://forum.ubuntu-kr.org/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=24050
<yjm> 근데 이게 파폭만 문제가 아니던디
<yjm> 걍이대로 사용해야겠당.. 키보드로..쿨럭
<Work^Seony> http://blog.daum.net/cannydew/7161297
<ipeter_> 고민이네요.
<ipeter_> 주식거래 하는데 hts는 맥용으로 안나오죠?
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yjm> 오 파폭은 되는데 왜 파일 있는데도 그렇지
<yjm> Work^Seony님 감사합니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 맥용으로 만들기 싫어하지 않을까 싶네요
<Work^Seony> 그게 프로그램 안정성이 되게 중요한 건데,
<Work^Seony> mac os x 프로그래밍하는게 윈도우랑 많이 달라서 아마 개발자들 손사래칠걸요
<yjm> 오브젝티브 씨가
<yjm> 아주
<yjm> 욕나옵니다..
<ipeter_> 맥은 쓰지 말라는 하늘의 계시이군요.
<ipeter_> =_=
<Work^Seony> 오브젝트씨 처음 봤을 때 마치, 펄+자바+C 같다는 느낌이 들더라구요
<Work^Seony> 저는 머리가 나빠서 좀 하다가 포기했어요...
<Work^Seony> 뭐 저야 어차피 서버 관리자니까 굳이 안해도 되고...
<head_irccloud> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<yjm> 서버 관리자가 더 어려운ㄱ...ㅓ...
<yjm> 쿨럭
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 뭐 걍 분야가 조금 다른거긴 하지만, 저는 개발이 더 어려워보입니다 ㅎㅎ
<yjm> ㅋ
<yjm> 이러나 저러나 개발자는 한국떠야 페이가 많이 오르는데 영어가 영 좋지못해서
<yjm> 심영의 기분을 느낄 수 있네요
<Work^Seony> 외국에 오래 살아도 영어 잘하기 힘들어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 걍 의사소통하는데 문제가 없는 정도 선에서 만족해야죠
<Pytell> 갑자기 궁금해진건데 젯빈즈 CLion 이거 괜찮나요??
<Work^Seony> 뭔지 몰라서 검색해보니, 크로스플랫폼 ide네요
<Work^Seony> 유료군요
<Pytell> 넵
<Pytell> 학생인증을 받으니 무료로 쓸수있어서 혹시 써보신분 있나해서요
<Work^Seony> 여기 채널에 계신 분들 중에서 c / c++ 하시는 분들이 거의 없어서 없을 거에요...
<Pytell> 아하......
<Work^Seony> imsu가 c를 하긴하는데 지금 여기 없군요
<yjm> 넷빈즈는 아는데 젲빈즈는 처음인
<Work^Seony>  젯빈즈가 아니라 젯브레인
<yjm> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Pytell> 아 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Pytell> 넷빈즈랑 헷갈렸네욬ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 오옷. 고도의 아재개그 맞지요?
<autowiz> 아주
<autowiz> 재미있는
<autowiz> 개
<autowiz> ê·¸
<yjm> 냥그는 없나요?
<ipeter_> 오즈님은
<ipeter_> 즈려밟고
<ipeter_> 아..안된다.
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 오즈개그
<autowiz> 오~~
<autowiz> 즈~을 거운
<autowiz> 개그
<yjm> 으어 프로그래스 바랑 슬라이더랑 겨우 합쳤네
<yjm> 와 근데 프리노드라서 그런지 챈섭도 살아있네요 ㄸ
<yjm> 이제 알았네
<yjm> 한아얄은 뒤져서 이제 산소호흡기만 달아놨는데
<ipeter> 역시 오즈님
<ipeter> 오즈개그 후
<ipeter> 홀나님 quit
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌: 부처님 손바닥이다 욘석아 http://pic.twitter.com/VqeDLq9Y3u
<autowiz> 불금입니다. 저녁에 재미있게 즐기려면 점심을 챙겨먹는게 좋지않나 싶습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 렉스님이라고 부르는게 좋으세요 러브님이라고 부르는게 좋으세요.
<ipeter> 오즈님이라고 부르는게 좋으세요 위즈님이라고 부르는게 좋으세요.
<ipeter> 홀리님이라고 부르는게 좋으세요 나이트님이라고 부르는게 좋으세요.
<lexlove> 전 렉스입니다.^^
<ipeter> 진짜 오프라인이면 한대 맞을듯하네요.
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 네 맞을거 같습니다.
<ipeter> 오오오....토님 식사 잘 하셨어요?
<ipeter> 위즈님은 잘 계시죠....?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 사실 너무 졸려서 일에 집중이 안되네요.
<ferendevelop> 계신 곳에 비 오시나요?
<ferendevelop> 여기 울산인데 비가 좀 오네요
<ipeter> 여긴 맑습니다.
<ipeter> little bit 덥습니다.
<ipeter> 해가 따갑습니다.
<ipeter> 서울 신촌입니다.
<ferendevelop> 정반대네요ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 그러게요.
<ipeter> 저도 중부권에 저녁에 비온다고 들었는데...
<ipeter> 이제 비 한번 오고나면 엄청 더워지겠죠.
<ferendevelop> 하긴 벌써 3월이네요.
<Seony> 그렇다고 벌써 더워지나요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 적어도 4월 중순은 넘어서야 더워질텐데
<ferendevelop> 전 더운 것보다 알레르기가 걱정이네요
<Seony> 무슨 알러지 있는데?
<ferendevelop> 알레르기성 결막염과 비염이요..
<ipeter> 봄이 점점 짧아져서 조금 나으려나요.
<ipeter> 봄과 가을에 좀 힘들지 않으셔요?
<ferendevelop> 좀 많이 힘듭니다
<ferendevelop> 가만 생각해보니 작년에 다래끼도 달고 살았었네요ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 다래끼는 눈에 생기는거 아냐?
<ferendevelop> 네 맞아요
<Seony> 아... 결막염도 눈에 생기는 거구나
<Seony> 물 좋고 공기 좋은데에서 살면 없어지는 것들이네
<autowiz> feren 님 올해는 다래끼랑 이별하시고 저랑 같이 살아요~
<ferendevelop> 일단 울산이라 공기가 좋을 턱이 없는 것 같아요ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 그럴까요~ ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> autowiz: 오즈님은 feren님과 사세요. 저는 develop님과 살겠습니다.
<ipeter> 오...이 살기..덜덜덜
<autowiz> 오호통제라 이일을 어쩌면 좋은가...
<ipeter> 4호통제라 3일을 어쩌면 좋은가...
<ipeter> 오늘 아재개그 말빨 받네요.
<ipeter> 아니예요
<ipeter> 죄송합니다.
<ipeter> 진짜 그만하겠습니다.
<ferendevelop> 전 좋은데요ㅋ
<Seony> ferend와 evelop이 아니었군요 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 우훗! 아재 자신감 급 상승!!!
<ipeter> 아앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 폭풍아재 써니님.
<ipeter> 오타인줄알고 자세히 봤어욬ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 근데 아재개그였다는!!
<Seony> 저녁되니 할 것도 없고...
<Seony> 게임이나 해야겠네요
<autowiz> 오늘은 어떤게임 하시나요?
<Seony> 요즘은 보더랜드2 하는 중입니다
<Seony> 정신나간 세계관에서 총질하는 게임인데,
<autowiz> 잼있는건 다 하시는군요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 플레이타임이 어마어마하게 길어요...
<Seony> 보더랜드2에서 전국의 총기와 탄약 판매를 독점하는 마커스라는 인물이 있는데,
<Seony> 약간 이탈리아 발음으로 영어를 하는데,
<Seony> 자판기에서 탄약을 구매하면 꼭 이 얘기가 나와요
<Seony> No refunds
<Seony> 이거 들을 때마다 겁나 재수없... ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 자판기에서 총알을 산다라
<autowiz> 좋으네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> Remember, no refunds 내지는,
<Seony> Two words, no refunds
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 들을 때마다 겁나 재수없으...
<Seony> 게임 설정의 세계관이 워낙 정신나간 곳이라 그런게 묘미긴 해요
<autowiz> 해킹을해서 다른말이 나오게 하는..... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아 물론 다른 말도 나오죠
<Seony> 예를 들자면,
<Seony> 죽지마세요, 탄약을 계속 팔아야하니까
<Seony> 라던가
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 체력 회복해주는 자판기에서는,
<Seony> 무료 장기 기증 받습니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아마 많이들 알고 계실거라 생각하는데 에어리어 88 이라는 이름으로 국내에 방영된 애니메이션
<Seony> 알죠 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 명작이니까요 ㅎㅎ   거기보면 kill 숫자로 돈계산을 하지요
<autowiz> 뭐 용병이니까 어찌보면 당연한거지만 ㅎㅎ 그돈으로 비행이 업글하고 수리하고 탄약도 사고
<autowiz> 뭔가 좀 무겁고 슬픈 그런느낌
<Seony> 일본애니라 분위기가 좀 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아 생각난김에 오늘 저녁에는 혼자슬슬히 저거나 볼까요?
<ferendevelop> 저녁엔 저랑 같이 아얄씨에서 놀아요 ~_~
<autowiz> 그..  그..   그럴까요 ㅎㅎㅎ하하핫
<Seony> 디비전이라는 게임이 4일 후면 나옵니다...
<Seony> 이게 요즘 엄청 화제인 게임이죠
<Seony> 톰 클랜시 소설을 기반으로 하는 게임인데, 톰클랜시 소설이 다 그렇듯 설정 자체는 실제 있는 일로 하는 거죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 그 설정이 좀 충격적인게,
<Seony> 미국 정부에서 실제로 시뮬레이션을 했었던 거거든요...
<Seony> 사람들이 많이 모이는 쇼핑몰에, 어떤 바이러스가 묻은 지폐가 유통됐을 때,
<Seony> 단 1주일만에 정부가 걷잡을 수 없을 정도로 무너지고, 사회 경제가 망가진다는 결과가 나와서 충격적이었죠...
<autowiz> 그 지폐라는게 한장일까요? 여러장일까요?
<ferendevelop> autowiz: http://www.upmchealthsecurity.org/our-work/events/2001_dark-winter/Dark%20Winter%20Script.pdf
<ferendevelop> Seony님이 말씀하신 미국 정부에서 진행한 시뮬레이션 보고서(?)인데 그런거 안 보이네요.
<autowiz> 허얼 그걸 또 찾으셨군요
<ferendevelop> 궁금해서요ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아이고 눈이 아프네요 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 설마 읽어 보신건가요?
<autowiz> 시발점에 대한 항목이 있을거같아서 글자 하나하나 읽었는데
<autowiz> 제가 까막눈이라 그런지 안보이네요
<autowiz> 그런데 감염률 이나 치사율로 봤을때 1명만 감염되도 수백만명한테 감염 될거 같습니다.
<ferendevelop> 3개의 쇼핑몰에 대한 공격 부분이 있긴한데 지폐는 잘 안 보이더라고요.
<JasonJang> auto wiz: 오늘 움직일 차   있어요? 또 석식 선약 없지요?
<autowiz> 없습니다
<autowiz> 선식 선약 으로 잘못읽었네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 차는 급하면 랜트하면되고 선약은 아직 없는걸로보아 없을듯 합니다.
<JasonJang> 예, (일전에 새벽에? 한밤에? 운전해서 어디 다녀 왔다는 글 본 듯해서요) 석식 선약 없으면 저 몸보신 핑계로 같이 먹을까~ 싶은데...
<JasonJang> 이 곳 고통편이 안좋아서...ㅠㅠ
<JasonJang> 렌트할 필요 없어요. 대중교통 (+필요시 택시)
<autowiz> 네 같이 드시지요
<JasonJang> *지금* 이동 가능
<JasonJang> ?
<autowiz> 네 뭐 괜찮습니다.
<ferendevelop> 부럽습니다
<ferendevelop> 저도 끼고 싶어요
<pchero_work> 오늘 벌써 금요일이네요. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> pchero_work: 벌써 금요일이라 저는 심야 일하네요ㅠㅠㅎ
<ipeter> 신납니다. 신납니다. 신나니다.
<ipeter> 금요일입니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> ferendevelop: 힘내셔요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 내일 아침 8시까지 무엇을 할지 고민입니다.
<lexlove> 먼저 퇴근합니다.^^
<pchero_work> ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> ferendevelop: 힘내세요. ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> pchero_work: 아닙니다..ㅎㅎ
<mattkim> 전 이만 퇴근할게요 안녕히계세요
<autowiz> 편히 쉬시고 주말 잘 보내세요~~
<autowiz> 질문이 있습니다.
<ferendevelop> 말씀하세요
<autowiz> 내일 아침은 뭐가 좋을까요?
<ferendevelop> 식사요?
<autowiz> 넵
<ferendevelop> 지금 제가 먹고 있는 새우깡이 최곱니다
<autowiz> 하악 새우깡으로 아침을 때우라는건가요? ㅠㅠ ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> 극한아침..
<autowiz> 새우깡 삼겹살말이 이런거? ㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 네! 바로 그겁니다!
<ferendevelop> 삼겹살 하니 배고프네요
<autowiz> 죄송합니다 저때문에 ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> 아닙니다 라면 먹으면 되요ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> ferendevelop 님도 먹는게 너무 무실하신거 아니신가요?
<ferendevelop> 무실이 실속 있다는 뜻인가요?
<ferendevelop> 아니면 실속이 없다는건가요..
<autowiz> ㅠㅠ 부실 입니다. 오타 났네요
<ferendevelop> 일하고 있어서 제대로 무언갈 먹을려면 제 돈을 써야 해서요..
<ferendevelop> 그래도 라면은 무료....
<autowiz> 그래도 라면이라도 공짜라서 다행이네요~
<ferendevelop> 네 ㅎㅎ 근데 그만큼 일이 많지도 않아요
<autowiz> 오늘 밤새 실려나요?
<autowiz> 불금인데 달려야지요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 넵 금요일은 무조건 토요일 오전 8시까지 근무입니다.
<ferendevelop> autowiz님과 아얄씨에서 달리는걸로..
<autowiz> 아이고 힘드시겠어요
<ferendevelop> 아뇨 놀고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 어제는 putty로 서버 접속해서 월급 계산하는 프로그램 만들고 있었네요ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 세이클렵 시절에 채팅방에서 타자 빨리 치기 게임하고 그랬었는데요 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 한명이 제시하면 서로 치기 시작하는건가요 ㅋㅋ?
<pchero_work> 저도 궁금하네요.
<pchero_work> 빨리치기..? 어떻게 하나요? ㅎ
<autowiz> 방장이 글을 씁니다.
<autowiz> 동해물과 백두산이 마르고 닳도록.
<autowiz> 그러면 다른 사람들이 타이핑을 하는데
<ferendevelop> ubuntu-ko_typechallenge 채널을 개설하는걸로...
<autowiz> 디폴트 타임아웃이 있고
<autowiz> 타임아웃이전에 모든 사람들이 타이핑을 끝내면 결과를 보여줍니다.
<autowiz> 정확도랑 시간을
<autowiz> 봇이나 방장이 프로그램을 써야하는데 , irc 에서도 있었던듯 합니다.
<ferendevelop> 오 생각보다 최첨단...
<autowiz> 포테토님앙~
<autowiz> 정말 최근엔 타자연습 거의 안해서 그런지
<autowiz> 채팅할때는 손가락 꼬이는일 거의 없는데
<autowiz> 서버 만질때도 특수문자랑 거의 다 잘 쓰는데
<autowiz> 타자연습 들어가면 맘이 급해서인지 오타가 미친듯이 터져주시더라구요
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ저도 그래요
<pchero_work> 복사 & 붙여넣기 안되나요..? ^^;;;
<autowiz> 복사 붙여넣기 하시는분이 종종 계셔서
<autowiz> 사람이 입력할 수 없는 시간이라고 판단하면 copy&paste 라고 간주하고 탈락시킵니다.
<autowiz> (뭐 사실 좀 애매 하긴 합니다.)
<ferendevelop> 그 때 제가 그 채널에서 했었더라면 항상 탈락이였겠네요..
<ferendevelop> 타자 속도가 거의 ...
<ferendevelop> 죄송합니다. 분위기가 이상해졌네요
<ferendevelop> autowiz: SSL 보안 인증서 문제 해결했어요.
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 해결했다고 생각했는데 또 다시 이러네요.
<head_irccloud> 퇴근합니다 ㅠㅜ
<autowiz> 저도 모르게 잠들어버렸네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 잠시 마실 다녀오겠습니다~ ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 다녀오세요~!
<HolyKnight> https://docs.com/sunnykwak/6712
<ferendevelop> HolyKnight: 헐 제가 아까부터 읽고 있는 파일인데..
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> 그래유? ㅎㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 전 링크 저장해뒀어유. 아직 안 읽었어유
<ferendevelop> 진로 생각하면서 찾아보다가 찾은 파일입니다 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 아~ 그랬군유
<ferendevelop> 어렵네요 막상 구체적으로 길을 잡을려니
<HolyKnight> http://ppss.kr/archives/67402
<HolyKnight> 글쿤유...
<ferendevelop> 홀나님은 이 시간까지 안 주무시고 뭐하고 계셔요?
<HolyKnight> 이제 잘 준비하려구유
<HolyKnight> 아깐 웹서핑좀했어유 저 링크들을 그 과정에서 발견한거쥬
<ferendevelop> 아하 그러셨군요
<autowiz> 마실 다녀왔습니다.
<autowiz> 부릉부릉
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요~
<ferendevelop> 기다리고 있었습니다
<ferendevelop> autowiz님 소환!
<autowiz> 어
<autowiz> 왜 하이라이트가 안먹혔지
<ferendevelop> 짠!
<ferendevelop> 역시 새벽 알바는 너무 힘들어요
<ferendevelop> 손님이라도 자주 오면 좋겠는데 아예 없으니..
<autowiz> 보통 새벽에는 손님이 잘 없지요
<ferendevelop> 거다가 셀프 주유소라서.. 아예 없다시피하네요
<ferendevelop> CCTV 보다가 차 들어오면 창문으로 손 흔들고 싶어집니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 위치는 어디쯤이세요?
<ferendevelop> 울산입니다!
<autowiz> 찾아뵙기는 좀 멀군요 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 서울이시죠?
<autowiz> 네 ㅠㅠ 대구가 고향이라 종종 가긴하는데
<ferendevelop> ㅠㅠ 다들 서울에 거주하시더라고요..
<autowiz> 주유소면 겨울에 추워서 고생많으셨겠어요
<autowiz> 저도 서울역 근처에서 1년정도 주유소 알바했었는데
<autowiz> 아오 ~ 너무 추워서 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ferendevelop> 카운터라서 따뜻합니다 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요!
<Work^Seony> ferendevelop, 어제 내가 얘기한 그 게임에 관한 설정을 못찾았다고 하는거 봤어 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 나무위키에 간단하게 적혀있긴한데, https://namu.wiki/w/%EB%8D%94%20%EB%94%94%EB%B9%84%EC%A0%84
<Work^Seony> 다크 윈터 작전이라는 코드명으로 검색하면 나올 거야
<ferendevelop> Operation Dark Winter로 계속 검색해서 이래저래 찾아봤는데 쇼핑몰에 관한건 나오는데 지폐가 몇 장인지는 안 보이더라고요..ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 지폐 몇 장이 궁금햇떤 거야?
<ferendevelop> 네 ㅎㅎ autowiz님의 호기심으로 부터 출발했습니다....
<Work^Seony> 지폐 몇 장이 중요한 게 아니라, 어떤 종류의 바이러스인가가 더 중요한 거겠지
<Work^Seony> 바이러스의 전염속도를 고려해야하니까
<ferendevelop> 네네 제 기억으로는 천연두였을꺼에요
<ferendevelop> 맞네요.
<ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 아이패드 갖고 계세요?
<Work^Seony> 있어
<ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 편한가요? 있으면?
<Work^Seony> 용도가 있으면 편할테지만, 그렇지않으면 아예 쓸모가 없지 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 화장실에서 큰거 오래볼 때 유튜브 보기 좋아
<ferendevelop> 자꾸 사고 싶긴 한데 딱 이거다 하는 용도가 없어서 아니다하고 있는데
<ferendevelop> 몇 달째 이 생각이 반복이네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그러면, 내가 장담하는데 사봐야 별로 쓸데 없어
<ferendevelop> 그렇죠?
<Work^Seony> 일단 기본적으로, 아무리 화면이 크다고 해도 문서 작성이니 하는 것들은 아이패드로 하기 참 힘들어
<Work^Seony> 화면에다 타자 치는 게 생각보다 많이 불편하고,
<ferendevelop> 문서 작성은 안 하고 PDF 뷰어가 될 가능성이 커요..
<Work^Seony> 그게 불편하면 결국 블루투스 키보드를 사게되는데, 그것도 편하진 않고,
<Work^Seony> pdf 뷰어라고 해봐야 뭐 얼마나 보겠어
<Work^Seony> 밖에서 pdf를 두시간 세시간씩 볼 것도 아닐테고
<ferendevelop> 역시 안 사는게 맞을 것 같네요
<Work^Seony> pdf 뷰어용도로만 쓸거라면 차라리 싸구려 안드로이드 패드가 더 나아
<ferendevelop> 며칠 전에는 그냥 만들어볼까 이 생각까지도 했어요ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 라즈베리파이에 스크린 붙이고 안에 안드로이드 내지 우분투 넣으면 괜찮을 것 같은데.. 이 생각하면서요ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 라즈베리파이 써봤어?
<ferendevelop> 한번도 안 써봤어요
<Work^Seony> 그럼 내가 한 마디 해줄께
<Work^Seony> 상상 이상으로 느려
<ferendevelop> 그 정돈가요?
<Work^Seony> 겁나 답답해
<Work^Seony> 그럴만도 하겠지
<Work^Seony> 사양이 사양인데 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 하긴 그렇긴 하죠...
<ferendevelop> 역시 사서 NAS로 개조해야하는걸까요..
<Work^Seony> 가볍기로는 알아주는 에디터인 vim에 플러그인 이것저것 붙이면, vim도 느려서 못쓸 정도야
<Work^Seony> 게다가 결정적인건,
<Work^Seony> 난 집에 한 대, 사무실에 한 대, 총 2개 잇었는데,
<Work^Seony> 2대 전부 자연사 했어
<Work^Seony> 걍 켜놓기만 했는데
<Work^Seony> 어느 날 갑자기 죽어버렸어
<Work^Seony> 돈이 있는데 딱히 쓸데가 없어서 돈쓸데를 찾는거 같은데 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 사실 저도 그 생각하면서 반성 중이긴한데
<ferendevelop> 잘 안되네요 자제하는게 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 하긴 나도 돈 있을 때는 뭘 살까 하고 늘 고민하긴 하지
<Work^Seony> 컴퓨터가 모자라면 차라리 그 돈으로 중고노트북을 사는건 어때
<ferendevelop> 컴퓨터가 아직도 잘 돌아갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 레티나 처음 나올 때 샀던건데 아직도 말짱해요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아참 맥북 있구나
<Work^Seony> 그럼 집에서 서버 용도로 쓰는 컴퓨터는?
<ferendevelop> 하나도 없어요
<Work^Seony> 서버용으로 쓸 컴퓨터는 필요없는 거야?
<ferendevelop> 디지털 오션에 개인적으로 쓰고 있는 서버 한 대 있어요
<ferendevelop> NAS 같은거보다는 어디서든 심심할 때 SSH로 코딩 하는 정도에요
<Work^Seony> 집에 홈서버 굴리면 또 달라
<Work^Seony> 이런저런 테스팅도 해볼 수 있고
<Work^Seony> 타임머신 백업용도로 쓸 수도 있고...
<ferendevelop> 한 번 죽어가든 컴퓨터로 써봤는데 NAS + TimeMachine용으로 딱이더라고요
<ferendevelop> 맞아요ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 거다 집에 스마트 TV(?)가 있어서 딱 좋긴 했어요, 금방 죽었지만..
<Work^Seony> 나는 오래된 노트북을 서버로 쓰는게 하나 있거든
<Work^Seony> 노트북이 좋은게, 정전이 되도 살아있어서 좀 나아
<ferendevelop> 맞네요, 그런 장점이 있네요 서버로선
<Work^Seony> 네트워킹에 관심있으면 시스코 스위치 한 대 사보라고 권할텐데 그건 아닌거 같고....
<ferendevelop> 비싸지 않아요?
<Work^Seony> 싼게 몇개 있어
<Work^Seony> sg300-10 같은건 저렴에서 살만해
<ferendevelop> 129달러네요!
<Work^Seony> 근데 네트워킹 할 거 아니면 사지마.  스위치는 설정부터 어려워
<ferendevelop> 네네 어차피 네트워크에는 크게 관심이 없어서요..
<Work^Seony> 기본적인 설정부터 알아야할 게 많아
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 그러면 지금 현재로서는 딱히 살만한 물건이 없어보이네
<Work^Seony> 마이크로소프트에서 나오는 태블릿은 어때?
<Work^Seony> 서피스인가
<ferendevelop> 네네 그냥 적금 통장을 만들어서 그안에 넣을까 싶어요
<ferendevelop> 서피스 프로인가 그거요?
<ferendevelop> 그거 완전히 그냥 컴퓨터 아니에요? 생긴거만 태블릿이고
<Work^Seony> 프로는 비싸고,
<Work^Seony> 서피스 2인가 3인가 하는거...
<Work^Seony> 완전 컴퓨터이면서 아이패드 같은 태블릿이기도 하고...
<Work^Seony> 아 근데 어차피 맥북 있고 태블릿이 딱히 용도가 없으면...
<Work^Seony> 나중을 위해서 일단은 그냥 갖고있는게 낫겠다...
<ferendevelop> 그렇죠..?ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 근데 돈이 있으니깐 자꾸 쓰고 싶어지네요ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 근데, 관심있는 분야는 어디야?
<Work^Seony> 프로그래밍?
<ferendevelop> 넵
<Work^Seony> 언어에 관계없이?
<ferendevelop> 네 그런 것 없어요
<ferendevelop> 아 그런데 응용SW에는 관심이 없어요
<Work^Seony> 일단, 프로그래밍이라면 딱히 하드웨어를 더 살 필요는 없을테고...  맥북에 연결하는 모니터도 따로 더 있지?
<ferendevelop> 넵 24인치인가? 21인치 모니터 하나 붙였어요
<Work^Seony> 어플리케이션에 관심없으면 어떤 쪽으로 관심있는 거야?
<ferendevelop> 살짝 임베디드에 가까워요
<ferendevelop> 겉으로 보이는 GUI, 유저가 보는 보다는 그 안에서 연산하는 그런쪽에 관심이 더 많아요
<Work^Seony> 임베디드면 그쪽 장비사는데 돈 필요하지 않아?
<ferendevelop> 제가 설명이 조금 난해했는데 임베디드까진 아니고요
<ferendevelop> 사람들이 보고 클릭하는(GUI) 부분이 아닌 그 안에 모듈?을 설계하는걸 좋아해요
<Work^Seony> 백엔드 프로그래밍 쪽이겠네
<Work^Seony> 개발하려면 이산수학, 알고리즘, 자료구조 잘해야되는데, 대학 가서 수업들으면 겁나게 어려워
<ferendevelop> 네네!!! 맞아요 그 표현이에요
<ferendevelop> 제가 이번에 대학을 못 들어갔어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 대부분의 전산학 전공 학생들이 저 3 과목을 제일 싫어하는데,
<Work^Seony> 기업에서는 저 3 과목을 제일 중요하게 생각하지
<Work^Seony> 못들어간거야? 안들어간거야?
<Work^Seony> 어딘가는 붙었는데 맘에 안들어서 안갔을거 아냐
<ferendevelop> 못 들어간거에요
<ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 다른 얘기지만 신은 절 버렸어요 : http://imgur.com/BmvoZdZ
<Work^Seony> 아 근데 성태 벌써 20살이야?
<ferendevelop> 넵.. 2월 3일날 졸업했어요
<Work^Seony> 중학생 때 본거 같은데 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 제가 고등학교 올라가는 무렵부터 아얄씨 접속을 거의 안한듯 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 내 나이...
<Work^Seony> 솔직히, 나 말고 다들 똑같은 얘기하겠지만,
<Work^Seony> 군대 빨리 갔다오는게 좋아
<ferendevelop> 네 저도 진로 문제만 해결하고 바로 갈려고해요.
<Work^Seony> 다들 군대 입대하면 드는 생각이, 아 고등학교 졸업하자마자 바로 갈껄 이거든
<Work^Seony> 제대해도 22살이라는게 어마어마하게 장점이 되거든...
<Work^Seony> 나는 군대를 늦게 가서, 제대하고 24살 9월이었는데, 3개월 지나면 25살이 됐으니까 뭔가 굉장히 시간이 없다는 느낌을 받았지
<Work^Seony> 그렇다고 군대 가기 전에는 뭔가를 열심히 했느냐하면, 그건 또 아니고...
<ferendevelop> 요즘은 입영 신청하면 실 입영까지 한 1년 걸린다하더라고요
<ferendevelop> 다들 군대 빨리 가려고 하는 것 같아요
<Work^Seony> 아직도 그렇게 오래 걸려?
<Work^Seony> 입영인구가 줄었을텐데 아직도 그러는구나..
<ferendevelop> 네네..
<Work^Seony> 그럼 입대하기 1년 전에 미리 신청을 해놔야하는거네..
<ferendevelop> 네.. 그런 셈이죠
<Work^Seony> 진로문제 고민하지말고, 제대하고 고민해.  그게 더 나을 거야
<Work^Seony> 지금 고민해봐야, 군대 갔다오면 바뀔 수 있어
<ferendevelop> 사실 군대를 빨리 가야겠다는 말도 자주 듣고, 그런 생각도 하지만 막상 군대 갈려니 좀 무서워요
<Work^Seony> 글치 막상 군대 갈 생각하면 무섭고 가기 싫고 그러지
<Work^Seony> 그러다보니 자꾸만 뒤로 늦추게 되는 건데, 막상 입대하면 그걸 후회하게돼
<Work^Seony> 어떻게보면, 고등학교 졸업하자마자 바로 입대한 애들은 대단한 거야
<ferendevelop> 네네 주변에 딱 한 명 있는데 보면 대단하단는 생각이 좀 들어요
<Work^Seony> 차라리 아예 안갈 수 있으면 안가는 게 좋겠지만,
<Work^Seony> 그럴 수 없으면 아예 일찍 가버려
<ferendevelop> 일단 신검부터 받아야죠..ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 진로고민이고 무슨 고민이고간에 그런건 제쳐두고 일단 군대 갔다와서 생각하자 하면 편해져
<ferendevelop> 그런가요.. 신검 빨리 받아봐야겠어요
<Work^Seony> 어차피 지금 고민해봐야 군대 2년 갔다오면 머리가 재부팅되는데 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 하긴 형 말씀이 맞긴 맞아요. 어차피 빠질 2년 차라리 마음 편하게 갔다 오는게 좋겠네요..
<Work^Seony> 군대 빨리 가는게 진짜 쉽지않은데,
<Work^Seony> 진짜로 널 위해서 얘기해준다면, 군대 빨리 갔다와.  그게 최고로 좋아 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 고민해봐야죠ㅎㅎ 사실 많이 두렵긴해요
<Work^Seony> 크게 걱정하지마.  거기도 다 사람 사는데야
<autowiz> 사람하는덴데 사람이 죽어나가기도 하는 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 농담이구요 그냥 좀 불편하다정도지
<autowiz> 괜찮아요
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 안 주무셨네요ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 가면 잘할지 걱정이네요
<autowiz> 좀 오버인지 몰다도 진로 잘 정한사람은 군대에서도 관련 공부 하더라구요
<Work^Seony> 통신병 지원해서 전산병으로 빠질 수도 있고...
<ferendevelop> 네네 저도 전산병 생각 하고 있어요
<autowiz> 별거아니지만 통신병 나오면 전산관련 경력 인정해준다는 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 근데 전산병 되기 어려워
<Work^Seony> 자리가 많지않거든
<Work^Seony> 통신병 지원했는데 전산쪽으로 배정 못받으면 유선 케이블 깔러댕겨야돼 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 유선이랑 무선은 X나게 힘듬
<ferendevelop> 그것도 괜찮지 않나요ㅋㅋ? 다른거보다는
<Work^Seony> 그래도 통신쪽 지식이 생기니까 도움은 되겠다
<autowiz> 힘듦.
<Work^Seony> 다른 괜찮은걸 생각한다면, 사실 다른 병과도 편한 곳 많아
<autowiz> 일단은 정신집중하고
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 통신병 출신이신가요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 진로를 생각하면 통신쪽이 그래도 좀 낫겠다
<autowiz> 뭘 할지 생각을 한번 해보는 시간을 가지는게 중요하다고 생각됩니다.
<autowiz> 사단전산실
<autowiz> 통신대대 유선병으로 들어갔다가 , 통신대대 본부중대 사단전산병 하다가 , 대대 행정병 비슷한거 하다가 제대했네요
<autowiz> 내가 정말 평생 하고 싶은일이 뭔가?
<autowiz> 혹은 좀 막연하더라도 어떤사람이 되고 싶다는 남자로서의 굳은 심지를 만들때 인거 같기도 하고 그러헨요
<autowiz> 그렇네요
<autowiz> 졸업했으면 이제 술 마실 수 있겟네요?
<ferendevelop> 넹
<autowiz> 일단 우리 술한잔 기울이면서 심도있는 얘기를 해볼까요? ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 오 술... ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 집은 당근 울산일거고
<ferendevelop> 조금 생각해보면서 군대를 바로 갈지 아니면 뭐라도 조금 해놓고 갈지 생각해봐야겠어요ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 무슨동이에요?
<ferendevelop> 울주군 범서읍이에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭐라도 해놓고 가봤자, 군대 갔다오면 재부팅 된다니깐 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> ircCloud^Seony: 그런가요ㅎㅎ 아직 잘 모르겠어요ㅠ
<autowiz> 한사람의 인생이 좀 걸린일이라 쉽게 얘기하기가 힘들지만 , 가능하면 빨리가는게 좋지만
<autowiz> 6개월에서 1년정도 자기자신을 돌아보고 가는것도 괜찮을거 같습니다. 안그러면 군대있는동안 멍~하니 시간만 가버릴거 같아서.
<autowiz> 군대 미루면서 멍하니 시간가는거 보다는 낮지만서두
<ircCloud^Seony> 군대에 있는 동안 멍하니 시간가는건 좋은거 아닌가요? ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 가능하면 군대 있을때도 자투리 시간이용해서 공부를 해야지요
<autowiz> 아깝잖아요
<autowiz> 저는 책을 많이 읽었습니다.
<autowiz> 그중에 가장 감명 깊었던 책이
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 제대하기 한 달 전까지 일했어요 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> ircCloud^Seony: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 저도 뭐 거의 막바지 까지 일한듯 ㅠㅠ 저없으면 대대가 안돌아가서 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 책 제목이 기억이 안나네요 ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> 천천히 생각하셔도 됩니다..
<ferendevelop> 전 아직 4시간 남았..
<autowiz> http://www.yes24.com/searchcorner/Search?keywordAd=&keyword=&domain=BOOK&qdomain=%B1%B9%B3%BB%B5%B5%BC%AD&query=%B1%E8%B6%FB+%BA%B8%BD%BA
<autowiz> 이게 참 재미있었습니다. ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 부대 안에 있던 책인가요?
<autowiz> 네 부대안에 있던 책이었지 말입니다.
<ferendevelop> 부대에 저렇게 책도 두는군요.. 처음 알았네요
<autowiz> 아악 일본 소설하나는 잘 안떠오르네요
<ferendevelop> 우와!! 축하해주세요
<ferendevelop> http://imgur.com/QUuvsOH
<ferendevelop> 24판 중 드디어 한 판 이겼습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 사람이랑 하는건가요? ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 아니요..
<autowiz> 그냥 지뢰를 다 찾은거지요?
<ferendevelop> 네..
<autowiz> 지뢰찾기 할때 조심해야 할게 있습니다.
<ferendevelop> 무엇인가요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 마음을 다잡고 해야합니다. 저는 지뢰 찾기 ,카드게임 하다가 대학교 시험도 못간적 있습니다
<autowiz> 지뢰 찾기할때 경우의 수를 계속 생각하면서 하면 좀 쉽게 찾아지기도 합니다. ( 간혹 어절 수 없이 운으로 찍어야 하는경우가 있을 수 있긴 합니다만 )
<autowiz> 동영상으로 찍어서 함 보여드리고 싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 저는 계속 알탭 신공으로 아얄씨를 보면서 했으니 아직 autowiz님을 따라잡을려면 멀었군요..
<autowiz> 절대 중독되시면 안됩니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> MMORPG 만큼 무섭습니다
<ferendevelop> 피곤해서 하고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 그나저나 autowiz님 이 SSL 문제는 언제쯤 없어질까요?
<ferendevelop> ircCloud^Seony: 지금 제가 계속 Chrome에서만 간혈적으로 SSL 인증 에러가 나는데 분석 할 수 있는 방법이 있을까요?
<autowiz> 혹시 전에 말씀하셨던 파폭 포터블은 실행해보셨나요?
<ferendevelop> 아니요, 아직요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 그건 여러가지 경우가 있는데,
<ircCloud^Seony> 첫번째로는 크롬이 잘못 동작하거나,
<ferendevelop> 크롬 포터블로 오늘 잘 되다가 아까부터 갑자기 이렇게 문제가 발생해서요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 두 번째로는 해당 웹사이트의 ssl 프로토콜 버전 지원이 제한적이거나
<ircCloud^Seony> 다른 컴퓨터에서 이상이 없으면, 그 크롬이 오작동한다고 봐야지
<ferendevelop> ircCloud^Seony: 일단 제 몇 가지 상황을 말씀드리자면, 인터넷이 회사 VPN을 통과하고 있고 (일부 사이트를 접근 차단하는 프로그램이 깔려 있습니다)
<ferendevelop> ircCloud^Seony: Chrome은 최신 버전이고 Chrome 계열 브라우저에서는 모두 이 문제가 발생하고 최신 버전입니다. (IE에서는 문제가 없어요)
<ferendevelop> 접속 할려는 사이트는 Facebook, Google, YouTube 정도 입니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 이상이 생길 리가 없는 사이트들이네
<autowiz> 테러 방지 접에 저촉되는 행위를 해서 그렇습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데, vpn이 왜 거길 차단해?
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 네이버로 가야 하나요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> vpn은 그냥 회사 내부 네트워크로만 연결해주면 되지
<ferendevelop> 차단하고 있진 않아요, 그냥 VPN을 통과할뿐입니다.
<ferendevelop> 대신 일부 사이트만 차단하고 있어요 (게임 관련 사이트)
<ircCloud^Seony> 그러니까, vpn 연결시 라우팅 테이블이 그냥 내부 네트워크만 통과시키면 되고,
<autowiz> 혹시 POS 라서 인터넷 맘대로 못하게 할려고 되어 있는건가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 나머지 퍼블릭 주소는 굳이 vpn을 통과할 필요가 없단 얘기...
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 얘는 POS랑은 안 묶여 있어요. 대신 매출현황 같은걸 조회할 수 있는 프로그램은 깔려 있습니다.
<autowiz> 그냥 pc 긴 하네요
<ferendevelop> 근데 이상한게 하나 있어요. VPN을 통과하기 때문에 VPN쪽에서 특정 웹 사이트를 차단하면 되는데 따로 프로그램이 깔려서 차단하고 있어요.
<autowiz> 중간에서 패킷이 필터리 되는걸까나...
<ferendevelop> 왜냐면 저번에 사장님 컴퓨터 봐드린다고 들고와서 회사 인터넷으로 연결했을 때는 사이트 차단이 안 먹혔거든요.
<autowiz> (허므 오늘 오타 많이 나네요 ㅠㅠ )
<ircCloud^Seony> 거기 관리자가 vpn 정책을 잘못 설계했네
<ircCloud^Seony> ssl 에러가 어떤 에러가 나는데?
<ferendevelop> 인증서 기반 인증에 실패했습니다.
<ferendevelop> autowiz님이랑 대화 나눈 기록에 조금 있어요 (http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/03/02/%23ubuntu-ko.html)
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅇㅋ  몇분만 있다가 볼게.  지금 미팅 중이라 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 넵
<ferendevelop> 아참, 이게 한순간에 트래픽을 점유할려고 하면 이 에러가 잘 납니다. YouTube 동영상 보다가 끊기거든요.
<autowiz> qos 나 ips 가 세션이나 ip 를 순간적으로 차단하는건 아닐까 하는 생각도 드네요
<autowiz> vpn 이라고 하니까
<ferendevelop> 재현해볼려고 YouTube 영상보고 있는데 갑자기 안 끊기네요..ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 근데 이게 항상 끊기지는 않습니다.
<autowiz> ssl 핸드쉐이크가 안끝났는데 패킷이 더이상 오지 않게 되니까.
<ferendevelop> 흠
<autowiz> 한번 그러면 뭘 껏다켜야 된다고 하셨지요? 그게 컴이었나요? 브라우저 였나요?
<ferendevelop> 브라우저입니다.
<autowiz> 보통의 QoS 가 정상적으로 동작했으면 끊기는게 아니라 느려지기만 해야하는데
<autowiz> 으음 브라우저 특성이 있다니까 또 헷갈리네요
<autowiz> 그런 문제가 생기면 조만간에 또 다시 발생하나요?
<ferendevelop> 한 번 발생했다가 브라우저 재시작 후 웹 서핑 한 5분 연속으로 하면 발생합니다.
<autowiz> 13:24분에 스샷 url 링크가 있네요
<ferendevelop> 넵 저겁니다
<autowiz> 요즘은 유투브도 https 로 기본적으로 넘어가지 않나요?
<ferendevelop> 네,  https 연결해만 해당해요
<autowiz> 노트북 에 보통 랜포트가 하나잖아요
<autowiz> usb 랜카드를 하나 더 단 다음에
<autowiz> 브릿지 구성하고 , 노트북에서 와이어샤크 로 패킷 캡쳐 해보는것도 방법일거 같습니다.
<ferendevelop> 이게 데스크톱이에요..
<autowiz> 데탑에 와이어샥 설치해도 되는데 느려질까봐 그러지요
<autowiz> 데탑 랜선을 중간에 가로채는... 아!  vpn  ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> 여기 네트워크 구성이 좀 특이합니다 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 일하고 얼마안되서 감탄했다는..
<ferendevelop> Symantec Endpoint Protection 이것도 절대 안 꺼지게 어떻게 건들였나보네요.
<autowiz> 이렇게 무조건 생기는게 아니라 가끔 일어나는 이벤트성의 문제의 경우 참 해결하기가 힘들어집니다.
<ferendevelop> 회사에서 지급한 백신으로 알고 있거든요.
<ferendevelop> 그러게 말입니다.. 무조건 생기면 찾기 쉬운데.. 조건성에 어떤 조건인지도 확실치가 않으니깐요..
<autowiz> 시만택 백신은 옛부터 잘 안꺼지고 잘 안지워 지던데요 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 그렇긴한데 얘는 뭔가 한 것 같아요ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 일단 인터넷 차단은 NetClient5 이 녀석으로 한 것 같네요.
<autowiz> 그 프로그램 활동 기록(로그) 는 없나요?
<autowiz> 네트웍 단에서는 힘들지만
<autowiz> 로컬 프로그램이라면 특정 단어에 대해서 필터링이 가능할것도 같은데요
<ferendevelop> 없네요
<autowiz> 정 안되면 포기하고 다른 브라우저를 사용하는거지요
<autowiz> 재현하기도 힘들고 특이한 케이스라 집착하는건 좀 에너지 낭비가 될 수 있을거 같습니다.
<ferendevelop> 일단 내일부터는 파폭 써봐야겠습니다.
<ferendevelop> 아직은 크롬에 session buddy(열린 탭을 저장하는 기능) 깔아서 나름? 임시처방하고 있었는데 말이죠 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아 탭 하나가 아니라
<autowiz> 전체 창들이 다 그렇게 되는건가요?
<ferendevelop> 넵 한번 그렇게 문제가 발생하면 크롬 전체에게 영향을 끼칩니다
<ferendevelop> SSL 프로토콜을 사용하는 모든 웹 사이트는 차단되요. Facebook, Google 등등
<autowiz> 보통은 그냥 크레쉬나 plugin 에러가 뜨는데
<autowiz> http 는 잘 되구요? 거참...
<ferendevelop> 좀 특이합니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 점점 이상해 지고 있는데 , 크롬 혹은 SSL 통신쪽 SW 문제일거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 크롬이 인터넷 설정은 익스플로러 설정을 그대로 물려받는걸로 알고 있는데
<autowiz> 있는데요.   음 익플은 또 괜찮으니까 ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> 이상하네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 다른 프로그램이랑 충돌이 나서 그럴 수 도 있을거 같습니다
<autowiz> 특히 보안프로그램들 중에 ...
<ferendevelop> 역시 그런걸까요..
<autowiz> 창단위가 아니라
<autowiz> 전체 창에 영향이 있다는거면 소프트웨어 문제일 가능성이 더 높지않나 싶습니다. 물론 네트웍에서 443 포트만 막을 수 도 있겠습니다만.
<ferendevelop> 일단 한번 재현을 해봐야곘어요.
<ferendevelop> 오 말 끝나기 무섭게 재현했네요
<autowiz> 문제가 생겼을때 바로 ie 로 접속을 하면 어떻게되는지 봐봐야 하겠습니다.
<ferendevelop> 멀쩡히 되고 있습니다.
<autowiz> 크롬은 새탭 열어도 그럴꺼구요?
<autowiz> 새 시크릿 창을 열어도 당근 안되겠지요?
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 시크릿 창은 되네요?
<ferendevelop> 기록 남는거에서 꼬이는건가..
<autowiz> 혹시 기존에 열렸던 창들도 에러 페이지로 바껴버리나요? 아니면
<autowiz> 새로 고침이라던가 뭔가 작업을 하면 에럽페이지가 뜨나요?
<ferendevelop> 기존에 열렸던건 새로고침하는순간 뻗습니다.
<autowiz> 같은 에러페이지가 나오구요?
<ferendevelop> 방금 IRCCloud를 새로고침 했더니
<ferendevelop> 에러 메시지가 안 뜨고 레이아웃이 깨지네요 (CSS 빠진 것처럼요)
<autowiz> 정~ 필요한 문제면 윈도우즈 포멧까지도 고려해봐야겠지만
<Work^Seony> 미팅이 겁나 길었네 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 꼭 그럴건 아닌데 좀 찝찝하네요
<Work^Seony> 일단,
<ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 어서오세요.
<Work^Seony> 해당 컴퓨터의 네트워크 구성을 설명해줘
<ferendevelop> 어떻게 설명드릴까요?
<Work^Seony> vpn 연결된다고 했지?
<ferendevelop> 네, 근데 컴퓨터에 직접 연결은 아니고 공유기단에서 연결하는걸로 보입니다.
<ferendevelop> 일단 제 눈에 보이는 공유기는 두개네요..?
<autowiz> process explorer 나 process hacker 같은걸로 프로세스 정보 주기적으로 기록하다가 뭔가 갑자기 죽은게 없는지 찾아보는건 어떨까요?
<Work^Seony> 아 그래?  route -n 해서 나오는게 필요한데
<Work^Seony> 인증서 기반 인증에 실패했따고 나오는 메시지를 잘 보면,
<Work^Seony> bad ssl client authentication certification이라고 적혀있는데,
<autowiz> 시크릿창 말고 일반 창은 새로 열어도 같은 상황이라는 거지요?
<Work^Seony> 이게 흔하게 발생하는 에러가 아냐
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 네 그렇습니다.
<Work^Seony> 그러니까, 클라이언트 단에서 생기는 문제인데,
<Work^Seony> 이건 크롬이 잘못됐던가 아니면, 거기 네트워크 구성에서 뭔가 문제가 있는 거야
<ferendevelop> 제가 볼 땐 네트워크 구성에 문제가 있다고 생각에 들어요.
<autowiz> 단순히 vpn 이 잠깐 끊기거나해서 문제가 생기는거면
<autowiz> 다시 새로고침하거나 새탭에서는 잘 동작해야할거같은데
<autowiz> 시크립창(이거야 어짜피 프로세스가 새로 생성되니까)   을 열거나
<autowiz> 크롬을 껏다 켜기 전까진 https 는 전부 먹통이 된다고 하니까요
<autowiz> 먹통이 되는게 맞나요?  복잡한 문제는 직접 봐야 좀 편한데 ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> 네 말씀하신 그대로에요
<autowiz> 먹통이 된다는게 반응이 없다는건가요? 아니면 ssl 에러 페이지가 뜬다는건가요?
<ferendevelop> SSL 에러가 뜹니다.
<ferendevelop> 가끔식 그냥 레이아웃만 사라질 때가 있어요. 인터넷 연결이 불안정한것처럼
<Work^Seony> 내가 볼 때는 vpn 세팅이 잘못된게, 예를 들어서 vpn으로 연결해서 쓰는 네트워크가 192.168.0.1/24라면, 그 네트워크를 제외한 나머지 주소까지 전부 vpn으로 보내는 거 같아보여
<Work^Seony> 근데 그렇게 하면 안되거든
<autowiz> 그런데 그렇게 하는게 보안을 위해서 일부러 그렇게 하기도 하더라구요
<autowiz> 본사 보안장비 안거치면 인터넷 안되게
<Work^Seony> 내 추측이지만, 모든 패킷을 vpn 통해서 보내는 데에서 서버측이랑 클라이언트 측이랑 핸드쉐이킹에 실패하는 거 같아
<Work^Seony> 그 본사 보안장비에서 뭔가 필터링을 할테고,
<autowiz> IE 만 그렇다는 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 아니아니
<Work^Seony> 엥? IE에서만요?
<autowiz> 크롬만 그렇다는 ㅠㅠ IE 는 멀쩡한데요
<Work^Seony> 아... 그러면 그럴만한게, IE에서 지원하는 TLS 암호화 프로토콜이 겁나 오래되거나, 결함 때문에 안쓰는 버전을 쓸텐데...
<ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 그러면 본사 보안 장비에서 브라우저 기록, 쿠키 같은거도 핸스 쉐이킹 부분에서 영향을 줄까요?
<Work^Seony> 요즘 ssl 웹사이트 세팅하는데 ie는 고려안할텐데...
<ferendevelop> 세션이나..
<ferendevelop> 문제 발생 후 브라우저를 재시작하거나 시크릿 모드를 사용하면 괜찮은걸봐서 세션쪽? 문제인 것 같아요
<ferendevelop> 제가 네트워크는 잘 모르지만 제 생각은 그렇습니다.
<autowiz> 그냥 새탭도 세션을 새로 열 것도 같은데
<autowiz> 으음...
<autowiz> 크롬 재설치 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 지금 쓰고 있는 크롬은 포터블입니다..ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> 원래 깔려 있던 애가 문제가 있어서 포터블을 사용하고 있는데 흠.. 하긴 포터블도 레지스트리 같은건 공유하죠..?
<Work^Seony> 글쎄 추측만으로는 확실하지 않지만, 내부 L2단에서 뭔가 있다면 절대 모르지
<Work^Seony> 잠시 손님이 와서..
<autowiz> 포털블은 다들 지맘대로라
<autowiz> 어떤지 저떤지 모르겠네요
<autowiz> 같은 네트웍단에 노트북을 물려놓고 테스트 해보 는 수 밖에 없을거 같네요
<autowiz> 중간에 꼽고 그런건 아니고 같은 망에 놓고 똑같은 에런가 생기는지 보는거지요
<ferendevelop> 조만간 노트북 델고 와야겠넹요.
<autowiz> 아... 맥북은 안됩니다 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 왜요?
<autowiz> 특성이 다를 가능성이 있습니다.
<ferendevelop> 그런가요..
<ferendevelop> 복잡하네요
<autowiz> 브라우저 agent 정보 등이 다르기때문에 가능하면 같은 OS 에서 테스트하는게 맞을거 같습니다.
<ferendevelop> VMWare 정도면 괜찮을려나요?
<autowiz> 아 VM 웨어가 있군요
<autowiz> 네 그거로 한번 해보는것도 괜찮을거 같습니다.
<ferendevelop> 나중에 해보고 결과 말씀드리겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 이제 엄청 피곤해지기 시작하네요...
<autowiz> 좀 쉬셔야 하는거 아닌가요?
<autowiz> 가 수면 상태에 진입하신다던가 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 일하고 있을 때 자는건 저 스스로 허락을 못 해서요ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 뭔가 죄짓는 기분이라..
<autowiz> 오오 멋진데요
<ferendevelop> 아직 초창기라서 그런걸지도 모르겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 지금 머리가 하얗고 어질어질해지네요..
<Work^Seony> autowiz, 멋진게 아니라 젊어서 체력이... ㅋ
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 체력이 안 좋습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 야간에 혼자 자리지키는거 , 저일할때는 짬되는사람 아니면 안시켰는데
<autowiz> 거기 일한지 좀 돼신건가요?
<ferendevelop> 이제 한 3달되어갑니다
<ferendevelop> http://imgur.com/137R0KI 이러고 멍 때리고 있네요
<autowiz> 손님이 너무 적어서 그런가
<autowiz> 아니면 feren 님 되게 선하게 생기셨거나
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 아뇨, 제가 일을 잘해서 그렇습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 아뇨.. 그건 더 아닙니다..
<autowiz> 맞는지 아닌지는 나중에 제가 검증하러 가겠습니다.
<ferendevelop> 조만간 Seony님 뵈러 갈 때 오셔도 괜찮습니다. ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 휴일이 별로 없지요?
<ferendevelop> 목요일날 쉽니다. ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 언젠간 Google IO 행사 같은데 참석하면서 Seony님을 뵐 날이 오겠지..라고 생각했었는데 Seony님이 오실 줄은 몰랐네요ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저번에 나 한국 갔었을 때는 못봤었나?
<Work^Seony> 그때 누구 봤던거지...
<Work^Seony> 아 인구 봤구나
<ferendevelop> 제가 한국 들어오실 때 코난 오브라이언 부럽지 않은 공항 맞이 해드리도록 해보겠습니다
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ 울산에서 인천공항까지 오려고?
<ferendevelop> 사실 인천공항은 너무 멀고 인천까지 가는걸로 하겠습니다.
<ferendevelop> 저번에 인천공항 가는데 KTX로 3시간 가까이 걸렸는데 답답해 미칠뻔 했어요..
<autowiz> 아 정말 공항 픽업 갈까요?
<ferendevelop> 서울 - 인천공항은 사람 별로 없어서 편하게 있긴 했지만 그 때까지 너무 힘들었네요..
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 저를 픽업해주세요!!
<autowiz> 광명역으로 KTX 타고 오시면 저랑 같이 가시지요 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 며칠날 들어오시나요?
<autowiz> 그러면 플랜카드도 만들어야 겠네요
<Work^Seony> 3월 30일
<Work^Seony> 아니다 31일
<autowiz> 한국 시간인가요?
<Work^Seony> 한국시간으로 3월 31일 오후 5시 45분 도착입니다
<ferendevelop> 31일날 들어오신다면 정말 공항까지 갈 수 있을 것 같은데요?
<autowiz> feren 님 금요일 아침 출근이신가요?
<ferendevelop> 금요일 오후 6시 출근입니다.
<ferendevelop> 목요일 11시 30분 퇴근입니다.
<autowiz> 좀 여유가 있긴하네요
<autowiz> 목요일 11시 30분 퇴근은 오전인가요?
<ferendevelop> 오후입니다
<ferendevelop> 근데 그 때 KTX가 없네요.
<autowiz> 31일이 목요일 인디요
<ferendevelop> 30일날 퇴근 후 넘어가는걸 찾아봤거든요.
<autowiz> 야간 고속버스는 어떠신가요?
<ferendevelop> 여기서 KTX역까지 20분이면 가는 거리라서 괜찮을 것 같았는데 광명역으로 조회해서 그런지 차가 없네요.
<autowiz> 서울역 가는건 광명 다 설텐데 일단 서울역 다시 조회해보세요
<ferendevelop> 서울역도 없습니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 아니 반대이지요 서울역가는거 중에 일부만 광명에 섭니다.
<autowiz> 그러면 30일날 23:30 에 퇴근하시고 31일은 쉬시는거지요?
<autowiz> 4월1일은 18시 출근이시고
<ferendevelop> 네 맞습니다.
<autowiz> 31일 아침 ktx 는 어떤가요?
<ferendevelop> 하긴 그 편이 좋겠네요. 30일날 들어가봐야 바로 방 잡고 자야 하는데 돈 아깝네요ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 05시 22분 출발 07시 45분 도착 있네요.
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 뭐 나때문에 그럴 필요까지야..
<autowiz> 아닙니다.
<autowiz> 플랜카드 꼭 보여드리겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 비행기는 얼마 할라나 궁금해서 알아봤는데 13만원이네요ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 정가는 좀 비싸지요
<autowiz> 미리 예매하거나 취소된거 들어가는 저가항공권은 좀 싸구요
<ferendevelop> 비행기는 너무 사치..입니다 울산에서 김포라니ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 교통수단은 시간에 안늦게 젤 싼게 좋은겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 이상하게 버스도 없네요?
<ferendevelop>  autowiz, ircCloud^Seony : 이번에는 다른 에러가 발생했네요.
<ferendevelop> autowiz, ircCloud^Seony : 잘못된 SSL 클라이언트 인증서입니다.
<Work^Seony> ie에서만?
<autowiz> 으음 한글과 영어 차이 아닌가요?
<ferendevelop> Chrome에서 발생합니다.
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 둘 다 한글로 에러가 발생하는데 이번에는 에러 메시지가 좀 다르네요.
<ferendevelop> IE는 멀쩡합니다, 거다가 Chrome에서는 사이트 접속하니깐 이미지가 다 깨지는데 IE에서는 정상적으로 보이네요.
<autowiz> 크게 다르지 않은듯 . 비슷한거 같습니다만.
<autowiz> 일단 노트북 붙여서 보기전엔 다른건 도움이 안될듯 합니다
<ferendevelop> 그래야겠습니다.
<ferendevelop> 퇴근까지 1시간 남았네요  +_+
<autowiz> 마라톤 경기를 하면
<autowiz> 중반정도인가 부터는 정신력 으로 버티는거라고 하더라구요
<ferendevelop> 마라톤을 해보지는 않았지만 심히 공감됩니다.
<autowiz> feren 님도 체력은 소진됐을거고 , 지금부터는 버티는거지요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 몸을 좀 움직이면서 잠이 깨면 , 잠이 깨는건 좋은데 이미 체력이 바닥이라 손님이 오시면 힘들텐데 ... 음..
<autowiz> 셀프주유소니까 그래도 괜찮으시겠네요
<ferendevelop> 아까 VIP(거래처) 손님 오셔서 커피 하나 사주셔서 너무 감사히 잘 먹고 있습니다ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 다른친구들은 놀러다니고 자고있을시간에 고생이 많으시네요
<autowiz> 그렇다고 으시대지는 마시구요 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 이게 자랑은 아니죠..ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저는 자랑거리라고 생각합니다. 다만 거기에 자아도취되면 영~ 결과가 안좋아서
<ferendevelop> 어떤 결과가 생기나요?
<autowiz> 그냥 조금 열심히 살았던거 가지고 자기 만족이라던가 자기위로 에 빠져서 인생을 망치게 되는경우가 있을 수 있지요
<ferendevelop> 그럴 수도 있군요...
<autowiz> 인생은 그냥 쉬지않게 계속 열심히 겸손하게 사는겁니다~
<autowiz> 쉬지않고
<ferendevelop> 그렇죠? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 네 맞습니다. 안그러면 저한테 맞습니다.
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 잠이 깨는 라임이였습니다
<autowiz> 아아 웃으실때가 아니지 말입니다. 이번껀 진심이지 말입니다.
<ferendevelop> 저도 웃지만 새겨 듣고 있습니다!
<autowiz> 태양의 후예  진구 인가 너무 맘에 듭니다.
<ferendevelop> 어떤점이요?
<autowiz> 진구가 상사로 나오는데 여친이 중위돌 나옵니다.
<autowiz> 일부러 경어만 쓰는데 , 애처롭기도 하고 귀엽기도하고
<autowiz> 멋있기도 하고
<ferendevelop> 아 요즘 인기 있다던 드라마가 그 드라마인가보네요
<autowiz> 제일 마음에 드는건 남자가 밀어낼려고하는데 여자가 계속 다가가는게
<autowiz> 그게 부러운거 같습니다. ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 옛날부터 그런 로망이 좀 있어서 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 그건 저도 부럽네요
<ferendevelop> 좋아하는 누나가 있는데 잘 될련지 모르겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 소중한 사랑 오래오래 간직하는것도 한 방법인데
<autowiz> 저는 그냥 너무 고민하지말고 고백할껀 하고
<autowiz> 안되면 잊어버리는게 나을때도 있지 않나 싶습니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 저는 이러다 차일거 같습니다. ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 모두들 같은 말씀을 하시네요ㅋㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 아침부터 까마귀들이 바삐 이동하네요
<autowiz> feren 님 주량은 얼마에요? 설마 올해 술을 처음 먹어본다고 말씀하실건 아니시지요?
<ferendevelop> 날마다 다른데 보통 2병에서 3병 정도 먹습니다.
<autowiz> 커엉ㄱ
<autowiz> 고랜가요?
<ferendevelop> 아닙니다 대신 빨리 먹으면 얼마 못 먹습니다
<autowiz> 아 저도 체력이 점점 떨어지네요
<autowiz> 9시반까지 여친 만나러 가야하는데
<autowiz> 좀 잤어야 하는데 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 아침부터 염장이라뇨..ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그 분은 몇살이나 연상이신가요?
<autowiz> 띠동값은 아니시지요?
<ferendevelop> 3살입니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 쉽게 말도 못꺼내시겠네요 . 괜히 섯부르게 고백했다가 영영 기회가 없어질까봐
<ferendevelop> 네 그렇습니다ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 한가지 알고 있는건 누나가 연하를 별로 좋아하지 않는다는거네요.
<ferendevelop> 그나저나 이번달 말에 서울 갈 생각에 들뜨네요ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 서울에는 무슨 일로 가는 거야?
<ferendevelop> 형 뵈러요....
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 뭔 연예인 보러가는 것도 아니고, 굳이 나 보려고 돈쓰고 시간쓰고 할 필요는 없어 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 챗에서 보면 되지
<ferendevelop> 아뇨, 무조건 뵈러 갈겁니다ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 연예인은 관심 없어도 형은 뵈러 가야되요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그래 뭐, 온다면 여기 아얄씨 사람들이랑 다 같이 보면 좋지
<ferendevelop> 개인적으로 라즈곤형도 오시면 좋을텐데 말이죠ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 쉽지 않겠지요 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 아무래도 그렇죠
<autowiz> 퇴근하고 집가서 씻고 준비해야할 시간입니다.
<autowiz> 6분만 있다가 갈렵니다 ㅋ
<ferendevelop> 빨리 마치고 집 가서 아침 먹고 싶네요
<autowiz> 조금만 더 힘내시지 말입니다.
<ferendevelop> 이 시간쯤 되면 마감만 잘 맞아라.. 이 생각만 합니다
<autowiz> 저녁늦게나 돌아올거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 좋은 주말들 되십시요~
<ferendevelop> 들어가세요~
<ferendevelop> 퇴근합니다~
#ubuntu-ko 2016-03-05
<mattkim> 좋은아침입니다
<mattkim> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<mattkim> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 한국에는 폰을 장기로 렌탈해주는 서비스가 없겠죠?  at&t에다 한국 여행가는데 임시로 언락 좀 해주면 안되냐고 물어보니까 안된다는군요...
<mattkim> 1년인가 썼으면 언락 시켜주지 않나용??
<mattkim> 편의점에서 선불폰 살 수 있는데 그거 사서 써보시는게 좋을거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 그래요?  폰까지 같이 팔아요?
<mattkim> 넵 ㅎㅎ 폰까지 같이 팔아요 근데 그.. 스마트폰은 아니지만요
<Work^Seony> 아... 그렇군요....
<Work^Seony> 아 그럼 대체 몇 개를 들고다녀야할지...
<Work^Seony> 선불폰 + 에그 + 스마트폰
<mattkim> 찾아보니까 스마트폰도 나오는거 같은데 음.. 거의 안드로이드 초기? 모델 같아 보이네용
<Work^Seony> 어차피 제 아이폰을 들고갈 거라서, 선불폰은 걍 전화만 받을 수 있으면 될 것 같아요
<mattkim> 아하 :)
<mattkim> 가격대는 대게 3만원~9만원 정도인가봐요
<Work^Seony> 차라리 스마트폰 + 데이터로 일반 전화를 할 수 있으면 좋겠는데, 그것도 쉽지않아보이네요...
<Work^Seony> 오 그렇군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 음...  인터파크 보니까 선불폰 판매하는 사람들이 중고스마트폰으로 장사를 하는군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 나쁘지않은 아이디어인듯 싶은데...
<mattkim> 넵 편의점용도 다 중고폰이라고 되어있어요
<JasonJang> ircCloud^Seony: 제가 전에 단기 선불 스마트폰 연락드렸구만...
<mattkim> 듀얼모니터를 한개의 모니터인것처럼 사용할 수 도 있을까요?예를들면 프로그램을 전체화면으로 키우면 양쪽 모니터 전부다 덮을 수 있게 ..
<commania> 안녕하세요
<mattkim> 안녕하세요 :)
<JasonJang> mattkim:어떤 오에스든 됩니다.
<mattkim> 아 넵 방법을 찾았어요 ㅎㅎ 감사합니다
<JasonJang> 어떤 오에스든 기본 지원 됩니다.
<JasonJang> ^^
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요! 다시 출근했습니다!
<mattkim> 어서오십시오~
<ferendevelop> 반갑습니다~
<autowiz> feren 님 야간 타임만 해요?
<autowiz> 볼일은 대충 본거 같고 저녁먹기 전에 살짝 들어왔습니다.
<mattkim> 어서오세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 일본 소설인데 10대 소션소녀 집단 하나가 어른들의 체제에 반박하며 어떤 섬? 에 독립 도시 혹은 국가를 만들어가는 내용인데요
<autowiz> 소설 제목은 외래어 였던거 같은데 기억이 안나네요 도무지
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 넵, 야간 타임만 일합니다.
<autowiz> 그럼 평일에는 몇시부터 몇시까지 일하시나요?
<ferendevelop> 월화수토일은 오후 6시부터 오후 11시 30분까지 일하고,
<ferendevelop> 금요일은 오후 6시 출근 다음 날(토요일) 오전 8시 30분까지 일합니다.
<autowiz> 목요일은 쉬시는거구요
<ferendevelop> 넵
<autowiz> 친구들 만날 시간 없어서 돈은 잘 모이겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 넵 ㅎㅎ 5일 있으면 월급 날이네요.
<autowiz> 기억해두겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ카드 정지하도록 하겠습니다
<autowiz> 뭐  라구욧? ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 저녁 먹고 돌아오겠습니다.
<ferendevelop> 옙
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 혹시 소설 이름이 샹그리라인가요?
<ferendevelop> IRCCloud에서 채팅 기록을 삭제할 수 있는 방법이 있나요?
<ferendevelop> /clear
<ferendevelop> 헐 죄송합니다, 안 먹히네요.
<autowiz> 샹그리라는 아닌듯 ㅠㅠ 합니다
<ferendevelop> 음ㅋㅋ 뭘까요..
<ircCloud^Seony> mattkim: 두개의 디스플레이를 하나처럼 쓰는건, xinerama라고하는 세팅을 찾아보세요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-03-06
<autowiz>  안녕하세욧
<razgon_MBP> 리하이요.
<razgon_MBP> 아.. 이제 겨우 일어 났네요.
<razgon_MBP> 모두 즐거운 휴일이 되세요.
<razgon_MBP> 저는 마눌님의 명령으로 보성 녹차밭갑니다.
<autowiz> 라즈곤님 서을 오실일은 혹시 없으신가요?
<razgon_MBP> 가고 싶죠. 근데. 저는 묶인몸...ㅠㅠ
<razgon_MBP> 2주뒤에 학회때문에 서울갑니다.
<razgon_MBP> 아니 3주뒤
<autowiz> 학회만 하고 바로 내려 가시나요?
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<mattkim> 안녕하세요 :)
<autowiz> 네 안녕
<autowiz> 하라고 해서 했습니다.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<mattkim> 오 xinerama 이거 제가 찾던 바로 그것이네요!
<autowiz> 몇대정도나 생각하시나요? ㅎㅎ
<mattkim> 모니터 네개 연결해볼려고요 ㅋㅋ
<mattkim> 옆에 학원이 문을 닫으면서 정사각형? 모니터를 많이 주고 가서요 이걸 한개처럼 크게 해볼까 했어요 ㅎㅎ 작은 모니터라서
<autowiz> 테두리가  작은 편이아니면 은근 거슬리긴합니다.
<mattkim> 넵 ㅎㅎ 그래서 다 뜯어내려고요
<autowiz> 혹시 보셨는지 모르겠는데 가전제품 판매하는곳이라던가 , 행사 같은거 가면
<mattkim> AD보드 같은거는 대충 글루건으로 뒤에 고정시키고 ^^;;
<autowiz> 멀티비젼 사용하는곳이 있는데 그런느낌으로다가 사용하면 좋을거같습니다.
<mattkim> 오 네! 바로 그거에용 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 뭔가 보이긴 보이는데 테두리가 있어도 괜찮다는 생각이 드는정도로다가
<autowiz> 혹시 분해 해보셨는지 모르겠는데
<autowiz> 디스플레이 패널 자체에 외곽구역혹은 부품이 있는경우가 있습니다.
<autowiz> 참고하십시요.
<mattkim> 아하 넵 ㅎㅎ 감사합니당
<mattkim> 모니터가 딱 여덟대네요 ㅎㅎ 넓게 해볼 수 있을거같아요
<autowiz> 9대가 더 좋았을 수 도 있었을텐데요 아하.... 해상도 사이즈 비슷한 모니터 한개 중고로 사시는건 어떠신가요? ㅎㅎ
<mattkim> 요새 이런거 구할곳이 있을지 모르겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<mattkim> 아 ㅋㅋ 다시 가서 세어보니 11대에요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 좋으네요 11대 부럽 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 4x3 하면 12대 필요하니 그래도
<autowiz> 중고모니터 한대 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 이렇게 생각하면 끝이 없겠지요 ㅎㅎ
<mattkim> 아 ㅋㅋ 결국 한대씩 꼭 모자라네요
<autowiz> 거의 그럴껍니다.
<autowiz> 12대가 있으면또
<autowiz> 4x4 를 바라게 됩니다.
<mattkim> 그런데 이게 막 그래픽 카드 엄청 좋은거 써야하고 그런거는 아니지요?
<autowiz> 그래픽카드 여러개가 필요할껍니다.
<autowiz> 싼거라도 , pci 방식중고 그래픽 카드를 사시거나
<mattkim> 넹 근데 돌아다니는거가 다 오래된거라서
<autowiz> pci-e 슬롯 많은 메인보드가 필요합니다.
<mattkim> 250? 이런거 ㅋㅋ
<razgon_MBP> 리하이요
<mattkim> 안녕하세용
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<razgon_MBP> 안녕하세요?
<razgon_MBP> https://goo.gl/photos/88Z27r5KC8bmHjo4A
<razgon_MBP> 보성 녹차밭에 다녀왔습니다.
<razgon_MBP> autowiz, 아 답이 끊겼네요. 학회 준비 실무진이라 가장 먼저가고 가장 나중에 내려와야 합니다.ㅠ
<razgon_MBP> 망할 애플.. 나에게 더 많은 돈을 쓰게 만드네요. 어제 오늘 10만원 쓰게하는..ㅠㅠ
<mattkim> 오 넓네요
<mattkim> 보성 녹차밭 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_MBP> http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/item/detailview/Item.aspx?goodscode=771254329&pos_shop_cd=SH&pos_class_cd=111111111&pos_class_kind=T&keyword_order=%b8%c6%ba%cf+%b5%b5%c5%b7&keyword_seqno=9229124811&search_keyword=%b8%c6%ba%cf+%b5%b5%c5%b7
<razgon_MBP> 이십만원 더쓰게 하려는 ㅠㅠ
<razgon_MBP> 어제 alfred를 사버렸네요.. scrivener살뻔했다는..ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> eㄷㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> 맥이유?
<razgon_MBP> 지금은 맥입니다.
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> 지금 os가 어케 되세유
<HolyKnight> 본녀는 아직 메버릭스인 것 같은데..
<razgon_MBP> 엘케피탄요.
<razgon_MBP> 13인치 맥북프로 레티나.
<HolyKnight> 오호
<HolyKnight> 최신이군유.
<HolyKnight> 그럼 본녀도 아무래도 업데이트해야하려나...
<HolyKnight> 본녀 맥은 맥북 에어유.
<HolyKnight> 몇인치는 몰겠네유
<HolyKnight> 맥북에어중 가장 큰거일 거예유
<HolyKnight> 최신os가 버그 어쩌구 얘기가 많아서 아직 업데이트를 망설여왔는디..
<razgon_MBP> 아직은 버그가 있는 거 같습니다.
<razgon_MBP> 최신은 아니고 지금 나오는 usb-c가 있는 맥북의 이전 버젼이죠.
<razgon_MBP> 저는 컴퓨터 전공이 아니라서 업데이트 빨리 했습니다만.
<razgon_MBP> 조금 늦게 하셔도 될거에요.
<razgon_MBP> 이게 업데이트 하면서 나간돈이 많아요..ㅠㅠ
<razgon_MBP> 맥이 왜 사람들이 쓰는지 알겟네요.
<razgon_MBP> 진짜. 이거 만든사람의 혼이 담겨있네요.
<razgon_MBP> 물론 그에 상응하는 비용을 지불해야 된다는 게 ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> eㄷㄷ
<razgon_MBP> 대신 좋은 건 일단 미려하게 나오게 하는 그게 있어서.
<HolyKnight> 업데이트하면 나가는 돈이 많다는게 무슨 의미인가유
<HolyKnight> 앱 때문인가유?
<razgon_MBP> 예
<razgon_MBP> 패러럴즈.ㅋㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> 최신 os 호환성 이런거때문인가보군유
<razgon_MBP> 엘케피탄으로 올리니 작동이 안되어서 업그레이드 하니 바로 되더군요.
<razgon_MBP> 옙
<razgon_MBP> ㅋㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<razgon_MBP> 근데 패러럴즈는 버전업하면 비용 내야 되서.ㅋ
<razgon_MBP> 근데 알프레드를 보니 좋아보여서 설치햇는데. 워크플로우 괜찮은 거 뭐 있을까요? 다음 네이버검색워크 플로우는 설치햇습니다만.
<razgon_MBP> 맛점하세요
<autowiz> 저 녹차밭 라즈곤님 꺼지요? ㅎㅎ
<razgon_MBP> 헐... 그러면 제가 고민하면서 살 필요없는디요.ㅋ
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 무슨 스탠드가 저리 비싸나요 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_LeO660m> 그래서 저것을 살건지 상당한 고민을.
<razGon_LeO660m> 그래서 맥북은 가깝지도 않게 멀지도 않게 하고 있습니다. ㅎ
<autowiz> 라즈곤님은 벌이도 괜찮으시니까 사시면 됩니다.
<razgon_MBP> 실제로 쓸만할까에 대한 고민을 하면 그리 흥미가 안나긴해요.ㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 라즈곤님 3주 뒤에 서울 오신다면, 운이 좋으면 볼 수 있겠네요
<autowiz> 저도 그래서 여쭤봤습니다.
<autowiz> 바로 내려가시는지 조금 시간 여유가 있으신지
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요! 출근했습니다!
<autowiz> 주말에도 고생이 많으십니다.
<ferendevelop> 항상 절 반겨주시는 분이 계서서 괜찮습니다.
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 근데 책 이름은 뭘까요.. 궁금하네요
<autowiz> 저도 많이많이 궁금합니다 ㅋㅋ
<matthewkim> 안녕하세용
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세용
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 10대 국가 건설, 도시 건설 아무리 찾아봐도 안 보이네요ㅠ
<autowiz> 저도 이래 저래 단어들 조합해서 찾아봐도 안나오네요
<ferendevelop> 야간은 확실히 할 게 없어요
<matthewkim> universal access 에 pointing and clicking 에 있는 mouse key 써보신분 계신가용
<ferendevelop> matthewkim: 숫자 키로 마우스 이동하는 기능 말씀이시죠? 사용해봤습니다.
<matthewkim> 네 맞아요. 이게 제가 사용하려고 해보니까 숫자키로 움직일 때 마우스포인터의 움직임이 너무 느려서요. 혹시 어떻게 해결할 수 있을까요
<matthewkim> 15.10 이에요~
<ferendevelop> http://askubuntu.com/questions/195000/mouse-arrow-moving-slowly-using-keyboard-keys
<ferendevelop> 키보드반복 속도를 조절하여 속도를 변경할 수 있는가보네요.
<matthewkim> 아 넵 저거 해봤는데 저거하면 글자칠 때 엄청 불편해지고;; 또 효과가 없더라고요
<matthewkim> mouse key 의 움직임은 변하지 않았어요 ㅠ
<ferendevelop> 최신 버전에서는 이 방법이 안 되는 것 같네요.
<ferendevelop> 글쎄요, 저도 잘 모르곘습니다.
<matthewkim> 감사합니다. 아무래도 순정기능(?)을 고쳐 쓰는거 보다 다른 유사 프로그램을 찾는쪽이 빠를거 같아요 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> matthewkim: sudo apt-get install xkbset
<ferendevelop> matthewkim: xkbset ma 60 10 10 20 10
<ferendevelop> matthewkim: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1977588
<ferendevelop> matthewkim: 이 문서에 따르면 저 위에 명령어가 도움을 줄 수 있는 모양입니다.
<matthewkim> 헛 금방 해보고 오겠습니다.
<matthewkim> 와.. 되네요 -.-;
<matthewkim> 어제 #ubuntu 채널에서 알려주는것도 다 안되었는데 이걸 어떻게 찾으셨대요; 감사합니다 정말 -_-;
<ferendevelop> 아닙니다ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> matthewkim: 해당 명령어의 전달 인자 설명은 다음과 같습니다. "xkbset ma [delay] [interval] [time to max] [max speed] [curve]"
<ferendevelop> 맞춰 사용하시면 될 것 같아요.
<matthewkim> 네 ㅠ 정말 감사합니다 와 ㅋㅋ 편하네용
<ferendevelop> 다행입니다 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 집에 공유기 세 개를 사용하고 있는데 내부 네트워크 망을 같은 망에 둘 순 없을까요?
<ferendevelop> 공유기 A(192.168.0.1), 공유기 B(192.168.1.1), 공유기 C(192.168.2.1) 이렇게 사용 중인데 192.168.0.X 망에 모두 둒을 수 있는 방법은 없나요?
<matthewkim> 이거에 관련된거가 맞는건지는 잘 모르겠는데 예전에 어깨너머로 보니까 공유기를 허브처럼 만들어 쓰는게 있던데
<ferendevelop> 공유기 설정에서 허브 모드 하는 그거 말씀이신가요?
<matthewkim> 네넹
<ferendevelop> 제가 아마 허브 모드 해놓고도 저렇게 설정한걸로 기억합니다ㅠ
<matthewkim> 아하 그렇군요 ^^;
<ferendevelop> 조만간 NAS를 하나 구축할려고 하는데 제 방에 있을 NAS를 거실에서 접속해야 하니깐.. 슬슬 어찌 해야 할 것 같은데 잘 모르겠네요.
<matthewkim> 오오
<matthewkim> 집에서 쓰시는거에요?
<matthewkim> 아님 업무용? ㅎ
<ferendevelop> NAS요?
<matthewkim> 넵
<ferendevelop> 집에서 사용할려 합니다~
<ferendevelop> 맥 타임머신, 개인 자료, 영화, 가족 사진 등등
<ferendevelop> 서버용 랙이나 ITX 보드나 라즈베리파이로 구성할 생각인데 시중에 파는 NAS는 어떤가 싶어서 봤는데 다르긴 다르네요ㅎㅎ
<matthewkim> 저거 가격이 만만치 않던데
<ferendevelop> 비싸긴 하네요.. 대부분 20선이네요;
<matthewkim> 근데 정말 하나 집에 있으면 엄청 편할거같아요
<ferendevelop> 사실 예전에 죽어 가던 본체에 우분투 깔고 이것저것 깔아서 NAS 구성했었는데 있으면 정말 편하긴 편합니다 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 잘만 활용한다면 하이엔드급 스마트폰 부럽지 않네요ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 2TB 정도 RAID 1 구성 할까 싶습니다.
<matthewkim> 제품 어디꺼 알아보고 계세요?
<ferendevelop> 딱히 어디를 알아보지는 않고 그냥 구경 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<matthewkim> 이거 음 혹시 제가 번호 알려드려도 되나요
<ferendevelop> 번호요?
<matthewkim> 제가 딱히 도움드릴 수 있는거는 없지만 작은 컴퓨터가게하고 있어서 딜러몰에 등록이 되어있는데요
<matthewkim> 제품 딜러가로 주문해드릴 수 있는 정도가 ㅎㅎ;
<ferendevelop> 오! 만약 시중 NAS를 구입하게 되면 말씀드릴께요.
<matthewkim> 넹 010-5148-5354 여기로 제품 문자주시면 제가 딜러몰에서 가격 봐드릴게요
<ferendevelop> 가격대가 있어서 고민입니다. 따로 우분투 홈 서버 있으면 테스팅도 가능해서 편하다보니 고민이네요
<ferendevelop> 예 감사합니다!
<razgon_MBP> 리하이요
<matthewkim> 어서오세요
<ferendevelop> razgon_MBP: 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 아아악 아아악
<autowiz> 아픕니다.
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 어디가 아프신가요?
<autowiz> 새로운걸 할려니 머리가 아픕니다.
<ferendevelop> 어떤건가요?
<autowiz> https://cloud.google.com/appengine/docs/python/gettingstartedpython27/usingwebapp
<autowiz> GAE 라고 하는거라는데
<autowiz> 제가 멍청해서그런지 잘 이해가 안가네요 ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> 어느 부분이 이해가 잘 안되시는거에요?
<autowiz> 아 한부분을 빼먹었었네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 구글 계정 설정부분 읽고 있습니다.
<ferendevelop> 해결하신건가요?
<autowiz> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 다행이네요. ㅋㅋ
<razgon_MBP> 리하이요
<ferendevelop> razgon_MBP: 안녕하세요
<razgon_MBP> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660m> 재부팅하겟습니다.
<HolyKnight> http://www.etnews.com/20160304000199
<HolyKnight> https://github.com/utilForever/OpenGLStudy
<HolyKnight> http://www.huffingtonpost.kr/2016/03/05/story_n_9392064.html
<razgon_irccloud> 한가지 팁을 알려드리자면.
<razgon_irccloud> 저렇게 상처나서 검어진 부분은 손톱밑으로 피가 터져서 압박되서 무지하게 아픕니다.
<razgon_irccloud> 병원에 가시면 좋구요. 만약 병원에 가시지 못하는 상황이시면 ..아니 바늘이 필요하군요.
<HolyKnight> 바늘로 어케 해유
<razgon_irccloud> 피난곳 위에 손톱에 구멍을 뚫어내서 피를 빼줘야 합니다.
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<razgon_irccloud> 압박이 되는 압력을 낮추어야죠
<HolyKnight> 글쿤유
<autowiz> 저도 어디선가 들어본거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 손톱에 구멍을 뚫어서 피를 빼면 덜아프다고 들었습니다.
<ferendevelop>  으 터트리는게 더 아플 것 같아요
<autowiz> 으음 이걸 해보고 알려달라고 하면 얻어맞겠지요? ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 네! ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> 개인적으로 공부하신(프로그래밍 언어, 독후감 등등)결과물을 정리하는 방법 있으신가요?
<autowiz> 정리를 못해서 개고생 하고 있습니다 ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ사실 autowiz님이라면 뭔가 방법이 있을 것 같았는데 말이죠
<autowiz> 파일들 ( 소스 , 문서 , 실행파일 ) 은
<autowiz> mission 폴더 안에
<autowiz> 20160307-google-gae 이런식으로 전부 집어 넣습니다.
<ferendevelop> 저는 공부한걸 한 곳에 공부하고 싶거든요ㅠㅠ 모조리
<autowiz> 필요한경우 mission-linke 디렉토리에 링크를 만들어서 카테고리 관리하는데
<autowiz> 카테고리 로 나누는건 좀 힘들어서 ㅠㅠ
<ferendevelop> 예를 들어 C++를 공부한다면 그 책의 내용에서 중요한거 다 한 곳에 몰고 싶어서 이것저것 알아봤는데 마땅한게 없네요
<autowiz> 그래도 나중에 관련 자료찾을때는 파일이나 디렉토리 이름 등으로 검색해서 찾고 있지요
<ferendevelop> 대부분 폴더를 이용하시네요
<ferendevelop> Confluence가 제일 좋았는데 좀 많이 무겁네요
<yjm> hello~
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
#ubuntu-ko 2017-02-27
<razGon_i7> 모닝요
<jasonKR> hi~ all
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Ferendevelop> ircCloud^Seony: 드디어 이사(?)를 마쳤습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 서울 어디로 자리잡았어?
<Ferendevelop> 양쳔향교역입니다
<Ferendevelop> 지하철로 김포공항역 옆옆옆옆 정류장 입니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 내가 한국에 살 때 직장다니던 동네 근처네
<Ferendevelop> 오 그렇군요..
<Ferendevelop> 당연히 인천에서 직장 다니셨을꺼라 생각했는데 말이죠 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> Ferendevelop: 서울 입성하셨군요. 축하드려요.^^
<Ferendevelop> lexlove: 감사합니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz_> 17킬로 거리구만
<autowiz_> 차로 40분
<autowiz_> 대중교통으로는 1식산
<autowiz_> 1시간
<autowiz_> 곧 개강이라 두근두근 메모리얼 하고 있겠구만 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 서울에 살아보고 싶었는데 이번 생에는 글렀네요.
<razGon_i7> 서울로 드디어..ㅎ
<jasonKR> lex love:  풉. ㅋㅋㅋ 별 말씀 다 하신다. "뭣이 중한디?"요~
<lexlove> jasonKR: 진심으로 서울에서 살아보고 싶었어요.ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 그런데 그 마음을 먹었을때가 30대 중반이라서 쉽지가 않더라구요.
<lexlove> 더 어렸을때는 세상이 무서워서 도전정신이 부족했지요.^^
<Ferendevelop> autowiz_: 오 가깝군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> Feren 생각보다 멀기도 하고 가깝기도 하고 그렇지 ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 그렇네요 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 겁나 신기합니다 뭐든지 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 오늘 왜이리도 뻐근한지.
<jasonKR> 대부분의 사람들은 가보지 않은 무지개끝 동네에 대한 막연한 동경이 있기 마련이죠.
<jasonKR> 갔네? 없다? LexLove. 쩝
<samahui_x> 저희 집에서 가깝군요
<samahui_x> 회사는 역삼 집은 월드컵경기장쪽 DMC거든요
<samahui_x> 앗
<samahui_x> 나갔군요
<samahui_x> ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 앗
<drake_kr> 분당에서 김포 가는중입니다으
<drake_kr> 토요일에는 한국과 일본이 찜닭에 하나되는 자리가 있었습니다
<drake_kr> 일본 상황도 그다지 좋지는 않나봅니다...
<samahui_x> 세계 경재가 다 않좋은거 같아요
<samahui_x> 그러니 트럼프가 대통령되는 세상이 오고 그런거겠죠.
<samahui_x> 그나저나
<autowiz_> 사마휘님 안녕하세요~ ^^
<samahui_x> 패미컴미니 수집욕에 샀다가 내장게임 달랑 30개... 그것도 하는건 몇개 안되서 좌절했었는데 어제 해킹성공해서 게임수 99개로 늘려줬네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_x> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 패미컴을 사셨군요~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 구형 장비를 최신기술로 다시 만든 그모델인가요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui_x> 패미컴 미니 산지 좀 됬었는데 어제 해킹에 성공했죠
<samahui_x> 네
<samahui_x> 그모델입니다. 팩도 안들어가고 패드도 손가락 만한
<samahui_x> 전원도 휴대폰 충전기로 바뀌고 화면연결도 HDMI로 되는 그녀석입니다
<autowiz_> 휘향찬란하군요~ ㅎㅎ
<samahui_x> 크기가 담배갑 두개 붙여놓은 크기 정도라서 장식해놓으면 귀엽긴 합니다
<sksno1> 안녕하세요
<samahui_x> 안녕하세요~
<drake_kr> 생각보다 크네요
<drake_kr> 예전에 msx2+ 나온거 보니 라즈베리만하던데
<drake_kr> Nes는 팩이 좀 커서 그런가요
<autowiz_> 게임기라는건 참 신기한 물건입니다 ~ ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 생각해보면 롬팩 엄청 큰게 32kb였군요....
<drake_kr> 아 비트로 하면 256kb
<drake_kr> 제가 게임기를 기획중인데
<drake_kr> 원목에 스틱이랑 버튼 붙여서 만들건데요
<drake_kr> 수요가 좀 있으려나요
<drake_kr> 안에는 rpi3 들어가고 ps1, psp 포함 8개 게임 에뮬레이션이 가능합니다
<drake_kr> 위법적 요소가 있어서 대놓고 팔지는 않을거구요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_x> gg
<samahui_x> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_x> 라즈베리파이에 조이패드 물려서 게임기로 쓰기는 했었는데 생각보다 수요가 있지 않을까요?
<samahui_x> 패미컴 미니는 딱 라즈베리파이 두게 붙여놓은 크기죠
<samahui_x> 이거 해킹해서 GBA 나 다른 게임기게임도 돌아갑니다. 이것도 일종의 멀티 게임기죠
<drake_kr> 배터리 들어가고.. 일단 목재 사용합니다
<drake_kr> 오만원에 팔아야지
<samahui_x> ㅎㅎ 팔면 저도 하나 구입할께요... 근데 라즈베리파이3도 오만원인디... 단가가 너무 싼대요?
<samahui_x> 남는게 없겠어요. 베터리들어가고 조이스틱 달고 목각하우징까지 하면... 오만원 더 받아도 모자라겠는데요?
<Seony> 오랫만에 맥포트 업데이트 시키니까 씨퓨코어 16개를 다 쓰는군요
<head_irccloud> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<head_irccloud> 요즘에도 폰으로 접속해야만 하네요
<head_irccloud> 잘 지내셧어요 써니님 ㅎ
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ 맨날 똑같아요
<head_irccloud> ㅎㅎㅎ
<head_irccloud> 그래도 오늘은 조금 널널하신가 봐요 ㅗㅗ
<head_irccloud> 헉 오타에요
<Seony> 일요일이니깐요
<head_irccloud> 아 맞따
<head_irccloud> 시차가 다르니..
<head_irccloud> 집에서 여유를 만끽하고 계시겟군요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 근데 평일도 널널해요
<Seony> 어차피 5시면 퇴근해서...
<head_irccloud> ㅎㅎㅎ 괜히 꿈의 직장 일까요 ㅎㅎ
<head_irccloud> 부럽습니다 요즘은 저는 폭풍 일중이에요 ㅜㅠ
<Seony> 바쁘신 시기군요
<head_irccloud> 맨날 늦게 들어가구 미안해 죽겟네요
<head_irccloud> 납품일정이 촉박해서
<head_irccloud> 매일 줄야근중이에요
<Seony> 흐 고생하시네요
<head_irccloud> ㅜㅠ
<head_irccloud>  안부좀 전해드리러 들어왔지요 ㅋㅋ
<head_irccloud> 다시 가봐야 할듯하네여
<head_irccloud> 저녁타임쯤에 들어올수도 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네 수고하세요
<head_irccloud> 아아 부럽습니다 ㅜㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<head_irccloud> 네 반겨주셔서 감사해요 써니님
<head_irccloud> 근데 나스 서버요
<head_irccloud> 딱히 없어도 공유기로
<head_irccloud> 가능해서 공유기 하나 삿어요 usb3.0
<head_irccloud> 되는걸루요
<Seony> 네 가능해요
<head_irccloud> 네 요근래에 알아서 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아마 공유기에서 기능이 지원될 거에요
<Seony> 근데 속도는 크게 기대하지 마세요
<head_irccloud> 에 중급 이상에는 지원이 되서 ㅎㅎ
<head_irccloud> ㅎㅎㅎ 그럼요 ㅎㅎ
<head_irccloud> 되는것망해도 감사하죠.. 그래도 이제 지갑 폰만 들고 다녀도 될거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<head_irccloud> 좀이따 시간 되면 또 뵈요~~
<Seony> 네 수고하세요
<head_irccloud> 잠수 ㅎ
<samahui_x> 저도 잠수
<samahui_x> 나중에 다시 올게요~
<phhd2014> 안녕하세요?
<phhd2014> 혹시 여기 누구 계신지요? ^^
<phhd2014> Hello? Is there anyone who use fcitx input method??
<drake_kr> ㅋ
<drake_kr> 닭을 먹을까...
<drake_kr> 5끼 연속 닭을..
<drake_kr> 저분은 1분간 기다리셨네...
<pchero_work> 읽어볼만 하네요.
<pchero_work> http://www.zdnet.co.kr/column/column_view.asp?artice_id=20170227091914
<PotatoGim> 좋은 글이네요. 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 음..
<drake_kr> 저도 그 micro control이야말로 없어져야 하는거라 봅니다
<drake_kr> 아무짝에도 쓸모가 없죠..
<drake_kr> 안 논다고 일을 할거란 생각..
<samahui_x> re
<samahui_x> 돌아왔습니다. 회사가 아닌 잠실 커피숍에서 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_x> 월요일이라 다들 정신없는데 농땡이 아닌 농땡이 부리려니 좋네요.
<samahui_x> 여기서 코딩하다 드가야 겠어요
<ahoops> 안녕하세요 (__)
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<HolyKnight> 아훕찡 ㅎㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 으
<drake_kr> 불낙먹고싶드아
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_x> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-02-28
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<samahui_x> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 조경회사 마지막 근무일입니다.^^
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 설레이시겠군요
<lexlove> 약간 설레네요.ㅎ
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 감자 감자~ 할룽~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 린돌님 안녕하세요~
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz_> feren 안녕~ 일안하니까 하루종일 집에 있겠구만 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 옙ㅎㅎ 방금 밥 먹고 오는 길입니다
<autowiz_> 뭐 몇일 그냥 푹~ 놀아도 되고
<autowiz_> 뭔가 할걸 찾아서 해도 되고 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> LDAP 서버 처음부터 설정해서 설치해야할 상황이 생겼네요...
<Work^Seony> 많이 걱정되긴 하지만, 이 기회에 매뉴얼 써가면서 설치해봐야겠어요
<razGon_i7> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_i7> gen2 SSD사서 옮기는데.
<lexlove> 내일부터 irc 들어오기가 쉽지 않을거 같습니다.
<razGon_i7> 215기가가 25분 걸리네요.
<razGon_i7> 대단 하네요.
<razGon_i7> ㅎㄷㄷ
<lexlove> 방법을 찾아봐야겟어요.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 핸드폰/
<razGon_i7> ?
<lexlove> 폰으로 들어와야할까봐요.ㅎ
<bluedusk> 헐 ldap을 첨부터 설정해서 설치라니..
<bluedusk> 고생이 많으시네요
<Work^Seony> Symas OpenLDAP 매년 돈 내가면서 쓰는데, 걍 직접 우리가 해서 돈 절약하자고 그러네요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 그럼 web ui같은건 안쓰실꺼에요?
<Work^Seony> web ui는 지금도 안써요
<Work^Seony> 걍 apache directory studio 씁니다
<bluedusk> 음.. 그렇군요.;
<Work^Seony> 아 웹 하나 쓰긴 쓰네요.  일반 직원들 때문에... LAM Pro라는거 쓰고있긴 해요
<Work^Seony> 근데 어차피 openldap지원하는거라 괜찮아요
<bluedusk> 아 그렇군요 ldap account manager 가 무난하긴 하죠 ..;
<Work^Seony> 여럿이 쓸거면 그게 무난하고, 혼자 쓸거면 아파치 디렉토리 스튜디오가 제일 낫더라구요
<LinDol> autowiz_, 안녕하세요 ><
<bluedusk> 어
<bluedusk> 린도르사마 일안해요?
<LinDol> bluedusk, 휴가에요 센빠이 ㄲㄲ
<bluedusk> 헐 안됌
<bluedusk> 반납
<bluedusk> 반려
<bluedusk> 반사?
<LinDol> 크릉 =_=
<autowiz_> 렉스님 퇴사준비 하시는건가요?
<autowiz_> PC 도 후임한테 넘겨주시고?
<bluedusk> 아 이거 이클립스 기반이군요
<Work^Seony> 네 이클립스 기반...  근데 ldap 관리용으로는 괜찮아요
<jung> 실례지만 이곳에서 리눅스 민트에 관련해 질문해도 되나요?
<Work^Seony> 민트까진 괜찮을 거에요
<Work^Seony> 어차피 같은 배포판이나 마찬가지라...
<jung> 리눅스 민트에서 노트북을 종료하고 나면 쿨러가 미친듯이 돌아갑니다. 이곳저곳 찾아봤는데 해결방안을 찾지 못해서 이곳에서 질문들이는점 양해 부탁드립니다.
<Work^Seony> 종료했다는 얘기는, 전원이 꺼졌다는 얘기 아닌가요?
<jung> 시스템 종료를 하면 화면은 꺼지고 갑자기 쿨러가 미친듯이 돌아갑니다.
<jung> 화면만 꺼지고 파워는 켜져있습니다.
<jung> 우분투에서는 이런일이 없었는데 민트에서만 이러네요.
<Work^Seony> 아... 제 추측으로는 전원관리 같은 ACPI 쪽에서, 쓰시는 노트북에 해당하는 드라이버나 비스무리한 소프트웨어가 없는 것 같아요
<Work^Seony> 우분투에서 그런 일이 없었으면, 제 생각엔 그냥 우분투를 쓰시는게 나을 거 같은데요.  만약 꼭 민트 테마가 쓰고싶으시면, 우분투에서 민트 테마만 뽑아서 설치하는 방법이 있는 거 같긴한데 그쪽을 알아보셔도 될 거 같구요
<jung> 전원관리에 관련한 드라이버를 깔수 있는 방법이 있을까요?
<jung> 가능하다면 우분투보다는 민트를 사용하고 싶어서 질문드려봅니다.
<Work^Seony> 있는데, 리눅스에 익숙하지 않으시면 아주아주 어렵습니다.  시도하다가 오히려 더 망가지거든요
<jung> 번거롭게 해서 죄송합니다..
<Work^Seony> 리눅스 왠만큼 익숙해도 어려운 작업입니다
<Work^Seony> 어쩌면 쉬울수도 있겠지만, 만약 쓰시는 노트북이 외국 브랜드면 드라이버를 먼저 찾아보세요
<Work^Seony> 없으시면 커널 뒤져봐야하는데, 이쯤되면 위에 언급해드린대로 걍 포기하시는게 나아요
<jung> lg사의 노트북입니다.
<jung> 귀찮으실수도 있지만 방법 좀 부탁드립니다.
<Work^Seony> 방법이라고 딱히 별건 없구요, 노트북 메인보드에 있는 칩셋들을 확인해서 커널 컴파일을 수동으로 해주는겁니다.
<Work^Seony> 그게 다에요.  커널 컴파일 관련해서 인터넷 뒤져보시면 문서가 많이 나오니까 그걸 보고 하시면 됩니다.
<jung> 답변 감사합니다.
<jung> 마지막으로 하나만 더 질문드리겠습니다.
<jung> 메인보드 드라이버를 설치해주면 될까요?
<jung> 아니면 전원관리 쪽 드라이버를 설치해주면 되나요?
<Work^Seony> 음... 그건 확실치 않아요.  전원관리를 일반 어플리케이션 마냥 따로 설치해서 작동되게하는 노트북이 있는가하면, 그런게 제공되지 않는 경우는 아예 커널을 뜯어고쳐야하는 상황이 생기기도 하거든요,.  그래서 사실 노트북에서 리눅스 쓰기가 좀 힘들죠
<autowiz_> 부팅시에 커널에 acpi 라던가 apm 관련 옵션을 줄 수 는 있는데
<autowiz_> 제가 알기한 에서는 가능하면 안건드리는게 좋고 , 어쩔 수 없을때 추가하라는 식으로 알고 있어서요.
<samahui_x> 국내 노트북 제조사는 드라이버 지원이 미비하죠... 비슷한 칩셋 들어간 외산 노트북 드라이버 설치해주는 방법도 있습니다
<Work^Seony> 네 그래서 제가 왠만하면 안하시는게 좋다고 추천을... ㅎㅎ
<samahui_x> 근데 저증상이 꼭 전원문제일지 ....
<autowiz_> 종료할때 팬이 고속으로 회전하는 현상은 잡을 수 있어도 , 평소에 배터리 소모가 많다던가
<autowiz_> 저는 그냥 껏다 켰다만 잘되면 그냥 씁니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그게, 운영체제가 셧다운 됐는데도 팬이 풀스피드로 돈다는게 제 예상에는 아마 acpi 기능이 메모리에서 내려오면서 그런거 같거든요
<autowiz_> 우분투에서는 괜찮은데 민트에서만 그렇다는거보니
<autowiz_> 그렇~게 심각한건 아닌거 같기도 합니다. 도전해보는겁니다 아자아자~~
<samahui_x> 해당 노트북 부랜드와 종류도 알 수 있으면 좀 더 도움이 될겁니다
<samahui_x> 해당 노트북 사용하시는 분이 계실수도 있으니까요
<samahui_x> 우분투 민트 차이보다 버젼차이를 먼저 알면 더 도움이 될듯한데요...
<samahui_x> 보통 하드웨어에 따른 운영체제 문제를 물어볼때는 장비 종류 브랜드와 함께 물어보시면 보다 쉽게 해결방법이 나올겁니다
<samahui_x> 모두들 맛점들 하세요~ 오후에도 화이팅!
<Work^Seony> 넵 맛점하세요 ㅎㅎ
<jung> 15UD470-GX50K    우분투 민트 버전  16.04.02 lts 18.1 마테입니다. 조언 감사합니다.
<jung> 우분투나 민트에서 노트북으로 인식을 안하는것 같기도 하네요. 설치하고 나면 배터리바도 상태바에 뜨지 않고 있고요.
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<autowiz_> 즐퇴하세요~~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 혹시 시간이 되시면 너무 최신버젼 말고 1~2년 전 버젼으로도 테스트 해보시는것도 추천드립니다.
<jung> 그렇게 해봐야겠습니다. 답변 감사합니다.
<samahui_x> 7세대 버젼 노트북이군요
<samahui_x> 잉 나가셨네요
<samahui_x> 간단하게 델 들어가서 7세대 버젼 비슷한 사양 노트북 드라이버 받아서 설치하면 되는데... 라고 말하고 싶었습니다
<samahui_x> 헬쥐나 삼송이 리눅스 드라이버 지원해주는경우는 없기에...
<samahui_x> 노트북 7세대면 최신버젼 아니면 드라이버 지원 늦어져서 당장 설치해도 무선랜도 안잡히는 경우가 허대합니다
<samahui_x> 밥먹었는데 속이 허한 이유는 뭘까요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_x> 살찌려나 빠지려나....
<samahui_x> 알수가 없네요
<lexlove> 출장가요~
<autowiz_> 밥먹고도 속이 허한경우는
<autowiz_> 이미 살이 쪄서 일 수 도 있고 , 살이 찌고 있는 경우일 수 도 있는거 같습니다. ㅎㅎ
<samahui_x> 아... 아니됩니다.. .이미 살이 졌지요... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 네 ㅠㅠ 저도 밥을 먹어도 먹어도 배가 고파서 , 일을 많이해서 그런가 보다 하고 힘내라고 계속 많이 먹었더니만
<autowiz_> 살이 막 찌더라구요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_x> 살은 찌라고 있는겁니다
<samahui_x> 마른사람보다 살짝 찐사람이 더 오래 살죠
<HolyKnight> http://m.fmkorea.com/best/593747388
<autowiz_> 저도 다운되는게 100% cpu 때문이라고 볼 수 있느냐하는게 궁금합니다~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 저는 , 돈만 많이벌면 다 괜찮아하고 몸관리 안하고 있었더니만
<autowiz_> 돈도 몸매도 둘다 없네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 작년년말까지만해도 불편해서 많이 힘들었는데 먹는거만 조절해서 4~5 킬로 빠지고 나니까 확실히 편합니다.
<samahui_x> 전 작년... 이제 제작년이군요... 농구하다 다리 다치고 걷던거 줄이고 차타고 댕기고 운동도 줄이고 그러다보니
<samahui_x> 살이 엄청나게 쩌버렸어요
<samahui_x> 그거 빼려고 운동을 했는데... 하필 볼링을 선택해서 ... 더 쪘죠
<samahui_x> 뽈링은 유산소 운동이 아닌데다 비대칭운동이라 몸만 더 망가지는....
<samahui_x> 결국 지금은 그냥 저냥 농구도 하면서 노력중입니다.
<autowiz_> 농구 참 좋아하셨지요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> upstart 랑 systemd 중에 upstart 가 나중에 나온건가요?
<autowiz_> systemd 가 나중에 나온건가요?
<Seony> 업스타트가 나중에 나왔구요,
<Seony> 나중에 나왔다라기보단, 캐노니컬에서 자체적으로 만든 겁니다
<Seony> systemd 같은거 만들어져서 쓰냐마냐 논란이 많을 때 얼른 자리잡을려고 자체 규격 만들려고 한 거 같은데
<Seony> 캐노니컬 요즘 하는거 보면 좀 맘에 안들어요
<autowiz_> 그 얘기는 들었었습니다.
<autowiz_> init 데몬때문에 시끄러웠다는
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<Ferendevelop> 오늘 하루는 짐 정리 하는데 시간을 다 보낸 것 같네요
<samahui_x> 이사 끝내긴건가요? 고생하셨어요
<Ferendevelop> samahui_x: 고맙습니다. 이제 볼링 치러 갈려고요
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_x> 터전을 바꾸는게 쉬울 수 없죠. 전 제작년 이사올때 짐 아직도 안푼것도 있어요... 저 속에 뭔가 좋은게 들었던거 같은데... 레트로 노트북은 확실히 있을거고...
<samahui_x> 오호 볼링~
<samahui_x> 다음에 시간되시면 함께 쳐요
<Ferendevelop> samahui_x: 맞아요 아직은 어색하네요, 화장실도 한 1평? 2평인 것 같아요..
<samahui_x> 볼링치러 어디로 가세요?
<Ferendevelop> samahui_x: 그냥 동네에 있는데 갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_x> 가까우면 일끝나고 놀러갈까 해서요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_x> 생각해보니 동네가 머시군요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 볼링으로 대동단결하시는군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_x> ㅎㅎ 볼링 재미있지요
<samahui_x> 나중에 다시 올께요
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 맥북을 사면 되는데
<drake_kr> 근데 라이잰은 amd 설래발이갰죠?
<drake_kr> 소니가 그런식으로 이득을 많이 봤었는데..
<HolyKnight> http://blog.naver.com/mycool/220945728352
<HolyKnight> https://www.slideshare.net/KimSungdong1/20170227-72644192
<ircCloud^Seony> Cisco webex는 진짜 많이 쓰는거 같네요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-03-01
<Work^Seony> PotatoGim, 계십니까
<PotatoGim> 옙 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 바쁘신데 질문 하나만 좀 할께요
<PotatoGim> 공휴일이라 한가합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ ldap서버를 마스터-슬레이브로 리플리케이션 구성했을 때, 이게 양방향 싱크인가요?
<Work^Seony> 매뉴얼에서는 프로바이더-컨수머라고 하는데, 개념이 이해가 잘 안가네요
<PotatoGim>  단방향인 것으로 알고 있습니다 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 음... 그렇군요... 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 슬레이브에서 일방적으로 받아가기만 해서 아마 마스터 내용으로만 유지가 되는 걸로...
<PotatoGim> 쿼리도 안들어갔던 것 같은데 가물가물...
<Work^Seony> 음... 그러면, 양쪽이 서로 syncrepl 걸면 양방향 되지않을까요?
<PotatoGim> 읽기는 됐던 것 같구요
<Work^Seony> 음... symas ldap에서 openldap으로 갈아타려고 처음부터 다시 디플로이하는데, 어렵네요
<PotatoGim> 아하.. 통째로 이전하시는 건가요?
<Work^Seony> 네 매년 기술지원료가 비싸서요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<PotatoGim> 그렇군요. 부하분산까지 필요한 경우면  syncrepl로 멀티 마스터 복제를 하시면...
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!
<Feren^IRCCloud> PotatoGim: 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 현재 symas에 설정된 이중화는, 걍 양쪽에서 서로 syncrepl 걸어주거든요
<PotatoGim> 음... 웬지 멀티 마스터로 구성된 것 같은데
<Work^Seony> 네 마스터-슬레이브에 멀티마스터 되어있어요
<PotatoGim> 양쪽에서 상대 서버 복제로 설정되어 있으면 멀티 마스터 복제 구성인 것 같네요 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데, 이게 LDAP이, 어느 한 쪽이 다운된 사이에 자료가 변경됐을 때, 다시 살아나면 자료가 싱크되나요?
<Work^Seony> mysql 리플리케이션은 그게 안되서...
<PotatoGim> 음.. 예전에 테스트했던 자료를 찾아보려고 했는데 로컬에는 안조이네요 ㅠ;
<PotatoGim> 이따 사무실에 가서 찾아봐야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 올라올 때 동기화가 다시 되는 것 같은데...
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> 안녕하세요, 오늘부로 대표직을 사퇴하게 된 장태희 입니다. 앞으로는 한영빈 대표님과 더 많은 소통 부탁드리겠습니다. 감사합니다.
<Seony> 수고하셨어요
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> Seony 네 감사합니다^^ 써니님도 항상 관리해 주시느라 고생이 많으십니다.
<PotatoGim> 고생 많으셨습니다~
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> PotatoGim: 감사합니다.
<pchero_work> 고생많으셨습니다. :)
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> pchero_work: 감사합니다. 앞으로도 많은 활동 부탁드리겠습니다.
<soyeomul> gnus
<soyeomul> 벌써 졸리네요
<soyeomul> 먼저 자러 가볼께요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅;
<ubuner> 안녕하세요.
<ubuner> 제가 우분투에 대하여 문제가 있는데요.
<ubuner> 전 우분투 초보자이고, VPS에 우분투를 깔았습니다.
<ubuner> 그런데 Xwindow를 사용할 때 시스템 세팅에 'unknown display'가 되거든요.
<ubuner> 이걸 해결하기 위하여 터미널에서 'sudo apt-get install mesa-utils'를 해도 모니터는 여전히 인식을 못하는 것 같습니다.
<ubuner> 터미널에서 'glxinfo | grep render'를 쳐도, 에러 메세지만 나오네요.
<ubuner> Error: unable to open display
<ubuner> 라고요...
<ahoops> 그래픽 카드 드라이버 문제같은데요.
<ubuner> 예
<ahoops> X 자체가 안뜨나요?
<ubuner> xwindow는 뜹니다.
<ubuner> 모니터 화면 속도가 늦어서, 드라이버 업데이트를 하려고 했는데,
<ahoops> 흠 그럼 해상도만 꾸지게 잡히는건가요.
<ahoops> 네
<ubuner> 그게 안되더라고요.
<ahoops> 그럼 vps라고 하셨는데 어떤거 쓰시는건지요?
<ubuner> digitalocean을 사용합니다.
<ubuner> vps쪽의 문제일까요?
<ahoops> 네 그녀석이 제공하는 드라이버가 있을거에요.
<ahoops> 저는 안써봐서 모르겠습니다만 vmware처럼 그래픽드라이버관련해서 뭔가 추가로 설치해주시면 되지싶은데요.
<ubuner> 아, 그렇군요.
<ubuner> 먼저 vps쪽으로 한번 문의를 해봐야겠네요.
<ubuner> 감사합니다.
<ahoops> 네 vps쪽에서 먼저 해결하시는게 맞을것같아요.
<ubuner> 예, 알겠습니다.
<ahoops> 그안에 설치된 os들은 전부 vps쪽에서 제공하는 장치들만 인식하니까요.
<ubuner> 그렇군요.
<HolyKnight> 아훕찡 ㅎㅇㅇ
<bluedusk> 아훕찡 ㅎㅇㅇ
<ahoops> 또 끊겼나;;
<ahoops> HolyKnight, bluedusk 꾸벅 (__)
<ahoops> HolyKnight: 뭐하세요.
<ahoops> 바쁜가봐요?
<ahoops> 몇년째에요. 맨날 여자라고 사기치느라 바쁘고
<HolyKnight> 집가는중임다
<ahoops> 운전중에요?
<ahoops> 또 채널에 링크 뿌릴라고 바쁜거임? 흐훙
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅎ
<LinDol> bluedusk, 부뷔부뷔
<pchero_work> 졸립군요... ㅎ
<pchero_work> 나른한 수욜입니다. ㅎ
<ahoops> 좀만 버티시면 주말옵니다. 좀만..더요;;
<PotatoGim> 으으...
<PotatoGim> 집에 가야하는데...
<ubuner> 안녕하세요. 도움을 요청하고자 합니다.
<ubuner> 제가 vps에 우분투를 깔고 있는데, (제가 리눅스 초보자네요...)
<pchero_work> 네
<ubuner> 보통 xwindow에서 터미널로 돌아갈 때는 ctrl+alt+F1 등을 사용하는데,
<ubuner> 지금 제 노트북에서 이걸 실행하니까, 노트북 윈도우 명령어로 먹히네요.
<pchero_work> vps  라면.. 인터넷 브라우저로 콘솔창을 띄워서 사용하시는 건가요?
<ubuner> 혹시 ctrl+alt+F1 등과 비슷한 명령어나 혹은, xwindow 로그인 전에 터미널로 갈 수 있는 방법이 있을까요?
<pchero_work> 업체 서비스를 사용하시는 건가요?
<ubuner> 예, 인터넷 브라우저로 콘솔창
<ubuner> 맞습니다.
<pchero_work> 어디 회사꺼 쓰시나요?
<ubuner> digital ocean을 사용하고 있습니다.
<ubuner> 혹시 방법이 없을까요?
<pchero_work> ssh 나
<pchero_work> 그냥 윈도우 콘솔에서 터미널을 띄우시거나
<pchero_work>  ssh 로 접속하는 방법이 있네요.
<ubuner> ssh 접속...
<ubuner> 예, 그걸로 한번 해봐야겠네요.
<ubuner> 정말 감사합니다.
<pchero_work> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-connect-to-your-droplet-with-ssh
<pchero_work> 여기 함 보시면 될 것 같습니다.
<ubuner> 예, 감사합니다.
<PotatoGim> 으허허
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<twinsen^x> init 0
#ubuntu-ko 2017-03-02
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<jun_> 어이쿠... 한글이 다 깨져나오는 프로그램을 깔았네요;;;; 다시 들어올께요~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<jun_> 다시 들어왔습니다~
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun_> 얼마만에 들어왔는지 기억도 안나네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 헐 안냥하세요
<bluedusk> 준님
<jun_> bluedusk, 오랫만에 인사드려요~
<autowiz> 준이는 주말 잘 보냈는가? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아 주말이 아니지
<autowiz> 휴일
<jun_> autowiz, ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 할아버지 제사라서 후다닥 갔다왔습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 헠 존잘로님
<bluedusk> 안냥하세요 (__)
<autowiz> 블더님 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<jun_> autowiz, 화요일에 결제 시스템 운영 반영하기로 해놓고서 담당자가 칼퇴를 해버리는바람에...오늘 다시 일과 끝나고 작업합니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 뭐 잘 됏네 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 여자만 아니었어도 이야기좀 하자고 담배피러 나가자고 하고 싶은데;;;; 하....
<jun_> 그래놓고선 미안하다는 말이 없네요 아직까지 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 제가 쪼잔한걸까요..?
<bluedusk> 일하는데 남여가 무슨 상관이죠?
<bluedusk> 그렇게 안봤는데 성차별 주의자셨.. ㅠㅠ
<jun_> 아무래도 조심스럽잖아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 솔직히 말 싸움하면....제가 못 이길꺼 같긴 해요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 괜히 이야기 먼저 꺼냈다가 뭔가 말려서 제가 죄송하다고 할꺼 같은 그런 포스를 지닌 사람입니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 말싸움을 하시니깐 그렇죠
<bluedusk> 팩트 가지고 패야죠
<jun_> 뭐랄까...다른분은 상관없는데 그 여자분만 끼면...뭔가 복잡해지고 일이 꼬이고 그래요
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 조심하세요
<bluedusk> 그런사람은 남여를 가리지 말고 조심해야함
<jun_> 선무당 같은 느낌있잖아요
<jun_> 아예 모르는건 아닌데... 자세히 아는것도 아니예요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 저같은 사람인가 보네요
<jun_> 에이~
<bluedusk> 아예 모르는건 아닌데 자세히 아는건 없지만
<jun_> 블덕님은 겸손을 넘어서 자기비하수준이예요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 자존감이 없어서
<bluedusk> ...
<bluedusk> 저같은 컴맹따위 백사장에 모래알처럼 널렸죠..
<jun_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 블덕님의 자학개그는 매번 저를 반성하게 하네요
<HolyKnight> Q: 프로그래밍을 배워보려고 합니다. 뭐부터 할까요?
<HolyKnight> A: 영문 타자 연습이요(진지).
<HolyKnight> 영타가 느리면 수업을 못 따라가고, 독학해도 코딩 자체가 답답해서 흥미를 잃기 십상입니다.
<jun_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hooni> 안녕하세요...^^*
<hooni> 지난 번 문제 해결 됐답니다....^^*
<hooni> 여러가지 도움 주어서 감사 말씀 전하고자 방문하였습니다..^^*
<bluedusk> 프로그래밍을 배우려면 영어와 수학부터 해야 하는거 아닌가요?
<hooni> 네에, 저도 그렇게 생각합니다...!!!
<hooni> 영어와 수학, 고등학교 때 다 배우지 않나요..??
<bluedusk> 전 ... 영어 수학 고등학교때 다 .. 바닥을 기어서
<hooni> ^^*, 저도여~~~
<hooni> ASUS Z10PE-D16/4L 메뉴얼 보고 있는데요..
<hooni> Allows you to enable or disable the BIOS ACPI Auto Configuration.
<hooni> 예문인데요.. 이 문구 가지고 이기능을 Enable 해야 할 지 말아야 할지 결정할 수 있으시겠어요..??
<hooni> 그럼, ACPI 기능을 설명해야 하는데, 메뉴얼에 넣기는 어렵겠죠.
<hooni> 그럼, Call Center에서는 ACPI, 기능을 충분히 설명해 줄 수 있을까요..?
<hooni> 암튼, 영어 든, 수학이든 안다고 프로그램을 할 수 있다고는 생각하지 않습니다. 하지만, 배우두면 좋을 것 같습니다...^^*
<drake_kr> 훌륭한 엔지니어가 되려면 일단 국영수 위주로 공부해서 서울대를 가고 또 공부해서 mit 가야죠
<hooni> 여기서 말하는 엔지니어가 공학박사님을 의미하는 거지요...^^*
<autowiz> 고옹~부 를 열심히 하고 노오~력을 또 열심히하면 우주가 도와서 잘먹고 잘 살게 되는건가요?
<autowiz> 해결 되셨다니 다행입니다 ㅎㅎ
<hooni> 유지경성(有志竟成), 뜻 하는 일이 있으면 이룰 수 있으실 거에요...^^*
<hooni> autowiz님, 감사합니다.^^*
<drake_kr> 아니면 일단 하버드를 간다음에 자퇴를..
<drake_kr> 잡스나 게이츠의 성공비결은 역시
<drake_kr> 차고가 딸린 단독주택을 소유했다는거죠..
<drake_kr> 마크 주커버거의 경우는 돈많은 친구
<ircCloud^Seony> 빌게이츠는 사실 제 생각엔, 겁나 똑똑했다는 점이 더 중요하다고 봅니다 ㅎㅎ.  혼자 하룻밤 사이에 프로그램을 뚝딱 만들어냈다는 거... 그것도 그 당시에...
<hooni> 드라마 대박, 숙종(최민수)가 연잉군(여진구)에게, 그깟 직위가 없으면 아무것도 못하는 것이냐", 떱, 이런 대사도 생각나네요..
<hooni> http://www.newspim.com/news/view/20160504000079
<Feren^IRCCloud> 인녕하세요.
<autowiz> feren 군 안녕~ ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 서울 사람 인사드리옵니다~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 저만그런건지 win10 쓰는데 d2코딩폰트가 이상하게 눈에 계속 거슬리게 보이네요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_x> 코딩할때 필기체 정도는 써주셔야... ㅎㅎ ;;
<samahui_x> 점심 맛나게 드세요~
<autowiz> 후어~ 역시 사마휘님같은 고수님들은 다르시군요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonKR> dra ke_kr: 미국사람들은 99.9% 차고딸린 단독주택에 살아요. ㅠㅠ 99.9 아니면 99 아니면 90% 이상. ㅋ
<autowiz> 아훕스님 안녕하세요~
<samahui_x> 미국이야 넓으니 차가 필수고 차를 오래 타려면 차고가 있어야하죠. 더욱이 한국보다 땅값이 싸죠.. 비록 대부분 임대지만...
<samahui_x> 도시는 한국이나 매한가지... 주차 힘들고 주차비 쌔고 그래요
<samahui_TP> 점심 먹고 일하려니 역시나... 식곤증이 몰려오네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 그나저나 어제 쉬었다고 오늘이 월요일 같은 이 기분은 무엇일까요?
<Seony^MacPro> 졸리실 시간이죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 내일이 금요일인데 말이죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 그러게요... 이시간이 가장 졸음이 몰려오는 시간인거 같아요. 지금과 저녁 12시 ... 전 그 시간만 넘기면 밤샘해도 덜 졸린데 항상 심야 00시에 졸음이 몰려와요
<autowiz> 저도 그렇습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_x> 만국 공통이죠
<PotatoGim> http://www.yes24.com/24/goods/34709066?scode=032&OzSrank=2
<Seony^MacPro> 레이텍이 학술문서 작성 프로그램으로 전락해버렸군요 ㅋ
<Seony^MacPro> 나름 한때 잘나가던 "워드 프로세서"였는데 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 헐 레이텍이라고 읽는거였군요
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎㅎ 상당히 마이너로 취급되고 있죠...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 네
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 항상 라텍스라고 읽었는데 말이죠..
<Seony^MacPro> Feren^IRCCloud, 누가 알려주지 않으면 다들 그렇게 읽어
<PotatoGim> 회사에서 공동 편집하지 않는 문서를 작성할 때는 주로 텍으로 문서를 만드는데 나름 공돌이들 모여있는 곳인데도 변태 취급을...
<Seony^MacPro> 아무래도 귀찮긴 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_x> 저도 라텍스로 읽었어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MacPro> ㅋㅋ 원래 레이텍 안써보신 분들은 다들 그렇게 읽더라구요
<Seony^MacPro> 써본 사람들은, 레이텍에 관심을 갖게되다보니 이걸 레이텍이라고 읽어야한다는걸 알게되는데, 그렇지 않으면 관심이 없으니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_x> 한국은 거진 한글 아님 워드인지라... 아님 아크로벳
<samahui_x> 쓰는걸 많이 못봤네요... 거의 못봤다는게 맞을듯하네요
<Seony^MacPro> 요즘은 쓸 일이 별로 없죠
<Seony^MacPro> 좀 수학 공식 들어가고 그런 문서 작성할 때나...
<Seony^MacPro> 수학공식 들어가는 문서 작성할 때 레이텍 쓰면 뽀대 좀 나죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MacPro> 저는 제 이력서를 레이텍으로 작성해놓긴 했어요
<PotatoGim> 저는 프레젠테이션 자료 만들 때나 비머로...ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> http://www.texample.net/tikz/examples/pgf-umlsd/
<Seony^MacPro> 이건 제가 학생 때 레이텍으로 숙제한 겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MacPro> https://www.dropbox.com/s/rpq3dtllqpe7moo/Math1123EW-P7.pdf?dl=0
<samahui_x> 전 거진 PDF로 작업해서 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_x> 근데 이거 좋네요
<PotatoGim> 캬... 역시 텍으로 나온 문서는 보기만 해도...
<Seony^MacPro> 수학기호가 좀 다르긴 하죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony^MacPro> 레이텍으로 작성한 제 이력서도 올려드려볼꼐요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MacPro> 근데 보니까 이건 별거 없네요
<Seony^MacPro> https://www.dropbox.com/s/k64lzelecmeu5ry/SeowonJung-Resume.pdf?dl=0
<samahui_x> 이전에 봤을때보다 뭔가 추가된...
<Seony^MacPro> 옛날에 작성한거 그대로일 거에요
<autowiz> 서_니 님 저 pdf 는 LaTeX 로 작성해서 pdf 변환 하신건가요?
<Seony^MacPro> 네.  레이텍 패키지에 pdf 변환툴이 GUI로 제공됩니다.
<Seony^MacPro> 버튼만 눌러주면 알아서 pdf로 만들어줘요
<autowiz> 오~ 저도 한번 써보고싶습니다~ ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MacPro> 써보세요.  별로 어렵지 않아요.
<Seony^MacPro> texshop이라고 하는 gui 툴 쓰시면 쉽습니다
<samahui_x> 편하지만 쓰고 싶지 않아요.. 다음 논문쓸때나 ...
<samahui_x> 편해보이지만
<Seony^MacPro> 간단한 문서작성할 때는 불편합니다.
<samahui_x> 일종의 매크로 언어로 보면되죠?
<PotatoGim> 맥이 아니라면 texstudio도 좋습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MacPro> 네 html 같은 언어에요
<samahui_x> 지금 살펴보니 써봤던거네요. 금방 PDF로 돌아섰지만...
<samahui_x> 어제 쉰바람에 일주일이 짧아진 기분인 동시에... 오늘이 월요일같아 시간이 안가는군요
<pchero_work> Seony^MacPro: 하와이에 폭설 주의보가 왔다는데.. 괜찮으신가요? -_-;;;
<Seony^MacPro> 폭우 주의보는 있었어요
<Seony^MacPro> 폭설은... 아마 다른 섬일 거에요
<Seony^MacPro> 마우나케아 천문대 있고 화산 터지는 그 섬
<pchero_work> 빅 아일랜드요?
<Seony^MacPro> 네
<Seony^MacPro> 오아후 섬에서는 평생 눈 구경할 일 없어요
<pchero_work> 아.. 그 동네에 눈도 오는군요..
<Seony^MacPro> 만약 여기 오아후에 눈 오면 아마 세상 종말일 걸요
<pchero_work> 헐...
<samahui_x> 하와이에 눈이라....
<Seony^MacPro> 년중 평균 온도가 26도인데요... 여기서 눈 오면 종말이나 마찬가지죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_x> 낭만적인게 아니라 뭔가 기후변화문제같아 무섭네요
<Seony^MacPro> samahui_x, 빅아일랜드라고 해서 천문대가 있는 섬이 있어요
<Seony^MacPro> 해발고도가 높아서 거긴 눈이 와요
<Seony^MacPro> 구름이 발 아래로 깔리는 장면도 쉽게 보는 곳이죠
<samahui_x> 얼마나 높기에... 아무리 높아도 적도 가까이서 눈이 온다니 좀 신가하네요 ㅎㅎ ;;
<Seony^MacPro> 대충 이래요 http://cfile204.uf.daum.net/image/13137C3550EAB27018D6C1
<Seony^MacPro> 겨울잠바 입고가야됩니다
<samahui_x> 차로 올라가는군요... 차로 구름위로... 좋은곳이네요
<Seony^MacPro> 그 섬에 있는 천문대가 세계적으로 유명하죠
<Seony^MacPro> 화산도 터지고 천문대도 있고 ㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 가봤습니다. 멋지더군요. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony^MacPro> 암튼 거기는 해발고도가 높아서 눈도 옵니다.  거기에서나 폭설주의보 오지, 다른데는 눈 구경은 커녕 겨울옷 입을 기회도 없어요.
<pchero_work> 산 위쪽으로만 주의보가 나온거군요.. ㅎ
<hooni> 음... 또 다운 됐네요...ㅜㅜ;;
<Seony^MacPro> 블로그 이사가는 중인데 빡시네요
<PotatoGim> 엇.. 어떤 걸로 이전하시나요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MacPro> 티스토리 쓰고있었는데, 거기 요즘 문 닫을 것 같다는 카더라 소문이 많아서요... 워드프레스로 옮기고 있어요
<PotatoGim> 아하.. 설치형으로 쓰시나요??
<Seony^MacPro> 네.  원래는 걍 워드프레스 닷컴에서 제공하는거 써볼려고 했는데 생각보다 많이 불편하더라구요
<Seony^MacPro> 그래서 걍 제 서버에..
<hooni> 전 네이버 블로그 사용합니다... 광고 및 검색어 노출 때문에 네이버 블로그를 사용하게 되었습니다..
<PotatoGim> 프론트엔드랑은 거리가 멀어서...ㅜ 이쁘게 못하겠더라구요 ㅎㅎ;
<hooni> 우분투에서 잘 돌아가고 KVM에 GPU 지원 가능한 VGA 카드 추천 부탁드립니다...ㅜㅜ;;
<pchero_work> hooni: 대부분 잘 지원이 될텐데.. 문제가 있나요?
<Seony^Home> 개인적으로 일본음악 겁나 싫어하는데, 갈네리우스 보컬은 정말 노래 정말 잘하네요
<Seony^Home> 라이브에서 부르는걸 립싱크로 착각할 정도군요
<Seony^Home> 다만 보컬 음색은 좀...
<Seony^Home> 메탈 좋아하시는 분은 그래도 한 번 보시는걸 추천해드립니다.  기타가 정말 죽여주거든요
<Seony^Home> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uo10HFEfRo4
<hooni>  pchero_work: 아니, AMD RX 480은 16.60 설치하니 부팅이 않되었구요...ㅜㅜ;;
<hooni> 16.50에서는 4K에서 ,30Hz만 주사되구요...ㅜㅜ;;
<hooni> HD 7850으로 내려가니 시스템이 멈추는 증상이 있어서요..ㅜㅜ;;
<hooni> 아, 16.40 입니다..
<pchero_work> 16.04 에서는 RX 480 을 지원하지 않는다고 하네요.
<pchero_work> 따로 별도의 패치를 받으셔야 한다고 합니다.
<pchero_work> http://askubuntu.com/questions/841742/amd-rx-480-on-16-04-mesa
<hooni> 락과 클래식의 융합이네요...^^
<hooni> 아, 그렇습니까, 찬찬히 읽어 보도록 하겠습니다.. 감사합니다..^^
<drake_kr> 그.. ianychoi 님이 gtx760 쓰실걸요 저한테 비싸게 사서..
<ianychoi> drake_kr, 아 그게 으음으음...
<ianychoi> 퇴사를 하면서 가져오지 못한.. 그래픽 카드가 되겠군요 흠
<drake_kr> 내일 대규모 음주 합니다
<ianychoi> 오호 고문 취임식인가요?
<drake_kr> 그건 아마 5월일테고
<drake_kr> 걍 가산에서 모여서 마시자 했더니 10명 가까이..
<drake_kr> 17일도 마십니다
<ianychoi> 넹 ㅎ 17일 정도면 컨디션 회복이 잘 되어 있을 거 같은데
<hooni> 저기, HD 7850이 설치된 상태에서 그냥, RX 480을 설치하면 동작한다는 이야기지요.. 함, 해보겠습니다... 꿀꺽~~~
<ianychoi> 사실 지금은 반 요양 상태로 있는지라.. 내일은 컨디션 상태를 볼께요. ㅜㅜ
<hooni> 감사합니다. 낭중에 결과보고하러 오겠습니다...^^*
<drake_kr> 안주먹다 배불러서 술을 들먹음 그지 DarkCircle
<samahui_x> 퇴근합니다. 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요
<felix__> 안녕하세요
<felix__> 우분투 정식 라이브 패치가 뭔지 좀 알려주실수있나요?
<felix__> 그리고 우분투 사용중 한번씩 먹통이 됩니다 이 현상에 대한 해결 책좀 알려주시면 감사하겠습니다.
<pchero_work> 라이브 패치가 뭔지는 잘 모르겠네요.
<pchero_work> 한번씩 먹통이 된다는건 어떤 현상을 말씀하시는 건가요?
<felix__> 음 그냥 어쩔땐 아예 않 움직이고요 어쩔땐 마우스가 움직이기만 합니다.
<felix__> 우분투 라이브 패치 https://www.ubuntu.com/server/livepatch
<pchero_work> Apply critical kernel patches without rebooting.
<pchero_work> 이게 핵심인 것 같네요.
<pchero_work> 커널 패치를 재부팅 없이 한다는 것 같네요.
<felix__> 아 ..
<felix__> 그럼 먹통 현상을 해결 할수있는 방법은 없나요?
<pchero_work> 현상만으로는 원인을 파악하기가 어렵네요.
<pchero_work> 특정 서비스를 실행하고 있나요?
<felix__> 그냥 마인크래프트 모드 설치하면서 라즈베리파이 iso 파일을 다운 받고 있었습니다.
<felix__> 갑작스럽게 꺼진지라 잘 생각은 나질 않네요
<pchero_work> 음.. 노트북에서 돌리신 건가요? 아니면 라즈베리파이?
<felix__> 데탑이요
<pchero_work> 짚히는게 없네요.. 단서가 부족합니다..;;
<felix__> 네 ㅠㅠ.
<felix__> 혹시 LTS 버전 말고 최신판을 설치 하는것으로 문제를 해결할 수 있을까요?
<pchero_work> 우분투 버전이 어떻게 되나요?
<pchero_work> 그리고, 데탑 사양은 어떻게 되나요?
<felix__> 우분투 버전은 16.04.1 LTS 데탑사양은 팬티엄, 램 4기가 입니다
<felix__> 혹시 사양이 문제인건가요?
<pchero_work> 그래픽 카드는요?
<felix__> 그래픽 카드는 저사양입니다. 모델명은 잘 생각이 않나네요
<pchero_work> 흠.. 사양이 문제 될 건 없어 보입니다.
<pchero_work> 혹시나 싶어서 여쭤본건데.. 사양은 그다지 문제가 없을 것 같네요.
<pchero_work> 로그나 다른 부분을 확인해야 할 것 같네요.
<felix__> 네 알겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_x> 안녕하세요~ 좋은 아침 입니다~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
#ubuntu-ko 2017-03-03
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요
<samahui_x> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_x> 회의가 길어지니 졸음도 깊어지는군요
<razGon_i7> 저는 어제 환송회해서... 알콜에 절여졋네요..ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<PotatoGim> 이제 출근했네요...ㅜ
<autowiz> 야근? 과음?
<autowiz> 늦잠?
<autowiz> 알콜에 절여진 라즈곤님 모셔다가 뚝뚝 떨어지는 알콜 받아서 술 담그고 싶습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> feren 이는 개학했나?
<PotatoGim> 엊그제 날새고 어제도 좀 늦게 잤더니...
<PotatoGim> 눈 뜨니까 9시 반이더라구요;
<PotatoGim> 알람이 계속 울리고 있었는데 듣지도 못하고 가사 상태에...
<razGon_i7> ㅠㅠ
<razGon_i7> 제주간다고 술을 집중 포화 당함.
<autowiz> 계속 새벽까지 야근하다가 하루는 4시쯤 잠들었는데 일어나니 11시쯤이더라구요
<autowiz> 회사 출근하니 경위서를 내랍니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 뭐 결국 내긴 했습니다만 . XX 같죠 정말
<PotatoGim> 으으...
<razGon_i7> ㅎㄷㄷ
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 네 개강했습니다
<Work^Seony> PotatoGim, ldap에서 replication 설정할 때, 양쪽 서버가 똑같은 데이터를 갖고있는 상태에서 시작해야하나요? 아니면 슬레이브는 텅 빈 상태로 시작해도 되는 건가요?
<PotatoGim> 비어있어도 됩니다!
<Work^Seony> 헐 그렇군요!
<Work^Seony> 비어있어도 알아서 싱크해주나보네요.  겁나 좋네
<PotatoGim> 리플리케이터에서 맞춰줬었던 걸로 앚니다 ㅎ
<PotatoGim> 근데 속도가
<PotatoGim> .
<PotatoGim> 전체가 반영되기까지 그리 빠르지는 않았습니다 ㅎㅎ;
<Work^Seony> 데이터는 비어있더라도, 미리 스키마나 설정 등은 동일하게 맞춰놔야겠죠?
<Work^Seony> PotatoGim, 하나만 더 여쭤볼께요.  provider가 마스터이고, consumer가 세컨더리인가요?
<Work^Seony> 뭔 용어가 이리 해깔려
<PotatoGim> 특정 스키마가 없는 상태에서 해본 기억은 없어서 정확하진 않지만 그 정도로 영리하게 동작하진 않았던 것 같습니다 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 네 마스터가 프로바이더입니다 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 감사합니다.  이제 ldap 서버를 새로 설치하는건 완전히 숙지했고, 레플리케이션만 완성시키면 되네요
<PotatoGim> 양방향으로 하시는거면 모두가 프로바이더 겸 컨슈머라...
<Work^Seony> 글쵸.  일단 단방향 먼저 해볼려구요
<Work^Seony> 아직 ldap 초짜라, 뭔가 잘못되면 어디서 잘못됐는지 알아내기가 힘들어서요 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 금방하실 수 있을 것 같습니다
<Work^Seony> ldap은 매뉴얼 찾기가 참 힘들더라구요
<Work^Seony> 공식 매뉴얼말고 유저 매뉴얼요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 참 그 혹시, cn=config를 브라우징할 수 있는 방법이 있나요?
<Work^Seony> 이게 설정파일이 따로 없으니까 어렵네요
<taehwan> 안녕하세요~!
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<taehwan> 질문이 있어요! root에서 패키지를 설치하였는데 root가 아닌 다른 계정을 생성하고 root에 있는 패키지는 같이 사용이 가능한가요?
<Work^Seony> 네.  원래 다들 그렇게 씁니다
<autowiz> 패키지들 중에 관리자전용이랄까 하는것들이 있습니다.
<taehwan> 네 감사합니다
<taehwan> 네
<autowiz> 그런건 PATH 가 /sbin , /usr/sbin 등에 설치되기때문에 파일을 찾지 못할 수 있습니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> Work^Seony: 테스트 VM 운영체제는 결국 젠투 말고 우분투로 왔습니다..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 잠깐 잠깐 테스트 하는 용도로 패키지 설치 하는데 컴파일하는건 너무.. 비효율적이더라고여
<Feren^IRCCloud> 요
<autowiz> feren 수업은 한학기에 몇과목이나 들어?
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 과목은 한 8과목쯤됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 꽤 되는구만... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 개강이라고 살짝 놀다보면 중간고사 친다.. 그리고 중간고사 끝났다고 조금 놀다가 보면 기말고사고 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 매일 매일 열공하시오~ ^^  ( 그 가운데서도 놀껀 놀아야 진정한 대학생이쥐 ~ ㅎㅎ )
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵넵ㅎㅎ 열심히 공부해야죠
<Feren^IRCCloud> C 언어부터 배우네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 뭐 보는 관점 마다 다를 수 는 있는데, C 가 기본이면서 심오하지 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 처음엔 그냥 숫자 계산하고 그럴거야 아마 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그렇죠 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저는 C 언어가 제일 좋아요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그 다음은 Python
<drake_kr> 전 처음은 c++을 권하는 편입니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> C++은 처음에 배우긴 조금 어렵지 않나요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이것저것 복잡한 친구들도 많고..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 개인적으로 프로그래밍 언어 중에선 C++이 제일 어려운 것 같아요.. 뭐 이런말 할 정도로 잘 알고 있는 것도 아니지만요..
<drake_kr> 그게 복잡하다는걸 알면 이미 중급자 클래스죠
<drake_kr> 초급자는 c나 c++이나 둘다 어려워요
<PotatoGim> 그만큼 익숙해지면 좋은 것들이 많죠 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> STL, Boot, Asio
<PotatoGim> Boost
<PotatoGim> STL과 부스트 조합은 깡패죠..ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> C는 웬지 첫 언어로 추천하기 힘든 이유가
<Feren^IRCCloud> C++은 배우긴 정말 어려운데, 배우면 겁나 막강한 언어라고 생각을 하는지라 열심히 공부하고 있어요
<drake_kr> 함수 베이스인데.. 최근 프로그래밍 경향에 비해 노인네스러운게 있죠
<Feren^IRCCloud> 개인적으로 C는 배우기 전에 컴퓨터에 대한 간단한 구조 같은거를 먼저 배우면 좋을 것 같아요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> C에서 포인터 배우기가 어렵다는 말이 도는게 메모리가 어떤식으로 일을 하는지 잘 몰라서 어렵다는 말이 나오는 것 같거든요..
<drake_kr> C++은 물론 어렵지만.. 어느정도 익히고 나면 다른 언어들 중에 어려운게 있을지가 궁금..
<drake_kr> 근데 포인터가 어렵긴 해요 지금도
<drake_kr> * 하나만 쓰라고...
<drake_kr> 함수 내에서 포인터 지정한걸 가지고 dynamic linked library에서 갖다쓰지 말라고..
<drake_kr> 메모리를 썼으면 해제를 하라고..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 조금 정신 없긴 하죠
<Feren^IRCCloud> 신경도 좀 써줘야 하고
<drake_kr> 근데 런타임 속도는 타의 추종을 불허하는거 같아요
<drake_kr> 오늘 가산공단에 모여서 소주한잔 할생각인데 끼실분
<PotatoGim> 흑... 오늘 연봉 통보가 있었더니 다들 술마시자고 해서...ㅜ
<autowiz> 통보군요 거기도
<autowiz> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 헬조선의 기업 운영 방식은...
<autowiz> 감자군 보고싶네.... ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 통보고 자시고 좀 오르긴 올랐어 /ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> ?
<jasonKR> "15:52:48 <dra ke_kr> 오늘 가산공단에 모여서 소주한잔 할생각인데 끼실분" <--- 을 통보'로 봤음. ㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonKR> 거리는 좋은데...건강 콘디션이 않좋아서...오늘 33한 날?
<autowiz> 아하 오늘 삼겹살 데이라는 거군요 ㅋㅋ
<jasonKR> 드레이크가 드레이크 먹는 날 ㅋ
<HolyKnight> '속보입니다 http://m.fmkorea.com/best/596076578
<PotatoGim> autowiz: 예, 오르긴 올랐습니다...ㅜ
<pchero_work> 헛.
<pchero_work> 디아4가 나오나요.. ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ
<pchero_work> 닌텐도 스위치 사신분 계신가요? :)
<Seony> 아뇨 안나옵니다
<Seony> 디아3 두번째 확장팩이 나오는 겁니다.
<ViTZrO> 디아 안해요
<DarkCircle> drake_kr 17일 아니고 18일임둥 /ㅅ\ ...
<DarkCircle> 아 ................................................ 망할 와사비과자 ㅡ,.ㅡ;
<kimo> 저 안녕하세요
<kimo> ㅁ
<kimo> 'ㅁ'/
<kimo> Feb 28 21:08:56 jhon-15UD340-LX30K anacron[800]: Job `cron.daily' terminated Feb 28 21:10:18 jhon-15UD340-LX30K apt.systemd.daily[785]: The URI '' failed to download, aborting Feb 28 21:10:18 jhon-15UD340-LX30K systemd[1]: Started Daily apt activities. Feb 28 21:10:18 jhon-15UD340-LX30K systemd[1]: apt-daily.timer: Adding 10h 46min 56.278163s random time. Feb 28 21:10:18 jhon-15UD340-LX30K systemd[1]: Startup finished in 5.143s (kern
<kimo> 아.... 혹시요 ㅜ.ㅜ
<kimo> Feb 28 21:08:56 jhon-15UD340-LX30K anacron[800]: Job `cron.daily' terminated Feb 28 21:10:18 jhon-15UD340-LX30K apt.systemd.daily[785]: The URI '' failed to download, aborting Feb 28 21:10:18 jhon-15UD340-LX30K systemd[1]: Started Daily apt activities. Feb 28 21:10:18 jhon-15UD340-LX30K systemd[1]: apt-daily.timer: Adding 10h 46min 56.278163s random time. Feb 28 21:10:18 jhon-15UD340-LX30K systemd[1]: Startup finished in 5.143s (kern
<kimo> 이렇게 우분투에서 멈추는 현상이 생기는 데 무슨이유인지 알수 있을까요?
<DarkCircle> 이걸론 모르겠고 크론에서 실행하는걸 하나씩 때려봐야 알 것 같네요 'ㅛ'a .
<kimo> 크론이 뭐에요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-03-04
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<hangul> hello
<hangul> i need help
<hangul> i cant hangul input.
<hangul> how to hangul input set?
<hangul> hello?
<youngbin> @hangul 어떤 입력기룽 사용하시나요
<twinsen^x> 디폴트 입력기 사용합니다. 우분투16.04  우분투마테16.04 둘다 파이틱스
<twinsen^x> 주분투 16.04는 ibus 사용하고 있네요. 디폴트인지 디폴트였는지는 기억이 가물가물...
<drake_kr> 아
<Feren^IRCCloud> drake_kr: 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 늦은 시간인데 안 주무시고 계시는군요
<drake_kr> 주말이라..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 자고 싶은데 세탁기가 너무 오래 일하네요..
<drake_kr> 부모님하고 같이 사는 친구들은 그런 고민이 없겠지요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네. 저도 저번달만해도 그런 걱정이 없었죠..
<drake_kr> 잉
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저번달에는 부모님이랑 같이 살았으니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 건조까지 다 해주는 세탁기가 참 좋긴 한데요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 건조 기능이 있긴 한데 시간을 너무 잡아 먹어서 안 써요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 당장 세탁 자체만 한시간은 씁니다 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 아 드럼인갑네요
<drake_kr> 제꺼는 일반 세탁기라..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네 맞습니다 드럼이에요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> LG 빌트인 드럼 세탁기
<drake_kr> 오오
<drake_kr> 건조까지 돌려놓으면 편하긴 하던데
<drake_kr> 문제는 전기세가.........
<drake_kr> 샤워좀 하고 커피좀 하고...
<samahui_x> 야심한 밤에 뭐하세요
<drake_kr> 인터넷이요
<samahui_x> 전 시스템 새로 구성해서 그거 설정하느라 힘드네요
<drake_kr> 오
<drake_kr> 윈도우서버?
<samahui_x> 당근 리눅스죠
<drake_kr> 헉
<samahui_x> 윈도우따위 취급안한지 오래되었어요
<samahui_x> 윈도우 시스템이 테블렛밖에 없네요
<samahui_x> 것도 처분처분~
<samahui_x> VM으로 돌리는 윈도우 하나 더 있군요
<drake_kr> 은행용!?
<samahui_x> 요즘 은행도 휴대폰 엡으로 다되서요. 이제는 그냥 가끔 관공소나 어쩔 수 없이 한글이나 윈도우 전용 프로그램 돌려야 할때만 씁니다
<samahui_x> 거의 켜본적이 없는거 같네요
<samahui_x> 은행은 진짜 전용 앱쓰던가 아니면 전용앱 잘 가춰진 은행으로 은행을 이전... ㅎㅎ;;
<drake_kr> 전 윈도우가 몇개지.. 랍탑 데탑 태블릿 폰 파이 게임기..
<samahui_x> 윈도우 폰 쓸만한가요?
<samahui_x> 뭐 전화기야 전화만 잘되면 되지만 그래도.. 궁금하네요
<samahui_x> 새팅 다 했네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_x> 정말 오래걸렸어요
<drake_kr> 배송비가 기계값보다 비쌉니다...
<samahui_x> 오늘 하루가 사라졌어요
<samahui_x> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_x> 아 맞다 저번에 들었던거 같네요
<samahui_x> 저렴저렴 스마트폰
<drake_kr> 액정이 깨지면 무슨 수리를 해요
<drake_kr> 새로 하나 사면 되지
<samahui_x> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_x> 왠지모르게 부르주아 필이 나요
<drake_kr> 폰이 $53라서요
<samahui_x> 정말 저렴하긴 하네요
<samahui_x> 그런데 스마트 폰이라니... 정말 겔스나 헬지폰은 거품거품... 아니 통신사 횡포가 심각하네요
<drake_kr> 그걸 훔쳐가는새끼도 있어요
<samahui_x> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_x> 외견도 나쁘지 않은가 보군요
<samahui_x> 훔쳐갈 정도이니
<drake_kr> 갤럭시는 믿고 거르는 삼성이구요
<samahui_x> 전 그래도 삼성폰만 오래 써와서 다른거 사면 불편하더라고요. 일시불로 겔스사서 쓸만큼 쓰다가 깨지건 잊어버리건 새거 사는거죠....(물론 회사지원금 나오는 상황에서만)
<drake_kr> 둘다 장단점이 있죠
<drake_kr> 근데 윈도우폰은
<drake_kr> 액정보호필름도 기계보다 비싸요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 윈도폰은 도둑맞아서 아이폰으로.. 복귀하긴 했지만요
<drake_kr> 통신사는 cj
<samahui_x> 액정보호필름보다 싼 폰이라 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_x> 정말 괜찮네요.
<samahui_x> 전 이만 세팅 다해서 밀린 잠 자러 갑니다
<samahui_x> 즐거운 주말 보내세요~~~
<drake_kr> 쉬세요
<samahui_x> 넵!
<Feren^IRCCloud> drake_kr: 글쵸..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이제 마지막 옷감 넣었네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 다시 한시간 기다려야 합니다 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 옷이 많으신가봐요
<drake_kr> 전 보통 보름에 한번 돌리는데...
<HolyKnight> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXNn6sebRDk&feature=youtu.be
<Feren^IRCCloud> 옷 종류가 다양해서요 ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 한 번 돌릴 때 최소 두 번이네요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 큼
<drake_kr> 오 딥러닝..
<drake_kr> 대학생들이 어디다 쓸지도 모르고 공부한다는..
<drake_kr> 전 확실히 추상화 레벨 넘어가는건 아무런 흥미가 생기질 않네요. 지금까지도 쓸모있는 기술 별로 없었고.
<drake_kr> 세상에서 제일 싫어하는 소리가 뜬구름 잡는 소리..
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> http://kr.deductiontheory.com/2017/03/blog-post_3.html?m=1
<drake_kr> 좋은 글이군요
<drake_kr> 물론 읽진 않았습니다
#ubuntu-ko 2017-03-05
<thisNameNick> 안녕하세요 :)
<thisNameNick> 아무도 없나요
<thisNameNick> 아하... 8. 아무도 안계신가요? 라는 식의 누군가를 찾는 형태의 질문을 삼가해주세요.
<thisNameNick> 이걸 먼저 읽었어야했는데
<thisNameNick> 실수했습니다 : )
<thisNameNick> 우분투 서버 shutdown -h now 하면 unattended-upgrade in progress during shutdown, sleeping for 5s라고 떠서 바로 종료가 안되고 한참 뒤에 종료가 되는데 어떻게 해야지 이걸 거지치 않고 바로 종료할 수 있을까요
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 제꺼도 끌때 한 300초 정도 대기하는데..
<drake_kr> ... 그래도 많이 기다리셨네.. 12분이면..
<DarkCircle> systemd로 바뀌면서 뭔가 문제 있는 상태가 아닐까요 ?ㅅ? ...
<DarkCircle> 지금 버전이 233까지 올라갔는데 190번대랑 200번대 초반에 그런 문제가 꽤 있던걸로 ..
<drake_kr> 웬지 안타깝네
<drake_kr> Work^Seony: irc_rules 문서중 질문 부분에 ask.ubuntu-kr.org 링크 첨부 부탁 드려요..
<drake_kr> 12분이나(!) 기다리셨는데 아무도 없어서
<drake_kr> 질문글은 평균 3분..
<LinDol> DarkCircle, 부뷔부뷔
<DarkCircle> 킁 .
<sungyo> Seony: 저 괜찮으시면 pfsense openvpn 설정좀.. 여쭤도 괜찮을까요?
<drake_kr> Vpn!!
<drake_kr> Ncurses 해보신분 계시나요
<HolyKnight> https://brunch.co.kr/@holaxapps/22
<drake_kr> HolyKnight님은 비전문가 글을 상당히 좋아하시나봐요
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅎ
<warez> 안녕하세요
<warez> 정보보안전문가를 꿈꾸고 있는 학생입니다
<warez> 유닉스를 공부해야 할 것 같아서 다운받으려고 하는데
<warez> 유닉스를 그냥 공부만 하는게 좋을까요 아니면 직접 다운받는게 좋을까요?
<youngbin> 설치해서 사용해 보시는게 좋지 않을까요?
<youngbin> 네이티브로 설치하기 부담스러우시면 가상머신에 설치해서 써보시는 것도 좋아요
<warez> 그렇군요 감사합니다
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> curses++이 걍 curses보다 나으려나
<ViTZrO> 끔찍한 월요일입니다
<drake_kr> 낄낄
#ubuntu-ko 2018-02-26
<bridgebot1> <draco> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/02/google-enable-linux-apps-chrome-os-recent-code-commits-suggest
<bridgebot1> <draco> 크롬 OS에 리눅스 앱이 돌아간다니....헐. 무섭.
<bridgebot1> <draco> 굿 모닝
<drake_kr> 국 모닝
<drake_kr> 상당히 화가 났던 주말이네요 ㅋㅋ..
<bridgebot1> <draco> 왜요
<drake_kr> 일본에서 손님이 왔는데 제대로 먹이질 못해서..
<drake_kr> 행사는 우분투코리아커뮤니티에서 하고 술은 그놈가서 먹다니
<drake_kr> 있을수 없는 일이 벌어졌네요
<bridgebot1> <draco> 헐. 주말동안 아들놈이랑 티격태격하다 지쳐서 몰랐네요 ㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ 뭐 결론적으로는 우분투한국커뮤니티와 데비안저팬커뮤니티가 공식적으로 교류하는 모양새가 되었습니다
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 안녕하시오
<bridgebot1> <douksini> 월요일 아침은 정말 너무 힘든것 같네요.
<autowiz> 월요병엔 주말 출근이 도움이 되긴 합니다.
<autowiz> 월화수목금금금 하다보면 월요병이 잘 안오더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> https://photos.app.goo.gl/iDh1BUaPbgQ3n8aI2
<LucyDoDo> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot1> <douksini> File uploaded https://ubuntu-kr.slack.com/files/U4XUYV7JP/F9FNAUEF9/image_uploaded_from_ios.jpg / https://slack-files.com/T068QEXT4-F9FNAUEF9-0605d7ab5e
<soyeomul> 저녁 식사들 하셨는지요~
<soyeomul> 전 이제 먹으러 갑니다~
<autowiz> 저녁 맛있게 드세요~
<soyeomul> 헛
<soyeomul> 아직 제가 접속이 안끊기었네요
<soyeomul> 옥토위즈님 꾸벅
<bridgebot1> <douksini> 간만에 야근
<soyeomul> 오 덕시님 처음뵙겠습니다
<soyeomul> 내일 새벽에 암송아지 두마리 우시장에 냅니다
<soyeomul> 그래서 일찍 들어가볼께요
<soyeomul> 좋은 밤 되세요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2018-02-27
<bridgebot1> <douksini> 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 프로그래밍 할때 리팩토링 많이들 하시나요 ?  저도 대대적으로 한번 해야 할 시점이 왔는데 엄두가 안나네요 ㅜㅜ
<bridgebot1> <dry8r3ad> 전 그때그때 조금씩 하는 편입니다. 대신 안정버전에는 넣지 않고 개발버전에만 넣지요 :slightly_smiling_face:
<jason_KR> 오~ 건빵! 반갑습니다.  내게 전화번호를 다시 줄래요? 실수로 전화번호만 지웠으...ㅠㅠ 미안해요.
<autowiz> 혹시 웹방화벽이나 SWG(Symantec Web Gateway) , http/https 프록시 써보신분 계실까요?
<bridgebot1> <dry8r3ad> 웹방화벽 개발자입니다..ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot1> <dry8r3ad> 제이슨님 혹~시 다른분이랑 햇갈리신건 아닐까요..?ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> dry bread 니까 건빵 님이라고 부르신거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot1> <dry8r3ad> 저도 닉넴이 건빵(DryBread)이긴 합니다만 IRC에서 활동하시는 분중에 님넥이 비슷한 분이 계시더라고요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아하 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ 우연입니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> https 트레픽 탐지 및 블로킹 되는 사례가 있나 찾아보다보니 시만텍 SWG 가 됐었었네요.
<autowiz> 혹시 국내에도 지원 하는 장비가 있을까요? 개인적으로는 아직 들어보질 못해서 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 저희 장비에 이번에 들어갔는데 (물론 트래픽 내용을 보는건 아니고 도메인만 봅니다만 .)
<bridgebot1> <dry8r3ad> SSL(HTTPS) 트래픽 탐지 및 블로킹은 국내 웹방화벽 모두 되는걸로 알고있습니다.
<bridgebot1> <dry8r3ad> (물론 저희 장비를 포함해서요…ㅋㅋㅋ)
<autowiz> 내부서버 인증서를 복사해서 넣는방식 말고 PC 에서 외부 인터넷으로 나가는것도 모니터링이 되시는건가요?  타장비 설치 하는곳에서도 https 는 못막는다고 했다고 들었었어가지구요 ㅜㅜ
<bridgebot1> <dry8r3ad> 아.. 인증서를 가지고 있지 않은 경우에는 사실 SSL을 뚫지는 않는이상 불가능하죠 ㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 전해들은거라 정확하진 않습니다만 .
<autowiz> 웹방화벽을 웹서버 바로 앞에 두고 내부 웹서버에 대한 공격을 막는 경우도 있고 , 제가 좀 잘못 생각하고 있을 수 도 있는데
<autowiz> 방화벽 바로 아래 쯤에 두고 일반 PC 들 이 인터넷 하면서 악성 코드 다운로드나 URL 접속 못하게 막는 경우도 있더라구요.
<autowiz> 회사 이름을 딱 말하기 뭣해서 답답하네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz>  SWG 는 외부로 나가는걸 막는거 같습니다. inline 에서는 도메인 만 보고 URL 내용이나 파일은 못보고
<autowiz> web proxy 모드까지 쓰면 full url + file virus scan 까지 가능하다고 하네요 .
<bridgebot1> <dry8r3ad> 시만텍 SWG는 인증서를 가지고 있지 않는데 url과 파일 내용을 탐지하는건가요?
<autowiz> 프록시 방식은
<autowiz> 자체 인증서를 가지고 있습니다.
<autowiz> 예를들면 사용자 A 가 네이버 접속하는데
<autowiz> 사용자 A 는 시만텍 인증서를 사용해서 프록시에 ssl 접속하고 , 프록시가 네이버 인증서로 네이버에 ssl 접속하는 방식 일껍니다.
<autowiz> 다른방법은 본적이 없거든요 저도 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 거의 사기지요 저거 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot1> <dry8r3ad> 아 A->B // B->C 형식의 proxy 방식이면 가능하죠 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 뭐 그래도 일단  저장비만 안 뚫리면 내부방에서 나 외부방에서 단순 스니핑으로는 데이터를 못보긴 합니다.
<jason_KR> 저는 저랑 한동네 사는 윤건빵영'을 말하는 것인데...내가 착각을? ㅎ
<autowiz> 혹시 실례가 안되시면 회사명을 여쭤봐도 될까요? 얘기하다가 다른제품 험담한다는게 dry 님 회사 제품이 될까봐요 ㅜㅜ
<jason_KR> 동명이인이요? 내 아는 건영님은....아~ 갠정보라서 귓말로 해야겠구나. 쩝
<bridgebot1> <dry8r3ad> 제가 slack이라 ㅋㅋㅋ 귓말이 안될겁니다. IRC로 넘어가겠습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR>  /msg 보냈는데...
<bridgebot1> <dry8r3ad> 동명이인이 아니라 저 본인 맞았던걸로…ㅋㅋㅋ 제가 멍청했네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 저도 뵜던 닉인거 같았습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> easycert 같은경우에는 웹방화벽이랑 U-privacy safer 제품이 있어서
<jason_KR> 암튼 수고 많아요~ 건빵님
<autowiz> 아 좀 다르긴 하군요 개인정보보호에 특화된 장비긴 합니다 저건
<bridgebot1> <dry8r3ad> 아닙니다 제이슨님 ㅋㅋㅋ 다음에 또 irc에서 뵌다면 반갑게!! 인사드리겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> ^^ 많이 축하하고요, 또 뵈요~
<bridgebot1> <dry8r3ad> 웹방화벽들은 아마 대부분 위치하는곳이 웹서버 앞단이라, 보통 웹서버 인증서를 사용해서 탐지를하죠
<bridgebot1> <dry8r3ad> 넵넵!
<autowiz> 일반 PC 들은 유해사이트 차단 시스템이 보호를 하고 있더라구요.  제가 단어를 잘못썼습니다 ㅜㅜ
<bridgebot1> <dry8r3ad> ㅎㅎㅎ 아닙니다 일하기 싫어지는 타이밍에 좋은 이야기거리였어요 :slightly_smiling_face:
<autowiz> 패킷처리 랑 데이터처리랑 엔진에만 두명은 완전히 매달려야 될거같은데
<autowiz> 저혼자 팀장하고 코딩하고 힘드네요 ㅜㅜ 다행히 UI 는 다른 팀원이 해줍니당 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot1> <dry8r3ad> 저희랑 굉장히 업무가 비슷하신데요?ㅋㅋㅋ 행동이 유사한 제품이라 그러려나요?
<autowiz> 한국이라 그런거 같습니다 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 아~ 정말 패치하고 리펙토링 해야하는데 막 윗사람들은 다른 기능 더 추가하자고 그러고 있네요 .
<autowiz> https://blog.naver.com/dracon123/220314756158
<autowiz> 딱 이런 느낌입니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 누더기로 방탄복 만든느낌 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 피체로님 안녕하세요
<pchero_work> 넵, 안녕하세요. :)
<autowiz> 모니터랩 AISWG 제품도 http / https 프로토콜을 통제 할 수 있다고 적혀있네요 .   저만 못본건지 시장에서 이제품을 몬적이 없긴 합니다만 ㅜㅜ
#ubuntu-ko 2018-02-28
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 어제 저녁에 간만에 네이트온을 쓸 일이 있었는데 , 지금 갑자기 든 생각인데 카카오톡은 독과점에 안걸리나요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 판매하는 물건이 아니기 때문에 상관없을 거에요
<Work^Seony> 카카오톡이 독과점에 걸리는 대상이라면, 오래전 리눅스부터 서버 시장에서 문제 있었겠죠
<autowiz> 한국 공정거래위원회가 구글과 네이버 등 플랫폼 사업자의 독과점 여부에 대한 연구를 준비하고 있다고 밝혔다.
<autowiz> 요런 기사 타이틀을 봤었거든요
<Work^Seony> 왠지 몇몇 권력있는 기업들이 횡포 부리는게 아닌가 모르겠네요
<Work^Seony> 지금도 그렇겠지만 몇년 전부터 서버시장에서 리눅스 점유율이 80% 넘는다고 알고있는데, 그럼 리눅스부터 이미 오래 전부터 독과점이어야 하지않았나 하는게 제 개인적인 생각입니다.
<autowiz> 조만간에 한국 공정위에서 조사가 시작되지 않을까요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 권력있는 기업들이 공정위에 의뢰했다면, 시작하겠죠 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 리눅스는 적어도하나의 회사는 아니니까요 배포판별로 별도의 조직이나 기업이다 보니 조금 케이스가 다를것도 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 근데 설령 그게 독과점이라고 인정된다고 해도, 돈 받고 판매하는 소프트웨어가 아닌 이상 뭔가 조치를 취할 수 있는게 있나 모르겠네요...
<autowiz> 그렇기도 하네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 카톡 판매대금에 세금을 매길 수 있는 것도 아니고, 그렇다고 판매하는 장소를 제한할 수 있는 것도 아니기 때문에 카톡 그 자체로는 제재가 어렵지 않나 싶어요
<Work^Seony> 다만, 카톡을 중심으로 연동해서 수익을 창출하는 부분에 있어서는 변화가 생길 것 같네요
<drake_kr> 그럼 애플이 독과점!!
#ubuntu-ko 2018-03-01
<bridgebot1> <fmowl> 내일 개강 ...
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.
#ubuntu-ko 2018-03-02
<jason_KR> 잘 지내지요? ^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> ^^
<bridgebot1> <douksini> 3.1절 쉬었더니 월요일 같네요. 안녕하세요/
<sungyo> 좋은 아침입니다 ;)
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<sungyo> 네 안녕하세요-
<jason_KR> 오랜만입니다. 잘 지네죠?
<sungyo> 아, 제이슨님.
<sungyo> 네. 졸업 논문까지 다 쓰고 집에 들어와있어요.
<sungyo> 늦었지만 새해 복 많이 받으세요.^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<sungyo> 네 안녕하세요.
<jason_KR> ^^
<autowiz_> 바쁜 금요일 오후 입니다요~ ^^
<ircCloud^Seony> php 하다 잘 안되서 구글 검색하는데, 위대한 수령 김일성동지의 회고록 이라는게 검색되서 나오네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 허걱  참 희안한거까지 검색되는군요 ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> 검색결과 ㅋㅋ https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/K2EoEFQ4/Screenshot_2018-03-01-21-53-12_15.png
<autowiz_> 에러 내용때문에 구글봇이 긁어버렸나 보네요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 그런 거 같아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 딱 보시면 아시겠지만, 저는 북한 소식을 알고싶어서 검색한 게 아닙니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 크흐흐흐
<bridgebot1> <ddolddoly> 제이슨님 혹시 장...
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 생각하시는 그분 맞을껄요 아마
<adeline77> 여기에 한국인이 계십니까?
<adeline77> 한국인에게 궁금한것이 있습니다.
<adeline77> 응답 바랍니다.
<Work^Seony> 다들 주무시는 시간에 오셔서...
<pchero> 헐..
#ubuntu-ko 2018-03-03
<bridgebot1> <cyclone5989> @kimej 혹시 니어오토마타 팔렸나요??
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 엌ㅋㅋㅋ 어떻게 아셨어요...?
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 이미 팔렸는데...
<bridgebot1> <cyclone5989> 헐......
<bridgebot1> <kimej> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 먼저 물어볼껄 그랬나요...ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot1> <cyclone5989> 근데 니어오토마타 19금 아닌가??
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 읍읍!!
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 이만 자러 갑니다 좋은 밤 되세요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2018-03-04
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요,,,
<soyeomul> 오늘 볏짚의 비밀을 알아내었어요... 너무 기쁘네요
<soyeomul> 볏짚은 소에게 "컴파일러" 였어요.
<soyeomul> 소가 볏짚을 먹어야 사료나 먹은것들이 위에서 컴파일이 되어서 피와 살로 간다는거 오늘 알았어요
<soyeomul> 너무 기쁘서 잠시 들어왔어요
<soyeomul> 다시 나갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루 되세요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 음... 컴파일러 보단 의존성 라이브러리에 더 가까워 보이네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 아니 ㅋㅋㅋ 컴파일러든 라이브러리든   농부가 그걸 지금 알았단 말야? 쯔쯔쯧인데요. ㅎ
<jason_KR> 농부아닌 사람도 상식아닌가? 뭔 딴 뜻이 있겠죠?!
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 음...ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_KR> 닭이 흙/모래를 쪼아서 모이랑 같이 먹는 것도 비슷한 건데...
<bridgebot1> <hkeylocal> 집에서 사용하는 서버가 있는데요
<bridgebot1> <hkeylocal> 현재는 윈도우 서버에 하이퍼바이저로 리눅스 가상머신을 올려 사용하고 있습니다.
<bridgebot1> <hkeylocal> 이걸 우분투 위의 KVM이나 도커로 이전하려고 하는데...
<bridgebot1> <hkeylocal> 사용하는 가상 머신은 각각 우분투 기반의 블로그(워드프레스) 서버, 우분투 기반의 게시판(그누보드5) 서버와 데비안 기반의 NAS 소프트 (OMV) 입니다... 무엇을 사용하는 것이 더 효율적이고 관리하기 쉬울까요??
<bridgebot1> <hkeylocal> * 3개의 서버가 각각 서로 다른 공인 IP를 할당받고 있습니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2019-02-25
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 강변북로 타고 구리암사대교 건너 강동현대홈타운 어린이집근방 밥집이어요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 딸래미 어린이집델따주고 서울-양양 타고 양양분기점에서 동해고속도로 갈아타고 울진으로 내려가는길이니다 졸려서중간에 바다가보이는 동해 휴게소 복숭아아이스티 시켜놓고 잠깨는중입니다
<soyeomul> 동해바다 보니깐 동공이 확대되면서 잠이 깨네요
<soyeomul> 콤푸타 오래하시다 눈이 피곤하면 동해바다 보러오세여~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 오서니님 안녕하세여
<soyeomul>  운전중 잠시 들럿어요~
<soyeomul> 출발할께요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<autowiz> 우왓 임수다~ ㅎㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2019-02-26
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<soueomul> 꾸벅
<soueomul> 농민사관학교면접봣어요 고개길로 2시간걸리네여울진에서 영주까지요
<soueomul> 이제 점심먹어요 길가에 다 산골시골이라 식당이 없어요
<soueomul> 히오로님 안녕하세요
<soueomul> 잠시 차세우고 시골 짜장면집들어왓어요
<soueomul> 울진군 금강송면
<soueomul> 짜장곱배기 시켯어요
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :) 우와.. 짜장면..
<pchero_work> 저도 먹고 싶네요. ㅠㅠ
<soueomul>  ㅎㅎ
<soueomul> 전 아침먹고 이제 점심이어요 히어로님은 때가 몇시인가여 네달란드
<pchero_work> 아침 8시 반입니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<soueomul> ㅇ ㅏ..
<pchero_work> 출근해서 커피한잔이랑 가볍게 간식거리 들고 왔네요. ㅎㅎ
<soueomul> 아항 출근하셧군여~
<soueomul> 전 퇴근길이라면 퇴근길인데'''
<soueomul> 차 시동겁니다 존 하루요~~~
<soueomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-02-27
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 점심시간임을 병원에와서 실감하고잇어요
<soyeomul> 어머니 골다공증약 타러 울진의료원 왓는데 점심시간이라 30분 대기타셔야한다네여
<soyeomul> 대기타는둥에 잠시 들어와밧어요
<soyeomul> 다들 식사는 하셧는지요
<autowiz> 소여물님도 점심 식사 하셨는지요? ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 오 위즈님
<soyeomul> 안냐세요 네 방금 먹엇어요
<soyeomul> 안드폰 어제 하나 분실햇네요 면접보고 오늘길에 짜장면집 가타요 이따 한번 들려야할까바요 일단 분실 신고해둿습니다
<soyeomul> 병원오기전 한우조합 울진지부 키토산영농법인 정기모임이 앗어서 갓다가 소고기 2인분 먹고 후다닥 튀엇어요
<autowiz> 얼른 찾으셔야 할텐데요 ㅜㅜ
<soyeomul> 다들 연세드신 어르신들 아재들뿐인지라... 오래잇을수가 없엇어요 아 저도 뭐 중견 아자씨지만요 ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 앗 넵 빨리 찾을께요~
<soyeomul> 같은 아자씨지만 번스타인 교수는 참 곱게 늙더군요 47세 아자씨
<soyeomul> 아우 15중 남앗어요 다들 존 하루여~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<PotatoGim> http://abs.gluesys.com/koji
<autowiz> 잘 나옵니당
<PotatoGim> 감사합니다! ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 오랜만이네요 ^^
<pchero_work> 외국서도 접속 잘 되네요. ㅎ
<PotatoGim> 예~ 일에 끌려다니느라 정신이 없네요...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 감사합니다~! ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 직접 패키징 하시는건가요? 작업량이 많을 듯 합니다. ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 전체는 아니고 필요한 부분만 하고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ;
<Seony> o7
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 서니님 안녕하세요~
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<Seony> pchero_work님 덴마크에서 다른 나라로 옮기셨어요?
<pchero_work> 넵, 지금은 네덜란드에 있습니다. :)
<pchero_work> Seony:
<Seony> 직장을 옮기게 되서 가신 건가요?
<pchero_work> 넵. :) ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 잃어버렸던 휴대폰 찾았습니다 어제 짜장면 먹었던 그 곳 `만득이네' 중국집에서 되찾았어요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 나중에 풍기IC 내려서 울진까지 오실때 금강송면 지나면 만득이네 한번 들려주세요,,, 짜장면 맛있어요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 그리고 경북 축산기술연구소에서 1년짜리 한우관련 수업 듣는거 농민사관학교 합격을 못한거 같아요
<soyeomul^bionic> 25명 모집에 132명이 지원을 했었어요,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 다음 기회에 재도전해볼까해요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 이 허함을 달래려 TES 중 하나인 아마존 SES 를 이번에 조사해볼까 합니다,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 뭔가... 아마존 SES 는... 구글 클라우드의 Gmail 처럼... 어마무시한 기술력과 인프라가 뒷바쳐주는 무서운 서비스 같아서 한번 예전부터 조사해보고 싶었어요.
<soyeomul^bionic> 메일 한통을 보내려할때 아마존 SES 는 "항상 변호사에게 문의하여 법률 자문을 받으십시오." 라는 문구를 도움문서에 삽입시켜놨네요. 배경이 상당히 복잡합니다... 발송되는 전자메일의 평판(Reputation) 에 대하여 심도있게 분석하여 도움문서에 기술해뒀습니다. 아마존 갱장합니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> mailjet/mailgun 이 걸어서 가볍게 오르내릴수 있는 앞산/옆산이라면 아마존 SES 는 완전무장해서 3박4일 이상을 걸어가야 종주가 가능한 지리산처럼 크게 느껴집니다...;;; 포스가 어마어마하네여;;;
<soyeomul^bionic> https://lore.kernel.org/lkml/65549531-EA3A-49ED-BECA-D5F85B9F09E4@amazon.de/raw SMTP 헤더도 어마무시하네여 마 포스가 구글 Gmail 과 맞장 뜰 기셉니다,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 찾아보니 저보다 더 SMTP 에 미친사람이 있더이다... https://www.lisenet.com/2014/amazon-ses-smtp-outbound-email-configuration-with-ssmtp-on-debian/ 벌써 아마존 SES 와 ssmtp 연동을 테스트하고 기술블로그에다 올렸네여 그것도 5년전에요...
<soyeomul^bionic> 세상은 넓고 전자메일에 미친사람은 많네여...
<soyeomul^bionic> 아고 오늘은 걍 일찍 자야것어요,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 모두 존 밤요~~~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<autowiz> 소여물님 요즘 메일쪽으로 많이 파고 계시는군요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2019-02-28
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 존 하루여~~~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 안녕하세요 조용한 저녁입니다
<soyeomul^bionic> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=883413;msg=2
<soyeomul^bionic> 아마존 클라우드의 SES 로 데비안 버그 보고서를 제출한 분도 계시더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 현직 데비안 개발자 DD 같은데,,, 헤더 자체가 참 이쁩니다,,, 아마존은 헤더가 이쁘네여
<soyeomul^bionic> 아주 그냥 취합니다,,, 술을 먹어 취하는게 아니라 헤더가 너무 아름답네여,,,
<dongho1596> 테스트중입니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 어
<soyeomul^bionic> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 아 가셨구낭;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 아마존 SES 이제 테스트 해보려 아마존 가입 시도했는데요,,, 카드가 해외 사용 거절된것이라 안된다네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 그래서 일단 접었습니다. 카드 해외 사용 거절. 이 메시지 참 마음에 들었네요;;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 테스트 해볼게 SendGrid 도 있는데.. 이 서비스는 아마존 SES 보다 비용이 더 비싸다는 평가가 있어서 아예 마음에서 지웠습니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 그래서 TES 는 두개만 갖고 가네요,, 하나는 메일건 또 하나는 메일젯..
<soyeomul^bionic> 엇 히어로님 오셨어요~
<pchero_work> 넵, 안녕하세요. :)
<soyeomul^bionic> 엇
<soyeomul^bionic> 히어로님 정말 반갑슴니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 카드 해외사용 거절 된터라 AWS 가입이 안된줄 알았는데 로그인하니깐 되네요,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 아마존 SES 테스트 하러 갑니다,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 만세!!!
<soyeomul^bionic> 참 미국 대신 유럽으로 리전을 선택하고 갈까합니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 유럽이 맘에 들어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 리전이 지역인가요... 전 리전보다 지역이 더 맘에 드네요~
<soyeomul^bionic> dkim 검증에서 안넘어가네여,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 수고하세용~
#ubuntu-ko 2019-03-01
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅 존 삼일절 오전입니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 다들 아침 식사 하셨는지요,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 오늘 송아지 한마리 또 태어났어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 어미소가 옆에서 핧아주며 초유 먹이는거 보고 깐돌이 옆에 볏짚 좀 깔아주고 전 백암온천 왔어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 접때 mailjet 으로 설정된 메일로 ding@gnus.org Gnus 개발팀의 공개 토론 메일링리스트 주소인데,, 그곳으로 메일을 한통 보냈어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 한 3일만에 메일이 메일링으로 게시되었는데,,, 스팸 필터링에 걸렸던거 같았어요,,, Lars 가 보고 스팸 필터링에서 제 메일을 건져서 무사히 게시해줬는데...
<soyeomul^bionic> 오늘 사람들 피드백 왔어요.
<soyeomul^bionic> yandex 메일을 쓰시는 분인데요,,, 정말 반갑고 기쁘더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 당시 제가 사용했던 메일주소는 soyeomul@man-on-the-road.yw.doraji.xyz 라는 열나게 긴 메일주소였어요.
<soyeomul^bionic> 누가봐도 저건 장난하는거 같은 메일주소 너무 길어서 그리고 무려 4차 도메인이라...
<soyeomul^bionic> 근데 내용은 지극히 정상적이었거등요,,, 그래서 Lars 가 살렸어요 제 메일을요
<soyeomul^bionic> 하여간  mailjet 으로 날라간 메일 정상 작동한다는 사실 확인한 사건이었어요.
<soyeomul^bionic> 각설하고 오늘 아마존 SES 계속 갑니다 아따 MX 설정 열나게 빡시네여
<soyeomul^bionic> 받아서 gmail 쪽으로 포워딩해줘야 하는데,,, 그 설정 방법이 허블나게 복잡하네여
<soyeomul^bionic> 커피 한 솥 준비해놓고 문서를 쥐잡듯 살펴봐야할거 같아요,,, 으아
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimej> 도메인이 길긴 하군요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul^bionic> 엇 어진님 안녕하세요~
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimej> 오랜만이십니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 넨넨^^
<soyeomul^bionic> 아마존 SES 는 메일 서비스가 정말 클라우드위의 알파고 느낌입니다,,, 음 뭐랄까... 메일 전달 경로 한 단계 단계마다 알파고가 중간에서 제어를 해주는 느낌이랄까요
<soyeomul^bionic> 아마존 SES 가 이정도인데,,, 구글 클라우드위의 Gmail 은 정말 우주의 바다 처럼 느껴지는...
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimej> 아마존 SES 검색해보니 이메일 서비스 인가보네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 넵^^
<soyeomul^bionic> 설정 열나게 빡세고 빡세고 빡세고 빡셉니다 ㅠㅠㅠ
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimej> 62000건 발송/1000건 수신까지는 무료네요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimej> 구글 지메일쪽은 계정당 돈받는걸로 아는데 이쪽은 건단위로 받는군요
<soyeomul^bionic> 저도 그까진 자세히 모르겠네요;;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 저거 리밋 도달할려면 뉴스레터 같은거 막 쏘대면 되는데,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 전 그냥 메일링리스트에서 쓰려고 맹글고 있어요,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 영원히 무료로
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimej> 아 기업용 메일 같은거랑은 다른거군요
<soyeomul^bionic> 아 넵 제가 하는건 무료 서비스 입니다;;;
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimej> 네 월 62000건 발송 무료이니
<soyeomul^bionic> 넨넨;;
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimej> 2000명에게 매일 보내도 다 못채우는군요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul^bionic> ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^bionic> 일단 먼저 갑니다,,, 수고하세요~~~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 오
<soyeomul^bionic> 히어로님 존 저녁입니다~
<soyeomul^bionic> 아 네달란드는 시간대가 다르겠군요;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 전! 아마존 SES 받는 설정 (Inbound) 방금 성공했네요~!
<soyeomul^bionic> S3 람다 어쩌구 저쩌구 노드js 로 맹글어진 코드를 아마존 클라우드에 올리고 설정하니깐,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 메일 받아서 구글 Gmail 로 포워딩을 무사히 해주더라구요,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 열나게 빡셌네요;;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 잠시 커피 한잔 마시고 보내는 설정을 하려합니다,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 합!
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :) ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^bionic> 넨넨^^
<soyeomul^bionic> 한참 발송 설정 하고있네요;;
<soyeomul^bionic> email-smtp.eu-west-1.amazonaws.com 587
<soyeomul^bionic> 로 해서 메일을 발송하려합니다..
<soyeomul^bionic> 아마존 클라우드 서유럽 지구쪽 SMTP 서버라네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 정확히 아일랜드,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 다시 설정하러 갑니다~
<soyeomul^bionic> 합!
<soyeomul^bionic> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/Gnus/blob/62e2769886b487d713cd2c8d647fee516fe41f1e/dot.gnus.el
<soyeomul^bionic> 드디어 성공했습니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 아마존 클라우드 SES 위에서 돌아가는 SMTP 서버로 메일을 발송할 수 있도록 설정에 성공했네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 서유럽 지구(리전-아일랜드) 에 위치한 SMTP 서버를 관통해서 외부로 메일을 쏠 수 있습니다... 이거 너무 감격스러운게,,, 고생을 많이 했어요.
<soyeomul^bionic> 시행착오를 여러번 겪은터라...
<soyeomul^bionic> 데비안 Bullseye 코드네임에 맞추어 전자메일 주소의 도메인 부분의 호스트네임을 정했어요
<soyeomul^bionic> bullseye.yw.doraji.xyz
<soyeomul^bionic> 22년까지는 저 메일주소로 신나게 일할겁니다,,, 일 == 오픈소스 봉사활동
<soyeomul^bionic> 일단 커피 한잔요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 먼저 갑니다~
<soyeomul^bionic> 존 밤 되세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-03-02
<soyeomul^bionic> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 조용한 토요일 핸드폰 액정 수리하러 센타에 왔어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 대기시간 30여분,,, 그래서 크롬북 켰어요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 수신/발신 시험 다 완료했어요,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 샌드박스에 갇혀있어서 데비안 프로젝트로는 메일을 발송을 아직 못하고 있어요~ bullseye
<soyeomul^bionic> 샌드박스 해제시켜달라고 요청 메일을 보냈지만 지금 공휴일인지 응답이 없네요
<soyeomul^bionic> s/공휴일/휴일/g
<soyeomul^bionic> 샌드박스 안에선 인증된 주소로만 메일을 보낼 수 있더라구요,,, 이게 참 아마존 SES 끝내주게 만든거 같아요. 스패머들이 함부로 날뛸 수 없어요. 아마존 SES 운영팀은 스패머들의 머리 꼭대기에 있는거 같아요
<soyeomul^bionic> 통제가 확실합니다 아마존 SES
<soyeomul^bionic> 대기 시간 길어서 잠시 커피한잔요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 수리 끝나서 들어갑니다~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-03-03
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 제가 살아있나요,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 아 살아있네요;;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 샌드박스 해제되었습니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/Gnus/blob/3dba8a2c998a8a63c0f210902681ca1765a2be51/ss/ses/001.mbox.txt
<soyeomul^bionic> 캬! 갱장하지 않나요... 저 웅장한 아마존 SES 를 통과하여 외부로 세상밖으로 발사된 메일 한통이요,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 저 한통을 보내기 위하야... 3일이 걸렸네요... 준비기간이요... 빡셌습니다... ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul^bionic> 감격의 커피 한잔하러갑니다~
<soyeomul^bionic> 다른 TES 와 다르게 아마존은 좀 엄격하더라구요. 발신도 수신도 그리고 포워딩도요...
<soyeomul^bionic> 포워딩 하는 메일에도 DKIM 서명을 붙여서 포워딩하더라구요.
<soyeomul^bionic> 그래서 마지막에 메일을 받아보면 메시지 헤더가 열나게 복잡하고 깁니다... 어마무시한 헤더가 만들어져서 눈덩이처럼 커지더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 일단 온천에 들어갑니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 존 하루 존 일요일요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-02-24
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<foxmask> lexlove_: 어떻게 지내?
<lexlove_> foxmask: 바쁘게 지내고 있어요.
<lexlove_> foxmas님은 어떻게 지내시나요?
<pchero_work> 한국은 코로나로 난리네요.. 부디 다들 별일 없으셨으면 좋겠습니다. ㅠ
<lexlove_> 저희 기관도 2주간 훈련생 휴원하게 되었습니다.
<pchero_work> ㅠ
<pchero_work> 여기서는 밖에서 마음대로 기침도 못하고 다니고 있습니다. 괜히 눈치가 보여요.
<foxmask> lexlove_: 난 괜찮아 주말이 너무 짧아 ;)
<foxmask> 트위터에서 한국 뉴스를 읽었을 때, 그것은 매우 안심이되지 않습니다 :(  (KBS 뉴스, SBS 뉴스, MBC 뉴스)
<jason_KR> 아마도, 프랑스 영토 내부에서 (중국인) 사망자가 있었죠?   다들 조심하시기 바랍니다. 2
<foxmask> jason_KR: 예
<foxmask> jason_KR: can you explain that ? https://twitter.com/mbcnews/status/1231909135194771456 i'm afraid to understand that not well
<jason_KR> 퇴근 후 저녁식사 때, 술 한잔하고 ^^   잠깐 잤어요.   I forgot marking "/away  w/napping"
<jason_KR> fox mask: "대구 신천지교회를 다녀간 것으로 파악된 대구 외 지역의 신도 수는 모두 201명. 특히 신천지 총회본부가 있는 과천 교회는 수도권으로 코로나19를 전파하는 통로가 될 수 있습니다. "  We can literal translation or paraphrase. And 미안하지만, subject of religion is a *TABOO* at IRC, so i'll omitting. ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2020-02-25
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> 반갑습니다.
<lexlove_> 여기는 비가 계속 내리네요
<jason_KR> 고양시'도 밤새 10미리, 밤까지 30미리 예상.  봄 비? ㅎ
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> 안녕하세요?  일찍 출근했습니다 ?
<foxmask> jason_KR: 예, 오전 7시 45 분 나는 6 시간 45 분에 집을 나갔다
<jason_KR> 보통 근무시간은 9 to 5 아니예요?
<foxmask> 나는 기차에서 나의 책 "한국어 수업"을 읽었다 ^^
<jason_KR> ^^
<foxmask> 우리는 8 시간을해야하고, 원할 때 시작합니다
<jason_KR> 아~
<Seony> 코로나 바이러스가 꽤 심각한가보군요
<foxmask> 한국인은 한국에 영향을받는 사람들의 수와 관련하여 어떻게 느끼는가?
<jason_KR> 사망률: 사스 10%, 코로나 (중국 2%) 중국외 1%
<jason_KR> 저는 메르스, 사스 때와 마찬가지로 관계없이 일상생활 중.
<Seony> foxmask: sorry i have no idea. i have lived in the u.s. over a decade.
<foxmask> 커피 브레이크
<foxmask> bbl ;)
<foxmask> back
<foxmask> 프랑스 생물 정보학 웹 사이트는 과학자들이 코로나 바이러스에있는 곳을 설명합니다 https://bioinfo-fr.net/analyses-bioinformatiques-du-coronavirus-2019-ncov-pourquoi-et-comment (if you want to try to read it with a translator)
<foxmask> very interesting
<foxmask> the author is also a python developer ;)
<jason_KR> 파이썬 프로그래머가 아니라 파이썬 개발자라고요? 오~
<Seony> 디벨로퍼나 프로그래머나 다 똑같은 의미에요 ㅎㅎ
<foxmask> 차이점은 미묘합니다. 우리는 업계의 프로그래머라고 말합니다 .  우리는 인터넷의 "세계"에서 개발자라고 말합니다
<jason_KR> 내가 생각하는 기분은 다른데... ㅎ   (라고 말 꺼내놓고, 비겁하게 *PASS* ^^)
<jason_KR> 내가 생각하는 기*준*은 다른데... ㅎ   (라고 말 꺼내놓고, 비겁하게 *PASS* 합니다. ^^)
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 사태가 좀 진정되길 희망합니다. 우시장 한동안 열지 않는다고 문자 받았네요.
<soyeomul> 소를 내다팔아야하는데...
<soyeomul> 우시장이 안열리면... 우어어
<soyeomul> 백신 소식 없나요... 백신만 빨리 만들어지면 조용해질거 같은데요,,,
<soyeomul> 음~
<foxmask> \o
<foxmask> soyeomul: 어떤 백신?
<soyeomul> foxmask: 코로나 백신요
<soyeomul> 으으으
<soyeomul> 졸려서 먼저 들어갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두 존 밤요~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-02-26
<jason_KR> Seo ny: 점심식사 맛있게 했어요?   질문; UbuntuKrSlack BOT 은 누가 관리했요? 또는 누가 만들었어요?  😀
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 봇은 아마 저번 회장이었던 분이 관리하는 걸로 알고있어요
<jason_KR> (현 한영빈) 직전 장태희 ?
<Seony> 봇이 irc 들어온 게 2-3년도 넘은 듯 하니... 아마 저번 회장이 아닌가 싶네요
<jason_KR> 예, 감사 ~   (아마 누군가 슬렉'에서 보면 ㄷ답이  올 듯 싶기도 하고, 불요불급한 일은 아니므로 irc log를 검색해 보겠습니다)
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> 반갑습니다.
<lexlove_> ^^
<jason_KR> D-34일, ㅋ   그나저나~ 남조선은 전국이 휴가(피서)간 것처럼 한가합니다. ㅎ
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 렉스님 오랜만입니다
<lexlove_> 네. 오랜만이에요
<jason_KR> so yeomul: 비와요?
<soyeomul> 재준님 꾸벅 넵 비가 추절추절 내리고 있어요 울진요
<soyeomul> 내일! 드뎌 볏짚작업 최종회 마지막 1떼기 치러 갑니다
<jason_KR> lex love_: D-34 / D- 15 ?
<lexlove_> D-34 입니다
<lexlove_> 다음주까지 연차에요.
<jason_KR> 노고가 많습니다.  두 분 다~
<lexlove_> 오늘 하루종일 뒹굴거렸어요
<soyeomul> 음...
<soyeomul> 트랙터
<soyeomul> 생각보다 꽤 잼있더이다... 비가 많이온 논 위에서
<jason_KR> 두 분 다 무조건 잘 하셨음돠~  ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 트랙터 4륜구동 넣고 전진하면...
<lexlove_> jason_KR: 감사합니다.^^
<soyeomul> 그 므다냐 다카르렐리 간접경험 하는 느낌?
<soyeomul> 재준님 감사요!
<lexlove_> 전 하루종일 아무것도 안해서 자책중이었어요.
<soyeomul> 음 2보전진을 위한 1보 휴식?
<lexlove_> 그렇게 생각해야 정신건강에 좋겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 넵^^
<jason_KR> 왜~ 거 머더라?   속말로 "멍때리기" 시도'도 있잖아요.
<lexlove_> 사실은 집중력이 떨어지고 게으른 탓이에요. ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 마자여~
<soyeomul> 멍때리기 참 조아보여요
<soyeomul> 전 가끔 논 위에서 볏짚작업하다가 멍때릴때도 있어요
<lexlove_> 아. 오전에 6km정도 걸었네요. 오늘 하루 중 가장 생산적인 일이었어요
<soyeomul> 아... 이거 언제 다 치나.. 이런 멍때리기..
<soyeomul> 오 6km
<soyeomul> 그 갱장히 먼거리인데...
<lexlove_> 집 근처 체육공원 4바퀴 돌았어요
<soyeomul> 그 조아요 공원 돌기
<soyeomul> 걷기운동도 되구요
<lexlove_> 코로나때문인지 사람이 별로 없어서 좋아요.
<soyeomul> 멍때리기도 좋구요 생각 정리도 할 수 있구요
<jason_KR> 저는 지금 퉤근. ㅋㅋㅋ  즐건 대화 하세요. ^^   갑자기 갑니다.
<soyeomul> 넵!
<soyeomul> 재준님~
<soyeomul> 안능히 들어가세요
<lexlove_> 안녕히 들어가세요
<soyeomul> 사실 저도 방금 태근했어요
<soyeomul> 우사서 소여물 주고 사료포대 태우다가 왓어요 비가 오기에 태웠더랬죠~
<lexlove_> 고생하셨어요
<soyeomul> 아직 시골 농촌은 믄가를 태웁니다 분리 수거가 간단합니다 탈거 안탈거로 구분하고 끝냅니다 아아아아아아
<lexlove_> 태울때 기분이 좋아져요
<soyeomul> 저도 그래요
<soyeomul> 태우고 나면 믄가를 청소했다라는 느낌?
<lexlove_> 단 비닐은 타는 냄새가 별로에요
<lexlove_> 종이태울 때 좋았어요.^^
<lexlove_> 좀 태워본 1인!
<soyeomul> 와우
<lexlove_> 시골출신이거든요
<soyeomul> 태울때..
<soyeomul> 기상조건이 참 맞추기 빡샜는데..
<soyeomul> 요즘은 다 적응했어요
<lexlove_> 이제 슬슬 주무실 시간인가요?
<foxmask> 곧?
<lexlove_> foxmask: 그곳은 몇시에요?
<soyeomul> 합!
<soyeomul> foxmask: 안녕하세요~
<foxmask> Seony: 안녕하세요 ^^
<soyeomul> 렉스님 넵 이제 곧 자러가야할 시간이어요
<lexlove_> soyeomul: 좋은 꿈 꾸세요
<soyeomul> 넵 렉스님 그리고 모두들 좋은 밤되세요~
<foxmask> lexlove_: 프랑스 오후 2시 - 한국은 오후 10시
<soyeomul> 이만 들어가볼께요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<jason_KR> 1417 프랑스
<jason_KR> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/429wKkq5/%EC%8A%A4%ED%81%AC%EB%A6%B0%EC%83%B7%2C%202020-02-26%2022-19-36.png
<lexlove_> jason_KR: 프랑스 시각이군요. 1417이 뭔지 한참 봤어요. ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> > 22:05:14 <fox mask> lex love_: 프랑스 오후 2시 - 한국은 오후 10시  "   이 답을 내가 못봤었어요.
<pchero_work> 혹시 프로메테우스 사용하시는 분 계신가요?
<pchero_work> 쿠버네티스에서 프로메테우스를 돌리고 있는데.. 자꾸 OOM 으로 죽습니다.
<pchero_work> 프로메테우스 메모리 사용량을 제한하고 싶은데.. 이게 어떤 옵션을 줘야할지 모르겠네요. 혹시 아시는 분 계실까요//
<foxmask> pchero_work: no, I used influxdb instead
<foxmask> and I finally dropped influxdb for the very simple "monit"
<foxmask> (i don't need to deal with bigdata stuff at all)
<pchero_work> Ah...
<jason_KR> 저는 쿠버네티스를 쓸 일이 없었는데, 뭐하다가 설치됐는지~    역시 메모리 때문에 아예 지웠습니다.
<pchero_work> 혹, 프로메테우스는 사용하시나요?
<jason_KR> 늦게 봤어요, 아뇨. 안써요.
#ubuntu-ko 2020-02-27
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> 반갑습니다.
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> 어휴~ 일찍 나왔습니다?!!!
<foxmask> jason_KR: 아니요, 평소와 같이;)
<jason_KR> 아~ 부지런하시구나~
<foxmask> jason_KR: I like to come back home early in the afternoon so I come early in the morning
<foxmask> jason_KR: thus I can do something else (like 한국어 공부하다 ^^) than just staying late at the office, coming back home, eating, sleeping and so one each day ;)
<jason_KR> 아 !   예, 8시간 근무 시간을 본인이 선택한다"는 말씀을 기억 합니다. ^^
<pchero_work> 어제 질문했었던 프로메테우스 관련 자답입니다. 기본적으로
<pchero_work> 프로메테우스 메모리 사용량을 제한할 수는 없습니다. 1.x 버전대에는 이와 관련한 옵션을 제공했지만 2.x 버전부터는 없어졌습니다. 사실 1.x 에서 제공하던 옵션도 그렇게 효과적인 옵션은 아니었습니다. - 즉 메모리 사용량을 제한할 수는 없음.
<jason_KR> ^^
<pchero_work> 다만, 다른 옵션 설정으로 메모리 사용량을 줄일 수는 없습니다. 명시적으로 메모리 사용량을 제한할 수는 없지만, metric collecting interval 을 길게 주는 방식으로 메모리 사용량을 줄이는 방법이 있습니다.
<jason_KR> 프로메테우스 말고도 다른 도구'가 있다고 봤고, 여우 가면님도 다른 도구 쓴다고 했던 것 같은데...
<foxmask> pchero_work: is prometheus written in JAVA ? if so you can manage the HEAP (memory) of thE JVM
<foxmask> it's in Go
<foxmask> so ...
<pchero_work> 네, influxdb 가 있었죠. :)
<pchero_work> 비슷한 방식으로 graphite 도 있습니다.
<pchero_work> Yes, it written in go. I like it. ;)
<foxmask> I think that any of those tool for real time measurement use a very large amount of memory and don't deal with that
<foxmask> they explain how to avoid to be stuck
<foxmask> but it's not a fair way to manage that
<foxmask> I use Granafa + Influxdb one year
<foxmask> used*
<foxmask> it's too fragile :(
<foxmask> you can kill your server with probe triggered by influx and never get the hand of the server at all (I did it :)
<foxmask> pchero_work: if the goal is to use Kubernetes, I imagine you already had asked to the Kubernetes community, the right tool to use with it ?
<foxmask> I also like go (due to the performances) but, once again, things coming from Google make me sick :( => https://killedbygoogle.com/
<pchero_work> foxmask: Thanks. :) I'm just started to use the prometheus, because I wanted to more experience about the prometheus.
<pchero_work> It is struggling now, but it will be better soon.
<foxmask> pchero_work: ok
<soyeomul> 오 안능사해요
<soyeomul> 폰에서 드녀와서요
<jason_KR> 수고 많아요, 짚 다 거뒀죠?
<soyeomul> https://story.kakao.com/_dCrvI5/iXMHJPDI4RA
<soyeomul> 오늘 마지막논 시작햏어요
<soyeomul> 손으로 거두고잏어요 물이 많아서요
<soyeomul> 재준님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 이틀에서 삼일정도 잡고있어요 마지막논요
<jason_KR> 파란색=돌돌이 차, 뒤에 달린 것은 뭐요?
<jason_KR> 앞에 달린 것은 내 알고요. ㅎ
<soyeomul> 뒤에 달린게 결속기입니다 베일러라고도 하구요
<jason_KR> 아마도 베리어"가 옳은 표현일텐데...현장에서는 베일러'라고 하나 보네요?
<jason_KR> 앞에 달린 팔이 결속기잖요?!
<soyeomul> 예 여기 시골사람들은 투박합니다
<soyeomul> 베일라 베일러 결속기
<soyeomul> 다 통합니다
<soyeomul> 다시는 진논에 안빠질거에요
<jason_KR> 하하하 그럴 수도 있는 거죠. 머. ㅎ    고생했나보네~
<soyeomul> 건져준 트랙터도 친구 동영상 촬영도 친구
<soyeomul> 일상에서 보기힘든 장면인지라 간직하고싶었어요
<jason_KR> 하하하
<jason_KR> 진밭, 진논, 모래밭에 얼마나 잘 빠지는데...
<soyeomul> 대한민국 우분투 사용자중에 트랙터 모는 사람도 있다는걸 자랑하고도 싶엇구요
<soyeomul> 크롬북 켯어요
<soyeomul^chrome> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 아 정확히 크롬북의 우분투에서 접속했어요. 이맥스 IRC
<soyeomul^bionic> 어제 재준님 스크린샷 봣어요 irc클라우드
<soyeomul^bionic> 머찌더이다
<soyeomul^bionic> 전 새로나온 우분투용 irc 클라이언트 인가 하고 한참 쳐다봤었어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 근데 뚫어져라 보다보니 URL 이 보이고 아하 하고 깨달았음다
<soyeomul^bionic> 소여물 일기 쓰고 잉여잉여하다 자야것어요
<jason_KR> ^^
<jason_KR> 전용 무른모'도 있지만, 어제~그제는 웹'으로 열었었죠.
<soyeomul^bionic> 합
<soyeomul^bionic> 넵
<soyeomul^bionic> 소여물 일기 다 썼네유
<pchero_work> 아.. 무른모.. ㅎ
<pchero_work> 보쌈생각나네요. ㅎ
<soyeomul^bionic> 영웅님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 대구/경북은 현재 특별관리대상 지역인지라 조용히 소여물주면서 볏짚작업만 하고 있네유
<soyeomul^bionic> 뉴스는 24시간 코로나만 나오고 있구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 으따 백신 소식 없나유?
<soyeomul^bionic> 백신만 만들어지면 분위기 반전될터인데...
<soyeomul^bionic> 음,,, 먼저 들어갑니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 모두 존 밤 되세요~~~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-02-28
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> 좋은 아침임돠~
<soyeomul> 아는ㅇ하세요
<soyeomul> 울진 비옵니다
<soyeomul> 마지막 논 볏짚작업 하다가 후다닥 퇴근했어요
<soyeomul> 어제 포타로 2차 오늘 1차...
<soyeomul> 아따 진도가 더딥니다
<soyeomul> 손으로 거두기에,,,
<soyeomul> 허리며 손목이 빡시네여
<soyeomul> 작업복에서 실내복으로 갈아입고 뜨뜨한 방에서 크롬북 켰네여
<soyeomul> 다들 근무중인데 혼자만 퇴근해서 미안스럽네여
<soyeomul> 어저께 비온지 얼마안되어서 논은 아직 물이 많이 차있어요
<soyeomul> 손으로 볏짚뭉치 손에 쥐면 물무게가 절반쯤 되니... 그걸 포타에 옮겨실으니 차체에서 물이 주르르륵 흐르네여
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> soyeomul: 고생하셨어요.
<soyeomul> 오오오
<soyeomul> lexlove_: 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 공원 4바퀴 돌 체력을 다 소진했어요 물이 차있는 논바닥에서 딱 40분간 헤매이다 보니,,,
<soyeomul> 지금은 집이라 좀 쉬고 있으니 괜찮네여
<soyeomul> 코로나 백신 소식 없나요?
<soyeomul> 맨날 궁금하네여
<soyeomul> 도축장은 아직 괜찮은데... 지역 우시장은 당분간 열리지 않는다 하더라구요
<soyeomul> 우시장엔 사람들이 많이 오니깐요
<soyeomul> 읍내 5일장도 당분간 열리지 않는다고 읍내에 현수막 붙었습니다
<soyeomul> 경북 울진군 소식이었어요~
<soyeomul> 맥주 알딸딸 한숨자고 저녁 소여물 주러 갈까바요
<lexlove_> 한숨 주무세요.^^
<soyeomul> ㅎ 넵
<soyeomul> 아따 그럼 전 이만 들어가볼께요
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루여~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<foxmask> that sux https://twitter.com/mbcnews/status/1233305065483431936
<jason_KR> 전 세계적인 대 유행이 된다"고 하는데.... pandemic
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 저녁 소여물 주고 왔어요~
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 어소세여~~ 렉스님
<lexlove_> soyeomul: 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 네넨~
<soyeomul> 2시간이면 3월달
<lexlove_> 앗 그러네요
<soyeomul> 그래서 버텨보는중이랍니다 마치 새해를 맞는 기분?
<lexlove_> 2시간이 지나면 퇴사까지 한달 남습니다. ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 음... 저도
<soyeomul> 불스아이 출하가
<soyeomul> 전 좀 앞당겨졌어요
<soyeomul> 3월 3일 김해공판장에서 작업됩니다.
<soyeomul> 김해공판장 = 도축장
<lexlove_> 아....
<lexlove_> 며칠 안남았네요
<soyeomul> 넹
<soyeomul> 살이 좀 덜 쪘지만 그냥 내보냅니다 사료값에 쫓기다보니,,,
<lexlove_> 그렇군요
<soyeomul> 다음 소는 4월 출하
<soyeomul> 매달 1.5 ~ 2 마리 정도 출하되는거 같아요
<soyeomul> 평균
<lexlove_> 와. 그럼 소를 엄청 많이 키우는거 맞죠?
<soyeomul> 대략 백마리정도입니다
<lexlove_> 엄청나네요
<soyeomul> 작년에 수송아지보다 암송아지가 많이 태어나서요
<soyeomul> 다다음해에는 암소비육 위주로 출하가 이루어질거 같아요
<lexlove_> 그럼 더 좋은건가요?
<soyeomul> 영웅님 어소세요~
<soyeomul> 음,,, 암소비육은 아직 제가 경험이 없네요
<soyeomul> 새로운 도전입니다
<soyeomul> 므 까이꺼,,, 함 해보려구요
<lexlove_> ^^
<soyeomul> 중국사람들이 한우 고기를 좋아해주면 좋을텐데 라는 욕심이 좀 있어요
<soyeomul> 그리되면 고기를 수출도 할 수 있고... 소값 폭락도 막을 수 있고 등등
<soyeomul> 10억 인구가 한우를 먹는다라는 상상을 매일 하면서 소여물을 주어야겠네여 오늘부터라도
<lexlove_> 그렇게 되면 좋겠네요.^^
<soyeomul> ㅎ 더 큰 욕심은 한우 소고기가 코로나에 좋다라는 그런 논문이 나오면...
<soyeomul> 전 힘이 날거에요
<lexlove_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ;
<lexlove_> 멋진 시나리오입니다
<soyeomul> 네 어데까지나 희망사항~
<soyeomul> 아고 전 못버티겠어요
<soyeomul> 내일 또 볏짚작업
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 렉스님 그리고 모두들 좋은 밤 되시어요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-02-29
<UbuntuKrSlack> <dry8r3ad> 안녕하세요, 우분투한국커뮤니티입니다.  2020 KCD 연기의 아쉬움을 달래기 위한 <커뮤니티 연합 온라인 라이브 밋업>이 곧 시작됩니다! 오후 2시부터 유투브와 페이스북을 통해서 생중계 되오니, 많은 참여 부탁드립니다!  유튜브: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdacAW17-d0 페이스북:
<UbuntuKrSlack> https://www.facebook.com/KoreaCommunityDay/posts/1318124738397537
<jason_KR> 건빵님, 핑
<jason_KR> 아~ 바쁜시간이겠구나.  통과
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 어제
<soyeomul> 렉스님 제가 날짜를 잘못 알았네요
<soyeomul> 오늘 아직 2월달이네여
<soyeomul> 아흐 다롱디리
<soyeomul> 오늘도 볏짚작업 물에 반쯤 빠진 볏짚들 건져서 우사로 포타 2차 정도 운반했네요
<soyeomul> 물에 젖은채라 우사옆 대충 빈공간에 말리고 있는중입니다 한 일주일정도 말려야갰어요
<soyeomul> 와 이맥스 머찌네여
<soyeomul> 버퍼를 마우스로 이동시켰어요
<lexlove_> soyeomul: 어제요?
<soyeomul> 렉스님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 렉스님 넵 어제밤에 제가 이제 2시간만 지나면 3월달이네여 라는 말을 한거 같아요
<soyeomul> 근데 아직 2월달...
<lexlove_> 앗! 그러네요. ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 아흐아흐 ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 소여물 일기 적으러 갑니다~
<soyeomul> 슝~
<soyeomul> 접속이 끊기어 재접했어요
<soyeomul> 2월 29일 아직은 춥네요
<soyeomul> 보일러 온도 1도 올렸어요 아흐
<lexlove_> 광양은 7도로 봄날씨에요
<soyeomul> 음 7도면 따뜻하네요
<soyeomul> 아직 여긴 춥습니다 공기가 차가워요
<lexlove_> 거기는 몇도에요?
<lexlove_> 울진은 6도라고 나오는데 바람이 많이 부나요?
<soyeomul> 바람은 불지 않아요
<soyeomul> 헌데 공기가 좀 차가워요
<soyeomul> 그리고 구름이 좀 끼어있어요 해를 못보고 있습니다
<soyeomul> 음...
<soyeomul> 우분투 행사가 연기되었다고 하지만,,, 유튜브로 온라인 동영상을 제공하고 잇어서 늦게 재방송 보고 있네요
<lexlove_> 12시에 나갔다가 들어온 후 밖에 나가질 않아서 온도차를 잘 모르겠어요
<soyeomul> 음...
<soyeomul> 렉스님 계신곳과 여기 울진과는 기후가 좀 다르다는게 감이 옵니다
<soyeomul> 광양은 남해
<soyeomul> 울진은 동해
<lexlove_> 그렇지요.
<lexlove_> 곧 추운 지역으로 이사가네요. 돌아올 겨울이 조금 두려워요. ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 겨울이 두렵다는걸 보니 추위 많이 타시나바요
<lexlove_> 운동을 한 후로 나아지긴 했지만 추위를 많이 탑니다
<soyeomul> 하긴 저도 추위에 갱장히 약합니다... 소 키우면서 과거에 겪었던 추위는 잊혀졌어요 송아지가 추위에 떠는걸 보면서 송아지 아빠가 되버린... 아빠는 강해져야해서요
<lexlove_> 좋은 아빠입니다
<soyeomul> 음..
<soyeomul> 렉스님 잠시 먼저 들어가볼께요
<soyeomul> 존 하루 되시구요!
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-03-01
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 오늘도 볏짚작업 물찬논에 포타 1차 분량 건져서 우사로 운반했어요
<soyeomul> 울진 날씨는 한동안 연속으로 계속 흐립니다
<soyeomul> 해가 안보여요
<jason_KR> 안녕하세요?   아마도 전국이 전부 흐린 듯
<jason_KR> 물젖은 볏짚, 안말려도 쓸 수 있어요?
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 재준님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 거두어서 우사 근처 빈공간에다 깔아두고서 말리고 있어요
<soyeomul> 좀 흐리고 비가 온대도 괜찮아요 그 논에 있는 볏짚들은 반쯤 잠겨있기에,,, 우쨌던동 그 논에서 꺼집어내야 하는게 급선무입니다
<jason_KR> 안썩으면 (암)소 사료, 썩으면 퇴비?
<jason_KR> 안썩으면 (암)소 사료, 썩으면 퇴비로 사용?
<soyeomul> 예 안썩으면 암소/수소 막 먹이구요 썩으면 자연으로 돌아갑니다
<soyeomul> 일단 양치질하러 갑니다~ 슝~
<soyeomul> 린돌님 어소세요~
<LinDol> 안녕하세요 : )
<soyeomul> 네넵^^
<jason_KR> 린돌님, 서로 온라인 상태에서는 오랜만에 인사합니다. 반갑습니다.
<LinDol> 오랜만에 뵙네요 :) 반갑습니다.
<jason_KR> ^^
